# 2011 prediction chart, lets see who's accurate



## Hispirits

2011 Prediction Chart
https://www.smiley-faces.org/smiley-faces/smiley-face-sun-clouds.gif​:bfp::dust::bfp::dust::bfp::dust::bfp::dust::bfp:
https://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-bounce016.gif
Lets see who is the most accurate.Message me with your predictions, i'll add the to them chart. Just update me when you got your bfp, which i am sure will be very soon! i think we are going to be a lucky group 
https://www.smiley-faces.org/smiley-faces/smiley-face-groupwave.gif
:dust::dust::dust:​

*Hispirits*
ElainClaire::bfp:November 2010:blue: ......:nope::bfn:
Melanie::bfp:March 2011 :blue:...... :nope::bfn:
Gail::bfp: May 2011 :blue::nope:
Panrosa::bfp: May 2011:blue::nope:
JennyRenny::bfp: May 2011 :pink::nope:
Babylove::bfp:/conception/birth May :pink:
Psychic Star::bfp:/conception/1st scan May:pink:
Sky :bfp: July :pink:
Luna :bfp: 2011 :pink:
JennyRenny :bfp: August :blue:
Mary :bfp: September :pink:
Sandra::bfp: October :blue:
:spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:

*Nibeley*
Jenny Renny::bfp: May 2011 :blue:
Babylove::bfp:/Conception/Delivery April :blue:
Gail: :bfp:July :blue: 


:spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:
*HayleyJJ*
Babylove::bfp:/conception; March/April :blue::thumbup:
Jenny::bfp:April :blue::thumbup:
Gail::bfp: 2011:blue::thumbup:
:wohoo::bfp::wohoo:
https://glitter.creationsbyrichie.com/holdz/z4da87b11ade0c.gif


:spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:
*lolam15*
Luna::bfp:June:pink:
Gail::bfp:June:pink:
Panrosa::bfp: June :blue: 
Babylove: :bfp:/concieve/birth; June/July :blue:.

:spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:
*SUGARANGEL209*
Gail::bfp: March :blue:.:thumbup:
:wohoo::bfp::wohoo:
https://glitter.creationsbyrichie.com/holdz/z4d9c653ebb6f2.gif

:spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:​*bluelilly72*
Gail::bfp: March/April :blue: :thumbup:
Panrosa::bfp:May:blue:::nope:
Luna::bfp: April :pink::thumbup: 
Babylove::bfp:April/May :blue::thumbup: 
Star::bfp: May :blue::nope:
:wohoo::bfp::wohoo:​
https://glitter.creationsbyrichie.com/holdz/z4d9c65d147c88.gif

:spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:​
*ashley_gee89*
Jeanie:bfp: Summer 2011 Twins! :blue::pink: 
:spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:
​
*jenniferttc1*
Psychic Star::bfp:June:pink:

:spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:​*DVSVXN*
Gail: :bfp:May :blue:
Jenny:Conception early 2011 :blue:
Zanneta:Conception/Birth November 2011:blue:
Jenny Renny::bfp:April :blue::nope: :bfn:
Panrosa::bfp: June :blue:
:spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:​

*mummy2one*
Gail Conceive May :pink: :thumbup: 
:wohoo::bfp::wohoo:
https://glitter.creationsbyrichie.com/holdz/z4dea290f7dab4.gif

:spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:​

*Paula181*
Cheri:Concieve/Give Birth February:blue: 
Brooke: :bfp:March/April :blue::nope:
Mary: :bfp:May:blue: 
Luna: :bfp:April :blue::nope:
Gail: :bfp:June/july :pink:
Panrosa: :bfp:May
Sandra: :bfp:May:blue:
Babylove :bfp:May:blue: 
:spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:

*Tallmom2b*
Panrosa::bfp: July :pink:
Gail: :bfp: July :pink:
Tracey: :bfp:/birth May :blue:
:spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:

*Zodiac*
Gail::bfp: May :blue::nope:
Panrosa::bfp:June :blue: :nope:
Cherri22 :bfp: July :pink::nope: 
:wohoo::bfp::wohoo:
https://glitter.creationsbyrichie.com/holdz/z4d9f1ef6c0ec6.gif

:spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:​:

*Future Mama*
Gail: :bfp: June :blue:
:spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:​

*Rebel_Jedi​*Cheri22: :bfp: April :pink:
:spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:​

*clairmichael*
Gail: :bfp: May :pink::thumbup:
Panrosa::bfp: June :blue::nope:
Babylove::bfp:/concieve/birth May :pink::thumbup:
Jenny Renny::bfp:May :blue::thumbup:
:wohoo::bfp::wohoo:
https://glitter.creationsbyrichie.com/holdz/z4dc9651411aee.gif
:spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:​:

*live_in_hope*
Gail::bfp:Jan 2011 :pink::thumbup:​​
:wohoo::bfp::wohoo:
_Against the odds_
https://glitter.creationsbyrichie.com/holdz/z4da555bd435d1.gif
:spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:

*BlueBumble*
Gail: :bfp:/concieve June :pink:
:spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:

*misslissa*
Gail: :bfp:May:blue:
:spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:

*bump4mepleez*
Mary: :bfp:May :pink:
PsychicSky :bfp: May :pink:
:spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:


*Jen020185*
Gail :bfp: May/June :pink:
Jenny Renny :bfp: April/May :blue::nope:
:spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:

*Frankiegirl16*
Gail :bfp: Aug/Sept :pink:
Panrosa:ConceIve July:pink:
Babylove conceive June/july
:spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:

*Strawberrie*
Gail :bfp: April :pink: :thumbup:
:wohoo::bfp::wohoo:
https://glitter.creationsbyrichie.com/holdz/z4da95d933de90.gif
:spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:

*trixie79*
Gail :BFP:/Concieve July :pink::nope:
Suzy:BFP: August :blue::nope:
:wohoo::bfp::wohoo:
https://glitter.creationsbyrichie.com/holdz/z4dd528af36b0b.gif
:spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:

*Claire1*
Gail :bfp: June/July :pink::nope:
Panrosa :BFP: July :blue::nope:
babylove :bfp: May :thumbup:
Mary :bfp: May :thumbup:
:wohoo::bfp::wohoo:
https://glitter.creationsbyrichie.com/holdz/z4dd785020bbd6.gif
:spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:

*Damita*
Gail :bfp:June/July :blue: 
:spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:

*AriesMom07*
JennyRenny :bfp:May :pink::nope:
Cherri22 :bfp:APRIL/May :pink::nope:
Babylove :bfp:/conceive April/May :blue::nope:
:spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:

*Iglick*
Cherri22 :bfp:/concieve APRIL:pink: :nope:
:spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:

*Pambolina21*
Gail :bfp: july :blue:
JennyRenny:bfp: July :blue:
Sandra :bfp: July :blue:
:spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:

*MintChocChip*
Gail :bfp: September :pink:
:spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:

*Mommy2be20*
Gail :bfp: June :pink:
:spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:

*Sarahlou1985*​Gail :bfp: June :blue:
:spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:

*Angelgirl86*
Gail :bfp: August :pink:
:spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:

*BeautifulD*
Elaine Claire :bfp: May:pink:
Tess :bfp: November :pink:
Gail :bfp: june :blue:
:spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:

*Jennybobenny*

Jenny Renny :bfp: Nov :pink: 
Gail :bfp: July :blue: 
BabyLove :bfp: June/July :pink:

:spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:
*Wantingagirl*

Sandra :bfp: May/June :blue:

:spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:
*Wanting2bmum*

Cherri22 :bfp:/Conceive :blue:

:spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:
*Oliv*

JennyRenny :bfp: June :blue:

:spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:
*LLBean*

Cherri22 :bfp:/Conceive June :blue:
Star :bfp: November :pink:

:spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:
*HotPink*

Sky :bfp: July/Aug :pink:
Noah :bfp: Sept/Oct :blue:
Gail :bfp:/conceive/scan March/April 2012
:spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:

https://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-bounce016.gif​

*Each  = 1 correct prediction*

Gails :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
Panrosa's
Jenny Renny's :yipee::yipee:
Psychic Star's
BabyLove's :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
Luna's :yipee:
Cherri
Sandra

:spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:

You can get readings here:

Gail is at https://www.psychic123ukreadings.net/
Panrosa is at https://myworld.ebay.co.uk/panrosa-readings/?_trksid=p4340.l2559
Star is at https://myworld.ebay.co.uk/psychic-star/?_trksid=p4340.l2559
Jenny Renny is at https://jennyrenny.jigsy.com/
Sandra is at https://www.psychicreadingsbysandragibbs.com/
Babylove is at https://www.ttcbabylovepredictions.com/

:spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:​


----------



## Nibeley

Jenny Renny - BFP May 2011 boy
Babylove - April bfp or April conception 2011 or April 2012 delivery - boy

Waiting for my pyschic123 prediction.
x


----------



## Hispirits

Nibeley said:


> Jenny Renny - BFP May 2011 boy
> Babylove - April bfp or April conception 2011 or April 2012 delivery - boy
> 
> Waiting for my pyschic123 prediction.
> x

done!!! xxx


----------



## HayleyJJ

ttcbabylovepredictions.com- *I see a find out with a positive test OR conceive in MARCH OR APRIL THIS YEAR. I see a boy. *

Jenny- *Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of April from a cycle that begins in March. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birth date is referenced the month of January 2012 - specific reference to the 2nd and 9th.*

Gail - Below is your pregnancy outlook:

*Linking in around you, I do first of all pick up on your sadness within your path at the moment, which seems to be affecting just about everything in your life, your very down about the whole ttc process and at times feel like giving up,I sense also your quite in on yourself just how much this is affecting you and relationshp areas seem a little strained too

Spirit want you to try to relax and by doing this it will lighten not only your mood and outlook but allow your body to be in the best possibly position for conception, but I do understand this is not always as easy as it seems when you want something so badly

I do some medical appointments here, and I feel they will be looking at no so much problems with the actualy conception, but carrying your babies, and although I cannot go into medical areas, I do see they will help you

Spirit are showing me two children ahead, but because of medical areas, I wouldnt want to give you a month and this then passes and perhaps leaves you with more upset, I am being shown a healthy pregnancy with you within 2011 and a healthy birth 2012 and feel this to be a boy, and another pregnancy before 2013, which shows as a girl, so although spirit cant or wont confirm dates for you, they will confirm a boy and girl in your life in the future, so I do hope that helps today 


So to clarify I see 2 children ahead for you and wish you every happiness  x*

Cherie - wont get reading till april 14th got email today saying this 

:happydance::happydance::hugs::winkwink::flower:


----------



## lolam15

Luna- 
Conception of a Girl in June 2011, and a birth between 11th to 13th March.
2nd conception of boy in 2013 and a birth between 8th to 13th May 2014.

Gail-
conception of a girl before June 2011 and a birth 2012 (She hears the name Milly- dh and i have already decided if we have a girl to call her Mila because it means miracle).
2nd conception of another girl in september 2013, and a birth in 2014.

Both predicted healthy pregnancies and a lovely family bond between us.

Fxxxxxd its true.


----------



## SUGARANGEL209

Hi, Im new here, but I had one done by Gail last year, and she predicted March 2011 as a conception date and it would be a boy. Surprisingly, I ovulated March 20th, after not ovulating since September. And we have been TTC since Dec 2009. I dont have the email she sent me with the reading anymore, but I remember what she said. And she said another conception in 2013 if we wanted it to happen and that it would be a girl.


----------



## bluelilly72

please can i join your thread


----------



## bluelilly72

gail march to april a boy
panrosa early preg may boy
luna april girl
star may boy


----------



## bluelilly72

i just got a baby love one :D


----------



## Hispirits

YOU'VE ALL BEEN ADDED GIRLIES, FINGERS CROSSED THEY ALL COME TRUE, REMEMBER TO COME BACK IF THE ARE TRUE OR NOT SO I CAN UPDATE THE BOARD. IT WILL ALSO ALLOW OTHERS THINKING OF GETTING A READING TO SEE WHO'S THE MOST ACCURATE.XXXXXX
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## ashley_gee89

*Keen.com do readings. I got one of these the other night, not sure if you wanna add it for me or not but she predicted a Summer BFP with fraternal twins, a girl & a boy.*


----------



## Hispirits

welcome, sure i'll add it, i just checked out keen.com, do you no the name of the person who read for you? xx


----------



## jenniferttc1

Got a reading done back in december or january from psychic star, she said Bfp june 2011 with a girl:))) Hope she's right!


----------



## Hispirits

jenniferttc1 said:


> Got a reading done back in december or january from psychic star, she said Bfp june 2011 with a girl:))) Hope she's right!

d'you want to be added to the chart too? xx


----------



## ashley_gee89

*psychicadvisorpowerjeanie is who did my reading *


----------



## jenniferttc1

Hispirits said:


> jenniferttc1 said:
> 
> 
> Got a reading done back in december or january from psychic star, she said Bfp june 2011 with a girl:))) Hope she's right!
> 
> d'you want to be added to the chart too? xxClick to expand...

Yes please!


----------



## bluelilly72

babylove april to may boy


----------



## lolam15

Update to my predictions- on counting back 38 weeks from the birth date from my luna prediction, i would conceive on 5th june. Just checked ahead on my phone app to see when i am due to ovulate in june and what do you know!!! Yep, 5th June!!! 
Looking good so far luna and gail. Fxxxxd they are right and my dd on her way to me soon lol.
Dying to see if anyones predictions come true, hope they do xx


----------



## DVSVXN

Hey I had a few readings done
Gail: Conception in April 2011-boy
Jenny:Conception soon in 2011 with Birth at the end of the year-boy
Zanneta: Either conception or birth in nov 2011 with -boy

Waiting on one back from Jenny renny now. Can anyone suggest any other cheap psychics?


----------



## Hispirits

lolam15 said:


> Update to my predictions- on counting back 38 weeks from the birth date from my luna prediction, i would conceive on 5th june. Just checked ahead on my phone app to see when i am due to ovulate in june and what do you know!!! Yep, 5th June!!!
> Looking good so far luna and gail. Fxxxxd they are right and my dd on her way to me soon lol.
> Dying to see if anyones predictions come true, hope they do xx

so thats a bfp july?? xx


----------



## Hispirits

DVSVXN said:


> Hey I had a few readings done
> Gail: Conception in April 2011-boy
> Jenny:Conception soon in 2011 with Birth at the end of the year-boy
> Zanneta: Either conception or birth in nov 2011 with -boy
> 
> Waiting on one back from Jenny renny now. Can anyone suggest any other cheap psychics?

i would have said panrosa, i loved my panrosa one, it was £5 on ebay but you have to keep checking her ebay shop because she only lists a few at a time and i just checked there aren't anylisted at the mo, but i would recommend her, notsure if she is true or not, but she told me that it would be a boy, born at night and the weight!!!! put a smile on my face anyway. also psychic star is meant to be good, but i paid £11 for a reading last tuesday and still haven't got it! they are supposed to be really good too. she said i would have it by saturday, which was 4 days since purchase which was ok, i email her twice yesterday she got back to me in the evening and said i would get it around 10pm tonight :growlmad: it better be worth it!! xxxxx


----------



## mummy2one

Was hoping I could join you lovely ladies, just had a reading from Gail who sees May conception with a girl and then another conception October 2013 with another girl both with lots of lovely dark hair (which coincidently I HAVE :shrug:) 
OH and I were only talking yesterday on our chances of having a girl as my parents have both had (one boy not with each other) then 2 girls but OH parents have both separately had 3 boys.

Really do hope Gail is correct with the month not bothered about the sex but a girl would be nice as we have DS :winkwink:


----------



## Hispirits

added hun, welcome xxx


----------



## mummy2one

Thank you hispirits :) :dust: to all


----------



## clairmichael

im very interested in gettin a read done by either luna or gail can u tell me how i would go about this n have any of them been good xx


----------



## Hispirits

gail is psychic123ukreadings on ebay and she has a website. xx


----------



## bluelilly72

hey hispirits star always late i would mail her she was late with mine too so mail her so she don t forget about you i mailed her then she did it few days later lol


----------



## lolam15

Hispirits said:


> lolam15 said:
> 
> 
> Update to my predictions- on counting back 38 weeks from the birth date from my luna prediction, i would conceive on 5th june. Just checked ahead on my phone app to see when i am due to ovulate in june and what do you know!!! Yep, 5th June!!!
> Looking good so far luna and gail. Fxxxxd they are right and my dd on her way to me soon lol.
> Dying to see if anyones predictions come true, hope they do xx
> 
> so thats a bfp july?? xxClick to expand...


Bfp for June. Sorry if I confused things lol x


----------



## paula181

my baby predictions are:
Cheri - Feb concieve or give birth :blue:
Brooke - March/April :blue:
Mary - May :blue:
Luna - April :blue:
Gail - June/july :pink:
Panrosa - May

I went a bit mad :rofl: Sandra, hilary, jenny renny all predicted January all got it wrong!!!


----------



## Hispirits

Ok lolam I'll update it when I get home tonight.

Paula I'll also add urs later too, I know what u mean about going mad, I awaiting another one, they are quite addictive! Hehe xxx


----------



## Hispirits

bluelilly72 said:


> hey hispirits star always late i would mail her she was late with mine too so mail her so she don t forget about you i mailed her then she did it few days later lol

 I brought mine last Tuesday and it was due Saturday. Sunday she said it would b ready Monday by 10pm and at 11pm last night she emailed me to say she was unwell and suffering with migraines and it would be another 2 days. The two most recent feed backs on her eBay weren't good either. Was it worth the wait when u got urs?? Xx


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hi ladies! :flower: I just discovered this thread. Can I join? I posted my Panrosa reading on the other one too, I'll post it here if you want to post it on the chart. She said :bfp: for July 2011, a girl :)

"Tuning in around you around you at this time i sense a lady who cannot wait to be pregnant , i sense you are becoming concerned that as of yet you have not become pregnant ,i sense no reason why you will not become pregnant and i do want you to take a step back and try to relax i know this is hard to do when you are trying for a child but please try ,spirit are showing me a child for you and you will become pregnant in the month of July 2011 you will be shocked at first and will hardly believe that at last it has happened ,once the news sinks in you will be so happy , your baby will be born in March 2012 and will be a baby girl she will weigh around 8lb in weight and i sense no problems around pregnancy or birth , spirit are showing me one more child for you and are giving me the year 2014 this baby will be a boy and will complete your family ,you will feel truly blessed , good luck Audra ,sending you my love and best wishes for the future."


----------



## Zodiac

Just got my reading from Gail aka Psychic123uk



> Linking in around you, I sense firstly what a lovely path you have around you and ahead of you, alot of this happiness will come from family areas and also relationship too, which also shows as very secure and happy for you
> 
> I sense alot of focus around children and pregnancy at the moment within your life, and spirit show me a clear vision here of two babies coming into your life, I feel the conception of this will be quite near and feel before mid May 2011 you are indeed pregnant
> 
> Im shown this as a baby boy, and see that pregnancy,labour and birth are healthy and well for you both, alot of happiness and contentment is around your path during pregnancy and when he is born
> 
> I am then shown a further pregnancy for July 2013 and a healthy baby boy is also born 2014, again all aspects of pregnancy, labour and birth are well, and this child completes your family for you
> 
> So to clarify I see 2 children ahead for you and wish you every happiness :) x

This would be SO CRAZY!!! :wacko:We haven't considered trying for 2 more. She is right on about the path though. I've been with my husband since we were 13 yrs old (married for 2.5 yrs). We also just moved into a 3 bedroom apt. because we have been focusing on our family, so it's nice to see that reference in there.


----------



## Hispirits

i've updated the chart ladies.
i'm still awaiting my psychic star reading and i am beginning to get a bit peeved now, its been 9 days. i order a sandra one yesterday, not sure how long she usually takes, anyone know??
i just noticed something,I''ve been thinking to myself If my 3 predictions for May come true. (af is due this sunday which means) i should be testing on May 1ST. which isn't very long, but i just looked at the calendar and my following af starts on May 29th, at first i thought oh no that means i have to wait longer, but then i thought, its actually a good thing, the odds are on my side that it will be May, and my predictions have more of a chance of being right! (we gotta keep these guys in business, haven't we ;))
i got a cmfm to start using Sunday and can't wait to start using it!:happydance:


----------



## Zodiac

I'm still waiting for Cherri, said April 14th!! I really do hope I get it sooner. 

If Gail is right, that means I'll probally concive in April , my OV chart says I will O between April 22-26. So I would find out about pregnancy in May.

I want to see if I get a similar reading!!


----------



## Hispirits

Zodiac said:


> I'm still waiting for Cherri, said April 14th!! I really do hope I get it sooner.
> 
> If Gail is right, that means I'll probally concive in April , my OV chart says I will O between April 22-26. So I would find out about pregnancy in May.
> 
> I want to see if I get a similar reading!!

have you tried panrose, shes on ebay? xx


----------



## Tallmom2b

Panrosa's web address is: https://www.panrosareadings.webs.com/. She was quick and we'll see of she is accurate.
I ordered one from Gail this morn! Can't wait to get it:)


----------



## Zodiac

Hispirits said:


> Zodiac said:
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting for Cherri, said April 14th!! I really do hope I get it sooner.
> 
> If Gail is right, that means I'll probally concive in April , my OV chart says I will O between April 22-26. So I would find out about pregnancy in May.
> 
> I want to see if I get a similar reading!!
> 
> have you tried panrose, shes on ebay? xxClick to expand...

This is so qiickly addicting...I'm trying not to end up ordering 20 readings!!

...well that didn't last long. Just orderd a Panrose!


----------



## DVSVXN

ohhh jenny renny has said april with a boy born in december


----------



## Rebel_Jedi

Cheri22 - Girl, April


----------



## Hispirits

all updates girls, can you check that i've added all your predictions correctly, if theres any errors let me know xxxxxxxxx
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Zodiac

I really hope our predictions come true- or at least be close on accuracy.


----------



## Hispirits

me too xxx


----------



## Hispirits

i have removed this now to prevent copies


----------



## Tallmom2b

OMG! That is amazing! You know we are going to all want one of those readings now! I know I do :)
And that one said may too! You must be excited! 
Do you know which psychic you got? How much did that cost? Sorry for bombarding you with ques. :blush:
:dust:


----------



## Hispirits

Haha. I'm out with my mum at the moment, as soon as I get in I'll post the link up. But she is psychic star and is on eBay. She is behind on her readings I had to wait 10 days, but it was worth the wait! Xx


----------



## Tallmom2b

I received my reading from Gail! So excited!!:happydance: she predicted the same as Panrosa! 
I'm not sure who the gentleman with a D initial could be though, I forwarded the reading to my mom to see if she knows :)

My reading:

Your Pregnancy Outlook Reading
*By Psychic123uk Dated March 2011

Below is your pregnancy outlook:

Linking in around you, I sense that recent changes within your life, which show as positive change have left you with alot of decision, and I feel that this has been around pregnancy and conception and now this is very firmly in your mind as something you want, and you want this sooner rather than later, I see a lovely content path now and for the future, and feel that children will be a big part of your life

I see a conception month here as July 2011, and feel this will be the right time on your path for this, and I see a healthy 2012 birth of a baby girl, I see all is well around pregnancy, labour and birth, and see such alot of happiness around your path at this time

You have a spirit Gentleman coming in around you with a D initial sending alot of love your way and he also shows here a 2nd conception for March 2013, and a baby boy born, again all aspects well and healthy for you both and this child will complete your family for you

So to clarify I see 2 children ahead for you and wish you every happiness :) x

Love and Light
Psychic123uk


----------



## Zodiac

Great predictions girls. Let's keep are spritis high and hopefully fate will be in our favor:dust:

I got my Panrosa reading last night. Very close to what Gail told me. 2- baby boys in my future. Dates not exact, but very close. Gail said I'd fall pregnant for the second time by Mid-May and third time in July 2013- birth in 2014.




> Tuning in around you at this time i sense a lady who really enjoys being a mum and i see you would like nothing more than to become pregnant for a second time , it is on your mind daily and you really would love to know when it will happen ,i am not picking up on any reason why you will not conceive again and as i tune in with spirit they are showing me a second child for you ,in June 2011 you will be pregnant once again and you will give birth to a baby boy in Febuary 2012 i see no problems around pregnancy or birth and baby will weigh around 8lb in weight , you will be over the moon with him , he will be just perfect , spirit are showing me one more chid for you Lisa and are showing me the year 2014 this baby will also be a baby boy and he will complete your family ,good luck Lisa sending you my love and best wishes for the future


----------



## Hispirits

tallmom heres the link for psychic star:

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/In-Depth-Pre...cal_New_Age&hash=item19c316c619#ht_1702wt_907

xxxx :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Hispirits

;)


----------



## Hispirits

bump ;)


----------



## SUGARANGEL209

Just wanted to give an update, I ended up ovulating 3 days after I thought, according to fertilityfriend, so I ovulated on March 23, and just out of curiosity, I took a frer yesterday, and it was positive, I took more and they have been positive but still light, it was only 9 dpo, and cd 73. Nobody believed me since it was April Fools Day. So Gail was accurate for me in regards to the month she said conception would occur, I wont know about the sex for a while. I have been having a lot of cramping though, but a lot of nauseousness as well. I hope she will be accurate for everybody else!


----------



## Hispirits

oh sugarangel thats lovely news! i'm so pleased for you!! congratulations!!!!!! we have our fist correct prediction whoo hoo!!!! xxx


----------



## Tallmom2b

SUGARANGEL209 said:


> Just wanted to give an update, I ended up ovulating 3 days after I thought, according to fertilityfriend, so I ovulated on March 23, and just out of curiosity, I took a frer yesterday, and it was positive, I took more and they have been positive but still light, it was only 9 dpo, and cd 73. Nobody believed me since it was April Fools Day. So Gail was accurate for me in regards to the month she said conception would occur, I wont know about the sex for a while. I have been having a lot of cramping though, but a lot of nauseousness as well. I hope she will be accurate for everybody else!

:hugs: Congrats!!! :happydance:


----------



## lolam15

woohoo, congratulations sugarangel and well done gail!!
Anybody else predicted for a bfp this month??
Fxxxd gail is right for me too, roll on june xx
gl everyone xx


----------



## Hispirits

lolam15 said:


> woohoo, congratulations sugarangel and well done gail!!
> Anybody else predicted for a bfp this month??
> Fxxxd gail is right for me too, roll on june xx
> gl everyone xx

its fab isn't it!!!! theres a few ladies with predictions for march/april so fingers crossed they we all get their :bfp: really soon xxxx


----------



## clairmichael

Hispirits said:


> gail is psychic123ukreadings on ebay and she has a website. xx

thanks so much got my readin the other day from gail omg omg she was sooo accurate hope she is accurate about the date etc xxx thanks huni ive also order babylove and jennyrenny lol there so addictive will keep u posted in what they say xxx

Your Pregnancy Outlook Reading
By Psychic123uk Dated March 2011


Below is your pregnancy outlook:

Linking in around you, I firstly sense your very ready for another child to come into your life, and I instantly link with a lady in the spirit world who comes in around you, I feel she is around your life alot of the time and pick up she is a Grandmother energy, she wants to show this is going to happen for you very soon she also feels a few things need to alter slightly around property or finance, and she shows they will from April onwards, so if you have had a worry around those areas this lady is bringing in good news for that in a matter of weeks

She is also showing me 2 more children ahead, although I feel you may only be thinking of one more child to add to your family, I see both your children ahead as girls, and a very short age gap

I see May 2011 as your conception month and the 26th of this month is highlighted around conception itself or testing, I see your more than happy when you test positive as are your loved ones around you, I see a healthy 2012 birth and see that all is well around pregnancy itself, labour and birth

I then see November 2012 as your 2nd conception date ahead, and also a 2013 healthy birth, I feel it may take you a little by surprise but still feel you overjoyed with this news

This child will then complete your family for you

So to clarify I see 2 children ahead for you and wish you every happiness :) x


----------



## Tallmom2b

That's an amazing reading clairmichael! :happydance: I hope she is right :hugs:
Keep us posted :)


----------



## Hispirits

i've added you to the chart clairmichael. fingers crossed for you xxx.i just made a new thread for May testers aswell xxxx


----------



## Hispirits

i've started a thread for a May testers chart.

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/579448-may-testers-bfp-lucky-thread.html

I hope that May is the month your bfp predictions come true.


----------



## clairmichael

here are my other readings

Panrosa - Panrosa Readings:Your Reading April 2011

Dear Clair Thank You for letting me read for you today, below is your reading

Tuning in around you at this time i sense a lady who would love to be a mum again , you cannot wait for this to happen and i sense you are trying very hard for this to come to pass , i sense no reason that becoming pregnant will be a problem and spirit are showing me very clearly that it will happen very soon , spirit show me that you will be pregnant in June 2011 and you will give birth to a baby boy in Febuary 2012 i sense no problems around pregnancy or birth and baby will weigh around 9lb in weight , i do pick up that baby will arrive a couple of weeks late Clair, hence the birth weight but do not worry all will be fine , spirit are also showing me one more baby for you and are showing me the year 2014 , this baby will be a baby girl and she will complete your family , good luck Clair sending you and you family my love and best wishes for the future .


----------



## clairmichael

here is my babylove reading - 

see a find out with a positive test OR conceive OR give birth in MAY. So either find out with a positive test OR conceive THIS MAY OR GIVE BIRTH MAY OF 2012. I see a girl.

MUCH LOVE AND BABY DUST, RUBY


----------



## DVSVXN

i cant find panrose


----------



## clairmichael

https://www.panrosareadings.webs.com/ for address for panrosa good luck i paid a little extra and got my readin back within 2 hours yaaaaay :)


----------



## Hispirits

get a psychic star, they are so lovely, bit more money and usually quite a wait, but completely worth it! xxx


----------



## lolam15

Omg these are addictive lol. Got a panrosa one done today. Not sure how to post the whole thing but she predicted a june 2011 cinception for a march 2012 birth same as gail and luna, but she said a boy (gail and luna both said a girl). boy or girl i hope the conception month is right lol!! 
Fxxd for all of us ladies. Gl xx


----------



## Hispirits

That's great news lolam! I'll update the chart for u in the morning. Xxxx


----------



## clairmichael

morning girls i also had my jenny renny readin now ......
Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of May from a cycle that begins in April. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birth date is referenced the month of January 2012 - specific reference to the 22nd and 27th.

im a bit confused now but looks like im gonna get my bfp may this yr yaaaaaaaaay girl /boy either im not fussed lol :)


----------



## DVSVXN

yay mines looking like april so im super excited thinking of getting a reading from panrose today just to even it out :p


----------



## clairmichael

Sounds promising for you hun yaaaay :) xx


----------



## Hispirits

Hi girls, I'm at uni all day today. Boo!! When I get home tonight I'll update the charts for you. Xxxxx


----------



## lolam15

Hispirits said:


> That's great news lolam! I'll update the chart for u in the morning. Xxxx

Thanks


----------



## Hispirits

ALL UPDATED LADIES.

keep 'em comin'
:happydance:

i'm still waiting for sandra :growlmad: i have emailed her every day and she hasn't emailed me back once to let me know when i can expect the reading, i think i'm going to ask for my money back, i don't really need anymore :blush:

xxxxx


----------



## Hispirits

Ladies 
Do not get a reading from Sandra Gibb.
I Just read on another thread that she goes through forums and copies readings that people post up and sends them to her customers.
looks like i been had. i just demanded my money back. xx


----------



## bluelilly72

got my :bfp: gail was the most right was getting lines in march very light shes the best would use again gl :dust: i hope you all get your :bfp: soon will be seeing who gets theres next :)


----------



## Hispirits

oh thats lovely news congratulations!!! xxx


----------



## Hispirits

i got my sandra reading it was vague and not worth the £5 i paid for it, and i hate that i had to ask for a refund before she gave it to me. i'll post it on here later. 

so far 2 of Gails predictions are right!!! i'll do a little chart on the front page later xx


----------



## bluelilly72

yeah i could not believe it special when my oh thought was mad and waste of money lol


----------



## Hispirits

bluelilly72 said:


> yeah i could not believe it special when my oh thought was mad and waste of money lol

Men are alway so skeptical! 
looking at your predictions would you say any of the others were accurate?
your luna and star said bfp april?
just wanted to no so i could add it as a correct prediction on the chart so everyone knows which mediums are getting it right.

congratulations again hunny xxxx


----------



## lolam15

bluelilly72 said:


> got my :bfp: gail was the most right was getting lines in march very light shes the best would use again gl :dust: i hope you all get your :bfp: soon will be seeing who gets theres next :)


Congratulations!! Another one for Gail!! :happydance:


----------



## Hispirits

lolam15 said:


> bluelilly72 said:
> 
> 
> got my :bfp: gail was the most right was getting lines in march very light shes the best would use again gl :dust: i hope you all get your :bfp: soon will be seeing who gets theres next :)
> 
> 
> Congratulations!! Another one for Gail!! :happydance:Click to expand...

so exciting isn't it!! xx


----------



## bluelilly72

they was right to be honest even may as said be in early pregnancy just thought Gail was more in depth only one was wrong that was star said get preg in may panrosa said be preg early may which is true
you will be pregnant early May 2011 and will give birth to a baby boy around the middle of January 2012 , i do not sense any problems around your pregnancy or birth and your baby boy will be welcomed with lots of love by the rest of your family ,you will be the very proud mum , spirit are showing another child for you and are giving me the year 2015,


----------



## Zodiac

my hopes have just been brought WAY up!!

Congrat's!!

Hisp...that sucks about Sandra...WTF....how RUDE!!


----------



## lolam15

Hispirits said:


> i got my sandra reading it was vague and not worth the £5 i paid for it, and i hate that i had to ask for a refund before she gave it to me. i'll post it on here later.
> 
> so far 2 of Gails predictions are right!!! i'll do a little chart on the front page later xx

Thats a shame sweetie. Its good to have this thread going, lets us know whos worth paying for and whos not. Glad you have some good readings already and dont need hers x


----------



## Tallmom2b

bluelilly72 said:


> got my :bfp: gail was the most right was getting lines in march very light shes the best would use again gl :dust: i hope you all get your :bfp: soon will be seeing who gets theres next :)

Awesome! Congrats! :hugs:



Hispirits said:


> i got my sandra reading it was vague and not worth the £5 i paid for it, and i hate that i had to ask for a refund before she gave it to me. i'll post it on here later.
> 
> so far 2 of Gails predictions are right!!! i'll do a little chart on the front page later xx

That's crappy about sandras reading:(

But exciting about Gail's readings! Let's hope we all get our :bfp:s!


----------



## FrankieGirl16

Hi,
Can someone fill me in on how to get a psychic prediction! Thanks!!


----------



## Tallmom2b

FrankieGirl16 said:


> Hi,
> Can someone fill me in on how to get a psychic prediction! Thanks!!

Hi Frankiegirl :flower: 
Okay, so here are the three I've used. I haven't gotten my psychic star one yet but she's gottengood reviews. Gail has gotten two right so far in this thread. :happydance:

Gail: www.psychic123ukreadings.net
Panrosa: www.panrosareadings.webs.com
psychic star: eBay (search for psychic star)

I'll post my psychic star one when I get it, she said Friday. Bit of a wait but she got intouch with me right away and told me when she would do it:)


----------



## Hispirits

Heres my crappy Sandra reading, it's feels really rushed. And it could be sent to anyone, no personal connection at all. Both panrosa and Gail picked up that we had been ttc for a long time. See what u guys think.... 

Ok now as i tine in i'm being drawn to*month of september, this is when you will conceive i feel. I want to mention where i feel that the 19th of a month will be significant as well.I want to mention where*i feel that this baby will be a boy, and i'm being drawn to dark hair with him as well.I want to mention that i feel he will be around 7lbs and 3 ounces, he will be born or due around may/june of next year.
*
The first card is the Ten of cups 
This is a very happy card, its a family card as well,its shows joy*, peace , emotional fulfilment, i feel
this is signifying for you this baby and what it will mean to you and your family. I just feel it will be such a happy time. This is a very sentimental time for you i feel. This is showing a very positive time
at themoment and where you could make a lot of things happen now in a sense, is a good time for 
action in a good sense.
The next card is the Tower
This is showing me were its all change for you coming , this is talking about a change of fortune and where things are most definetly on the up , you have a lot of luck on on your side at the moment. 
You are also being told to welcome any challenges and embrace them in a sense.
*
The last card is The three of wands
I feel that you have been thinking a lot about the future , and what lies ahead in a sense, but i feel
that you are being told not to focus on it too much and look at what's happening around you now. 
Its showing you where its time to reflect on what is right for you and what's on offer at the 
moment. This is telling you also to work with and review your plans , to see if they are still what you
want.
*
I hope this was ok 
If you have any questions please ask
sandra
x
I felt like the tarot reading was almost to nice, like telling you want u want to her sort of thing. Really didn't have the psychic edge and feeling of the others, or am I being a bit harsh? When iread it it feels very rushed and I don't think u can rush these things.


----------



## Hispirits

I am part of another thread cbfm, and we have a banner, so as our group is getting established now i though i would make us one too. if you want it, copy and paste it into your signature.

https://i.imgur.com/3Q6Rb.gif

xx


----------



## Hispirits

hi tallmom.
x


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hiiiiiii! :)

Couldn't figure out how to copy that banner, but I'm using my phone so, I'll try on my computer later:thumbup:

I ordered FertilAid today, hope it works to regulate my cycles and make those predictions come true!!! :happydance:


----------



## Hispirits

Excellent!! i hope it helps.
When you go on the pc, just highlight over the banner, copy and paste it.
We have had our first taste of summer today in the uk, its been so lovely!! no clouds and bright and sunny, just like my mood, lol ;) xx


----------



## Zodiac

I just tried too and it didn't work. Do you have the banner url?


----------



## Hispirits

_https://i.imgur.com/3Q6Rb.gif[/IMG_]

theres the code, you need to remove the under score in between:

]_[

and 

G_]

i had to put them in for the code to appear, the banner just pops up when i put the original code in. xxx
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## lolam15

Hispirits said:


> I am part of another thread cbfm, and we have a banner, so as our group is getting established now i though i would make us one too. if you want it, copy and paste it into your signature.
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/3Q6Rb.gif
> 
> xx

I like it lol!! Going to post it on my profile tomorrow, cant work out how to do it from my phone. Thanks sweetie x


----------



## Hispirits

Ok hunny xx


----------



## Hispirits

its been quite on here last few days, i think its because we've exhausted all our psychic options. lol
has anyone had any new ones? what are lunas like...... i'm not tempted lol
i read on a older thread someone has 14!!!!!!! and 3 matched, from jennyrenny, gail and another (i can't remember) and all 3 predicited right! , which made me(and i expect the rest of you) feel so positive!! 
i can't wait to see some more bfps on here. i'm due to test 2nd May. any one due to test soon? xx


----------



## Zodiac

I think we're just playing the waiting game at this point. I still need my last prediction from Cherri so I can have the 3.

AF is due today and has not arrived yet. So, waiting to see what's going on with that at this point too.


----------



## Hispirits

ooooo, fingers crossed, have you had any symptoms?? not that they can be reliable at this point.;)
xxxxx


----------



## DVSVXN

woop my af is nearly gone lets hope these psychics are right :D


----------



## Hispirits

oh yes i hope so too. gail said i'd conceive in april get bfp in may. how long is your cycle? i'm on cd5.
we may be testing around the same time?

how exciting, we could be bump buddies hehehe ;)
xxxx


----------



## Zodiac

Hispirits said:


> ooooo, fingers crossed, have you had any symptoms?? not that they can be reliable at this point.;)
> xxxxx

Lol..no. I've been fighting a cold so any crappy feelings are connected to that. And I woke up this morning with a migraine too which is making my stomach feel queazy....but that could just be a sign of AF comming.


----------



## DVSVXN

wooh gail and jenny said april for me :D lets hope we get it lol wed be due around the same time lol. Well my last cycle was 46days which is the longest ever but its normally between 26-28 im on cd5 as well :D


----------



## Hispirits

Zodiac said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> ooooo, fingers crossed, have you had any symptoms?? not that they can be reliable at this point.;)
> xxxxx
> 
> Lol..no. I've been fighting a cold so any crappy feelings are connected to that. And I woke up this morning with a migraine too which is making my stomach feel queazy....but that could just be a sign of AF comming.Click to expand...


oh dear :hugs: i hope you feel better soon hunxxx


----------



## Hispirits

DVSVXN said:


> wooh gail and jenny said april for me :D lets hope we get it lol wed be due around the same time lol. Well my last cycle was 46days which is the longest ever but its normally between 26-28 im on cd5 as well :D

excellent, my cycle is 28 days every month, like a clock :witch: always comes on a sunday ( which will be 1st may) but if she doesn't show i'll test on the monday.
i've had 4 prediciton for bfp in may, but :witch: is due twice in may, again on the 29th. :shrug: so i have two chance which is pretty awesome ;) xxxx


----------



## Tallmom2b

I guess Ive just started on a new cycle as well. If I have another regular cycle this time, AF will be due the beginning of may. Last cycle I'm pretty sure I didn't ovulate:(

I should get my psychic star reading tomorrow!! :)


----------



## Hispirits

Tallmom2b said:


> I guess Ive just started on a new cycle as well. If I have another regular cycle this time, AF will be due the beginning of may. Last cycle I'm pretty sure I didn't ovulate:(
> 
> I should get my psychic star reading tomorrow!! :)

ooo we'll all be poas together then! i can't wait for you to get your star reading tallmom, i hope its lovely for you xx xx x


----------



## DVSVXN

Hispirits said:


> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> wooh gail and jenny said april for me :D lets hope we get it lol wed be due around the same time lol. Well my last cycle was 46days which is the longest ever but its normally between 26-28 im on cd5 as well :D
> 
> excellent, my cycle is 28 days every month, like a clock :witch: always comes on a sunday ( which will be 1st may) but if she doesn't show i'll test on the monday.
> i've had 4 prediciton for bfp in may, but :witch: is due twice in may, again on the 29th. :shrug: so i have two chance which is pretty awesome ;) xxxxClick to expand...

im thinking of getting a panrose one just to even it out but april is feeling lucky


----------



## Hispirits

have you read anyone elses? they really nice, but psychic star was my favorite.i'll post them both if you wanna read? xx panrosa is very quick, star takes a bit longer ,but worth the wait. xx x


----------



## DVSVXN

oh that would be cool these are mine:
Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of April from a cycle that began in March. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birth date is referenced the month of December 2011 - specific reference to the 18th and 21st.- jenny

gail said conception of a boy in april 2011 :D


----------



## Hispirits

i have removed this now to prevent copies


----------



## DVSVXN

ohhh exciting i think i might have to get a star one she gets really in depth


----------



## Hispirits

i know its great! 
the things she picked up on were very good. i'm an artist, both me and my husband love music, my husband has the most beautiful blue eyes, when i was born i had a thick mop of hair, i have the darker colouring, so i was very impressed by that, my kids will definateltly be around art and music as they grow up so if her predicition comes true and they take an iterest in it i'd be over the moon. :yipee:after i got the reading i emailed her to say how much i loved it and told her where she had been accurate, she said that i must encourage my son in his music because that was one of the most prominant things she picked up on and she feels he'll do well in it.
lol i could have a rock star son lol:rofl: xx


----------



## Zodiac

Wow...while that reading was great, I'm almost hesitant to get such an indepth reading. It's like I don't want to "look for things". Know what I mean?


----------



## Hispirits

Yeah I know. I didn't know what to expect when I brought it, but I was pleased I did. Xxx


----------



## lolam15

Hi ladies, 
All my predictions are for June, so it looks like you are all going to get your bfp soon and leave me on this board all alone lol!! My dh is the most cynical person, but even he is quite impressed there are two accurate bfp already.
I'm on cd8, and i always get my +o on cd12, dd away for the weekend with her gp, so a busy weekend of dtd lol (sorry for the tmi), just in case.
Maybe i will get my bfp a earlier x


----------



## Tallmom2b

lolam15 said:


> Hi ladies,
> All my predictions are for June, so it looks like you are all going to get your bfp soon and leave me on this board all alone lol!! My dh is the most cynical person, but even he is quite impressed there are two accurate bfp already.
> I'm on cd8, and i always get my +o on cd12, dd away for the weekend with her gp, so a busy weekend of dtd lol (sorry for the tmi), just in case.
> Maybe i will get my bfp a earlier x


Both my predictions were for July:) You won't be last in line. :thumbup:
My DP was picking on me for getting them. He is VERY skeptical, it's annoying. I can't wait to prove him wrong;)
I can't wait till I get my star reading! I hope it comes tomorrow, mine was the in-depth reading too:)


----------



## Hispirits

Hey i'm not going to leave if i get a bfp, i'm really proud of this thread, i'm on a mission with this thread to prove all the skeptics wrong and also to show other ladies who need there sprits uplifting while ttc which are th most reliable mediums to get a reading from.:thumbup:
lolam and tallmom, my husband was soo skeptical too it really hacked me off, :growlmad:because they made me feel so positive, so i had a word, he said he was skeptical because he didn 't want me getting my hopes up and the being disaappointed, i explained to him i have ben disappointed every month for nearly 5 years! this is making me feel positive and hopefully and light and bouncy, :dance: and if it doesn't come true, well i've wasted a bit of money and its just another month like all the others. :shrug:
He got it after that, and then i got my Star reading and he was really impressed with that; :smug:so he's not completely into it now, but his humouring me which is enough ( i mean God, forbid if he did "believe" and they were wrong, think of his poor pride,lol), he's not saying anything bad about it now, making me feel like a crack pot which is the main thing, lol
i hope you get a lovely reading from star today tallmom :hugs: 
also a good thing for you guys to do this month is say your "practising" for the real thing next month :) that way you can have a bit of no pressure ttc fun, will also make you feel all refreshed and reenergised for ttc in May. xx
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Zodiac

ladies...have some news....seems that both prediction were wrong, close, but wrong. I got my :bfp: this morning!!:happydance:


----------



## Hispirits

oh wow congratulations, you must be over the moon. xxxxxx


----------



## Zodiac

I am. I'm also surprised it happened so quick. We just started trying this month. I'm trying to get through to my GYN so I can make an appointment. But I took 2 test, and both had very strong lines.


----------



## Hispirits

it must be the good vibes of our group ;)
shame the predictions didn't get it though :(
i'm so pleased for you, i put you some glitter writing on the 1st page ;) xxxx


----------



## Zodiac

Well I still haven't gotten Cherri's predictions, I am now even more intestested to see what she will say since I am pregnant at the moment.


----------



## Hispirits

oooo yes
mind u if she picks that up it does mean i will HAVE to have one of those too ;) xx


----------



## Tallmom2b

Zodiac said:


> ladies...have some news....seems that both prediction were wrong, close, but wrong. I got my :bfp: this morning!!:happydance:

:happydance::happydance::happydance: OMG!! Congrats!! :hugs:
They were close :)


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hispirits said:


> oooo yes
> mind u if she picks that up it does mean i will HAVE to have one of those too ;) xx


lol!! Yup same for me too:blush:

Zodiac, doesn't seem like Gail was sort of right?


----------



## Hispirits

Tallmom2b said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> oooo yes
> mind u if she picks that up it does mean i will HAVE to have one of those too ;) xx
> 
> 
> lol!! Yup same for me too:blush:
> 
> Zodiac, doesn't seem like Gail was sort of right?Click to expand...

yeah i think i kinda agree, what did she say excactly in the reading Zodiac?:coffee:

xxx


----------



## Strawberrie

Only Had Gail So Far .. 

She Said Conception In March 2011.. Still Waiting To See .. Fingers Crossed ..


----------



## Zodiac

Here's what Gail said:



> Linking in around you, I sense firstly what a lovely path you have around you and ahead of you, alot of this happiness will come from family areas and also relationship too, which also shows as very secure and happy for you
> 
> I sense alot of focus around children and pregnancy at the moment within your life, and spirit show me a clear vision here of two babies coming into your life,* I feel the conception of this will be quite near and feel before mid May 2011 you are indeed pregnant*Im shown this as a baby boy, and see that pregnancy,labour and birth are healthy and well for you both, alot of happiness and contentment is around your path during pregnancy and when he is born
> 
> I am then shown a further pregnancy for July 2013 and a healthy baby boy is also born 2014, again all aspects of pregnancy, labour and birth are well, and this child completes your family for you
> 
> So to clarify I see 2 children ahead for you and wish you every happiness :) x
> 
> Love and Light

So on 3/31 she felt conception was near and BFP would be _before_ mid-May. I haven't been to doc yet, but according to my OV and date of Last AF I conceived on or around March 24th. So even though according to medical calculators I am about 4 weeks along- implantation didn't really take place untill about April 3rd.


----------



## Hispirits

Well she said conception was close and ur got ur bfp 8 days later.that's pretty good. Xxx


----------



## Hispirits

Strawberrie said:


> Only Had Gail So Far ..
> 
> She Said Conception In March 2011.. Still Waiting To See .. Fingers Crossed ..

Fingers crossed x


----------



## Tallmom2b

Strawberrie said:


> Only Had Gail So Far ..
> 
> She Said Conception In March 2011.. Still Waiting To See .. Fingers Crossed ..

I hope you get your :bfp:! 
:dust:


----------



## DVSVXN

congrates on the bfp :D lets hope me and hispirits are next


----------



## Tallmom2b

It's long but quite nice! :)

She said :pink: "positive results for September 2011 I connect with the later part of September as the 27th has been shown to me as a joyous day please do remember though audra that this can also connect to your 1st scan"

The first part is very amazing, I didn't tell her I had a MC last year :( That part was very moving:cry:

And she's the 3rd psychic to see a girl too:) The others said they saw a second baby, a boy.

But like she said maybe the September date is connected to my 13 week mark, which would be a very joyous day because I then would be "out of the woods".

Cool reading, I def. recommend! 

I did post the whole thing, but then I noticed that she mentioned that to prevent other "psychic" from copying she doesn't want her readings posted. So I took it off. It was really nice. Very detailed.


----------



## lolam15

Zodiac said:


> ladies...have some news....seems that both prediction were wrong, close, but wrong. I got my :bfp: this morning!!:happydance:

Congratulations, soo happy for you. Gail wasn't spot on, but she was pretty close.
Three bfp already on this board, hope we all get one xx


----------



## lolam15

Haha, now we've had two spot on and one really close my dh seems to be a bit less cynical. Think he was worried about me getting my hopes up and being disappointed same as your dh hispirits, but as you say, if it doesn't happen I won't be any more disappointed than I usually am. He even asked me when the next bfp are predicted?
Hope we all get our bfp and prove all the doubters wrong.
Good luck everyone, babydust to all the believers x


----------



## Hispirits

Tallmom2b said:


> It's long but quite nice! :)
> 
> She said :pink: "positive results for September 2011 I connect with the later part of September as the 27th has been shown to me as a joyous day please do remember though audra that this can also connect to your 1st scan"
> 
> The first part is very amazing, I didn't tell her I had a MC last year :( That part was very moving:cry:
> 
> And she's the 3rd psychic to see a girl too:) The others said they saw a second baby, a boy.
> 
> But like she said maybe the September date is connected to my 13 week mark, which would be a very joyous day because I then would be "out of the woods".
> 
> Cool reading, I def. recommend!
> 
> I did post the whole thing, but then I noticed that she mentioned that to prevent other "psychic" from copying she doesn't want her readings posted. So I took it off. It was really nice. Very detailed.

Well that probably would make you at july then like the other 2 said, my fingers are crossed for you, i'm glad you liked your reading. if you get a bfp in july and conception in june you've only really got another 6-8weeks of trying ;)
That is a good point tallmom.
i have been back through and deleted mine. i would suggest that you all did the same if you've posted any. if anyone wants to see mine again i will repost it for a bit and then delete it again.xx


----------



## Hispirits

lolam15 said:


> Haha, now we've had two spot on and one really close my dh seems to be a bit less cynical. Think he was worried about me getting my hopes up and being disappointed same as your dh hispirits, but as you say, if it doesn't happen I won't be any more disappointed than I usually am. He even asked me when the next bfp are predicted?
> Hope we all get our bfp and prove all the doubters wrong.
> Good luck everyone, babydust to all the believers x

lol d you know whats really funny, since i've been back on here, i've been talking in bumpandbaby lingo to my dh.

"i have af at the moment but as soon as my cbfm gets to peak it mean i'm ov so we can to the bd". 
he's like :saywhat: :haha:
so i had to go through it with him, because i text the lingo to him too, he's texting me saying "WHAT IS A BFN? HOW THE HELL AM I SUPPOSED TO KNOW WHAT THAT IS???!!!!" :rofl: 
i think i do it on purpose really just to confuse him :muaha:

I'm feel like i am having withdrawals i need another prediction fix :haha: its been such a long time....... :rofl:

I'm going for a makeover today at M.A.C should be nice. however the wether is so lovely here at the moment, (i did get quite sunburnt the other day) and i will proabaly come home and wipe it all of so i can soak it up in the garden.
i have some family over for dinner tonight, so i porb won't be about much on here to much, ...."but guys try not to miss me to much, ;) 
hasta la vista baby.:tease:i'll be back ;) xx x x x 
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## DVSVXN

i know this is competly off topic but my car club has been nominated for car club of the year in nz and we need lots more votes. If you possibly have a few seconds spare can you please click the link and click the "like" button next to evolve https://www.performancecar.co.nz/industry-awards/car-club-of-the-year
it would mean a great deal to us,we car a nation wide club of female car lovers and have a good name for ourselves as well as awards :)
thanks heaps


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hispirits said:


> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> It's long but quite nice! :)
> 
> She said :pink: "positive results for September 2011 I connect with the later part of September as the 27th has been shown to me as a joyous day please do remember though audra that this can also connect to your 1st scan"
> 
> The first part is very amazing, I didn't tell her I had a MC last year :( That part was very moving:cry:
> 
> And she's the 3rd psychic to see a girl too:) The others said they saw a second baby, a boy.
> 
> But like she said maybe the September date is connected to my 13 week mark, which would be a very joyous day because I then would be "out of the woods".
> 
> Cool reading, I def. recommend!
> 
> I did post the whole thing, but then I noticed that she mentioned that to prevent other "psychic" from copying she doesn't want her readings posted. So I took it off. It was really nice. Very detailed.
> 
> Well that probably would make you at july then like the other 2 said, my fingers are crossed for you, i'm glad you liked your reading. if you get a bfp in july and conception in june you've only really got another 6-8weeks of trying ;)
> That is a good point tallmom.
> i have been back through and deleted mine. i would suggest that you all did the same if you've posted any. if anyone wants to see mine again i will repost it for a bit and then delete it again.xxClick to expand...

I hope so! [-o&lt; Maybe conception will be in July so would that make my first scan possibly be in September? I guess i'll just have to wait and see :)
Have a great day!!!


----------



## Tallmom2b

Oh ya, I forgot that I e-mailed her back and asked her if she saw how tall my girl would be when she grew up, and aside from my e-mail that has "tall" in it, she really had no way of knowing HOW tall I really am... she was right on, this is what she responded (which I thought it was so nice of her to respond to an "extra" question) :thumbup:

"Hi Audra , it was my pleasure and sorry for your mc L I know it feels like forever but you will get there x if I were to describe how I see her when she is around 16  17 years of age the thing that stands out the most is her long legs , she could so be a model , I am not very good with heights but I would say at least 6 foot maybe just under but again so beautiful , you know when I said she would out grow her baby grows I saw a vision of you never being able to get them to fit in the leg its like her toes pop out ,, aww ,, try not to worry to much , I know its hard but she will be with you xx"

This is a unique reading so I thought it would be safe to post. :)
I am 6'1" and my DP is 6'5", yup, were gonna make a tall kid:winkwink:


----------



## Hispirits

Tallmom2b said:


> Oh ya, I forgot that I e-mailed her back and asked her if she saw how tall my girl would be when she grew up, and aside from my e-mail that has "tall" in it, she really had no way of knowing HOW tall I really am... she was right on, this is what she responded (which I thought it was so nice of her to respond to an "extra" question) :thumbup:
> 
> "Hi Audra , it was my pleasure and sorry for your mc L I know it feels like forever but you will get there x if I were to describe how I see her when she is around 16  17 years of age the thing that stands out the most is her long legs , she could so be a model , I am not very good with heights but I would say at least 6 foot maybe just under but again so beautiful , you know when I said she would out grow her baby grows I saw a vision of you never being able to get them to fit in the leg its like her toes pop out ,, aww ,, try not to worry to much , I know its hard but she will be with you xx"
> 
> This is a unique reading so I thought it would be safe to post. :)
> I am 6'1" and my DP is 6'5", yup, were gonna make a tall kid:winkwink:

wow that is amazing!!! she answered to me when i emailed her to she said to really encourage my son with the guitar which i though was lovely and very kind of her, there was a tread saying she was fake, but i do not believe that. can yuo image the effort it would take to get the information of each customer to make a convincing fake?? i think someone perhaps didn't like what they heard and was bitter about it, my reading from star was my favorite, i don't care is shes spot on or not, so long as she's close ;) xx


----------



## Hispirits

DVSVXN said:


> i know this is competly off topic but my car club has been nominated for car club of the year in nz and we need lots more votes. If you possibly have a few seconds spare can you please click the link and click the "like" button next to evolve https://www.performancecar.co.nz/industry-awards/car-club-of-the-year
> it would mean a great deal to us,we car a nation wide club of female car lovers and have a good name for ourselves as well as awards :)
> thanks heaps

done ;)

yea me and you next girl ;)


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hispirits said:


> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> Oh ya, I forgot that I e-mailed her back and asked her if she saw how tall my girl would be when she grew up, and aside from my e-mail that has "tall" in it, she really had no way of knowing HOW tall I really am... she was right on, this is what she responded (which I thought it was so nice of her to respond to an "extra" question) :thumbup:
> 
> "Hi Audra , it was my pleasure and sorry for your mc L I know it feels like forever but you will get there x if I were to describe how I see her when she is around 16  17 years of age the thing that stands out the most is her long legs , she could so be a model , I am not very good with heights but I would say at least 6 foot maybe just under but again so beautiful , you know when I said she would out grow her baby grows I saw a vision of you never being able to get them to fit in the leg its like her toes pop out ,, aww ,, try not to worry to much , I know its hard but she will be with you xx"
> 
> This is a unique reading so I thought it would be safe to post. :)
> I am 6'1" and my DP is 6'5", yup, were gonna make a tall kid:winkwink:
> 
> wow that is amazing!!! she answered to me when i emailed her to she said to really encourage my son with the guitar which i though was lovely and very kind of her, there was a tread saying she was fake, but i do not believe that. can yuo image the effort it would take to get the information of each customer to make a convincing fake?? i think someone perhaps didn't like what they heard and was bitter about it, my reading from star was my favorite, i don't care is shes spot on or not, so long as she's close ;) xxClick to expand...

I really hope she isn't a fake! You're right it would take a lot of effort to glean all that info. I really liked her reading too. If she is a fake, she's a REALLY good one:haha:

Here's to our soon and upcoming :bfp:!! :happydance: :dust:


----------



## Tallmom2b

DVSVXN said:


> i know this is competly off topic but my car club has been nominated for car club of the year in nz and we need lots more votes. If you possibly have a few seconds spare can you please click the link and click the "like" button next to evolve https://www.performancecar.co.nz/industry-awards/car-club-of-the-year
> it would mean a great deal to us,we car a nation wide club of female car lovers and have a good name for ourselves as well as awards :)
> thanks heaps

No problem, all set :thumbup:


----------



## lolam15

Zodiac said:


> Well I still haven't gotten Cherri's predictions, I am now even more intestested to see what she will say since I am pregnant at the moment.

Did you get your cheri prediction back yet??
Trying hard not to, but i'm dying to get another one done x:wacko:


----------



## Hispirits

lolam15 said:


> Zodiac said:
> 
> 
> Well I still haven't gotten Cherri's predictions, I am now even more intestested to see what she will say since I am pregnant at the moment.
> 
> Did you get your cheri prediction back yet??
> Trying hard not to, but i'm dying to get another one done x:wacko:Click to expand...

Me too:devil:

i had my uncle, his wife and cousin round for dinner last night.
i decided to tell them (foolishily) that we're ttc again, and the conversation went on and i explained the fertility treatment i'd had in the past, and that i fell very hopeful blah blah, and then i told them why i was hopeful :dohh: as soon as i mentioned these readings i'd had, (i read them to them as well) it turnt into this big debate, my uncle saying "well if they told my the lottery numbers then i'd believe it":pop: i was trying to explain how i *think* the mediums interpret the information with tarot and spirit for these readings, i said i don't believe in it, but at the moment *it gives me hope and make me feel positive* which is what you need after trying to conceive for even a short while let alone as long as me, well, this went on and on and on and on, and i thought why did i open my mouth, i new i shouldn't of. the conversation then lead to god and the bible and the end of the earth; oh my god, i was so drained after lol
my uncle is not much older than me but he's kinda thuggish and boisterous, his wife understood where i was coming from, and my young cousin totally believed it. its gotta come true now though because i can't cope at the end of may if i'm not pregnant for an "i told you so" which i s exactly what he'll say, he is a bit of a plank.
and i have to admit, as hi as my spirits have been all this time i feel a bit low and sad today.
i don't know why
i almost feel that by telling someone other than my husband and reading my readings and broken some kind fate or barrier and jinxed it. 
i'm going to pretend it didn't happen.
but i definitely need another reading now to perk me up bit lol 
anyone recommend any?? :happydance:


----------



## lolam15

Don't feel down hispirits. People like your uncle probably have no idea what it's like to be in our position. Experts have studied this kind of thing for years and can't come up with a conclusive opinion, not meaning to insult your uncle, but it's a bit arrogant for him to think he knows all the answers. All he has is an opinion, and though he is entitled to it, on this occassion it would have been better to keep it to himself. I'm sure he didn't mean to take away your hope, he's probably just worried about you getting your hopes up and being disappointed. I don't understand why people don't realise we want to get our hopes up! I for one feel so much better knowing that maybe, just maybe they are right and I will get my bfp sometime!! 
I say ignore him, he is a man!! They had no problem believing Paul the psychic octopus predicting the world cup results?? What's all that about??
You keep the faith petal and if you finally get your bfp can we all email your uncle to say 'how do you like them apples'!!!


----------



## Tallmom2b

lolam15 said:


> Don't feel down hispirits. People like your uncle probably have no idea what it's like to be in our position. Experts have studied this kind of thing for years and can't come up with a conclusive opinion, not meaning to insult your uncle, but it's a bit arrogant for him to think he knows all the answers. All he has is an opinion, and though he is entitled to it, on this occassion it would have been better to keep it to himself. I'm sure he didn't mean to take away your hope, he's probably just worried about you getting your hopes up and being disappointed. I don't understand why people don't realise we want to get our hopes up! I for one feel so much better knowing that maybe, just maybe they are right and I will get my bfp sometime!!
> I say ignore him, he is a man!! They had no problem believing Paul the psychic octopus predicting the world cup results?? What's all that about??
> You keep the faith petal and if you finally get your bfp can we all email your uncle to say 'how do you like them apples'!!!

I agree! I've told a few of my friends and most all of the women have been totally into it, all the guys have been skeptical and made fun. I think if anything those readings will help us get our :bfp: sooner! It's a good thing because it makes us more positive. 
Stay positive and don't give up believing. The mind is a powerful thing!
:hugs: sorry your bummed out hispirits, I think you'll get ur :bfp: soon :thumbup:


----------



## Zodiac

lolam15 said:


> Zodiac said:
> 
> 
> Well I still haven't gotten Cherri's predictions, I am now even more intestested to see what she will say since I am pregnant at the moment.
> 
> Did you get your cheri prediction back yet??
> Trying hard not to, but i'm dying to get another one done x:wacko:Click to expand...

No not yet. She has said around the 15th. I'm upset b/c it was the 1st reading that I ordered, and now it will be the last one I get back. With this reading I had sent her a picture of myself. Didn't do that with the other 2 so I am anxious on what she picks up on.

This has been a tough weekend so far not yelling out to everyone I see "I'm pregnant". On Friday all day at work when I talked to people in my head I was screaming it! Yesterday we saw my brother-in-law, my dad and sister came over and it was SOOO hard not to say anything. We only told 1 person each (my cousin and DH's best friend) and our daughter about the news so far. Mother in law is out of the country until next week so we want to tell our parents in person so we have to wait until she get's back. I don't only want to tell my parents and not tell her.


----------



## Hispirits

thanks guys. 
i'm over it now. just took away my mojo for a bit 
but now i'm gonna make him eat his words ;) xx


----------



## Hispirits

i think i'm going to get another jenny renny hehe:haha:
well the one i had from her was a year ago. :blush: i think i'll order it on wednesday.
i've be trying to find some new ones to try but can't :cry:
who else has had a jenny she is one of the original ones so is Gail. she's at
https://jennyrenny.jigsy.com/

xxx


----------



## lolam15

Can't believe it's taken so long to get your cheri prediction zodiac!! It better be worth the wait lol. Don't think I have that kind of patience. You must be so excited and bursting to tell everyone your good news. Hope you are feeling ok and it's all going well.
Tallmom- I told my mil and sil about my readings and they were really in to it too- think us woman are just very fair and openminded lol.
Glad to see you are feeling a bit better hispirits, we will show them lol.
Personally I think 3 bfp on this board is brilliant- as someone said already must be all the good vibes and positivity.
Stay happy and strong ladies, our bfp's are on their way.
Love, hugs and babydust xx


----------



## FrankieGirl16

Hi Everyone,
I just purchased my first reading. If my husband knew he would kill me! I purchased a pregnancy outlook reading from Gail. Hopefully it will come soon!


----------



## Hispirits

Zodiac, i looked on cheri's page on her free readings she's behind by 750!!!!
i don't know how your containing it either. i have already decided this time that as soon as i have seen the babys heart beat on the 6 week early scan i am telling everyone. the last two times i said no i'm not telling anyone "just incase". :( well this time i don't need to worry about just incase i believe *everything will be fine*.
Frankie girl, Welcome, this is very addictive!! if you decided to tell your dh, just explain to home it makes you feel posisitve and gives you hope, which is hwat you need ttc. Gail was good choice. ;)


----------



## DVSVXN

:D im so excited about this month im just hoping that it isnt a let down lol. We are getting our bubs


----------



## Hispirits

me too
we've both been waiting long enough i think 
i


----------



## DVSVXN

well this is it for us hun :D ur 2 days ahead of me on ur cycle


----------



## Hispirits

i'm going to test on monday 2nd if af doesn't show on the sunday. 

i've been a little bit side tracked the last few days. are you ready for this :coffee:

we live in a rented house, i rent it off my cousins husband who lives in the states, the house is an asset to him and we live here as 'house sitters" for £100 a week. and have done for nearly a year.
the house is lovely, but becayse we are house sitters, we live here with all this guys stuff and he won't let me move any of it. and the idea was while we live here it gives us the chance to save for a mortgage, but trying to save these days is so hard! but as soon as i decided to start ttc again i realised i can't stay here.
so i was talking to my dh mum, (who has a lot of money in he bank which she inherited when her husband died) she told us that when her uncle Reg dies he is leaving £50,000 to her and £50,000 to her brother, she said when she receives it, she doesn't need it so she's going to give half to me and my husband and half to my sister in law.

well since then me and dh have been daydreaming ... "when Reg dies.... we can get our own house etc etc" 
( awful isn't it)

Well he DIED!!!! on Monday.
i know its awful, but me and my husband wanted to run around like we'd won the lottery, but we felt so guilty being happy he died.

so it looks like we will actually be getting our own new home.but because i have been thinking about it the last few days i haven't been thinking of ttc and completely feel like i've let go of it all, and now i'm really having trouble getting my good vibes back about ttc, with so much to think about...
but i feel so superstitious at the moment and feel like because i haven't focussed on it this last few days its not going to happen now this cycle, 
oh dear i make things hard for myself.:dohh:

i need to get a grip. lol

but my gail reading did say alot of changes are coming your way....... :happydance:

i am really evil being happy about coming into this money?
I have never met Reg, he was very old, late 80's early 90's from what i understand he had been getting worse since his wife died. but i feel so guilty being happy. 
:cry:
i think i'm a bit of an emotional train crash at the moment lol


----------



## DVSVXN

aww thats so sad he died but awesome for you guys new starts indeed.lets hope she is right for us then


----------



## Hispirits

have you typed in gail readings into google and seen how many ttc and pregnancy websites and forums come up? she must be good if that many different online communities are using her. i'm definitely getting a new jenny renny one wednesday xxx hehe xx


----------



## DVSVXN

cant say i have lol.yer im hoping my jenny one comes right :D


----------



## Hispirits

from what i've read jenny and gail are the ones most used, if they're weren't any good it wouldn't have been going on this long, they were being used this time last year just as much. 
its so exciting. i hope we all get bfps soon. i can't wait to go to 1st trimestar thread! lol


----------



## DVSVXN

yay me neither im just hoping oh plays ball this cycle hes been real tired and grumpy lol thats the only think im worried about


----------



## lolam15

Hispirits- it's prob a good thing that you haven't been focusing on ttc this month, everyone says it's more likely to happen when you stop worrying about it. 
Can't wait to see if You and dvxvsn get you bpf this month!!
Hi frankiegirl- gail is a good choice. Hope you get a good Reading.
Dying to get a jennyrenny one now, but I'm worried it will come back with a different date from the other three. What do you girls think??


----------



## DVSVXN

thanks hun :D lets hope that itl be the random one that gets it rather then all the planning i been doing


----------



## Hispirits

well, i thought that about stars, but it came back good, and jenny is popular. i'm gonna get one. but i'm poor today so i'll get one wednesday.
i can't remember what hers were like. hows actually due to test next? we've got three weeks til me and dxsvxn text, i wonder if some of you guys get your bfp before prediction like zodiac?
i've been searching the net to see if i can uncover some new conception readers and can't find none, i think we've exhausted them all now. lol
i'm goin to keep looking though.
i have seen a suzy pop up a few times:shrug:


----------



## DVSVXN

ohh let me know if u find any with good results im interested in getting one more for luck  im not going to test until either the last day of april or start of may if im late


----------



## Hispirits

lol 
i just got a babylove :blush:
i couldn't resist, it was only $5

i'm so bad lol


----------



## Hispirits

i'm not sure if the sae babylove others have used i got it here
https://www.ttcbabylovepredictions.com/services-psychic.html


----------



## DVSVXN

let me know if its any good i may get one xx


----------



## Hispirits

;) i will hun, the waits about 72 hours xxx


----------



## DVSVXN

oh thats not too bad im still looking at getting a panrose on she sounds good


----------



## Hispirits

u still not had one of those??? was looking on her ebay the other day, she must be wondering whats going on,if u look at her feedback the past 6 months she received 160, about 25 a month.
so far this month she's had nearly 60, most conception readings lol


----------



## DVSVXN

lol na havent been able to fnd her on ebay :(


----------



## lolam15

Had to do it, I ordered a babylove one.
Will check out the jennyrenny link too I think and see what I get back.
Please say June?????????????????????
Xx


----------



## Hispirits

DVSVXN said:


> lol na havent been able to fnd her on ebay :(

here u go 

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Psychic-Read...cal_New_Age&hash=item3a64a38742#ht_2069wt_907


----------



## Hispirits

Baby love emailed me and said she could do it straight away..... For another $10. I was like no its ok thanks , can u believe it!! X


----------



## lolam15

Hispirits said:


> Baby love emailed me and said she could do it straight away..... For another $10. I was like no its ok thanks , can u believe it!! X

She did the same to me, told her I was quite happy to wait 72 hours!!


----------



## Tallmom2b

Oh no! You are all tempting me to get another one!:winkwink:
My DP says I shouldn't get anymore... Which makes me want to get one even more haha: 
I can't wait to see what zodiac's Claire one says!


----------



## lolam15

Told my dh that we have to try them all out to do a fair comparison of who's accurate lol. He didn't believe me for a second, but it did make him laugh. 
So, might have to get a jennyrenny one next x


----------



## DVSVXN

:D i gave in and bought a panrose one hehe and just for giggles got the will you get married and when one since it was 2.50 pounds lol be a good giggle


----------



## lolam15

DVSVXN said:


> :D i gave in and bought a panrose one hehe and just for giggles got the will you get married and when one since it was 2.50 pounds lol be a good giggle

Ooooh exciting. Think my panrosa came back the next day. So not too long to wait. Gl xx


----------



## DVSVXN

oh thanks hun yer ive heard she is really fastt and in deph


----------



## lolam15

Just had a look at the jennyrenny sight. There is quite a lot of info to give her, but it's only $10. Def going to get one later today when i've got more time.


----------



## DVSVXN

yer im not sure if i like hers it was really short like 2 lines


----------



## lolam15

Linking in around you, I firstly have such a strong link to a lady in spirit which isnt unusual within a pregnancy reading, but she is coming in so strongly I have to go to this lady first before looking at pregnancy for you :)

I feel she is a Granmother energy and she is talking about nursing or midwifery? is this something you do, or plan to do I wonder as its almost like she is sending this your way, so if it doesnt make sense now perhaps it will in the future, she wants to give you a boost of confidence in your life anyway and leaves you with a lovely bunch of spring flowers, showing spring and positive change is coming

Im shown clearly here 2 girls coming in to your life, and such a lovely family path ahead actually, Im shown your first conception before June 2011, and she your first daughter born 2012 and all is well around pregnancy itself, labour and birth, I also keep hearing the name of Lilly, or Milly

I then see your 2nd conception September 2013 and a healthy 2014 birth again all aspects well and healthyand a lovely family bond between you all



So to clarify I see 2 children ahead for you and wish you every happiness :) x


This was my panrosa reading. I was quite happy with it. Think the woman she was talking about is my nana, her other gd (my little cousin) is training to be a nurse.
Also, the day before i got it done, dh and i decided if we have another dd, we would call her Milla because it means Miracle.


----------



## DVSVXN

oh wow deff a good deal she was really cheap and she does a good reading.
Amazing gow she can pick up things like that and the name :0


----------



## lolam15

DVSVXN said:


> yer im not sure if i like hers it was really short like 2 lines

Really?? Thought she would have been better than that cos she seems quite popular. Her website is a bit matter of fact and basic. Thought Panrosas website had much more info. Suppose what matters is if she is accurate x


----------



## DVSVXN

this was mine from jennny
Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of April from a cycle that began in March. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birth date is referenced the month of December 2011 - specific reference to the 18th and 21st.

i did like gails it was a little more detailed and picked up a spirrit as well of my nan


----------



## lolam15

DVSVXN said:


> oh wow deff a good deal she was really cheap and she does a good reading.
> Amazing gow she can pick up things like that and the name :0

Even sceptical dh was impressed about the name lol. Not sure it convinced him 100% but stopped him completely doubting it though x


----------



## DVSVXN

yer its little things like that when they pick up speacial personal things that give you that extra hope in them :) i cant wait to get mine back off her i orderd it about 5am ur time so hopefully when i get up in the morning ill have it


----------



## lolam15

DVSVXN said:


> this was mine from jennny
> Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of April from a cycle that began in March. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birth date is referenced the month of December 2011 - specific reference to the 18th and 21st.
> 
> i did like gails it was a little more detailed and picked up a spirrit as well of my nan

See what you mean, just all business!! Mmmm might hold off and see what i get back from babylove first.


----------



## DVSVXN

yer i was a bit disapointed but she did give a month although month of conception is wrong as i started my new cycle at the start of this month


----------



## lolam15

lolam15 said:


> Linking in around you, I firstly have such a strong link to a lady in spirit which isnt unusual within a pregnancy reading, but she is coming in so strongly I have to go to this lady first before looking at pregnancy for you :)
> 
> I feel she is a Granmother energy and she is talking about nursing or midwifery? is this something you do, or plan to do I wonder as its almost like she is sending this your way, so if it doesnt make sense now perhaps it will in the future, she wants to give you a boost of confidence in your life anyway and leaves you with a lovely bunch of spring flowers, showing spring and positive change is coming
> 
> Im shown clearly here 2 girls coming in to your life, and such a lovely family path ahead actually, Im shown your first conception before June 2011, and she your first daughter born 2012 and all is well around pregnancy itself, labour and birth, I also keep hearing the name of Lilly, or Milly
> 
> I then see your 2nd conception September 2013 and a healthy 2014 birth again all aspects well and healthyand a lovely family bond between you all
> 
> 
> 
> So to clarify I see 2 children ahead for you and wish you every happiness :) x
> 
> 
> This was my panrosa reading. I was quite happy with it. Think the woman she was talking about is my nana, her other gd (my little cousin) is training to be a nurse.
> Also, the day before i got it done, dh and i decided if we have another dd, we would call her Milla because it means Miracle.

That wasnt my Panrosa reading, it was my Gail one. Sorry x


----------



## lolam15

Tuning in around you at this time i sense a lot of dissapointment around your quest to become pregnant , tears and heatache , Lorraine i do not want you to give up hope , you have been blessed with one child and spirit show me that there is no reason why you will not be bleesed again , try not to worry , i know this is hard when you are trying for a child but it will help , spirit do show me a child for you and you will be pregnant in the month of July 2011 , you will give birth to a baby boy in March 2012 and baby will weigh around 7lb in weight , you will once again be the proud mumy and all will be well , you may feel very tired towards the end of your pregnancy and spirit show if help is offered too you take it , you will feel so much better with another pair of hands around the house towards the end of your pregnancy .
Spirit do not show me anymore children for you Lorraine and your baby boy will complete your family , good luck , sending you my love and best wishes for the future . 

This was my Panrosa reading x


----------



## DVSVXN

aw wow shes still good.yer gail was good with mine said she sees the boy this year a girl in nov 2012 and another girl in july 2014 :D im going to be a busy young muma but im kind of excited as i always said i didnt want any more kids after im 25 so ill have my 3 by the time im 22/23 :D


----------



## lolam15

DVSVXN said:


> aw wow shes still good.yer gail was good with mine said she sees the boy this year a girl in nov 2012 and another girl in july 2014 :D im going to be a busy young muma but im kind of excited as i always said i didnt want any more kids after im 25 so ill have my 3 by the time im 22/23 :D

Will be nice to have them all young.
Took me 8 years to have my first lol. I was 36 by the time she finally turned up. 
I'm forty now, and according to two of my predictions im having another in 2013, i Will be 43!! The oldest mummy in the maternity ward lol.
(My friend has just had her 3rd at 43!! She has a new born son, a son of 13 and a son of 26!! The last one was a bit of a shock!!)
x


----------



## DVSVXN

oh lol i couldnt do it that old lol.i always wanted to settle young tho and have the family and that so i can still be the "cool mum" who does things with the kids and all that.both may parents were old (well late 20s early 30s) when they had me and didnt do as many things as most kids got lol. and its great being a qualified nanny i can work from home when i have bub


----------



## DVSVXN

Dear Laura Thank You for letting me read for you today, below is your reading

Tuning in around you at this time and through my spirit guide i sense a lady whos biggest wish is to one day be a mum , you have always wanted children and you would love to know when this is going to happen , i see no reasons why you will not become pregnant and spirit show me that you will be pregnant in the month of July 2011 you will give birth to a baby boy and he will weigh around 8lb in weight and he will be born in the month of March 2012 , i sense no problems around pregnancy or birth and all will be well ,spirit also show me two more children for you and show the years 2015 and 2017 , one will be another boy and your last baby will be a baby girl and she will complete your family .good luck Laura , sending you my love and best wishes for the future .

Laura your spell has now been cast for you x

Will you marry ? i predict YES.
When will this be ? i predict JUNE 2013.
So thats very diff from my other ones lol confused now but they all say boy :D also thought itd be funny to see the wedding one. :happydance: apparently ill be married before my 21st woot


----------



## Hispirits

god you've all been busy!!! i only been away 12 hours lol
they are all sounding good girls!
i'm still waiting my babylove, still can't believe she wanted $10 to do the reading there and Then, i felt like saying well if your not busy you should do it now anyway, what a cheek. i hope her reading makes up for it.
your right about jennys being plain, i read one of hers on another thread, so i think i might give it a miss. see how babylove comes back, i haven't had a luna one yet...
I'm scouting about for more girls ;)
My dh has given up trying to object now, as long as i'm happy and they aren't expensive he don't mind.
xxx


----------



## Tallmom2b

I was thinking about getting a Luna one too:)
I want to read through again and see who has been most accurate. 
I think Gail has been. There's another psychic thread on here it's pretty long.
Have they been using the same psychics? If I get another one I'm not going to
Tell my DP :devil:
I really hope you May testers get your :bfp:! :) :dust:


----------



## Hispirits

Tallmom2b said:


> I was thinking about getting a Luna one too:)
> I want to read through again and see who has been most accurate.
> I think Gail has been. There's another psychic thread on here it's pretty long.
> Have they been using the same psychics? If I get another one I'm not going to
> Tell my DP :devil:
> I really hope you May testers get your :bfp:! :) :dust:

Yeah I think all the threads use the same ones Hun.
Don't you worry, I'm working all week this week on getting a may bfp ;) xx


----------



## live_in_hope

Hi there, I'm a little late in joining, but I had a prediction from Gail in November and she predicted a bfp in Jan 2011. My hubby only had his vasectomy reversal in sept last year and we were given really low chances of success (4% chance), so didn't imagine for a 2nd that she would be right, then sure enough, I got my BFP as predicted!! :thumbup: I'm still in shock now! She also predicted it would be a girl and I will find out on Thurs, as I've booked a private gender scan, so lets see if she was right about that too! xx


----------



## Hispirits

That's amazing!! Let us no how you get on with the scan. I'll add you to the chart later. It's all so exciting!!! Xxx


----------



## lolam15

DVSVXN said:


> oh lol i couldnt do it that old lol.i always wanted to settle young tho and have the family and that so i can still be the "cool mum" who does things with the kids and all that.both may parents were old (well late 20s early 30s) when they had me and didnt do as many things as most kids got lol. and its great being a qualified nanny i can work from home when i have bub

Haha I always though I would have kids young too, I tried and tried but just didn't turn out that way. Age is just a number, it's more about your outlook on life. My dh only 33 and the two of us are pretty young minded and very active. In fact just back from iceskating with her. Going a 15 mile cycle at the weekend (she will be in kidseat- not making her pedal) then dh going golarting with friends. Think having a young child and a younger dh keeps me young lol x


----------



## lolam15

live_in_hope said:


> Hi there, I'm a little late in joining, but I had a prediction from Gail in November and she predicted a bfp in Jan 2011. My hubby only had his vasectomy reversal in sept last year and we were given really low chances of success (4% chance), so didn't imagine for a 2nd that she would be right, then sure enough, I got my BFP as predicted!! :thumbup: I'm still in shock now! She also predicted it would be a girl and I will find out on Thurs, as I've booked a private gender scan, so lets see if she was right about that too! xx



Congratulations on the :bfp: Good luck with the scan x
Another one for gail


----------



## lolam15

Tallmom2b said:


> I was thinking about getting a Luna one too:)
> I want to read through again and see who has been most accurate.
> I think Gail has been. There's another psychic thread on here it's pretty long.
> Have they been using the same psychics? If I get another one I'm not going to
> Tell my DP :devil:
> I really hope you May testers get your :bfp:! :) :dust:

I thought Luna was pretty good, and quick x


----------



## lolam15

DVSVXN said:


> Dear Laura Thank You for letting me read for you today, below is your reading
> 
> Tuning in around you at this time and through my spirit guide i sense a lady whos biggest wish is to one day be a mum , you have always wanted children and you would love to know when this is going to happen , i see no reasons why you will not become pregnant and spirit show me that you will be pregnant in the month of July 2011 you will give birth to a baby boy and he will weigh around 8lb in weight and he will be born in the month of March 2012 , i sense no problems around pregnancy or birth and all will be well ,spirit also show me two more children for you and show the years 2015 and 2017 , one will be another boy and your last baby will be a baby girl and she will complete your family .good luck Laura , sending you my love
> and best wishes for the future .
> 
> Laura your spell has now been cast for you x
> 
> Will you marry ? i predict YES.
> When will this be ? i predict JUNE 2013.
> So thats very diff from my other ones lol confused now but they all say boy :D also thought itd be funny to see the wedding one. :happydance: apparently ill be married before my 21st woot


A wedding too!! You are going to be a busy lady.
What a great Reading, you've got so many good things ahead.
Baby dust and confetti your way lol xx


----------



## Tallmom2b

live_in_hope said:


> Hi there, I'm a little late in joining, but I had a prediction from Gail in November and she predicted a bfp in Jan 2011. My hubby only had his vasectomy reversal in sept last year and we were given really low chances of success (4% chance), so didn't imagine for a 2nd that she would be right, then sure enough, I got my BFP as predicted!! :thumbup: I'm still in shock now! She also predicted it would be a girl and I will find out on Thurs, as I've booked a private gender scan, so lets see if she was right about that too! xx

Congrats!! :hugs: This is amazing, thanks so much for sharing this!!! :happydance:
Let us know if she got the gender right too:thumbup:


----------



## Hispirits

Where do we get Luna ones from? Xxxx


----------



## lolam15

Hispirits said:


> Where do we get Luna ones from? Xxxx

Got my luna from ebay. Couldnt find the pregnancy prediction through the search, but i found her other reading then linked through sellers other items x


----------



## Hispirits

lolam15 said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> Where do we get Luna ones from? Xxxx
> 
> Got my luna from ebay. Couldnt find the pregnancy prediction through the search, but i found her other reading then linked through sellers other items xClick to expand...

I can't find her :(


----------



## live_in_hope

Thanks for your lovely comments ladies! Yes I'll be sure to update with the results from my gender scan. I do for some reason have a gut feeling it'll be a girl, dont know why, just do! The odds are against me really as Hubby has 3boys and a girl from previous marriage, so boys seem to be his thing, we'll see. I'm not fussed either way, but think Hubby would quite like a little girl xx

Gail also said that I'd conceive again in july/Aug 2012 with another girl....this baby will only be about 10months old!! I dont know if I'd want one that soon! lol xx


----------



## Zodiac

Both of my predictions also said that I will be pregnant again, shorly after this pregnancy. DH and I never even discussed having another baby after this one...so I don't know what that outcome will be!!:shrug:

Should be hopefully getting Cherri's readin in the next 2-3 days. 
I'll be 5 weeks by Friday, so let's see!!


----------



## DVSVXN

lolam15 said:


> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> Dear Laura Thank You for letting me read for you today, below is your reading
> 
> Tuning in around you at this time and through my spirit guide i sense a lady whos biggest wish is to one day be a mum , you have always wanted children and you would love to know when this is going to happen , i see no reasons why you will not become pregnant and spirit show me that you will be pregnant in the month of July 2011 you will give birth to a baby boy and he will weigh around 8lb in weight and he will be born in the month of March 2012 , i sense no problems around pregnancy or birth and all will be well ,spirit also show me two more children for you and show the years 2015 and 2017 , one will be another boy and your last baby will be a baby girl and she will complete your family .good luck Laura , sending you my love
> and best wishes for the future .
> 
> Laura your spell has now been cast for you x
> 
> Will you marry ? i predict YES.
> When will this be ? i predict JUNE 2013.
> So thats very diff from my other ones lol confused now but they all say boy :D also thought itd be funny to see the wedding one. :happydance: apparently ill be married before my 21st woot
> 
> 
> A wedding too!! You are going to be a busy lady.
> What a great Reading, you've got so many good things ahead.
> Baby dust and confetti your way lol xxClick to expand...

lol am arnt i im excited lets hope shes right lol


----------



## lolam15

Hispirits said:


> lolam15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> Where do we get Luna ones from? Xxxx
> 
> Got my luna from ebay. Couldnt find the pregnancy prediction through the search, but i found her other reading then linked through sellers other items xClick to expand...
> 
> I can't find her :(Click to expand...

Thats weird!! I just checked ebay and she has nothing at all listed.
Maybe she is taking a break. Think i have a link as a previous customer. Will email her and ask if she intends to list again x


----------



## FrankieGirl16

Hi everyone,
I emailed Gail the other night and purchased a preg. outlook reading. That was two nights ago. Yesterday I got back to her with my details. How long does it take for a reading to come in? Should I expect one by tomorrow? Thanks! (I'm in US so there is also a time difference.)


----------



## Hispirits

live_in_hope said:


> Thanks for your lovely comments ladies! Yes I'll be sure to update with the results from my gender scan. I do for some reason have a gut feeling it'll be a girl, dont know why, just do! The odds are against me really as Hubby has 3boys and a girl from previous marriage, so boys seem to be his thing, we'll see. I'm not fussed either way, but think Hubby would quite like a little girl xx
> 
> Gail also said that I'd conceive again in july/Aug 2012 with another girl....this baby will only be about 10months old!! I dont know if I'd want one that soon! lol xx

Good luck on your scan, i updated the chart for you hun. xxxx


----------



## Hispirits

FrankieGirl16 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I emailed Gail the other night and purchased a preg. outlook reading. That was two nights ago. Yesterday I got back to her with my details. How long does it take for a reading to come in? Should I expect one by tomorrow? Thanks! (I'm in US so there is also a time difference.)

I'd say up to 72 hours darl' xxx:hugs:


----------



## Hispirits

I found new sites 
www.readings4you.com (they do ttc ones, quite pricey $16)
still waiting my babylove one. 
i got my first high on my cbfm today i was so excited, it felt like xmas!
still nothing on luna on ebay 
hope everyones having a good week
xxxxx


----------



## Hispirits

Got my babylove, can u believe it she said bfp or conceive in ...MAY!!!! Lol or give birth in May next year & she predicted a girl.. All these Mays, I told my husband it's A-May-Zing lol xxx


----------



## lolam15

Woohoo, got my babylove too!! Another prediction for JUNE!!

I see a find out with a positive test OR conceive OR give birth in JUNE OR JULY. So either find out with a positive test OR conceive THIS JUNE OR JULY OR GIVE BIRTH JUNE OR JULY OF 2012. I see a boy.

I see a find out with a positive test OR conceive OR give birth in DEC. So either find out with a positive test OR conceive in DEC OF 2013 OR give birth in DEC OF 2014. I see a girl.

Sooooo all the same month for conception, but gail and Luna say Girl, Panrosa and Babylove say Boy!!

What do you ladies think??

Hispirits-May again!! You must be excited. I emailed luna but she hasn't got back to me yet x


----------



## lolam15

FrankieGirl16 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I emailed Gail the other night and purchased a preg. outlook reading. That was two nights ago. Yesterday I got back to her with my details. How long does it take for a reading to come in? Should I expect one by tomorrow? Thanks! (I'm in US so there is also a time difference.)

Hi petal. Think it took about two days to get my Gail prediction back. Hope you get it soon x


----------



## lolam15

Zodiac said:


> Both of my predictions also said that I will be pregnant again, shorly after this pregnancy. DH and I never even discussed having another baby after this one...so I don't know what that outcome will be!!:shrug:
> 
> Should be hopefully getting Cherri's readin in the next 2-3 days.
> I'll be 5 weeks by Friday, so let's see!!

OMG!! Your cheri reading is taking so long!!
Tell her we can't wait lol x


----------



## lolam15

DVSVXN said:


> lolam15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> Dear Laura Thank You for letting me read for you today, below is your reading
> 
> Tuning in around you at this time and through my spirit guide i sense a lady whos biggest wish is to one day be a mum , you have always wanted children and you would love to know when this is going to happen , i see no reasons why you will not become pregnant and spirit show me that you will be pregnant in the month of July 2011 you will give birth to a baby boy and he will weigh around 8lb in weight and he will be born in the month of March 2012 , i sense no problems around pregnancy or birth and all will be well ,spirit also show me two more children for you and show the years 2015 and 2017 , one will be another boy and your last baby will be a baby girl and she will complete your family .good luck Laura , sending you my love
> and best wishes for the future .
> 
> Laura your spell has now been cast for you x
> 
> Will you marry ? i predict YES.
> When will this be ? i predict JUNE 2013.
> So thats very diff from my other ones lol confused now but they all say boy :D also thought itd be funny to see the wedding one. :happydance: apparently ill be married before my 21st woot
> 
> 
> A wedding too!! You are going to be a busy lady.
> What a great Reading, you've got so many good things ahead.
> Baby dust and confetti your way lol xxClick to expand...
> 
> lol am arnt i im excited lets hope shes right lolClick to expand...

Im sure she is chick xx


----------



## Tallmom2b

I bet thanks to us, they are all getting super busy:haha:

All I want to do is sit and chat with all of you! I have to sneak a peak at 
My phone when my boss isn't around. He always catches me hanging over my
Phone:blush: Oops...

Maybe I'll get a babylove one, are they good readings?


----------



## lolam15

Tallmom2b said:


> I bet thanks to us, they are all getting super busy:haha:
> 
> All I want to do is sit and chat with all of you! I have to sneak a peak at
> My phone when my boss isn't around. He always catches me hanging over my
> Phone:blush: Oops...
> 
> Maybe I'll get a babylove one, are they good readings?

Think i preferred my Gail and Luna ones best. 
How are you Tallmom?


----------



## Tallmom2b

Doing good :) hopeing and praying for a regular length cycle and that I actually O this time! How are you? All these predictions coming true are giving me hope! 

Is Luna still doing conception readings?
:dust:


----------



## lolam15

I'm fine petal. My +opk been mia!! Think it was a few days late and i missed it this month. Think i o'd today, but been dtd every day so hoping we got it. Been pretty chilled about ttc this month, but had a lot of stress in other areas, so just trying to not think about it.
i know i should take the predictions with a pinch of salt, but been nice to have some hope for a change, so, fingers crossed. 
I got my Luna prediction from ebay, but she doesn't seem to have anything listed atm.
I emailed her to ask if she is intending to list any but she hasn't got back to me yet. 
I'm really enjoying this group, i really hope we all get our bfp this month. You ladies all deserve it xx


----------



## paula181

Ive been naughty and ordered 2 more readings :wacko: :rofl:

I had one of Sandra and she said May and one off babylove and she too said May!

So looks like the majority are May........oooh i hope so :dance: xx


----------



## Hispirits

hi girls, i'll update the chart in the morning.
glad to see everyone getting good readings.
i think our thread is the happiest thread on here!
Tallmom the babylove was literally just give a month that maybe either conception/bfp/birth and gender. i wanna get a luna but still nothing on her ebay.
Hows zodiac? are you feeling preggers yet? how much longer for cherri?
i had a fab night out with dh tonight, we went to see comedian micky flanagan, it was hilarious heres a link to him: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fqpfT7YMDtM

:rofl:


----------



## Hispirits

paula181 said:


> Ive been naughty and ordered 2 more readings :wacko: :rofl:
> 
> I had one of Sandra and she said May and one off babylove and she too said May!
> 
> So looks like the majority are May........oooh i hope so :dance: xx

what did sandra and babylove predict the sex would be darl'

xx


----------



## misslissa

Hi, I had a Gail reading and she has predicted conception this month with a BFP in may. Also said it will be a boy.


----------



## Hispirits

misslissa said:


> Hi, I had a Gail reading and she has predicted conception this month with a BFP in may. Also said it will be a boy.

Hey not long to wait then ;)


----------



## Tallmom2b

Maybe I will try readings4you, a woman named Tracey does the reading and it's out of Australia. It's about 16 I think. She's on eBay. Has anyone tried her yet?


----------



## Tallmom2b

I did it! Okay, no more after this one:)
So she has a Facebook page, readings4you. 
I bought the reading on eBay. I'll let you all know as soon as I
get it:thumbup: should only be 48 hours.
Guess I'm addicted:dohh:


----------



## Bump4MePleez

Can I join your thread please? I got a reading from Mary at destinyleaf.co.uk and Psychic Sky at askpsychicsky.webs.com who both said bfp in may and that it'll be a baby girl


----------



## paula181

Sandra said boy and babylove said girl. xx


----------



## Hispirits

paula181 said:


> Sandra said boy and babylove said girl. xx

what did you think of your sandra reading? i wasn't impressed at all.
all my others were really good, but hers could have been sent to anyone, kind of generic. i had to keep chasing her up, she never returned my emails and when i finally asked for my money back the reading arrived an hour later, it felt really rushed.
i'll update the front page with everyones readings a bit later.


----------



## Hispirits

Tallmom2b said:


> I did it! Okay, no more after this one:)
> So she has a Facebook page, readings4you.
> I bought the reading on eBay. I'll let you all know as soon as I
> get it:thumbup: should only be 48 hours.
> Guess I'm addicted:dohh:

oh tallmom you :devil: haha, i said no more after my star one :blush:
i've kind of resigned myself now to the fact that i will need a dose up of one reading a week until bfp or i will go mad, my husband agrees :haha:
let us know how it goes.

i know how you felt yesterday at work, i had it at uni last week. i'm off for easter for another week and a half, i should be doing all the work for my final show, but can't be bothered, i'd much rather be stalking here.

but i have to go and get a job so we can get a mortgage and incase the job starts before uni ends i need to be ahead so it doesn't matter if i'm not there, so i got lots to do, and must restrain myself from coming on as much next week :cry:

xx


----------



## Hispirits

Bump4MePleez said:


> Can I join your thread please? I got a reading from Mary at destinyleaf.co.uk and Psychic Sky at askpsychicsky.webs.com who both said bfp in may and that it'll be a baby girl

welcome
of course you can join us!!
i hope you prediction comes true! they are addictive, but who cares :happydance: xx


----------



## paula181

Hispirits said:


> paula181 said:
> 
> 
> Sandra said boy and babylove said girl. xx
> 
> what did you think of your sandra reading? i wasn't impressed at all.
> all my others were really good, but hers could have been sent to anyone, kind of generic. i had to keep chasing her up, she never returned my emails and when i finally asked for my money back the reading arrived an hour later, it felt really rushed.
> i'll update the front page with everyones readings a bit later.Click to expand...

Ive had 2 readings of Sandra one last year and that one. I too had to chase her on the 1st one and got my money back from paypal :shrug:
But i really liked both of her readings. I didnt have a pregnancy reading though on the 2nd reading i had a normal reading and asked that question. And everything she said made alot of sense. :thumbup:

xx


----------



## paula181

Ive also ordered Gails photo reading too :blush: See what she says my life holds. Its a good thing mine n my OH dont have a joint bank account, cos he would think im insane spending all this money :blush: What he doesnt know wont hurt him :winkwink::shrug::haha:

xx


----------



## bluebumble

Gail:

Linking in around you and your path, I see that the past 5 years have brought alot of change, and at times in your past youve been quite unsure or confused about direction, and found yourself at a crossroads more than once, however Im seeing around you now a very secure path, with alot of focus for the future and a clear structure of what you want in life and where you want to be heading

Part of the changes coming up for you around your path connect with pregnancy and although this will bring a certain alteration I see your more than happy to go with the flow of this, you also show as having a strong and supportive relationship line around you also

Spirit who come in around you, and I do sense strongly a Grandmother energy close by you show a conception quite soon, I sense you do have a worry this wont happen for you but I am being shown strongly 2 children ahead for you

I see June as both your conception and testing month and a healthy baby girl born 2012, I see that all is well throughout pregnancy, and you have a safe labour and birth, your Daughter brings you alot of joy and happiness and you enjoy all aspects of being a mum

Spirit then show me your 2nd conception which I sense to be August or September 2013 and a baby boy is born 2014, again I see all areas as healthy and well, and this child will complete your family for you

So to clarify I see 2 children ahead for you and wish you every happiness :) x

I would like to say this is spooky, even if she doesnt get the conception right she has the grandmother right and my fear right!!

fingers crossed

x


----------



## Tallmom2b

Wow I already got my Tracey one!!! She said I'd either get pregnant, get my :bfp: or give birth in May. She said :blue:! It was a detailed reading. Time will tell! :shrug:


----------



## Bump4MePleez

What's you ladies' most recommended psychic?


----------



## paula181

I have to say that i had a Gail reading late last year and she said she saw January as my conception date, it didnt come true but i have to add that i have not had a period since January so maybe thats what she saw rather than :bfp:
I had another reading of her because what she said in other reading made alot of sense to me!
She said in my new reading that the letter J is significant so i am hoping that its going to be a cycle from January rather than June/ July :haha:

xx


----------



## Hispirits

right its all updated
all the new ladies who are very welcome have also been added
can you let me know when predictions aren't coming true because i really ant to make it an accurate account of the correct predictions

tallmom, with your tracy reading, if you got your bfp in july like the other said it would be born in may next year ;) looking good girl!! xx


----------



## Hispirits

paula181 said:


> I have to say that i had a Gail reading late last year and she said she saw January as my conception date, it didnt come true but i have to add that i have not had a period since January so maybe thats what she saw rather than :bfp:
> I had another reading of her because what she said in other reading made alot of sense to me!
> She said in my new reading that the letter J is significant so i am hoping that its going to be a cycle from January rather than June/ July :haha:
> 
> xx

wow paula, i only just noticed how many you've had :rofl: your as mad as me
its all good tho!


----------



## Tallmom2b

Bump4MePleez said:


> What's you ladies' most recommended psychic?

I think I have to go with Gail also, it seems like she has the most accurate so far. I really liked my psychic star one too. :flower:



Hispirits said:


> right its all updated
> all the new ladies who are very welcome have also been added
> can you let me know when predictions aren't coming true because i really ant to make it an accurate account of the correct predictions
> 
> tallmom, with your tracy reading, if you got your bfp in july like the other said it would be born in may next year ;) looking good girl!! xx

I know, I was a little discouraged at first because the reading seemed so much different than all the others but that thought dawned on me too. Whether it's a boy or a girl I will be psyched! :thumbup:


----------



## misslissa

Hispirits said:


> misslissa said:
> 
> 
> Hi, I had a Gail reading and she has predicted conception this month with a BFP in may. Also said it will be a boy.
> 
> Hey not long to wait then ;)Click to expand...

Well fingers crossed :D


----------



## live_in_hope

Hey! :wave:

Had my gender scan and Gail was right again....a baby girl!!! amazing!! we're thrilled!! xx


----------



## Zodiac

live_in_hope said:


> Hey! :wave:
> 
> Had my gender scan and Gail was right again....a baby girl!!! amazing!! we're thrilled!! xx

Hey!! Very cool!


----------



## Hispirits

live_in_hope said:


> Hey! :wave:
> 
> Had my gender scan and Gail was right again....a baby girl!!! amazing!! we're thrilled!! xx

O.M.G!!!!!!! 
That is so amazing, i'm so pleased!!! thankyou for telling us, that is really special. xxxxxx
:hugs:

i'm so happy for you xx


----------



## FrankieGirl16

Linking in around you, although I feel your path is happy in many ways, I do sense some upset or frustration around trying to conceive, I feel this may get you down as the months go by and this can be quite hard on you and your emotions

Im not sensing anything strongly preventing pregnancy health wise although I do sense some pain around your left hand side, but feel you will get help for this, whatever it is and sadly Im unable to go into anything medical within a reading, it will perhaps make conception longer for you but wont prevent or stop this

I see this is a worry for you,and spirit who come in around you want you to relax slightly and send you hope and strength, Im sensing a strong connection to a lady in the spirit world with an A initial and this lady sends you alot of love and also healing

Looking at pregnancy dates for you, I do see August and September 2011 as very highlighted around testing, so I feel this will be your conception time, Im shown a baby boy born 2012, and I do see that all will be well and healthy around pregnancy, labour and birth, and although I feel your son will bring alot of change to your path and lifestyle your more than happy to make any change

I then see a further conception for you, and this shows as February 2013, with a a healthy baby girl born 2014, with once again all aspects healthy and well, and children will be a big focus around you for the future, this child will complete your family for you

So to clarify I see 2 children ahead for you and wish you every happiness :) x

Love and Light
Psychic123uk

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Now, she knew that I was ttc for over 1 year, so anyone could say the first part, but fingers crossed I get pregnant SOON! And wouldn't a girl and boy just be perfect :winkwink:


----------



## lolam15

live_in_hope said:


> Hey! :wave:
> 
> Had my gender scan and Gail was right again....a baby girl!!! amazing!! we're thrilled!! xx

Congratulations chick. A happy and healthy pregnancy to you.
Well done Gail, I def think she is the beat so far x


----------



## Bump4MePleez

Tallmom2b- Are you talking about psychic star on eBay? I just purchased her reading today. It was after 5 though so I won't have it until tomorrow.


----------



## live_in_hope

Hispirits said:


> live_in_hope said:
> 
> 
> Hey! :wave:
> 
> Had my gender scan and Gail was right again....a baby girl!!! amazing!! we're thrilled!! xx
> 
> O.M.G!!!!!!!
> That is so amazing, i'm so pleased!!! thankyou for telling us, that is really special. xxxxxx
> :hugs:
> 
> i'm so happy for you xxClick to expand...

Thank you! I'm over the moon!! The odds were against us again as Hubby has 3 boys, so again, another miracle!! :thumbup: go gail!! :wohoo: xxxxx


----------



## paula181

Hispirits said:


> paula181 said:
> 
> 
> I have to say that i had a Gail reading late last year and she said she saw January as my conception date, it didnt come true but i have to add that i have not had a period since January so maybe thats what she saw rather than :bfp:
> I had another reading of her because what she said in other reading made alot of sense to me!
> She said in my new reading that the letter J is significant so i am hoping that its going to be a cycle from January rather than June/ July :haha:
> 
> xx
> 
> wow paula, i only just noticed how many you've had :rofl: your as mad as me
> its all good tho!Click to expand...

Hahahaha i know :blush::blush: they are very addictive though :dohh: hehe xx


----------



## lolam15

bluebumble said:


> Gail:
> 
> Linking in around you and your path, I see that the past 5 years have brought alot of change, and at times in your past youve been quite unsure or confused about direction, and found yourself at a crossroads more than once, however Im seeing around you now a very secure path, with alot of focus for the future and a clear structure of what you want in life and where you want to be heading
> 
> Part of the changes coming up for you around your path connect with pregnancy and although this will bring a certain alteration I see your more than happy to go with the flow of this, you also show as having a strong and supportive relationship line around you also
> 
> Spirit who come in around you, and I do sense strongly a Grandmother energy close by you show a conception quite soon, I sense you do have a worry this wont happen for you but I am being shown strongly 2 children ahead for you
> 
> I see June as both your conception and testing month and a healthy baby girl born 2012, I see that all is well throughout pregnancy, and you have a safe labour and birth, your Daughter brings you alot of joy and happiness and you enjoy all aspects of being a mum
> 
> Spirit then show me your 2nd conception which I sense to be August or September 2013 and a baby boy is born 2014, again I see all areas as healthy and well, and this child will complete your family for you
> 
> So to clarify I see 2 children ahead for you and wish you every happiness :) x
> 
> I would like to say this is spooky, even if she doesnt get the conception right she has the grandmother right and my fear right!!
> 
> fingers crossed
> 
> x

Lovely Reading bluebumble. Yay a prediction for June, not too long to wait and it looks like I will still have some company on this thread when all the ladies get their :bfp: in May xx


----------



## Hispirits

I'm no going anywhere Lolam,
besides, I'm sure there are readings we can get while we are preggers ;-) xxx


----------



## Tallmom2b

Bump4MePleez said:


> Tallmom2b- Are you talking about psychic star on eBay? I just purchased her reading today. It was after 5 though so I won't have it until tomorrow.

Yup, that's the one:) they were a little more money but more detailed. I think I had to wait a week for mine, bit she let me know and was totally honest about the wait:thumbup: I think your gonna love it:winkwink:


----------



## Hispirits

Tallmom2b said:


> Bump4MePleez said:
> 
> 
> Tallmom2b- Are you talking about psychic star on eBay? I just purchased her reading today. It was after 5 though so I won't have it until tomorrow.
> 
> Yup, that's the one:) they were a little more money but more detailed. I think I had to wait a week for mine, bit she let me know and was totally honest about the wait:thumbup: I think your gonna love it:winkwink:Click to expand...

you will love the star reading bump4me. get the one thats a bit more money, its totally worth it; £11 i think. xxx


Has anyone had a suzy? she's on ebay only 80-odd feedback?? xx


----------



## DVSVXN

i cant believe how far my panrose is from the others ive had


----------



## Hispirits

i know thats odd isn't it. when are you testing this month to see if gail and jenny are right?


----------



## DVSVXN

if im late 1st may lol i know it will mean they would be wrong with bfp month but thats thru my choice lol.but jennys half wrong she said it would be from a march cycle n i started a new cycle start of april


----------



## Hispirits

haha, well i'll mark jenny renny as a wrong on the front page. 
i'm going to test the following day if i can hold out that long.
god knows what i'm going to be like for the next two weeks, i'm going to drown myself in my uni work to keep myself occupied. ;)

is anyone else using the cbfm?


----------



## Bump4MePleez

Hispirits said:


> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bump4MePleez said:
> 
> 
> Tallmom2b- Are you talking about psychic star on eBay? I just purchased her reading today. It was after 5 though so I won't have it until tomorrow.
> 
> Yup, that's the one:) they were a little more money but more detailed. I think I had to wait a week for mine, bit she let me know and was totally honest about the wait:thumbup: I think your gonna love it:winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> you will love the star reading bump4me. get the one thats a bit more money, its totally worth it; £11 i think. xxx
> 
> 
> Has anyone had a suzy? she's on ebay only 80-odd feedback?? xxClick to expand...

I purchased the cheapest one to get the feel but if she's as good as you guys say I'll probably get the more detailed one. 
I've never had a Suzy let alone heard of her though


----------



## DVSVXN

yer shes at least half wrong atm time will tell.im not thinking about it atm lol


----------



## Hispirits

jennyrenny used to be pretty good. about a year ago she was the best. looks like gail has over taken her, can you imagine the money they are making!


----------



## HayleyJJ

well all my readings are corect just got my bfp 30 mins ago but sadly sandra was wrong

still awaiting cheries x


----------



## Hispirits

HayleyJJ said:


> well all my readings are corect just got my bfp 30 mins ago but sadly sandra was wrong
> 
> still awaiting cheries x

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
congratulations hunny!! i'm so pleased for you!!!! :happydance:
xx


----------



## Zodiac

HayleyJJ said:


> well all my readings are corect just got my bfp 30 mins ago but sadly sandra was wrong
> 
> still awaiting cheries x

yay!!! Congrats!!!:happydance:

I'm still waiting for Cherri's reading too..:growlmad:


----------



## Hispirits

Zodiac said:


> HayleyJJ said:
> 
> 
> well all my readings are corect just got my bfp 30 mins ago but sadly sandra was wrong
> 
> still awaiting cheries x
> 
> yay!!! Congrats!!!:happydance:
> 
> I'm still waiting for Cherri's reading too..:growlmad:Click to expand...

Jesus zodiac, that must be driving you round the pipe! :growlmad:
do you feel preggers yet? :happydance:


----------



## Sweetcakes

sugarangel209 said:


> hi, im new here, but i had one done by gail last year, and she predicted march 2011 as a conception date and it would be a boy. Surprisingly, i ovulated march 20th, after not ovulating since september. And we have been ttc since dec 2009. I dont have the email she sent me with the reading anymore, but i remember what she said. And she said another conception in 2013 if we wanted it to happen and that it would be a girl.

wow are you preg then?? This is wonderful


----------



## Sweetcakes

Hey all i have seen that alot of you were predicted in 2011 has any of any the psychics came true? X i need to know who to go with


----------



## Hispirits

Sweetcakes said:


> Hey all i have seen that alot of you were predicted in 2011 has any of any the psychics came true? X i need to know who to go with

the chart on the first page is up to date with whos been getting their bfps as predicted, at the moment, gail is most accurate. xx


----------



## Tallmom2b

HayleyJJ said:


> well all my readings are corect just got my bfp 30 mins ago but sadly sandra was wrong
> 
> still awaiting cheries x

Congrats!! :happydance:


----------



## Hispirits

i think i just found luna on ebay, does anyone know; is she newyork based, and the reading ask one question for $3? if so then i found her. lol
her ebay name is
heathermoonenchantments ??


----------



## Sweetcakes

Congrats to you x

I haven't heard oh Cheryl do you have her link? 
Oh let us know if she is right. X


----------



## lolam15

Hispirits said:


> I'm no going anywhere Lolam,
> besides, I'm sure there are readings we can get while we are preggers ;-) xxx

Lol, there must be. We could start a whole new thread in the pregnancy section lol:thumbup:


----------



## lolam15

HayleyJJ said:


> well all my readings are corect just got my bfp 30 mins ago but sadly sandra was wrong
> 
> still awaiting cheries x


Congratulations xx :yipee:


----------



## lolam15

Hispirits said:


> i think i just found luna on ebay, does anyone know; is she newyork based, and the reading ask one question for $3? if so then i found her. lol
> her ebay name is
> heathermoonenchantments ??

If thats her then she has changed all her info since i got mine done two weeks ago. Checked the ebay listing for my purchased items, she is luna-psychic and located in Manchester. She still doesn't have any items listed for sale and she hasn't replied to my email!!


----------



## Sweetcakes

lolam15 said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> i think i just found luna on ebay, does anyone know; is she newyork based, and the reading ask one question for $3? if so then i found her. lol
> her ebay name is
> heathermoonenchantments ??
> 
> If thats her then she has changed all her info since i got mine done two weeks agoClick to expand...

do you have the one you used? was she any good?x


----------



## lolam15

lolam15 said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> i think i just found luna on ebay, does anyone know; is she newyork based, and the reading ask one question for $3? if so then i found her. lol
> her ebay name is
> heathermoonenchantments ??
> 
> If thats her then she has changed all her info since i got mine done two weeks ago. Checked the ebay listing for my purchased items, she is luna-psychic and located in Manchester. She still doesn't have any items listed for sale and she hasn't replied to my email!!Click to expand...

Just found the luna you mean, that photo is a different person from the one in the photo on my ebay listing (she was a blonde haired, hippy looking girl). Been trying to copy the photo onto this post but cant figure out how to do it.


----------



## lolam15

Sweetcakes said:


> lolam15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> i think i just found luna on ebay, does anyone know; is she newyork based, and the reading ask one question for $3? if so then i found her. lol
> her ebay name is
> heathermoonenchantments ??
> 
> If thats her then she has changed all her info since i got mine done two weeks agoClick to expand...
> 
> do you have the one you used? was she any good?xClick to expand...

Hi, 
I've had a Gail, Panrosa, Luna and Babylove. Luna seems to have disappeared from ebay, but i would def recommend Gail. I think she is the best and she seems to be the most accurate. if you get one done, let us know so hispirits can add you. Gl. hope you get a good one. Fxxxd xx:thumbup:


----------



## Sweetcakes

Aww thankyou!! It's very exciting but I have a feeling she is going to say a year or two yet! 
Will let you know Girlies just waiting on Gail and Sandra bur Sandra I paid on Tuesday and heard nothing back yet. X


----------



## FrankieGirl16

Hi everyone,
Congratulations to everyone who got their BFP in April!! I was wondering if you could add me to the chart. Gail predicted an Augutst/September BFP for me. I also would like to try Panrosa. What is the email address for her? Thanks!


----------



## Hotpink

How do i get my reading done i would like one done please and thank you


----------



## jen020185

Hey can I join too? Gail - may/June 2011 girl + September 2013 girl, Jenny renny - April/may 2011 boy xxxx


----------



## Strawberrie

Hay .. can i be added to the list .. tested this morning and looks like gails got another one on her list .. she said id concieve march 2011 :) ... had to test 3 times to make sure it was right .. but BFP it was !! xxx :)


----------



## Hispirits

i'm going to be busy this norning, welcome girls, i'll add you all to the chart.

frankie girl, sorry darl' i though i already i had, i''l put you on 1st ;) 

lolam well i got the reading for $3 anyway i though what have i got to loose. it was actually really lovely, not specific on dates but quite in depth for $3
i'll pop it on here in a bit, i just got up, gonna have a tea then i'll get to work!

Strawberrie
congratulations!!! i love all these predicted BFPs!! you must be over the moon!!!

xxxx


----------



## Strawberrie

Yeah We Really Are Thank You .. Had To Do It Three Times And Was Convinced It Was Nagative .. Got The Other Half To Read The Instructions In The End ..Baby Dust To All ..xxx


----------



## Hispirits

Sweetcakes said:


> Aww thankyou!! It's very exciting but I have a feeling she is going to say a year or two yet!
> Will let you know Girlies just waiting on Gail and Sandra bur Sandra I paid on Tuesday and heard nothing back yet. X

hun, don't expect to, sandras pain in the ass. she took ages with mine, i kept chasing her up, she never replied to my emails tin the end i ask for my money back and thats when my reading continentally turns up, and it felt rushed, she has been right for some people, but i think most will agree she's very unreliable.
:dohh:


----------



## Hispirits

FrankieGirl16 said:


> Hi everyone,
> Congratulations to everyone who got their BFP in April!! I was wondering if you could add me to the chart. Gail predicted an Augutst/September BFP for me. I also would like to try Panrosa. What is the email address for her? Thanks!

hi hun, what sex did gail predict.
panrosa is on ebay xxxx


----------



## Hispirits

Hotpink said:


> How do i get my reading done i would like one done please and thank you

hi hun, 
the most accurate at the moment is Gail, she is on ebay and has her on site
pyschic123ukreadings.net 

the most lovely readings are by psychic star and she is on ebay, get the £11 one its very indepth

Panrosa is on ebay, she also does very nice readings

jenny renny has her own site and is usa based
:hugs:


----------



## Hispirits

Strawberrie said:


> Hay .. can i be added to the list .. tested this morning and looks like gails got another one on her list .. she said id concieve march 2011 :) ... had to test 3 times to make sure it was right .. but BFP it was !! xxx :)

did she predict a girl or a boy darl'?? xxxxx


----------



## Strawberrie

Hispirits said:


> Strawberrie said:
> 
> 
> Hay .. can i be added to the list .. tested this morning and looks like gails got another one on her list .. she said id concieve march 2011 :) ... had to test 3 times to make sure it was right .. but BFP it was !! xxx :)
> 
> did she predict a girl or a boy darl'?? xxxxxClick to expand...


Yeah she said a girl.. Although im still hoping for a boy!...

xx


----------



## DVSVXN

aw congrates hun....hispirits we have lots more hope for our ones to be right yay

who was ur other reading from?


----------



## Hispirits

DVSVXN said:


> aw congrates hun....hispirits we have lots more hope for our ones to be right yay
> 
> who was ur other reading from?

Luna, but not the Luna everyone else has used


https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI...y=102522&_trksid=p5197.c0.m619#ht_3712wt_1141

$3 bargain i'll post it up now, but i'll take it back off later to prevent any copycats:

The cards are showing you will likely conceive in the next year. They show a healthy pregnancy and baby. The cards show it is likely a girl.
The cards show a new beginning of happiness and joy a period in your life where you are satisfied.
The cards show that you will share a connection to the baby of a spiritual nature, like you have shared a past life together. You will feel such a strong bond to the baby especially as it grows.
The cards also show that you may move or redecorate because of the birth.
Carry a carnelian crystal near your belly button or under your mattress to help with pregnancy and conception.
Thank you,
Please email me for any clarification,
Blessings,
Luna

quite nice isn't it. x


----------



## DVSVXN

that is a nice one things are looking good for may dam now im tempted


----------



## Hispirits

well it is only $3. :) May is looking fab hun! i'm so pleased we're getting so many bfp's, my dh husband scepticism is nearly non existent now with all my hard evidence :)
xx


----------



## DVSVXN

lol awesome im still so so on mine as i got 2 for april one for june and 2 that just say 2011

whats her email? i think im going to get one


----------



## Hispirits

well i'd maybe try a babylove or psychic star if you were thinking of getting another one. they all guessed the same month for me, so you may get a majority if you have one of them, give you a bit more clarity :)
and to be honest out of the ones you have at the moment Gail is the most accurate, the next most accurate is babylove, so why not try her?


----------



## Hispirits

i had the $5 one at the bottom of the page xx

https://www.ttcbabylovepredictions.com/services-psychic.html


----------



## DVSVXN

oh whats a link to her id be interested in looking her up.im hoping im going to ov late this month im due tomoorow but wont get to do the deed


----------



## DVSVXN

what did she say for you?


----------



## Hispirits

DVSVXN said:


> what did she say for you?

the link is on my last post heres what she said:


Thanks so much for letting me read for you! I really enjoyed it and pray you get all you desire. If you would like a more in depth reading about your future children and or anything else please visit my site ttcbabylovepredictions.com 

I see a find out with a positive test OR conceive OR give birth in MAY. So either find out with a positive test OR conceive THIS MAY OR GIVE BIRTH NEXT MAY.I see a girl. 
:hugs:


----------



## DVSVXN

aw yay i think i may have to when i get paid hehe


----------



## Hispirits

i told dh that i may need topping up with one a week until bfp to keep my positive and happy :rofl: lol


----------



## DVSVXN

hahahhaah awesome im starting to get like that but trying my hardest not to think about it all


----------



## Hispirits

I can't help myself! I love it hehehe xx


----------



## Tallmom2b

Strawberrie said:


> Hay .. can i be added to the list .. tested this morning and looks like gails got another one on her list .. she said id concieve march 2011 :) ... had to test 3 times to make sure it was right .. but BFP it was !! xxx :)

:happydance::happydance:Congrats!! :thumbup: This is getting more and more exciting everyday!!


----------



## Hispirits

Doesn't it lift your spirits! i hate to admit, but generally when i hear people are pregnant and having babies i always feel a bit resentful. :cry:
but i feel completely different about it when its on here,:happydance: i am so pleased that people are getting :bfp: because i know they deserve it just as much; it really makes me think it REALLY could be me next. where as when its people i know in real life i think its never going to be me.:nope:

My other thread that i stalk; cbfm stats, has a similar thing going with the chart, totting up the bfps that the cbfm has helped achieve, and i can't believe that our thread has got more bfps than that. (they have both been running about the same time)

science vs paranormal 

and paranormal is winning by a long shot!!!

our motto should be like the xfiles; "i want to believe" lol xxx
:hugs::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## FrankieGirl16

Hi!!
I got my second reading from Panrosa. Hers was different than Gail's. Gail predicted: conceive Aug./Sept 2011- baby boy. Then baby girl born 2014. 

Here is Panrosa's:
Tuning in around you and through my spirit guide i will look ahead for you in your quest to have a child ,
I sense a lady who cannot wait to be a mum , it is something that one day you have always hoped would come to pass , i am picking up a lot of tears and disappointments around this with you and i sense that you worry it will not happen , Diana i do not want you to worry , i know this is hard when you are trying for a child but it will help , spirit are showing me a child for you and you will be pregnant in the month of July 2011 , you will give birth to a baby girl in March 2012 and all will be well , baby will weigh around 8lb in weight and she will be perfect ,you will truly be the proud mum , spirit are also showing me one more child for you and are giving me the year 2014 , this baby will be a baby boy and he will complete your family , good luck Diana , sending you my love and best wishes for the future .

So they are similar as to timing and having one girl, one boy. Just off by a couple of months and the genders are switched timing wise!

If you could also add Panrosa's prediction (BFP July 2011) to the chart that would be great! Thanks


----------



## FrankieGirl16

Strawberrie said:


> Hay .. can i be added to the list .. tested this morning and looks like gails got another one on her list .. she said id concieve march 2011 :) ... had to test 3 times to make sure it was right .. but BFP it was !! xxx :)

Congrats!!:happydance:


----------



## FrankieGirl16

Oh I just realized that Gail and Panrosa's are more similar than I thought. Gail said I would get a positive test result in Aug.Sept and Panrosa said I would conceive in July. If I conceive in July I wouldn't actually get a BFP until Aug/Sept. So maybe it will really happen, LOL. I know I shouldn't get my hopes up!


----------



## clairmichael

Hey hispirits :)

Hows things huni well no bfp april but all readins have said may and even 1 said april cycle may bfp which is this cycle as im on cd1 n o cd11 so whoooop whoooop bring it on ive just read ur reading again from pscyhic star and well yes as predicted n i knew i would i caved n brought 1 myself lol not sure tho where 2 email my deatils 2 so i sent it through contact seller lol hope that would b ok so im looking 4ward 2 that 2 keep me goin 4 11 days hahaha hope ur ok huni and ive got my fx for our bfp MAY xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sweetcakes

Hotpink said:


> How do i get my reading done i would like one done please and thank you

I just got a Amazging one il add her link as soon as I get home she is Amazging ! Xx


----------



## Hispirits

clairmichael said:


> Hey hispirits :)
> 
> Hows things huni well no bfp april but all readins have said may and even 1 said april cycle may bfp which is this cycle as im on cd1 n o cd11 so whoooop whoooop bring it on ive just read ur reading again from pscyhic star and well yes as predicted n i knew i would i caved n brought 1 myself lol not sure tho where 2 email my deatils 2 so i sent it through contact seller lol hope that would b ok so im looking 4ward 2 that 2 keep me goin 4 11 days hahaha hope ur ok huni and ive got my fx for our bfp MAY xxxxxxxxxxx

all good here darl'
my gail reading said april cycle bfp may. i've been getting highs all week on my cbfm so me n dh :sex: keeping the bases covered ;)
lol psychic star has been my favourite. she will email you within 24 hours to let you know how long til you get your reading,she's really good like that, expect to wait 3 or so days, but its worth the wait.
i know what you mean about keeping yourself going. i've resorted to getting cheapies to keep myself occupied, lol
i gotta another 15/16 days til testing
this is my 1st month using ff and cbfm and thats keeping me occupied, i'm sure the novelty will wear off if i still need there servces next month ;)
fx crossed 4 u 2 bbz, :hugs:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Hispirits

FrankieGirl16 said:


> Oh I just realized that Gail and Panrosa's are more similar than I thought. Gail said I would get a positive test result in Aug.Sept and Panrosa said I would conceive in July. If I conceive in July I wouldn't actually get a BFP until Aug/Sept. So maybe it will really happen, LOL. I know I shouldn't get my hopes up!

sounds good to me. :hugs: can u just confirm for me who said girl/boy. x:shrug:


----------



## clairmichael

Hispirits said:


> clairmichael said:
> 
> 
> Hey hispirits :)
> 
> Hows things huni well no bfp april but all readins have said may and even 1 said april cycle may bfp which is this cycle as im on cd1 n o cd11 so whoooop whoooop bring it on ive just read ur reading again from pscyhic star and well yes as predicted n i knew i would i caved n brought 1 myself lol not sure tho where 2 email my deatils 2 so i sent it through contact seller lol hope that would b ok so im looking 4ward 2 that 2 keep me goin 4 11 days hahaha hope ur ok huni and ive got my fx for our bfp MAY xxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> all good here darl'
> my gail reading said april cycle bfp may. i've been getting highs all week on my cbfm so me n dh :sex: keeping the bases covered ;)
> lol psychic star has been my favourite. she will email you within 24 hours to let you know how long til you get your reading,she's really good like that, expect to wait 3 or so days, but its worth the wait.
> i know what you mean about keeping yourself going. i've resorted to getting cheapies to keep myself occupied, lol
> i gotta another 15/16 days til testing
> this is my 1st month using ff and cbfm and thats keeping me occupied, i'm sure the novelty will wear off if i still need there servces next month ;)
> fx crossed 4 u 2 bbz, :hugs:
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

thats good then with all the highs hey :) ull b wearing urselfs out lol with all the :sex::sex: ur reading very detaild thats what i like about gail when she was talkin about my nanna ive started like a journal n put all my reading in there so i can keep lookin at them just 2 keep me in good spirits lol have u had another good 1s then recently i think by lookin on my siggy ive had them all lol ooooh i like ff quite addicted to my chart lol n if i dnt get bfp this month im gonna treat myself 2 a cbfm i think fx 4 our :bfp: this cycle
:hugs: n :kiss:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Hispirits

clairmichael said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clairmichael said:
> 
> 
> Hey hispirits :)
> 
> Hows things huni well no bfp april but all readins have said may and even 1 said april cycle may bfp which is this cycle as im on cd1 n o cd11 so whoooop whoooop bring it on ive just read ur reading again from pscyhic star and well yes as predicted n i knew i would i caved n brought 1 myself lol not sure tho where 2 email my deatils 2 so i sent it through contact seller lol hope that would b ok so im looking 4ward 2 that 2 keep me goin 4 11 days hahaha hope ur ok huni and ive got my fx for our bfp MAY xxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> all good here darl'
> my gail reading said april cycle bfp may. i've been getting highs all week on my cbfm so me n dh :sex: keeping the bases covered ;)
> lol psychic star has been my favourite. she will email you within 24 hours to let you know how long til you get your reading,she's really good like that, expect to wait 3 or so days, but its worth the wait.
> i know what you mean about keeping yourself going. i've resorted to getting cheapies to keep myself occupied, lol
> i gotta another 15/16 days til testing
> this is my 1st month using ff and cbfm and thats keeping me occupied, i'm sure the novelty will wear off if i still need there servces next month ;)
> fx crossed 4 u 2 bbz, :hugs:
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...
> 
> thats good then with all the highs hey :) ull b wearing urselfs out lol with all the :sex::sex: ur reading very detaild thats what i like about gail when she was talkin about my nanna ive started like a journal n put all my reading in there so i can keep lookin at them just 2 keep me in good spirits lol have u had another good 1s then recently i think by lookin on my siggy ive had them all lol ooooh i like ff quite addicted to my chart lol n if i dnt get bfp this month im gonna treat myself 2 a cbfm i think fx 4 our :bfp: this cycle
> :hugs: n :kiss:
> :dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

snap, me too. i got a journal online its really lovely, it goes though ttc,pregnancy and birth.
i've kept all mine and saved them in a word document
you haven't had a sandra, but tbh i wouldn't bother, she has been accurate but you have to chase her for it, i didn't like my reading much. theres cherri, but again the wait is ages, zodiac ordered one weeks ago and still hasn't had it
i got a $3 one off ebay yesterday from luna in NY, not the luna others have had, it wasn't specific with dates, but it was nice for $3


https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI...y=102522&_trksid=p5197.c0.m619#ht_3712wt_1141

i ordered mine yesterday at 4pm and it had arrived when i woke up this morning, i posted the reading a few pages back.

Theres a suzy some people have used too. i have been scaling the net to see if i can find some new targets but no luck. :shrug:

i got my cbfm brand new of ebay for £49, had to buy the sticks still. it a nifty little thing really.especially if your unsure of fertile times, i mean me a dh religiosly :sex: once a day since we been getting highs, its got us quite motivated, we'd probably be doing every other day without; and maybe some days we'd b lazy and skip, coz we r sooo lazy!! and i wouldn't have thought i had all these fertile opportunities leading up to ov. so if i get my :bfp: this month i'll be giving cbfm and psychics the :thumbup:
:hugs::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Zodiac

So I FINALLY got my Cherri reading- I must say I'm a bit disappointed. She just did this reading and did not pick up on the fact that I am already pregnant. I also do not like the "birth month OR conceive month OR month you find out in" I think readings like that are so vague.

Anyway- she picked up on a few things- but she's wrong on the relation. Like she says I'm going to have a girl, she'll work in a bank, not teller but back office (see below) . Well *I* am the Human Resources Manager of a Bank. Maybe she picked up on that?

Also, there are some similarities on how she described my "future daughter" but for my current daughter who is about to turn 14- like being carefree, enjoyable, kid at heart, etc...

So anyway, I'm rather disappointed, especially after all this wait.

They show you guys having a Girl and they relate her to JULY so this is either birth month, conceive month or the month you find out in

When it comes to your daughter they show her as someone who si always polite, well thought out. I am seeing her as carefree and enjoyable to be around. Always has this fresh type attitude about life. Always happy and just someone who is a kid at heart. Shes got a way of being silly and getting everyone laughing.

I think that you are going to find her to be someone who is always going to try and be the one that does her best. Shes always creative about it though so is not always going to exactly as the instructions say. I think that this is actually going to drive you crazy because they show you as a bit more of a perfectionist and prefer things to be perfect.

I am seeing her as spunky and often encouraging you to "find your wild side". At the age of 16, is often the type of person who talks about places that shes going to want to travel and actually encourages you to go on a mother/daughter trip with her when she graduates. You both will love to spend time with each other.

I am seeing her as someone who is always going to want to work. At 16 getting various jobs. Shes actually the type of person who seems to be really good with money. often saving what she gets and putting it away for a "rainy day". Always considered to be really thrifty with her money and not willing to part with it for just anything.

When it comes to career paths, they show her working in a bank. I am not seeing this as a teller, but more of a position within the back.

When ti comes to marriage I Am seeing her closer to 25. They will have two boys of their own.
Let me know if you have any questions
Best Wishes
Cheri


----------



## lolam15

Strawberrie said:


> Hay .. can i be added to the list .. tested this morning and looks like gails got another one on her list .. she said id concieve march 2011 :) ... had to test 3 times to make sure it was right .. but BFP it was !! xxx :)

S happy for you, Congratulations xxxx :happydance:


----------



## lolam15

Hispirits said:


> Doesn't it lift your spirits! i hate to admit, but generally when i hear people are pregnant and having babies i always feel a bit resentful. :cry:
> but i feel completely different about it when its on here,:happydance: i am so pleased that people are getting :bfp: because i know they deserve it just as much; it really makes me think it REALLY could be me next. where as when its people i know in real life i think its never going to be me.:nope:
> 
> My other thread that i stalk; cbfm stats, has a similar thing going with the chart, totting up the bfps that the cbfm has helped achieve, and i can't believe that our thread has got more bfps than that. (they have both been running about the same time)
> 
> science vs paranormal
> 
> and paranormal is winning by a long shot!!!
> 
> our motto should be like the xfiles; "i want to believe" lol xxx
> :hugs::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

:rofl: Go team xfiles!!
I have to be honest, when i joined this thread i took it with a bit of a pinch of salt, and thought it would be lighthearted distraction from all the waiting.
But, it really has made a big difference to my frame of mind. Im not stressing any more, im really optimistic that mine might come true, and im genuinely delighted to see so many of our ladies get their :bfp: Looking at the other threads, i think we have an above average success rate. i hope they keep on coming and we all get one.
Hispirits, that was a nice reading from Luna. $3- what a bargain!!
So, where is everyone cycle wise? I know im not due my :bfp: until June, but im still trying and in the tww atm. I'm off to florida in three weeks, so if im out this cycle, maybe i will conceive on hols and my prediction will be spot on. If not, i will be looking for some new psychic to read for me lol xx


----------



## Sweetcakes

Hey hisp sorry I can't remember your name now I cane in here to write. 
After reading about the Luna you posted the other day I went ahead and ordered me one it came back but I'm not that happy with her she said me and my bf will brake up,no marriage or kids her readings are done by tarot. When I replied she changed it. I had a psychic reading with sone info she said about my relationship that nobody would know?
Gave me tons if info and I feel Comfy with her because the things she said. I then got my friends to give her ago it was £3 for five questions.and has over 2,500 anazging feedback with people saying the can't belueve what she told them so I'm happy lol Sandra is very good to but I
Still waiting!!
Gail aswell but I think her readings are dint Monday to Friday. 

Oh I wrote in another thread about thus Luna you write about and the whole group turned on me :( saying they didn't talk about a Luna in here and I must be her and they wanted to report me! What crazy junk.


Also has anyone had a tarot reading what's your views? I don't get Hiw it's like the luck if the draw which card you get! How can they say thus crazy stuff! X


----------



## Sweetcakes

Adlai excuse the spellings I have just read over I'm on my iPhones Internet and I think it's changing the words it's on auto spell checker lol


----------



## Hispirits

Zodiac said:


> So I FINALLY got my Cherri reading- I must say I'm a bit disappointed. She just did this reading and did not pick up on the fact that I am already pregnant. I also do not like the "birth month OR conceive month OR month you find out in" I think readings like that are so vague.
> 
> Anyway- she picked up on a few things- but she's wrong on the relation. Like she says I'm going to have a girl, she'll work in a bank, not teller but back office (see below) . Well *I* am the Human Resources Manager of a Bank. Maybe she picked up on that?
> 
> Also, there are some similarities on how she described my "future daughter" but for my current daughter who is about to turn 14- like being carefree, enjoyable, kid at heart, etc...
> 
> So anyway, I'm rather disappointed, especially after all this wait.
> 
> They show you guys having a Girl and they relate her to JULY so this is either birth month, conceive month or the month you find out in
> 
> When it comes to your daughter they show her as someone who si always polite, well thought out. I am seeing her as carefree and enjoyable to be around. Always has this fresh type attitude about life. Always happy and just someone who is a kid at heart. Shes got a way of being silly and getting everyone laughing.
> 
> I think that you are going to find her to be someone who is always going to try and be the one that does her best. Shes always creative about it though so is not always going to exactly as the instructions say. I think that this is actually going to drive you crazy because they show you as a bit more of a perfectionist and prefer things to be perfect.
> 
> I am seeing her as spunky and often encouraging you to "find your wild side". At the age of 16, is often the type of person who talks about places that shes going to want to travel and actually encourages you to go on a mother/daughter trip with her when she graduates. You both will love to spend time with each other.
> 
> I am seeing her as someone who is always going to want to work. At 16 getting various jobs. Shes actually the type of person who seems to be really good with money. often saving what she gets and putting it away for a "rainy day". Always considered to be really thrifty with her money and not willing to part with it for just anything.
> 
> When it comes to career paths, they show her working in a bank. I am not seeing this as a teller, but more of a position within the back.
> 
> When ti comes to marriage I Am seeing her closer to 25. They will have two boys of their own.
> Let me know if you have any questions
> Best Wishes
> Cheri

well there are some facts in there, such a shame there a bit muddled and such a shame you had to wait so long! but it nice and in depth :coffee:
i hope you felling well hunny :hugs:
have you been in the 1st trimestar chat yet? xx


----------



## Hispirits

Sweetcakes said:


> Hey hisp sorry I can't remember your name now I cane in here to write.
> After reading about the Luna you posted the other day I went ahead and ordered me one it came back but I'm not that happy with her she said me and my bf will brake up,no marriage or kids her readings are done by tarot. When I replied she changed it. I had a psychic reading with sone info she said about my relationship that nobody would know?
> Gave me tons if info and I feel Comfy with her because the things she said. I then got my friends to give her ago it was £3 for five questions.and has over 2,500 anazging feedback with people saying the can't belueve what she told them so I'm happy lol Sandra is very good to but I
> Still waiting!!
> Gail aswell but I think her readings are dint Monday to Friday.
> 
> Oh I wrote in another thread about thus Luna you write about and the whole group turned on me :( saying they didn't talk about a Luna in here and I must be her and they wanted to report me! What crazy junk.
> 
> 
> Also has anyone had a tarot reading what's your views? I don't get Hiw it's like the luck if the draw which card you get! How can they say thus crazy stuff! X

sorry it wasn't what you expected. but its was only $3 i knew it was a little gamble when i got mine, and at the end of the day although they give us hope they should be taken light heartedly and as a bit of fun.
luna they are referring to is one people have used for a while ,this $3 luna is based in NY and its the 1st time she's been used for this sort of thing. the luna that has been used in ttc is based in manchester and does proper conception readings.
on the other hand; and you may not like this, she only told you what she believes will happen, and the fact that she told you that and didn't try to smooth it over, i think is probably a good thing (not saying its true) what i'm getting at is my sandra reading was almost generic and could have been given to anyone and it came across as if it was trying to be pleasing.
i think you have to commend these people if they say it how they (believe) it is, because at the end of the day they are making money out of it.
:thumbup:


----------



## Hispirits

lolam15 said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> Doesn't it lift your spirits! i hate to admit, but generally when i hear people are pregnant and having babies i always feel a bit resentful. :cry:
> but i feel completely different about it when its on here,:happydance: i am so pleased that people are getting :bfp: because i know they deserve it just as much; it really makes me think it REALLY could be me next. where as when its people i know in real life i think its never going to be me.:nope:
> 
> My other thread that i stalk; cbfm stats, has a similar thing going with the chart, totting up the bfps that the cbfm has helped achieve, and i can't believe that our thread has got more bfps than that. (they have both been running about the same time)
> 
> science vs paranormal
> 
> and paranormal is winning by a long shot!!!
> 
> our motto should be like the xfiles; "i want to believe" lol xxx
> :hugs::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> :rofl: Go team xfiles!!
> I have to be honest, when i joined this thread i took it with a bit of a pinch of salt, and thought it would be lighthearted distraction from all the waiting.
> But, it really has made a big difference to my frame of mind. Im not stressing any more, im really optimistic that mine might come true, and im genuinely delighted to see so many of our ladies get their :bfp: Looking at the other threads, i think we have an above average success rate. i hope they keep on coming and we all get one.
> Hispirits, that was a nice reading from Luna. $3- what a bargain!!
> So, where is everyone cycle wise? I know im not due my :bfp: until June, but im still trying and in the tww atm. I'm off to florida in three weeks, so if im out this cycle, maybe i will conceive on hols and my prediction will be spot on. If not, i will be looking for some new psychic to read for me lol xxClick to expand...

ooo florida you lucky devil. eat lots of food for me :haha: i love the food out there its the only reason i go . make sure you got to harry potter world too it looks awesome! have you been before?
i definitely think you will conceive when your there!
we'll as of today i'm in the tww. (still haven't peaked on cbfm) wish it would hurry, i'm getting the feeling poor dh thinks i'm stalking him for :sex: last night was the 1st time this week i could see he totally weren't up for it, (usualy no stopping him :rofl:) (tbh, i could've given it a miss too)
i peaked on my ff this morning so i'm kinda thinking maybe ov now but as its my 1st month with cbfm its just getting to know me.

i think we're running out of psychics hun, i've been searching but i think we may end up reusing the old ones if these predictions don't come true .
xx
:hugs::kiss:
:dust:


----------



## clairmichael

Mornin ladies ;) yaaaay 4 ur peak hispirits im cd2 now only roughly 9-11 days left lol i know how u feel about running out of pschics ive been searching this afternoon and cant find any :( im still waiting for confermation that star got my message lol hope i did it right arrrrgh lol xxx


----------



## Tallmom2b

I WANT TO BELIEVE! 

Frankie girl, we are both slated for July:thumbup:

Whew, you ladies have been busy! I need to keep up:sleep:

Sweetcakes, I know what you mean about auto correct, it really keeps you on your toes:haha: check out www.damnyouautocorrect.com, it made me laugh so hard I cried! :rofl:

So is Luna psychic sneaking into forums and spying or something?

Hispirits-sending a ton of :dust: your way:)


----------



## Hispirits

Tallmom2b said:


> I WANT TO BELIEVE!
> 
> Frankie girl, we are both slated for July:thumbup:
> 
> Whew, you ladies have been busy! I need to keep up:sleep:
> 
> Sweetcakes, I know what you mean about auto correct, it really keeps you on your toes:haha: check out www.damnyouautocorrect.com, it made me laugh so hard I cried! :rofl:
> 
> So is Luna psychic sneaking into forums and spying or something?
> 
> Hispirits-sending a ton of :dust: your way:)

hey girl
how you been?
i'm not sure of the luna thing but it maybe the reason y the original luna hasn't listed anything for a while :shrug:
i do know that Gail used to come on here, i read a thread with her in it a couples of days ago but decided not to tell you all because it might have dampened your spirits.
it wasn't any spying or nothing, some people were saying bad stuff about her and her readings and she came on to correct it, but it was about a year ago. and hey at the end of the day she still is most accurate :thumbup:

i am so tired today i feel like the lifes been sucked out of me, :sleep:
i think it may be casue ov.

hope ur having a good wkend hun.
xx


----------



## Hispirits

clairmichael said:


> Mornin ladies ;) yaaaay 4 ur peak hispirits im cd2 now only roughly 9-11 days left lol i know how u feel about running out of pschics ive been searching this afternoon and cant find any :( im still waiting for confermation that star got my message lol hope i did it right arrrrgh lol xxx

i think i must have typed something worng hun, i haven't peaked yet :shrug:
this is psychicstars email [email protected]
:hugs:


xxx


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hispirits said:


> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> I WANT TO BELIEVE!
> 
> Frankie girl, we are both slated for July:thumbup:
> 
> Whew, you ladies have been busy! I need to keep up:sleep:
> 
> Sweetcakes, I know what you mean about auto correct, it really keeps you on your toes:haha: check out www.damnyouautocorrect.com, it made me laugh so hard I cried! :rofl:
> 
> So is Luna psychic sneaking into forums and spying or something?
> 
> Hispirits-sending a ton of :dust: your way:)
> 
> hey girl
> how you been?
> i'm not sure of the luna thing but it maybe the reason y the original luna hasn't listed anything for a while :shrug:
> i do know that Gail used to come on here, i read a thread with her in it a couples of days ago but decided not to tell you all because it might have dampened your spirits.
> it wasn't any spying or nothing, some people were saying bad stuff about her and her readings and she came on to correct it, but it was about a year ago. and hey at the end of the day she still is most accurate :thumbup:
> 
> i am so tired today i feel like the lifes been sucked out of me, :sleep:
> i think it may be casue ov.
> 
> hope ur having a good wkend hun.
> xxClick to expand...

Doing good:flower: loving this rainy day! My DP is going to do laundry for me tomorrow so I don't have to go out in the rain:). It made my day! I hate going to the laundry mat.:growlmad:

As far as psychics coming on here, I guess I'd want to know if i was her, what people were saying about me and also if my predictions were right or not. :shrug:

Does the CBFM tell you when you've O'd? If I don't get my :bfp: this summer I'm totally getting one of those! :thumbup:
Rest up! You still got some :sex:'n to do:haha:
:spermy::dust::spermy:


----------



## Hispirits

basically how it works is
you switch it on on day 1 ; the day af arrives.
you have a 6 hour window to switch it on each day, so if on day 1 you switch it on at 9am for the rest of that cycle you would have to turn it on between 6am - 12pm; 3 hours before and 3 hours after day one start time.
so you just switch it on once a day at your chosen time slot and it counts through the days until day 6, on day 6 a test strip will flash which i when you then poas and pop it into the monitor & it reads you sample and in 10 mins will either come back as low, high or peak. so it pin points all your fertile days and if :sex: on your high and peak days it can increase your chances each month by 89% and in most cases :bfp: by the second month of using it.
the first cycle it gets to know you and your hormone levels, which is why i think i haven't peaked yet, i've read alot of woman don't peak in the first month, but some have still conceived despite this.
its very clever, i've still been doing my ff and testing of opks too, but the opk i been using are the cheap strips you get on ebay and i don't think they are working :growlmad:
i think i've ov now but can't be too sure, but i'm so tired today which i think may mean i have. if i get my bfp this cycle or next the i would definitely recommend it, especially if your unsure of ur fertile days or your cycles irregular.
:hugs:
:dust::dust::bfp::dust::dust:


----------



## DVSVXN

all mine might be wrong now :(


----------



## Hispirits

DVSVXN said:


> all mine might be wrong now :(

Why? What's wrong? are you ok?:hugs: xxx


----------



## DVSVXN

Hispirits said:


> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> all mine might be wrong now :(
> 
> Why? What's wrong? are you ok?:hugs: xxxClick to expand...

we may be spliting up :( :nope:


----------



## Hispirits

DVSVXN said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> all mine might be wrong now :(
> 
> Why? What's wrong? are you ok?:hugs: xxxClick to expand...
> 
> we may be spliting up :( :nope:Click to expand...

Oh no! are you ok?:hugs: xxxx:kiss:


----------



## DVSVXN

Hispirits said:


> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> all mine might be wrong now :(
> 
> Why? What's wrong? are you ok?:hugs: xxxClick to expand...
> 
> we may be spliting up :( :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no! are you ok?:hugs: xxxx:kiss:Click to expand...

I'm trying to get my head around it all.Doesnt help my only real friend i can talk to is my best guy mate which is making things worse :cry::hugs:


----------



## Hispirits

You poor thing :hugs:
Is it out of the blue? is there anyway you both can work it out? 
xxxx


----------



## lolam15

DVSVXN said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> all mine might be wrong now :(
> 
> Why? What's wrong? are you ok?:hugs: xxxClick to expand...
> 
> we may be spliting up :( :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no! are you ok?:hugs: xxxx:kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm trying to get my head around it all.Doesnt help my only real friend i can talk to is my best guy mate which is making things worse :cry::hugs:Click to expand...

Thats awful, hope you can work things out xx


----------



## DVSVXN

Yer he just said to me on saturday evening " I don't love you any more i think thats it for us"
Then he went off to the pub


----------



## lolam15

OMG!! Thats a terrible thing to do!! Has he spoken to you about it today?


----------



## Hispirits

:cry: oh darling, you must be gutted. :hugs: xx


----------



## DVSVXN

Hes just talking to me like ima mate, no hugs, kisses anything :(


----------



## Hispirits

He sounds like he's being very insensitive and selfish. :growlmad: you deserve better than that. I feel so sad for you, you poor thing. 
:hugs: 
His loss darling. :hugs: xxxx


----------



## lolam15

Oooh sweetie, thats such a shame. Is it possible he has stuff on his mind at the minute? Have you tried talking to him about what he said?


----------



## DVSVXN

yup he just said theres nothing to say hes said it.Rang his mum and she said its out of the blue, hes away until wednesday now so will see if the time away gives him what he needs.
Hope it isnt over for us tho


----------



## Hispirits

Could it be the stress of ttc. 
When my and dh tried 1st time round, which lead to iui we nearly split up, it was to much for him at the time. Men can be funny with these sort of things. Xxx
:hugs:


----------



## Tallmom2b

DVSVXN said:


> Hes just talking to me like ima mate, no hugs, kisses anything :(

I'm so sorry :cry: thats really hard to deal with. I hope everything works out for the best. :hugs:


----------



## DVSVXN

it could be but he hasnt said anything about it?he leaves it down to me to work out where i am in my cycle etc.


----------



## lolam15

DVSVXN said:


> yup he just said theres nothing to say hes said it.Rang his mum and she said its out of the blue, hes away until wednesday now so will see if the time away gives him what he needs.
> Hope it isnt over for us tho

Maybe some time out will make him think again, but i wouldn't give him too much time. No matter what is going on with him you deserve better than that, If he isn't happy he should talk to you about it, not drop stuff on you like that then walk out the door. Sorry to sound harsh but sometimes we put up with crap when we shouldnt. I really hope he gives himself a kick up the a*** and you both sort it out xx


----------



## Hispirits

Yeah, my dh does too. Maybe he isn't ready for a baby? It's unfair to leave you in the lurch like this with no explanation. Maybe he will clear his head and come back Wednesday with an explanation.:hugs: 
Xxxxx


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hispirits said:


> Could it be the stress of ttc.
> When my and dh tried 1st time round, which lead to iui we nearly split up, it was to much for him at the time. Men can be funny with these sort of things. Xxx
> :hugs:

I agree, my DP gets weird when I start to get "pushy" telling him we need to have sex. He doesn't like to be told what to do in general. They seem so bad at sorting through their emotions and expressing themselves, it's like sometimes they'd much rather give up than put in any effort to work things out. 
I hope he comes to his senses.


----------



## Hispirits

Yeah I toally agree with tallmom & lolam x
Try to keep your chin up sweetie. You deserve to be treated so much better than this. I'll be thinking of you. If you need to tlk don't hesitate, I'll be here
:hugs:
Xx


----------



## DVSVXN

thanks ladies so glad i have you guys to rant to lol.
Heres hoping it all comes right


----------



## Hispirits

:hugs::friends::hugs::friends:
Xxxx


----------



## DVSVXN

:hugs:
ohhh its so cold here today, im off sick again managed to lose my voice lol hopefully tho I can get on top of my assingments ek


----------



## lolam15

You know where to find us if you need to rant some more. Keep your chin up chick.
Hugs to you xx


----------



## DVSVXN

thanks hun aw you guys are amazing :D


----------



## Sweetcakes

tallmom2b said:


> i want to believe!
> 
> Frankie girl, we are both slated for july:thumbup:
> 
> Whew, you ladies have been busy! I need to keep up:sleep:
> 
> Sweetcakes, i know what you mean about auto correct, it really keeps you on your toes:haha: Check out www.damnyouautocorrect.com, it made me laugh so hard i cried! :rofl:
> 
> So is luna psychic sneaking into forums and spying or something?
> 
> Hispirits-sending a ton of :dust: Your way:)

omg so funny lol i lovd that auto correct, well mine havent been that bad but it made me laugh lol thankyou my lovely xx


----------



## Sweetcakes

i know i want to believe in them too, but i think you are all right not to look into it too much. i did have a good reading tho which i am happy with i hope she is right.
she has good feedback have any of you had her? https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320570995000&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

Sandra im still waiting on her. i dont know of any more good psychics yet but im serching on ebay :) x


----------



## Tallmom2b

DVSVXN said:


> :hugs:
> ohhh its so cold here today, im off sick again managed to lose my voice lol hopefully tho I can get on top of my assingments ek

Hope you feel better! Both ways!



Sweetcakes said:


> tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> i want to believe!
> 
> Frankie girl, we are both slated for july:thumbup:
> 
> Whew, you ladies have been busy! I need to keep up:sleep:
> 
> Sweetcakes, i know what you mean about auto correct, it really keeps you on your toes:haha: Check out www.damnyouautocorrect.com, it made me laugh so hard i cried! :rofl:
> 
> So is luna psychic sneaking into forums and spying or something?
> 
> Hispirits-sending a ton of :dust: Your way:)
> 
> omg so funny lol i lovd that auto correct, well mine havent been that bad but it made me laugh lol thankyou my lovely xxClick to expand...

That site is the best! The more I read the harder I laugh! Glad you enjoyed it:)


----------



## Bump4MePleez

I got my readings back from both Star and Ruby (or I think she's known as babylove here). Star says conception or 1st scan in June. Ruby says conception or find out in May or birth in May 2012. 
So basically all my readings are adding up to May being my month! AF should be here on the 22nd and I've never been more anxious for her to hurry up, so I can start this cycle!


----------



## Hispirits

Sweetcakes said:


> i know i want to believe in them too, but i think you are all right not to look into it too much. i did have a good reading tho which i am happy with i hope she is right.
> she has good feedback have any of you had her? https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320570995000&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> Sandra im still waiting on her. i dont know of any more good psychics yet but im serching on ebay :) x

i brought one, did you say they were quick response?
i got to think of 5 questions now :dohh:


----------



## Hispirits

Bump4MePleez said:


> I got my readings back from both Star and Ruby (or I think she's known as babylove here). Star says conception or 1st scan in June. Ruby says conception or find out in May or birth in May 2012.
> So basically all my readings are adding up to May being my month! AF should be here on the 22nd and I've never been more anxious for her to hurry up, so I can start this cycle!

i was like that last cycle
i was so adamant that may was going to be my my month i get my bfp i started planning :haha: ( it made the time got quick)
i got dh to book the week off around ov
i got concieve plus
got a cbfm and test sticks
stocked up on opks
stocked up on prenatal vitamins, baby asprin, omega 3
finally started a ff and got my themometre
had some readings :blush:
so as soon as i got a high on my cbfm i made a den in the lounge, made a bed on the floor and me and dh pretty much lived there all last week :happydance:
it was actually really lovely, because we just relaxed and chilled out all week,(and obviously :sex:) he's gone back to work today :cry: and i'm still getting highs :growlmad:
i brought the cheap opks, and they haven't come up with a strong positive line yet, but i'm sure ov has been and gone.
i'll update the chart for you later darl' 
xx
:hugs::hugs::dust::dust:


----------



## lolam15

Sweetcakes said:


> tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> i want to believe!
> 
> Frankie girl, we are both slated for july:thumbup:
> 
> Whew, you ladies have been busy! I need to keep up:sleep:
> 
> Sweetcakes, i know what you mean about auto correct, it really keeps you on your toes:haha: Check out www.damnyouautocorrect.com, it made me laugh so hard i cried! :rofl:
> 
> So is luna psychic sneaking into forums and spying or something?
> 
> Hispirits-sending a ton of :dust: Your way:)
> 
> omg so funny lol i lovd that auto correct, well mine havent been that bad but it made me laugh lol thankyou my lovely xxClick to expand...

haha loved the website. Lmao :rofl:
How is everyone today? Got a day off work today and not really sure what to do with it. Probably do some shopping for my holiday. Been about six years seven years since ive been to florida, cant wait to try all the new rides. Harry potter especially.

Hispirits- i fancy giving the cbfm a try. Think if i dont get my :bfp: in june i might invest in one. Weird about your missing ov this month, i didnt get mine on my opks either. Got two lines but a neg on:dust::dust::dust::dust: my usual ov day, the next day i got an almost + then the next i got a def -. Think i ovd in between tests cos i usually ov within hours of my +. Anyway :sex: the whole weekend so hopefully i got it.

Hope we all get it this month, we all deserve it x


----------



## Hispirits

i've been looking into it online because its really bugging me!
i've read people have got bfp with out positive opks, sometimes your surge maybe at night and easily missed.
i'm still getting highs on cbfm and my ff peaked yesterday and stayed up today so i'm assume i have ov? what do you think? are you any good with ff? if you are can you peak at me chart lemme no when u think i ov.:shrug: i am confussed.com

i got a little job to do this afternoon, i arranged a mini kids event for the royal wedding and they've called me in to foresee it, but a can't be arsed, i'm still sitting in my jammies :haha:

i'm so jealous your going to florida,i'm fantasising about the buffet breakfast :cloud9: mmmm mmm :haha:
did you watch the news today, 2 tourists got shot there; so be careful,:friends: they had ventured into a none touristy area.:hugs:

i hope dvxvxn is ok today xx


----------



## lolam15

I was charting everything this past few months and it was all like clockwork, always ovd on cd12 (always ovd about 8 hours or so after my +opk). Was hard taking my temp every day at yhe same time cos i work shifts. Decided to relax a bit about it all this month so havent been charting. Just used the opk and missed it!! That will teach me to think ive got mother nature all figured out lol. Think i ovd during the night, so fxxxd. You seem to be getting loads of high days. If you are bding them all you must be exhausted, though i bet your dh is loving it. Fxxd you got the right time too. Didnt gail say this is your month coming up?? I believe!!! I bet you get it!!
Sounds like a great wee day you have planned, bet you enjoy it when you get there. Im going a bit of shopping then visiting my mum, not very exciting lol.
Hope you have a great day and the weather stays good. Hugs and good wishes to you xx


----------



## Hispirits

thanks hun 
:kiss: :hugs:


----------



## lotsakellz

Hi Ladies, please could I join? I've only had one reading so far and am waiting on a Jenny Renny and Psychic Star. Where do you go to get a reading by Gail? She seems really accurate!!


----------



## Sweetcakes

Hispirits said:


> Sweetcakes said:
> 
> 
> i know i want to believe in them too, but i think you are all right not to look into it too much. i did have a good reading tho which i am happy with i hope she is right.
> she has good feedback have any of you had her? https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320570995000&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> Sandra im still waiting on her. i dont know of any more good psychics yet but im serching on ebay :) x
> 
> i brought one, did you say they were quick response?
> i got to think of 5 questions now :dohh:Click to expand...

I loved her reading and It was a bargain for £3 I got my Friend to get one who already has a little girl she told her your have Another girl October 2012!! 
She had my bf and relationship down to a T, things I hadn't really told many only close family which shocked me but I hope she isn't a fake one !! And is right. 
Yes she got back go me within 4 hours but I did buy it around 2pm uk time. so she is in America I worked it out as she prob dose it in there morning. Lol suspense!! 

Xx


----------



## Hispirits

Sure thing. Gail is psychic123readingsuk.net. I think xxx


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hispirits said:


> i've been looking into it online because its really bugging me!
> i've read people have got bfp with out positive opks, sometimes your surge maybe at night and easily missed.
> i'm still getting highs on cbfm and my ff peaked yesterday and stayed up today so i'm assume i have ov? what do you think? are you any good with ff? if you are can you peak at me chart lemme no when u think i ov.:shrug: i am confussed.com
> 
> i got a little job to do this afternoon, i arranged a mini kids event for the royal wedding and they've called me in to foresee it, but a can't be arsed, i'm still sitting in my jammies :haha:
> 
> i'm so jealous your going to florida,i'm fantasising about the buffet breakfast :cloud9: mmmm mmm :haha:
> did you watch the news today, 2 tourists got shot there; so be careful,:friends: they had ventured into a none touristy area.:hugs:
> 
> i hope dvxvxn is ok today xx

Good day everyone! 
Hispirits, your chart looks good! I think you have O'd cuz your temps went up :thumbup: it's looking very good so far:) now for the long 2WW. I'm sending lots of :dust: your way. Maybe you can do some visualizations of your egg being fertilized and it being all glowy and warm and healthy. Power of the mind! Hope you don't think im:wacko: :haha:

I'm trying not to jinx it but I had a temp dip today which means I'm gearing up for O! I'm psyched because I always have long cycles and if I DO actually O, that means it will be a regular length cycle for me:) I will be so psyched if I O!:happydance: Who knows maybe May will be my :bfp: month too. :thumbup:
I have the cheap OPKs and the clearblue digital OPKs too. Yesterday the cheap ones looked almost positive but the clear blue digital said negative. I'll be curious to see what the OPKs say today. But I can't rest until I get home. Yesterday was the full moon! I always O around the full moon, weird huh?

Hispirits, I'll b chart stalking u;)

Have a great day everyone! 
I hope Dvxvxn is doing okay too


----------



## Tallmom2b

Oops I ment test not rest :p


----------



## lotsakellz

Thank you Hispirits, have just sent off for Gail prediction. Must make sure I get to the bank statement before DH! He'll think I've gone nuts and then go nuts at how many predictions I've bought!:shhh:


----------



## paula181

Ahh just found my psychic star prediction and she predicted October :wacko: its well out from all the other readings i have had :/ xx


----------



## Zodiac

Hispirits said:


> well there are some facts in there, such a shame there a bit muddled and such a shame you had to wait so long! but it nice and in depth :coffee:
> i hope you felling well hunny :hugs:
> have you been in the 1st trimestar chat yet? xx


I just feel like that reading was so all over the place. She's the very 1st readin I had ordered, glad it was the last one I got b/c I would have been pretty turned off by this point.


----------



## clairmichael

Hispirits said:


> clairmichael said:
> 
> 
> Mornin ladies ;) yaaaay 4 ur peak hispirits im cd2 now only roughly 9-11 days left lol i know how u feel about running out of pschics ive been searching this afternoon and cant find any :( im still waiting for confermation that star got my message lol hope i did it right arrrrgh lol xxx
> 
> i think i must have typed something worng hun, i haven't peaked yet :shrug:
> this is psychicstars email [email protected]
> :hugs:
> 
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

:hugs: 4 u bbe sorry u feel like that bless ya i was in agony with my o last month i had 2 take painkillers n go 2 bed early :wacko:
I had a email for psychic star this morn sayin that she received my message and that she is sorry 4 the delay but she has been ill bless her i should hope 2 get my readin fri so fx she'll have some news 4 me :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: lol


----------



## Hispirits

clairmichael said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clairmichael said:
> 
> 
> Mornin ladies ;) yaaaay 4 ur peak hispirits im cd2 now only roughly 9-11 days left lol i know how u feel about running out of pschics ive been searching this afternoon and cant find any :( im still waiting for confermation that star got my message lol hope i did it right arrrrgh lol xxx
> 
> i think i must have typed something worng hun, i haven't peaked yet :shrug:
> this is psychicstars email [email protected]
> :hugs:
> 
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> :hugs: 4 u bbe sorry u feel like that bless ya i was in agony with my o last month i had 2 take painkillers n go 2 bed early :wacko:
> I had a email for psychic star this morn sayin that she received my message and that she is sorry 4 the delay but she has been ill bless her i should hope 2 get my readin fri so fx she'll have some news 4 me :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: lolClick to expand...


she was unwell just before she did mine, she has been suffering with migraines.
she is lovely though, expect to wait a week, but it will be worth it xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Hispirits

Zodiac said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> well there are some facts in there, such a shame there a bit muddled and such a shame you had to wait so long! but it nice and in depth :coffee:
> i hope you felling well hunny :hugs:
> have you been in the 1st trimestar chat yet? xx
> 
> 
> I just feel like that reading was so all over the place. She's the very 1st readin I had ordered, glad it was the last one I got b/c I would have been pretty turned off by this point.Click to expand...

yeah i would have been on a right downer too :hugs:


----------



## clairmichael

Hispirits said:


> Bump4MePleez said:
> 
> 
> I got my readings back from both Star and Ruby (or I think she's known as babylove here). Star says conception or 1st scan in June. Ruby says conception or find out in May or birth in May 2012.
> So basically all my readings are adding up to May being my month! AF should be here on the 22nd and I've never been more anxious for her to hurry up, so I can start this cycle!
> 
> i was like that last cycle
> i was so adamant that may was going to be my my month i get my bfp i started planning :haha: ( it made the time got quick)
> i got dh to book the week off around ov
> i got concieve plus
> got a cbfm and test sticks
> stocked up on opks
> stocked up on prenatal vitamins, baby asprin, omega 3
> finally started a ff and got my themometre
> had some readings :blush:
> so as soon as i got a high on my cbfm i made a den in the lounge, made a bed on the floor and me and dh pretty much lived there all last week :happydance:
> it was actually really lovely, because we just relaxed and chilled out all week,(and obviously :sex:) he's gone back to work today :cry: and i'm still getting highs :growlmad:
> i brought the cheap opks, and they haven't come up with a strong positive line yet, but i'm sure ov has been and gone.
> i'll update the chart for you later darl'
> xx
> :hugs::hugs::dust::dust:Click to expand...

:thumbup: thats wot ive got packed in my side draw 4 my ov this cycle makin sure we catchthat eggy as predicted hehehe if i dnt catch this month tho ill b gettin a cbfm 2 xx


----------



## Sweetcakes

lotsakellz said:


> Hi Ladies, please could I join? I've only had one reading so far and am waiting on a Jenny Renny and Psychic Star. Where do you go to get a reading by Gail? She seems really accurate!!




lotsakellz said:


> Hi Ladies, please could I join? I've only had one reading so far and am waiting on a Jenny Renny and Psychic Star. Where do you go to get a reading by Gail? She seems really accurate!!


Aww let us know what they all say its just exciting i think im getting a little obsessed with them lol if you have any good ones please tell me and give me there links os i can buy one too lol i know most the other ladies will want them to lol

I found this lady good: https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...=STRK:MEWNX:IT


I finally got my sandra back tonight i think she is good but she didnt give me any dates! I want a gail one but she hasnt got back to me.. I heard about this other lady who gives names im thinkng to give her a blast lol xx


----------



## Hispirits

If there's anyone who needs adding or updating on the chart can you private message me with the name of the reader, dates predicted and sex predicted. 
I have to keep searching back throu the thread and missing some. Thanx
:dust:


----------



## Zodiac

You know, I'm dying to see my grandmother. Both of them. My mother's mom told me I was going to have a girl last time, when I was aroun 4 or 5 months before I had even confirmed it with an ultra sound. So I can't wait to hear what she has to say this time.

My other grandmother is very into tarot reading and Santaria. My 1st pregnancy was a secret for quite sometime and when I had gone to her house, during the time no one knew, she kept looking at me very strangly. When I finally "came out". She said she already knew!!


----------



## lolam15

Has anyone heard from dvsvxn today?? Hope she is ok xx


----------



## Hispirits

Oooo that will be interesting zodiac

No lolam, haven't heard from her today; poor love, hope she's ok.
God I am so bloated tonight, I look pregnant with twins!!! Feel like a right lump! Lol
I really hope my bbt stays high tomoz if it does I think me a dh def caught the egg this month! Fingers crossed! Let's hope it's a sticky one ;-)

I'm off to sleepies na-nite xxx
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Bump4MePleez

Oh gosh I truly believe I'm getting addicted to these readings! I've just boughten a Gail reading too. Okay after that I'll stop!


----------



## bluebumble

Hispirits help

if i start to chart how do i go about it? I am normally up 2 or 3 times a night though so will this affect any results?

can you also tell me what baby aspirin is and where i can get it?

thank youuuuuuuuuuu

xx


----------



## Hispirits

Hello ladies, how are you all today?

i got my ch on ff today and appears i ovulated on the cd14, how textbook am i! so now i am officially in th TWW
ff says test on 5th May, but my af is due May the 1st, but i know if af doesn't show my 3pm 1st May (thats how regular i am lol) that its time to :test:

:dust: for all of you xxxxx


----------



## Hispirits

bluebumble said:


> Hispirits help
> 
> if i start to chart how do i go about it? I am normally up 2 or 3 times a night though so will this affect any results?
> 
> can you also tell me what baby aspirin is and where i can get it?
> 
> thank youuuuuuuuuuu
> 
> xx

start charting on day 1 the day af starts. you need a bbt oral thermometer.
you are supposed to take you temp every morning before you rise, this is an important factor, not wee or cup of tea first, you take you temp.:thumbup:
when you say your up in the night is is just to pee or for long times? because it may affect it if its for long periods of time.

go to fertilityfriend.com and set up an account and each day you take your temps load them onto your online chart along with other symptoms...
have you seen a fertility friend chart?
there a link to mine in my sig that may explain what i'm talking about...
let me no..


----------



## bluebumble

Hi hispirits

Thanks thats really helpful - I am normally just up for a wee and straight back to bed. i am cd6 at the moment is it to late to start?

x


----------



## Hispirits

it maybe to late to get a very accurate out come, but it may not, give it ago it can be a practise month ;) at cd6 your temps shouldn't have dipped and peaked for ov yet so it could very well still work, its only my forst month to so everything i've said is an assumption, get it all confirmed by a pro :)
you'll be a pro for the following full month. xx


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hispirits said:


> Hello ladies, how are you all today?
> 
> i got my ch on ff today and appears i ovulated on the cd14, how textbook am i! so now i am officially in th TWW
> ff says test on 5th May, but my af is due May the 1st, but i know if af doesn't show my 3pm 1st May (thats how regular i am lol) that its time to :test:
> 
> :dust: for all of you xxxxx

Awesome!! Fingers xx for you! 
I'm about two days behind you:). Same dealeo, missed my peak I think. Hoping for 2 more high temps to confirm O.

Have a great day everyone!! :dust:


----------



## Hispirits

Tallmom2b said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies, how are you all today?
> 
> i got my ch on ff today and appears i ovulated on the cd14, how textbook am i! so now i am officially in th TWW
> ff says test on 5th May, but my af is due May the 1st, but i know if af doesn't show my 3pm 1st May (thats how regular i am lol) that its time to :test:
> 
> :dust: for all of you xxxxx
> 
> Awesome!! Fingers xx for you!
> I'm about two days behind you:). Same dealeo, missed my peak I think. Hoping for 2 more high temps to confirm O.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!! :dust:Click to expand...

ooo its exciting lots of :dust: to you xxxxx


----------



## Hispirits

Sweetcakes said:


> i know i want to believe in them too, but i think you are all right not to look into it too much. i did have a good reading tho which i am happy with i hope she is right.
> she has good feedback have any of you had her? https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320570995000&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> Sandra im still waiting on her. i dont know of any more good psychics yet but im serching on ebay :) x


I got my back. I wasn't impressed. Didn't pick up on anything personal. The problem with these reading were you ask question, in the question you are giving them information to work with, so after asking 5 questions she new enough about me to fill in the gaps. So unfortunately I'm not rating this one.
Xx


----------



## trixie79

hey hispirits i found your thread. i think gail said july 2011 conception/july testing..:pink:
suzy said july conception, august testing...:blue:
either or id be happy!


----------



## Hispirits

ok darlin' i'll add u to the chart, keep us posted ;)


----------



## Claire1

Hi Hispirit, Thanks for the link on cbfm thread. As you know I got my reading from Gail today, feel free to add me. Predicted bfp june/july time. FX'D xxx Oh and did your temp stay up??


----------



## Claire1

Claire1 said:


> Hi Hispirit, Thanks for the link on cbfm thread. As you know I got my reading from Gail today, feel free to add me. Predicted bfp june/july time. FX'D xxx Oh and did your temp stay up??

Oh and predicted a girl :)


----------



## Hispirits

Claire1 said:


> Hi Hispirit, Thanks for the link on cbfm thread. As you know I got my reading from Gail today, feel free to add me. Predicted bfp june/july time. FX'D xxx Oh and did your temp stay up??

it did! got my cross hairs today :happydance:
i'm just updating the chart for you.
xxx


----------



## Claire1

Yay!!!! Your predictions are on the way to being right eeekk :)


----------



## Hispirits

i'm trying not to think about it or i think i'll freak! lol.:loopy:
i'm just concentrating on my chart, :coffee: i been staring at it for ages today lol :haha:
xx


----------



## trixie79

your chart looks great, and seriously if you havent caught the egg there will be something wrong!!!! we only dtd once the day befor ovulation and hosp!

do you think that you wer more consious of your prediction this month that you tried harder?? im even thinking that oh birthday will be around my ovulation in july so i mite book a break away!!!!!


----------



## Hispirits

oh definitely, as soon as i got my first one this year, (elain clair, jenny renny and melanie i had a year ago) which was gail about 8 weeks ago i think, i made plans! 
i worked out roughly when i would ov in april, and told dh to book the week off, and started looking into how i could improve my chances to make the prediction happen, thats why i got the cbfm. me and dh went on a :sex: marathon last week to make sure we did everything in our power, its up to nature now :) but i think the cbfm and predictions defiantly spurred us on to :sex: more most other months we would probably go every 1-2 days.
xxx


----------



## lolam15

Looking good hispirits and tallmom, the 2ww is so hard. 
Normally when I'm in the luteal phase Im really sluggish, sickly and bloated, but this month Ive got none of that. In fact, apart from the worst bout of hayfever ever I'm right as rain!! So I'm sure this isn't my month.
Hope you ladies get your bfp this month, I really do. Cmon, prove the doubters wrong lol.
Got everything xxxxxxxxxxxxxx for you x


----------



## Hispirits

Not necessarily lolam. With both my last pregnancies I didn't notice til af didn't show.:winkwink:
Last month when I did get my af I had signs and symptoms from 3dpo.
I feel tired and bloated today, and over the last 4 day lots of ovulation type pains and cramps:wacko:
Xxx


----------



## lolam15

It's really sounding good for you. I must admit when I got pg with dd I had no idea at all cos I had stopped trying and cycle wasn't as regular then. So maybe I'm still in!!
Think I'm going back to ff and temping next month, was too confusing giving it up and hoping for the best! Not too long to wait now til we know if we caught the eggies. 
Hope so xx


----------



## AriesMom07

Still waiting on my Cherie22 reading...but I ordered one from jennyrenny earlier. Not sure how long that will take but I am antsy...thinking about ordering a babylove one after I get paid again lol.


----------



## Sweetcakes

Hispirits said:


> Sweetcakes said:
> 
> 
> i know i want to believe in them too, but i think you are all right not to look into it too much. i did have a good reading tho which i am happy with i hope she is right.
> she has good feedback have any of you had her? https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320570995000&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> Sandra im still waiting on her. i dont know of any more good psychics yet but im serching on ebay :) x
> 
> 
> I got my back. I wasn't impressed. Didn't pick up on anything personal. The problem with these reading were you ask question, in the question you are giving them information to work with, so after asking 5 questions she new enough about me to fill in the gaps. So unfortunately I'm not rating this one.
> XxClick to expand...

Ohh no lol I loved my one! Ahgg we shall see. 
Thata true you know! Maybe I should have done one question and did the rest later. U have to say that's a pretty good idea. ;)
I don't know why Gail hasn't got back to me! But i feel age is going to be right for you!! Really hope so you seem so lovely! X

I do want to ask everyone. Do any of you get period pains before you come on?? Like mid around a week or two before you common? I keep getting it. They fid ultra sound three years ago and I had a full blood count about two months ago and showed I had a chest infection ( went to a&e I was I'll with chest infection felt didblood test because had pains)
But all other markers were normal. If something was wrong I guess they wouldn't be?

My doctor before just said it's normal women can get pre period pains which I have just want to know how many of you get it ? 

Also we can tell if we get them pains when we start to ovilate and some can tell from the side of the pain as to which side they are ovulating from?? Crazy I didn't believe it tho? 

Xx


----------



## Sweetcakes

Hispirits said:


> Sweetcakes said:
> 
> 
> i know i want to believe in them too, but i think you are all right not to look into it too much. i did have a good reading tho which i am happy with i hope she is right.
> she has good feedback have any of you had her? https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320570995000&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> Sandra im still waiting on her. i dont know of any more good psychics yet but im serching on ebay :) x
> 
> 
> I got my back. I wasn't impressed. Didn't pick up on anything personal. The problem with these reading were you ask question, in the question you are giving them information to work with, so after asking 5 questions she new enough about me to fill in the gaps. So unfortunately I'm not rating this one.
> XxClick to expand...

Ohh no lol I loved my one! Ahgg we shall see. 
Thata true you know! Maybe I should have done one question and did the rest later. U have to say that's a pretty good idea. ;)
I don't know why Gail hasn't got back to me! But i feel age is going to be right for you!! Really hope so you seem so lovely! X

I do want to ask everyone. Do any of you get period pains before you come on?? Like mid around a week or two before you common? I keep getting it. They fid ultra sound three years ago and I had a full blood count about two months ago and showed I had a chest infection ( went to a&e I was I'll with chest infection felt didblood test because had pains)
But all other markers were normal. If something was wrong I guess they wouldn't be?

My doctor before just said it's normal women can get pre period pains which I have just want to know how many of you get it ? 

Also we can tell if we get them pains when we start to ovilate and some can tell from the side of the pain as to which side they are ovulating from?? Crazy I didn't believe it tho? 

Xx


----------



## Damita

:wave: I just got a Gail reading the other day, she says I'll get a bfp in June/July and it will be a boy :thumbup:


----------



## Hispirits

hi girlies, i'm dead busy today, and my eyes are so sore from staring at the damn laptop all day every day. so i'm checking out of the bnb facility for the day and will be back tomorrow :rofl: (probably tonight because i can't help myself, hehe) i message you all back and do any updates then.
xxxx
:dust:


----------



## lolam15

Damita said:


> :wave: I just got a Gail reading the other day, she says I'll get a bfp in June/July and it will be a boy :thumbup:

My predictions are for June too. Gail has been pretty accurate so far, so fxx for us both xx:thumbup:


----------



## lolam15

Sweetcakes- im one of the lucky ones, don't really ever get period pains. Do sometimes feel a bit sick and dizzy, but that's about it. Do sometimes get ovulation pains though but they aren't that painful, just niggly. Hope you get to the botto
of your pains soon. Gl xx


----------



## Tallmom2b

Ugh! I'm feeling crappy this morning:nope: I feel a sick day coming on, except I don't get paid. No fever though. Just gurglie stomach and nausea. Fun fun...

Hispirits, i see you had another temp. rise! :thumbup:

Mine are still up, hope they keep going up!

I used to get some serious cramps second day of AF. But not since ive been taking vitex. :)
My BF had mysterious pains for a long time. Then she found out she had scar tissue in one of her tubes that was pretty much blocking the whole passage way. A week after her surgery to remove the scar tissue she found out she was 4 weeks pregnant! She has an amazing 6 mo. Baby boy now:) they had been trying for almost 3 years!


----------



## Tallmom2b

BF meaning best friend not boyfriend, lol:haha:


----------



## Hotpink

Tallmom2b said:


> BF meaning best friend not boyfriend, lol:haha:

on here it means Breastfeeding hun i see it everywhere lol


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hotpink said:


> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> BF meaning best friend not boyfriend, lol:haha:
> 
> on here it means Breastfeeding hun i see it everywhere lolClick to expand...

Oops, lol! :dohh:


----------



## Hotpink

tallmom2b said:


> hotpink said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> bf meaning best friend not boyfriend, lol:haha:
> 
> on here it means breastfeeding hun i see it everywhere lolClick to expand...
> 
> oops, lol! :dohh:Click to expand...

it okay i didnt know what it meant either til a few days ago lol


----------



## clairmichael

bluebumble said:


> Hi hispirits
> 
> Thanks thats really helpful - I am normally just up for a wee and straight back to bed. i am cd6 at the moment is it to late to start?
> 
> x

:hugs: hey bumblebee im cd5 so quite close 2 u i started using ff last month and it pointed out 2 me i ov early - cd11 so that was a shock i love my ff it keeps me busy hehehe xx


----------



## clairmichael

hey gals hows things :)

Yaaaaay hispirit u got ur line fx ur temp stay above the line then mind u i dont know y but my temp was waaaay above coverline and af still came lol but im still chartin im excited 4 this month 4 all of us yaaaaaaaaay ;) xx


----------



## Hispirits

Sweetcakes said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetcakes said:
> 
> 
> i know i want to believe in them too, but i think you are all right not to look into it too much. i did have a good reading tho which i am happy with i hope she is right.
> she has good feedback have any of you had her? https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320570995000&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> Sandra im still waiting on her. i dont know of any more good psychics yet but im serching on ebay :) x
> 
> 
> I got my back. I wasn't impressed. Didn't pick up on anything personal. The problem with these reading were you ask question, in the question you are giving them information to work with, so after asking 5 questions she new enough about me to fill in the gaps. So unfortunately I'm not rating this one.
> XxClick to expand...
> 
> Ohh no lol I loved my one! Ahgg we shall see.
> Thata true you know! Maybe I should have done one question and did the rest later. U have to say that's a pretty good idea. ;)
> I don't know why Gail hasn't got back to me! But i feel age is going to be right for you!! Really hope so you seem so lovely! X
> 
> I do want to ask everyone. Do any of you get period pains before you come on?? Like mid around a week or two before you common? I keep getting it. They fid ultra sound three years ago and I had a full blood count about two months ago and showed I had a chest infection ( went to a&e I was I'll with chest infection felt didblood test because had pains)
> But all other markers were normal. If something was wrong I guess they wouldn't be?
> 
> My doctor before just said it's normal women can get pre period pains which I have just want to know how many of you get it ?
> 
> Also we can tell if we get them pains when we start to ovilate and some can tell from the side of the pain as to which side they are ovulating from?? Crazy I didn't believe it tho?
> 
> XxClick to expand...

hi my period pains start an hour before af comes and then i have them chronic for 2 days
if your really concerned about pains in your tummy or feel there is something abnormal going on its always good to speak to your doctor :thumbup:
xx
:dust:


----------



## Hispirits

Tallmom2b said:


> Ugh! I'm feeling crappy this morning:nope: I feel a sick day coming on, except I don't get paid. No fever though. Just gurglie stomach and nausea. Fun fun...
> 
> Hispirits, i see you had another temp. rise! :thumbup:
> 
> Mine are still up, hope they keep going up!
> 
> I used to get some serious cramps second day of AF. But not since ive been taking vitex. :)
> My BF had mysterious pains for a long time. Then she found out she had scar tissue in one of her tubes that was pretty much blocking the whole passage way. A week after her surgery to remove the scar tissue she found out she was 4 weeks pregnant! She has an amazing 6 mo. Baby boy now:) they had been trying for almost 3 years!

Hey tallmom
i was going to say i hope you feel better today, but then i changed my mind because i think it sounds good you feel like that, so i hope you keep feeling that way. :winkwink:
my temps are still good, i checked out your fertility friend looking good too :)

scar tissue can cause that, sweetcakes, if you decided to go doc's you should mention that. some woman who have a tilted uterus (like me) may not no that the actual cause of it can be scar tissue, and the scar tissue fuses the uterus at a tilt.:hugs:


----------



## Hispirits

Hotpink said:


> tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hotpink said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> bf meaning best friend not boyfriend, lol:haha:
> 
> on here it means breastfeeding hun i see it everywhere lolClick to expand...
> 
> oops, lol! :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> it okay i didnt know what it meant either til a few days ago lolClick to expand...

hot pink have you got a :bfp: your sig says 2w preggo? how did you find out that early? xx


----------



## Hispirits

clairmichael said:


> hey gals hows things :)
> 
> Yaaaaay hispirit u got ur line fx ur temp stay above the line then mind u i dont know y but my temp was waaaay above coverline and af still came lol but im still chartin im excited 4 this month 4 all of us yaaaaaaaaay ;) xx

Thats weird, were u late? could it have been an early m/c :shrug:
I'm excited to, but the last few days i've felt a bit anxious because its out of my hands now, so i'm trying to chill out. i was reading up about what to do in the tww and what can help implantation apparently vitamin c and pineapple helps, so i went out yesterday and my fridge is now full of o.j pineapple juice and pineapple chunks, i spent £25 on it, my dh thinks i'm a loon, but as soon as i felt i was doing something to help i chilled out

anyone got any other ideas what to eat/drink/do during the tww and implantation? 

xxx
:dust:
:kiss::hugs:


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hispirits said:


> clairmichael said:
> 
> 
> hey gals hows things :)
> 
> Yaaaaay hispirit u got ur line fx ur temp stay above the line then mind u i dont know y but my temp was waaaay above coverline and af still came lol but im still chartin im excited 4 this month 4 all of us yaaaaaaaaay ;) xx
> 
> Thats weird, were u late? could it have been an early m/c :shrug:
> I'm excited to, but the last few days i've felt a bit anxious because its out of my hands now, so i'm trying to chill out. i was reading up about what to do in the tww and what can help implantation apparently vitamin c and pineapple helps, so i went out yesterday and my fridge is now full of o.j pineapple juice and pineapple chunks, i spent £25 on it, my dh thinks i'm a loon, but as soon as i felt i was doing something to help i chilled out
> 
> anyone got any other ideas what to eat/drink/do during the tww and implantation?
> 
> xxx
> :dust:
> :kiss::hugs:Click to expand...

Hi hispirits:flower: I'm up at 4am with a fever:cry: I can't sleep. I'm bummed my chart is going to be messed up cuz of my fever:(. Now I won't know if I have had my third day of high temps to confirm O :cry:

Careful with vit. C, I read somewhere that in high doses it also can bring on AF. I also read only eat pineapple from 1-5dpo
No coffee. And I heard eating sunflower seeds is good. :)


----------



## Hispirits

Tallmom2b said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clairmichael said:
> 
> 
> hey gals hows things :)
> 
> Yaaaaay hispirit u got ur line fx ur temp stay above the line then mind u i dont know y but my temp was waaaay above coverline and af still came lol but im still chartin im excited 4 this month 4 all of us yaaaaaaaaay ;) xx
> 
> Thats weird, were u late? could it have been an early m/c :shrug:
> I'm excited to, but the last few days i've felt a bit anxious because its out of my hands now, so i'm trying to chill out. i was reading up about what to do in the tww and what can help implantation apparently vitamin c and pineapple helps, so i went out yesterday and my fridge is now full of o.j pineapple juice and pineapple chunks, i spent £25 on it, my dh thinks i'm a loon, but as soon as i felt i was doing something to help i chilled out
> 
> anyone got any other ideas what to eat/drink/do during the tww and implantation?
> 
> xxx
> :dust:
> :kiss::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi hispirits:flower: I'm up at 4am with a fever:cry: I can't sleep. I'm bummed my chart is going to be messed up cuz of my fever:(. Now I won't know if I have had my third day of high temps to confirm O :cry:
> 
> Careful with vit. C, I read somewhere that in high doses it also can bring on AF. I also read only eat pineapple from 1-5dpo
> No coffee. And I heard eating sunflower seeds is good. :)Click to expand...

oh you poor thing :hugs:
i'll looking into that a bit more then thanks for the tip :)


----------



## Tallmom2b

My fever broke! I woke up with a temp. Of 98.34 F. FF still hasn't given my chart cross hairs yet. Maybe if my temp is up again tomorrow morn. they'll confirm O? :shrug: my lower back is super achey!
Your chart still looks great Hispirits:thumbup:


----------



## Hispirits

U'll definitely get them tomorrow. Do u think you've just had a but of flu?
Hopefully if ur feeling better ur chart won't be to affected :dust:


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hispirits said:


> U'll definitely get them tomorrow. Do u think you've just had a but of flu?
> Hopefully if ur feeling better ur chart won't be to affected :dust:

Yeah, I think it was just a 24 hour thing. Im so glad my fever broke, I was more worried about my chart than I was about me feeling like crap:haha:


----------



## Hispirits

i bet!
i think the chart is keeping me sane, without something to focus on i think i'd be a bit of a mess!
lol
x


----------



## Hotpink

Okay for awhile now been reading my cards and have been getting May/june conieve girl... Yes i can read Tarot card lol was going to say anything. but you can put me on the list


----------



## Hispirits

Ooooo u'l regret that hot pink,lol we're addicts and our addiction needs feeding,:haha: we'll all be stAlking u for readings now. :winkwink:
I'll add u to the chart darl' xx. :dust:


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hotpink said:


> Okay for awhile now been reading my cards and have been getting May/june conieve girl... Yes i can read Tarot card lol was going to say anything. but you can put me on the list

Very cool! What spread do you use to do a conception reading? I read tarot too:thumbup:


----------



## clairmichael

Hispirits said:


> clairmichael said:
> 
> 
> hey gals hows things :)
> 
> Yaaaaay hispirit u got ur line fx ur temp stay above the line then mind u i dont know y but my temp was waaaay above coverline and af still came lol but im still chartin im excited 4 this month 4 all of us yaaaaaaaaay ;) xx
> 
> Thats weird, were u late? could it have been an early m/c :shrug:
> I'm excited to, but the last few days i've felt a bit anxious because its out of my hands now, so i'm trying to chill out. i was reading up about what to do in the tww and what can help implantation apparently vitamin c and pineapple helps, so i went out yesterday and my fridge is now full of o.j pineapple juice and pineapple chunks, i spent £25 on it, my dh thinks i'm a loon, but as soon as i felt i was doing something to help i chilled out
> 
> anyone got any other ideas what to eat/drink/do during the tww and implantation?
> 
> xxx
> :dust:
> :kiss::hugs:Click to expand...

:happydance::thumbup: sounds like i good idea huni i think im goin 2 try that so gonna get some vit c tabs n oj n plenty of pinapple mmmmmm my oh has been laughin at me wen i just told him hehehe fx 4 u bbe yeah was 2 days late doc's said could of been but no way of knowin as a blood test would not pick it up so late cos only went docs 2day 2 get my fertility results my cd1-5 were spot on n my cd21 was high so showin ov extra my df spermies not so good tho :cry: only 20% mobility but this month we r gonna catch it with all the preseed hehehe xxxxxxxx hope all u ladies r ok n enjoyin the weather


----------



## Hispirits

clairmichael said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clairmichael said:
> 
> 
> hey gals hows things :)
> 
> Yaaaaay hispirit u got ur line fx ur temp stay above the line then mind u i dont know y but my temp was waaaay above coverline and af still came lol but im still chartin im excited 4 this month 4 all of us yaaaaaaaaay ;) xx
> 
> Thats weird, were u late? could it have been an early m/c :shrug:
> I'm excited to, but the last few days i've felt a bit anxious because its out of my hands now, so i'm trying to chill out. i was reading up about what to do in the tww and what can help implantation apparently vitamin c and pineapple helps, so i went out yesterday and my fridge is now full of o.j pineapple juice and pineapple chunks, i spent £25 on it, my dh thinks i'm a loon, but as soon as i felt i was doing something to help i chilled out
> 
> anyone got any other ideas what to eat/drink/do during the tww and implantation?
> 
> xxx
> :dust:
> :kiss::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :happydance::thumbup: sounds like i good idea huni i think im goin 2 try that so gonna get some vit c tabs n oj n plenty of pinapple mmmmmm my oh has been laughin at me wen i just told him hehehe fx 4 u bbe yeah was 2 days late doc's said could of been but no way of knowin as a blood test would not pick it up so late cos only went docs 2day 2 get my fertility results my cd1-5 were spot on n my cd21 was high so showin ov extra my df spermies not so good tho :cry: only 20% mobility but this month we r gonna catch it with all the preseed hehehe xxxxxxxx hope all u ladies r ok n enjoyin the weatherClick to expand...

i reckon it was, :cry: sad as it is hun, you'll be more fertile this month because of it.:hugs:
its always worth having more than one S/A too it might not really be that bad i've read a few threads were on couples got second opinion the sperm count went up 
i've got everything corssed for you.....fingers and toes and arms, :winkwink: but not legs lol:blush:


----------



## Hispirits

Tallmom2b said:


> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> Okay for awhile now been reading my cards and have been getting May/june conieve girl... Yes i can read Tarot card lol was going to say anything. but you can put me on the list
> 
> Very cool! What spread do you use to do a conception reading? I read tarot too:thumbup:Click to expand...

well get your cards out then girl:happydance:. i'm going to buy some next week with a book and see if i can do it, we can have a reading exchange :happydance:


----------



## Hotpink

Tallmom2b said:


> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> Okay for awhile now been reading my cards and have been getting May/june conieve girl... Yes i can read Tarot card lol was going to say anything. but you can put me on the list
> 
> Very cool! What spread do you use to do a conception reading? I read tarot too:thumbup:Click to expand...

The Celtic Cross Spread

now where is my reading lol to see if my reading is right


----------



## Hotpink

Hispirits said:


> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> Okay for awhile now been reading my cards and have been getting May/june conieve girl... Yes i can read Tarot card lol was going to say anything. but you can put me on the list
> 
> Very cool! What spread do you use to do a conception reading? I read tarot too:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> well get your cards out then girl:happydance:. i'm going to buy some next week with a book and see if i can do it, we can have a reading exchange :happydance:Click to expand...

thats a good idea


----------



## clairmichael

Hispirits said:


> clairmichael said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clairmichael said:
> 
> 
> hey gals hows things :)
> 
> Yaaaaay hispirit u got ur line fx ur temp stay above the line then mind u i dont know y but my temp was waaaay above coverline and af still came lol but im still chartin im excited 4 this month 4 all of us yaaaaaaaaay ;) xx
> 
> Thats weird, were u late? could it have been an early m/c :shrug:
> I'm excited to, but the last few days i've felt a bit anxious because its out of my hands now, so i'm trying to chill out. i was reading up about what to do in the tww and what can help implantation apparently vitamin c and pineapple helps, so i went out yesterday and my fridge is now full of o.j pineapple juice and pineapple chunks, i spent £25 on it, my dh thinks i'm a loon, but as soon as i felt i was doing something to help i chilled out
> 
> anyone got any other ideas what to eat/drink/do during the tww and implantation?
> 
> xxx
> :dust:
> :kiss::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :happydance::thumbup: sounds like i good idea huni i think im goin 2 try that so gonna get some vit c tabs n oj n plenty of pinapple mmmmmm my oh has been laughin at me wen i just told him hehehe fx 4 u bbe yeah was 2 days late doc's said could of been but no way of knowin as a blood test would not pick it up so late cos only went docs 2day 2 get my fertility results my cd1-5 were spot on n my cd21 was high so showin ov extra my df spermies not so good tho :cry: only 20% mobility but this month we r gonna catch it with all the preseed hehehe xxxxxxxx hope all u ladies r ok n enjoyin the weatherClick to expand...
> 
> i reckon it was, :cry: sad as it is hun, you'll be more fertile this month because of it.:hugs:
> its always worth having more than one S/A too it might not really be that bad i've read a few threads were on couples got second opinion the sperm count went up
> i've got everything corssed for you.....fingers and toes and arms, :winkwink: but not legs lol:blush:Click to expand...

:hugs: aww thanks huni yeah the doc said get another test in 4 weeks as most men have an increase in there count etc after well we've caught 3 times since last yr so its obvoiusly ok hehehe its just we were more worried about me i had 2 go through the menopause via injections 2 turn my ovaries off n only came out of it feb-march last yr more injection :( as i had level 1 cervical cancer im all ok and have been in remission since may2010 which is good just we was woried we couldnt conceive after but test came back a-ok 4 me yaaaay :happydance::happydance::happydance: sooooo this month my plan of action isssss opk from cd8 pm then opk cd10 am then again about 4pm ff chart n tempin, preseed from cd10-cd14 hehehe then vit c and pinapple from pos opk :thumbup: wot do u think ???am i :wacko: i dnt care if i am we will catch that eggy :winkwink::winkwink: n im crossin everythin apart frm legs 2 lol xxxxx


----------



## clairmichael

Hispirits said:


> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> Okay for awhile now been reading my cards and have been getting May/june conieve girl... Yes i can read Tarot card lol was going to say anything. but you can put me on the list
> 
> Very cool! What spread do you use to do a conception reading? I read tarot too:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> well get your cards out then girl:happydance:. i'm going to buy some next week with a book and see if i can do it, we can have a reading exchange :happydance:Click to expand...

ooooh that sounds good where do i get tarott cards n book from??? could i join in bbe xx:hugs:


----------



## Hotpink

clairmichael said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> Okay for awhile now been reading my cards and have been getting May/june conieve girl... Yes i can read Tarot card lol was going to say anything. but you can put me on the list
> 
> Very cool! What spread do you use to do a conception reading? I read tarot too:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> well get your cards out then girl:happydance:. i'm going to buy some next week with a book and see if i can do it, we can have a reading exchange :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> ooooh that sounds good where do i get tarott cards n book from??? could i join in bbe xx:hugs:Click to expand...

i got mine from the Oz where i live im missouri


----------



## clairmichael

ahhhh no im in the uk i think ill have a look on ebay maybe something on there xx


----------



## Hotpink

clairmichael said:


> ahhhh no im in the uk i think ill have a look on ebay maybe something on there xx

oh no dont use someone elses cards get them new NOT USED mine was about $20 here


----------



## clairmichael

ok ive just been lookin at whsmith which is a book shop etc im gonna go there 2morrow n c what i can get thanks hun xxx


----------



## Hispirits

clairmichael said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> Okay for awhile now been reading my cards and have been getting May/june conieve girl... Yes i can read Tarot card lol was going to say anything. but you can put me on the list
> 
> Very cool! What spread do you use to do a conception reading? I read tarot too:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> well get your cards out then girl:happydance:. i'm going to buy some next week with a book and see if i can do it, we can have a reading exchange :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> ooooh that sounds good where do i get tarott cards n book from??? could i join in bbe xx:hugs:Click to expand...

yay
the book and deck i have seen is on amazon
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Universal-...TF8&coliid=I2QNTA4XEVASKQ&colid=29C2IRB331JJ9
:dust::dust:


----------



## Hispirits

clairmichael said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clairmichael said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clairmichael said:
> 
> 
> hey gals hows things :)
> 
> Yaaaaay hispirit u got ur line fx ur temp stay above the line then mind u i dont know y but my temp was waaaay above coverline and af still came lol but im still chartin im excited 4 this month 4 all of us yaaaaaaaaay ;) xx
> 
> Thats weird, were u late? could it have been an early m/c :shrug:
> I'm excited to, but the last few days i've felt a bit anxious because its out of my hands now, so i'm trying to chill out. i was reading up about what to do in the tww and what can help implantation apparently vitamin c and pineapple helps, so i went out yesterday and my fridge is now full of o.j pineapple juice and pineapple chunks, i spent £25 on it, my dh thinks i'm a loon, but as soon as i felt i was doing something to help i chilled out
> 
> anyone got any other ideas what to eat/drink/do during the tww and implantation?
> 
> xxx
> :dust:
> :kiss::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :happydance::thumbup: sounds like i good idea huni i think im goin 2 try that so gonna get some vit c tabs n oj n plenty of pinapple mmmmmm my oh has been laughin at me wen i just told him hehehe fx 4 u bbe yeah was 2 days late doc's said could of been but no way of knowin as a blood test would not pick it up so late cos only went docs 2day 2 get my fertility results my cd1-5 were spot on n my cd21 was high so showin ov extra my df spermies not so good tho :cry: only 20% mobility but this month we r gonna catch it with all the preseed hehehe xxxxxxxx hope all u ladies r ok n enjoyin the weatherClick to expand...
> 
> i reckon it was, :cry: sad as it is hun, you'll be more fertile this month because of it.:hugs:
> its always worth having more than one S/A too it might not really be that bad i've read a few threads were on couples got second opinion the sperm count went up
> i've got everything corssed for you.....fingers and toes and arms, :winkwink: but not legs lol:blush:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: aww thanks huni yeah the doc said get another test in 4 weeks as most men have an increase in there count etc after well we've caught 3 times since last yr so its obvoiusly ok hehehe its just we were more worried about me i had 2 go through the menopause via injections 2 turn my ovaries off n only came out of it feb-march last yr more injection :( as i had level 1 cervical cancer im all ok and have been in remission since may2010 which is good just we was woried we couldnt conceive after but test came back a-ok 4 me yaaaay :happydance::happydance::happydance: sooooo this month my plan of action isssss opk from cd8 pm then opk cd10 am then again about 4pm ff chart n tempin, preseed from cd10-cd14 hehehe then vit c and pinapple from pos opk :thumbup: wot do u think ???am i :wacko: i dnt care if i am we will catch that eggy :winkwink::winkwink: n im crossin everythin apart frm legs 2 lol xxxxxClick to expand...

You poor thing, you have been through it, i thought i'd had a bad luck! don't you find though, you don't just have one thing against you but a dozen.:growlmad:
i think you'll have no worries getting your bfp darl' i think if theres any karma in the world, things have to balance themselves out and what better way to do it than a little bundle of joy :cloud9:

xxx


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hotpink said:


> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> Okay for awhile now been reading my cards and have been getting May/june conieve girl... Yes i can read Tarot card lol was going to say anything. but you can put me on the list
> 
> Very cool! What spread do you use to do a conception reading? I read tarot too:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> The Celtic Cross Spread
> 
> now where is my reading lol to see if my reading is rightClick to expand...

How did you decipher the month and sex? I'm going to do some research online and see what I can find. I'll do a reading for you once I figure this out:)


----------



## clairmichael

Hispirits said:


> clairmichael said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clairmichael said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clairmichael said:
> 
> 
> hey gals hows things :)
> 
> Yaaaaay hispirit u got ur line fx ur temp stay above the line then mind u i dont know y but my temp was waaaay above coverline and af still came lol but im still chartin im excited 4 this month 4 all of us yaaaaaaaaay ;) xx
> 
> Thats weird, were u late? could it have been an early m/c :shrug:
> I'm excited to, but the last few days i've felt a bit anxious because its out of my hands now, so i'm trying to chill out. i was reading up about what to do in the tww and what can help implantation apparently vitamin c and pineapple helps, so i went out yesterday and my fridge is now full of o.j pineapple juice and pineapple chunks, i spent £25 on it, my dh thinks i'm a loon, but as soon as i felt i was doing something to help i chilled out
> 
> anyone got any other ideas what to eat/drink/do during the tww and implantation?
> 
> xxx
> :dust:
> :kiss::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :happydance::thumbup: sounds like i good idea huni i think im goin 2 try that so gonna get some vit c tabs n oj n plenty of pinapple mmmmmm my oh has been laughin at me wen i just told him hehehe fx 4 u bbe yeah was 2 days late doc's said could of been but no way of knowin as a blood test would not pick it up so late cos only went docs 2day 2 get my fertility results my cd1-5 were spot on n my cd21 was high so showin ov extra my df spermies not so good tho :cry: only 20% mobility but this month we r gonna catch it with all the preseed hehehe xxxxxxxx hope all u ladies r ok n enjoyin the weatherClick to expand...
> 
> i reckon it was, :cry: sad as it is hun, you'll be more fertile this month because of it.:hugs:
> its always worth having more than one S/A too it might not really be that bad i've read a few threads were on couples got second opinion the sperm count went up
> i've got everything corssed for you.....fingers and toes and arms, :winkwink: but not legs lol:blush:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: aww thanks huni yeah the doc said get another test in 4 weeks as most men have an increase in there count etc after well we've caught 3 times since last yr so its obvoiusly ok hehehe its just we were more worried about me i had 2 go through the menopause via injections 2 turn my ovaries off n only came out of it feb-march last yr more injection :( as i had level 1 cervical cancer im all ok and have been in remission since may2010 which is good just we was woried we couldnt conceive after but test came back a-ok 4 me yaaaay :happydance::happydance::happydance: sooooo this month my plan of action isssss opk from cd8 pm then opk cd10 am then again about 4pm ff chart n tempin, preseed from cd10-cd14 hehehe then vit c and pinapple from pos opk :thumbup: wot do u think ???am i :wacko: i dnt care if i am we will catch that eggy :winkwink::winkwink: n im crossin everythin apart frm legs 2 lol xxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> You poor thing, you have been through it, i thought i'd had a bad luck! don't you find though, you don't just have one thing against you but a dozen.:growlmad:
> i think you'll have no worries getting your bfp darl' i think if theres any karma in the world, things have to balance themselves out and what better way to do it than a little bundle of joy :cloud9:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

:hugs: awww thanks hun that means alot im a big believer in karma n things like that so im tryin my best n giving it our all aswell 4 our bfp this cycle if not ive got 1 cycle left in may but that means bfp june n most my readings said may only 1 said june..... oooh its friday 2morow i should hear from star sometime 2morow aswell xxxx


----------



## Hotpink

Tallmom2b said:


> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> Okay for awhile now been reading my cards and have been getting May/june conieve girl... Yes i can read Tarot card lol was going to say anything. but you can put me on the list
> 
> Very cool! What spread do you use to do a conception reading? I read tarot too:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> The Celtic Cross Spread
> 
> now where is my reading lol to see if my reading is rightClick to expand...
> 
> How did you decipher the month and sex? I'm going to do some research online and see what I can find. I'll do a reading for you once I figure this out:)Click to expand...

LOL LIKE I CAN SEE IN A C BALL IVE NEVER REALLY SAID ANYTHING LIKE THIS TILL NOW I HAVE A THREAD IM IN TO NOW :happydance::happydance::dance::headspin::wohoo::rofl:


----------



## Hispirits

:saywhat:


----------



## Sweetcakes

Hotpink said:


> Okay for awhile now been reading my cards and have been getting May/june conieve girl... Yes i can read Tarot card lol was going to say anything. but you can put me on the list

Hey hun. Im so intrested to know. Are tarto cards right? i just always wonderd how a card can come up? isnt it luck of the draw? it really has always confused me? i love psychic thngs and i believe them i just need help understanding tarot because i have always wondered. x


----------



## Hotpink

Sweetcakes said:


> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> Okay for awhile now been reading my cards and have been getting May/june conieve girl... Yes i can read Tarot card lol was going to say anything. but you can put me on the list
> 
> Hey hun. Im so intrested to know. Are tarto cards right? i just always wonderd how a card can come up? isnt it luck of the draw? it really has always confused me? i love psychic thngs and i believe them i just need help understanding tarot because i have always wondered. xClick to expand...

here a wed site www.llewellyn.com


----------



## Hotpink

Hispirits said:


> :saywhat:

what you mean hun


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hey ladies:flower:
I just watched a great movie! Hereafter, with Matt Damon. It's about a psychic, a good flick! I recommend:)


----------



## AriesMom07

I got my reading from Cheri22!!! I know I shouldn't be this excited over it...but I am! I'm gonna copy and paste

Thanks for being patient with me while i got back to your reading. They have provided me two months.. first they say APRIL, and then they say JANUARY. They show me a little girl... So if you conceived this month, then it would be a JAN due date? Not sure if that is how they want me to translate it.

Your daughter is someone who I would consider to be confident, knows that shes someone who can make a difference, and tends to be a bit more aggressive with her achievements when shes excited about something. Shes a "can do" type person and really does not like to be told that she can't do something. She tends to be "over the top" the one that succeeds beyond peoples expectations because e shes not afraid to try hard, shes not afraid to do better than just her best and often the one that you can tell Really wants to succeed

Shes good with words, always able to communicate in an intelligent way, which is often going to make people think that shes older. Definitely wiser than her years. I do get the impression that you and your husband will be very honest with her, giving her age appropriate answers when she comes to you with questions. That your both going to be very open and discuss life with her, rather than skirting around the answers like some parents do.

Shes tough on herself, really expecting herself to do well and frustrated when shes not "perfect". They show her trying for ONLY "a's" and sometimes getting a high B and for her, thats not good enough. Shes always dedicated to her home work, researching her projects for unique twists.

She loves being involved in band, is often able to try new instruments and does not want to be "stuck" with one particular instrument. Shes someone who does not like to be defined by being "only" and girl and will often prove to someone that shes at times better with certain things. Playing the saxophone, being really fast and determined when it comes to tough football with her friends. Always having tons of male and female friends.

Her first boyfriend at 16, and its her who chooses to break up with him after 8 months of dating because she knows that she deserves better. Shes someone who knows what she wants, and understands what it takes to get to where she wants.

When ti comes to career paths, they show her linked to a paralegal.

When ti comes to marriage I am seeing her closer to 22. They will have one girl and one boy of their own.
Let me know if you have any questions
Best Wishes
Cheri


----------



## Hispirits

My chances just dropped this month I think, I just put today's bbt into ff and ff changed my ov day from cd14 to cd17. We hadn't :sex: for a few days then :cry: I hope the :sperm: survived. :(


----------



## Hispirits

I just changed the settings from advanced to fertility awareness and it change the cross hairs back to cd14:comp: whats going on :sad2:


----------



## trixie79

it did that to mine too but i just kept adding the temps every day and it changed it back.............i think it just gets confused.
your chart looks great!


----------



## Hispirits

AriesMom07 said:


> I got my reading from Cheri22!!! I know I shouldn't be this excited over it...but I am! I'm gonna copy and paste
> 
> Thanks for being patient with me while i got back to your reading. They have provided me two months.. first they say APRIL, and then they say JANUARY. They show me a little girl... So if you conceived this month, then it would be a JAN due date? Not sure if that is how they want me to translate it.
> 
> Your daughter is someone who I would consider to be confident, knows that shes someone who can make a difference, and tends to be a bit more aggressive with her achievements when shes excited about something. Shes a "can do" type person and really does not like to be told that she can't do something. She tends to be "over the top" the one that succeeds beyond peoples expectations because e shes not afraid to try hard, shes not afraid to do better than just her best and often the one that you can tell Really wants to succeed
> 
> Shes good with words, always able to communicate in an intelligent way, which is often going to make people think that shes older. Definitely wiser than her years. I do get the impression that you and your husband will be very honest with her, giving her age appropriate answers when she comes to you with questions. That your both going to be very open and discuss life with her, rather than skirting around the answers like some parents do.
> 
> Shes tough on herself, really expecting herself to do well and frustrated when shes not "perfect". They show her trying for ONLY "a's" and sometimes getting a high B and for her, thats not good enough. Shes always dedicated to her home work, researching her projects for unique twists.
> 
> She loves being involved in band, is often able to try new instruments and does not want to be "stuck" with one particular instrument. Shes someone who does not like to be defined by being "only" and girl and will often prove to someone that shes at times better with certain things. Playing the saxophone, being really fast and determined when it comes to tough football with her friends. Always having tons of male and female friends.
> 
> Her first boyfriend at 16, and its her who chooses to break up with him after 8 months of dating because she knows that she deserves better. Shes someone who knows what she wants, and understands what it takes to get to where she wants.
> 
> When ti comes to career paths, they show her linked to a paralegal.
> 
> When ti comes to marriage I am seeing her closer to 22. They will have one girl and one boy of their own.
> Let me know if you have any questions
> Best Wishes
> Cheri


cool xx


----------



## Zodiac

Hispirits said:


> My chances just dropped this month I think, I just put today's bbt into ff and ff changed my ov day from cd14 to cd17. We hadn't :sex: for a few days then :cry: I hope the :sperm: survived. :(

Don't give up. I honeslty did not think I was going to conecive in March. During the week I was supposed to be ovulating, I think I was supposed to start my fertile day on a Tuesday, and finish by Saturday, with OV date on Thursday.

Well we DTD on that Sunday (not a fertile date), that Wed then not again untill the following Sunday. (not a fertile date) I was hoping to "get it in":winkwink: at least 1 more time that Friday & Saturday. But to my surprise on of those 2 days worked!!


----------



## Hispirits

aargh thanks zodiac, i hope your doing well. xx


----------



## AriesMom07

Got my JennyRenny one. Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of May from a cycle that begins in April. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birth date is referenced the month of January 2012 - specific reference to the 29th and the 6th of February 2012.

I couldn't wait...i tested today and got a BFN. So looks like cheri is most likely wrong. AF coming on sunday or monday -sigh-


----------



## Hispirits

wheres my girl clairmichael? did you get your star reading hun, i hope it was good for you! :hugs:

ariesmom just updating the chart for you. xx


----------



## lglick

HI ladies!! i got a reading from cheri22 so i thought i would share :)

Thanks for being patient with me while I got back to your reading.l Here is what I am seeing for you



APRIL - GIRL so this is either birth month, conceive month or the month you find out in

When it comes to your daughter, shes always such a loving and easy going person. Always positive and helpful. She loves to dress up and is always wanting to wear hats, or special gloves or even party dresses. Her favorite toys are the ones that she can use her imagination with.Loves barbies, loves kitchen type toys..etc.. Shes not big on electronics, and really does not care for them (unless the game allows you to use your imagination)

She tends to have a big heart, is often very expressive and someone who would always wear her heart on her sleeve. Shes someone who wants everyone to always be genuine and finds it really hard to find out that someone who she loved/trusted could betray her. Someone who gives her whole heart, or time and commitment into something/someone and finds it really hard to deal with the disappointment. People find her passionate about many things and is something that they love about her. The fact that despite that there could be setbacks or not very nice people she does not let it change who she is. Never the one to turn away someone who needs help, shes someone who is always going to be that caring person.

When it comes to your daughter, they show her really into dancing. They show her always the type that just loves to dance with the music, is often the one that would love to express herself with the dance, and is often interpreting her own styles, trying to tell a storey with her movement. Shes very beautiful and around the age of 9, takes it a bit more seriously. Having you enter her into competitions. Every ones breath is always taken away, and some of her performances has brought many a people to tears.

When it comes to career paths, you will find her love of dance too strong to really consider anything else. Usually around the age of 16, helping with teaching a few classes at the dance studio in exchange for some of the money deducted from her own programs, realizes that she loves to see the expression on the kids faces on a job well done. They show her focusing on dance and teaching kids to perform.

When it comes to marriage I am seeing her closer to 23. They will have one boy and one girl of their own.



MAY - GIRL so this is either birth month, conceive month or the month you find out in. its possible that your girls are twins, the two months could reflect on conceive/find out months, or they will be REALLY close in age (like a year and a bit apart if they choose to come apart).

When it comes to your daughter, they show a strong connection to your own mother. I have the impression that shes going to bear a name that is linked to your mother (or your mothers family) they show the name being 'Similar" or "passed down".

Shes always going to be a bit more reluctant, and held back a bit. Prefers kids who are more mature or a bit older than her because she really likes her own ideas, can be stubborn and set in her ways and kids that are older, are more likely to compromise. She does not like the drama so she would prefer kids who are more easily entertained and fun. Someone who she can connect with and have a good time and not have to worry about gossiping or such. Shes got one such best best best friend (who they meet in early years of school) and a few other close friends. Shes not big on boys until around the age of 16, but even then kinda holds back. Your going to find her to always take her studies seriously. Someone who loves to read books and loves to learn. Always asking you to buy her books that help teach. Loves shows that others find boring, but she finds insightful. You will find her to often ask people what they are thinking... more out of curiosity on how they feel, or why they think the way they do or what compelled them to make a certain decision. Shes not one to rely on other people for advice and would rather use her own instincts and knowledge to formulate a plan. Shes usually pretty on track with what she needs to do and accomplishes alot more than people would expect form a child that age.

When ti comes to career paths, they show her heading into a medical profession. I would consider her to be linked to a dr, but more linked to children and even further linked to behaviour and such diagnosis/issues.

When ti comes to marriage I am seeing her closer to 26. They will have one boy of their own.


----------



## Hispirits

hi iglick and welcome, i've added you to the chart aswell. xx
:dust:


----------



## AriesMom07

Thanks Hispirits...I'm crossing my fingers for you hun lots of babydust to you I hope you get your BFP this month


----------



## Hispirits

thanks hunni, :dust: to you too xxxx


----------



## Hispirits

i had to do this, i've gone smiley mad aren't the awesome!!

https://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-sex011.gifhttps://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-sex012.gifhttps://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-sex018.gifhttps://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-sex021.gifhttps://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-finger009.gifhttps://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-fart002.gifhttps://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-dance007.gifhttps://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-hug008.gifhttps://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-laughing006.gifhttps://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-laughing025.gif


----------



## AriesMom07

Haha I really like the cold shower one!


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hispirits said:


> i had to do this, i've gone smiley mad aren't the awesome!!
> 
> https://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-sex011.gifhttps://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-sex012.gifhttps://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-sex018.gifhttps://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-sex021.gifhttps://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-finger009.gifhttps://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-fart002.gifhttps://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-dance007.gifhttps://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-hug008.gifhttps://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-laughing006.gifhttps://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-laughing025.gif

Lol! Love them!


----------



## Hispirits

the bananas are hilariuos!
how are you feeling tallmom? flu gone?
xx


----------



## lolam15

Hahaha love the bananas, they are shocking lol. 
Feeling so fed up today. Totally sabotaged my efforts this month by drinking a whole bottle of wine- and it didnt even cheer me up!!
Hope everyone else doing ok xxx


----------



## lolam15

Love the new profile pic hispirits x


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hispirits said:


> the bananas are hilariuos!
> how are you feeling tallmom? flu gone?
> xx

Feeling better, managed to drag myself through an 8 hour day at work.
SO glad its the weekend! :thumbup:


----------



## lolam15

Tallmom2b said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> the bananas are hilariuos!
> how are you feeling tallmom? flu gone?
> xx
> 
> Feeling better, managed to drag myself through an 8 hour day at work.
> SO glad its the weekend! :thumbup:Click to expand...

I have to work weekends 
:nope:


----------



## Tallmom2b

lolam15 said:


> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> the bananas are hilariuos!
> how are you feeling tallmom? flu gone?
> xx
> 
> Feeling better, managed to drag myself through an 8 hour day at work.
> SO glad its the weekend! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I have to work weekends
> :nope:Click to expand...

Awwwe, bummer!


----------



## Hispirits

lolam15 said:


> Hahaha love the bananas, they are shocking lol.
> Feeling so fed up today. Totally sabotaged my efforts this month by drinking a whole bottle of wine- and it didnt even cheer me up!!
> Hope everyone else doing ok xxx

oh dear :hugs: you might not be out yet hunn. 7 days till testing for me, i've already planned what i'm going to do if its :bfn:so i don't get hysterical! since i've been ttc again i feel abit ocd with "plans': :haha: lol
gotta have a plan dude! ;)


----------



## Hispirits

Tallmom2b said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> the bananas are hilariuos!
> how are you feeling tallmom? flu gone?
> xx
> 
> Feeling better, managed to drag myself through an 8 hour day at work.
> SO glad its the weekend! :thumbup:Click to expand...

glad you better.your chart doesn't seem to be affected by your bug hun, fx 4u
:happydance:


----------



## Hispirits

lolam15 said:


> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> the bananas are hilariuos!
> how are you feeling tallmom? flu gone?
> xx
> 
> Feeling better, managed to drag myself through an 8 hour day at work.
> SO glad its the weekend! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I have to work weekends
> :nope:Click to expand...

definitely a bummer! :hugs: xx x


----------



## clairmichael

Hispirits said:


> wheres my girl clairmichael? did you get your star reading hun, i hope it was good for you! :hugs:
> 
> ariesmom just updating the chart for you. xx

:hugs: awwww hey sexy lady look at ur pic wooooow :thumbup: ive been treatin myself 2 some retail therapy whoop whoop ive just got the biggest bargin EVER went into superdrug 2 get some new lipgloss n as always went down the preg test bit 2 my disbelief there last on the shelf a cbfm>>>>>> marked down 2 £29.00 wth so i picked it up ran 2 the till n even better £14.00 aparently they are discountinuing selling them but still get 12 months warrenty n everythin so ladies get 2 superdrug n c if they have any yaaaaaay xxxx 

Still not had my star reading waited egarly last night but im gonna wait till sunday eve then email her how is every1 2day its a lovely day hey ;) xxxxx hugs 2 all


----------



## clairmichael

hey ladies where can i get cbfm sticks from i wanna pee on 1 just 2 c lol xx


----------



## Hispirits

clairmichael said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> wheres my girl clairmichael? did you get your star reading hun, i hope it was good for you! :hugs:
> 
> ariesmom just updating the chart for you. xx
> 
> :hugs: awwww hey sexy lady look at ur pic wooooow :thumbup: ive been treatin myself 2 some retail therapy whoop whoop ive just got the biggest bargin EVER went into superdrug 2 get some new lipgloss n as always went down the preg test bit 2 my disbelief there last on the shelf a cbfm>>>>>> marked down 2 £29.00 wth so i picked it up ran 2 the till n even better £14.00 aparently they are discountinuing selling them but still get 12 months warrenty n everythin so ladies get 2 superdrug n c if they have any yaaaaaay xxxx
> 
> Still not had my star reading waited egarly last night but im gonna wait till sunday eve then email her how is every1 2day its a lovely day hey ;) xxxxx hugs 2 allClick to expand...

thats wicked, :happydance: £14.00, i think its a sign girl. 
the sticks- depends how much you want to pay. if your desperate for them in the shop they're £22.46
but you can get them half the price on amazon and ebay, but with easter you probably won't see them until wednesday.
i'm still poas every day, and nearly out, so i'm going to have to buy them from the shop next week.:growlmad:
i think the first month it asks for one every day after your 1st high day all the way up to af so it can get to know you hormone levels for the following month, if you have a long cycles it will coat you lots-a-dollar the 1st month.

i'm sure if you message star and ask for an update when you can expect your reading she won't mind, i did when i was waiting for mine........


----------



## Hispirits

........... i just nipped out of that message to check your chart to see what day you were on, but your past cd6 now so you will have to probably wait til next cycle to start using it properly..... if you have a next cycle, you know iyou'll probably get :bfp: this month now.:happydance:
lol


----------



## clairmichael

where in the shops do i get from then n yeah best prob wait as i ov cd11 my opks r nearly pos already so best wait keep it packaged up n yeah ur prob right i brought all these things 4 my plan 2 catch n test etc ill prob get my bfp like my reading said but hey if i do it would b the best £14 ive ever spent hehehe ;) xxx hows u 2day hun wooowww ur pic is good ive just emailed star just 4 a update wen my readin will b done i was freackin out last nite about 6.35pm 1 of my wine glasses shattered on its own nothin in it or anythin but i put it on the side 2 fill it with a drink but my little 1 called me n as i walked out the kitchen it just shattered no1 was in the kitchen n there really thick so ????? then me n my df were in the garden he took my glass in left it on the worksurface while he went upstairs n the exact same thing happened woooooow michael looked at me n said woooh i wonder if that lady is doin ur readin or somethin or mayb ur nan (who i feel n smell around me all the time) is tellin u not 2 drink i was SOOOOOOO spooked seriously xxx


----------



## Hispirits

clairmichael said:


> where in the shops do i get from then n yeah best prob wait as i ov cd11 my opks r nearly pos already so best wait keep it packaged up n yeah ur prob right i brought all these things 4 my plan 2 catch n test etc ill prob get my bfp like my reading said but hey if i do it would b the best £14 ive ever spent hehehe ;) xxx hows u 2day hun wooowww ur pic is good ive just emailed star just 4 a update wen my readin will b done i was freackin out last nite about 6.35pm 1 of my wine glasses shattered on its own nothin in it or anythin but i put it on the side 2 fill it with a drink but my little 1 called me n as i walked out the kitchen it just shattered no1 was in the kitchen n there really thick so ????? then me n my df were in the garden he took my glass in left it on the worksurface while he went upstairs n the exact same thing happened woooooow michael looked at me n said woooh i wonder if that lady is doin ur readin or somethin or mayb ur nan (who i feel n smell around me all the time) is tellin u not 2 drink i was SOOOOOOO spooked seriously xxx

you can get the sticks in boots., definitely a well spent £14 if you get bfp this month.

thats really weird! have you read any star readings?
she says she meditates around you in the afternoon into a dictaphone, and then types it up in the evening (the computer is whats giving her the migraines) maybe she was doing it around the same time and got ur nans spirit stirred or something, be interesting to see what she comes back with. :happydance:
xxx


----------



## trixie79

i just got a jennyrenny........................i need my head read!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## Tallmom2b

clairmichael said:


> where in the shops do i get from then n yeah best prob wait as i ov cd11 my opks r nearly pos already so best wait keep it packaged up n yeah ur prob right i brought all these things 4 my plan 2 catch n test etc ill prob get my bfp like my reading said but hey if i do it would b the best £14 ive ever spent hehehe ;) xxx hows u 2day hun wooowww ur pic is good ive just emailed star just 4 a update wen my readin will b done i was freackin out last nite about 6.35pm 1 of my wine glasses shattered on its own nothin in it or anythin but i put it on the side 2 fill it with a drink but my little 1 called me n as i walked out the kitchen it just shattered no1 was in the kitchen n there really thick so ????? then me n my df were in the garden he took my glass in left it on the worksurface while he went upstairs n the exact same thing happened woooooow michael looked at me n said woooh i wonder if that lady is doin ur readin or somethin or mayb ur nan (who i feel n smell around me all the time) is tellin u not 2 drink i was SOOOOOOO spooked seriously xxx

That is spooky! Your nan is looking out for you:)


----------



## Hispirits

trixie79 said:


> i just got a jennyrenny........................i need my head read!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:wacko::wacko::wacko:

hahaha nargh letting jenny renny do that for you! xxx :haha:


----------



## Hispirits

i'm going to copy and paste what i wrote on cbfm stats earlier... get ready to read i think this is going to be long, i think i'm venting :coffee:

i feel in limbo at the moment. when i add together everything i have done this month as well as my predictions i think i have a good chance, but i've been stung so many times before for wishfull thinking that i have a nagging feeling, like every other month its going to end up being and i'm trying so hard not to tempt fate thinking like that, i'm trying so hard to be positive and get those good vibes flowing, but its starting to get tough now.
i keep thinking to myself its ok if its because i still have another shot at in May because my next cycles ends 29th. So my predcitionns May still be correct i'm screwing with my own head i'd like to cut off my imagination and conscious for the rest of the week.

so i brought a book the other day i read it had fab reviews on amazon its called
your pregnancy bible by dr anne deans
i decided to sit down and read it today to try to inget some poitivity and high spirits back into hispirits ;)

well i wish i hadn't bothered i don't know what i expected i'm gonig to copy some of it on here for you:


Around 25% experiance ovulation pain called mittleschmerz, middle pain caused by irritation from fluid or blood from the follicle as it ruptures, pain is not considered a reliable sign of ovulation.
When a man ejaculates its around 10 miles an hour, hundreds of millions sperm released
The fastest reach the egg in 45mins the slowest take 12 hrs
Only a few hundred arrive to the fallopian tube where fertilisation takes place
the sperm have to traverse the vagina, cervix and uterus and swim into the fallopian tubes before they reach the egg a distance of about 15-18 cm but its the equivalent of a human swimming over 100 lengths of an olympic swimming pool
The odds are stacked against sperm ever reaching their destination.
The moment of conception is wholly on timing
Only 200 sperm make it to the site of fertilisation
The egg is surrounded by thousands of cells.
The sperm fight their way through the cells 
They then reach the wall of the egg.
They then need to burrow through the outer layer of the egg and through a further layer.
Several sperm may break through the outer layer but only reaches the nucleus.
The sperms head fuses with the nucleus of the egg and immediately throws up a chemical barrier around it preventing any other perm penetrating
It takes the egg around 7 days to reach the uterus after leaving the ovary
5-7 days after ovulation progesterone production is at its high
This coincides with the arrival of the blastocyst in the uterus
It floats freely in the uterus for a few days
Approximately 9 days after fertilisation the blastocyst attaches itself to the uterine wall
It takes about 13 days for the embryo to implant firmly in the lining
Its estimated that 40% of blastocysts entering the uterus never implant


encouraging isn't it :growlmad:

hopefully you learnt something tho! lol


----------



## trixie79

i learnt that unless you have fast, persistent sperm and an easy egg, we are never going to get knocked up....................how the hell did i have triplets!!!!!!


----------



## Hispirits

your eggs must be over easy, i think mines hard boiled! lol xxx


----------



## trixie79

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## clairmichael

omg thats just made me really frustrated lol :) i emailed star n explained that something was going on in my house that i couldnt explain and i wanted 2 know wen i would get my readin still waiting on a reply..... im hopin it was my nan as 2 of my readings have pickd up on her already yaaaaaaay :) xx


----------



## clairmichael

Hispirits said:


> your eggs must be over easy, i think mines hard boiled! lol xxx

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Hispirits

https://www.dogproductshop.co.uk/smile/animated/anim_63.gif


----------



## Hispirits

clairmichael said:


> omg thats just made me really frustrated lol :) i emailed star n explained that something was going on in my house that i couldnt explain and i wanted 2 know wen i would get my readin still waiting on a reply..... im hopin it was my nan as 2 of my readings have pickd up on her already yaaaaaaay :) xx

i know, i was really p****d off after reading it, i thought reading it would get me all mushy and hopefull again, make me start talking to my belly button or summet! no instead its 'well love u ain't got luck on your side anyway, and just to make it even harder nature ain't either!" lol

no doubt its your nan then babe, you'll from star by tomorrow! :hugs:


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hispirits I liked your vent. As for the stats, ive known a few woman who are close to me who had difficulties or were told they could not have children. And all of them have a child or has a child on the way. 
The mind is a powerful thing, I think we should all try to stay positive.:thumbup: I really think it will help:)

:spermy::dust::spermy::dust::spermy:


----------



## Hispirits

Tallmom2b said:


> Hispirits I liked your vent. As for the stats, ive known a few woman who are close to me who had difficulties or were told they could not have children. And all of them have a child or has a child on the way.
> The mind is a powerful thing, I think we should all try to stay positive.:thumbup: I really think it will help:)
> 
> :spermy::dust::spermy::dust::spermy:

i know hun
and thats usually my way of thinking, but i think as soon as ovulation has been and gone and its completely up to nature i feel so helpless because i can't help it any way other (than remaining calm and stress free) i start to go a bit dark.
i think i need another reading lol :haha:


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hispirits said:


> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> Hispirits I liked your vent. As for the stats, ive known a few woman who are close to me who had difficulties or were told they could not have children. And all of them have a child or has a child on the way.
> The mind is a powerful thing, I think we should all try to stay positive.:thumbup: I really think it will help:)
> 
> :spermy::dust::spermy::dust::spermy:
> 
> i know hun
> and thats usually my way of thinking, but i think as soon as ovulation has been and gone and its completely up to nature i feel so helpless because i can't help it any way other (than remaining calm and stress free) i start to go a bit dark.
> i think i need another reading lol :haha:Click to expand...

Ya the 2WW makes me a little nuts:wacko: I REALLY hope my temp goes back up tomorrow morn. I'm gonna b bummed if it doesn't, I think I'll chart stalk before I go to bed:winkwink:


----------



## Hispirits

Tallmom2b said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> Hispirits I liked your vent. As for the stats, ive known a few woman who are close to me who had difficulties or were told they could not have children. And all of them have a child or has a child on the way.
> The mind is a powerful thing, I think we should all try to stay positive.:thumbup:  I really think it will help:)
> 
> :spermy::dust::spermy::dust::spermy:
> 
> i know hun
> and thats usually my way of thinking, but i think as soon as ovulation has been and gone and its completely up to nature i feel so helpless because i can't help it any way other (than remaining calm and stress free) i start to go a bit dark.
> i think i need another reading lol :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Ya the 2WW makes me a little nuts:wacko: I REALLY hope my temp goes back up tomorrow morn. I'm gonna b bummed if it doesn't, I think I'll chart stalk before I go to bed:winkwink:Click to expand...

mine hasn't so my chances are slipping away, if it goes down again tomorrow i think i'm well and truly out.
i hope you wake up to a nice high temperature today love :hugs:


----------



## Hispirits

Hispirits said:


> clairmichael said:
> 
> 
> omg thats just made me really frustrated lol :) i emailed star n explained that something was going on in my house that i couldnt explain and i wanted 2 know wen i would get my readin still waiting on a reply..... im hopin it was my nan as 2 of my readings have pickd up on her already yaaaaaaay :) xx
> 
> i know, i was really p****d off after reading it, i thought reading it would get me all mushy and hopefull again, make me start talking to my belly button or summet! no instead its 'well love u ain't got luck on your side anyway, and just to make it even harder nature ain't either!" lol
> 
> no doubt its your nan then babe, you'll from star by tomorrow! :hugs:Click to expand...

i think shes smashing your glasses telling you not to have a glass of wine definitely a sign

xx


----------



## Hispirits

our thread is getting low on readings.......
so i had another one hehe 
i had a jenny renny a year ago and she said may 2011, so i thought i'd get another, see what she says now :

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of August from a cycle that begins in July. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birth date is referenced the month of April 2012 - specific reference to the 10th and 13th.

a bit disappointed,seems like quite long way but what will be will be.

tallmom, have you figured out how to do a conception reading yet, i think i need one! x x


----------



## trixie79

how long did it take her to get back to you???

its my original due date for the triplets today................life sucks!
you all cheered me up yesterday, i actually laughed out loud, esp to the over easy eggs!!!

you al dont even realise this but your helping me grieve!!...next step....outside!!!!!


----------



## Claire1

Hi LAdies, Hope you're all enjoying the weather? I had another reading....Panrosa predicts July BFP and a boy...thats my second july prediction. FX'd, but not gonna get my hopes up to much.
Hispirits, hope your temp goes up tom, but dont worry if it doesnt, you still have a whole month of may to go!!!
Oh and you said someone ebay did a good reading, who was it? And yes...i'm now addicted to readings ha ha


----------



## Tallmom2b

trixie79 said:


> how long did it take her to get back to you???
> 
> its my original due date for the triplets today................life sucks!
> you all cheered me up yesterday, i actually laughed out loud, esp to the over easy eggs!!!
> 
> you al dont even realise this but your helping me grieve!!...next step....outside!!!!!

I'm so sorry for your loss:hugs: beginning of next month it will be a year since my MC, so right around this time last year I conceived. It's hard isn't it, we just gotta hope for the best. :dust:


----------



## Hispirits

trixie79 said:


> how long did it take her to get back to you???
> 
> its my original due date for the triplets today................life sucks!
> you all cheered me up yesterday, i actually laughed out loud, esp to the over easy eggs!!!
> 
> you al dont even realise this but your helping me grieve!!...next step....outside!!!!!

:hugs:
its awful when that dayas comes round i know how you feel. i should have two babies here with me now :cry:
our time will come hun xxxx:hugs:


----------



## Hispirits

Claire1 said:


> Hi LAdies, Hope you're all enjoying the weather? I had another reading....Panrosa predicts July BFP and a boy...thats my second july prediction. FX'd, but not gonna get my hopes up to much.
> Hispirits, hope your temp goes up tom, but dont worry if it doesnt, you still have a whole month of may to go!!!
> Oh and you said someone ebay did a good reading, who was it? And yes...i'm now addicted to readings ha ha

which ones have you already had? xxx


----------



## Hispirits

Tallmom2b said:


> trixie79 said:
> 
> 
> how long did it take her to get back to you???
> 
> its my original due date for the triplets today................life sucks!
> you all cheered me up yesterday, i actually laughed out loud, esp to the over easy eggs!!!
> 
> you al dont even realise this but your helping me grieve!!...next step....outside!!!!!
> 
> I'm so sorry for your loss:hugs: beginning of next month it will be a year since my MC, so right around this time last year I conceived. It's hard isn't it, we just gotta hope for the best. :dust:Click to expand...

this might be of interest

my nan has 4 kids, 3 of them have birthdays in february, meaning she conceived 3 times in june.
my aunt has 2 kids both born a in on the same day in april, so she conceived twice in july
my other aunt has two kids born in december so she conceived twice in march
and my best bud has two kids whos birthdays are 1 day apart in may so she conceived in august.

my last pregnancy was conceived in may and the one before that in september, if i conceive in may again this year too i think that maybe its evident that you have a couple of months through out the year when your chances of conceiving are higher, what do you guys think?
interesting isn't it :shrug:


----------



## Tallmom2b

I can believe that! Spring time is a very fertile time of the year for most animals, especially in places where there are four seasons.

I found a couple :bfp: charts in the FF galleries that had two low temps for implantation dip, I feel better now:haha: gotta love those galleries!


----------



## Hispirits

Tallmom2b said:


> I can believe that! Spring time is a very fertile time of the year for most animals, especially in places where there are four seasons.
> 
> I found a couple :bfp: charts in the FF galleries that had two low temps for implantation dip, I feel better now:haha: gotta love those galleries!

yeah me too :thumbup: it ain't over till the fat witch sings!
i just check some out with the same post ov temps as mine and quite a few ended :bfp: so it perked me up a bit too. i think tomorrows the judgement day of bbt's for you and me hun, we can cry together if it goes down :haha:
xxx


----------



## clairmichael

hey ladies well ive finished work now yaaaawn camped out with michael last night while he went fishin hehehe was fun but im tired now i even took my bbt hehehe only a little bit higher but i didnt have a sleepin bag or anythin n i was pretty cool throughout the night but still its a rise hey?? hispirt ur charts lookin good huni ur temp dip could poss be implantation so dont worry 2 much huni xx still not heard from star yet im gonna give her till monday eve as its a bank hol n all that she could of gone away or something


----------



## Hispirits

clairmichael said:


> hey ladies well ive finished work now yaaaawn camped out with michael last night while he went fishin hehehe was fun but im tired now i even took my bbt hehehe only a little bit higher but i didnt have a sleepin bag or anythin n i was pretty cool throughout the night but still its a rise hey?? hispirt ur charts lookin good huni ur temp dip could poss be implantation so dont worry 2 much huni xx still not heard from star yet im gonna give her till monday eve as its a bank hol n all that she could of gone away or something

i bet that was fun!!
thanks hun i'm hoping my chart will have a surge tomorrow.
i reakon you'll have your reading by tuesday, it will be worth the wait i promise, have you read hers b4? you can have a peak at mine if you like, get you geared up :winkwink:

xxx


----------



## Claire1

I've had a Gail reading which was june/July girl and panrosa july and a boy.

I def agree with re-fertile months. My family has lots of birthdays in march and april, which would mean june/july conception, hope I follow suit with my reading!


----------



## Hispirits

sounds promising!!! xxx


----------



## clairmichael

Hispirits said:


> clairmichael said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies well ive finished work now yaaaawn camped out with michael last night while he went fishin hehehe was fun but im tired now i even took my bbt hehehe only a little bit higher but i didnt have a sleepin bag or anythin n i was pretty cool throughout the night but still its a rise hey?? hispirt ur charts lookin good huni ur temp dip could poss be implantation so dont worry 2 much huni xx still not heard from star yet im gonna give her till monday eve as its a bank hol n all that she could of gone away or something
> 
> i bet that was fun!!
> thanks hun i'm hoping my chart will have a surge tomorrow.
> i reakon you'll have your reading by tuesday, it will be worth the wait i promise, have you read hers b4? you can have a peak at mine if you like, get you geared up :winkwink:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Yeah it was fun thanks huni :thumbup: 
im sure u will get your surge darl im sure of it :hugs: I would 2 read urs yes plz i have tried reading back in the threads to see but couldnt find it would love 2 read it xxxx


----------



## Hispirits

clairmichael said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clairmichael said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies well ive finished work now yaaaawn camped out with michael last night while he went fishin hehehe was fun but im tired now i even took my bbt hehehe only a little bit higher but i didnt have a sleepin bag or anythin n i was pretty cool throughout the night but still its a rise hey?? hispirt ur charts lookin good huni ur temp dip could poss be implantation so dont worry 2 much huni xx still not heard from star yet im gonna give her till monday eve as its a bank hol n all that she could of gone away or something
> 
> i bet that was fun!!
> thanks hun i'm hoping my chart will have a surge tomorrow.
> i reakon you'll have your reading by tuesday, it will be worth the wait i promise, have you read hers b4? you can have a peak at mine if you like, get you geared up :winkwink:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah it was fun thanks huni :thumbup:
> im sure u will get your surge darl im sure of it :hugs: I would 2 read urs yes plz i have tried reading back in the threads to see but couldnt find it would love 2 read it xxxxClick to expand...

here you go i'll leave it up til tomoz 4 u
i don't like to leave them up too long incase theres some scammers looking. 
here you go


----------



## clairmichael

omg that is so beautiful babes u may take it down if u want i totally agree with scammers etc but that was lovely babes ooooh i want mine even now ive been lookin in2 gettin another 1 but cant find a decent 1 at the mo im goin 2 a spiritualist church on fri next week for what they call reading of the hands im very interested in y them glasses shattered n small things keep happening 2 my nan has visited me in a dream once b4 2 warn me that my mother was upset n 2 tell her she was bein silly ...... the next morn i caled my mum apprently she had had a argument with my dad regarding some of my nans old junk which she wont throw out but my dad told her its just junk she wont mind so my mum threatend 2 throw him out instead (only messin) but that was freaky n no1 knew about that but her so hmmmmmm im wonderin even more now.... put it this way ive not had a glass of wine since lol xxxx


----------



## Hispirits

I totally believe you, be interesting to see what happens
When i was on my honeymoon in 2006 i woke up in the middle of the night, hysterical telling my husband that Dan had died (my ex) and that i knew it was just a dream but i really believed he was dead.
When we returned home my mum ushered my husband into the kitchen while i spoke to my sister and said to him Dan's died, how am i going to tell Kerry, and he said, she already knows.My whole honeymoon i felt so guilty ranting on about my ex that i thought had died to my newly wed husband, but i was right
i sometimes feel dan in my dreams, he comes to visit me, most of the time it isn't very nice, i wake up with such a feeling of guilt and usually feel really upset, like devastated.
everyone thinks i'm mad of course!
theres a spiritual church around the corner from me, i may investigate!

xxx


----------



## Claire1

Who did that reading for you highspirit? Very indepth.
Clairemichael, hope you get some answers. Very interesting. With regards to you feeling the presence of your nan and being able to smell her. I once smelt my grandad not long after he passed, I was very young and didnt understand, I just remember sniffing round my room trying to find where the smell was coming from. I'm really comforted by it now. Both my mum and nan had experiences which I dont want to go into on here as some people might thinks its a bit much...but I believe they happened.
When a friend of mine passed, I also had a weird electrical thing happen at a friends house when I was talking about her. Her cd player turned itself on even though it was turned off at the wall. We were both really freaked out! I take everything with a pinch of salt and try to find an explanation, but there wasnt one for that!!


----------



## MintChocChip

Hi!
Can I join you ladies please? I bought a Gail prediction, really pleased with it although I am hoping she has the months out (just by a few!). 

Gail predicted Aug conception and testing in September, she said baby girl 2012. Really hope she is right about the healthy baby girl 2012!


----------



## clairmichael

omg bless u do you have dreams sometimes that come true or feelings that you have been there before like dajavu?? u might find that ur senseative ive had a dream b4 - my bestfriends daughter died aged 9 she came 2 me in a dream when i moved back 2 the area sayin that someone had moved somethin and she didnt like it she was very upset n anciuos the following morn i called my friend and told her.... she put the phone down her oh called back tellin me that that eve she went 2 c a medium and the she told her 2 move a object she adored n put it somewhere awkward she had put the disney princess snow globe that i had brought her n the same as my little girl 4 1 xmas in the middle of the little girls bedroom on a mat and NOT told a single person not even her oh wth??? it happens every now n again 2 me that i dream like that but i get dejavu very often etc
you ought 2 look in2 a spiritulist church there very good apparntly ull have 2 let me know how u get on xx


----------



## Claire1

That is Crazy Hispirit! Just read yours as well claremichael, you ladies ought to get youselves to that church. You both seem to be intune with that kind of thing x


----------



## MintChocChip

There is a spiritualist church near me but I would be so emotional going I don't think I could hold it together. Keep trying to build up the courage to go, please let us know how you get on!


----------



## Hispirits

Claire1 said:


> Who did that reading for you highspirit? Very indepth.
> Clairemichael, hope you get some answers. Very interesting. With regards to you feeling the presence of your nan and being able to smell her. I once smelt my grandad not long after he passed, I was very young and didnt understand, I just remember sniffing round my room trying to find where the smell was coming from. I'm really comforted by it now. Both my mum and nan had experiences which I dont want to go into on here as some people might thinks its a bit much...but I believe they happened.
> When a friend of mine passed, I also had a weird electrical thing happen at a friends house when I was talking about her. Her cd player turned itself on even though it was turned off at the wall. We were both really freaked out! I take everything with a pinch of salt and try to find an explanation, but there wasnt one for that!!

Psychic star on eBay xxx


----------



## clairmichael

Claire1 said:


> Who did that reading for you highspirit? Very indepth.
> Clairemichael, hope you get some answers. Very interesting. With regards to you feeling the presence of your nan and being able to smell her. I once smelt my grandad not long after he passed, I was very young and didnt understand, I just remember sniffing round my room trying to find where the smell was coming from. I'm really comforted by it now. Both my mum and nan had experiences which I dont want to go into on here as some people might thinks its a bit much...but I believe they happened.
> When a friend of mine passed, I also had a weird electrical thing happen at a friends house when I was talking about her. Her cd player turned itself on even though it was turned off at the wall. We were both really freaked out! I take everything with a pinch of salt and try to find an explanation, but there wasnt one for that!!

Thanks Claire1 i feel very connected 2 my nan i cared 4 her in the last few weeks off her life but sadly went home 2 look after my kids in the eve like i always did when my mum came home (we did caring in like shifts me durin the day 8-4 mum after that) but wen my bro called 2 tell me hurry i ran up the street so fast i had already missed her so i sat by her side untill the morn i fell asleep holdin her hand till they took her its cos of her i love my new job well not exactly new lol been there a yr now im a carer 4 the disabled n elderly in there homes n i feel close 2 her everyday bless her but sometimes i feel cold then like a prickly warm feelin etc some people dnt believe it :wacko:but im afraid im a very strong believer :thumbup:


----------



## Hispirits

clairmichael said:


> omg bless u do you have dreams sometimes that come true or feelings that you have been there before like dajavu?? u might find that ur senseative ive had a dream b4 - my bestfriends daughter died aged 9 she came 2 me in a dream when i moved back 2 the area sayin that someone had moved somethin and she didnt like it she was very upset n anciuos the following morn i called my friend and told her.... she put the phone down her oh called back tellin me that that eve she went 2 c a medium and the she told her 2 move a object she adored n put it somewhere awkward she had put the disney princess snow globe that i had brought her n the same as my little girl 4 1 xmas in the middle of the little girls bedroom on a mat and NOT told a single person not even her oh wth??? it happens every now n again 2 me that i dream like that but i get dejavu very often etc
> you ought 2 look in2 a spiritulist church there very good apparntly ull have 2 let me know how u get on xx

That's amazing.freaky and spooky but still wicked . We definitely need to get u reading tarots I think u'l b ace at it. X


----------



## Hispirits

MintChocChip said:


> Hi!
> Can I join you ladies please? I bought a Gail prediction, really pleased with it although I am hoping she has the months out (just by a few!).
> 
> Gail predicted Aug conception and testing in September, she said baby girl 2012. Really hope she is right about the healthy baby girl 2012!

Welcome xxx


----------



## clairmichael

you ought 2 go 2 the church huni n we can both c what they say :) it would b interesting 2 c what they pick up on hey.... mayb they might pick up ur ex they say that they come 2 you in your sleep 2 give u messages etc as you body is more relaxed n that oooooh im interested now xx

claire1 hehehe i prob would b like that 2 but it will b worth it xxx


----------



## Claire1

clairmichael said:


> Claire1 said:
> 
> 
> Who did that reading for you highspirit? Very indepth.
> Clairemichael, hope you get some answers. Very interesting. With regards to you feeling the presence of your nan and being able to smell her. I once smelt my grandad not long after he passed, I was very young and didnt understand, I just remember sniffing round my room trying to find where the smell was coming from. I'm really comforted by it now. Both my mum and nan had experiences which I dont want to go into on here as some people might thinks its a bit much...but I believe they happened.
> When a friend of mine passed, I also had a weird electrical thing happen at a friends house when I was talking about her. Her cd player turned itself on even though it was turned off at the wall. We were both really freaked out! I take everything with a pinch of salt and try to find an explanation, but there wasnt one for that!!
> 
> Thanks Claire1 i feel very connected 2 my nan i cared 4 her in the last few weeks off her life but sadly went home 2 look after my kids in the eve like i always did when my mum came home (we did caring in like shifts me durin the day 8-4 mum after that) but wen my bro called 2 tell me hurry i ran up the street so fast i had already missed her so i sat by her side untill the morn i fell asleep holdin her hand till they took her its cos of her i love my new job well not exactly new lol been there a yr now im a carer 4 the disabled n elderly in there homes n i feel close 2 her everyday bless her but sometimes i feel cold then like a prickly warm feelin etc some people dnt believe it :wacko:but im afraid im a very strong believer :thumbup:Click to expand...

:cry: You've bought a tear to my eye. I have a really close family as well, I'm positive your nan is keeping an eye on you. You will get some answers soon I'm sure.xx


----------



## MintChocChip

Thanks!

Really glad I have found ths site and looking forward to sharing everyones journeys with them :flower:


----------



## clairmichael

woooow u read my mind ive been lookin in2 that these last few days ive brought a book friday just looking where 2 buy some cards from im gonna look at the may day bank hol market 2morow i had a spritulaist reading yrs ago ive been lookin 4 the tape as they recorded it would b great 2 hear what they said again xxx


----------



## Hispirits

Off to :sleep:
Speak to u all tomoro 
Xxxxx


----------



## clairmichael

Claire1 said:


> clairmichael said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claire1 said:
> 
> 
> Who did that reading for you highspirit? Very indepth.
> Clairemichael, hope you get some answers. Very interesting. With regards to you feeling the presence of your nan and being able to smell her. I once smelt my grandad not long after he passed, I was very young and didnt understand, I just remember sniffing round my room trying to find where the smell was coming from. I'm really comforted by it now. Both my mum and nan had experiences which I dont want to go into on here as some people might thinks its a bit much...but I believe they happened.
> When a friend of mine passed, I also had a weird electrical thing happen at a friends house when I was talking about her. Her cd player turned itself on even though it was turned off at the wall. We were both really freaked out! I take everything with a pinch of salt and try to find an explanation, but there wasnt one for that!!
> 
> Thanks Claire1 i feel very connected 2 my nan i cared 4 her in the last few weeks off her life but sadly went home 2 look after my kids in the eve like i always did when my mum came home (we did caring in like shifts me durin the day 8-4 mum after that) but wen my bro called 2 tell me hurry i ran up the street so fast i had already missed her so i sat by her side untill the morn i fell asleep holdin her hand till they took her its cos of her i love my new job well not exactly new lol been there a yr now im a carer 4 the disabled n elderly in there homes n i feel close 2 her everyday bless her but sometimes i feel cold then like a prickly warm feelin etc some people dnt believe it :wacko:but im afraid im a very strong believer :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> :cry: You've bought a tear to my eye. I have a really close family as well, I'm positive your nan is keeping an eye on you. You will get some answers soon I'm sure.xxClick to expand...

:hugs: awww thanks huni i do hope so i know its silly but oi talk 2 her all the time when no1 is listening :haha: xx


----------



## clairmichael

Hispirits said:


> Off to :sleep:
> Speak to u all tomoro
> Xxxxx

nite nite bbe girl xxxxxx swet dreams xxxxxxx:hugs::kiss:


----------



## MintChocChip

Night night Hispirits!

I 100% believe Clair that your nan is listening its not silly at all! :flower:


----------



## clairmichael

Oooh i hope so id still talk 2 her even if she wasnt it makes me feel better lol xx r u a spiritual person xx


----------



## MintChocChip

When my gran died I couldn't cope with the thought that, that was it, It was too final for me. My friend had organised for a medium to come to her house for a group of us, at the time it was just for fun but the lady blew me away, she told me so much that was true to my life and lots about my gran, all things she couldn't have known!
Total believer now!


----------



## AriesMom07

Hey girlies I got my babylove prediction:

I see a find out with a positive test OR conceive OR give birth in APRIL OR MAY. So either find out with a positive test OR conceive THIS APRIL OR MAY OR GIVE BIRTH APRIL OR MAY OF 2012. I see a boy.



Not as thrilled about the boy part haha but I will be happy with whatever I just really hope may is my month!!!! I am waiting on AF with 2 BFNS under my belt...Wish she would just get here already!


----------



## Hotpink

my prediction is in my siggy


----------



## Hispirits

MintChocChip said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Really glad I have found ths site and looking forward to sharing everyones journeys with them :flower:

:hugs:

xx


----------



## Hispirits

clairmichael said:


> you ought 2 go 2 the church huni n we can both c what they say :) it would b interesting 2 c what they pick up on hey.... mayb they might pick up ur ex they say that they come 2 you in your sleep 2 give u messages etc as you body is more relaxed n that oooooh im interested now xx
> 
> claire1 hehehe i prob would b like that 2 but it will b worth it xxx

when Dan comes to me he is frantic and telling me i need to see his mum, she's not looking after herself and that i should go to her.(the last time i went it just upset her)
or 
that i need to tell her to get his son. he's not being looked after
(dans mum didn't accept his 2nd son as legitimate because the mum is drugged up trollop, no denying its dans when you look at him tho)

i wake up feeling helpless, i haven't seen them in 4 years how can i do anything about it
and the next time he pops up i wake up with such guilt because i haven't done anything.
he's the only one that i see though.
my grandad who i loved dearly died 10 years ago and i never hear a peep out of him. :winkwink:
but i think me and Dan and such a strong connection, it wasn't a good relationship, we couldn't be with each other and couldn't be without if you know what i mean. it was very intense two years.
but the last time he came to me, i had had enough and i asked him to stop it now, its been going on to long he needs to be a peace and move on and i haven't heard from him since. :shrug:
i did expect one of my readings to pick up on him, but as they haven't i think he may of left me now. 
he was 24 when he died he was in a car crash and died of MRSA in hospital poor love, his actual cause of death was a heart attack, at 24, but he was really heavy on the drugs i think maybe if he had been healthy he would have pulled through. :cry:


----------



## lolam15

BFN. Oh well, maybe next month.


----------



## trixie79

lolam15 said:


> BFN. Oh well, maybe next month.

:hugs:


----------



## Hispirits

lolam15 said:


> BFN. Oh well, maybe next month.

:flower:
lolam where have you been? i missed you :hugs:
sorry you got bfn hun. fx for you next month xxx
:dust:


----------



## trixie79

got my jennyrenny reading
Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of July from a cycle that begins in June. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birth date is referenced the month of March 2012 - specific reference to the 21st and 16th.

so thats the 3rd one that has said july and my medium that i went to as well told me that i would have big baby news in july.
i know i need to take these with a pinch of salt but wouldnt it be great.


----------



## Claire1

trixie79 said:


> got my jennyrenny reading
> Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of July from a cycle that begins in June. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birth date is referenced the month of March 2012 - specific reference to the 21st and 16th.
> 
> so thats the 3rd one that has said july and my medium that i went to as well told me that i would have big baby news in july.
> i know i need to take these with a pinch of salt but wouldnt it be great.

Oh I hope so, I've always thought july would be a good month to conceive, would like a spring baby ha ha. Not that i'm too fussy though! I'm tempted to get another one, but dont know if I should get jenny renny or Physchic star? Will prob end up with both, ha ha


----------



## DVSVXN

hey hope everyones doing well


----------



## Hispirits

DVSVXN said:


> hey hope everyones doing well

Hey girl, i've been thinking of you.
hows it going, have things sorted themselves out? 
:hugs:


----------



## DVSVXN

Hispirits said:


> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> hey hope everyones doing well
> 
> Hey girl, i've been thinking of you.
> hows it going, have things sorted themselves out?
> :hugs:Click to expand...

He wants me back but thinking about it im not sure it will work thigs have changed and all.going to the docs this week to go back on the pill


----------



## Hispirits

*Looks like i've got a few updates for the chart, girls can you do me a favor message me them to my page so i don't have to keep filtering back through to find them, if anything needs added or adjusting can you let me no on my home page to thanks*


----------



## Hispirits

DVSVXN said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> hey hope everyones doing well
> 
> Hey girl, i've been thinking of you.
> hows it going, have things sorted themselves out?
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> He wants me back but thinking about it im not sure it will work thigs have changed and all.going to the docs this week to go back on the pillClick to expand...

:hugs:
are you ok though?
has he explained himself yet? xx


----------



## DVSVXN

Hispirits said:


> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> hey hope everyones doing well
> 
> Hey girl, i've been thinking of you.
> hows it going, have things sorted themselves out?
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> He wants me back but thinking about it im not sure it will work thigs have changed and all.going to the docs this week to go back on the pillClick to expand...
> 
> :hugs:
> are you ok though?
> has he explained himself yet? xxClick to expand...

he just thought it wouldnt work and everything.then seeing me with brad hes got real down over it (even talk about killing himself) so im torn in 2 places


----------



## Hispirits

DVSVXN said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> hey hope everyones doing well
> 
> Hey girl, i've been thinking of you.
> hows it going, have things sorted themselves out?
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> He wants me back but thinking about it im not sure it will work thigs have changed and all.going to the docs this week to go back on the pillClick to expand...
> 
> :hugs:
> are you ok though?
> has he explained himself yet? xxClick to expand...
> 
> he just thought it wouldnt work and everything.then seeing me with brad hes got real down over it (even talk about killing himself) so im torn in 2 placesClick to expand...

he sounds like hard work. you can't be having that kinda stuff, sounds like he needs to grow up a bit. talking of suicide, its not fare on you, he's pulling on your heart strings and attention seeking. i really hoped to be with you along you ttc & pregnancy journey, but if he's being like that, then i have to agree darling its not the time for kids.:hugs:
you poor thing, you have to be strong and rise above him, put yourself first! x


----------



## Tallmom2b

lolam15 said:


> BFN. Oh well, maybe next month.

Sorry lolam :hugs: 



Claire1 said:


> trixie79 said:
> 
> 
> got my jennyrenny reading
> Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of July from a cycle that begins in June. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birth date is referenced the month of March 2012 - specific reference to the 21st and 16th.
> 
> so thats the 3rd one that has said july and my medium that i went to as well told me that i would have big baby news in july.
> i know i need to take these with a pinch of salt but wouldnt it be great.
> 
> Oh I hope so, I've always thought july would be a good month to conceive, would like a spring baby ha ha. Not that i'm too fussy though! I'm tempted to get another one, but dont know if I should get jenny renny or Physchic star? Will prob end up with both, ha haClick to expand...

I haven't had a jenny renny yet but I love my psychic star one! Her's are longer and more in depth.:thumbup:



DVSVXN said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> hey hope everyones doing well
> 
> Hey girl, i've been thinking of you.
> hows it going, have things sorted themselves out?
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> He wants me back but thinking about it im not sure it will work thigs have changed and all.going to the docs this week to go back on the pillClick to expand...
> 
> :hugs:
> are you ok though?
> has he explained himself yet? xxClick to expand...
> 
> he just thought it wouldnt work and everything.then seeing me with brad hes got real down over it (even talk about killing himself) so im torn in 2 placesClick to expand...

Yikes, he DOES sound like he's hard work. You deserve better. But I think your right in taking a break with TTC. :hugs:


----------



## Hispirits

well i'm back to uni tomorrow, i really can't be bothered. i've done no work because i've been glued to this for two weeks lol
one bonus; student loan goes in the bank in the morning....... keeerching!
i'm going to go and buy a baby herman tortoise :happydance:
but i have to get back back side in gear this week as we haven't got long left, so when i post it will probably be through my iphone, i apologise now for the spelling and auto texts :haha:
i feel like i've put on about a stone in the last two weeks. its because if been idle, i've got a power plate and i haven't gone on it for over a week just incase :winkwink:, i usually have a few sessions on dance central on the kinect, but can't just in case. i think i need to get a dog to take for a walk lol


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hispirits said:


> well i'm back to uni tomorrow, i really can't be bothered. i've done no work because i've been glued to this for two weeks lol
> one bonus; student loan goes in the bank in the morning....... keeerching!
> i'm going to go and buy a baby herman tortoise :happydance:
> but i have to get back back side in gear this week as we haven't got long left, so when i post it will probably be through my iphone, i apologise now for the spelling and auto texts :haha:
> i feel like i've put on about a stone in the last two weeks. its because if been idle, i've got a power plate and i haven't gone on it for over a week just incase :winkwink:, i usually have a few sessions on dance central on the kinect, but can't just in case. i think i need to get a dog to take for a walk lol

:hugs:Have fun with school!!:haha: Don't forget about us:winkwink:


----------



## pambolina21

I just bought a Gail reading (my 3rd one, as previous readings were wrong)....I hope she's right this time!!!


----------



## Hispirits

Well girls my brain is frazzled I'm coming home soon. Our thread is ging very quiet. We've definitely exhausted all our reading resources! Xxx


----------



## pambolina21

My Gail reading!!!

Im seeing clearly a baby boy ahead for you on your path and I see this conception before June 2011,and I see all is well around his pregnancy, labour and birth and will make a welcomed edition to your family

Spirit show me a further conception here for January 2013, and Im shown this as also a boy, and again no problems show here for you and that all is healthy and well around pregnancy, labour and birth


I'm so excited!!!!


----------



## Mommy2be20

I got my prediction this morning from Gail and I'll say I'm impressed... it's really detailed and I hope she's right!!! I specifically like how she says my pregnancy, labour and birth would be healthy, I have a history of ectopic and am terrified of losing my last tube, so I pray she's right on that at least:happydance:
"Spirit show me your conception month of May 2011, and I have a lady linking in around you closely from spirit with an A initial who is very happy to bring you this news, she is showing a beautiful baby girl, and quite fair haired at birth but this will darken, and shows her pregnancy, labour and birth as healthy and well, and that you enjoy every moment of being a mum, and have a lovely strong bond always with your daughter"
I'm trying to figure out who "A" would be still, haven't a clue at this point :wacko: 
"I then see a further conception, with an early January 2013 , and a healthy baby boy, and all well around pregnancy, labour and birth for you and again spirit show how similar looking your children will be :)"
Sorry it's so lengthy, I didn't really want to pick certain pieces out. I'm CD1, so getting this this morning was a little pick-me-up to get through the next two boring weeks
:dust:


----------



## clairmichael

Hispirits said:


> clairmichael said:
> 
> 
> you ought 2 go 2 the church huni n we can both c what they say :) it would b interesting 2 c what they pick up on hey.... mayb they might pick up ur ex they say that they come 2 you in your sleep 2 give u messages etc as you body is more relaxed n that oooooh im interested now xx
> 
> claire1 hehehe i prob would b like that 2 but it will b worth it xxx
> 
> when Dan comes to me he is frantic and telling me i need to see his mum, she's not looking after herself and that i should go to her.(the last time i went it just upset her)
> or
> that i need to tell her to get his son. he's not being looked after
> (dans mum didn't accept his 2nd son as legitimate because the mum is drugged up trollop, no denying its dans when you look at him tho)
> 
> i wake up feeling helpless, i haven't seen them in 4 years how can i do anything about it
> and the next time he pops up i wake up with such guilt because i haven't done anything.
> he's the only one that i see though.
> my grandad who i loved dearly died 10 years ago and i never hear a peep out of him. :winkwink:
> but i think me and Dan and such a strong connection, it wasn't a good relationship, we couldn't be with each other and couldn't be without if you know what i mean. it was very intense two years.
> but the last time he came to me, i had had enough and i asked him to stop it now, its been going on to long he needs to be a peace and move on and i haven't heard from him since. :shrug:
> i did expect one of my readings to pick up on him, but as they haven't i think he may of left me now.
> he was 24 when he died he was in a car crash and died of MRSA in hospital poor love, his actual cause of death was a heart attack, at 24, but he was really heavy on the drugs i think maybe if he had been healthy he would have pulled through. :cry:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs: i totally know what you mean me n my ex was lke that we still in contact but its not good :dohh: bless u dont feel guilty about anything as that will most prob play on ur mind reg dreams etc and thats prob y he comes 2 u :hugs: the thigs we go through hey bbe if ever you wanna talk or vent or anything feel free 2 talk 2 me bbe in always here xxxxxxxxx :hugs::kiss:


----------



## clairmichael

thats a lovely reading mummy2b20 xx


----------



## clairmichael

Well ladies im a little confused my cycles r normally very reg o on cd11 but last month was a little late on af n my temp didnt go down so was wonderin if it was a mc or not then ive been doin my opk's since cd8 like i normally do n the line is no where 2 b seen just done 1 again n its there but faint n my temp dipped 2day so prob wont o till thurs now i thought u ov'd roughly the same each month my body is soooooo messed up im confused how little i really know about my body can u lovely ladies chk my chart n c plzzzzz xx ps still not heard frm star either xx


----------



## Hispirits

clairmichael said:


> Well ladies im a little confused my cycles r normally very reg o on cd11 but last month was a little late on af n my temp didnt go down so was wonderin if it was a mc or not then ive been doin my opk's since cd8 like i normally do n the line is no where 2 b seen just done 1 again n its there but faint n my temp dipped 2day so prob wont o till thurs now i thought u ov'd roughly the same each month my body is soooooo messed up im confused how little i really know about my body can u lovely ladies chk my chart n c plzzzzz xx ps still not heard frm star either xx

chase star up hun. 
i think our bodys are unpredictable, especially o days. i think its unlikely to come the same time every month. it think tomorrow temp will tell.
have you done anything different this month, any new tabs or meds? 
i can never pin point my o, i no my af comes every 4th sunday, but every now and then it'll come a day early or a day late.
i think the whole form is a bit dry of :bfp: this month. i don't think i'll be getting one this month.
next month i'm going to start the smep and going to go back to my acupuncturist, i only went 2 months last month before i conceived. 
i'm at uni tomorrow and thursday so i'll pop in and out of here when i can :hugs:
i'll check out your chart in the morn see how its looking :hugs:


----------



## Hispirits

to my lovely ladys, i'm at uni this week and going to update the chart on friday. so inbox me your readings, 
i got yours ariesmom. xx


----------



## Bump4MePleez

I've been looking for some more psychics to harass lol! I've had Jenny, Mary, Gail, Tracey and I'm sure I'm forgetting a few. I'm waiting for Brooke and Cheri. So far Sky is my favorite she was the most detailed, I definitely recommend her;-)


----------



## Hispirits

Bump4MePleez said:


> I've been looking for some more psychics to harass lol! I've had Jenny, Mary, Gail, Tracey and I'm sure I'm forgetting a few. I'm waiting for Brooke and Cheri. So far Sky is my favorite she was the most detailed, I definitely recommend her;-)

i haven't had a brooke or sky

where did you get them from xxxx:kiss:


----------



## Bump4MePleez

Sky's site is askpsychicsky.webs.com 
Brooke's site is brooke77.com I think 
If you go on eBay and search fertility psychic readings there's a couple there too


----------



## Bump4MePleez

Sky's site is askpsychicsky.webs.com 
Brooke's site is brooke77.com I think 
If you go on eBay and search fertility psychic readings there's a couple there too


----------



## lolam15

Hi ladies. Sorry ive been mia for a bit. Been up to my eyes in domestic drama!! My ex found out i got married in october and stopped paying maintenance for my dd. He hasnt seen her since she was 8 weeks old and has never given her so much as a birthday card. Anyway, when the csa contacted him he told them she wasnt his and made us go for dna testing. Got the results back this week and my dh was really upset to see it down on paper like that. He has been with us most of her life (she calls him dad), has no biological children and treats my lo like a princess. He is so good with her and she absolutely adores him. He started to worry that the lying, cheating pos that hasnt ever bothered with her might change his mind and turn up to make more trouble for us, or that if anything ever happened to me he could take her. Anyway, been a really hard week but my dh has decided he wants to adopt my dd, and after much discussion we have agreed to look in to it after our holiday. He is the most amazing dad in the world, and my ex has made it very clear so many times he doesnt want her so hopefully my little angel will finally get the daddy she deserves.
All i need now is for my predictions to come up trumps and everything will be perfect!!

Anyway, nice to see everyone still here and some new faces too. Welcome to everyone who's joined us. 
We had a good run of BFPs there and now nothing for a bit!! Come on ladies, lets get Bding!! We need to prove the sceptics are wrong and Gail, Luna, panrosa, jennyrenny, Babylove etc are right!!

Hispirits- still got my fxxxd this is your month. Thanks for missing me petal xx

Tallmom- Love the new profile pic chick xx

Dvsvxn- Nice to see you back, been really worried about you. Sorry if im going to sound blunt, but don't let him pressure you, all that suicide talk is emotional blackmail. Just take your time to decide how you feel. If he really loves you he will give you the time and space to work out what is right for you and your future child. Stay strong hun xx

Anyway, my cycle all over the place. Got my BFN but no AF yet. I didnt catch my +opk so not sure what is going on, but this isn't my month so i'm ok with that.
JUNE is my month!!! Hurry up June!!! 

Happy thoughts and Babydust to all you lovely ladies xxx


----------



## AriesMom07

Thanks Hispirits :) I'm going crazy waiting for AF. Another BFN today but still no AF. ARGH!


----------



## clairmichael

Hispirits said:


> clairmichael said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies im a little confused my cycles r normally very reg o on cd11 but last month was a little late on af n my temp didnt go down so was wonderin if it was a mc or not then ive been doin my opk's since cd8 like i normally do n the line is no where 2 b seen just done 1 again n its there but faint n my temp dipped 2day so prob wont o till thurs now i thought u ov'd roughly the same each month my body is soooooo messed up im confused how little i really know about my body can u lovely ladies chk my chart n c plzzzzz xx ps still not heard frm star either xx
> 
> chase star up hun.
> i think our bodys are unpredictable, especially o days. i think its unlikely to come the same time every month. it think tomorrow temp will tell.
> have you done anything different this month, any new tabs or meds?
> i can never pin point my o, i no my af comes every 4th sunday, but every now and then it'll come a day early or a day late.
> i think the whole form is a bit dry of :bfp: this month. i don't think i'll be getting one this month.
> next month i'm going to start the smep and going to go back to my acupuncturist, i only went 2 months last month before i conceived.
> i'm at uni tomorrow and thursday so i'll pop in and out of here when i can :hugs:
> i'll check out your chart in the morn see how its looking :hugs:Click to expand...

im gonna email star now n c what she says cos its been waaay over a week i emailed her thur n sat still no reply, my af is normally every 28 days but 2 months ago af was 26 then o came cd11 n af cd26 so i guess its sortin itself out from my menopause etc ive got like cramps last night n backache my bb's r a little tender so i guess my o is on its way it just better hurry b4 fri ive looked at your chart bbe in its lookin good no dramatic dips or anything so ur still ok bbe xxxx:hugs: u never know huni if this isnt our month the next 1 will defo b ours n we can b bump budds :happydance: xx


----------



## Hispirits

Babe ur chart looks fine, I've seen quite a few.... I interesting ones lately.
If it's pattern is a little out of the norm from what your used to seeing, then I think what your saying is right, you'd be surprised of long it takes the body to full recover.
I have epilepsy, it controlled now, but in my early 20's it was wild, 5 tonic clonic convulsions aday! I was on such high doses of meds I was a zombie and they Made me really Illl.
It got to a stage where the specialists couldn't help me any mire medication wise they had run out of options, so they put me forward for brain Surgary,
The wanted to remove the part of the brain where the epilepsy was coming from.
Dh was dead against it because of the risk, and it was very high risk op, he was afraid I'd due or wake up physically disabled.
But I felt disabled at the time anyway. In the end without telling anyone a began taking myself off my meds, my suezures stopped almost instantly, I was Ill for about 3 months with withdrawals and I didn't feel completely like myself for a year.
I haven't had a siezures since 28 th august 2007
The body takes time to heel hunny, but gradually over time things improve. You menstrual cycle will probably be the last thing to regulate like clockwork, I mean not many woman gave a click work cycle anyway.
:hugs:


----------



## Tallmom2b

lolam15 said:


> Hi ladies. Sorry ive been mia for a bit. Been up to my eyes in domestic drama!! My ex found out i got married in october and stopped paying maintenance for my dd. He hasnt seen her since she was 8 weeks old and has never given her so much as a birthday card. Anyway, when the csa contacted him he told them she wasnt his and made us go for dna testing. Got the results back this week and my dh was really upset to see it down on paper like that. He has been with us most of her life (she calls him dad), has no biological children and treats my lo like a princess. He is so good with her and she absolutely adores him. He started to worry that the lying, cheating pos that hasnt ever bothered with her might change his mind and turn up to make more trouble for us, or that if anything ever happened to me he could take her. Anyway, been a really hard week but my dh has decided he wants to adopt my dd, and after much discussion we have agreed to look in to it after our holiday. He is the most amazing dad in the world, and my ex has made it very clear so many times he doesnt want her so hopefully my little angel will finally get the daddy she deserves.
> All i need now is for my predictions to come up trumps and everything will be perfect!!
> 
> Anyway, nice to see everyone still here and some new faces too. Welcome to everyone who's joined us.
> We had a good run of BFPs there and now nothing for a bit!! Come on ladies, lets get Bding!! We need to prove the sceptics are wrong and Gail, Luna, panrosa, jennyrenny, Babylove etc are right!!
> 
> Hispirits- still got my fxxxd this is your month. Thanks for missing me petal xx
> 
> Tallmom- Love the new profile pic chick xx
> 
> Dvsvxn- Nice to see you back, been really worried about you. Sorry if im going to sound blunt, but don't let him pressure you, all that suicide talk is emotional blackmail. Just take your time to decide how you feel. If he really loves you he will give you the time and space to work out what is right for you and your future child. Stay strong hun xx
> 
> Anyway, my cycle all over the place. Got my BFN but no AF yet. I didnt catch my +opk so not sure what is going on, but this isn't my month so i'm ok with that.
> JUNE is my month!!! Hurry up June!!!
> 
> Happy thoughts and Babydust to all you lovely ladies xxx

I'm glad everything is working out for you and your family:hugs:
:dust:



Hispirits said:


> Babe ur chart looks fine, I've seen quite a few.... I interesting ones lately.
> If it's pattern is a little out of the norm from what your used to seeing, then I think what your saying is right, you'd be surprised of long it takes the body to full recover.
> I have epilepsy, it controlled now, but in my early 20's it was wild, 5 tonic clonic convulsions aday! I was on such high doses of meds I was a zombie and they Made me really Illl.
> It got to a stage where the specialists couldn't help me any mire medication wise they had run out of options, so they put me forward for brain Surgary,
> The wanted to remove the part of the brain where the epilepsy was coming from.
> Dh was dead against it because of the risk, and it was very high risk op, he was afraid I'd due or wake up physically disabled.
> But I felt disabled at the time anyway. In the end without telling anyone a began taking myself off my meds, my suezures stopped almost instantly, I was Ill for about 3 months with withdrawals and I didn't feel completely like myself for a year.
> I haven't had a siezures since 28 th august 2007
> The body takes time to heel hunny, but gradually over time things improve. You menstrual cycle will probably be the last thing to regulate like clockwork, I mean not many woman gave a click work cycle anyway.
> :hugs:

I think your right, if your body is stressed it makes sense that it wouldn't think it's a good time to reproduce. 
Glad your better now hispirits:hugs:


----------



## lolam15

AriesMom07 said:


> Thanks Hispirits :) I'm going crazy waiting for AF. Another BFN today but still no AF. ARGH!

aaargh that's even worse than the 2ww. I'm in the same boat atm. If I'm not getting my bfp I want af to just show up already so I can start the new cycle.
Hope the witch stays away and you get your bfp Hun xxxx


----------



## lolam15

Hispirits said:


> Babe ur chart looks fine, I've seen quite a few.... I interesting ones lately.
> If it's pattern is a little out of the norm from what your used to seeing, then I think what your saying is right, you'd be surprised of long it takes the body to full recover.
> I have epilepsy, it controlled now, but in my early 20's it was wild, 5 tonic clonic convulsions aday! I was on such high doses of meds I was a zombie and they Made me really Illl.
> It got to a stage where the specialists couldn't help me any mire medication wise they had run out of options, so they put me forward for brain Surgary,
> The wanted to remove the part of the brain where the epilepsy was coming from.
> Dh was dead against it because of the risk, and it was very high risk op, he was afraid I'd due or wake up physically disabled.
> But I felt disabled at the time anyway. In the end without telling anyone a began taking myself off my meds, my suezures stopped almost instantly, I was Ill for about 3 months with withdrawals and I didn't feel completely like myself for a year.
> I haven't had a siezures since 28 th august 2007
> The body takes time to heel hunny, but gradually over time things improve. You menstrual cycle will probably be the last thing to regulate like clockwork, I mean not many woman gave a click work cycle anyway.
> :hugs:

Wow, you've really been through the mill hispirits. Glad things are much better for you now :hugs:


----------



## trixie79

god thats strange that they stopped when you came off all those meds......i hope your well now, you will have to be careful when you do get preggers and insist on consultant led care!


----------



## Tallmom2b

I think I need another reading:(
I'm getting discouraged:cry:
How about a Jenny renny? Is she still doing them?


----------



## babyhopes2010

pambolina21 said:


> I just bought a Gail reading (my 3rd one, as previous readings were wrong)....I hope she's right this time!!!

u should have asked me id guess for free :haha:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Tallmom2b said:


> I think I need another reading:(
> I'm getting discouraged:cry:
> How about a Jenny renny? Is she still doing them?

I dont believe in all this crap however i got 6month tarot reading of jenny ren and it was amazingly accurate :)


----------



## Hispirits

Bump4MePleez said:


> Sky's site is askpsychicsky.webs.com
> Brooke's site is brooke77.com I think
> If you go on eBay and search fertility psychic readings there's a couple there too

How Long does sky take xxx


----------



## Hispirits

Hi girls I'm going to log in properly later a catch up with u all, I so tired today, dh is Ill I was up with him most the night. Tallmom I got a new reading yesterday from sky the links above this post xxxxx


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hispirits said:


> Hi girls I'm going to log in properly later a catch up with u all, I so tired today, dh is Ill I was up with him most the night. Tallmom I got a new reading yesterday from sky the links above this post xxxxx

Maybe i'll wait till you get yours and see what you think and maybe i'll get one too:muaha:

Have you gotten your cards yet? Hope your DH feels better:)


----------



## Hispirits

i brought them and i'm waiting for Amazon to dispatch them :wacko: XX


----------



## Hispirits

lolam15 said:


> Hi ladies. Sorry ive been mia for a bit. Been up to my eyes in domestic drama!! My ex found out i got married in october and stopped paying maintenance for my dd. He hasnt seen her since she was 8 weeks old and has never given her so much as a birthday card. Anyway, when the csa contacted him he told them she wasnt his and made us go for dna testing. Got the results back this week and my dh was really upset to see it down on paper like that. He has been with us most of her life (she calls him dad), has no biological children and treats my lo like a princess. He is so good with her and she absolutely adores him. He started to worry that the lying, cheating pos that hasnt ever bothered with her might change his mind and turn up to make more trouble for us, or that if anything ever happened to me he could take her. Anyway, been a really hard week but my dh has decided he wants to adopt my dd, and after much discussion we have agreed to look in to it after our holiday. He is the most amazing dad in the world, and my ex has made it very clear so many times he doesnt want her so hopefully my little angel will finally get the daddy she deserves.
> All i need now is for my predictions to come up trumps and everything will be perfect!!
> 
> Anyway, nice to see everyone still here and some new faces too. Welcome to everyone who's joined us.
> We had a good run of BFPs there and now nothing for a bit!! Come on ladies, lets get Bding!! We need to prove the sceptics are wrong and Gail, Luna, panrosa, jennyrenny, Babylove etc are right!!
> 
> Hispirits- still got my fxxxd this is your month. Thanks for missing me petal xx
> 
> Tallmom- Love the new profile pic chick xx
> 
> Dvsvxn- Nice to see you back, been really worried about you. Sorry if im going to sound blunt, but don't let him pressure you, all that suicide talk is emotional blackmail. Just take your time to decide how you feel. If he really loves you he will give you the time and space to work out what is right for you and your future child. Stay strong hun xx
> 
> Anyway, my cycle all over the place. Got my BFN but no AF yet. I didnt catch my +opk so not sure what is going on, but this isn't my month so i'm ok with that.
> JUNE is my month!!! Hurry up June!!!
> 
> Happy thoughts and Babydust to all you lovely ladies xxx


sounds like you've been really busy, :wacko:
i'm glad your all sorted now. not long til your holiday now :happydance:
june will definitely be your month hunny :winkwink:


----------



## clairmichael

Hispirits said:


> Babe ur chart looks fine, I've seen quite a few.... I interesting ones lately.
> If it's pattern is a little out of the norm from what your used to seeing, then I think what your saying is right, you'd be surprised of long it takes the body to full recover.
> I have epilepsy, it controlled now, but in my early 20's it was wild, 5 tonic clonic convulsions aday! I was on such high doses of meds I was a zombie and they Made me really Illl.
> It got to a stage where the specialists couldn't help me any mire medication wise they had run out of options, so they put me forward for brain Surgary,
> The wanted to remove the part of the brain where the epilepsy was coming from.
> Dh was dead against it because of the risk, and it was very high risk op, he was afraid I'd due or wake up physically disabled.
> But I felt disabled at the time anyway. In the end without telling anyone a began taking myself off my meds, my suezures stopped almost instantly, I was Ill for about 3 months with withdrawals and I didn't feel completely like myself for a year.
> I haven't had a siezures since 28 th august 2007
> The body takes time to heel hunny, but gradually over time things improve. You menstrual cycle will probably be the last thing to regulate like clockwork, I mean not many woman gave a click work cycle anyway.
> :hugs:

:kiss: thanks sweetie just think its cos its diff 2 wot im used 2 by the looks of my chart i think im back 2 28 days guess im just havin a down day im bipolar n hav com eoff my meds 2 tryn conceive cos the lithium can interfer with your kindney function as well as preg so as not 2 harm 2 beanie i came off them n tryin 2 take 1 day at a time its crazzzzy some times but im dealng with it woooow epelpsy thats good youve not had a seizure i hope ur right about my cycle :) xxx its good 2 have u ladies here thanks xxx:hugs:


----------



## clairmichael

Tallmom2b said:


> I think I need another reading:(
> I'm getting discouraged:cry:
> How about a Jenny renny? Is she still doing them?

hey tallmom i had a jenny reading beg of aprl so i think she still is doin them xx


----------



## AriesMom07

lolam15 said:


> AriesMom07 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Hispirits :) I'm going crazy waiting for AF. Another BFN today but still no AF. ARGH!
> 
> aaargh that's even worse than the 2ww. I'm in the same boat atm. If I'm not getting my bfp I want af to just show up already so I can start the new cycle.
> Hope the witch stays away and you get your bfp Hun xxxxClick to expand...

AF came this morning...last night before bed I told DF I was going to take my pad out cuz if I know my luck I'd start as soon as I did just to ruin my undies! Lol and sure enough I woke up this morning with a huge mess. I am very RELIEVED! Now I can start planning the next cycle...well who am I kidding. Took me 20 mins this morning to map it all out lol. I'm excited for this cycle cuz 3 out of 4 predictions called this my month! So bring on the :sex:


----------



## Hispirits

clairmichael said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> Babe ur chart looks fine, I've seen quite a few.... I interesting ones lately.
> If it's pattern is a little out of the norm from what your used to seeing, then I think what your saying is right, you'd be surprised of long it takes the body to full recover.
> I have epilepsy, it controlled now, but in my early 20's it was wild, 5 tonic clonic convulsions aday! I was on such high doses of meds I was a zombie and they Made me really Illl.
> It got to a stage where the specialists couldn't help me any mire medication wise they had run out of options, so they put me forward for brain Surgary,
> The wanted to remove the part of the brain where the epilepsy was coming from.
> Dh was dead against it because of the risk, and it was very high risk op, he was afraid I'd due or wake up physically disabled.
> But I felt disabled at the time anyway. In the end without telling anyone a
> began taking myself off my meds, my suezures stopped almost instantly, I was Ill for about 3 months with withdrawals and I didn't feel completely like myself for a year.
> I haven't had a siezures since 28 th august 2007
> The body takes time to heel hunny, but gradually over time things improve. You menstrual cycle will probably be the last thing to regulate like clockwork,
> I mean not many woman gave a click work cycle anyway.
> :hugs:
> 
> :kiss: thanks sweetie just think its cos its diff 2 wot im used 2 by the looks of my chart i think im back 2 28 days guess im just havin a down day im bipolar
> n hav com eoff my meds 2 tryn conceive cos the lithium can interfer with your kindney function as well as preg so as not 2 harm 2 beanie i came off them n tryin 2 take 1 day at a time its crazzzzy some times but im dealng with it woooow epelpsy thats good youve not had a seizure i hope ur right about my cycle :) xxx its good 2 have u ladies here thanks xxx:hugs:Click to expand...

Well just take it easy poppet, like you say one day at a time, don't give yourself any unneccesary pressure or stress. My cycle is 28 days and has been since just after my ectopic last year, but when I was on lots of meds it was all over the place, I think considering everything you've been through your cycle is pretty normal, some ladies cycle go on for 40 odd days. :wacko:
Xxxx:hugs:


----------



## MrandMrs

My I please join your group? I sent off for my first reading...a bit nervous. At this point I'm willing to try just about anything!


----------



## Hispirits

MrandMrs said:


> My I please join your group? I sent off for my first reading...a bit nervous. At this point I'm willing to try just about anything!

of course you can join us. who did you get a reading with?
they are good at lifting spirits and giveing a bit of positivtiy about ttc, but do also take them with a pinch of salt and as a bit of fun :winkwink:


----------



## MrandMrs

May i join in with you ladies? I am going on my first round of clomid this month...hopefully. I am currently on day 7 of provera to jump start AF again. She has stayed away since 2007. I'm suppose to take provera for 10 days and have a visit fr AF 5 days later, cross my fingers. Then, I will start clomid days 5-9 of my cycle. I'm 30 am I'm worried that the clomid will result in triplets. I'm even more worried it won't result in any baby at all. I will be thankful and grateful for whatever I get...just very nervous about the entire process.


----------



## MrandMrs

Also, how do you send off for a reading? I couldn't figure that part out.


----------



## MrandMrs

I looked up someones older post and it directed me to an ebay site. I purchased the 5 questions. Destiny emailed me back for more info, but I haven't heard back yet...waiting the 24-48 hour bit. I didn't know who Gail or the other ladies were that keep getting mentioned.


----------



## Hispirits

MrandMrs said:


> I looked up someones older post and it directed me to an ebay site. I purchased the 5 questions. Destiny emailed me back for more info, but I haven't heard back yet...waiting the 24-48 hour bit. I didn't know who Gail or the other ladies were that keep getting mentioned.

i've just edited the first page at the bottom i've added a list of the mediums used and their emails
i would advise you not to use the 5 question reading ( i know its too late now)
but i found by you asking 5 specific questions,you have given them too much info to adapt and work to, they almost fill in the gaps. so i would not habe too much faith in them.
the list on the front all they require is you name date of birth and if you are ttc, the general wait for a reading to be delivered is 2.7 days 
xx


----------



## MrandMrs

who do you think has the highest accuracy rating?


----------



## Hispirits

gail so far x


----------



## clairmichael

Hispirits said:


> clairmichael said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> Babe ur chart looks fine, I've seen quite a few.... I interesting ones lately.
> If it's pattern is a little out of the norm from what your used to seeing, then I think what your saying is right, you'd be surprised of long it takes the body to full recover.
> I have epilepsy, it controlled now, but in my early 20's it was wild, 5 tonic clonic convulsions aday! I was on such high doses of meds I was a zombie and they Made me really Illl.
> It got to a stage where the specialists couldn't help me any mire medication wise they had run out of options, so they put me forward for brain Surgary,
> The wanted to remove the part of the brain where the epilepsy was coming from.
> Dh was dead against it because of the risk, and it was very high risk op, he was afraid I'd due or wake up physically disabled.
> But I felt disabled at the time anyway. In the end without telling anyone a
> began taking myself off my meds, my suezures stopped almost instantly, I was Ill for about 3 months with withdrawals and I didn't feel completely like myself for a year.
> I haven't had a siezures since 28 th august 2007
> The body takes time to heel hunny, but gradually over time things improve. You menstrual cycle will probably be the last thing to regulate like clockwork,
> I mean not many woman gave a click work cycle anyway.
> :hugs:
> 
> :kiss: thanks sweetie just think its cos its diff 2 wot im used 2 by the looks of my chart i think im back 2 28 days guess im just havin a down day im bipolar
> n hav com eoff my meds 2 tryn conceive cos the lithium can interfer with your kindney function as well as preg so as not 2 harm 2 beanie i came off them n tryin 2 take 1 day at a time its crazzzzy some times but im dealng with it woooow epelpsy thats good youve not had a seizure i hope ur right about my cycle :) xxx its good 2 have u ladies here thanks xxx:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Well just take it easy poppet, like you say one day at a time, don't give yourself any unneccesary pressure or stress. My cycle is 28 days and has been since just after my ectopic last year, but when I was on lots of meds it was all over the place, I think considering everything you've been through your cycle is pretty normal, some ladies cycle go on for 40 odd days. :wacko:
> Xxxx:hugs:Click to expand...

thanks babes im tryin 2 hehehe :) Wooow 40 days i couldnt cope with that so i suppose im lucky in that respect :thumbup: well ive just done my opk 4 the day n it was pos yaaaaay ive had a temp rise aswell so should b 2day or 2morrow so thats good michael can go back 2 work with out me moanin :happydance: BUT ive just worked it out if i dont catch this month next month may which is what my reading say will b the 25-26th i o roughly lol n thats what gail predicted just 1 reading said april cycle may bfp so its all not lost xxxx hope u all r well still havnt heard from star yet im gonna give her till the weekend i think xxx


----------



## Hispirits

clairmichael said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clairmichael said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> Babe ur chart looks fine, I've seen quite a few.... I interesting ones lately.
> If it's pattern is a little out of the norm from what your used to seeing, then I think what your saying is right, you'd be surprised of long it takes the body to full recover.
> I have epilepsy, it controlled now, but in my early 20's it was wild, 5 tonic clonic convulsions aday! I was on such high doses of meds I was a zombie and they Made me really Illl.
> It got to a stage where the specialists couldn't help me any mire medication wise they had run out of options, so they put me forward for brain Surgary,
> The wanted to remove the part of the brain where the epilepsy was coming from.
> Dh was dead against it because of the risk, and it was very high risk op, he was afraid I'd due or wake up physically disabled.
> But I felt disabled at the time anyway. In the end without telling anyone a
> began taking myself off my meds, my suezures stopped almost instantly, I was Ill for about 3 months with withdrawals and I didn't feel completely like myself for a year.
> I haven't had a siezures since 28 th august 2007
> The body takes time to heel hunny, but gradually over time things improve. You menstrual cycle will probably be the last thing to regulate like clockwork,
> I mean not many woman gave a click work cycle anyway.
> :hugs:
> 
> :kiss: thanks sweetie just think its cos its diff 2 wot im used 2 by the looks of my chart i think im back 2 28 days guess im just havin a down day im bipolar
> n hav com eoff my meds 2 tryn conceive cos the lithium can interfer with your kindney function as well as preg so as not 2 harm 2 beanie i came off them n tryin 2 take 1 day at a time its crazzzzy some times but im dealng with it woooow epelpsy thats good youve not had a seizure i hope ur right about my cycle :) xxx its good 2 have u ladies here thanks xxx:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Well just take it easy poppet, like you say one day at a time, don't give yourself any unneccesary pressure or stress. My cycle is 28 days and has been since just after my ectopic last year, but when I was on lots of meds it was all over the place, I think considering everything you've been through your cycle is pretty normal, some ladies cycle go on for 40 odd days. :wacko:
> Xxxx:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> thanks babes im tryin 2 hehehe :) Wooow 40 days i couldnt cope with that so i suppose im lucky in that respect :thumbup: well ive just done my opk 4 the day n it was pos yaaaaay ive had a temp rise aswell so should b 2day or 2morrow so thats good michael can go back 2 work with out me moanin :happydance: BUT ive just worked it out if i dont catch this month next month may which is what my reading say will b the 25-26th i o roughly lol n thats what gail predicted just 1 reading said april cycle may bfp so its all not lost xxxx hope u all r well still havnt heard from star yet im gonna give her till the weekend i think xxxClick to expand...

i can't believe you haven't even had a curtosey message from her, its very unusual, but like i said when you get the reading it will be worth it!
i got one that one of the girls suggested to me from someone called sky, i should get it back tomorrow.i'll let you know if its any good.x
i stayed home from uni today, i went back for two days, now i'm to tired to go, lol x:haha:


----------



## clairmichael

Hispirits said:


> clairmichael said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clairmichael said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> Babe ur chart looks fine, I've seen quite a few.... I interesting ones lately.
> If it's pattern is a little out of the norm from what your used to seeing, then I think what your saying is right, you'd be surprised of long it takes the body to full recover.
> I have epilepsy, it controlled now, but in my early 20's it was wild, 5 tonic clonic convulsions aday! I was on such high doses of meds I was a zombie and they Made me really Illl.
> It got to a stage where the specialists couldn't help me any mire medication wise they had run out of options, so they put me forward for brain Surgary,
> The wanted to remove the part of the brain where the epilepsy was coming from.
> Dh was dead against it because of the risk, and it was very high risk op, he was afraid I'd due or wake up physically disabled.
> But I felt disabled at the time anyway. In the end without telling anyone a
> began taking myself off my meds, my suezures stopped almost instantly, I was Ill for about 3 months with withdrawals and I didn't feel completely like myself for a year.
> I haven't had a siezures since 28 th august 2007
> The body takes time to heel hunny, but gradually over time things improve. You menstrual cycle will probably be the last thing to regulate like clockwork,
> I mean not many woman gave a click work cycle anyway.
> :hugs:
> 
> :kiss: thanks sweetie just think its cos its diff 2 wot im used 2 by the looks of my chart i think im back 2 28 days guess im just havin a down day im bipolar
> n hav com eoff my meds 2 tryn conceive cos the lithium can interfer with your kindney function as well as preg so as not 2 harm 2 beanie i came off them n tryin 2 take 1 day at a time its crazzzzy some times but im dealng with it woooow epelpsy thats good youve not had a seizure i hope ur right about my cycle :) xxx its good 2 have u ladies here thanks xxx:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Well just take it easy poppet, like you say one day at a time, don't give yourself any unneccesary pressure or stress. My cycle is 28 days and has been since just after my ectopic last year, but when I was on lots of meds it was all over the place, I think considering everything you've been through your cycle is pretty normal, some ladies cycle go on for 40 odd days. :wacko:
> Xxxx:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> thanks babes im tryin 2 hehehe :) Wooow 40 days i couldnt cope with that so i suppose im lucky in that respect :thumbup: well ive just done my opk 4 the day n it was pos yaaaaay ive had a temp rise aswell so should b 2day or 2morrow so thats good michael can go back 2 work with out me moanin :happydance: BUT ive just worked it out if i dont catch this month next month may which is what my reading say will b the 25-26th i o roughly lol n thats what gail predicted just 1 reading said april cycle may bfp so its all not lost xxxx hope u all r well still havnt heard from star yet im gonna give her till the weekend i think xxxClick to expand...
> 
> i can't believe you haven't even had a curtosey message from her, its very unusual, but like i said when you get the reading it will be worth it!
> i got one that one of the girls suggested to me from someone called sky, i should get it back tomorrow.i'll let you know if its any good.x
> i stayed home from uni today, i went back for two days, now i'm to tired to go, lol x:haha:Click to expand...

Nope nothin i payed for it sat 16th april got a email of her on mon 18th sayin will recieve my reading fri 22nd i emailed her sat 23rd reg that smashin glasses n asked when i would get my reading i also messaged her tues 26th but still nothin im gonna wait till mon/tues n c wots goin on cant go 2 the church 2morrow as theyve cancelled it so it will b next fri now but never mind im goin 2 skegness at the weekend i would love 2 c a fortune tellar there called gypsy rose Lee she is very good apparently yaaaay sounds like u need the rest bbe oooh fx u caught that beanie xxx:hugs::happydance:


----------



## Hispirits

clairmichael said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clairmichael said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clairmichael said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> Babe ur chart looks fine, I've seen quite a few.... I interesting ones lately.
> If it's pattern is a little out of the norm from what your used to seeing, then I think what your saying is right, you'd be surprised of long it takes the body to full recover.
> I have epilepsy, it controlled now, but in my early 20's it was wild, 5 tonic clonic convulsions aday! I was on such high doses of meds I was a zombie and they Made me really Illl.
> It got to a stage where the specialists couldn't help me any mire medication wise they had run out of options, so they put me forward for brain Surgary,
> The wanted to remove the part of the brain where the epilepsy was coming from.
> Dh was dead against it because of the risk, and it was very high risk op, he was afraid I'd due or wake up physically disabled.
> But I felt disabled at the time anyway. In the end without telling anyone a
> began taking myself off my meds, my suezures stopped almost instantly, I was Ill for about 3 months with withdrawals and I didn't feel completely like myself for a year.
> I haven't had a siezures since 28 th august 2007
> The body takes time to heel hunny, but gradually over time things improve. You menstrual cycle will probably be the last thing to regulate like clockwork,
> I mean not many woman gave a click work cycle anyway.
> :hugs:
> 
> :kiss: thanks sweetie just think its cos its diff 2 wot im used 2 by the looks of my chart i think im back 2 28 days guess im just havin a down day im bipolar
> n hav com eoff my meds 2 tryn conceive cos the lithium can interfer with your kindney function as well as preg so as not 2 harm 2 beanie i came off them n tryin 2 take 1 day at a time its crazzzzy some times but im dealng with it woooow epelpsy thats good youve not had a seizure i hope ur right about my cycle :) xxx its good 2 have u ladies here thanks xxx:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Well just take it easy poppet, like you say one day at a time, don't give yourself any unneccesary pressure or stress. My cycle is 28 days and has been since just after my ectopic last year, but when I was on lots of meds it was all over the place, I think considering everything you've been through your cycle is pretty normal, some ladies cycle go on for 40 odd days. :wacko:
> Xxxx:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> thanks babes im tryin 2 hehehe :) Wooow 40 days i couldnt cope with that so i suppose im lucky in that respect :thumbup: well ive just done my opk 4 the day n it was pos yaaaaay ive had a temp rise aswell so should b 2day or 2morrow so thats good michael can go back 2 work with out me moanin :happydance: BUT ive just worked it out if i dont catch this month next month may which is what my reading say will b the 25-26th i o roughly lol n thats what gail predicted just 1 reading said april cycle may bfp so its all not lost xxxx hope u all r well still havnt heard from star yet im gonna give her till the weekend i think xxxClick to expand...
> 
> i can't believe you haven't even had a curtosey message from her, its very unusual, but like i said when you get the reading it will be worth it!
> i got one that one of the girls suggested to me from someone called sky, i should get it back tomorrow.i'll let you know if its any good.x
> i stayed home from uni today, i went back for two days, now i'm to tired to go, lol x:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Nope nothin i payed for it sat 16th april got a email of her on mon 18th sayin will recieve my reading fri 22nd i emailed her sat 23rd reg that smashin glasses n asked when i would get my reading i also messaged her tues 26th but still nothin im gonna wait till mon/tues n c wots goin on cant go 2 the church 2morrow as theyve cancelled it so it will b next fri now but never mind im goin 2 skegness at the weekend i would love 2 c a fortune tellar there called gypsy rose Lee she is very good apparently yaaaay sounds like u need the rest bbe oooh fx u caught that beanie xxx:hugs::happydance:Click to expand...

keep messaging her, when i hadn't heard anything, i messaged her and said

i am sorry you are unwell, and i don't mind waiting, i don't want to rush you, but i would like you to let me know when i can expect the reading and to notify me if for some reason you won't be able to keep to that delivery time.

that'll be nice to get away for a few days
where in the uk do you live?

when we were driving home yesterday we went past a pub and the sign outside side psychic evening tonight £15, i sheepishly looked at Matt and he just looked at me and laughed, i said "wha'? i can't help it, i like it..."
he thinks i'm nuts, LOL 
i'm definitely going to see if the spiritualist church round the corner from me has got anything happening. i ordered my tarot cards and book, just waiting for them to be delivered :happydance:

xxx


----------



## clairmichael

Hispirits said:


> clairmichael said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clairmichael said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clairmichael said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> Babe ur chart looks fine, I've seen quite a few.... I interesting ones lately.
> If it's pattern is a little out of the norm from what your used to seeing, then I think what your saying is right, you'd be surprised of long it takes the body to full recover.
> I have epilepsy, it controlled now, but in my early 20's it was wild, 5 tonic clonic convulsions aday! I was on such high doses of meds I was a zombie and they Made me really Illl.
> It got to a stage where the specialists couldn't help me any mire medication wise they had run out of options, so they put me forward for brain Surgary,
> The wanted to remove the part of the brain where the epilepsy was coming from.
> Dh was dead against it because of the risk, and it was very high risk op, he was afraid I'd due or wake up physically disabled.
> But I felt disabled at the time anyway. In the end without telling anyone a
> began taking myself off my meds, my suezures stopped almost instantly, I was Ill for about 3 months with withdrawals and I didn't feel completely like myself for a year.
> I haven't had a siezures since 28 th august 2007
> The body takes time to heel hunny, but gradually over time things improve. You menstrual cycle will probably be the last thing to regulate like clockwork,
> I mean not many woman gave a click work cycle anyway.
> :hugs:
> 
> :kiss: thanks sweetie just think its cos its diff 2 wot im used 2 by the looks of my chart i think im back 2 28 days guess im just havin a down day im bipolar
> n hav com eoff my meds 2 tryn conceive cos the lithium can interfer with your kindney function as well as preg so as not 2 harm 2 beanie i came off them n tryin 2 take 1 day at a time its crazzzzy some times but im dealng with it woooow epelpsy thats good youve not had a seizure i hope ur right about my cycle :) xxx its good 2 have u ladies here thanks xxx:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Well just take it easy poppet, like you say one day at a time, don't give yourself any unneccesary pressure or stress. My cycle is 28 days and has been since just after my ectopic last year, but when I was on lots of meds it was all over the place, I think considering everything you've been through your cycle is pretty normal, some ladies cycle go on for 40 odd days. :wacko:
> Xxxx:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> thanks babes im tryin 2 hehehe :) Wooow 40 days i couldnt cope with that so i suppose im lucky in that respect :thumbup: well ive just done my opk 4 the day n it was pos yaaaaay ive had a temp rise aswell so should b 2day or 2morrow so thats good michael can go back 2 work with out me moanin :happydance: BUT ive just worked it out if i dont catch this month next month may which is what my reading say will b the 25-26th i o roughly lol n thats what gail predicted just 1 reading said april cycle may bfp so its all not lost xxxx hope u all r well still havnt heard from star yet im gonna give her till the weekend i think xxxClick to expand...
> 
> i can't believe you haven't even had a curtosey message from her, its very unusual, but like i said when you get the reading it will be worth it!
> i got one that one of the girls suggested to me from someone called sky, i should get it back tomorrow.i'll let you know if its any good.x
> i stayed home from uni today, i went back for two days, now i'm to tired to go, lol x:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Nope nothin i payed for it sat 16th april got a email of her on mon 18th sayin will recieve my reading fri 22nd i emailed her sat 23rd reg that smashin glasses n asked when i would get my reading i also messaged her tues 26th but still nothin im gonna wait till mon/tues n c wots goin on cant go 2 the church 2morrow as theyve cancelled it so it will b next fri now but never mind im goin 2 skegness at the weekend i would love 2 c a fortune tellar there called gypsy rose Lee she is very good apparently yaaaay sounds like u need the rest bbe oooh fx u caught that beanie xxx:hugs::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> keep messaging her, when i hadn't heard anything, i messaged her and said
> 
> i am sorry you are unwell, and i don't mind waiting, i don't want to rush you, but i would like you to let me know when i can expect the reading and to notify me if for some reason you won't be able to keep to that delivery time.
> 
> that'll be nice to get away for a few days
> where in the uk do you live?
> 
> when we were driving home yesterday we went past a pub and the sign outside side psychic evening tonight £15, i sheepishly looked at Matt and he just looked at me and laughed, i said "wha'? i can't help it, i like it..."
> he thinks i'm nuts, LOL
> i'm definitely going to see if the spiritualist church round the corner from me has got anything happening. i ordered my tarot cards and book, just waiting for them to be delivered :happydance:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

that sounds polite enough think ill try that hehehe 
ooooh that sounds good i went 2 1 like that hun they tape it 4 u aswell it was gr8 im like u drawn 2 things like that :wacko: lol i live near the east mids airport derbyshire whee abouts do u live 
im off out 2 town 2 go and get some tarot cards ive been lookin since we mentioned it last but uve just reminded me so while im out buyin few bits for the weekend ill have a look n c what i can find xxxx


----------



## Hispirits

clairmichael said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clairmichael said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clairmichael said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clairmichael said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> Babe ur chart looks fine, I've seen quite a few.... I interesting ones lately.
> If it's pattern is a little out of the norm from what your used to seeing, then I think what your saying is right, you'd be surprised of long it takes the body to full recover.
> I have epilepsy, it controlled now, but in my early 20's it was wild, 5 tonic clonic convulsions aday! I was on such high doses of meds I was a zombie and they Made me really Illl.
> It got to a stage where the specialists couldn't help me any mire medication wise they had run out of options, so they put me forward for brain Surgary,
> The wanted to remove the part of the brain where the epilepsy was coming from.
> Dh was dead against it because of the risk, and it was very high risk op, he was afraid I'd due or wake up physically disabled.
> But I felt disabled at the time anyway. In the end without telling anyone a
> began taking myself off my meds, my suezures stopped almost instantly, I was Ill for about 3 months with withdrawals and I didn't feel completely like myself for a year.
> I haven't had a siezures since 28 th august 2007
> The body takes time to heel hunny, but gradually over time things improve. You menstrual cycle will probably be the last thing to regulate like clockwork,
> I mean not many woman gave a click work cycle anyway.
> :hugs:
> 
> :kiss: thanks sweetie just think its cos its diff 2 wot im used 2 by the looks of my chart i think im back 2 28 days guess im just havin a down day im bipolar
> n hav com eoff my meds 2 tryn conceive cos the lithium can interfer with your kindney function as well as preg so as not 2 harm 2 beanie i came off them n tryin 2 take 1 day at a time its crazzzzy some times but im dealng with it woooow epelpsy thats good youve not had a seizure i hope ur right about my cycle :) xxx its good 2 have u ladies here thanks xxx:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Well just take it easy poppet, like you say one day at a time, don't give yourself any unneccesary pressure or stress. My cycle is 28 days and has been since just after my ectopic last year, but when I was on lots of meds it was all over the place, I think considering everything you've been through your cycle is pretty normal, some ladies cycle go on for 40 odd days. :wacko:
> Xxxx:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> thanks babes im tryin 2 hehehe :) Wooow 40 days i couldnt cope with that so i suppose im lucky in that respect :thumbup: well ive just done my opk 4 the day n it was pos yaaaaay ive had a temp rise aswell so should b 2day or 2morrow so thats good michael can go back 2 work with out me moanin :happydance: BUT ive just worked it out if i dont catch this month next month may which is what my reading say will b the 25-26th i o roughly lol n thats what gail predicted just 1 reading said april cycle may bfp so its all not lost xxxx hope u all r well still havnt heard from star yet im gonna give her till the weekend i think xxxClick to expand...
> 
> i can't believe you haven't even had a curtosey message from her, its very unusual, but like i said when you get the reading it will be worth it!
> i got one that one of the girls suggested to me from someone called sky, i should get it back tomorrow.i'll let you know if its any good.x
> i stayed home from uni today, i went back for two days, now i'm to tired to go, lol x:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Nope nothin i payed for it sat 16th april got a email of her on mon 18th sayin will recieve my reading fri 22nd i emailed her sat 23rd reg that smashin glasses n asked when i would get my reading i also messaged her tues 26th but still nothin im gonna wait till mon/tues n c wots goin on cant go 2 the church 2morrow as theyve cancelled it so it will b next fri now but never mind im goin 2 skegness at the weekend i would love 2 c a fortune tellar there called gypsy rose Lee she is very good apparently yaaaay sounds like u need the rest bbe oooh fx u caught that beanie xxx:hugs::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> keep messaging her, when i hadn't heard anything, i messaged her and said
> 
> i am sorry you are unwell, and i don't mind waiting, i don't want to rush you, but i would like you to let me know when i can expect the reading and to notify me if for some reason you won't be able to keep to that delivery time.
> 
> that'll be nice to get away for a few days
> where in the uk do you live?
> 
> when we were driving home yesterday we went past a pub and the sign outside side psychic evening tonight £15, i sheepishly looked at Matt and he just looked at me and laughed, i said "wha'? i can't help it, i like it..."
> he thinks i'm nuts, LOL
> i'm definitely going to see if the spiritualist church round the corner from me has got anything happening. i ordered my tarot cards and book, just waiting for them to be delivered :happydance:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> that sounds polite enough think ill try that hehehe
> ooooh that sounds good i went 2 1 like that hun they tape it 4 u aswell it was gr8 im like u drawn 2 things like that :wacko: lol i live near the east mids airport derbyshire whee abouts do u live
> im off out 2 town 2 go and get some tarot cards ive been lookin since we mentioned it last but uve just reminded me so while im out buyin few bits for the weekend ill have a look n c what i can find xxxxClick to expand...

it did sound good, but i think it would be something i'd have to go with with a friend, he'd rather sit on the sidelines
i hope i get mine tomorrow but with the royal wedding i don't think there will be any post, hopefully they'll come saturday
i'm in the southeast, Kent.
x


----------



## clairmichael

i know what you mean michaels a sceptic so i would either have 2 go alone or rope a friend in2 it hehehe n i doubt that, yeah it might b delayed cos of all the bank hols n extra days off lol hopefulluy sat 4 u tho..... ive picked mine up did a 3 card read past present n future n my future card was the empress i cried when i read what she meant..... The empress is the 3rd numbered card in the major arcana. The number 3 is indicative of synthesis and harmony, childbirth and maternal productivity. The empress is shown as an earth mother, fertile and caring. This card points to abundace, material and domestic comfort, security and protection. It is obviously a maternal card so it may indicate childbirth, motherhood, nurturing, reassurance and a firm foundation for future progress...... wow i cried lol fx then xxx


----------



## MrandMrs

Gail email me back within 5 hours :

Below is your pregnancy outlook:

Linking in around you Im shown that alot if not most of your thoughts are around pregnancy and being able to conceive, another child, I feel your doing all you can in order to achieve this as soon as possible, and Im not sending anything wrong that will prevent this happening for you

Spirit who come in around you, want to reassure you that when the time is right, another child is going to come into your life, so you need to relax a little around this

I see July 2011 as your conception month, and see a healthy baby boy born 2012, and all shows well and healthy around pregnancy for you, his labour and birth, a lovely dark haired baby boy of a good birth weight is showing here, and no problems around this at all, a lovely time on your path

I then see December 2013, and a baby girl born 2014, much lighter hair colouring, and again a good birth weight, and a healthy and happy pregnancy, also showing is the 6th of a month in regard to his birthdate, I know in your notes you are only thinking of one more, but spirit do seem to show me two

I also link with a spirit lady around you she has an M initial and shows a lovely homely path ahead with alot of happiness and many fond times to come around home and family


So to clarify I see 2 children ahead for you and wish you every happiness :) x

I'm not so sure about the second pregnancy. Dr. said this will have to be the last one. I would love two more children though... maybe they could just both come at once. LOL!


----------



## Hispirits

aargh thats lovely, and true :hugs:
i can't wait to get mine!x


----------



## MrandMrs

I just know you will get yours soon! You do have 4 baby predictions pointing to May as the month, sending lots of warm thoughts your way!


----------



## clairmichael

hey ladies,
well the kids r in bed michaels in the bath ive just got out hehehe im all excited 2 dtd lol
if its not my month tho the next 1 will b ive read my cards again 2nite after having them in my pocket n they sounded good how r u all 2nite hope u all have a lovely eve n ill spk soon xxxx nite nite xxx


----------



## Hispirits

have fun :) xxx


----------



## lolam15

MrandMrs said:


> Gail email me back within 5 hours :
> 
> Below is your pregnancy outlook:
> 
> Linking in around you Im shown that alot if not most of your thoughts are around pregnancy and being able to conceive, another child, I feel your doing all you can in order to achieve this as soon as possible, and Im not sending anything wrong that will prevent this happening for you
> 
> Spirit who come in around you, want to reassure you that when the time is right, another child is going to come into your life, so you need to relax a little around this
> 
> I see July 2011 as your conception month, and see a healthy baby boy born 2012, and all shows well and healthy around pregnancy for you, his labour and birth, a lovely dark haired baby boy of a good birth weight is showing here, and no problems around this at all, a lovely time on your path
> 
> I then see December 2013, and a baby girl born 2014, much lighter hair colouring, and again a good birth weight, and a healthy and happy pregnancy, also showing is the 6th of a month in regard to his birthdate, I know in your notes you are only thinking of one more, but spirit do seem to show me two
> 
> I also link with a spirit lady around you she has an M initial and shows a lovely homely path ahead with alot of happiness and many fond times to come around home and family
> 
> 
> So to clarify I see 2 children ahead for you and wish you every happiness :) x
> 
> I'm not so sure about the second pregnancy. Dr. said this will have to be the last one. I would love two more children though... maybe they could just both come at once. LOL!

what a lovely Reading. Fxxxd for you petal xxx


----------



## lolam15

Hi ladies. 
Never thought I would be pleased to see af, but yeh!! She is on her way. Had some spotting this evening so I expect her to put in a full appearance tomorrow. This cycle has been a bit of an odd one for me, which is possible down to stress, so I'm looking forward to a fresh start on cd1 tomorrow. June is my month for a bfp, so lots of bding in may.

Hispirits- I had a tarot deck a few years ago but couldnt really figure out anything more than a basic three card spread ( past, present and future). A couple of my friends read, but they won't read about a possible conception for me!! Excited to see what you read when you get yours.

Hope all you lovely ladies are in a good place atm. Baby dust to all, we need a few bfp's on this thread. Gl everyone xxxx


----------



## Tallmom2b

lolam15 said:


> Hi ladies.
> Never thought I would be pleased to see af, but yeh!! She is on her way. Had some spotting this evening so I expect her to put in a full appearance tomorrow. This cycle has been a bit of an odd one for me, which is possible down to stress, so I'm looking forward to a fresh start on cd1 tomorrow. June is my month for a bfp, so lots of bding in may.
> 
> Hispirits- I had a tarot deck a few years ago but couldnt really figure out anything more than a basic three card spread ( past, present and future). A couple of my friends read, but they won't read about a possible conception for me!! Excited to see what you read when you get yours.
> 
> Hope all you lovely ladies are in a good place atm. Baby dust to all, we need a few bfp's on this thread. Gl everyone xxxx

I hear ya, I think this cycle is a dud for me, another one :( I'm looking forward to AF too so I can start over. July is my month :thumbup: 

I've got my Fxx for you and everyone. :dust:

I hope someone gets a :bfp: soon! I'm still thinking this maybe Hispirits turn this cycle :winkwink:


----------



## Hispirits

lolam15 said:


> Hi ladies.
> Never thought I would be pleased to see af, but yeh!! She is on her way. Had some spotting this evening so I expect her to put in a full appearance tomorrow. This cycle has been a bit of an odd one for me, which is possible down to stress, so I'm looking forward to a fresh start on cd1 tomorrow. June is my month for a bfp, so lots of bding in may.
> 
> Hispirits- I had a tarot deck a few years ago but couldnt really figure out anything more than a basic three card spread ( past, present and future). A couple of my friends read, but they won't read about a possible conception for me!! Excited to see what you read when you get yours.
> 
> Hope all you lovely ladies are in a good place atm. Baby dust to all, we need a few bfp's on this thread. Gl everyone xxxx

hi lolam, i hope next month you get your bfp. how are you, are things settling down for you at home now xxx


----------



## Hispirits

Tallmom2b said:


> lolam15 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies.
> Never thought I would be pleased to see af, but yeh!! She is on her way. Had some spotting this evening so I expect her to put in a full appearance tomorrow. This cycle has been a bit of an odd one for me, which is possible down to stress, so I'm looking forward to a fresh start on cd1 tomorrow. June is my month for a bfp, so lots of bding in may.
> 
> Hispirits- I had a tarot deck a few years ago but couldnt really figure out anything more than a basic three card spread ( past, present and future). A couple of my friends read, but they won't read about a possible conception for me!! Excited to see what you read when you get yours.
> 
> Hope all you lovely ladies are in a good place atm. Baby dust to all, we need a few bfp's on this thread. Gl everyone xxxx
> 
> I hear ya, I think this cycle is a dud for me, another one :( I'm looking forward to AF too so I can start over. July is my month :thumbup:
> 
> I've got my Fxx for you and everyone. :dust:
> 
> I hope someone gets a :bfp: soon! I'm still thinking this maybe Hispirits turn this cycle :winkwink:Click to expand...

i don't know now tallmom, i had a wee dip today and still getting :bfn: so we just have to watch this space. i'll keep testing, af due sunday and never late if she doesn't appear and i still getting :bfn: i'll go to the doc's for a blood test or something xx:hugs:
if not i'm planning the next cycle already! xx:winkwink:


----------



## Claire1

Ooh had another reading Star predicted a boy in august bfp, but could be scan as well? Humm who knows...time will tell :)


----------



## lolam15

Hispirits said:


> lolam15 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies.
> Never thought I would be pleased to see af, but yeh!! She is on her way. Had some spotting this evening so I expect her to put in a full appearance tomorrow. This cycle has been a bit of an odd one for me, which is possible down to stress, I'm looking forward to a fresh start on cd1 tomorrow. June is my month for a bfp, so lots of bding in may.
> 
> Hispirits- I had a tarot deck a few years ago but couldnt really figure out anything more than a basic three card spread ( past, present and future). A couple of my friends read, but they won't read about a possible conception for me!! Excited to see what you read when you get yours.
> 
> Hope all you lovely ladies are in a good place atm. Baby dust to all, we need a few bfp's on this thread. Gl everyone xxxx
> 
> hi lolam, i hope next month you get your bfp. how are you, are things settling down for you at home now xxxClick to expand...

Im great thanks. Things at home getting back to normal. Dropping my hours at work to two nine hour shifts a week, hopefully that will be organised soon too. Af turned up so im cd1, full of positive thinking and enthusiasm for this month.
Hope things ok with you. How are you finding the cbfm? Is it worth investing in? Notice you said you had a temp dip, hope the :witch: doesnt get you, though im sure you will def get your :bfp: in May chick xxx


----------



## Hispirits

lolam15 said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lolam15 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies.
> Never thought I would be pleased to see af, but yeh!! She is on her way. Had some spotting this evening so I expect her to put in a full appearance tomorrow. This cycle has been a bit of an odd one for me, which is possible down to stress, I'm looking forward to a fresh start on cd1 tomorrow. June is my month for a bfp, so lots of bding in may.
> 
> Hispirits- I had a tarot deck a few years ago but couldnt really figure out anything more than a basic three card spread ( past, present and future). A couple of my friends read, but they won't read about a possible conception for me!! Excited to see what you read when you get yours.
> 
> Hope all you lovely ladies are in a good place atm. Baby dust to all, we need a few bfp's on this thread. Gl everyone xxxx
> 
> hi lolam, i hope next month you get your bfp. how are you, are things settling down for you at home now xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Im great thanks. Things at home getting back to normal. Dropping my hours at work to two nine hour shifts a week, hopefully that will be organised soon too. Af turned up so im cd1, full of positive thinking and enthusiasm for this month.
> Hope things ok with you. How are you finding the cbfm? Is it worth investing in? Notice you said you had a temp dip, hope the :witch: doesnt get you, though im sure you will def get your :bfp: in May chick xxxClick to expand...

i'm glad your all sorted
it is worth getting, i used 20 sticks this month on it, but from now on it should only be 6 a month, i think it can only help?
i feel a bit in limbo now, i had a small dip this morning, but i don't feel out yet, i feel a bit emotional and had some cramps but other than that i'm fine, usually i'm really preg symptomatic the week leading up to af. so who knows whats going on?????
if its not this cycles we still have the next.

xx


----------



## Tallmom2b

I had a dream last night that I was running around a department store trying to find a cbfm because everything was 50% off. I found one and then my best friend said I shouldn't get it because I didn't need it. I still felt torn about it though. :wacko: _Ya, it's not on my mind or anything_ :haha:

Hispirits, you are definitely still in. Have you gotten your sky reading back yet?


----------



## Hispirits

Tallmom2b said:


> I had a dream last night that I was running around a department store trying to find a cbfm because everything was 50% off. I found one and then my best friend said I shouldn't get it because I didn't need it. I still felt torn about it though. :wacko: _Ya, it's not on my mind or anything_ :haha:
> 
> Hispirits, you are definitely still in. Have you gotten your sky reading back yet?

could be a sign :happydance:
well i don't feel out yet usually when i geta :bfn: i know its over and don't bother testing again, but i feel the need to stay optimistic :winkwink:
no not got it back yet, if its not arrived tonight i'll chase her up.
how u doing? chart still being difficult :winkwink:


----------



## Lisawings

Hi Ladies, 

Im also kind of new here : ) havent been on much , Was just reading through everyones posts , I would never use gail again was anyone here when there was that big thing with her having a account on here ? and she was posting not very nice comments , and there was a few ladies who kept everything private and she was way off for them , also scares me to know that she watches what everyone says. also another lady from on here who reccomended me to this site told me she had ladys working for her on here. 

Im to scared to use gail again after all that. 

anyway who all watched the royal wedding ? are most of yous from usa on here ? if so it prob would of been the middle of the night your time when they got married : )


----------



## Hispirits

i know i saw the thread.
we try not to buy into it too much, we all no if it comes true, its ace, but if not, at the very least its a bit of positive news that can lighten things and lift our spirits, ttc can get gloomy at times x


----------



## Hispirits

i got a reading of sky!!! omg!!! here's a part of it......


As I make a connection with you I get a sense that you have been ttc for quite a while, and you are no stranger to these readings. 
I am actually getting that you are currently pregnant ) If you aren't you can definitely expect your bfp by July. I am sensing the spirit of a girl.

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hispirits said:


> i got a reading of sky!!! omg!!! here's a part of it......
> 
> 
> As I make a connection with you I get a sense that you have been ttc for quite a while, and you are no stranger to these readings.
> I am actually getting that you are currently pregnant ) If you aren't you can definitely expect your bfp by July. I am sensing the spirit of a girl.
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Holy shit! :happydance: give me that link! I'm getting one:)
:dust:


----------



## Hotpink

Hispirits said:


> i got a reading of sky!!! omg!!! here's a part of it......
> 
> 
> As I make a connection with you I get a sense that you have been ttc for quite a while, and you are no stranger to these readings.
> I am actually getting that you are currently pregnant ) If you aren't you can definitely expect your bfp by July. I am sensing the spirit of a girl.
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:

:happydance::happydance:WOWZERS:happydance::happydance::baby::baby::baby:


----------



## DVSVXN

augh dam it im so broody lol


----------



## Hispirits

one sec i find it
xx


----------



## Hispirits

askpsychicsky.webs.com i'll post the rest of the reading for you but gonna erase it in 5 mins


----------



## MrandMrs

Hispirits said:


> one sec i find it
> xx

I'm excited to try this one too. Let us know which reading you asked for! :)


----------



## Hispirits

DVSVXN said:


> augh dam it im so broody lol

how you doing hunny xx:hugs:


----------



## Hispirits

removed


----------



## DVSVXN

Hispirits said:


> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> augh dam it im so broody lol
> 
> how you doing hunny xx:hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs: pretty good, seeing aother guy :D moving on from the train wreck lol.But so many mates are giving birth the last 2 weeks im so broody.Just wish i had my own.
Hows things with you?


----------



## Hotpink

Hispirits said:


> as I make a connection with you I get a sense that you have been ttc for quite a while, and you are no stranger to these readings.
> I am actually getting that you are currently pregnant ) If you aren't you can definitely expect your bfp by July. I am sensing the spirit of a girl.
> I see everything going very well with delivery and she will be in extreme good health! I see dark hair and eyes and very strong facial features. She has a smile that'll make anyone's heart melt. From day one I'm seeing everyone falling absolutely in love with her.
> As a toddler and child I'm seeing her dressed up in tutus, so I'm sure she's into ballet. It'll continue to be her passion as her life continues. She dances very gracefully too!
> As she grows up, I'm sensing a sort of shyness, insecure feeling from her. I don't really understand it, she's absolutely beautiful.
> Have you ever heard of body dysmorphic disorder? I'm getting that she suffers from it. It's when you see extreme problems with your self image, that don't really exist. It is most times the causes of eating disorders. I'm getting the sense that she suffers from this because I see her on the scale alot and at times she looks very sickly skinny, like she hasn't eaten. I hope that you knowing this information ahead of time will somehow cause these things not to happen.
> She is very smart and wise beyond her years. Often times people will think she older due to her maturity and knowledge. School will be a breeze for her. And I assume colleges will be sending her letters very early.
> Take care and good luck to you! Let me know if I left anything you were hoping to know out.

that was too beautiful make my tear up hun


----------



## DVSVXN

aw beautiful reading hun fingers crossed beany is in there :D


----------



## Hispirits

good stuff, hopefully this one will look after you and not let you down xx


----------



## DVSVXN

i hope so he seems lovely and ive known him a while.


----------



## Hispirits

i'm glad things are looking up for you
fx he's the one. xxxxx


----------



## lolam15

Hispirits said:


> i got a reading of sky!!! omg!!! here's a part of it......
> 
> 
> As I make a connection with you I get a sense that you have been ttc for quite a while, and you are no stranger to these readings.
> I am actually getting that you are currently pregnant ) If you aren't you can definitely expect your bfp by July. I am sensing the spirit of a girl.
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:

OMG!!!!!! I really hope you are :wohoo: xxx


----------



## lolam15

DVSVXN said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> augh dam it im so broody lol
> 
> how you doing hunny xx:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: pretty good, seeing aother guy :D moving on from the train wreck lol.But so many mates are giving birth the last 2 weeks im so broody.Just wish i had my own.
> Hows things with you?Click to expand...

Hi chick. Its so nice to see you back. Glad things are looking up for you. Hope this one is a keeper x


----------



## DVSVXN

lolam15 said:


> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> augh dam it im so broody lol
> 
> how you doing hunny xx:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: pretty good, seeing aother guy :D moving on from the train wreck lol.But so many mates are giving birth the last 2 weeks im so broody.Just wish i had my own.
> Hows things with you?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi chick. Its so nice to see you back. Glad things are looking up for you. Hope this one is a keeper xClick to expand...

thanks hun, missed chatting to u guys so had to come back :hugs:


----------



## Hispirits

lolam15 said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> i got a reading of sky!!! omg!!! here's a part of it......
> 
> 
> As I make a connection with you I get a sense that you have been ttc for quite a while, and you are no stranger to these readings.
> I am actually getting that you are currently pregnant ) If you aren't you can definitely expect your bfp by July. I am sensing the spirit of a girl.
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> OMG!!!!!! I really hope you are :wohoo: xxxClick to expand...

i think maybe it will be next cycle now as my temp took a huge dip this morning. he ho, back to work we go lol xxx


----------



## DVSVXN

:dust::dust::dust: cant wait for the bfp hun


----------



## Hispirits

DVSVXN said:


> :dust::dust::dust: cant wait for the bfp hun

thanks xxxx
well after all this time ttc and ntnp to come straight back and get :bfp: in the first month does sound unlikely :haha: i can't believe i actually thought i would feel really daft now, but at least the next two weeks is the fun part, the last two weeks have been total crap just waiting around.i feel like i've got really fat too, so body blitzing for two weeks now and feel all reenergised now this morning, apart from the horrible af cramps i'm getting i think the witch may even show herself today.
you never know i may still be here in ttc when you are ready to start ttc again :winkwink:

xxxx


----------



## DVSVXN

aw well im hoping its soon for u.lol we had a andom talk about bubs last night and we are both really broody ekk lol


----------



## Claire1

Hi Ladies, I've gone a bit nuts with the predictions...who ever said they are addictive, you're bang on!!! Anyway, they all seem around the same time, so heres hoping they are right?! FX'd :)


----------



## Hotpink

I put my request in yesterday for sky to see if its a :boy: or a :girl: havnt heard from her yet.


----------



## Hispirits

:witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch:
i got caught :growlmad:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Hispirits said:


> :witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch:
> i got caught :growlmad:

:hugs: Stupid :witch:


----------



## Bump4MePleez

Aww Hispirits sorry you got AF. How did your reading with sky go?


----------



## Hispirits

Bump4MePleez said:


> Aww Hispirits sorry you got AF. How did your reading with sky go?

Really nice, she said she thought I was already pregnant or will b soon and that she knew I had been ttc for a long time and that I had gad a few readings before hers.
She said I'd have a girl and when she described her, she could have been describing me, especially about insecurities,
so I definitely give her the thumbs up, my next favourite one so far next to star.
My Gail reading said concieve in April, bfp in May but my cycle r 27/28 days so my next af is due may 28th so still time for my predictions to come true! Xx :hugs:


----------



## DVSVXN

i have my fingers crossed for you hun.you deserve a little one so much xxx


----------



## paula181

Well Brooke and Luna were wrong for me!! :growlmad:

xx


----------



## trixie79

so sorry hispirits....hopefully may is your month xxx


----------



## Hispirits

thaks for letting me know paula
thanks trixie xxxxx


----------



## lolam15

Hispirits said:


> :witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch:
> i got caught :growlmad:

Aw petal, thats pants!! Bloody witch!! Try to stay positive. Hopefully you are growing a sticky bean this cycle xx


----------



## clairmichael

hey ladies im baaaaack ;)

hispirits so sorry af caught nasty biaaaaatch xx this is ur cycle tho bbe i can feel it xxx

Michael ended up takin me 2 skeg he had it planned he wsnt goin 2 work so i was plz about that o was confirmed on ff for fri so thats good yaaaaay im 3dpo now
I had my psycic star 1 which has confused me a little she said a boy would b sent 2 me by spirit???? but could only c a girl in my future so what does the boy spirit mean????


----------



## DVSVXN

oh wow thats kinda odd :/ maybe someone in your family has a boy?


----------



## Hispirits

clairmichael said:


> hey ladies im baaaaack ;)
> 
> hispirits so sorry af caught nasty biaaaaatch xx this is ur cycle tho bbe i can feel it xxx
> 
> Michael ended up takin me 2 skeg he had it planned he wsnt goin 2 work so i was plz about that o was confirmed on ff for fri so thats good yaaaaay im 3dpo now
> I had my psycic star 1 which has confused me a little she said a boy would b sent 2 me by spirit???? but could only c a girl in my future so what does the boy spirit mean????

hiya, came a day early as well,:wacko: i was a bit baffled, but to be honest i was going insane,so i weren't to upset. until yesterday when i went to my mother in laws and she told me a family friend of hers, who is a proper minger, like really filthy and stinky no idea of hygiene a flat that stinks of p**s, is pregnant, without trying, really unhealthy person, smokes like a troooper drinks like a soaker :growlmad: winds me up sooo much
so anyway new month, new plan. i had acupuncture last year and got pg in the second month, o i'm gonna sort thta out this week, and also got a book to go along side it with some extra advice, and a yoga dvd :haha: 
glad you had a nice weekend, sounds to me you caught that egg ;) i can work out that satr reading hun, she may have not checked what she had written proplerly and it may be an error. xx
:hugs:


----------



## Claire1

Star wrote something wrong in mine too, she said she can see me with a baby before my 28th birthday. I'm already 28...think she meant 29th!


----------



## Tanzibar83

I've just ordered mine from Gail, I feel so down lately I just need a glimpse of hope I'll be able to have children.


----------



## clairmichael

DVSVXN said:


> oh wow thats kinda odd :/ maybe someone in your family has a boy?

My sister has twin boys but they r well n healthy im quite baffled by it myself :shrug: but we will have 2 wait n c lol xxxx


----------



## clairmichael

Hispirits said:


> clairmichael said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies im baaaaack ;)
> 
> hispirits so sorry af caught nasty biaaaaatch xx this is ur cycle tho bbe i can feel it xxx
> 
> Michael ended up takin me 2 skeg he had it planned he wsnt goin 2 work so i was plz about that o was confirmed on ff for fri so thats good yaaaaay im 3dpo now
> I had my psycic star 1 which has confused me a little she said a boy would b sent 2 me by spirit???? but could only c a girl in my future so what does the boy spirit mean????
> 
> hiya, came a day early as well,:wacko: i was a bit baffled, but to be honest i was going insane,so i weren't to upset. until yesterday when i went to my mother in laws and she told me a family friend of hers, who is a proper minger, like really filthy and stinky no idea of hygiene a flat that stinks of p**s, is pregnant, without trying, really unhealthy person, smokes like a troooper drinks like a soaker :growlmad: winds me up sooo much
> so anyway new month, new plan. i had acupuncture last year and got pg in the second month, o i'm gonna sort thta out this week, and also got a book to go along side it with some extra advice, and a yoga dvd :haha:
> glad you had a nice weekend, sounds to me you caught that egg ;) i can work out that satr reading hun, she may have not checked what she had written proplerly and it may be an error. xx
> :hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs: awww sweetie its horible wen it gets like that i hate it wud just rather af turn up im soooo sory reg that lady bbe i feel 4 u bbe im like u y n how i just dnt get it xxxx lovin the pma tho bbe thats good ooooh acupunture thats diff does that help then ;) fx we caught it i banned him from sex till fri 2 build up the swimmers hehehehe then we dtd plenty so hopefully i got a high score on ff so hopefully if not i will i will WE will catch the next hehehe xxxx


----------



## paula181

Ive just had a reading from Psychic sky and i have to say i am not impressed at all, im not sure whether it was cos she said August n its too far away :rofl: or the fact that is all she said. Dont feel like me connected like the other readings i have had!! Didnt say much about me or baby apart from August conception, find out or birth and a boy!! :nope:

I am sure i have had a reading from her before though as i was a member of her page :wacko: but i cant remember that name.....maybe shes changed it?!! :wacko:

Hope your all well :)

xx


----------



## Claire1

paula181 said:


> Ive just had a reading from Psychic sky and i have to say i am not impressed at all, im not sure whether it was cos she said August n its too far away :rofl: or the fact that is all she said. Dont feel like me connected like the other readings i have had!! Didnt say much about me or baby apart from August conception, find out or birth and a boy!! :nope:
> 
> I am sure i have had a reading from her before though as i was a member of her page :wacko: but i cant remember that name.....maybe shes changed it?!! :wacko:
> 
> Hope your all well :)
> 
> xx

Same here! As i said in a previous post she got my age wrong....not that big of a deal. But basically had 2 sentances, I will conceive a boy and it will be july/aug....that was it! No detail about anything. Very disappointed. Gail gave me the most detail and information.


----------



## paula181

I liked Gails, and i liked Mary too. I think they were the best so far and you can message them about your reading and they message back which i think is really nice :)

My reading was by Psychic SKY but i have had one by Star and i too wasnt impressed :wacko:
xx


----------



## Claire1

paula181 said:


> I liked Gails, and i liked Mary too. I think they were the best so far and you can message them about your reading and they message back which i think is really nice :)
> 
> My reading was by Psychic SKY but i have had one by Star and i too wasnt impressed :wacko:
> xx

Sorry, yes meant star. Might give Mary a go, where can I find her?


----------



## paula181

Hispirits said:


> :witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch:
> i got caught :growlmad:

Soooo sorry the b*tch got you hun!! Sending you lots of :dust::dust: for next cycle xx


----------



## paula181

Claire1 said:


> paula181 said:
> 
> 
> I liked Gails, and i liked Mary too. I think they were the best so far and you can message them about your reading and they message back which i think is really nice :)
> 
> My reading was by Psychic SKY but i have had one by Star and i too wasnt impressed :wacko:
> xx
> 
> Sorry, yes meant star. Might give Mary a go, where can I find her?Click to expand...

Shes on ebay and facebook her facebook is https://www.facebook.com/psychicmary?ref=ts#!/profile.php?id=100002277765131
She has all her ebay readings on that page :thumbup::happydance:

xx


----------



## Mommy2be20

I'm waiting for my reading from Psychic Star, she emailed me the day after I paid, so her email came in on Wednesday, she said she'd read for me on Saturday and still haven't gotten anything! :wacko: anyone else had one from her and taken almost a week to get it?? I'm getting frustrated. I did just send her an email asking where my reading was, but not happy about it. Gail was much better, she was quick (considering I ordered before Easter weekend), I didn't have to email her questioning my reading!


----------



## Hispirits

Mommy2be20 said:


> I'm waiting for my reading from Psychic Star, she emailed me the day after I paid, so her email came in on Wednesday, she said she'd read for me on Saturday and still haven't gotten anything! :wacko: anyone else had one from her and taken almost a week to get it?? I'm getting frustrated. I did just send her an email asking where my reading was, but not happy about it. Gail was much better, she was quick (considering I ordered before Easter weekend), I didn't have to email her questioning my reading!

she does take a while, shes very unwell at the moment, but when you get it generally she is worth the wait, especially if you got the more expensive reading xxx


----------



## DVSVXN

well i still have hope for one of mine hehe


----------



## Hispirits

clairmichael said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clairmichael said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies im baaaaack ;)
> 
> hispirits so sorry af caught nasty biaaaaatch xx this is ur cycle tho bbe i can feel it xxx
> 
> Michael ended up takin me 2 skeg he had it planned he wsnt goin 2 work so i was plz about that o was confirmed on ff for fri so thats good yaaaaay im 3dpo now
> I had my psycic star 1 which has confused me a little she said a boy would b sent 2 me by spirit???? but could only c a girl in my future so what does the boy spirit mean????
> 
> hiya, came a day early as well,:wacko: i was a bit baffled, but to be honest i was going insane,so i weren't to upset. until yesterday when i went to my mother in laws and she told me a family friend of hers, who is a proper minger, like really filthy and stinky no idea of hygiene a flat that stinks of p**s, is pregnant, without trying, really unhealthy person, smokes like a troooper drinks like a soaker :growlmad: winds me up sooo much
> so anyway new month, new plan. i had acupuncture last year and got pg in the second month, o i'm gonna sort thta out this week, and also got a book to go along side it with some extra advice, and a yoga dvd :haha:
> glad you had a nice weekend, sounds to me you caught that egg ;) i can work out that satr reading hun, she may have not checked what she had written proplerly and it may be an error. xx
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: awww sweetie its horible wen it gets like that i hate it wud just rather af turn up im soooo sory reg that lady bbe i feel 4 u bbe im like u y n how i just dnt get it xxxx lovin the pma tho bbe thats good ooooh acupunture thats diff does that help then ;) fx we caught it i banned him from sex till fri 2 build up the swimmers hehehehe then we dtd plenty so hopefully i got a high score on ff so hopefully if not i will i will WE will catch the next hehehe xxxxClick to expand...

lol my ff score was 80 -something lol 
but in fairness my chart didn't really have an implantion dip, so thats what i'm going to be looking for this month.:winkwink:
back to uni tomorrow so i'll be a bit absent for a coupl of days.
my temp has been on a plateau since af, nearly the exact same temp 3 days in the row. :wacko:
acupuncture is very cool, it really gets you thinking about things. i have always had cold sweaty feet, but never really took any notice of it, the acupuncturist told be it was something to do with the spleen and kidneys i can't remember what exactly but if you eat certain things it helps, its really in depth this is the book i got to go along side it
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Baby-Makin...=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1304366652&sr=8-4

it explains it a lot better than i can, i think you'll really like it, amazon lets you look through the first 20 pages gives you an idea of it. 

xxx


----------



## Hispirits

oh, and i got my tarot cards and book and can't make head nor bloody tales of it, so i've had to order a book for dummies to explain it, idid a little reading to dh earlier using the net for interpretations, but the net is too broad. when i get the hang of it i'll read for you xxxxx


----------



## DVSVXN

haha yay u can do me a reading :D
first day back on the pill and hoping i dont gain even more weight


----------



## paula181

Hispirits said:


> oh, and i got my tarot cards and book and can't make head nor bloody tales of it, so i've had to order a book for dummies to explain it, idid a little reading to dh earlier using the net for interpretations, but the net is too broad. when i get the hang of it i'll read for you xxxxx

Youll soon get the hang of reading tarot hun, you need to make sure that the cards you have picked are cards that you like. Also you have to connect with the cards, carry them around, put them under your pillow etc. Shuffle them and get used to the feel of them. You will read better if you connect with the cards! Also in time you will be able to read what the cards mean without looking in book or internet, it does take time but dont give up! :thumbup:
Ive read cards since i was 16/17 but i stopped as i had a bad prediction for my mums best friend which spooked me abit, and i have recently started again and predicted that my cousin was having a boy and she would be in and out of hospital!! And she is and has :blush:

I love reading and you will too hun!

Goodluck :flower::flower:


----------



## DVSVXN

ive always been interested in learning but have no concentration lol so get others to read me lol


----------



## paula181

Hahaha i would get a pack of tarot you like and practice, you never know you might like it......and the plus side is that it is alot cheaper :rofl:

xx


----------



## DVSVXN

lol i wouldnt have a clue what im doing :p


----------



## Hotpink

DVSVXN said:


> lol i wouldnt have a clue what im doing :p

it is cheaper by reading for yourself i read mt card everyday lol


----------



## DVSVXN

ohh i may have to give it a try lol


----------



## clairmichael

Hispirits said:


> clairmichael said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clairmichael said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies im baaaaack ;)
> 
> hispirits so sorry af caught nasty biaaaaatch xx this is ur cycle tho bbe i can feel it xxx
> 
> Michael ended up takin me 2 skeg he had it planned he wsnt goin 2 work so i was plz about that o was confirmed on ff for fri so thats good yaaaaay im 3dpo now
> I had my psycic star 1 which has confused me a little she said a boy would b sent 2 me by spirit???? but could only c a girl in my future so what does the boy spirit mean????
> 
> hiya, came a day early as well,:wacko: i was a bit baffled, but to be honest i was going insane,so i weren't to upset. until yesterday when i went to my mother in laws and she told me a family friend of hers, who is a proper minger, like really filthy and stinky no idea of hygiene a flat that stinks of p**s, is pregnant, without trying, really unhealthy person, smokes like a troooper drinks like a soaker :growlmad: winds me up sooo much
> so anyway new month, new plan. i had acupuncture last year and got pg in the second month, o i'm gonna sort thta out this week, and also got a book to go along side it with some extra advice, and a yoga dvd :haha:
> glad you had a nice weekend, sounds to me you caught that egg ;) i can work out that satr reading hun, she may have not checked what she had written proplerly and it may be an error. xx
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: awww sweetie its horible wen it gets like that i hate it wud just rather af turn up im soooo sory reg that lady bbe i feel 4 u bbe im like u y n how i just dnt get it xxxx lovin the pma tho bbe thats good ooooh acupunture thats diff does that help then ;) fx we caught it i banned him from sex till fri 2 build up the swimmers hehehehe then we dtd plenty so hopefully i got a high score on ff so hopefully if not i will i will WE will catch the next hehehe xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> lol my ff score was 80 -something lol
> but in fairness my chart didn't really have an implantion dip, so thats what i'm going to be looking for this month.:winkwink:
> back to uni tomorrow so i'll be a bit absent for a coupl of days.
> my temp has been on a plateau since af, nearly the exact same temp 3 days in the row. :wacko:
> acupuncture is very cool, it really gets you thinking about things. i have always had cold sweaty feet, but never really took any notice of it, the acupuncturist told be it was something to do with the spleen and kidneys i can't remember what exactly but if you eat certain things it helps, its really in depth this is the book i got to go along side it
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Baby-Makin...=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1304366652&sr=8-4
> 
> it explains it a lot better than i can, i think you'll really like it, amazon lets you look through the first 20 pages gives you an idea of it.
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

:happydance: Ooooooh ill have 2 have a look at that huni ty xx
this will b ur cycle huni its got 2 b i can feel it hehehe im gonna look in2 this acupunture n c what i can find in my area :winkwink: 
So ur back at uni then after all the hols bless ya ;) hope ur ok n af not gettin u down xx
Im 4dpo n since this morn im gettin like pinchin pains but that could b nothin prob cos im hungry hehehe xxxx

With the star readin i do know that she has been in hosp n i finally got my readin it was 2 weeks it wasntvery detailed but i think thats cos i ordered the cheaper one if your still waitin i wud email her n ask when u would expect 2 get it she is ok like that xxx


----------



## clairmichael

Hispirits said:


> oh, and i got my tarot cards and book and can't make head nor bloody tales of it, so i've had to order a book for dummies to explain it, idid a little reading to dh earlier using the net for interpretations, but the net is too broad. when i get the hang of it i'll read for you xxxxx

yaaaaay :) i got mine last week n still cant get past the cross spread or 3 card past pesent n future but i gotta admit they were spookly accurate in all the times soon as im confident ill do u a readin defo xxx:hugs:


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hi ladies:)
Hows it going?!? 
Tarot cards are great! Hispirits, the idiots guide is the way to go, it does a great job of explaining everything. When do I get my reading:haha:
Hope you all are doing great.
I'm keeping my fingers crossed for July. All this talk about acupuncture makes me want to try it, a little afraid it will b too pricey though.
Another one of my close friends just told me they r pregnant. It's getting harder and harder to deal with that. Then I get mad at myself for feeling jealous. It's a mind [email protected]*k.
9 people in my life has either given birth or gotten pregnant in the last year! 
Well I hope we all get our :bfp: soon!!
:dust:


----------



## MrsTreasure

Just got my prediction from Gail, she said a June/July conception with a def BFP by July. She said it would be a boy, healthy preg and labour. And can't see any other preg in future but that's ok I only want one more!

Fxd for all
:dust:


----------



## Hispirits

I'm so f****d off I'm having a s**t day. :growlmad: I'm on my way home now thank god!


----------



## MrsTreasure

I hate days like those. Maybe you'll feel better when home form work. I'm still sat at my desk looking at posts on here when I have a ton of work to do ooops! Just can't be bothered. Hope you're feeling better :hugs:


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hispirits said:


> I'm so f****d off I'm having a s**t day. :growlmad: I'm on my way home now thank god!

Sorry Hispirits:hugs: Hope you feel better. I hate days like those.


----------



## Claire1

MrsTreasure said:


> Just got my prediction from Gail, she said a June/July conception with a def BFP by July. She said it would be a boy, healthy preg and labour. And can't see any other preg in future but that's ok I only want one more!
> 
> Fxd for all
> :dust:

Same as me, June/july conception july bfp. Hope she's right for us both :)


----------



## paula181

MrsTreasure said:


> Just got my prediction from Gail, she said a June/July conception with a def BFP by July. She said it would be a boy, healthy preg and labour. And can't see any other preg in future but that's ok I only want one more!
> 
> Fxd for all
> :dust:

Same as me :happydance:
xx


----------



## paula181

Hispirits said:


> I'm so f****d off I'm having a s**t day. :growlmad: I'm on my way home now thank god!

:hugs2:

xx


----------



## MrsTreasure

Claire and Paula FX for us all! Hopefully she will have got at least one of us if not all right, who knows! xx


----------



## Tanzibar83

Just got my reading back from Gail. I won't go into detail but she did say:

June conception, July BFP - Girl - 2011
October conception 2013 - Boy

I don't know whether to take that with a pince of salt or start getting excited, hehe.


----------



## MrsTreasure

Tanzibar83 said:


> Just got my reading back from Gail. I won't go into detail but she did say:
> 
> June conception, July BFP - Girl - 2011
> October conception 2013 - Boy
> 
> I don't know whether to take that with a pince of salt or start getting excited, hehe.

I'm doing both; salt and excited, I just can't help it. I love this time in my cycle as I really start feeling positive again after AF rears her ugly head. It's little things like this that perk me up and make me :) so if it is a scam or a coincidence as some have said I couldn't care less!

:dust: to all xxx


----------



## Claire1

MrsTreasure said:


> Tanzibar83 said:
> 
> 
> Just got my reading back from Gail. I won't go into detail but she did say:
> 
> June conception, July BFP - Girl - 2011
> October conception 2013 - Boy
> 
> I don't know whether to take that with a pince of salt or start getting excited, hehe.
> 
> I'm doing both; salt and excited, I just can't help it. I love this time in my cycle as I really start feeling positive again after AF rears her ugly head. It's little things like this that perk me up and make me :) so if it is a scam or a coincidence as some have said I couldn't care less!
> 
> :dust: to all xxxClick to expand...


Agreed...nothing like a bit of a pick me up to keep you going!


----------



## trixie79

god it sounds like we are all going to be knocked up by july, i hope she is right!
fx

sorry your having a shit day hispirits....i went back to work today after 6 months off.....it was tough, seeing new born babies all day really isnt helping the grieving process!!! and to top it all off my computer at work doesnt allow me to come on to bnb!


----------



## Tallmom2b

I had a couple :bfp: predictions for July too! Ohhh, I hope they come true for all of us!!
:dust:


----------



## Hispirits

Hi girls hope ur all good. Sounds like July could be a good month. I'll catch up with u all tomoz, I got a banging head ache, my "friend" at uni has proper hacked me off today and I need to really psyche myself up to go back in tomorrow and put up with her again. :growlmad:


----------



## DVSVXN

big hugs hunny xx


----------



## Hotpink

Hispirits said:


> Hi girls hope ur all good. Sounds like July could be a good month. I'll catch up with u all tomoz, I got a banging head ache, my "friend" at uni has proper hacked me off today and I need to really psyche myself up to go back in tomorrow and put up with her again. :growlmad:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## clairmichael

Tallmom2b said:


> Hi ladies:)
> Hows it going?!?
> Tarot cards are great! Hispirits, the idiots guide is the way to go, it does a great job of explaining everything. When do I get my reading:haha:
> Hope you all are doing great.
> I'm keeping my fingers crossed for July. All this talk about acupuncture makes me want to try it, a little afraid it will b too pricey though.
> Another one of my close friends just told me they r pregnant. It's getting harder and harder to deal with that. Then I get mad at myself for feeling jealous. It's a mind [email protected]*k.
> 9 people in my life has either given birth or gotten pregnant in the last year!
> Well I hope we all get our :bfp: soon!!
> :dust:

hey tall mom yeah i do tarot cards well...... im learnin hehehe
Ive beeen lookin in2 the accupunture 2 n accordin 2 wot ive found it works or at the least it helps ALOT so i think if this is not my cycle thne ill give it ago xx


----------



## clairmichael

Hispirits said:


> I'm so f****d off I'm having a s**t day. :growlmad: I'm on my way home now thank god!

Awwww sweetie hope ur ok xxx:hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## clairmichael

Ooooooh by the sounds of it fx (really tight) we will all have got our BFP by july that gr8 news yaaaaay :)
I hope ur feelin better highspirit dont let her get u down bbe BIG BIG HUGGS ;) 

Just 2 let u know i looked into that mary on facebook n she has done lots of fertility reading n spells n they have all got there bfp within 2-3 months if they dont she gives them there money back there are loads of special offers on her face book aswell n without the offers she looks still average price so im gettin one 2day gonna buy a spell n readin just 2 boost this month a bit more lol xxxx


----------



## Hispirits

Clairmichael I went to my g.p and asked her to refer me to their acupuncturist at the Surgary, they know I had been ttc and had m/c etc I said I believed it would help and it's worth ago. So it's worth seeing if ur g.p will do it too, you get it free then ;) I chat properly later off tothem hell hole now c u l8r :happydance::hugs::kiss:


----------



## Hispirits

Ladies who have new predictions and need updates on old ones on the chart can u private message them to me with the name of the medium month bfp is predicted and sex predicted and I'll update the chart tonight. Thanks girls
Have a nice day!:hugs:


----------



## clairmichael

Hispirits said:


> Clairmichael I went to my g.p and asked her to refer me to their acupuncturist at the Surgary, they know I had been ttc and had m/c etc I said I believed it would help and it's worth ago. So it's worth seeing if ur g.p will do it too, you get it free then ;) I chat properly later off tothem hell hole now c u l8r :happydance::hugs::kiss:

Oooooh really??? now that would b better lol i found a accunucturist in derby that specialises n fertility so if i cant get it at the gp's ill giv her a go roughly how much is it n how many times do u think xxx:hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## paula181

clairmichael said:


> Ooooooh by the sounds of it fx (really tight) we will all have got our BFP by july that gr8 news yaaaaay :)
> I hope ur feelin better highspirit dont let her get u down bbe BIG BIG HUGGS ;)
> 
> Just 2 let u know i looked into that mary on facebook n she has done lots of fertility reading n spells n they have all got there bfp within 2-3 months if they dont she gives them there money back there are loads of special offers on her face book aswell n without the offers she looks still average price so im gettin one 2day gonna buy a spell n readin just 2 boost this month a bit more lol xxxx

Shes lovely too, i had a reading off her recently and i felt like she really connected with me :thumbup: I then private messaged her and asked if she still saw May :bfp: as my pcos has kicked off and hadnt had a period since January, and she did me a pcos spell :happydance: I read the message the next day as i was feeling offish and at the bottom of the message it said you n your partner may have sickness n headaches for upto 48 hours :wacko: OMG and we both did :haha:

I highly recommend her and like you say she has alot of offers on her fb page :dance:

xx


----------



## Tallmom2b

clairmichael said:


> hey tall mom yeah i do tarot cards well...... im learnin hehehe
> Ive beeen lookin in2 the accupunture 2 n accordin 2 wot ive found it works or at the least it helps ALOT so i think if this is not my cycle thne ill give it ago xx

Nice, if you want to get some practice in I would love a reading:haha:
My sister in law had 3 mc and then she started acupuncture and also went to a naturopath and now she is expecting the end of this month:thumbup:



Hispirits said:


> Clairmichael I went to my g.p and asked her to refer me to their acupuncturist at the Surgary, they know I had been ttc and had m/c etc I said I believed it would help and it's worth ago. So it's worth seeing if ur g.p will do it too, you get it free then ;) I chat properly later off tothem hell hole now c u l8r :happydance::hugs::kiss:

Good call on asking your gp, then at least you'll know you are seeing one that's respected. 
I hope your day is better today:hugs:


----------



## Tallmom2b

paula181 said:


> clairmichael said:
> 
> 
> Ooooooh by the sounds of it fx (really tight) we will all have got our BFP by july that gr8 news yaaaaay :)
> I hope ur feelin better highspirit dont let her get u down bbe BIG BIG HUGGS ;)
> 
> Just 2 let u know i looked into that mary on facebook n she has done lots of fertility reading n spells n they have all got there bfp within 2-3 months if they dont she gives them there money back there are loads of special offers on her face book aswell n without the offers she looks still average price so im gettin one 2day gonna buy a spell n readin just 2 boost this month a bit more lol xxxx
> 
> Shes lovely too, i had a reading off her recently and i felt like she really connected with me :thumbup: I then private messaged her and asked if she still saw May :bfp: as my pcos has kicked off and hadnt had a period since January, and she did me a pcos spell :happydance: I read the message the next day as i was feeling offish and at the bottom of the message it said you n your partner may have sickness n headaches for upto 48 hours :wacko: OMG and we both did :haha:
> 
> I highly recommend her and like you say she has alot of offers on her fb page :dance:
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Veeeerrrrry tempting, i've been holding off getting another one, cuz I wan't it to be really good if I do. 
How do I find her on FB?


----------



## paula181

Marys facebook page is https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100001631690810&sk=info#!/profile.php?id=100002277765131
:dust:

xx


----------



## Hispirits

I used to go once a week. Not sure how much it should cost. It hurts! Dh used to find it hilarious me yelling while the acupuncturist was jabbing pins in my bum! Lol 
I'm not going uni tomoz so I'm gonna spend all day stalking bnb whoop!:happydance: xx


----------



## Damita

Mary sounds good :thumbup:


----------



## clairmichael

paula181 said:


> clairmichael said:
> 
> 
> Ooooooh by the sounds of it fx (really tight) we will all have got our BFP by july that gr8 news yaaaaay :)
> I hope ur feelin better highspirit dont let her get u down bbe BIG BIG HUGGS ;)
> 
> Just 2 let u know i looked into that mary on facebook n she has done lots of fertility reading n spells n they have all got there bfp within 2-3 months if they dont she gives them there money back there are loads of special offers on her face book aswell n without the offers she looks still average price so im gettin one 2day gonna buy a spell n readin just 2 boost this month a bit more lol xxxx
> 
> Shes lovely too, i had a reading off her recently and i felt like she really connected with me :thumbup: I then private messaged her and asked if she still saw May :bfp: as my pcos has kicked off and hadnt had a period since January, and she did me a pcos spell :happydance: I read the message the next day as i was feeling offish and at the bottom of the message it said you n your partner may have sickness n headaches for upto 48 hours :wacko: OMG and we both did :haha:
> 
> I highly recommend her and like you say she has alot of offers on her fb page :dance:
> 
> xxClick to expand...

:thumbup: yeah she is gr8 so polite aswell n very helpful bless her she said i should get my readin within 24 hours sooooo fx xxx have u had ur bfp yet then xx


----------



## clairmichael

Hispirits said:


> I used to go once a week. Not sure how much it should cost. It hurts! Dh used to find it hilarious me yelling while the acupuncturist was jabbing pins in my bum! Lol
> I'm not going uni tomoz so I'm gonna spend all day stalking bnb whoop!:happydance: xx

ooooh sounds painfull :wacko: but i bet it would b worth it the way i c it long as it doesnt cost a arm n a leg its worth a shot u never know lol 
YAAAAAAAAY im off work 2morrow n so i will b on here from about lunch time 2 :happydance: we can stalk 2gether 
ive had this like crazzzzzzy heartburn since about 12ish dont think its anythin ive eaten as ive only had scrammbled egg but then again im only 5dpo so cant really b a preg sym surly lol:dohh:xxxx


----------



## Hispirits

clairmichael said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> I used to go once a week. Not sure how much it should cost. It hurts! Dh used to find it hilarious me yelling while the acupuncturist was jabbing pins in my bum! Lol
> I'm not going uni tomoz so I'm gonna spend all day stalking bnb whoop!:happydance: xx
> 
> ooooh sounds painfull :wacko: but i bet it would b worth it the way i c it long as it doesnt cost a arm n a leg its worth a shot u never know lol
> YAAAAAAAAY im off work 2morrow n so i will b on here from about lunch time 2 :happydance: we can stalk 2gether
> ive had this like crazzzzzzy heartburn since about 12ish dont think its anythin ive eaten as ive only had scrammbled egg but then again im only 5dpo so cant really b a preg sym surly lol:dohh:xxxxClick to expand...

ITs a date.
i got a mary too, i need to update my sig and front page i've had loads now! i actually don't want to see them in a list, its quite embarrassing! lol
acupuncture hurt me, but i kept thinking its worth if, the first appointment is hilarious the ask you questions about every thing the look at your tongue, you have to poke it right out, he ask about your number 2's its really in-depth, embarrassing and fascinating!x


----------



## Hispirits

:rofl: look at the front page at ALL my readings, what a crack pot i am! lol


----------



## Tallmom2b

clairmichael said:


> ive had this like crazzzzzzy heartburn since about 12ish dont think its anythin ive eaten as ive only had scrammbled egg but then again im only 5dpo so cant really b a preg sym surly lol:dohh:xxxx

If it wasn't for that positive OPK at cd14 I'd bet that you O'd a couple days earlier:shrug:


----------



## clairmichael

Tallmom2b said:


> clairmichael said:
> 
> 
> ive had this like crazzzzzzy heartburn since about 12ish dont think its anythin ive eaten as ive only had scrammbled egg but then again im only 5dpo so cant really b a preg sym surly lol:dohh:xxxx
> 
> If it wasn't for that positive OPK at cd14 I'd bet that you O'd a couple days earlier:shrug:Click to expand...

I thought that lol but my opks were neg i testin from cd8 hehehe :) :happydance:


----------



## Hispirits

clairmichael said:


> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clairmichael said:
> 
> 
> ive had this like crazzzzzzy heartburn since about 12ish dont think its anythin ive eaten as ive only had scrammbled egg but then again im only 5dpo so cant really b a preg sym surly lol:dohh:xxxx
> 
> If it wasn't for that positive OPK at cd14 I'd bet that you O'd a couple days earlier:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I thought that lol but my opks were neg i testin from cd8 hehehe :) :happydance:Click to expand...

fx its a good sign :happydance: xx xx


----------



## clairmichael

Hispirits said:


> :rofl: look at the front page at ALL my readings, what a crack pot i am! lol

:rofl: I love the list bbe def may then by the looks of it xxxx
What did you get off mary xx


----------



## clairmichael

Hispirits said:


> clairmichael said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clairmichael said:
> 
> 
> ive had this like crazzzzzzy heartburn since about 12ish dont think its anythin ive eaten as ive only had scrammbled egg but then again im only 5dpo so cant really b a preg sym surly lol:dohh:xxxx
> 
> If it wasn't for that positive OPK at cd14 I'd bet that you O'd a couple days earlier:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I thought that lol but my opks were neg i testin from cd8 hehehe :) :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> fx its a good sign :happydance: xx xxClick to expand...

Oooooh i hope so bbe xx:hugs:


----------



## Hispirits

clairmichael said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: look at the front page at ALL my readings, what a crack pot i am! lol
> 
> :rofl: I love the list bbe def may then by the looks of it xxxx
> What did you get off mary xxClick to expand...

£10 one 
is that the one u got? :hugs:

hows it going tallmom?xx


----------



## Hispirits

tallmom do u think u ov cd14? xx


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hispirits said:


> tallmom do u think u ov cd14? xx

Hi Hispirits:flower: I'm doing good, it's hard to keep up with you girls:haha:
I keep sneaking a peak at my phone to see what's going on. But pretty soon here my boss is going to scold me for being addicted to my iphone:blush:
But I really just want to hang with you ladies :)

I think that you did O cd14 maybe sometime between cd13 and 14. 
I bet your cbfm will be significantly more accurate this cycle:thumbup:

I really liked the name you came up with for your exhibition btw. I hope your friend gets over it soon :hugs:


----------



## Hispirits

Tallmom2b said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> tallmom do u think u ov cd14? xx
> 
> Hi Hispirits:flower: I'm doing good, it's hard to keep up with you girls:haha:
> I keep sneaking a peak at my phone to see what's going on. But pretty soon here my boss is going to scold me for being addicted to my iphone:blush:
> But I really just want to hang with you ladies :)
> 
> I think that you did O cd14 maybe sometime between cd13 and 14.
> I bet your cbfm will be significantly more accurate this cycle:thumbup:
> 
> I really liked the name you came up with for your exhibition btw. I hope your friend gets over it soon :hugs:Click to expand...

haha i erased that message on here, it must have gone to your email, i started ranting and it was such a long story i couldn't b bothered to explain it all. but thanks i like the name too:winkwink:
i didn't say did i ov, i asked wether you think you did xxx


----------



## Hotpink

i think tallmom did O on the cd14


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hispirits said:


> i didn't say did i ov, i asked wether you think you did xxx

hahahaha, oops:haha:
I really am clueless about this cycle:shrug: I thought I did. But my temps are too low, either that my body didn't make enough progesterone to keep my temps up, which is also discouraging. 
Still no AF, maybe she'll show up within the next couple days. Kinda hope so at this point. poas this morn.:bfn: wasn't thinking it would be positive though. Temps aren't high enough. sigh...


----------



## Hotpink

Tallmom2b said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> i didn't say did i ov, i asked wether you think you did xxx
> 
> hahahaha, oops:haha:
> I really am clueless about this cycle:shrug: I thought I did. But my temps are too low, either that my body didn't make enough progesterone to keep my temps up, which is also discouraging.
> Still no AF, maybe she'll show up within the next couple days. Kinda hope so at this point. poas this morn.:bfn: wasn't thinking it would be positive though. Temps aren't high enough. sigh...Click to expand...

ur still in this till AF shows


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hotpink said:


> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> i didn't say did i ov, i asked wether you think you did xxx
> 
> hahahaha, oops:haha:
> I really am clueless about this cycle:shrug: I thought I did. But my temps are too low, either that my body didn't make enough progesterone to keep my temps up, which is also discouraging.
> Still no AF, maybe she'll show up within the next couple days. Kinda hope so at this point. poas this morn.:bfn: wasn't thinking it would be positive though. Temps aren't high enough. sigh...Click to expand...
> 
> ur still in this till AF showsClick to expand...

True, just not impressed with my chart. 

Is morning sickness starting to kick in for you? That's a good sign!! :thumbup:


----------



## Hispirits

Tallmom2b said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> i didn't say did i ov, i asked wether you think you did xxx
> 
> hahahaha, oops:haha:
> I really am clueless about this cycle:shrug: I thought I did. But my temps are too low, either that my body didn't make enough progesterone to keep my temps up, which is also discouraging.
> Still no AF, maybe she'll show up within the next couple days. Kinda hope so at this point. poas this morn.:bfn: wasn't thinking it would be positive though. Temps aren't high enough. sigh...Click to expand...

:hugs:

thats how i felt end of last cycle, just hurry up and get here so i can start again! lol :hugs:


----------



## trixie79

do you need to be on facebook to get a reading off mary.....im not on it anymore....long story to do with my ex and my current!!!!
i clicked on the link and dont know wat to do next???


----------



## Hotpink

Tallmom2b said:


> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> i didn't say did i ov, i asked wether you think you did xxx
> 
> hahahaha, oops:haha:
> I really am clueless about this cycle:shrug: I thought I did. But my temps are too low, either that my body didn't make enough progesterone to keep my temps up, which is also discouraging.
> Still no AF, maybe she'll show up within the next couple days. Kinda hope so at this point. poas this morn.:bfn: wasn't thinking it would be positive though. Temps aren't high enough. sigh...Click to expand...
> 
> ur still in this till AF showsClick to expand...
> 
> True, just not impressed with my chart.
> 
> Is morning sickness starting to kick in for you? That's a good sign!! :thumbup:Click to expand...

yes i have it in the morning and at night before i go to bed i never had any type of sickness with our son so we think it might be a girl...


----------



## sarahlou1985

I got my reading from Gail back In feb, she predicted that I would conceive in April, still waiting to test, af due Sunday. FX!! She seems really good, sooo hope she's right!! x


----------



## clairmichael

Hispirits said:


> clairmichael said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: look at the front page at ALL my readings, what a crack pot i am! lol
> 
> :rofl: I love the list bbe def may then by the looks of it xxxx
> What did you get off mary xxClick to expand...
> 
> £10 one
> is that the one u got? :hugs:
> 
> hows it going tallmom?xxClick to expand...

:happydance: yeah thats the one ive ordered aswell ive also had the spell aswell she said 24 hours for my readin so they should b in by approx lunch time :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Hispirits

clairmichael said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clairmichael said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: look at the front page at ALL my readings, what a crack pot i am! lol
> 
> :rofl: I love the list bbe def may then by the looks of it xxxx
> What did you get off mary xxClick to expand...
> 
> £10 one
> is that the one u got? :hugs:
> 
> hows it going tallmom?xxClick to expand...
> 
> :happydance: yeah thats the one ive ordered aswell ive also had the spell aswell she said 24 hours for my readin so they should b in by approx lunch time :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

she hasn't messaged me yet to confirm she got my info and payment :wacko: x


----------



## DVSVXN

how are my lovlies going?
I been feeling sick again and getting tummy twinges,was 3 days late when i went back on the pill,dam my bod lol


----------



## lolam15

DVSVXN said:


> how are my lovlies going?
> I been feeling sick again and getting tummy twinges,was 3 days late when i went back on the pill,dam my bod lol

Have you tested?? I would have poas before going back on the pill petal x


----------



## Hispirits

all good hun
:test: lol


----------



## DVSVXN

yup i did lol was a negative....again lol so the doctor said it was fine for me to go on


----------



## lolam15

DVSVXN said:


> yup i did lol was a negative....again lol so the doctor said it was fine for me to go on

Suppose it could be stress thats made your af late, you have been through the mill a bit lately hunni, but think i would still be wary. I would be poas every day until witch showed up lol, im an addict though x


----------



## paula181

OMG its taken me ages to write on this forum, it keeps saying my posts are being reviewed before posting!!!! Grrrrrr


----------



## Hispirits

paula181 said:


> OMG its taken me ages to write on this forum, it keeps saying my posts are being reviewed before posting!!!! Grrrrrr

yeah i had that earlier darn site :shrug:


----------



## DVSVXN

lolam15 said:


> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> yup i did lol was a negative....again lol so the doctor said it was fine for me to go on
> 
> Suppose it could be stress thats made your af late, you have been through the mill a bit lately hunni, but think i would still be wary. I would be poas every day until witch showed up lol, im an addict though xClick to expand...

Yer but im so used to my body being messed with cycles lol so im not too phased and i worked out i didnt have any sexy time for a week either side of ovulation so i think imsafe lol.
On to bigger and better things with my honey although he has mention kids in the near future woot


----------



## angelgirl86

Ladies mind if I join? I've had predictions from Gail and psychic star already but I just ordered another Gail reading because she's been correct for so many people and I want to give her another chance to be correct for me! Will let you ladies know when I get my reading and what she says, probably won't be until Monday though since I just ordered it not long ago.


----------



## DVSVXN

welcome algon fingers crossed they are right for u


----------



## Hispirits

well i got my mary one, i fel a bit robbed of £10, i've had much more in dpth readings for less it literally was just month and gender and a "spell" 
any way she said concieve late august and girl do that'll be "bfp" in september, i hope not!


----------



## DVSVXN

whos mary?havent heard of her lol.hope shes wrong u have to get it earlier xx


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hispirits said:


> well i got my mary one, i fel a bit robbed of £10, i've had much more in dpth readings for less it literally was just month and gender and a "spell"
> any way she said concieve late august and girl do that'll be "bfp" in september, i hope not!

I bet you'll get your :bfp: before then! 
I was getting pumped to order one but now I don't think I want to. I deally loved me first three, Gail, Panrosa and psychicstar, tracey's was pretty in depth too, and she was prompt and sweet. Have you tried Tracey M. Yet? I guess I could look at your list:haha:

Have a great day off!

:dust: to everyone!


----------



## Hispirits

i liked my Sky one tallmom, i'd recommend her. i just vowed today, NO MORE! lol


----------



## clairmichael

Hispirits said:


> well i got my mary one, i fel a bit robbed of £10, i've had much more in dpth readings for less it literally was just month and gender and a "spell"
> any way she said concieve late august and girl do that'll be "bfp" in september, i hope not!

OMG me 2 im not happy at all NOPE NOPE NOPE :( :haha: She said late aug conception boy born early next year and a spell :dohh: ive had loads better than that of some of the other ladies!! Im just not feelin it this month :nope: think its cos im dnt feel well 2day im having a low day they seem 2 b comin more n more regular i dont know tho if its hormones or my bipolar n im feelin really tired n sicky like euuurgh lol but it could b the spell she did this morn or could just b me feelin crappy my temp took a massive dive below line 2day so does that mean im out xxx


----------



## clairmichael

Hispirits said:


> i liked my Sky one tallmom, i'd recommend her. i just vowed today, NO MORE! lol

yep me 2 no more that one just upset me cos thats wot psyhicstar said aswell but all my others said may so???


----------



## Hispirits

clairmichael said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> well i got my mary one, i fel a bit robbed of £10, i've had much more in dpth readings for less it literally was just month and gender and a "spell"
> any way she said concieve late august and girl do that'll be "bfp" in september, i hope not!
> 
> OMG me 2 im not happy at all NOPE NOPE NOPE :( :haha: She said late aug conception boy born early next year and a spell :dohh: ive had loads better than that of some of the other ladies!! Im just not feelin it this month :nope: think its cos im dnt feel well 2day im having a low day they seem 2 b comin more n more regular i dont know tho if its hormones or my bipolar n im feelin really tired n sicky like euuurgh lol but it could b the spell she did this morn or could just b me feelin crappy my temp took a massive dive below line 2day so does that mean im out xxxClick to expand...

no i don't have you seen hotpinks chart, it was up and down and she got her :bfp: scan back a couple of pages her chart is testament that it doesn't have to be triphasic and can go below the cover line.
but what a wash out that "reading" was feel like asking for my money back :growlmad:
i feel low today i think its the weather its really overcast here, when ever the weather is like this i just want to sleep. xxx


----------



## Hispirits

could be early implantation ;) 
remember to look on it as a whole not over analys each days movement, i think you either told me that last month of tallmom did, its great advise! xx


----------



## clairmichael

Hispirits said:


> clairmichael said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> well i got my mary one, i fel a bit robbed of £10, i've had much more in dpth readings for less it literally was just month and gender and a "spell"
> any way she said concieve late august and girl do that'll be "bfp" in september, i hope not!
> 
> OMG me 2 im not happy at all NOPE NOPE NOPE :( :haha: She said late aug conception boy born early next year and a spell :dohh: ive had loads better than that of some of the other ladies!! Im just not feelin it this month :nope: think its cos im dnt feel well 2day im having a low day they seem 2 b comin more n more regular i dont know tho if its hormones or my bipolar n im feelin really tired n sicky like euuurgh lol but it could b the spell she did this morn or could just b me feelin crappy my temp took a massive dive below line 2day so does that mean im out xxxClick to expand...
> 
> no i don't have you seen hotpinks chart, it was up and down and she got her :bfp: scan back a couple of pages her chart is testament that it doesn't have to be triphasic and can go below the cover line.
> but what a wash out that "reading" was feel like asking for my money back :growlmad:
> i feel low today i think its the weather its really overcast here, when ever the weather is like this i just want to sleep. xxxClick to expand...

It COULD b the spell but it could just b like u say just one of them days lol :wacko: i just feel like u said like sleepin all day :sleep: 
YEP that readin was a total drag wth i really thought it would b good but just goes 2 show hey :( im not having anymore cos there just makin me feel worse the star one was upsettin cos it took ages n she mentioned about that spirit boy but STILL hasnt got back 2 me reg what she meant by that so im done with them now i think think we should still look at the rest tho the magority say may so thats what im hopin 4 hehehe :haha: xxxxx


----------



## clairmichael

Hispirits said:


> could be early implantation ;)
> remember to look on it as a whole not over analys each days movement, i think you either told me that last month of tallmom did, its great advise! xx

Yep that was me :haha: u made me giggle now n smile so thanks :) :hugs: im hopin in the back of my mind all these possibilites but gonna c what the next few days have in store take my own advice lol - im good at giving advice but never all that great at taking it :blush: xxx


----------



## clairmichael

YAAAAAY ..... just found this on ff 

The coverline carries no physiological meaning. It is just a visual tool to help you see your ovulation pattern. Whether or not your temperature rises or falls below this line does not necessarily indicate anything significant. Individual temperatures can fluctuate at any time of the cycle, for both hormonal or non-hormonal reasons. A single dropped temperature usually doesn't mean much. You want to look at "the big picture" and see a pattern of temperatures over time. As long as you can see a biphasic pattern and a trend towards elevated temperatures after ovulation, there is no need to worry about a single dropped temperature or two


----------



## lolam15

Hispirits said:


> well i got my mary one, i fel a bit robbed of £10, i've had much more in dpth readings for less it literally was just month and gender and a "spell"
> any way she said concieve late august and girl do that'll be "bfp" in september, i hope not!

She is way off from all your other readings!! Would expect a bit more than the basics for a tenner too. Still got my fxxxd your may predictions come in hunni xx


----------



## clairmichael

lolam15 said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> well i got my mary one, i fel a bit robbed of £10, i've had much more in dpth readings for less it literally was just month and gender and a "spell"
> any way she said concieve late august and girl do that'll be "bfp" in september, i hope not!
> 
> She is way off from all your other readings!! Would expect a bit more than the basics for a tenner too. Still got my fxxxd your may predictions come in hunni xxClick to expand...

thats what i thought with mine 2 lolam me n highspirit have had all may predictions but this one was a total FLOP :dohh: XXX


----------



## youngwife20

Sorry , i dont know how this works, were do you get your predictions from?


----------



## clairmichael

hey there young wife :)
There are many ways 2 get a reading but we on hee have found that gail and jennyrenny to be the main ones if you look on page 1 2 or 3 they will have links on there 2 divert u 2 the correct sites i loved my readin from gail very worth the money xxx


----------



## Tallmom2b

clairmichael said:


> Im just not feelin it this month :nope: think its cos im dnt feel well 2day im having a low day they seem 2 b comin more n more regular i dont know tho if its hormones or my bipolar n im feelin really tired n sicky like euuurgh lol but it could b the spell she did this morn or could just b me feelin crappy my temp took a massive dive below line 2day so does that mean im out xxx

Your chart looks awesome!! :thumbup: that looks very much like an implantation dip:happydance:
Maybe you feel bla cuz you got a little bean growing:)


----------



## clairmichael

Tallmom2b said:


> clairmichael said:
> 
> 
> Im just not feelin it this month :nope: think its cos im dnt feel well 2day im having a low day they seem 2 b comin more n more regular i dont know tho if its hormones or my bipolar n im feelin really tired n sicky like euuurgh lol but it could b the spell she did this morn or could just b me feelin crappy my temp took a massive dive below line 2day so does that mean im out xxx
> 
> Your chart looks awesome!! :thumbup: that looks very much like an implantation dip:happydance:
> Maybe you feel bla cuz you got a little bean growing:)Click to expand...

Really??? im new 2 chartin n last month eally confused me as my temp didnt really dip b4 af n i was early etc but 2day errrgh i feel like last night i was drinking or sumthin (i wasnt tho) but thats the feelin that ive got sickly acidy type heartburn n hard 2 explain but im a little belchy :haha::blush: n its like acidy feelin so im confused i did get a bit of the heartburn aprro 11 dpo last month but only last a few days this is weird 2day lol xxx fx its imp then n my beanie is lettin me know its on its way xxxxxxx:hugs::kiss: 
Thanks Tallmom xxx:kiss:


----------



## clairmichael

ive just looked at my chart n im due 2 test on fri 13th lmao thats just typical hehehe xx


----------



## Hispirits

lol that might be a good omen, i tend to find most unlucky things are actually quite lucky, but i am a bit twisted lol
i hope you get ur may bfp that means i'll get mine too lol
i think if its a girl we may have to have May as a middle name or something XX


----------



## clairmichael

Hispirits said:


> lol that might be a good omen, i tend to find most unlucky things are actually quite lucky, but i am a bit twisted lol
> i hope you get ur may bfp that means i'll get mine too lol
> i think if its a girl we may have to have May as a middle name or something XX

:wacko: omg michael just txt the same thing about it might be good luck lol
Its not twisted bbe tho xxx We WILL get out bfp may the date aug she can c is a scan or somethin either way im not lettin that get 2 me xxxxx


----------



## Hispirits

yeah could be a scan good thinking, all mine that aren't bfp for may are scans! lol my mind feel so much better now i put that in order :rofl: xx


----------



## Hispirits

lolam15 said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> well i got my mary one, i fel a bit robbed of £10, i've had much more in dpth readings for less it literally was just month and gender and a "spell"
> any way she said concieve late august and girl do that'll be "bfp" in september, i hope not!
> 
> She is way off from all your other readings!! Would expect a bit more than the basics for a tenner too. Still got my fxxxd your may predictions come in hunni xxClick to expand...

how long til your holiday hun, can't be long now? xx


----------



## Tallmom2b

clairmichael said:


> Really??? im new 2 chartin n last month eally confused me as my temp didnt really dip b4 af n i was early etc but 2day errrgh i feel like last night i was drinking or sumthin (i wasnt tho) but thats the feelin that ive got sickly acidy type heartburn n hard 2 explain but im a little belchy :haha::blush: n its like acidy feelin so im confused i did get a bit of the heartburn aprro 11 dpo last month but only last a few days this is weird 2day lol xxx fx its imp then n my beanie is lettin me know its on its way xxxxxxx:hugs::kiss:
> Thanks Tallmom xxx:kiss:

Heartburn can be a symptom of pregnancy:thumbup: have you POAS yet?


----------



## Hispirits

Tallmom2b said:


> clairmichael said:
> 
> 
> Really??? im new 2 chartin n last month eally confused me as my temp didnt really dip b4 af n i was early etc but 2day errrgh i feel like last night i was drinking or sumthin (i wasnt tho) but thats the feelin that ive got sickly acidy type heartburn n hard 2 explain but im a little belchy :haha::blush: n its like acidy feelin so im confused i did get a bit of the heartburn aprro 11 dpo last month but only last a few days this is weird 2day lol xxx fx its imp then n my beanie is lettin me know its on its way xxxxxxx:hugs::kiss:
> Thanks Tallmom xxx:kiss:
> 
> Heartburn can be a symptom of pregnancy:thumbup: have you POAS yet?Click to expand...

oh don't get her started,:rofl: is well too early.[-X give it few more days 
did ur af show tallmom?


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hispirits said:


> oh don't get her started,:rofl: is well too early.[-X give it few more days
> did ur af show tallmom?


:blush:hehe, sorry, got a little excited there. 

Still no AF, last cycle she came on cd32. I'd be happy if she showed in a couple days. Then at least I can say I have regular length cycles. 

:dust:My wish is to have regular cycles in which I ovulate EVERYTIME:dust:

I gotta put that in my siggy...:haha:


----------



## clairmichael

Hispirits said:


> yeah could be a scan good thinking, all mine that aren't bfp for may are scans! lol my mind feel so much better now i put that in order :rofl: xx

:happydance::thumbup::happydance:
Yeah thats wot im thinkin anyways n the readin that said june only said i will be preg in the month of june2011 so that still could mean may cos that means of course i will be preggo in june :wohoo:


----------



## clairmichael

Tallmom2b said:


> clairmichael said:
> 
> 
> Really??? im new 2 chartin n last month eally confused me as my temp didnt really dip b4 af n i was early etc but 2day errrgh i feel like last night i was drinking or sumthin (i wasnt tho) but thats the feelin that ive got sickly acidy type heartburn n hard 2 explain but im a little belchy :haha::blush: n its like acidy feelin so im confused i did get a bit of the heartburn aprro 11 dpo last month but only last a few days this is weird 2day lol xxx fx its imp then n my beanie is lettin me know its on its way xxxxxxx:hugs::kiss:
> Thanks Tallmom xxx:kiss:
> 
> Heartburn can be a symptom of pregnancy:thumbup: have you POAS yet?Click to expand...

i had it really bad with my dd but i also had it last month i think im tryin 2 convince myself that im not but deep down im convincing myself that i am if u get wot i mean :muaha: lol
aldo im only 6dpo n had dip in temp 2day so wudnt b worth testin till morn but im gonna hold off untill fri 13th xxx


----------



## clairmichael

Hispirits said:


> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clairmichael said:
> 
> 
> Really??? im new 2 chartin n last month eally confused me as my temp didnt really dip b4 af n i was early etc but 2day errrgh i feel like last night i was drinking or sumthin (i wasnt tho) but thats the feelin that ive got sickly acidy type heartburn n hard 2 explain but im a little belchy :haha::blush: n its like acidy feelin so im confused i did get a bit of the heartburn aprro 11 dpo last month but only last a few days this is weird 2day lol xxx fx its imp then n my beanie is lettin me know its on its way xxxxxxx:hugs::kiss:
> Thanks Tallmom xxx:kiss:
> 
> Heartburn can be a symptom of pregnancy:thumbup: have you POAS yet?Click to expand...
> 
> oh don't get her started,:rofl: is well too early.[-X give it few more days
> did ur af show tallmom?Click to expand...

gr8 minds :haha:
Its ok tho tallmom i nearly did earlier but 4 some reason i just sat on the loo n had a wee as normal holdin the test :dohh: i was like oh ok mayb i shouldnt test then lmao xxxxxx


----------



## clairmichael

Tallmom2b said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> oh don't get her started,:rofl: is well too early.[-X give it few more days
> did ur af show tallmom?
> 
> 
> :blush:hehe, sorry, got a little excited there.
> 
> Still no AF, last cycle she came on cd32. I'd be happy if she showed in a couple days. Then at least I can say I have regular length cycles.
> 
> :dust:My wish is to have regular cycles in which I ovulate EVERYTIME:dust:
> 
> I gotta put that in my siggy...:haha:Click to expand...

:thumbup: love the siggy babes xxxx


----------



## youngwife20

Thanks claremicieal I'll have a look into it :)


----------



## clairmichael

youngwife20 said:


> Thanks claremicieal I'll have a look into it :)

ur very welcome huni hope u find one that suits u xxx


----------



## Hispirits

i think friday the 13th is going to be the day darl'
its got a good ring to it :)


----------



## paula181

Aww im sorry you didnt like Mary!! I thought she was good, but i suppose people connect differently with some psychics than others. Like i didnt think much of Sky and Stars reading but thats cos they put my bfp back by months.....hell no!! :rofl: I messaged Brooke about her reading being wrong n she basically said its very hard for psychics to get conception dates right, and so did a private reading. She said that nobody can predict that its upto the spirits ;/ And ive found that a few psychic will not do conception dates for some reason, they say there not allowed too!!! So thats me not having anymore readings whats meant to be will be :)
xx


----------



## Hispirits

Right i am fuming!

Mary messaged clairmichael on facebook about what we've said about her on here. 

1) i've read the thread theres nothing bad WE ARE ENTITLED TO AN OPINION!
2) WTF are you doing stalking the thread. You could be pulling info on us.As a psychic medium you can't expect to be right for everyone,some people are not going to like what you've said, and may disagree and will discuss it, deal with it. you got your tenner out of it.
3) By doing this you have only confirmed the kind of medium you are.

Girls avoid getting one of these, and be careful what you posting on here in future, our thread is obviously a gold mine for fakes.

Not happy bunny


----------



## paula181

Can you have this as forum as members only, so you have to make a request to join??

xx


----------



## Hispirits

i'll investigate that good idea x


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hispirits said:


> Right i am fuming!
> 
> Mary messaged clairmichael on facebook about what we've said about her on here.
> 
> 1) i've read the thread theres nothing bad WE ARE ENTITLED TO AN OPINION!
> 2) WTF are you doing stalking the thread. You could be pulling info on us.As a psychic medium you can't expect to be right for everyone,some people are not going to like what you've said, and may disagree and will discuss it, deal with it. you got your tenner out of it.
> 3) By doing this you have only confirmed the kind of medium you are.
> 
> Girls avoid getting one of these, and be careful what you posting on here in future, our thread is obviously a gold mine for fakes.
> 
> Not happy bunny

Wow crazy! I wondered about that, we do kinda make it easy for them to "cheat". Oh well, hopefully some of them are the real deal...


----------



## Hispirits

its such a pitty. i think we all ( i mean me, lol) need to get good a tarot and just read for one another, sod the effing mediums! x


----------



## paula181

Then no one can copy each others reading :D 

xx


----------



## Hispirits

well i got my deck i'm just having trouble actually putting a reading together. a can read it card by card with the help of books and internet, but when it comes to cards enhancing and counter acting other cards :wacko:


----------



## angelgirl86

I love yall's points in this thread, I always worried about psychics using BnB to get info on women in order to give a semi accurate reading and that makes it easy for fakes to charge women like us money because they know how desperate we are to have babies, it's really just sickening! This is why I'm only picking one or 2 of the psychics because I don't trust them all and I definitely go by how often they get other's readings correct. It seems to be that by judging everyone's responses on here and other threads that the most accurate psychic thus far is Gail but I'm not familiar with them all either. I also know psychics can't get everyone right which is why I'm giving Gail another chance because I'm sure with as many readings as they get it's hard to get everyone right :). The tarot card idea is funny but a good one :thumbup:, now if only I knew how to read them :haha:.


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hispirits said:


> its such a pitty. i think we all ( i mean me, lol) need to get good a tarot and just read for one another, sod the effing mediums! x

I like that idea:)


----------



## lolam15

Hispirits said:


> Right i am fuming!
> 
> Mary messaged clairmichael on facebook about what we've said about her on here.
> 
> 1) i've read the thread theres nothing bad WE ARE ENTITLED TO AN OPINION!
> 2) WTF are you doing stalking the thread. You could be pulling info on us.As a psychic medium you can't expect to be right for everyone,some people are not going to like what you've said, and may disagree and will discuss it, deal with it. you got your tenner out of it.
> 3) By doing this you have only confirmed the kind of medium you are.
> 
> Girls avoid getting one of these, and be careful what you posting on here in future, our thread is obviously a gold mine for fakes.
> 
> Not happy bunny

I cant believe anyone would be so low as to take money and give false hope to someone that has turned to them for guidance. Any genuine psychic surely wouldnt need to look through this kind of forum for information, and would be happy to stand by the reading they had provided. 
As you said hispirits, we are all entitled to our opinion. I wont be spending my money on a mary prediction. 
As my wee nana used to say- people who listen in to others conversations only hear ill of themselves. 
All you ladies get studying the cards and we can do our own readings lol. 

Anyway, not long to my hols (Flying off early tuesday) and im going all out this cycle for my june bfp as predicted by the best of the bunch so far (Gail). 
TMI ALERT!!!!! I actually got loads of ewcm today for the first time in months. The last few cycles its been a bit non-exsistant but i tried taking the cough syrup and its working!! Going to keep taking it til my +opk and dtd every day. Im going to catch that eggie this month if it kills me.
Hispirits, clairmichael and tallmom- you lovely ladies keep your chins up- you will get that bfp this month. Stay positive.

Fxxxxxd and :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: to you all x


----------



## clairmichael

Hispirits said:


> i think friday the 13th is going to be the day darl'
> its got a good ring to it :)

Oooooh it does :happydance::happydance:


----------



## paula181

:dust::dust: to ALL on here :D 
xx


----------



## clairmichael

Mornin my sexy ladies ;) 

I didnt mean 2 corse such a stir ive since had a message off mary sayin that a friend had contacted her tellin her i was upset with her reading i explained that i thought i was getting a full reading but with looking back on the site i acually purchased a reading and a spell BUT i thought the readin i had would b a little more indepth but this wasnt the case the reading i got was £4.00 and the spell was £6.00 other full readings where on there but never mind whats done is done n ive apoligised IF i did speak ill of her but that wasnt my intention .....
like high spirit said ive been practasing my cards late last night still cant get the hang of what they mean 2gether but can kinda interpret each card individualy.

Im 7dpo now n still not feelin it my temps gone back up but i feel like ive got a water infection so that could b the reason while i felt Sooooooo ill yesterday n have backache in lower back still have twinges lower ab but nothng 2 write home about well im off 2 take my lo's 2 school n im off 2 work but im only workin till 2 so half a day yaaaaaay xxx


----------



## clairmichael

paula181 said:


> :dust::dust: to ALL on here :D
> xx

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: to you 2 babes xxxxx


----------



## clairmichael

lolam15 said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> Right i am fuming!
> 
> Mary messaged clairmichael on facebook about what we've said about her on here.
> 
> 1) i've read the thread theres nothing bad WE ARE ENTITLED TO AN OPINION!
> 2) WTF are you doing stalking the thread. You could be pulling info on us.As a psychic medium you can't expect to be right for everyone,some people are not going to like what you've said, and may disagree and will discuss it, deal with it. you got your tenner out of it.
> 3) By doing this you have only confirmed the kind of medium you are.
> 
> Girls avoid getting one of these, and be careful what you posting on here in future, our thread is obviously a gold mine for fakes.
> 
> Not happy bunny
> 
> I cant believe anyone would be so low as to take money and give false hope to someone that has turned to them for guidance. Any genuine psychic surely wouldnt need to look through this kind of forum for information, and would be happy to stand by the reading they had provided.
> As you said hispirits, we are all entitled to our opinion. I wont be spending my money on a mary prediction.
> As my wee nana used to say- people who listen in to others conversations only hear ill of themselves.
> All you ladies get studying the cards and we can do our own readings lol.
> 
> Anyway, not long to my hols (Flying off early tuesday) and im going all out this cycle for my june bfp as predicted by the best of the bunch so far (Gail).
> TMI ALERT!!!!! I actually got loads of ewcm today for the first time in months. The last few cycles its been a bit non-exsistant but i tried taking the cough syrup and its working!! Going to keep taking it til my +opk and dtd every day. Im going to catch that eggie this month if it kills me.
> Hispirits, clairmichael and tallmom- you lovely ladies keep your chins up- you will get that bfp this month. Stay positive.
> 
> Fxxxxxd and :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: to you all xClick to expand...

:happydance: 4 the ewcm get :sex::sex::sex: n tell them :spermy: 2 keep swimmin (thats wot i do ):haha:
:dust: 2 us all xxxx


----------



## Hispirits

clairmichael said:


> Mornin my sexy ladies ;)
> 
> I didnt mean 2 corse such a stir ive since had a message off mary sayin that a friend had contacted her tellin her i was upset with her reading i explained that i thought i was getting a full reading but with looking back on the site i acually purchased a reading and a spell BUT i thought the readin i had would b a little more indepth but this wasnt the case the reading i got was £4.00 and the spell was £6.00 other full readings where on there but never mind whats done is done n ive apoligised IF i did speak ill of her but that wasnt my intention .....
> like high spirit said ive been practasing my cards late last night still cant get the hang of what they mean 2gether but can kinda interpret each card individualy.
> 
> Im 7dpo now n still not feelin it my temps gone back up but i feel like ive got a water infection so that could b the reason while i felt Sooooooo ill yesterday n have backache in lower back still have twinges lower ab but nothng 2 write home about well im off 2 take my lo's 2 school n im off 2 work but im only workin till 2 so half a day yaaaaaay xxx

your chart looks fab, i had de ja vu reading that, i read somewhere else someone thought that had a water infection ended up with :bfp: looking good for you hunxxx
bless dh he went to the sorting office to get my cbfm sticks this morning b4 work i just turnt on the cbfm, didn't ask for a test, lol, i think i'll keep it to myself ;)
but i did also get my baby making bible book with all the acupuncture stuff in and i did just buy tarot for dummies, - it was £12.00 which i though was quite expensive then i though well i threw a £10 away on a crap reading the other day so what have i got to loose. going to see my nan shortly b back about 12 xxxx


----------



## paula181

What tarot cards have you got?

xx


----------



## Hispirits

rider waite x


----------



## Conina

Hi ladies, can I join? Psychic 123 just came back to me with a BFP in July 2011. Fx for all of us!!


----------



## angelgirl86

I just got my Gail reading back :happydance:. In short she says she sees a July 2011 conception (girl) and a July 2013 conception (boy) so we'll see, FX'd!


----------



## clairmichael

Hispirits said:


> clairmichael said:
> 
> 
> Mornin my sexy ladies ;)
> 
> I didnt mean 2 corse such a stir ive since had a message off mary sayin that a friend had contacted her tellin her i was upset with her reading i explained that i thought i was getting a full reading but with looking back on the site i acually purchased a reading and a spell BUT i thought the readin i had would b a little more indepth but this wasnt the case the reading i got was £4.00 and the spell was £6.00 other full readings where on there but never mind whats done is done n ive apoligised IF i did speak ill of her but that wasnt my intention .....
> like high spirit said ive been practasing my cards late last night still cant get the hang of what they mean 2gether but can kinda interpret each card individualy.
> 
> Im 7dpo now n still not feelin it my temps gone back up but i feel like ive got a water infection so that could b the reason while i felt Sooooooo ill yesterday n have backache in lower back still have twinges lower ab but nothng 2 write home about well im off 2 take my lo's 2 school n im off 2 work but im only workin till 2 so half a day yaaaaaay xxx
> 
> your chart looks fab, i had de ja vu reading that, i read somewhere else someone thought that had a water infection ended up with :bfp: looking good for you hunxxx
> bless dh he went to the sorting office to get my cbfm sticks this morning b4 work i just turnt on the cbfm, didn't ask for a test, lol, i think i'll keep it to myself ;)
> but i did also get my baby making bible book with all the acupuncture stuff in and i did just buy tarot for dummies, - it was £12.00 which i though was quite expensive then i though well i threw a £10 away on a crap reading the other day so what have i got to loose. going to see my nan shortly b back about 12 xxxxClick to expand...

whooooooo :) them dreams again babes oooh fx then :happydance: which book did u get i think i culd do with another book :blush:
How was ur nan hope ur ok babes n enjoyin ur day im off 2 the spirtualist chuch 2night 7.30 - 9 im all excited :happydance:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::dust::dust:wohoo::wohoo:::dust::dust:
Thought id dance around n spread some dust 2 us ladies xxx


----------



## clairmichael

angelgirl86 said:


> I just got my Gail reading back :happydance:. In short she says she sees a July 2011 conception (girl) and a July 2013 conception (boy) so we'll see, FX'd!

yaaaaay thats gr8 fx 4 u hun xxx:happydance:


----------



## clairmichael

Conina said:


> Hi ladies, can I join? Psychic 123 just came back to me with a BFP in July 2011. Fx for all of us!!

Welcome n fx 4 ur bfp xxx:happydance:


----------



## sarahlou1985

Out of curiousity I ordered another from Gail and she said she senses a pregnancy very very soon and a BFP before June, that would mean I owuld have had to have conceived in April as she predicted back in Feb!! So nervous to test tomorrow, only got a clear blue digi and heard they arent very sensitive. Feeling quite positive about this month!! GL everyone xxx


----------



## Tallmom2b

clairmichael said:


> Im 7dpo now n still not feelin it my temps gone back up but i feel like ive got a water infection so that could b the reason while i felt Sooooooo ill yesterday n have backache in lower back still have twinges lower ab but nothng 2 write home about well im off 2 take my lo's 2 school n im off 2 work but im only workin till 2 so half a day yaaaaaay xxx

Your temp went back up :thumbup: Look'n good sweetie! :hugs:


----------



## Tallmom2b

Conina said:


> Hi ladies, can I join? Psychic 123 just came back to me with a BFP in July 2011. Fx for all of us!!

Nice!! Same for me, I hope it come true for us!! :thumbup:

:dust:


----------



## Hispirits

all sounding good!
i've been busy today. i started work on my final piece for my end of year exhibition and made a lamb tagine mmmmmm
hows everyone doing? welcome new ladies private message me your predictions and i'll add you to the chart.
have a good time at church clairmichael, the tarot i got is just called tarot for dummies xx


----------



## Hispirits

Tallmom2b said:


> Conina said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, can I join? Psychic 123 just came back to me with a BFP in July 2011. Fx for all of us!!
> 
> Nice!! Same for me, I hope it come true for us!! :thumbup:
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

temps looking better today darl' xx:winkwink:


----------



## paula181

Hispirits said:


> rider waite x

Ive got them too and Tarot of a moon garden! I prefer the moon garden ones and use them most because the pictures are prettier :happydance:

xx


----------



## lolam15

sarahlou1985 said:


> Out of curiousity I ordered another from Gail and she said she senses a pregnancy very very soon and a BFP before June, that would mean I owuld have had to have conceived in April as she predicted back in Feb!! So nervous to test tomorrow, only got a clear blue digi and heard they arent very sensitive. Feeling quite positive about this month!! GL everyone xxx

ooh exciting. Im a total poas addict. Let us know how you get on. Fxxd for you xx


----------



## lolam15

Conina said:


> Hi ladies, can I join? Psychic 123 just came back to me with a BFP in July 2011. Fx for all of us!!

hello and welcome petal xx


----------



## Hispirits

hi lolam, i bet your looking forward to your holiday, i'm looking forward to it for you!
i think if i haven't got my bfp by june we'll go away for a week somewhere, we were going to bali in july, but i cancelled it. i was terrified i'd get pregnant and not be able to go and i would have lost £2700. Matt wasn't to impressed about flying for 18 hours anyway. we'll probably get a cheapie to egypt or something.

Clairmichael how was church?


xxxx


----------



## clairmichael

Tallmom2b said:


> clairmichael said:
> 
> 
> Im 7dpo now n still not feelin it my temps gone back up but i feel like ive got a water infection so that could b the reason while i felt Sooooooo ill yesterday n have backache in lower back still have twinges lower ab but nothng 2 write home about well im off 2 take my lo's 2 school n im off 2 work but im only workin till 2 so half a day yaaaaaay xxx
> 
> Your temp went back up :thumbup: Look'n good sweetie! :hugs:Click to expand...

i hope so bbe still dnt feel it tho i hadlike twingy cramps lighter than af cramps more of a pullin like pinchy pull if u get what i mean n 4 some reason ive a british road map of dark blue veins all over my bb's:blush::haha: but like i say im just not feelin it fx tho hehehe:hugs: 
Hows u babes xxxx


----------



## clairmichael

Hispirits said:


> hi lolam, i bet your looking forward to your holiday, i'm looking forward to it for you!
> i think if i haven't got my bfp by june we'll go away for a week somewhere, we were going to bali in july, but i cancelled it. i was terrified i'd get pregnant and not be able to go and i would have lost £2700. Matt wasn't to impressed about flying for 18 hours anyway. we'll probably get a cheapie to egypt or something.
> 
> Clairmichael how was church?
> 
> 
> xxxx

Hey babes :hugs: church was gr8 woooow such an eye opener the lady that sat next 2 me n said that she thought i was "sensative" and that i have 2 guides n that im ignorin what there tryin 2 tell me oh there was loads said they explained that my glasses shattering where a message that i was tryin 2 ignore n they had 2 muster up so much energy thats how it came out n as i shrugged it off they did it again 2 catch my attention ive been invited back 2morow 4 a eve of talk open circle n medium messages so im off there 2morrow im soooo excited xxx
Hows u feelin looked at ur chart ur temp looks like its gettin ready 2 gear up only few more days 2 go babes xxxx:hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## Hispirits

clairmichael said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> hi lolam, i bet your looking forward to your holiday, i'm looking forward to it for you!
> i think if i haven't got my bfp by june we'll go away for a week somewhere, we were going to bali in july, but i cancelled it. i was terrified i'd get pregnant and not be able to go and i would have lost £2700. Matt wasn't to impressed about flying for 18 hours anyway. we'll probably get a cheapie to egypt or something.
> 
> Clairmichael how was church?
> 
> 
> xxxx
> 
> Hey babes :hugs: church was gr8 woooow such an eye opener the lady that sat next 2 me n said that she thought i was "sensative" and that i have 2 guides n that im ignorin what there tryin 2 tell me oh there was loads said they explained that my glasses shattering where a message that i was tryin 2 ignore n they had 2 muster up so much energy thats how it came out n as i shrugged it off they did it again 2 catch my attention ive been invited back 2morow 4 a eve of talk open circle n medium messages so im off there 2morrow im soooo excited xxx
> Hows u feelin looked at ur chart ur temp looks like its gettin ready 2 gear up only few more days 2 go babes xxxx:hugs::kiss::hugs:Click to expand...

wow thats awesome!! i really must get my but to the church around the corner from me. yea i think i may o a bit sooner this month, we see.
your chart is looking ace, compare it to last month, something def happening ;) start feeling it, the book i'm reading says doubt play a big part in not concieveing, you have to believe it! i am, i told Matt this morning "thats it from now on i'm pregnant, alright" none of that don't get your hopes up malarkey, i'm already pregnant and everything is going to be perfect! hehe 
xxxx


----------



## trixie79

more readings for july!!!!! i do hope that these women arent ripping people off.....


cd17 2nd peak today dtd time!!!


----------



## Future Mama

I got a couple more readings. Babylove predicts conception or positive test in May/June with a boy and Panrosa predicted positive test in August 2011, with a boy (I think I'll go crazy if I'm not pregnant before August!!!)


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hey ladies, how is everyone today:)

I went out last night and hung out with some friends :drunk: had a few drinks, i'm outta practice, feeling a little headache coming on:haha:

I've been so super focused on getting preggers that I have turned into a hermit. I made myself go out and socialize:thumbup:

But didn't take my temp this morn. don't really think it would have been accurate anyway cuz I got up way early, I can't sleep in when i'm hung over:nope:

Off to a wedding, hope everyone has a good day! :dust:


----------



## clairmichael

Hispirits said:


> clairmichael said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> hi lolam, i bet your looking forward to your holiday, i'm looking forward to it for you!
> i think if i haven't got my bfp by june we'll go away for a week somewhere, we were going to bali in july, but i cancelled it. i was terrified i'd get pregnant and not be able to go and i would have lost £2700. Matt wasn't to impressed about flying for 18 hours anyway. we'll probably get a cheapie to egypt or something.
> 
> Clairmichael how was church?
> 
> 
> xxxx
> 
> Hey babes :hugs: church was gr8 woooow such an eye opener the lady that sat next 2 me n said that she thought i was "sensative" and that i have 2 guides n that im ignorin what there tryin 2 tell me oh there was loads said they explained that my glasses shattering where a message that i was tryin 2 ignore n they had 2 muster up so much energy thats how it came out n as i shrugged it off they did it again 2 catch my attention ive been invited back 2morow 4 a eve of talk open circle n medium messages so im off there 2morrow im soooo excited xxx
> Hows u feelin looked at ur chart ur temp looks like its gettin ready 2 gear up only few more days 2 go babes xxxx:hugs::kiss::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> wow thats awesome!! i really must get my but to the church around the corner from me. yea i think i may o a bit sooner this month, we see.
> your chart is looking ace, compare it to last month, something def happening ;) start feeling it, the book i'm reading says doubt play a big part in not concieveing, you have to believe it! i am, i told Matt this morning "thats it from now on i'm pregnant, alright" none of that don't get your hopes up malarkey, i'm already pregnant and everything is going to be perfect! hehe
> xxxxClick to expand...

omg omg omg well i read this while i was at work n put my hand on my tum n said come on beanie :haha: n 4 about an hour i was thinkin along them lines of oooh cramps thats implanation oh not hungry (wen normally i eat 4 england) ooh thats good etc etc ive just been 2 the loo tmi comin n ive had like browny type cm so ive popped a liner on 2 keep an eye :happydance::happydance::happydance: surley it cant b af she not due 4 another week ive got sicky feelin like a full not hungry just eaten type if u know wot i mean lol ive got cramps n puly type twinges n my top of my legs like frm my waist 2 just above my knee like cramps oooooh thats it im feelin it now ill b gutted if im not hehehehe prob all just in my head n af wil b a round the corner but i doubt that never been early in my life lol xxxx
So ur preg im preg yaaaaaay :happydance::hugs: 
What r ur plans 2night then anythin interestin get urself off 2 church babes its totally amazing honest i mean some of them r a little full on but it kinda makes sense xxx:kiss::hugs:


----------



## clairmichael

trixie79 said:


> more readings for july!!!!! i do hope that these women arent ripping people off.....
> 
> 
> cd17 2nd peak today dtd time!!!

I hope so 2 bbe i messaged gail earlier omg she is gr8 bless her i told her im havin doubts about the dates n would she poss look over it again she emailed me back within mins bless n said that she would b more than happy but her readin 4 me was strong and that she cant see a prob with may2011 bein my month :happydance::happydance::happydance: so ill know more mon when she gets back 2 me xxx


----------



## clairmichael

Tallmom2b said:


> Hey ladies, how is everyone today:)
> 
> I went out last night and hung out with some friends :drunk: had a few drinks, i'm outta practice, feeling a little headache coming on:haha:
> 
> I've been so super focused on getting preggers that I have turned into a hermit. I made myself go out and socialize:thumbup:
> 
> But didn't take my temp this morn. don't really think it would have been accurate anyway cuz I got up way early, I can't sleep in when i'm hung over:nope:
> 
> Off to a wedding, hope everyone has a good day! :dust:

:hugs: hey babes glad 2 hear u let ur hair down it does us good once in a while i think we all become so focused in takin our temp checkin cm cp etc etc we 4get sometimes we need a laugh n joke mayb even a glass of wine hehehe :thumbup: i always get up cos cant sleep but then spend the rest of the day tired lol hope ur having a lovely day babes xxxx:hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## Hispirits

clairmichael said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clairmichael said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> hi lolam, i bet your looking forward to your holiday, i'm looking forward to it for you!
> i think if i haven't got my bfp by june we'll go away for a week somewhere, we were going to bali in july, but i cancelled it. i was terrified i'd get pregnant and not be able to go and i would have lost £2700. Matt wasn't to impressed about flying for 18 hours anyway. we'll probably get a cheapie to egypt or something.
> 
> Clairmichael how was church?
> 
> 
> xxxx
> 
> Hey babes :hugs: church was gr8 woooow such an eye opener the lady that sat next 2 me n said that she thought i was "sensative" and that i have 2 guides n that im ignorin what there tryin 2 tell me oh there was loads said they explained that my glasses shattering where a message that i was tryin 2 ignore n they had 2 muster up so much energy thats how it came out n as i shrugged it off they did it again 2 catch my attention ive been invited back 2morow 4 a eve of talk open circle n medium messages so im off there 2morrow im soooo excited xxx
> Hows u feelin looked at ur chart ur temp looks like its gettin ready 2 gear up only few more days 2 go babes xxxx:hugs::kiss::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> wow thats awesome!! i really must get my but to the church around the corner from me. yea i think i may o a bit sooner this month, we see.
> your chart is looking ace, compare it to last month, something def happening ;) start feeling it, the book i'm reading says doubt play a big part in not concieveing, you have to believe it! i am, i told Matt this morning "thats it from now on i'm pregnant, alright" none of that don't get your hopes up malarkey, i'm already pregnant and everything is going to be perfect! hehe
> xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> omg omg omg well i read this while i was at work n put my hand on my tum n said come on beanie :haha: n 4 about an hour i was thinkin along them lines of oooh cramps thats implanation oh not hungry (wen normally i eat 4 england) ooh thats good etc etc ive just been 2 the loo tmi comin n ive had like browny type cm so ive popped a liner on 2 keep an eye :happydance::happydance::happydance: surley it cant b af she not due 4 another week ive got sicky feelin like a full not hungry just eaten type if u know wot i mean lol ive got cramps n puly type twinges n my top of my legs like frm my waist 2 just above my knee like cramps oooooh thats it im feelin it now ill b gutted if im not hehehehe prob all just in my head n af wil b a round the corner but i doubt that never been early in my life lol xxxx
> So ur preg im preg yaaaaaay :happydance::hugs:
> What r ur plans 2night then anythin interestin get urself off 2 church babes its totally amazing honest i mean some of them r a little full on but it kinda makes sense xxx:kiss::hugs:Click to expand...

:wohoo: sounds really good hun. they are called affirmations, you have to say them to yourself every day. visualise whats happening, so right now, implantation, visualise it happen and say to yourself this baby is going to implant, i will get my bfp next week, everything is going to be fine.
i can't wait for my o to start so i can start chanting it too!, also massage your belly with some base oil and essential oil for a couple of days, jasmine is good. i when i think back to my last pregnancy that is what i was doing every night before bed i massaged my tummy and said come on little bean ;)


tallmom, go you!!! it is nice to let your hair down xx


----------



## Hispirits

not doing anything tonight, i actually feel a bit sick today:sick:
i was fine then i brought some grapefruit juice (for cm ;) ) my god its foul! then i did my kundalini yoga and had some incense burning and after i felt so ill, my stomachs been churning all afternoon.
the only other thing i can think is subconsciously, i haven't been drinking much tea, i usually drink tonnes so i think maybe having caffiene withdrawals. i have been having herbal tea as they are meant to be better, i got a ginger, honey and lemon one and a chai, they are lush! i though the ginger one would be nasty but its lovely, really refreshing and cleansing on the palette.
i read a bit of pineapple juice helps implantation hun ;)

xxxx
:kiss::kiss::kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Claire1

Hispirits said:


> not doing anything tonight, i actually feel a bit sick today:sick:
> i was fine then i brought some grapefruit juice (for cm ;) ) my god its foul! then i did my kundalini yoga and had some incense burning and after i felt so ill, my stomachs been churning all afternoon.
> the only other thing i can think is subconsciously, i haven't been drinking much tea, i usually drink tonnes so i think maybe having caffiene withdrawals. i have been having herbal tea as they are meant to be better, i got a ginger, honey and lemon one and a chai, they are lush! i though the ginger one would be nasty but its lovely, really refreshing and cleansing on the palette.
> i read a bit of pineapple juice helps implantation hun ;)
> 
> xxxx
> :kiss::kiss::kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs:

green tea is really good for you, heard it can help fertility also! Dont buy the cheap stuff though, clipper is good x


----------



## lolam15

Hispirits said:


> hi lolam, i bet your looking forward to your holiday, i'm looking forward to it for you!
> i think if i haven't got my bfp by june we'll go away for a week somewhere, we were going to bali in july, but i cancelled it. i was terrified i'd get pregnant and not be able to go and i would have lost £2700. Matt wasn't to impressed about flying for 18 hours anyway. we'll probably get a cheapie to egypt or something.
> 
> Clairmichael how was church?
> 
> 
> xxxx

 I cant wait for my holiday. My Mum booked it for us all way back last year and i was worried since then that i would fall pregnant and not be able to go but it never happened. Maybe it will happen when we are there. 
I really do hope that you get your :bfp: this month, then you will really have something to celebrate xx


----------



## Hispirits

thanks lolam. i'm sure you'll get your bfp when your there! i hope you have a fab time! i really want to go book a holiday now too hehe. me and dh said we wuldn't go back to florida until we have kids, we have both been a few times with our familys while growing up and both been together once about 4 yers ago, and it wasn't as much fun on our own. my mum wants us to all go togther but i don't think i could put up with my mother for 2 weeks ](*,)
xxxxx
:kiss::hugs:


----------



## DVSVXN

how are you lovlies?missed you all over the weekend


----------



## Hispirits

hi dvs hows it going. i think we're all good. what u been doing over the weekend? xx


----------



## DVSVXN

spent the weekend with my lovely man and his family, was amazing so happy.
Having a few side effects from the pill, feeling really sick and gone off food


----------



## sarahlou1985

Heyy just noticed you'd put me down as getting bfp in June, Gail said before June so it has to be this month. Tested yesterday at 13dpo and got 2 big BFNs :( I really hope I'm not out but the odds are massively stacked against me! Af due today or tomorrow xx


----------



## Hispirits

clairmichael said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clairmichael said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> hi lolam, i bet your looking forward to your holiday, i'm looking forward to it for you!
> i think if i haven't got my bfp by june we'll go away for a week somewhere, we were going to bali in july, but i cancelled it. i was terrified i'd get pregnant and not be able to go and i would have lost £2700. Matt wasn't to impressed about flying for 18 hours anyway. we'll probably get a cheapie to egypt or something.
> 
> Clairmichael how was church?
> 
> 
> xxxx
> 
> Hey babes :hugs: church was gr8 woooow such an eye opener the lady that sat next 2 me n said that she thought i was "sensative" and that i have 2 guides n that im ignorin what there tryin 2 tell me oh there was loads said they explained that my glasses shattering where a message that i was tryin 2 ignore n they had 2 muster up so much energy thats how it came out n as i shrugged it off they did it again 2 catch my attention ive been invited back 2morow 4 a eve of talk open circle n medium messages so im off there 2morrow im soooo excited xxx
> Hows u feelin looked at ur chart ur temp looks like its gettin ready 2 gear up only few more days 2 go babes xxxx:hugs::kiss::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> wow thats awesome!! i really must get my but to the church around the corner from me. yea i think i may o a bit sooner this month, we see.
> your chart is looking ace, compare it to last month, something def happening ;) start feeling it, the book i'm reading says doubt play a big part in not concieveing, you have to believe it! i am, i told Matt this morning "thats it from now on i'm pregnant, alright" none of that don't get your hopes up malarkey, i'm already pregnant and everything is going to be perfect! hehe
> xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> omg omg omg well i read this while i was at work n put my hand on my tum n said come on beanie :haha: n 4 about an hour i was thinkin along them lines of oooh cramps thats implanation oh not hungry (wen normally i eat 4 england) ooh thats good etc etc ive just been 2 the loo tmi comin n ive had like browny type cm so ive popped a liner on 2 keep an eye :happydance::happydance::happydance: surley it cant b af she not due 4 another week ive got sicky feelin like a full not hungry just eaten type if u know wot i mean lol ive got cramps n puly type twinges n my top of my legs like frm my waist 2 just above my knee like cramps oooooh thats it im feelin it now ill b gutted if im not hehehehe prob all just in my head n af wil b a round the corner but i doubt that never been early in my life lol xxxx
> So ur preg im preg yaaaaaay :happydance::hugs:
> What r ur plans 2night then anythin interestin get urself off 2 church babes its totally amazing honest i mean some of them r a little full on but it kinda makes sense xxx:kiss::hugs:Click to expand...



hey girl i just checked ur chart out :happydance::wohoo: looks fab xxxxx


----------



## clairmichael

Hispirits said:


> clairmichael said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clairmichael said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> hi lolam, i bet your looking forward to your holiday, i'm looking forward to it for you!
> i think if i haven't got my bfp by june we'll go away for a week somewhere, we were going to bali in july, but i cancelled it. i was terrified i'd get pregnant and not be able to go and i would have lost £2700. Matt wasn't to impressed about flying for 18 hours anyway. we'll probably get a cheapie to egypt or something.
> 
> Clairmichael how was church?
> 
> 
> xxxx
> 
> Hey babes :hugs: church was gr8 woooow such an eye opener the lady that sat next 2 me n said that she thought i was "sensative" and that i have 2 guides n that im ignorin what there tryin 2 tell me oh there was loads said they explained that my glasses shattering where a message that i was tryin 2 ignore n they had 2 muster up so much energy thats how it came out n as i shrugged it off they did it again 2 catch my attention ive been invited back 2morow 4 a eve of talk open circle n medium messages so im off there 2morrow im soooo excited xxx
> Hows u feelin looked at ur chart ur temp looks like its gettin ready 2 gear up only few more days 2 go babes xxxx:hugs::kiss::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> wow thats awesome!! i really must get my but to the church around the corner from me. yea i think i may o a bit sooner this month, we see.
> your chart is looking ace, compare it to last month, something def happening ;) start feeling it, the book i'm reading says doubt play a big part in not concieveing, you have to believe it! i am, i told Matt this morning "thats it from now on i'm pregnant, alright" none of that don't get your hopes up malarkey, i'm already pregnant and everything is going to be perfect! hehe
> xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> omg omg omg well i read this while i was at work n put my hand on my tum n said come on beanie :haha: n 4 about an hour i was thinkin along them lines of oooh cramps thats implanation oh not hungry (wen normally i eat 4 england) ooh thats good etc etc ive just been 2 the loo tmi comin n ive had like browny type cm so ive popped a liner on 2 keep an eye :happydance::happydance::happydance: surley it cant b af she not due 4 another week ive got sicky feelin like a full not hungry just eaten type if u know wot i mean lol ive got cramps n puly type twinges n my top of my legs like frm my waist 2 just above my knee like cramps oooooh thats it im feelin it now ill b gutted if im not hehehehe prob all just in my head n af wil b a round the corner but i doubt that never been early in my life lol xxxx
> So ur preg im preg yaaaaaay :happydance::hugs:
> What r ur plans 2night then anythin interestin get urself off 2 church babes its totally amazing honest i mean some of them r a little full on but it kinda makes sense xxx:kiss::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :wohoo: sounds really good hun. they are called affirmations, you have to say them to yourself every day. visualise whats happening, so right now, implantation, visualise it happen and say to yourself this baby is going to implant, i will get my bfp next week, everything is going to be fine.
> i can't wait for my o to start so i can start chanting it too!, also massage your belly with some base oil and essential oil for a couple of days, jasmine is good. i when i think back to my last pregnancy that is what i was doing every night before bed i massaged my tummy and said come on little bean ;)
> 
> 
> tallmom, go you!!! it is nice to let your hair down xxClick to expand...

thats wot ive been doin 2day at work ive been soooo hot tho proper sweatin earlier :) not long now till o day so we can chant 2gether xxx


----------



## clairmichael

Hispirits said:


> not doing anything tonight, i actually feel a bit sick today:sick:
> i was fine then i brought some grapefruit juice (for cm ;) ) my god its foul! then i did my kundalini yoga and had some incense burning and after i felt so ill, my stomachs been churning all afternoon.
> the only other thing i can think is subconsciously, i haven't been drinking much tea, i usually drink tonnes so i think maybe having caffiene withdrawals. i have been having herbal tea as they are meant to be better, i got a ginger, honey and lemon one and a chai, they are lush! i though the ginger one would be nasty but its lovely, really refreshing and cleansing on the palette.
> i read a bit of pineapple juice helps implantation hun ;)
> 
> xxxx
> :kiss::kiss::kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I hope ur feeling better now tho huni :hugs: oooh i like my tea that ginger honey n lemon 1 sounds nice :) ive stocked up on pineapple from when u said in a prevoius post lol so hopefully thats helped xxxx


----------



## clairmichael

Hispirits said:


> clairmichael said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clairmichael said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> hi lolam, i bet your looking forward to your holiday, i'm looking forward to it for you!
> i think if i haven't got my bfp by june we'll go away for a week somewhere, we were going to bali in july, but i cancelled it. i was terrified i'd get pregnant and not be able to go and i would have lost £2700. Matt wasn't to impressed about flying for 18 hours anyway. we'll probably get a cheapie to egypt or something.
> 
> Clairmichael how was church?
> 
> 
> xxxx
> 
> Hey babes :hugs: church was gr8 woooow such an eye opener the lady that sat next 2 me n said that she thought i was "sensative" and that i have 2 guides n that im ignorin what there tryin 2 tell me oh there was loads said they explained that my glasses shattering where a message that i was tryin 2 ignore n they had 2 muster up so much energy thats how it came out n as i shrugged it off they did it again 2 catch my attention ive been invited back 2morow 4 a eve of talk open circle n medium messages so im off there 2morrow im soooo excited xxx
> Hows u feelin looked at ur chart ur temp looks like its gettin ready 2 gear up only few more days 2 go babes xxxx:hugs::kiss::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> wow thats awesome!! i really must get my but to the church around the corner from me. yea i think i may o a bit sooner this month, we see.
> your chart is looking ace, compare it to last month, something def happening ;) start feeling it, the book i'm reading says doubt play a big part in not concieveing, you have to believe it! i am, i told Matt this morning "thats it from now on i'm pregnant, alright" none of that don't get your hopes up malarkey, i'm already pregnant and everything is going to be perfect! hehe
> xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> omg omg omg well i read this while i was at work n put my hand on my tum n said come on beanie :haha: n 4 about an hour i was thinkin along them lines of oooh cramps thats implanation oh not hungry (wen normally i eat 4 england) ooh thats good etc etc ive just been 2 the loo tmi comin n ive had like browny type cm so ive popped a liner on 2 keep an eye :happydance::happydance::happydance: surley it cant b af she not due 4 another week ive got sicky feelin like a full not hungry just eaten type if u know wot i mean lol ive got cramps n puly type twinges n my top of my legs like frm my waist 2 just above my knee like cramps oooooh thats it im feelin it now ill b gutted if im not hehehehe prob all just in my head n af wil b a round the corner but i doubt that never been early in my life lol xxxx
> So ur preg im preg yaaaaaay :happydance::hugs:
> What r ur plans 2night then anythin interestin get urself off 2 church babes its totally amazing honest i mean some of them r a little full on but it kinda makes sense xxx:kiss::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> hey girl i just checked ur chart out :happydance::wohoo: looks fab xxxxxClick to expand...

:hugs::kiss::hugs: awwwww thanks babes i was sweatin so much last night my hair was sooooo curly wen i woke up hehehe fx it all means something im not sure still i must admit tho i feel very very strange 2day very fuzzy n ive been havin like palpatations all day dnt know y :shrug: 
How has ur day been babes what have u been up 2 im off 2 church again 2nite but will b back on around 10pm 2 let u know how it went......
also im thinkin of testing 2morrow 10dpo wot u think or shall i leave it till fri xxx :hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## Hispirits

well i went to the church round the corner, what an idiot i am its not even a spiritualist church ](*,)
if you wanna test tomoz do it, but if it goes bfn to start don't get up set and down you need to stay positive for the beanie to implant properly
my cbfm went on high today, really early caught me right off gaurd, but i did an opk and its still neg so got a few days to get some :sex: in.
each time we dtd today i keep "visualising" the :spermy: traveling, and kept saying in me head, just keep swimming just keep swimming. :winkwink:
xxxx:hugs::hugs::kiss:


----------



## Hispirits

clairmichael said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clairmichael said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clairmichael said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> hi lolam, i bet your looking forward to your holiday, i'm looking forward to it for you!
> i think if i haven't got my bfp by june we'll go away for a week somewhere, we were going to bali in july, but i cancelled it. i was terrified i'd get pregnant and not be able to go and i would have lost £2700. Matt wasn't to impressed about flying for 18 hours anyway. we'll probably get a cheapie to egypt or something.
> 
> Clairmichael how was church?
> 
> 
> xxxx
> 
> Hey babes :hugs: church was gr8 woooow such an eye opener the lady that sat next 2 me n said that she thought i was "sensative" and that i have 2 guides n that im ignorin what there tryin 2 tell me oh there was loads said they explained that my glasses shattering where a message that i was tryin 2 ignore n they had 2 muster up so much energy thats how it came out n as i shrugged it off they did it again 2 catch my attention ive been invited back 2morow 4 a eve of talk open circle n medium messages so im off there 2morrow im soooo excited xxx
> Hows u feelin looked at ur chart ur temp looks like its gettin ready 2 gear up only few more days 2 go babes xxxx:hugs::kiss::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> wow thats awesome!! i really must get my but to the church around the corner from me. yea i think i may o a bit sooner this month, we see.
> your chart is looking ace, compare it to last month, something def happening ;) start feeling it, the book i'm reading says doubt play a big part in not concieveing, you have to believe it! i am, i told Matt this morning "thats it from now on i'm pregnant, alright" none of that don't get your hopes up malarkey, i'm already pregnant and everything is going to be perfect! hehe
> xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> omg omg omg well i read this while i was at work n put my hand on my tum n said come on beanie :haha: n 4 about an hour i was thinkin along them lines of oooh cramps thats implanation oh not hungry (wen normally i eat 4 england) ooh thats good etc etc ive just been 2 the loo tmi comin n ive had like browny type cm so ive popped a liner on 2 keep an eye :happydance::happydance::happydance: surley it cant b af she not due 4 another week ive got sicky feelin like a full not hungry just eaten type if u know wot i mean lol ive got cramps n puly type twinges n my top of my legs like frm my waist 2 just above my knee like cramps oooooh thats it im feelin it now ill b gutted if im not hehehehe prob all just in my head n af wil b a round the corner but i doubt that never been early in my life lol xxxx
> So ur preg im preg yaaaaaay :happydance::hugs:
> What r ur plans 2night then anythin interestin get urself off 2 church babes its totally amazing honest i mean some of them r a little full on but it kinda makes sense xxx:kiss::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> hey girl i just checked ur chart out :happydance::wohoo: looks fab xxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> :hugs::kiss::hugs: awwwww thanks babes i was sweatin so much last night my hair was sooooo curly wen i woke up hehehe fx it all means something im not sure still i must admit tho i feel very very strange 2day very fuzzy n ive been havin like palpatations all day dnt know y :shrug:
> How has ur day been babes what have u been up 2 im off 2 church again 2nite but will b back on around 10pm 2 let u know how it went......
> also im thinkin of testing 2morrow 10dpo wot u think or shall i leave it till fri xxx :hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs:Click to expand...


its all sounding really good :dust::dust::dust:
keep reaxed, and calm and chilled and keep thinking positive thoughts and you'll get that bfp soon xxxx
:kiss::kiss::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Tallmom2b

*OMG* Clairmichael, your chart looks more like a :bfp: chart everyday!!:happydance:

I'm going to wish you a happy mothers day just in case:winkwink:

Hispirits, this is it, I can feel it:). It's your turn now:thumbup: 

Im pretty sure I never ovulated, but still no AF so maybe my body might give it another go. :shrug:

I think im going to start taking primrose oil again. It helps CM:thumbup:

Have a wonderful day everyone :dust:


----------



## Hispirits

Tallmom2b said:


> *OMG* Clairmichael, your chart looks more like a :bfp: chart everyday!!:happydance:
> 
> I'm going to wish you a happy mothers day just in case:winkwink:
> 
> Hispirits, this is it, I can feel it:). It's your turn now:thumbup:
> 
> Im pretty sure I never ovulated, but still no AF so maybe my body might give it another go. :shrug:
> 
> I think im going to start taking primrose oil again. It helps CM:thumbup:
> 
> Have a wonderful day everyone :dust:

thanks hunny. i hope so! you did say a little bit more work needed to be done when you read for me, i'm hoping i'm doing it now. i am getting my tarot for dummies book shortly as soon as i think i can piece a reading together i'll do one for you. i bet your cycle is really peeing you off now.:hugs:
do you feel like af is coming? i see your temp had actually gone up on friday, take it tomoz and see where your at.:winkwink:
i was going to take oil-eve-prim but i can't cause it has adverse affect to my anti-epileptic medication. 
i tell you what tho i really would recommen this book i just got. i'm quite into chinese alternate therapies, acupunture wtc. when you see a chinese doctor/acupunturist they do a really indepth check of you so they can type you, theres cold, damp hot stagnant chi and others the whole thing is aiming to get you chi in balance. this book i have goes through it with you so you can self diagnose and then it tells you what you can do in regards to diet, exercise to correct it, even if you have fertility problems like pcos & endimitriosis. the book is called The Baby Making Bible by Emma Cannon if you go on amazon you can peek through some of the pages. 
i was diagnosed 5 years ago as having unexplained infertility, which was total b.s because i conceived naturally twice after. i think this book is particularly helpful if your having trouble ttc for no apparent reason. there is good stuff on regulating the cycles etc. :hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:


----------



## clairmichael

Hispirits said:


> well i went to the church round the corner, what an idiot i am its not even a spiritualist church ](*,)
> if you wanna test tomoz do it, but if it goes bfn to start don't get up set and down you need to stay positive for the beanie to implant properly
> my cbfm went on high today, really early caught me right off gaurd, but i did an opk and its still neg so got a few days to get some :sex: in.
> each time we dtd today i keep "visualising" the :spermy: traveling, and kept saying in me head, just keep swimming just keep swimming. :winkwink:
> xxxx:hugs::hugs::kiss:

:wacko: ooops i kinda got 2 goggle at tho bbe cos that is something I WOULD DO defo xxxx ive decided not gonna test not gonna test :nope::nope::nope: lol 
Omg yaaay 4 the high i have a good feelin about this cycle 4 u bbe n ur ticker also says fertile period so yaaaay yaaaay ive got my fx toes my legs now hehehe :happydance: i love the just keep swimmin its from nemo :haha: thats wot i do 

Well church was a complete over shock...... the meduim stood n picks people out n gives messages after a few i was hooked then e picked me out of the room sayin he had a spirit lady now he said i came here 4 2 reasons 1 cos ive lost someone not so long ago and 2 cos ive been sensing things smells touch dreams etc he then put his hands together and said that was this spirit lady tellin me she is there n she is happy and said thank you 4 listening she is tellin you that you my dear are indeed what we like 2 call a sensative OMG!!!!! :wacko::wacko:- he then went on 2 explain alot of details n i mean ALOT of things no one knew then he said that she tellin me 2 tell you that when you pass on the last thing 2 go is your hearing and with this she says "i love u 2" that was it for me i cried i totally balled my eyes out couldnt speak n that was all infornt of about 50-55 people aaaarrrgh :haha: he has told me to come back to progress my "gift" i dnt know about seseative im emotional pmsl xxxx well i thought i would share that with you :blush: xxxxx


----------



## clairmichael

Tallmom2b said:


> *OMG* Clairmichael, your chart looks more like a :bfp: chart everyday!!:happydance:
> 
> I'm going to wish you a happy mothers day just in case:winkwink:
> 
> Hispirits, this is it, I can feel it:). It's your turn now:thumbup:
> 
> Im pretty sure I never ovulated, but still no AF so maybe my body might give it another go. :shrug:
> 
> I think im going to start taking primrose oil again. It helps CM:thumbup:
> 
> Have a wonderful day everyone :dust:

:hugs: awwww babes i hope so now :happydance: im tryin 2 stop myself gettin excited im tryin hard not 2 compare my charts aswell but this onth summit is diff lol so fx xxxxxx i used epo this cycle also used preseed 2 as i dnt get much ewcm mines normally always creamy never really changes just in spots around o o that could help chick

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: to us all xxxxx


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hispirits said:


> thanks hunny. i hope so! you did say a little bit more work needed to be done when you read for me, i'm hoping i'm doing it now. i am getting my tarot for dummies book shortly as soon as i think i can piece a reading together i'll do one for you. i bet your cycle is really peeing you off now.:hugs:
> do you feel like af is coming? i see your temp had actually gone up on friday, take it tomoz and see where your at.:winkwink:
> i was going to take oil-eve-prim but i can't cause it has adverse affect to my anti-epileptic medication.
> i tell you what tho i really would recommen this book i just got. i'm quite into chinese alternate therapies, acupunture wtc. when you see a chinese doctor/acupunturist they do a really indepth check of you so they can type you, theres cold, damp hot stagnant chi and others the whole thing is aiming to get you chi in balance. this book i have goes through it with you so you can self diagnose and then it tells you what you can do in regards to diet, exercise to correct it, even if you have fertility problems like pcos & endimitriosis. the book is called The Baby Making Bible by Emma Cannon if you go on amazon you can peek through some of the pages.
> i was diagnosed 5 years ago as having unexplained infertility, which was total b.s because i conceived naturally twice after. i think this book is particularly helpful if your having trouble ttc for no apparent reason. there is good stuff on regulating the cycles etc. :hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:

Ya, its really frustrating, but I'm thinking things will only get better:). Don't feel like AF is coming but I think the fertilaid is changing stuff so I'm hoping in a couple more months I'll see an improvement.
If not I'm headed to get me some fertility treatments!!
That book sounds cool I'm going to check it out:thumbup:

So I've trying to think of a way to help you and clairmichael understand how to connect the cards. I think of it as a book and each card is a page. Each reading tells a story and there is usually a common theme in each reading. Like be strong, or be patient, something like that. I hope this helps:winkwink:
:hugs:


----------



## DVSVXN

augh exciteng fingers crossed it is a bfp


----------



## clairmichael

Tallmom2b said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> thanks hunny. i hope so! you did say a little bit more work needed to be done when you read for me, i'm hoping i'm doing it now. i am getting my tarot for dummies book shortly as soon as i think i can piece a reading together i'll do one for you. i bet your cycle is really peeing you off now.:hugs:
> do you feel like af is coming? i see your temp had actually gone up on friday, take it tomoz and see where your at.:winkwink:
> i was going to take oil-eve-prim but i can't cause it has adverse affect to my anti-epileptic medication.
> i tell you what tho i really would recommen this book i just got. i'm quite into chinese alternate therapies, acupunture wtc. when you see a chinese doctor/acupunturist they do a really indepth check of you so they can type you, theres cold, damp hot stagnant chi and others the whole thing is aiming to get you chi in balance. this book i have goes through it with you so you can self diagnose and then it tells you what you can do in regards to diet, exercise to correct it, even if you have fertility problems like pcos & endimitriosis. the book is called The Baby Making Bible by Emma Cannon if you go on amazon you can peek through some of the pages.
> i was diagnosed 5 years ago as having unexplained infertility, which was total b.s because i conceived naturally twice after. i think this book is particularly helpful if your having trouble ttc for no apparent reason. there is good stuff on regulating the cycles etc. :hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:
> 
> Ya, its really frustrating, but I'm thinking things will only get better:). Don't feel like AF is coming but I think the fertilaid is changing stuff so I'm hoping in a couple more months I'll see an improvement.
> If not I'm headed to get me some fertility treatments!!
> That book sounds cool I'm going to check it out:thumbup:
> 
> So I've trying to think of a way to help you and clairmichael understand how to connect the cards. I think of it as a book and each card is a page. Each reading tells a story and there is usually a common theme in each reading. Like be strong, or be patient, something like that. I hope this helps:winkwink:
> :hugs:Click to expand...

sounds good 2 me im gonna go n meditate shortly n do a readin c what i get xxx :hugs:


----------



## clairmichael

DVSVXN said:


> augh exciteng fingers crossed it is a bfp

oooh i hope so dvs xx:happydance:


----------



## DVSVXN

clairmichael said:


> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> augh exciteng fingers crossed it is a bfp
> 
> oooh i hope so dvs xx:happydance:Click to expand...

Augh im loving seeing people find out they preg hehe xx


----------



## Hispirits

clairmichael said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> well i went to the church round the corner, what an idiot i am its not even a spiritualist church ](*,)
> if you wanna test tomoz do it, but if it goes bfn to start don't get up set and down you need to stay positive for the beanie to implant properly
> my cbfm went on high today, really early caught me right off gaurd, but i did an opk and its still neg so got a few days to get some :sex: in.
> each time we dtd today i keep "visualising" the :spermy: traveling, and kept saying in me head, just keep swimming just keep swimming. :winkwink:
> xxxx:hugs::hugs::kiss:
> 
> :wacko: ooops i kinda got 2 goggle at tho bbe cos that is something I WOULD DO defo xxxx ive decided not gonna test not gonna test :nope::nope::nope: lol
> Omg yaaay 4 the high i have a good feelin about this cycle 4 u bbe n ur ticker also says fertile period so yaaaay yaaaay ive got my fx toes my legs now hehehe :happydance: i love the just keep swimmin its from nemo :haha: thats wot i do
> 
> Well church was a complete over shock...... the meduim stood n picks people out n gives messages after a few i was hooked then e picked me out of the room sayin he had a spirit lady now he said i came here 4 2 reasons 1 cos ive lost someone not so long ago and 2 cos ive been sensing things smells touch dreams etc he then put his hands together and said that was this spirit lady tellin me she is there n she is happy and said thank you 4 listening she is tellin you that you my dear are indeed what we like 2 call a sensative OMG!!!!! :wacko::wacko:- he then went on 2 explain alot of details n i mean ALOT of things no one knew then he said that she tellin me 2 tell you that when you pass on the last thing 2 go is your hearing and with this she says "i love u 2" that was it for me i cried i totally balled my eyes out couldnt speak n that was all infornt of about 50-55 people aaaarrrgh :haha: he has told me to come back to progress my "gift" i dnt know about seseative im emotional pmsl xxxx well i thought i would share that with you :blush: xxxxxClick to expand...

*OMG* Thats amazing. you've got to keep going. keep practising and learn how to tune into it. and if you really believe that i'm getting my bfp this month then i can relax because if you got a feeling then i trust that 100%
so lovely you got to hear that message rom your nan. :kiss::hugs:


----------



## Hispirits

Tallmom2b said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> thanks hunny. i hope so! you did say a little bit more work needed to be done when you read for me, i'm hoping i'm doing it now. i am getting my tarot for dummies book shortly as soon as i think i can piece a reading together i'll do one for you. i bet your cycle is really peeing you off now.:hugs:
> do you feel like af is coming? i see your temp had actually gone up on friday, take it tomoz and see where your at.:winkwink:
> i was going to take oil-eve-prim but i can't cause it has adverse affect to my anti-epileptic medication.
> i tell you what tho i really would recommen this book i just got. i'm quite into chinese alternate therapies, acupunture wtc. when you see a chinese doctor/acupunturist they do a really indepth check of you so they can type you, theres cold, damp hot stagnant chi and others the whole thing is aiming to get you chi in balance. this book i have goes through it with you so you can self diagnose and then it tells you what you can do in regards to diet, exercise to correct it, even if you have fertility problems like pcos & endimitriosis. the book is called The Baby Making Bible by Emma Cannon if you go on amazon you can peek through some of the pages.
> i was diagnosed 5 years ago as having unexplained infertility, which was total b.s because i conceived naturally twice after. i think this book is particularly helpful if your having trouble ttc for no apparent reason. there is good stuff on regulating the cycles etc. :hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:
> 
> Ya, its really frustrating, but I'm thinking things will only get better:). Don't feel like AF is coming but I think the fertilaid is changing stuff so I'm hoping in a couple more months I'll see an improvement.
> If not I'm headed to get me some fertility treatments!!
> That book sounds cool I'm going to check it out:thumbup:
> 
> So I've trying to think of a way to help you and clairmichael understand how to connect the cards. I think of it as a book and each card is a page. Each reading tells a story and there is usually a common theme in each reading. Like be strong, or be patient, something like that. I hope this helps:winkwink:
> :hugs:Click to expand...

its funny you should say that, i did a reading for Matt, (dh) and two cards could have pointed to pregnancy and new job were on the way but some of the cards were also highlighting delays in this happening. (hopefullt not too long)
i'll keep at it, thanks for the tip 

:hugs:


----------



## Hispirits

what i have trouble doing is knowing like what it means if you get two kings or other sequences of cards that alter the meaning of the card on its own.
what spread did you use when you did my reading? xx


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hispirits said:


> what i have trouble doing is knowing like what it means if you get two kings or other sequences of cards that alter the meaning of the card on its own.
> what spread did you use when you did my reading? xx

I used Celtic cross, it's a basic reading, most popular. Cards can mean different things depending on the reading. The book i have says all the possible meanings for each card. And I can most of the time tell which pertains to the reading, because all the cards point to a similar theme. 
Hmmm, I'm not sure if I'm doing a good job explaining...:haha:
I don't want to confuse you more!


----------



## Hispirits

thats the spread i'm using, well i had another go last night and it came up ok. i noticed a theme running through, mainly about finances, money worries over, coming in to money, which was good and hopefully true, nothing about babies this time tho. no your not confusing me. xxxx


----------



## sarahlou1985

Hey the witch got me this morning :( still got a week at the end of this month to try squeeze a bfp in before June as predicted! So hope she's right, really thought April was my month. Gutted x


----------



## Tallmom2b

sarahlou1985 said:


> Hey the witch got me this morning :( still got a week at the end of this month to try squeeze a bfp in before June as predicted! So hope she's right, really thought April was my month. Gutted x

:hugs:Sorry Sarahlou :hugs: But sounds like June can still be your month:thumbup:


----------



## Tallmom2b

Okay Clairmichael, don't get discouraged about that second dip. As long as your temps go back up your all set! Who knows, maybe you've got twins in there:thumbup:

:dust:


----------



## Hispirits

Tallmom2b said:


> Okay Clairmichael, don't get discouraged about that second dip. As long as your temps go back up your all set! Who knows, maybe you've got twins in there:thumbup:
> 
> :dust:

that would be really fab! i already messaged her and told her not to worry about the dip, i reckon it'll be right back at the top tomorrow.x


----------



## Hispirits

sarahlou1985 said:


> Hey the witch got me this morning :( still got a week at the end of this month to try squeeze a bfp in before June as predicted! So hope she's right, really thought April was my month. Gutted x

sorry hun. :hugs: keep your chin up :kiss:


----------



## Hispirits

sarahlou1985 said:


> Hey the witch got me this morning :( still got a week at the end of this month to try squeeze a bfp in before June as predicted! So hope she's right, really thought April was my month. Gutted x

Aargh sorry Hun
I'm sure you'll get it soon, fx 4 u xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Hispirits

I had a job interview today. It was at a spa. When I left school I trained as a beautician,like 10 years ago, I can't believe I've just soent 3 years at uni doing an art degree to end up back where I started.
Oh well. It's a nice spa, hollistic and it has this fishy foot treatments u no where the fish nibble the dry skin off ur feet. I actually do want the job,it'll b so nice to be able to go to work, come home and forget about it till the next day. I've been living and breathing uni 365 Days a year for 3 years so b nice to go on the back burner for a bit, and hey at least my feet will be nice and soft! Lol I just hope they call back and offer me the job. 
I hope everyone is doing well. Lolam if u haven't already left have a fantatic time hey if u make a baby there and it's a boy u can call him orlando! :haha:
Xxxx


----------



## lolam15

Hispirits said:


> I had a job interview today. It was at a spa. When I left school I trained as a beautician,like 10 years ago, I can't believe I've just soent 3 years at uni doing an art degree to end up back where I started.
> Oh well. It's a nice spa, hollistic and it has this fishy foot treatments u no where the fish nibble the dry skin off ur feet. I actually do want the job,it'll b so nice to be able to go to work, come home and forget about it till the next day. I've been living and breathing uni 365 Days a year for 3 years so b nice to go on the back burner for a bit, and hey at least my feet will be nice and soft! Lol I just hope they call back and offer me the job.
> I hope everyone is doing well. Lolam if u haven't already left have a fantatic time hey if u make a baby there and it's a boy u can call him orlando! :haha:
> Xxxx

:rofl: Dh suggested that too lol. Thanks for the kind wishes. 
Got my +opk this morning and we have been :sex: every day. Will be a long journey tomorrow, but ive warned dh he better sleep on the plane so he will still have the energy to dtd when we get there to make sure we are covered for this month lol. 
Getting picked up at 6.30 this morning so i thought i would check in with all you lovely ladies before i go. Cant believe i will have to give up bnb for a fortnight!! Going to miss you all, hope you are all still here with your :bfp: announcements when i get back.
Hope you get that new job hispirits, sounds like the hollistic stuff is the sort of job that would suit you very well. Gl petal xx

Take care all of you, talk to you all in two weeks xx :hugs::thumbup::happydance::wohoo:

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
to you all xxxx


----------



## jenniferttc1

will know soon if half of my reading was right. Star said june bfp or first scan. AF is due in 2 days, but have been having very mild cramping the past 2 days. :(


----------



## Tallmom2b

Have a great trip lolam!!:flower:


----------



## clairmichael

Hispirits said:


> clairmichael said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> well i went to the church round the corner, what an idiot i am its not even a spiritualist church ](*,)
> if you wanna test tomoz do it, but if it goes bfn to start don't get up set and down you need to stay positive for the beanie to implant properly
> my cbfm went on high today, really early caught me right off gaurd, but i did an opk and its still neg so got a few days to get some :sex: in.
> each time we dtd today i keep "visualising" the :spermy: traveling, and kept saying in me head, just keep swimming just keep swimming. :winkwink:
> xxxx:hugs::hugs::kiss:
> 
> :wacko: ooops i kinda got 2 goggle at tho bbe cos that is something I WOULD DO defo xxxx ive decided not gonna test not gonna test :nope::nope::nope: lol
> Omg yaaay 4 the high i have a good feelin about this cycle 4 u bbe n ur ticker also says fertile period so yaaaay yaaaay ive got my fx toes my legs now hehehe :happydance: i love the just keep swimmin its from nemo :haha: thats wot i do
> 
> Well church was a complete over shock...... the meduim stood n picks people out n gives messages after a few i was hooked then e picked me out of the room sayin he had a spirit lady now he said i came here 4 2 reasons 1 cos ive lost someone not so long ago and 2 cos ive been sensing things smells touch dreams etc he then put his hands together and said that was this spirit lady tellin me she is there n she is happy and said thank you 4 listening she is tellin you that you my dear are indeed what we like 2 call a sensative OMG!!!!! :wacko::wacko:- he then went on 2 explain alot of details n i mean ALOT of things no one knew then he said that she tellin me 2 tell you that when you pass on the last thing 2 go is your hearing and with this she says "i love u 2" that was it for me i cried i totally balled my eyes out couldnt speak n that was all infornt of about 50-55 people aaaarrrgh :haha: he has told me to come back to progress my "gift" i dnt know about seseative im emotional pmsl xxxx well i thought i would share that with you :blush: xxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> *OMG* Thats amazing. you've got to keep going. keep practising and learn how to tune into it. and if you really believe that i'm getting my bfp this month then i can relax because if you got a feeling then i trust that 100%
> so lovely you got to hear that message rom your nan. :kiss::hugs:Click to expand...

ive not ben on a bit yesterday was feelin very very tired i even had a nap in the afternon b4 the kids got home from school 2 try n get me through the day hehehe:haha: i hope u av relaxed bbe u will get ur bfp xxx:thumbup::hugs::thumbup:


----------



## clairmichael

Tallmom2b said:


> Okay Clairmichael, don't get discouraged about that second dip. As long as your temps go back up your all set! Who knows, maybe you've got twins in there:thumbup:
> 
> :dust:

:hugs::kiss::hugs: Thanks bbe i was a little discouraged but i was 2 tired 2 get all confused hehehe im a little confused now tho as ff chnaged my cross hairs and my o day 2 cd13 not cd14 soooo im not sure BUT im still not gonna test till fri i think ive been very sicky n tired not felt like this after o im normally hungry etc but i cant barley eat as i feel full n sicky :winkwink: xxxx


----------



## clairmichael

Hispirits said:


> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> Okay Clairmichael, don't get discouraged about that second dip. As long as your temps go back up your all set! Who knows, maybe you've got twins in there:thumbup:
> 
> :dust:
> 
> that would be really fab! i already messaged her and told her not to worry about the dip, i reckon it'll be right back at the top tomorrow.xClick to expand...

u guys r the best u really really r xxxxxxx love u :hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## clairmichael

Hispirits said:


> I had a job interview today. It was at a spa. When I left school I trained as a beautician,like 10 years ago, I can't believe I've just soent 3 years at uni doing an art degree to end up back where I started.
> Oh well. It's a nice spa, hollistic and it has this fishy foot treatments u no where the fish nibble the dry skin off ur feet. I actually do want the job,it'll b so nice to be able to go to work, come home and forget about it till the next day. I've been living and breathing uni 365 Days a year for 3 years so b nice to go on the back burner for a bit, and hey at least my feet will be nice and soft! Lol I just hope they call back and offer me the job.
> I hope everyone is doing well. Lolam if u haven't already left have a fantatic time hey if u make a baby there and it's a boy u can call him orlando! :haha:
> Xxxx

Ooooh now that sounds nice bbe that would suit i i think ull b in ur element doin that and dont worry about the uni thing babes its something that you can pick up on at a later date xxxx:happydance:

:hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## DVSVXN

oh hope ur interview went well hun.
I'm getting a baby :D lol i been so clucky lately so Brads getting me a kitty


----------



## clairmichael

lolam15 said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> I had a job interview today. It was at a spa. When I left school I trained as a beautician,like 10 years ago, I can't believe I've just soent 3 years at uni doing an art degree to end up back where I started.
> Oh well. It's a nice spa, hollistic and it has this fishy foot treatments u no where the fish nibble the dry skin off ur feet. I actually do want the job,it'll b so nice to be able to go to work, come home and forget about it till the next day. I've been living and breathing uni 365 Days a year for 3 years so b nice to go on the back burner for a bit, and hey at least my feet will be nice and soft! Lol I just hope they call back and offer me the job.
> I hope everyone is doing well. Lolam if u haven't already left have a fantatic time hey if u make a baby there and it's a boy u can call him orlando! :haha:
> Xxxx
> 
> :rofl: Dh suggested that too lol. Thanks for the kind wishes.
> Got my +opk this morning and we have been :sex: every day. Will be a long journey tomorrow, but ive warned dh he better sleep on the plane so he will still have the energy to dtd when we get there to make sure we are covered for this month lol.
> Getting picked up at 6.30 this morning so i thought i would check in with all you lovely ladies before i go. Cant believe i will have to give up bnb for a fortnight!! Going to miss you all, hope you are all still here with your :bfp: announcements when i get back.
> Hope you get that new job hispirits, sounds like the hollistic stuff is the sort of job that would suit you very well. Gl petal xx
> 
> Take care all of you, talk to you all in two weeks xx :hugs::thumbup::happydance::wohoo:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> to you all xxxxClick to expand...

I hope u have a nice time babeswe will miss u on here but im sure we will have lots of news n bfp's 2 tell u xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## paula181

Hi ladies how are you all??

Bring on the :bfp: :dust::dust::dust:

xx


----------



## Hispirits

Thanks girls.
I'm at uni today. Zzz
Have a lovely holiday lolam
Clairmichael things are looking good ;)
Thanks dvs
How's that chart today tallmom?
Hey Paula how's it going Hun?
Xxxxx


----------



## clairmichael

Hispirits said:


> Thanks girls.
> I'm at uni today. Zzz
> Have a lovely holiday lolam
> Clairmichael things are looking good ;)
> Thanks dvs
> How's that chart today tallmom?
> Hey Paula how's it going Hun?
> Xxxxx

:happydance::bfp::dance::bfp::headspin::bfp::wohoo: :happydance: omg it came up straight away aswell n its alot darker now omg omg omg xxxxxxxx


----------



## Hotpink

clairmichael said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> Thanks girls.
> I'm at uni today. Zzz
> Have a lovely holiday lolam
> Clairmichael things are looking good ;)
> Thanks dvs
> How's that chart today tallmom?
> Hey Paula how's it going Hun?
> Xxxxx
> 
> :happydance::bfp::dance::bfp::headspin::bfp::wohoo: :happydance: omg it came up straight away aswell n its alot darker now omg omg omg xxxxxxxxClick to expand...

Congrats hun yay


----------



## trixie79

OMG congrats clairmichael.....thats fantastic....healthy 9 months for you x


----------



## clairmichael

Hotpink said:


> clairmichael said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> Thanks girls.
> I'm at uni today. Zzz
> Have a lovely holiday lolam
> Clairmichael things are looking good ;)
> Thanks dvs
> How's that chart today tallmom?
> Hey Paula how's it going Hun?
> Xxxxx
> 
> :happydance::bfp::dance::bfp::headspin::bfp::wohoo: :happydance: omg it came up straight away aswell n its alot darker now omg omg omg xxxxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Congrats hun yayClick to expand...

thanks bbe xx looks like my readins were right yaaay xx:happydance:


----------



## clairmichael

trixie79 said:


> OMG congrats clairmichael.....thats fantastic....healthy 9 months for you x

thanks bbe xxx :hugs:


----------



## clairmichael

Hispirits said:


> Thanks girls.
> I'm at uni today. Zzz
> Have a lovely holiday lolam
> Clairmichael things are looking good ;)
> Thanks dvs
> How's that chart today tallmom?
> Hey Paula how's it going Hun?
> Xxxxx

:hugs::kiss::hugs:
Where r u highspirit i wanted u 2 b the very very 1st but i couldnt contain myself hehehe :happydance: ur next bbe xxxxx


----------



## Hispirits

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::shock:=D&gt;=D&gt;:friends::friends::friends::crib::bfp::test:

Congratulations babe! Sorry I'm nit here proper I'm at uni on my phone. I knew u were! I told Matt on Sunday u were! Xx.


----------



## Hispirits

clairmichael said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> Thanks girls.
> I'm at uni today. Zzz
> Have a lovely holiday lolam
> Clairmichael things are looking good ;)
> Thanks dvs
> How's that chart today tallmom?
> Hey Paula how's it going Hun?
> Xxxxx
> 
> :hugs::kiss::hugs:
> Where r u highspirit i wanted u 2 b the very very 1st but i couldnt contain myself hehehe :happydance: ur next bbe xxxxxClick to expand...

I here! I here! Yayayay!!!


----------



## clairmichael

Hispirits said:


> clairmichael said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> Thanks girls.
> I'm at uni today. Zzz
> Have a lovely holiday lolam
> Clairmichael things are looking good ;)
> Thanks dvs
> How's that chart today tallmom?
> Hey Paula how's it going Hun?
> Xxxxx
> 
> :hugs::kiss::hugs:
> Where r u highspirit i wanted u 2 b the very very 1st but i couldnt contain myself hehehe :happydance: ur next bbe xxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> I here! I here! Yayayay!!!Click to expand...

yaaaaay u here xxxx


----------



## Tallmom2b

clairmichael said:


> :happydance::bfp::dance::bfp::headspin::bfp::wohoo: :happydance: omg it came up straight away aswell n its alot darker now omg omg omg xxxxxxxx

:happydance::happydance:Congrats!!!:hugs:
:happydance:I totally knew you were!!:happydance:


----------



## Tallmom2b

Get ready hispirits! Your next! :winkwink:
:dust:


----------



## Claire1

:happydance::bfp::dance::bfp::headspin::bfp::wohoo: :happydance: omg it came up straight away aswell n its alot darker now omg omg omg xxxxxxxx[/QUOTE]

:dance::yipee::yipee::headspin::wohoo::wohoo:

Massive congratulations to you!!!!! Also, yay...your predictions were right!!!:kiss:


----------



## clairmichael

Tallmom2b said:


> clairmichael said:
> 
> 
> :happydance::bfp::dance::bfp::headspin::bfp::wohoo: :happydance: omg it came up straight away aswell n its alot darker now omg omg omg xxxxxxxx
> 
> :happydance::happydance:Congrats!!!:hugs:
> :happydance:I totally knew you were!!:happydance:Click to expand...

:hugs::happydance::hugs: awww thank u bbe highspirit said that lol i keep doin tests just 2 make sure lol im savin my digi till morn tho so it can spell it out 4 me :thumbup: xxxx


----------



## clairmichael

Tallmom2b said:


> Get ready hispirits! Your next! :winkwink:
> :dust:

yep she sure is :happydance:then u bbe :happydance: im stayin here till u get bfps tho u cant get rid of me yet :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:xxx


----------



## clairmichael

Claire1 said:


> :happydance::bfp::dance::bfp::headspin::bfp::wohoo: :happydance: omg it came up straight away aswell n its alot darker now omg omg omg xxxxxxxx

:dance::yipee::yipee::headspin::wohoo::wohoo:

Massive congratulations to you!!!!! Also, yay...your predictions were right!!!:kiss:[/QUOTE]

thanks hun means alot hope u catch ur eggy xx :kiss:


----------



## Hispirits

clairmichael said:


> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clairmichael said:
> 
> 
> :happydance::bfp::dance::bfp::headspin::bfp::wohoo: :happydance: omg it came up straight away aswell n its alot darker now omg omg omg xxxxxxxx
> 
> :happydance::happydance:Congrats!!!:hugs:
> :happydance:I totally knew you were!!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs::happydance::hugs: awww thank u bbe highspirit said that lol i keep doin tests just 2 make sure lol im savin my digi till morn tho so it can spell it out 4 me :thumbup: xxxxClick to expand...

I'm on my way home girls, I can't wait to change that front page :happydance:
Bought time we got a bfp with correct predictions xxx


----------



## Hispirits

Tallmom2b said:


> Get ready hispirits! Your next! :winkwink:
> :dust:

Thanku, I hope so. And then it'll be u swell sweetie. Xx


----------



## Hispirits

clairmichael said:


> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> Get ready hispirits! Your next! :winkwink:
> :dust:
> 
> yep she sure is :happydance:then u bbe :happydance: im stayin here till u get bfps tho u cant get rid of me yet :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:xxxClick to expand...

thankyou xx i update the front page babe. xxx
i'm home now thank god. your :bfp: has really perked me up today, so tonight i'm gonig to make mine hehehe :haha: xx


----------



## Zodiac

Woohoo...Congrats clairmichael!!:hugs:


----------



## Hispirits

God! zodiac, 9 weeks, thats gone so fast!! how are you feeling? xxx:hugs:


----------



## clairmichael

Hispirits said:


> clairmichael said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clairmichael said:
> 
> 
> :happydance::bfp::dance::bfp::headspin::bfp::wohoo: :happydance: omg it came up straight away aswell n its alot darker now omg omg omg xxxxxxxx
> 
> :happydance::happydance:Congrats!!!:hugs:
> :happydance:I totally knew you were!!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs::happydance::hugs: awww thank u bbe highspirit said that lol i keep doin tests just 2 make sure lol im savin my digi till morn tho so it can spell it out 4 me :thumbup: xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> I'm on my way home girls, I can't wait to change that front page :happydance:
> Bought time we got a bfp with correct predictions xxxClick to expand...

yaaay :happydance: urs will b correct 2 bbe :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## clairmichael

Hispirits said:


> clairmichael said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> Get ready hispirits! Your next! :winkwink:
> :dust:
> 
> yep she sure is :happydance:then u bbe :happydance: im stayin here till u get bfps tho u cant get rid of me yet :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:xxxClick to expand...
> 
> thankyou xx i update the front page babe. xxx
> i'm home now thank god. your :bfp: has really perked me up today, so tonight i'm gonig to make mine hehehe :haha: xxClick to expand...

:happydance::thumbup::happydance: yep yep yep u will baby get :sex::sex::sex::sex: n let them:spermy::spermy: catch that eggy yaaaay :happydance: remember visulise think good preg thoughts 
loves ya :hugs:


----------



## trixie79

what dpo wer you clairmichael.....did you do anything different this month?


----------



## clairmichael

Zodiac said:


> Woohoo...Congrats clairmichael!!:hugs:

:hugs: thanks bbe xx


----------



## clairmichael

trixie79 said:


> what dpo wer you clairmichael.....did you do anything different this month?

:hugs: thanks hun im 11-12dpo i think i am 11 tho but ff put my o day back by 1 this morn didnt test till this afternoon i used preseed this month from cd10-cd15 :happydance: ooh n i been drinkin a glass of pineapple everyday since cd1 lol xxxx


----------



## paula181

clairmichael said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> Thanks girls.
> I'm at uni today. Zzz
> Have a lovely holiday lolam
> Clairmichael things are looking good ;)
> Thanks dvs
> How's that chart today tallmom?
> Hey Paula how's it going Hun?
> Xxxxx
> 
> :happydance::bfp::dance::bfp::headspin::bfp::wohoo: :happydance: omg it came up straight away aswell n its alot darker now omg omg omg xxxxxxxxClick to expand...

:wohoo: congratulations hunnie :happydance::happydance::happydance:

xx


----------



## DVSVXN

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: CONGRATES so happy for you hun :hugs:


----------



## Hispirits

hi girls how are we all today? xxx


----------



## MrandMrs

On CD9 or according to the dr. CD10...just waiting to O....the anticipation is making me anxious. I haven't oed in 4 years!!!


----------



## clairmichael

Hispirits said:


> hi girls how are we all today? xxx

:hugs::kiss::hugs: hey my lovely :) how r u doin hope uni was ok :thumbup:
Ive been docs 2day n had a check up make sure n clear any doubts mind u since yesterday ive peeded on anythin that resembles a test lol :haha::haha: ive booked my 1st midwife app so its just on wif the h n h 9 months now :happydance::happydance: its been quiet on her 2day what have u all been up 2 hope ur all well any more pos opk highspirits xxxxx
:hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## Hispirits

clairmichael said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> hi girls how are we all today? xxx
> 
> :hugs::kiss::hugs: hey my lovely :) how r u doin hope uni was ok :thumbup:
> Ive been docs 2day n had a check up make sure n clear any doubts mind u since yesterday ive peeded on anythin that resembles a test lol :haha::haha: ive booked my 1st midwife app so its just on wif the h n h 9 months now :happydance::happydance: its been quiet on her 2day what have u all been up 2 hope ur all well any more pos opk highspirits xxxxx
> :hugs::kiss::hugs:Click to expand...

well i did a reading for you, then i did my kundalini yoga. and made a den in the lounge with candles and that for when Matt got home. i got another positive opk this evening, so going to get dtd. 
G ot uni tomoz but be home by 4 :hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Hispirits

MrandMrs said:


> On CD9 or according to the dr. CD10...just waiting to O....the anticipation is making me anxious. I haven't oed in 4 years!!!

wow i bet!!! thats a long time!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## clairmichael

Hispirits said:


> clairmichael said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> hi girls how are we all today? xxx
> 
> :hugs::kiss::hugs: hey my lovely :) how r u doin hope uni was ok :thumbup:
> Ive been docs 2day n had a check up make sure n clear any doubts mind u since yesterday ive peeded on anythin that resembles a test lol :haha::haha: ive booked my 1st midwife app so its just on wif the h n h 9 months now :happydance::happydance: its been quiet on her 2day what have u all been up 2 hope ur all well any more pos opk highspirits xxxxx
> :hugs::kiss::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> well i did a reading for you, then i did my kundalini yoga. and made a den in the lounge with candles and that for when Matt got home. i got another positive opk this evening, so going to get dtd.
> G ot uni tomoz but be home by 4 :hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss:Click to expand...

:hugs: awwww bless that sounds like a lovely idea bbe i bet it was lovely ooooh u could of made a baby ooooh im excited i have a very happy light fuzzy feelin may is OUR month :thumbup:

:hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## BeautifulD

Hope you don't mind me popping in here... 
Elaine Claire - May, so far bfn Girl but the months not out yet ;) 
Tess - Forget her ebay name darn it - November Girl
I'm waiting for gail's will update as soon as I get it xx


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hispirits said:


> hi girls how are we all today? xxx

Hey hispirits:) my chart spiked today? :shrug:
I'm so clueless...


----------



## Hispirits

Tallmom2b said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> hi girls how are we all today? xxx
> 
> Hey hispirits:) my chart spiked today? :shrug:
> I'm so clueless...Click to expand...

OMG!! :test::test::test::test::test::dust:


----------



## Hispirits

:hugs: awwww bless that sounds like a lovely idea bbe i bet it was lovely ooooh u could of made a baby ooooh im excited i have a very happy light fuzzy feelin may is OUR month :thumbup:

:hugs::kiss::hugs:[/QUOTE]

I hope so[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hispirits said:


> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> hi girls how are we all today? xxx
> 
> Hey hispirits:) my chart spiked today? :shrug:
> I'm so clueless...Click to expand...
> 
> OMG!! :test::test::test::test::test::dust:Click to expand...

Oops, I put in 99.34 instead of 98.34 F. :blush:
It's fixed now though.:dohh:


----------



## Hispirits

Tallmom2b said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> hi girls how are we all today? xxx
> 
> Hey hispirits:) my chart spiked today? :shrug:
> I'm so clueless...Click to expand...
> 
> OMG!! :test::test::test::test::test::dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Oops, I put in 99.34 instead of 98.34 F. :blush:
> It's fixed now though.:dohh:Click to expand...

It still shot up. :test: :dust: xxx


----------



## Tallmom2b

MrandMrs said:


> On CD9 or according to the dr. CD10...just waiting to O....the anticipation is making me anxious. I haven't oed in 4 years!!!

Ohh! Very exciting:happydance: are you charting? It would be fun to chart stalk you! :winkwink:
Get ready for some :sex: :dust:


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hispirits said:


> :hugs: awwww bless that sounds like a lovely idea bbe i bet it was lovely ooooh u could of made a baby ooooh im excited i have a very happy light fuzzy feelin may is OUR month :thumbup:
> 
> :hugs::kiss::hugs:

I hope so[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;
:hugs::hugs:[/QUOTE]

Yup, looks like your getting ready for O! :happydance:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Hispirits

I think I is! I got positive opk yesterday and this morning, and I got my first peak this morning on my cbfm too! :) xxx


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hispirits said:


> I think I is! I got positive opk yesterday and this morning, and I got my first peak this morning on my cbfm too! :) xxx

Awesome! :happydance: you and clairmichael will be bump buddies in no time!! :thumbup:
:sex::spermy::baby::crib:


----------



## paula181

Fingers crossed for you all :dust::dust:

xx


----------



## paula181

Woohoo my OH has booked us a trip away for the weekend....oooh i canna wait

xx


----------



## Hispirits

Tallmom2b said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> I think I is! I got positive opk yesterday and this morning, and I got my first peak this morning on my cbfm too! :) xxx
> 
> Awesome! :happydance: you and clairmichael will be bump buddies in no time!! :thumbup:
> :sex::spermy::baby::crib:Click to expand...

your gonna be my bump buddies too wen we get bumps xxxx


----------



## Hispirits

paula181 said:


> Ive just asked Panrosa if il get a :bfp: in the next 7 days n she said no :( il ask again every weekend until she says yes :rofl: Its only £2.50 :blush: :haha:
> 
> xx

what have you got to loose, except £2.50, you may loose ur sanity after while too :haha:


----------



## Tallmom2b

paula181 said:


> Woohoo my OH has booked us a trip away for the weekend....oooh i canna wait
> 
> xx

Have a great time!!!:wohoo:


----------



## Tallmom2b

I wish we all lived closer so we could all throw a fertility party for ourselves:happydance:
We could have a tarot reading table in a dark corner with candles and incense.

We could serve foods that promote fertility and increase sex drive and stuff like that. Chocolates, pineapple, red raspberry leaf tea...
And because we aren't preggo yet we could drink a little wine too:wine:

We could hire a massage therapist for the night and they could give chair massages! :thumbup:

We could make charm bracelets for each other that has fertility symbols on it and wear them until we all get our :bfp: 

Oh and door prizes like pregnancy tests, OPKs and preseed :haha:

OMG it would be SO fun!

:dust:


----------



## Hispirits

Tallmom2b said:


> I wish we all lived closer so we could all throw a fertility party for ourselves:happydance:
> We could have a tarot reading table in a dark corner with candles and incense.
> 
> We could serve foods that promote fertility and increase sex drive and stuff like that. Chocolates, pineapple, red raspberry leaf tea...
> And because we aren't preggo yet we could drink a little wine too:wine:
> 
> We could hire a massage therapist for the night and they could give chair massages! :thumbup:
> 
> We could make charm bracelets for each other that has fertility symbols on it and wear them until we all get our :bfp:
> 
> Oh and door prizes like pregnancy tests, OPKs and preseed :haha:
> 
> OMG it would be SO fun!
> 
> :dust:

Awwww that would be so lovely. I wish we could! We could still do the bracelets. We could send them in the mail. ;) xxxx


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hispirits said:


> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> I wish we all lived closer so we could all throw a fertility party for ourselves:happydance:
> We could have a tarot reading table in a dark corner with candles and incense.
> 
> We could serve foods that promote fertility and increase sex drive and stuff like that. Chocolates, pineapple, red raspberry leaf tea...
> And because we aren't preggo yet we could drink a little wine too:wine:
> 
> We could hire a massage therapist for the night and they could give chair massages! :thumbup:
> 
> We could make charm bracelets for each other that has fertility symbols on it and wear them until we all get our :bfp:
> 
> Oh and door prizes like pregnancy tests, OPKs and preseed :haha:
> 
> OMG it would be SO fun!
> 
> :dust:
> 
> Awwww that would be so lovely. I wish we could! We could still do the bracelets. We could send them in the mail. ;) xxxxClick to expand...

I'd be in on that!!


----------



## clairmichael

Tallmom2b said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> hi girls how are we all today? xxx
> 
> Hey hispirits:) my chart spiked today? :shrug:
> I'm so clueless...Click to expand...

:happydance: yaaaay test bbe xxx


----------



## clairmichael

Tallmom2b said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: awwww bless that sounds like a lovely idea bbe i bet it was lovely ooooh u could of made a baby ooooh im excited i have a very happy light fuzzy feelin may is OUR month :thumbup:
> 
> :hugs::kiss::hugs:
> 
> I hope so[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;
> :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Yup, looks like your getting ready for O! :happydance:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:[/QUOTE]

omg i thought that lookin at your chart fx u get another rise in the morn :happydance::happydance: xx


----------



## clairmichael

Hispirits said:
 

> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> I think I is! I got positive opk yesterday and this morning, and I got my first peak this morning on my cbfm too! :) xxx
> 
> Awesome! :happydance: you and clairmichael will be bump buddies in no time!! :thumbup:
> :sex::spermy::baby::crib:Click to expand...
> 
> your gonna be my bump buddies too wen we get bumps xxxxClick to expand...

yeah we will wait 4 u bbe xxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## clairmichael

Hispirits said:


> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> I wish we all lived closer so we could all throw a fertility party for ourselves:happydance:
> We could have a tarot reading table in a dark corner with candles and incense.
> 
> We could serve foods that promote fertility and increase sex drive and stuff like that. Chocolates, pineapple, red raspberry leaf tea...
> And because we aren't preggo yet we could drink a little wine too:wine:
> 
> We could hire a massage therapist for the night and they could give chair massages! :thumbup:
> 
> We could make charm bracelets for each other that has fertility symbols on it and wear them until we all get our :bfp:
> 
> Oh and door prizes like pregnancy tests, OPKs and preseed :haha:
> 
> OMG it would be SO fun!
> 
> :dust:
> 
> Awwww that would be so lovely. I wish we could! We could still do the bracelets. We could send them in the mail. ;) xxxxClick to expand...

omg that would b so so much fun i would love that xxxxx:hugs::happydance::hugs:


----------



## Hispirits

clairmichael said:


> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: awwww bless that sounds like a lovely idea bbe i bet it was lovely ooooh u could of made a baby ooooh im excited i have a very happy light fuzzy feelin may is OUR month :thumbup:
> 
> :hugs::kiss::hugs:
> 
> I hope so[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;
> :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, looks like your getting ready for O! :happydance:
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

omg i thought that lookin at your chart fx u get another rise in the morn :happydance::happydance: xx[/QUOTE]

yeah i hope so!!!


----------



## Hispirits

clairmichael said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> I think I is! I got positive opk yesterday and this morning, and I got my first peak this morning on my cbfm too! :) xxx
> 
> Awesome! :happydance: you and clairmichael will be bump buddies in no time!! :thumbup:
> :sex::spermy::baby::crib:Click to expand...
> 
> your gonna be my bump buddies too wen we get bumps xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> yeah we will wait 4 u bbe xxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

yeah we can restart this thread in first trimestar, we can get readings on what sex we are having :happydance: mind u after the last one i not sure if i'd bother wasting anymore money xx


----------



## Hispirits

clairmichael said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> I wish we all lived closer so we could all throw a fertility party for ourselves:happydance:
> We could have a tarot reading table in a dark corner with candles and incense.
> 
> We could serve foods that promote fertility and increase sex drive and stuff like that. Chocolates, pineapple, red raspberry leaf tea...
> And because we aren't preggo yet we could drink a little wine too:wine:
> 
> We could hire a massage therapist for the night and they could give chair massages! :thumbup:
> 
> We could make charm bracelets for each other that has fertility symbols on it and wear them until we all get our :bfp:
> 
> Oh and door prizes like pregnancy tests, OPKs and preseed :haha:
> 
> OMG it would be SO fun!
> 
> :dust:
> 
> Awwww that would be so lovely. I wish we could! We could still do the bracelets. We could send them in the mail. ;) xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> omg that would b so so much fun i would love that xxxxx:hugs::happydance::hugs:Click to expand...

ok we'll do i'm gonna look into the stuff to do it and the beads xx


----------



## Tallmom2b

clairmichael said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> I think I is! I got positive opk yesterday and this morning, and I got my first peak this morning on my cbfm too! :) xxx
> 
> Awesome! :happydance: you and clairmichael will be bump buddies in no time!! :thumbup:
> :sex::spermy::baby::crib:Click to expand...
> 
> your gonna be my bump buddies too wen we get bumps xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> yeah we will wait 4 u bbe xxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Awe, thanks ladies:hugs: I hope I'll be able to! July or sooner!!:thumbup:




Hispirits said:


> clairmichael said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> I wish we all lived closer so we could all throw a fertility party for ourselves:happydance:
> We could have a tarot reading table in a dark corner with candles and incense.
> 
> We could serve foods that promote fertility and increase sex drive and stuff like that. Chocolates, pineapple, red raspberry leaf tea...
> And because we aren't preggo yet we could drink a little wine too:wine:
> 
> We could hire a massage therapist for the night and they could give chair massages! :thumbup:
> 
> We could make charm bracelets for each other that has fertility symbols on it and wear them until we all get our :bfp:
> 
> Oh and door prizes like pregnancy tests, OPKs and preseed :haha:
> 
> OMG it would be SO fun!
> 
> :dust:
> 
> Awwww that would be so lovely. I wish we could! We could still do the bracelets. We could send them in the mail. ;) xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> omg that would b so so much fun i would love that xxxxx:hugs::happydance::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> ok we'll do i'm gonna look into the stuff to do it and the beads xxClick to expand...

Awesome! That will be so great! We can put pregnancy protection charms on clairmichael's :) ...and maybe we'll have to on yours too hispirits!


----------



## paula181

Urghhh ive woke up feeling like poo :sick: My back is aching and i woke up with :shy: diahorea :loo:
My body is in uproar, my partner was shocked to say the least :rofl::rofl:

xx


----------



## Hispirits

oh dear paula hope u feel better soon.

after me a dh dtd last night, i put on look whos talking so i could see the sperimes going to the egg, round, round get around, i get around. lol helping my visualise what going on in my belly. lol i went out and got look whos talking two for tonight, :rofl:

xx


----------



## BeautifulD

Hope you don't mind me popping in here...
Elaine Claire - May, so far bfn :girl: but the months not out yet
Tess - Forget her ebay name darn it - November :pink:
Gail - June :blue: xx


----------



## Hispirits

BeautifulD said:


> Hope you don't mind me popping in here...
> Elaine Claire - May, so far bfn :girl: but the months not out yet
> Tess - Forget her ebay name darn it - November :pink:
> Gail - June :blue: xx

hiya and welcome xxx


----------



## Hispirits

BeautifulD said:


> Hope you don't mind me popping in here...
> Elaine Claire - May, so far bfn :girl: but the months not out yet
> Tess - Forget her ebay name darn it - November :pink:
> Gail - June :blue: xx

you've been added to the front page xx


----------



## clairmichael

Tallmom2b said:


> clairmichael said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> I think I is! I got positive opk yesterday and this morning, and I got my first peak this morning on my cbfm too! :) xxx
> 
> Awesome! :happydance: you and clairmichael will be bump buddies in no time!! :thumbup:
> :sex::spermy::baby::crib:Click to expand...
> 
> your gonna be my bump buddies too wen we get bumps xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> yeah we will wait 4 u bbe xxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Awe, thanks ladies:hugs: I hope I'll be able to! July or sooner!!:thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clairmichael said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> I wish we all lived closer so we could all throw a fertility party for ourselves:happydance:
> We could have a tarot reading table in a dark corner with candles and incense.
> 
> We could serve foods that promote fertility and increase sex drive and stuff like that. Chocolates, pineapple, red raspberry leaf tea...
> And because we aren't preggo yet we could drink a little wine too:wine:
> 
> We could hire a massage therapist for the night and they could give chair massages! :thumbup:
> 
> We could make charm bracelets for each other that has fertility symbols on it and wear them until we all get our :bfp:
> 
> Oh and door prizes like pregnancy tests, OPKs and preseed :haha:
> 
> OMG it would be SO fun!
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Awwww that would be so lovely. I wish we could! We could still do the bracelets. We could send them in the mail. ;) xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> omg that would b so so much fun i would love that xxxxx:hugs::happydance::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> ok we'll do i'm gonna look into the stuff to do it and the beads xxClick to expand...
> 
> Awesome! That will be so great! We can put pregnancy protection charms on clairmichael's :) ...and maybe we'll have to on yours too hispirits!Click to expand...

:hugs: awww bless that would b nice ive lookee on the net but 2bh i dnt eally know wot im lokkin 4 lol:haha: xxx


----------



## clairmichael

Hispirits said:


> oh dear paula hope u feel better soon.
> 
> after me a dh dtd last night, i put on look whos talking so i could see the sperimes going to the egg, round, round get around, i get around. lol helping my visualise what going on in my belly. lol i went out and got look whos talking two for tonight, :rofl:
> 
> xx

:haha::happydance: i love that film babes it makes me laugh xxx did u find it xxx


----------



## clairmichael

Oooooh i seem 2 keep missin u ladies im sleepin far 2 much but michael said if ur tired dalin its cos the beanie is busy????? think he has been watchin me on here 2 much lmao well ive got plans 4 this weekend we r gonna do the hallway landin and stairs well im choosin the wallpaper n im gonna paint the skirtings but michael has ordered me he is doin the rest :) really wanna start makin sure everythin is done in time i know ull porb laugh but its 8 months n it all costs money so we said we would save up do a bit save up n then do a bit more so guess it would b nice 2 get most of it done 4 summer then ive got sept - harrisons7th bd nov my30th OMG :( n courtneys 10th then xmas then babybayliss wil b here bayliss is michaels last name so we named it babybayliss hehehe ;) 
What have you lovely ladies been up 2 then highspirit hope ur day off is goin well sweetie :) xxx
Tallmom whta have you been up 2 hope ur ok xxxxx


----------



## Hispirits

clairmichael said:


> Oooooh i seem 2 keep missin u ladies im sleepin far 2 much but michael said if ur tired dalin its cos the beanie is busy????? think he has been watchin me on here 2 much lmao well ive got plans 4 this weekend we r gonna do the hallway landin and stairs well im choosin the wallpaper n im gonna paint the skirtings but michael has ordered me he is doin the rest :) really wanna start makin sure everythin is done in time i know ull porb laugh but its 8 months n it all costs money so we said we would save up do a bit save up n then do a bit more so guess it would b nice 2 get most of it done 4 summer then ive got sept - harrisons7th bd nov my30th OMG :( n courtneys 10th then xmas then babybayliss wil b here bayliss is michaels last name so we named it babybayliss hehehe ;)
> What have you lovely ladies been up 2 then highspirit hope ur day off is goin well sweetie :) xxx
> Tallmom whta have you been up 2 hope ur ok xxxxx

lol i'm 28 this year(26th december), as soon as you reach 21 time flys by so fast! 
i think its nice your decorating, your nesting ;)
take it easy tho! don't over do it.
i have a nice tub on ben and jerrys in the freezer that has my name on it. so thats me set for the night :icecream:
i had postive opk for 3 days now is that normal? i didn't get one last month. 
tallmom, how are you today, you've been very quiet hope ur ok.

xx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hi ladies! Sorry I've been mia today! Weird day, not bad just weird:)
My DP brought home a baby Canadian goose today can't be any older than a week old. She is camping out with our baby chicks tonight so she'll have company. We named her Clover, I guess we r just assuming she's a she :haha: she is very cute!

Our stupid neighbor found it in the middle of the road and he said, with no mamma in site. I'm afraid the mama was hiding, just waiting for the car to pass. Poor mamma goose:(. But what's done is done. 
Stupid neighbor! 
I'll be back tomorrow:flower:


----------



## Hispirits

Tallmom2b said:


> Hi ladies! Sorry I've been mia today! Weird day, not bad just weird:)
> My DP brought home a baby Canadian goose today can't be any older than a week old. She is camping out with our baby chicks tonight so she'll have company. We named her Clover, I guess we r just assuming she's a she :haha: she is very cute!
> 
> Our stupid neighbor found it in the middle of the road and he said, with no mamma in site. I'm afraid the mama was hiding, just waiting for the car to pass. Poor mamma goose:(. But what's done is done.
> Stupid neighbor!
> I'll be back tomorrow:flower:

aargh 
we used to keep ducks, chickens and geese when i was little, i loved it.
haven't really got much to say for myself today. probably because i haven't really done anything. lol
officiall in the tww now tick tock tick tock..................:sleep:


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hispirits said:


> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! Sorry I've been mia today! Weird day, not bad just weird:)
> My DP brought home a baby Canadian goose today can't be any older than a week old. She is camping out with our baby chicks tonight so she'll have company. We named her Clover, I guess we r just assuming she's a she :haha: she is very cute!
> 
> Our stupid neighbor found it in the middle of the road and he said, with no mamma in site. I'm afraid the mama was hiding, just waiting for the car to pass. Poor mamma goose:(. But what's done is done.
> Stupid neighbor!
> I'll be back tomorrow:flower:
> 
> aargh
> we used to keep ducks, chickens and geese when i was little, i loved it.
> haven't really got much to say for myself today. probably because i haven't really done anything. lol
> officiall in the tww now tick tock tick tock..................:sleep:Click to expand...

Now you can sit back an relax and let that little bean implant:winkwink:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Hotpink

Tallmom2b said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! Sorry I've been mia today! Weird day, not bad just weird:)
> My DP brought home a baby Canadian goose today can't be any older than a week old. She is camping out with our baby chicks tonight so she'll have company. We named her Clover, I guess we r just assuming she's a she :haha: she is very cute!
> 
> Our stupid neighbor found it in the middle of the road and he said, with no mamma in site. I'm afraid the mama was hiding, just waiting for the car to pass. Poor mamma goose:(. But what's done is done.
> Stupid neighbor!
> I'll be back tomorrow:flower:
> 
> aargh
> we used to keep ducks, chickens and geese when i was little, i loved it.
> haven't really got much to say for myself today. probably because i haven't really done anything. lol
> officiall in the tww now tick tock tick tock..................:sleep:Click to expand...
> 
> Now you can sit back an relax and let that little bean implant:winkwink:
> :dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

Oh hun I sure hope Af comes sooner or later your chart is looking so crazy :hug:


----------



## Hispirits

Tallmom2b said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! Sorry I've been mia today! Weird day, not bad just weird:)
> My DP brought home a baby Canadian goose today can't be any older than a week old. She is camping out with our baby chicks tonight so she'll have company. We named her Clover, I guess we r just assuming she's a she :haha: she is very cute!
> 
> Our stupid neighbor found it in the middle of the road and he said, with no mamma in site. I'm afraid the mama was hiding, just waiting for the car to pass. Poor mamma goose:(. But what's done is done.
> Stupid neighbor!
> I'll be back tomorrow:flower:
> 
> we used to keep ducks, chickens and geese when i was little, i loved it.
> haven't really got much to say for myself today. probably because i haven't really done anything. lol
> officiall in the tww now tick tock tick tock..................:sleep:Click to expand...
> 
> Now you can sit back an relax and let that little bean implant:winkwink:
> :dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

I'mpraying it's happening. Has af showed for u yet Hun? Xxxx


----------



## jennybobenny

Hi Ladies! Wanted to submit my predictions. I had a Jenny Renny reading a while ago and then when I saw how many Gail gets right on this thread I had to get one from her too! Baby dust to all of you!

Jenny Renny: BFP in Nov from an Oct cycle - Girl born in July 2012

Gail: BFP or conception in July - Boy. Also a girl conceived in March 2013. Not planning on more than one but I'll take two if that's what I get!! :happydance:


----------



## DVSVXN

:( sakuras gone missing we havent seen her in over 24hrs :( im going to be a terrible mum


----------



## paula181

I got a lil excited n thought Gails readings were coming true more, then i counted how many she has read for, thats why she has had most people getting reading right :dohh: i am such a div haha. Babylove looks good with only a handful shes got a good few right!!.....oohh i dont know my head hurts!! :rofl:
Sending you all :dust::dust:

xx


----------



## Hispirits

paula181 said:


> I got a lil excited n thought Gails readings were coming true more, then i counted how many she has read for, thats why she has had most people getting reading right :doh: i am such a div haha. Babylove looks good with only a handful shes got a good few right!!.....oohh i dont know my head hurts!! :rofl:
> Sending you all :dust::dust:
> 
> xx

yeah i think babylove is the dark horse of the competition :haha::winkwink:


----------



## Hispirits

DVSVXN said:


> :( sakuras gone missing we havent seen her in over 24hrs :( im going to be a terrible mum

who?? :hugs:


----------



## Hispirits

jennybobenny said:


> Hi Ladies! Wanted to submit my predictions. I had a Jenny Renny reading a while ago and then when I saw how many Gail gets right on this thread I had to get one from her too! Baby dust to all of you!
> 
> Jenny Renny: BFP in Nov from an Oct cycle - Girl born in July 2012
> 
> Gail: BFP or conception in July - Boy. Also a girl conceived in March 2013. Not planning on more than one but I'll take two if that's what I get!! :happydance:

hiya, i will add you. fx crossed for you, welcome to our thread xxx:hugs:


----------



## DVSVXN

Hispirits said:


> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> :( sakuras gone missing we havent seen her in over 24hrs :( im going to be a terrible mum
> 
> who?? :hugs:Click to expand...

my kitty.somehow shes got out and we cant find her at all :(


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hotpink said:


> Oh hun I sure hope Af comes sooner or later your chart is looking so crazy :hug:




Hispirits said:


> I'mpraying it's happening. Has af showed for u yet Hun? Xxxx

Nothing yet:( I'm hoping the full moon on Tuesday will get something moving!



DVSVXN said:


> :( sakuras gone missing we havent seen her in over 24hrs :( im going to be a terrible mum

I hope your kitty comes back! :hugs: have you asked the neighbors? Maybe someone found her and took her in?:shrug:


----------



## Hispirits

DVSVXN said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> :( sakuras gone missing we havent seen her in over 24hrs :( im going to be a terrible mum
> 
> who?? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> my kitty.somehow shes got out and we cant find her at all :(Click to expand...

Oh no. I'm sure she'll come back. My babies go out for ages, they usually fall asleep in a bush or something I always pannick, but they always come home eventually. Xxxx


----------



## Hispirits

Tallmom your being so good, u must have the patience of a saint bless ya.:hugs: xx


----------



## AriesMom07

I'm in the TWW girls. Its a hard one because of those predicitions lol. I almost had a panic attack over the fact my BD schedule didn't work out like I had planned it and I got mad at my DF for not making it happen but according to FF I had O'd last sunday and I got a BD in 2 days before and the day of so I can only hope...I'm 7 DPO and no symptoms yet. :( Idk...We'll see I guess.


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hispirits said:


> Tallmom your being so good, u must have the patience of a saint bless ya.:hugs: xx

Im trying hard not to worry. And I'm trying to be patient too. I was hoping that the fertilaid was going to work faster to make my cycles regular. But I JUST finished my first bottle this morn. They say it takes 3 mo. For it to kick in, which would make that July!:happydance:

Your chart is still look'n really good!:thumbup:



AriesMom07 said:


> I'm in the TWW girls. Its a hard one because of those predicitions lol. I almost had a panic attack over the fact my BD schedule didn't work out like I had planned it and I got mad at my DF for not making it happen but according to FF I had O'd last sunday and I got a BD in 2 days before and the day of so I can only hope...I'm 7 DPO and no symptoms yet. :( Idk...We'll see I guess.

Wow Ariesmom! Your chart looks awesome! Nice high temps, I feel another :bfp: coming:winkwink:


----------



## Hispirits

AriesMom07 said:


> I'm in the TWW girls. Its a hard one because of those predicitions lol. I almost had a panic attack over the fact my BD schedule didn't work out like I had planned it and I got mad at my DF for not making it happen but according to FF I had O'd last sunday and I got a BD in 2 days before and the day of so I can only hope...I'm 7 DPO and no symptoms yet. :( Idk...We'll see I guess.

don't worry about symptoms. just relax now your chart looks fab u've done all you can. xx fx for u

:dust:


----------



## Hispirits

Tallmom2b said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> Tallmom your being so good, u must have the patience of a saint bless ya.:hugs: xx
> 
> Im trying hard not to worry. And I'm trying to be patient too. I was hoping that the fertilaid was going to work faster to make my cycles regular. But I JUST finished my first bottle this morn. They say it takes 3 mo. For it to kick in, which would make that July!:happydance:
> 
> Your chart is still look'n really good!:thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> AriesMom07 said:
> 
> 
> I'm in the TWW girls. Its a hard one because of those predicitions lol. I almost had a panic attack over the fact my BD schedule didn't work out like I had planned it and I got mad at my DF for not making it happen but according to FF I had O'd last sunday and I got a BD in 2 days before and the day of so I can only hope...I'm 7 DPO and no symptoms yet. :( Idk...We'll see I guess.Click to expand...
> 
> Wow Ariesmom! Your chart looks awesome! Nice high temps, I feel another :bfp: coming:winkwink:Click to expand...


well i s'pose you can just thnk of this time as preperation time for the big event :winkwink:
thanks hun, when i overlay my charts (this month and last month) they are following a similar pattern so i'm hoping that'll i'll get a implantion dip at some point, if it carries on shadowing last months then i'll probably assume it hasn't worked this month :shrug:
xxxx


----------



## FrankieGirl16

Hi Girls,
It's been a little while since I've been on but I just wanted to post an update. I've just finished my second cycle of acupuncture and clomid/ovidrel with timed intercourse, and my results were another bfn (it's now officially been over 1 year of ttc). I didn't have my hopes up b/c my predictions are for a July conception and BFP in August, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed for that. I've just ordered my 3rd prediction from Babylove, will post when I get it. Sending baby dust to you all, hang in there!!


----------



## Hispirits

FrankieGirl16 said:


> Hi Girls,
> It's been a little while since I've been on but I just wanted to post an update. I've just finished my second cycle of acupuncture and clomid/ovidrel with timed intercourse, and my results were another bfn (it's now officially been over 1 year of ttc). I didn't have my hopes up b/c my predictions are for a July conception and BFP in August, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed for that. I've just ordered my 3rd prediction from Babylove, will post when I get it. Sending baby dust to you all, hang in there!!

hey frankie how are you xxx
stick with the acupuncture, ask the acupuncturist if they recommend any herbal remedies, most of the time they will know of some chinese ones that they will get for you, usually about £20
keep your chin up :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## AriesMom07

Tallmom2b said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> Tallmom your being so good, u must have the patience of a saint bless ya.:hugs: xx
> 
> Im trying hard not to worry. And I'm trying to be patient too. I was hoping that the fertilaid was going to work faster to make my cycles regular. But I JUST finished my first bottle this morn. They say it takes 3 mo. For it to kick in, which would make that July!:happydance:
> 
> Your chart is still look'n really good!:thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> AriesMom07 said:
> 
> 
> I'm in the TWW girls. Its a hard one because of those predicitions lol. I almost had a panic attack over the fact my BD schedule didn't work out like I had planned it and I got mad at my DF for not making it happen but according to FF I had O'd last sunday and I got a BD in 2 days before and the day of so I can only hope...I'm 7 DPO and no symptoms yet. :( Idk...We'll see I guess.Click to expand...
> 
> Wow Ariesmom! Your chart looks awesome! Nice high temps, I feel another :bfp: coming:winkwink:Click to expand...

Thanks you made me smile. This is the first month I have temped so I still don't know a whole lot about the charting but I've got my fingers X'ed.


----------



## Tallmom2b

AriesMom07 said:


> Thanks you made me smile. This is the first month I have temped so I still don't know a whole lot about the charting but I've got my fingers X'ed.

When will you test? Your chart looks great. Check out www.tcoyf.com they have great chart galleries, it's fun to compare.


----------



## AriesMom07

Tallmom2b said:


> AriesMom07 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks you made me smile. This is the first month I have temped so I still don't know a whole lot about the charting but I've got my fingers X'ed.
> 
> When will you test? Your chart looks great. Check out www.tcoyf.com they have great chart galleries, it's fun to compare.Click to expand...

I'm going to try and wait until friday to test when I'm 12 dpo. I'm gonna go check out that site. I've been on FF doing the same thing for the last week.


----------



## Hispirits

how are well all today?
charts looking good aries xx


----------



## clairmichael

Hispirits said:


> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> Tallmom your being so good, u must have the patience of a saint bless ya.:hugs: xx
> 
> Im trying hard not to worry. And I'm trying to be patient too. I was hoping that the fertilaid was going to work faster to make my cycles regular. But I JUST finished my first bottle this morn. They say it takes 3 mo. For it to kick in, which would make that July!:happydance:
> 
> Your chart is still look'n really good!:thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> AriesMom07 said:
> 
> 
> I'm in the TWW girls. Its a hard one because of those predicitions lol. I almost had a panic attack over the fact my BD schedule didn't work out like I had planned it and I got mad at my DF for not making it happen but according to FF I had O'd last sunday and I got a BD in 2 days before and the day of so I can only hope...I'm 7 DPO and no symptoms yet. :( Idk...We'll see I guess.Click to expand...
> 
> Wow Ariesmom! Your chart looks awesome! Nice high temps, I feel another :bfp: coming:winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well i s'pose you can just thnk of this time as preperation time for the big event :winkwink:
> thanks hun, when i overlay my charts (this month and last month) they are following a similar pattern so i'm hoping that'll i'll get a implantion dip at some point, if it carries on shadowing last months then i'll probably assume it hasn't worked this month :shrug:
> xxxxClick to expand...

:hugs: im baaaaack :) plz dnt worry about ur chart 2 much bbe just take ur temp n look away 4 a few days just keep doin wot ur doin bbe be calm think positive all good things come 2 those who wait n u my sweetie have waited long enough :hugs::hugs: my very 1st chart looked ace then the 2nd 1 was diff then my bfp 1 was again completly diff but if i put my last chart over my 1st they look near enough the same apart frm the dip :) lov n huggs bbe xxx


----------



## AriesMom07

clairmichael said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> Tallmom your being so good, u must have the patience of a saint bless ya.:hugs: xx
> 
> Im trying hard not to worry. And I'm trying to be patient too. I was hoping that the fertilaid was going to work faster to make my cycles regular. But I JUST finished my first bottle this morn. They say it takes 3 mo. For it to kick in, which would make that July!:happydance:
> 
> Your chart is still look'n really good!:thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> AriesMom07 said:
> 
> 
> I'm in the TWW girls. Its a hard one because of those predicitions lol. I almost had a panic attack over the fact my BD schedule didn't work out like I had planned it and I got mad at my DF for not making it happen but according to FF I had O'd last sunday and I got a BD in 2 days before and the day of so I can only hope...I'm 7 DPO and no symptoms yet. :( Idk...We'll see I guess.Click to expand...
> 
> Wow Ariesmom! Your chart looks awesome! Nice high temps, I feel another :bfp: coming:winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well i s'pose you can just thnk of this time as preperation time for the big event :winkwink:
> thanks hun, when i overlay my charts (this month and last month) they are following a similar pattern so i'm hoping that'll i'll get a implantion dip at some point, if it carries on shadowing last months then i'll probably assume it hasn't worked this month :shrug:
> xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> :hugs: im baaaaack :) plz dnt worry about ur chart 2 much bbe just take ur temp n look away 4 a few days just keep doin wot ur doin bbe be calm think positive all good things come 2 those who wait n u my sweetie have waited long enough :hugs::hugs: my very 1st chart looked ace then the 2nd 1 was diff then my bfp 1 was again completly diff but if i put my last chart over my 1st they look near enough the same apart frm the dip :) lov n huggs bbe xxxClick to expand...

Thanks hun. I'm trying not to stress but I think I might even stress about trying not to lol idk. I am just trying to keep my mind occupied till friday!


----------



## clairmichael

how are my lovely bubby budds :) 
sorry i been a bit awol ive been yucky yucky blugh lol got water infection n its knocked me 4 six been if bed n not really got up much ive got everythin crossed 4 u highspirit xxxx mwah xxxx
Hows u tallmom any sign of af yet babes xxx
aries - keep thinkin positive babes u chart looks good xxxx


----------



## Hispirits

clairmichael said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> Tallmom your being so good, u must have the patience of a saint bless ya.:hugs: xx
> 
> Im trying hard not to worry. And I'm trying to be patient too. I was hoping that the fertilaid was going to work faster to make my cycles regular. But I JUST finished my first bottle this morn. They say it takes 3 mo. For it to kick in, which would make that July!:happydance:
> 
> Your chart is still look'n really good!:thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> AriesMom07 said:
> 
> 
> I'm in the TWW girls. Its a hard one because of those predicitions lol. I almost had a panic attack over the fact my BD schedule didn't work out like I had planned it and I got mad at my DF for not making it happen but according to FF I had O'd last sunday and I got a BD in 2 days before and the day of so I can only hope...I'm 7 DPO and no symptoms yet. :( Idk...We'll see I guess.Click to expand...
> 
> Wow Ariesmom! Your chart looks awesome! Nice high temps, I feel another :bfp: coming:winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well i s'pose you can just thnk of this time as preperation time for the big event :winkwink:
> thanks hun, when i overlay my charts (this month and last month) they are following a similar pattern so i'm hoping that'll i'll get a implantion dip at some point, if it carries on shadowing last months then i'll probably assume it hasn't worked this month :shrug:
> xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> :hugs: im baaaaack :) plz dnt worry about ur chart 2 much bbe just take ur temp n look away 4 a few days just keep doin wot ur doin bbe be calm think positive all good things come 2 those who wait n u my sweetie have waited long enough :hugs::hugs: my very 1st chart looked ace then the 2nd 1 was diff then my bfp 1 was again completly diff but if i put my last chart over my 1st they look near enough the same apart frm the dip :) lov n huggs bbe xxxClick to expand...

aaw thanks sweet heart that really means alot. i compared mine to another on ff with the same pre o, post o and o day and the one i compared it too was nearly identical to min at this point and ended in a bfp, which really lifted my spirits.
i also went and had my toes done too for a treat!
how are you feeling xxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## clairmichael

Hispirits said:


> clairmichael said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> Tallmom your being so good, u must have the patience of a saint bless ya.:hugs: xx
> 
> Im trying hard not to worry. And I'm trying to be patient too. I was hoping that the fertilaid was going to work faster to make my cycles regular. But I JUST finished my first bottle this morn. They say it takes 3 mo. For it to kick in, which would make that July!:happydance:
> 
> Your chart is still look'n really good!:thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> AriesMom07 said:
> 
> 
> I'm in the TWW girls. Its a hard one because of those predicitions lol. I almost had a panic attack over the fact my BD schedule didn't work out like I had planned it and I got mad at my DF for not making it happen but according to FF I had O'd last sunday and I got a BD in 2 days before and the day of so I can only hope...I'm 7 DPO and no symptoms yet. :( Idk...We'll see I guess.Click to expand...
> 
> Wow Ariesmom! Your chart looks awesome! Nice high temps, I feel another :bfp: coming:winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well i s'pose you can just thnk of this time as preperation time for the big event :winkwink:
> thanks hun, when i overlay my charts (this month and last month) they are following a similar pattern so i'm hoping that'll i'll get a implantion dip at some point, if it carries on shadowing last months then i'll probably assume it hasn't worked this month :shrug:
> xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> :hugs: im baaaaack :) plz dnt worry about ur chart 2 much bbe just take ur temp n look away 4 a few days just keep doin wot ur doin bbe be calm think positive all good things come 2 those who wait n u my sweetie have waited long enough :hugs::hugs: my very 1st chart looked ace then the 2nd 1 was diff then my bfp 1 was again completly diff but if i put my last chart over my 1st they look near enough the same apart frm the dip :) lov n huggs bbe xxxClick to expand...
> 
> aaw thanks sweet heart that really means alot. i compared mine to another on ff with the same pre o, post o and o day and the one i compared it too was nearly identical to min at this point and ended in a bfp, which really lifted my spirits.
> i also went and had my toes done too for a treat!
> how are you feeling xxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss:Click to expand...

:hugs::happydance::hugs: yaaaay thats good then try n do sumthin everr other day 2 take ur mind off it all uve done all u can sweetie now just enjoy xxxxxx :hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## Hispirits

well i got uni for the next three days so that should keep my mind occupied, i have got loads today, all my works has to be handed in next week for grading, so i really got to get on with it, but i'm being so lazy.the bits i have left to do are the boring bits, which amount to 2 hrs work, but it'll take me at least 4 days to do it. lol 
i applied for two new jobs today, i got accepted to a 2nd interview with estee lauder, and i applied to clarins too, i know its not what i've been studying at uni, but i am a qualified beautician too, and i got to take whats available .
:kiss::kiss::hugs::hugs:
xxxxx


----------



## clairmichael

Hispirits said:


> well i got uni for the next three days so that should keep my mind occupied, i have got loads today, all my works has to be handed in next week for grading, so i really got to get on with it, but i'm being so lazy.the bits i have left to do are the boring bits, which amount to 2 hrs work, but it'll take me at least 4 days to do it. lol
> i applied for two new jobs today, i got accepted to a 2nd interview with estee lauder, and i applied to clarins too, i know its not what i've been studying at uni, but i am a qualified beautician too, and i got to take whats available .
> :kiss::kiss::hugs::hugs:
> xxxxx

wooooohooooo get u babes :happydance: fx then my daughters like that if she like her homework she'll do it there n then but if not it take her weeks lol xxxxx least that will keep u occupied hey xxx

Oh talkin of home work do u know what a non - chronological order report is xxx


----------



## Hispirits

clairmichael said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> well i got uni for the next three days so that should keep my mind occupied, i have got loads today, all my works has to be handed in next week for grading, so i really got to get on with it, but i'm being so lazy.the bits i have left to do are the boring bits, which amount to 2 hrs work, but it'll take me at least 4 days to do it. lol
> i applied for two new jobs today, i got accepted to a 2nd interview with estee lauder, and i applied to clarins too, i know its not what i've been studying at uni, but i am a qualified beautician too, and i got to take whats available .
> :kiss::kiss::hugs::hugs:
> xxxxx
> 
> wooooohooooo get u babes :happydance: fx then my daughters like that if she like her homework she'll do it there n then but if not it take her weeks lol xxxxx least that will keep u occupied hey xxx
> 
> Oh talkin of home work do u know what a non - chronological order report is xxxClick to expand...

in what context what was she asked to do?


----------



## Hispirits

clairmichael said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> well i got uni for the next three days so that should keep my mind occupied, i have got loads today, all my works has to be handed in next week for grading, so i really got to get on with it, but i'm being so lazy.the bits i have left to do are the boring bits, which amount to 2 hrs work, but it'll take me at least 4 days to do it. lol
> i applied for two new jobs today, i got accepted to a 2nd interview with estee lauder, and i applied to clarins too, i know its not what i've been studying at uni, but i am a qualified beautician too, and i got to take whats available .
> :kiss::kiss::hugs::hugs:
> xxxxx
> 
> wooooohooooo get u babes :happydance: fx then my daughters like that if she like her homework she'll do it there n then but if not it take her weeks lol xxxxx least that will keep u occupied hey xxx
> 
> Oh talkin of home work do u know what a non - chronological order report is xxxClick to expand...

here i found this:
The purpose of a report is to give facts and information about topic.
It differs from explanation in that it doesnt attempt to explain how or why1. A generalised statement about the nature of the report.
2. Facts about the subject set out in paragraphsWritten in the present tense.
Uses a formal style - written in the third person.
Initial focus on generic participants.
Moves from the general to the specific.


----------



## Hispirits

Non-Chronological Report Writing: Facts as They Are
Non-chronological report writing is probably one of the first types of writing you face at school. Writing non-chronological reports does not presuppose to deep insight into or analysis of the issue at hand. When writing non-chronological reports, you aim at simple enumeration of facts and data about a certain object or phenomenon.
Non-Chronological Report Writing: The Purpose
When writing a non-chronological report, the author aims at:
reporting the facts the way they are;
helping the reader understand the information by categorizing it;
creating a precise and detailed information scheme.
Non-Chronological Report Writing: The Text Organization
Non-chronological report writing presents the information by gradually unfolding it from more generic to more specific:
more general information in the opening part, e.g. crows are birds;
more technical information, e.g. their Latin name is;
detailed description of the phenomenon, including its qualities (e.g. they are feathered), constituting parts and their functions (e.g. they use their beaks to), and habits or behaviours (e.g. they nest in).
Non-Chronological Report Writing: The Language
In non-chronological report writing the language is characterized by the following features:
third person, present tense;
logical rather than chronological organization;
includes passive constructions;
focused on generic subjects, not individual instances (e.g. hurricanes in general, not Hurricane Catherine);
descriptive, precise, not emotional, language employing comparison and contrast.
Non-Chronological Report Writing: Writer Tips
intrigue the audience by placing a question in the title (e.g. The Loch Ness Monster  Does It Exist?);
research a wide range of sources to add an individual touch to your report;
employ visuals, such as tables or diagrams, to map information.


----------



## clairmichael

omg lol it just says .......
see what u can find out about the tudors what you tell me is up 2 u, can u present this as a non-chronological report? 
so what does that mean then in dummy terms lol xxx


----------



## Hispirits

basically it doesn't have to been in chronological order, just state the facts of the tudors.
i think its probably to test her research skills, and how she presents the information she has.
i think it sounds a lot scarier than it is
this site will be fab for her
https://www.brims.co.uk/tudors/
this ones a bit more grown up
https://www.the-tudors.org.uk/facts-about-tudors.htm


----------



## clairmichael

omg they are gr8 bbe mwah thank u she said ur fab!! xxxxx thanks bbe xxxxx


----------



## Hispirits

aww thanx :blush:
anytime xx
:hugs:


----------



## clairmichael

the sites are amazing bbe so a big HUGE hug from her bless im gonna log off now and let her gather info but ill b back on later if i can lol xxxxxx again BIG THANKS BBE XXXX


----------



## Hispirits

i'm going off now too. i try to get on with my moblie at uni tomoz. if not u can txt me xxxx


----------



## FrankieGirl16

Hispirits said:


> FrankieGirl16 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Girls,
> It's been a little while since I've been on but I just wanted to post an update. I've just finished my second cycle of acupuncture and clomid/ovidrel with timed intercourse, and my results were another bfn (it's now officially been over 1 year of ttc). I didn't have my hopes up b/c my predictions are for a July conception and BFP in August, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed for that. I've just ordered my 3rd prediction from Babylove, will post when I get it. Sending baby dust to you all, hang in there!!
> 
> hey frankie how are you xxx
> stick with the acupuncture, ask the acupuncturist if they recommend any herbal remedies, most of the time they will know of some chinese ones that they will get for you, usually about £20
> keep your chin up :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks! Yes the acupuncturist gives me (well not exactly b/c i pay!) a big thing of herbs everytime I go there. I'm supposed to mix them with hot water and drink it two times a day. I need to start doing it more often though. They taste gross! Between the appointments, the herbs, the acupuncture, the temping, the prenatals... it's like another full time job!


----------



## Hispirits

FrankieGirl16 said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FrankieGirl16 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Girls,
> It's been a little while since I've been on but I just wanted to post an update. I've just finished my second cycle of acupuncture and clomid/ovidrel with timed intercourse, and my results were another bfn (it's now officially been over 1 year of ttc). I didn't have my hopes up b/c my predictions are for a July conception and BFP in August, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed for that. I've just ordered my 3rd prediction from Babylove, will post when I get it. Sending baby dust to you all, hang in there!!
> 
> hey frankie how are you xxx
> stick with the acupuncture, ask the acupuncturist if they recommend any herbal remedies, most of the time they will know of some chinese ones that they will get for you, usually about £20
> keep your chin up :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! Yes the acupuncturist gives me (well not exactly b/c i pay!) a big thing of herbs everytime I go there. I'm supposed to mix them with hot water and drink it two times a day. I need to start doing it more often though. They taste gross! Between the appointments, the herbs, the acupuncture, the temping, the prenatals... it's like another full time job!Click to expand...

i know they are rank but take them. my acupuncturist gave me herbal ills and they tasted rank too. it is like a full time job i agree, men get it easy don't they, i just keep thinking it will be so worth all my effort, and i would do anything, take anything, eat or drink anything if in the end i'll get my bundle of joy, :happydance:


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hi everyone, :flower: hope you all are having a good day so far:)

Clairmichael, how are you doing? Hope you are feeling okay. My chart is :wacko: I'm clueless:shrug:
Hispirits, your chart is still doing good, still plenty of time for that dip:thumbup: hope you have a good day at uni today.
Frankiegirl, I hope the acupuncture will work for you, my sister in law had three misscarriages and went for acupuncture, got preggo and now she is due the end of this month!! drink the herbs, every little bit helps! I wish I could afford it myself.

So I've been reading a lot on how yoga has been proven to help women get pregnant. Like anything else like that, you'll need to do it on a regular basis for it to really make a difference. I used to go to a yoga class once a week, but have stopped. I'm really thinking I should start back up again!!!


----------



## Hispirits

Tallmom2b said:


> Hi everyone, :flower: hope you all are having a good day so far:)
> 
> Clairmichael, how are you doing? Hope you are feeling okay. My chart is :wacko: I'm clueless:shrug:
> Hispirits, your chart is still doing good, still plenty of time for that dip:thumbup: hope you have a good day at uni today.
> Frankiegirl, I hope the acupuncture will work for you, my sister in law had three misscarriages and went for acupuncture, got preggo and now she is due the end of this month!! drink the herbs, every little bit helps! I wish I could afford it myself.
> 
> So I've been reading a lot on how yoga has been proven to help women get pregnant. Like anything else like that, you'll need to do it on a regular basis for it to really make a difference. I used to go to a yoga class once a week, but have stopped. I'm really thinking I should start back up again!!!

i have a lovely yoga dvd thats so relaxing and easy, https://www.amazon.com/Kundalini-Yo...KZW4/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1305634389&sr=8-3

i definitely recommend it.

i hope you chart sorts itself out soon love. 
also recommend the baby making bible by emma canon that would also be good for frankie girl too. i spoke to my acupuncturist today he said it was a brilliant book and his friend wrote it :winkwink:

xxx


----------



## paula181

How are you all doing??

I am feeling pants the past week dont know whats going on, my teeth are really sensitive and are constantly aching :( Been told i grind my teeth at night so i think i have chipped one a lil bit :growlmad: i also keep getting short spells of headaches and nausea!! I need putting in a bag and shaking :haha:

So when are you all testing? 

:dust::dust:

xx


----------



## AriesMom07

Morning girls. I had a dip this morning...Trying not to be disapointed hopefully it will go back up tomorrow. Still no symptoms and an early BFN this morning I caved...Not too disapointed though I was expecting it at 9dpo anyways. Trying to stay somewhere between not too hopeful and not too negative. Lol


----------



## Hispirits

AriesMom07 said:


> Morning girls. I had a dip this morning...Trying not to be disapointed hopefully it will go back up tomorrow. Still no symptoms and an early BFN this morning I caved...Not too disapointed though I was expecting it at 9dpo anyways. Trying to stay somewhere between not too hopeful and not too negative. Lol

if it pops back up tomoz its an implantation dip :happydance: so don't worry about it today xx


----------



## Hispirits

paula181 said:


> How are you all doing??
> 
> I am feeling pants the past week dont know whats going on, my teeth are really sensitive and are constantly aching :( Been told i grind my teeth at night so i think i have chipped one a lil bit :growlmad: i also keep getting short spells of headaches and nausea!! I need putting in a bag and shaking :haha:
> 
> So when are you all testing?
> 
> :dust::dust:
> 
> xx

oh dear, may be a good thing tho u never know :winkwink:


----------



## Tallmom2b

AriesMom07 said:


> Morning girls. I had a dip this morning...Trying not to be disapointed hopefully it will go back up tomorrow. Still no symptoms and an early BFN this morning I caved...Not too disapointed though I was expecting it at 9dpo anyways. Trying to stay somewhere between not too hopeful and not too negative. Lol

I agree with Hispirits, a dip like that at 9dpo is nothing but a good sign. I bet it will pop back up tomorrow:thumbup:

:dust:


----------



## AriesMom07

I'm hoping it goes back up tomorrow...


----------



## clairmichael

Tallmom2b said:


> Hi everyone, :flower: hope you all are having a good day so far:)
> 
> Clairmichael, how are you doing? Hope you are feeling okay. My chart is :wacko: I'm clueless:shrug:
> Hispirits, your chart is still doing good, still plenty of time for that dip:thumbup: hope you have a good day at uni today.
> Frankiegirl, I hope the acupuncture will work for you, my sister in law had three misscarriages and went for acupuncture, got preggo and now she is due the end of this month!! drink the herbs, every little bit helps! I wish I could afford it myself.
> 
> So I've been reading a lot on how yoga has been proven to help women get pregnant. Like anything else like that, you'll need to do it on a regular basis for it to really make a difference. I used to go to a yoga class once a week, but have stopped. I'm really thinking I should start back up again!!!

im ok sweetie thank you :hugs: feelin alot better :) yoga sounds good bbe especailly if it helps plus it also helps with calmin down in the whole stress of ttc n the tww so it can only lead 2 good things im swearin by preseed now it was our first month tryin and we only dtd 2-3 x near o so im a beleiever lol xxxx:hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## clairmichael

paula181 said:


> How are you all doing??
> 
> I am feeling pants the past week dont know whats going on, my teeth are really sensitive and are constantly aching :( Been told i grind my teeth at night so i think i have chipped one a lil bit :growlmad: i also keep getting short spells of headaches and nausea!! I need putting in a bag and shaking :haha:
> 
> So when are you all testing?
> 
> :dust::dust:
> 
> xx

sorry 2 hear ur feelin bad paula i do hope ull feel better sooner xxx:hugs:


----------



## clairmichael

Hispirits said:


> AriesMom07 said:
> 
> 
> Morning girls. I had a dip this morning...Trying not to be disapointed hopefully it will go back up tomorrow. Still no symptoms and an early BFN this morning I caved...Not too disapointed though I was expecting it at 9dpo anyways. Trying to stay somewhere between not too hopeful and not too negative. Lol
> 
> if it pops back up tomoz its an implantation dip :happydance: so don't worry about it today xxClick to expand...

yeah i agree thats how my chart was this month xxx


----------



## Hispirits

clairmichael said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AriesMom07 said:
> 
> 
> Morning girls. I had a dip this morning...Trying not to be disapointed hopefully it will go back up tomorrow. Still no symptoms and an early BFN this morning I caved...Not too disapointed though I was expecting it at 9dpo anyways. Trying to stay somewhere between not too hopeful and not too negative. Lol
> 
> if it pops back up tomoz its an implantation dip :happydance: so don't worry about it today xxClick to expand...
> 
> yeah i agree thats how my chart was this month xxxClick to expand...

hey babe, what dpo was u wen u got urs? xx


----------



## clairmichael

i was 12dpo n tested with a frer but think i did 1 2or3 days b4 that n it was neg not even a faint line xxx but i even did a ic this morn n still only a very faint line my bloods r back n the hgc is through the roof prob ic arent that strong (even tho they say they r) i know im silly 2 keep testin just sumthin i keep doin 2 make me realise lol xxxx


----------



## clairmichael

just looked at ur chart darl fx u get a bit of a dip 2morrow or thurs xxxxxxxx


----------



## Hispirits

clairmichael said:


> i was 12dpo n tested with a frer but think i did 1 2or3 days b4 that n it was neg not even a faint line xxx but i even did a ic this morn n still only a very faint line my bloods r back n the hgc is through the roof prob ic arent that strong (even tho they say they r) i know im silly 2 keep testin just sumthin i keep doin 2 make me realise lol xxxx

lol, its good your hcg level is up:happydance: good strong pregnancy :winkwink:


----------



## clairmichael

yep thank god its ur turn next im gettin all excited bbe when r u testin wen is af due for u xxxx


----------



## Hispirits

clairmichael said:


> yep thank god its ur turn next im gettin all excited bbe when r u testin wen is af due for u xxxx

i got frer from last month and i'm saving it till at least monday. i got some ic's wihch i'll probably start peeing on at the weekend, but af isn't really due til next friday, but ovulated early this month so i hope if i am i'll find out a bit before then :cloud9:


----------



## clairmichael

Hispirits said:


> clairmichael said:
> 
> 
> yep thank god its ur turn next im gettin all excited bbe when r u testin wen is af due for u xxxx
> 
> i got frer from last month and i'm saving it till at least monday. i got some ic's wihch i'll probably start peeing on at the weekend, but af isn't really due til next friday, but ovulated early this month so i hope if i am i'll find out a bit before then :cloud9:Click to expand...

:happydance::happydance::happydance: Oooooh i hope so 2 babes save the frer like u said till last ive still got about 15 ic left n a full 30 ov tests lol think im gonna stick them all on ebay as a job lot with my cbfm seein as its still brand new in its box lol xxx ive got butterflys thinkin of u doin ur ytest xxxx:hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## Hispirits

clairmichael said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clairmichael said:
> 
> 
> yep thank god its ur turn next im gettin all excited bbe when r u testin wen is af due for u xxxx
> 
> i got frer from last month and i'm saving it till at least monday. i got some ic's wihch i'll probably start peeing on at the weekend, but af isn't really due til next friday, but ovulated early this month so i hope if i am i'll find out a bit before then :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance: Oooooh i hope so 2 babes save the frer like u said till last ive still got about 15 ic left n a full 30 ov tests lol think im gonna stick them all on ebay as a job lot with my cbfm seein as its still brand new in its box lol xxx ive got butterflys thinkin of u doin ur ytest xxxx:hugs::kiss::hugs:Click to expand...

i know i've done everything i can, and i know i should be excited,but i've been excited so many times before and for no reason that i just can't be positive and hopeful, its programmed into me know to keep scolding myself if i have any wishful thoughts, :growlmad:i wish i didn't :nope:
i wish i could just snap out of it be happy and positive and assume i am but i keep thinking, nah of course your not :cry:


----------



## AriesMom07

Hispirits said:


> clairmichael said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clairmichael said:
> 
> 
> yep thank god its ur turn next im gettin all excited bbe when r u testin wen is af due for u xxxx
> 
> i got frer from last month and i'm saving it till at least monday. i got some ic's wihch i'll probably start peeing on at the weekend, but af isn't really due til next friday, but ovulated early this month so i hope if i am i'll find out a bit before then :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance: Oooooh i hope so 2 babes save the frer like u said till last ive still got about 15 ic left n a full 30 ov tests lol think im gonna stick them all on ebay as a job lot with my cbfm seein as its still brand new in its box lol xxx ive got butterflys thinkin of u doin ur ytest xxxx:hugs::kiss::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> i know i've done everything i can, and i know i should be excited,but i've been excited so many times before and for no reason that i just can't be positive and hopeful, its programmed into me know to keep scolding myself if i have any wishful thoughts, :growlmad:i wish i didn't :nope:
> i wish i could just snap out of it be happy and positive and assume i am but i keep thinking, nah of course your not :cry:Click to expand...

I know what you mean! I'm really hoping you get your bfp this month chick. I've been cramping all day but I've also had gas? So I am attributing it to gas. Idk.


----------



## wouldluvabub

Hi Girlies hoping I can join, I purchased a reading from a Tracey M off Ebay and it said that I would either fall pregnant, find out I am pregnant or be due in July. I have also brought readings that I am waiting on from Gail & Babylove. I think on the front page you should also have a symbol for the ones they got wrong as well so you can get a bit of a percentage going..


----------



## FrankieGirl16

Tallmom2b said:


> Hi everyone, :flower: hope you all are having a good day so far:)
> 
> Clairmichael, how are you doing? Hope you are feeling okay. My chart is :wacko: I'm clueless:shrug:
> Hispirits, your chart is still doing good, still plenty of time for that dip:thumbup: hope you have a good day at uni today.
> Frankiegirl, I hope the acupuncture will work for you, my sister in law had three misscarriages and went for acupuncture, got preggo and now she is due the end of this month!! drink the herbs, every little bit helps! I wish I could afford it myself.
> 
> So I've been reading a lot on how yoga has been proven to help women get pregnant. Like anything else like that, you'll need to do it on a regular basis for it to really make a difference. I used to go to a yoga class once a week, but have stopped. I'm really thinking I should start back up again!!!

Hi Tall Mom,
I bought this fertility yoga dvd called Restoring Fertility. It had great reviews online. It has yoga for the different phases of your cycle. Needless to say, I'm not into yoga and just couldn't get into this dvd. I only did it twice! I can ship it to you if you want to try it out, I'm pretty sure I won't be using it again, lol. It's very calm and there's not too much movement in it. There are also some interesting breathing techniques.


----------



## FrankieGirl16

wouldluvabub said:


> Hi Girlies hoping I can join, I purchased a reading from a Tracey M off Ebay and it said that I would either fall pregnant, find out I am pregnant or be due in July. I have also brought readings that I am waiting on from Gail & Babylove. I think on the front page you should also have a symbol for the ones they got wrong as well so you can get a bit of a percentage going..

I like that idea of the symbol for the ones they got wrong. That might be a lot of symbols though!


----------



## wouldluvabub

FrankieGirl16 said:


> wouldluvabub said:
> 
> 
> Hi Girlies hoping I can join, I purchased a reading from a Tracey M off Ebay and it said that I would either fall pregnant, find out I am pregnant or be due in July. I have also brought readings that I am waiting on from Gail & Babylove. I think on the front page you should also have a symbol for the ones they got wrong as well so you can get a bit of a percentage going..
> 
> I like that idea of the symbol for the ones they got wrong. That might be a lot of symbols though!Click to expand...

That's true lol! Or maybe they could just have an R= with a number for right predictions and a W= with how many are wrong.. Just a thought :)


----------



## AriesMom07

Just wanna point out I took the 1000'th post. Sweet!


----------



## jennybobenny

After you ladies pointed out that BabyLove is getting a good amount correct, I ordered one from her too. Now I'm really confused! LOL If you see in my signature, Jenny predicted a girl conceived Oct (BFP Nov) and born next July. Baby Love said June/July for either conceive, bfp or born and a girl (so maybe Jenny and BL are both right with a girl being born next July?) But Gail said BFP in July (similar to BL) but a boy. ooooookaaaaay then! 

So basically, if I get a BFP in July, I will wonder if it's a boy or girl (I'm hoping for a girl but not finding out) and if I don't get a BFP in July, I will be looking forward to November but hoping for a BFP before then! LOL So basically, I'm not really any better off than before I got the readings! :wacko: But it's fun and I'm looking forward to seeing if anyone is right!


----------



## AriesMom07

jennybobenny said:


> After you ladies pointed out that BabyLove is getting a good amount correct, I ordered one from her too. Now I'm really confused! LOL If you see in my signature, Jenny predicted a girl conceived Oct (BFP Nov) and born next July. Baby Love said June/July for either conceive, bfp or born and a girl (so maybe Jenny and BL are both right with a girl being born next July?) But Gail said BFP in July (similar to BL) but a boy. ooooookaaaaay then!
> 
> So basically, if I get a BFP in July, I will wonder if it's a boy or girl (I'm hoping for a girl but not finding out) and if I don't get a BFP in July, I will be looking forward to November but hoping for a BFP before then! LOL So basically, I'm not really any better off than before I got the readings! :wacko: But it's fun and I'm looking forward to seeing if anyone is right!

I hope my predictions are right. Lol but I know what you mean about being even more confused than when you started with the predictions it is fun though and extremely addicting!


----------



## Hispirits

AriesMom07 said:


> Just wanna point out I took the 1000'th post. Sweet!

when i logged off last night it was on 999 i wondered who would nab it, i didn't want to take it with a bump ;)


----------



## Hispirits

wouldluvabub said:


> Hi Girlies hoping I can join, I purchased a reading from a Tracey M off Ebay and it said that I would either fall pregnant, find out I am pregnant or be due in July. I have also brought readings that I am waiting on from Gail & Babylove. I think on the front page you should also have a symbol for the ones they got wrong as well so you can get a bit of a percentage going..

i would but i'm have no idea about math and percentages. and becasue alot of the ladies don't come back to let me know if they got bfp / bfn its hard to keep up with it accurately. when i lady gets her bfp i usually put a :thumbup: for the ones that were correct and a:nope: for the ones that were wrong. at the end of each month a got through and if i haven't heard from someone i just put a :nope: next to it, but as some readings are bfp/concieve/birth may for example i can't write it off till next may, so you see my dilemma, lol
the best and most accurate way for me to do it state the facts that i know when people come back to tell us they have their bfp, and they are more than likely to come back and tell us that than that they got their bfn
if anyone has suggestions how i can do more accurately and efficiently, let me now i'm all for it.

i'll update they chart for any new readings

tracey m is supposed to be good tallmom got one from here i think. 
:hugs:


----------



## wouldluvabub

Yeah fair point!!!! Well I got my reading from baby love this arvo which was as follows

I see a find out with a positive test OR conceive in JULY OR AUG THIS YEAR. I see a boy.


I see a find out with a positive test OR conceive OR give birth in JAN. So either find out with a positive test OR conceive in JAN OF 2013 OR give birth JAN OF 2014. I see a boy.

I see a find out with a positive test OR conceive OR give birth in APRIL. So either find out with a positive test OR conceive in APRIL OF 2015 OR give birth APRIL OF 2016. I see a girl.

All the very best! Ruby

So as you can see The first child prediction is the same as the one from Tracey M :) FINGERS CROSSED!! Can't wait to see what Gail has to say.. How long did it take you guys to receive your readings from her..??


----------



## Hispirits

wouldluvabub said:


> Yeah fair point!!!! Well I got my reading from baby love this arvo which was as follows
> 
> I see a find out with a positive test OR conceive in JULY OR AUG THIS YEAR. I see a boy.
> 
> 
> I see a find out with a positive test OR conceive OR give birth in JAN. So either find out with a positive test OR conceive in JAN OF 2013 OR give birth JAN OF 2014. I see a boy.
> 
> I see a find out with a positive test OR conceive OR give birth in APRIL. So either find out with a positive test OR conceive in APRIL OF 2015 OR give birth APRIL OF 2016. I see a girl.
> 
> All the very best! Ruby
> 
> So as you can see The first child prediction is the same as the one from Tracey M :) FINGERS CROSSED!! Can't wait to see what Gail has to say.. How long did it take you guys to receive your readings from her..??

2/3 days xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

Hey everyone, 

can I ask who you all think is the best one so far?


----------



## wouldluvabub

wantingagirl said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> can I ask who you all think is the best one so far?

I am only new to this too, but am quickly becoming addicted :) I have brought 3 readings, only received 2 and waiting on my 3rd, I brought from Tracey M and Babylove and both have predicted July this year. Waiting on my reading from Gail. I can't give you anything from personal experience but from what I have read Gail and Babylove seem to be the best..?? Correct me if I am wrong though everyone :haha:


----------



## Hispirits

wantingagirl said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> can I ask who you all think is the best one so far?

for accuracy babylove and gail
for a nice reading stars £11 one xx

the links to them all are at the bottom of the front page x


----------



## wouldluvabub

Right Gails reading is in:


Linking in around you, I firstly sense a strong presense from a lady in spirit who comes in around you, and this lady shows me an M initial, she is showing a pregnancy quite soon for you, and she feels you maybe a little unprepared for this, I see from your notes your not trying as such but also not preventing pregnancy, so perhaps it wont be too much of a shock for you when this happens within 2011,this lady worries a little around property areas and finance, but I feel you will make adjustments and go with the flow of changes showing ahead for you

I am shown a July conception here, and a 2012 birth and this shows as a baby boy, I see all is well around pregnancy labour and birth for you both I then see a further pregnancy for October 2013, and this also shows as a baby boy, again all areas well and healthy and this child will complete your family for you

So to clarify I see 2 children ahead for you and wish you all the best for the future

If you work this out its crazy! all 3 said July with a boy! Babylove said second child with conception in Jan which works out to October birth which Gail said (well she said pregnancy but close, or maybe I am just trying to connect them lol) for 2013 and both said boys, Then Babylove predicted a girl later but Gail said only 2 which is weird because I went to see a psychic last year and she said to me that she see's 2 children in my future with the possibility of a 3rd but that one is up in the air because I might choose not to have a 3rd baby but if I did it would be a real handful lol..

I can't believe 3 different readings all said the same thing!!!!! Well the one i actually went and had was just a general reading not a TTC one she just mention kids, So all 4 kinda match :) WOW.. It can't all be fake when you get things like this happen can it.. I mean I understand why people are skeptics but god... You have to believe it a little bit after that don't ya????


----------



## Tallmom2b

FrankieGirl16 said:


> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, :flower: hope you all are having a good day so far:)
> 
> Clairmichael, how are you doing? Hope you are feeling okay. My chart is :wacko: I'm clueless:shrug:
> Hispirits, your chart is still doing good, still plenty of time for that dip:thumbup: hope you have a good day at uni today.
> Frankiegirl, I hope the acupuncture will work for you, my sister in law had three misscarriages and went for acupuncture, got preggo and now she is due the end of this month!! drink the herbs, every little bit helps! I wish I could afford it myself.
> 
> So I've been reading a lot on how yoga has been proven to help women get pregnant. Like anything else like that, you'll need to do it on a regular basis for it to really make a difference. I used to go to a yoga class once a week, but have stopped. I'm really thinking I should start back up again!!!
> 
> Hi Tall Mom,
> I bought this fertility yoga dvd called Restoring Fertility. It had great reviews online. It has yoga for the different phases of your cycle. Needless to say, I'm not into yoga and just couldn't get into this dvd. I only did it twice! I can ship it to you if you want to try it out, I'm pretty sure I won't be using it again, lol. It's very calm and there's not too much movement in it. There are also some interesting breathing techniques.Click to expand...

That's really nice of you!! I'd love to check it out! 
Thanks so much:hugs:
:dust:


----------



## AriesMom07

Morning girls... My temp took another dive this morning :( I'm really sad about that. I know I'm not out till AF gets here but I feel out.


----------



## Tallmom2b

AriesMom07 said:


> Morning girls... My temp took another dive this morning :( I'm really sad about that. I know I'm not out till AF gets here but I feel out.

Don't worry, your not out yet. :hugs: I really dont think that dip is a bad thing:hugs:


----------



## Tallmom2b

Ah oh, you girls are making me want to get another one again :winkwink:
I haven't gotten a babylove one yet... 
Hmmmm :haha:


----------



## Hispirits

Tallmom2b said:


> AriesMom07 said:
> 
> 
> Morning girls... My temp took another dive this morning :( I'm really sad about that. I know I'm not out till AF gets here but I feel out.
> 
> Don't worry, your not out yet. :hugs: I really dont think that dip is a bad thing:hugs:Click to expand...

tallmom, hows it going hun? 

Ariesmom, keep your chin up love, your not out yet

i'm so tired today :sleep: . ff moved my cross hairs today(from cd12 to 14). i hope they put them back, they did last month. 

:dust:


----------



## Hispirits

Tallmom2b said:


> Ah oh, you girls are making me want to get another one again :winkwink:
> I haven't gotten a babylove one yet...
> Hmmmm :haha:

lol me too, suzy on ebay has an offer on £4.50, but not sure how good she is.
i might get the tracey one, where did u get ur tracey one fromxx :devil:


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hispirits said:


> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> Ah oh, you girls are making me want to get another one again :winkwink:
> I haven't gotten a babylove one yet...
> Hmmmm :haha:
> 
> lol me too, suzy on ebay has an offer on £4.50, but not sure how good she is.
> i might get the tracey one, where did u get ur tracey one fromxx :devil:Click to expand...

Tracy M. Is www.readings4you.com
She was pretty quick:thumbup:

Ya know, I think you Od earlier than FF is saying. Look'n good :) :dust:


----------



## Hispirits

Tallmom2b said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> Ah oh, you girls are making me want to get another one again :winkwink:
> I haven't gotten a babylove one yet...
> Hmmmm :haha:
> 
> lol me too, suzy on ebay has an offer on £4.50, but not sure how good she is.
> i might get the tracey one, where did u get ur tracey one fromxx :devil:Click to expand...
> 
> Tracy M. Is www.readings4you.com
> She was pretty quick:thumbup:
> 
> Ya know, I think you Od earlier than FF is saying. Look'n good :) :dust:Click to expand...

i'll check her out
i think o'd on day 12, what it said b4 xx


----------



## Hispirits

nope, no, no, i'm not doing it, i'm not getting another one. i've had plenty.

(just giving myself a telling off,lol)


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hispirits said:


> nope, no, no, i'm not doing it, i'm not getting another one. i've had plenty.
> 
> (just giving myself a telling off,lol)

I really want a babylove :winkwink: I think I need another one. This cycle is starting to depress me. 
Although Panrosa's said that I would be "shocked" this is the quote, 
"spirit are showing me a child for you and you will become pregnant in the month of July 2011 you will be shocked at first and will hardly believe that at last it has happened"
Maybe because it will be from a cycle that is really long. That's what happened last time:shrug: 

If you look at the beginning of my present cycle chart, when my my body first tried to O, my temps kinda did the same pattern that they are doing now. (down up down up down flat flat dip) hehe, my chart is try to communicate via it's own special kind of morse code:rofl: 

oh no I think i'm going :wacko:


----------



## clairmichael

Hispirits said:


> clairmichael said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clairmichael said:
> 
> 
> yep thank god its ur turn next im gettin all excited bbe when r u testin wen is af due for u xxxx
> 
> i got frer from last month and i'm saving it till at least monday. i got some ic's wihch i'll probably start peeing on at the weekend, but af isn't really due til next friday, but ovulated early this month so i hope if i am i'll find out a bit before then :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance: Oooooh i hope so 2 babes save the frer like u said till last ive still got about 15 ic left n a full 30 ov tests lol think im gonna stick them all on ebay as a job lot with my cbfm seein as its still brand new in its box lol xxx ive got butterflys thinkin of u doin ur ytest xxxx:hugs::kiss::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> i know i've done everything i can, and i know i should be excited,but i've been excited so many times before and for no reason that i just can't be positive and hopeful, its programmed into me know to keep scolding myself if i have any wishful thoughts, :growlmad:i wish i didn't :nope:
> i wish i could just snap out of it be happy and positive and assume i am but i keep thinking, nah of course your not :cry:Click to expand...

awwww bbe :hugs::hugs: i know what u mean n 2 b honest the hard way is sometimes the best way but then when it does happen u dont really believe it lol xxxxx - me n tallmom r here bbe cheerin you on xxxxxx:hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## clairmichael

hey my lovelys :) hows things goin xxx

Highspirit - from ur chart i kinda think u o'd cd12 that makes ur dip on cd5 which looks good if it was cd14 then ull b lookin 4 another dip in the morn or fri ooooh calm down clair tut tut sory bbe gettin all excited :) 

Tallmom maybe ur readin was spot on then oooh fx then all mine were right cos just been readin panrosa and hers said u will be pregnant in the month of june 2011 so basically i am lol she didnt say i would get bfp or test in june so keep lookin at ur readings ladies n have a liiiiiitle bit of faith :) - get me all spiritual hehehe xxxx


----------



## Hispirits

clairmichael said:


> hey my lovelys :) hows things goin xxx
> 
> Highspirit - from ur chart i kinda think u o'd cd12 that makes ur dip on cd5 which looks good if it was cd14 then ull b lookin 4 another dip in the morn or fri ooooh calm down clair tut tut sory bbe gettin all excited :)
> 
> Tallmom maybe ur readin was spot on then oooh fx then all mine were right cos just been readin panrosa and hers said u will be pregnant in the month of june 2011 so basically i am lol she didnt say i would get bfp or test in june so keep lookin at ur readings ladies n have a liiiiiitle bit of faith :) - get me all spiritual hehehe xxxx

Thanks darling, your my little ray of sunshine, so is tallmom xxxx


----------



## Hispirits

Tallmom2b said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> nope, no, no, i'm not doing it, i'm not getting another one. i've had plenty.
> 
> (just giving myself a telling off,lol)
> 
> I really want a babylove :winkwink: I think I need another one. This cycle is starting to depress me.
> Although Panrosa's said that I would be "shocked" this is the quote,
> "spirit are showing me a child for you and you will become pregnant in the month of July 2011 you will be shocked at first and will hardly believe that at last it has happened"
> Maybe because it will be from a cycle that is really long. That's what happened last time:shrug:
> 
> If you look at the beginning of my present cycle chart, when my my body first tried to O, my temps kinda did the same pattern that they are doing now. (down up down up down flat flat dip) hehe, my chart is try to communicate via it's own special kind of morse code:rofl:
> 
> oh no I think i'm going :wacko:Click to expand...


I think babylove would be a good one to have if u were thinking of another.
I definitely think ur on to something there! I have everything crossed for you if anyone deserves their bfp soon it's you xxx.


----------



## Hispirits

clairmichael said:


> hey my lovelys :) hows things goin xxx
> 
> Highspirit - from ur chart i kinda think u o'd cd12 that makes ur dip on cd5 which looks good if it was cd14 then ull b lookin 4 another dip in the morn or fri ooooh calm down clair tut tut sory bbe gettin all excited :)
> 
> Tallmom maybe ur readin was spot on then oooh fx then all mine were right cos just been readin panrosa and hers said u will be pregnant in the month of june 2011 so basically i am lol she didnt say i would get bfp or test in june so keep lookin at ur readings ladies n have a liiiiiitle bit of faith :) - get me all spiritual hehehe xxxx

i changed the settings o ff to fertility awareness and it change my o day back to day 12.
i had a really odd tickley feeling down there today, went on for ages, started in my lower tummy then stoped then i had nother tickly sensation right up in my lady garden :blush:(actually flt quite nice lol) but it felt high up like were the cervix is, for a bit i thought 'this is it, i am i am i am'. but i'm pretending it didn't happen now .lol :haha:


----------



## Tallmom2b

clairmichael said:


> hey my lovelys :) hows things goin xxx
> 
> Highspirit - from ur chart i kinda think u o'd cd12 that makes ur dip on cd5 which looks good if it was cd14 then ull b lookin 4 another dip in the morn or fri ooooh calm down clair tut tut sory bbe gettin all excited :)
> 
> Tallmom maybe ur readin was spot on then oooh fx then all mine were right cos just been readin panrosa and hers said u will be pregnant in the month of june 2011 so basically i am lol she didnt say i would get bfp or test in june so keep lookin at ur readings ladies n have a liiiiiitle bit of faith :) - get me all spiritual hehehe xxxx

I REALLY REALLY hope so! It feels so far away right now. :cry: I'm trying to keep the faith:winkwink:



Hispirits said:


> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> nope, no, no, i'm not doing it, i'm not getting another one. i've had plenty.
> 
> (just giving myself a telling off,lol)
> 
> I really want a babylove :winkwink: I think I need another one. This cycle is starting to depress me.
> Although Panrosa's said that I would be "shocked" this is the quote,
> "spirit are showing me a child for you and you will become pregnant in the month of July 2011 you will be shocked at first and will hardly believe that at last it has happened"
> Maybe because it will be from a cycle that is really long. That's what happened last time:shrug:
> 
> If you look at the beginning of my present cycle chart, when my my body first tried to O, my temps kinda did the same pattern that they are doing now. (down up down up down flat flat dip) hehe, my chart is try to communicate via it's own special kind of morse code:rofl:
> 
> oh no I think i'm going :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think babylove would be a good one to have if u were thinking of another.
> I definitely think ur on to something there! I have everything crossed for you if anyone deserves their bfp soon it's you xxx.Click to expand...

I think i'll get a babylove one when I get paid next week. I'm broke right now :nope:


----------



## Hispirits

Tallmom2b said:


> clairmichael said:
> 
> 
> hey my lovelys :) hows things goin xxx
> 
> Highspirit - from ur chart i kinda think u o'd cd12 that makes ur dip on cd5 which looks good if it was cd14 then ull b lookin 4 another dip in the morn or fri ooooh calm down clair tut tut sory bbe gettin all excited :)
> 
> Tallmom maybe ur readin was spot on then oooh fx then all mine were right cos just been readin panrosa and hers said u will be pregnant in the month of june 2011 so basically i am lol she didnt say i would get bfp or test in june so keep lookin at ur readings ladies n have a liiiiiitle bit of faith :) - get me all spiritual hehehe xxxx
> 
> I REALLY REALLY hope so! It feels so far away right now. :cry: I'm trying to keep the faith:winkwink:
> 
> 
> 
> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> nope, no, no, i'm not doing it, i'm not getting another one. i've had plenty.
> 
> (just giving myself a telling off,lol)Click to expand...
> 
> I really want a babylove :winkwink: I think I need another one. This cycle is starting to depress me.
> Although Panrosa's said that I would be "shocked" this is the quote,
> "spirit are showing me a child for you and you will become pregnant in the month of July 2011 you will be shocked at first and will hardly believe that at last it has happened"
> Maybe because it will be from a cycle that is really long. That's what happened last time:shrug:
> 
> If you look at the beginning of my present cycle chart, when my my body first tried to O, my temps kinda did the same pattern that they are doing now. (down up down up down flat flat dip) hehe, my chart is try to communicate via it's own special kind of morse code:rofl:
> 
> oh no I think i'm going :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think babylove would be a good one to have if u were thinking of another.
> I definitely think ur on to something there! I have everything crossed for you if anyone deserves their bfp soon it's you xxx.Click to expand...
> 
> I think i'll get a babylove one when I get paid next week. I'm broke right now :nope:Click to expand...

i think your being amazng :hugs:
when you get paid go and treat yourself to a lovely relaxing aromatherapy back massage, just what the doctor ordered i think
chin up love, :hugs::kiss::friends::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hispirits said:


> clairmichael said:
> 
> 
> hey my lovelys :) hows things goin xxx
> 
> Highspirit - from ur chart i kinda think u o'd cd12 that makes ur dip on cd5 which looks good if it was cd14 then ull b lookin 4 another dip in the morn or fri ooooh calm down clair tut tut sory bbe gettin all excited :)
> 
> Tallmom maybe ur readin was spot on then oooh fx then all mine were right cos just been readin panrosa and hers said u will be pregnant in the month of june 2011 so basically i am lol she didnt say i would get bfp or test in june so keep lookin at ur readings ladies n have a liiiiiitle bit of faith :) - get me all spiritual hehehe xxxx
> 
> i changed the settings o ff to fertility awareness and it change my o day back to day 12.
> i had a really odd tickley feeling down there today, went on for ages, started in my lower tummy then stoped then i had nother tickly sensation right up in my lady garden :blush:(actually flt quite nice lol) but it felt high up like were the cervix is, for a bit i thought 'this is it, i am i am i am'. but i'm pretending it didn't happen now .lol :haha:Click to expand...

I really hope it's your turn!! :hugs: Think positive! One more week of waiting :) Fingers xxx for you :kiss:


----------



## FrankieGirl16

Hi girls,
I got a new reading from Babylove. She predicts 3 children for me, 2 boys and 1 girl. My first boy is supposed to be concieved in July, OR a BFP in July. Hopefully she's right. Panrosa also said concieve in July and Gail said BFP in Aug/Sept, which makes sense if I concieve in July! So they're all on board with each other. I wonder if they talk!! lol

The funny thing is that my husband is supposed to work away again in July. I'm SO not letting him be away from me when I O. I will fly to where ever he is or make him come home!


----------



## Tallmom2b

FrankieGirl16 said:


> Hi girls,
> I got a new reading from Babylove. She predicts 3 children for me, 2 boys and 1 girl. My first boy is supposed to be concieved in July, OR a BFP in July. Hopefully she's right. Panrosa also said concieve in July and Gail said BFP in Aug/Sept, which makes sense if I concieve in July! So they're all on board with each other. I wonder if they talk!! lol
> 
> The funny thing is that my husband is supposed to work away again in July. I'm SO not letting him be away from me when I O. I will fly to where ever he is or make him come home!

Yaee, another July prediction! :happydance: I hope we both get knocked up in July!! :winkwink:


----------



## paula181

Hispirits said:


> paula181 said:
> 
> 
> How are you all doing??
> 
> I am feeling pants the past week dont know whats going on, my teeth are really sensitive and are constantly aching :( Been told i grind my teeth at night so i think i have chipped one a lil bit :growlmad: i also keep getting short spells of headaches and nausea!! I need putting in a bag and shaking :haha:
> 
> So when are you all testing?
> 
> :dust::dust:
> 
> xx
> 
> oh dear, may be a good thing tho u never know :winkwink:Click to expand...

No i dont think so :( it would be amazing if i was. I went drs n they said ive got a viral infection. Asked if they would blood test me for pregnancy n she said thats not an emergency i can get that done another time.....bitch :growlmad: so plenty of fluids to stock up with what ive lost n plenty of rest :wohoo: no :sex: for me though :( xx


----------



## Hispirits

paula181 said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paula181 said:
> 
> 
> How are you all doing??
> 
> I am feeling pants the past week dont know whats going on, my teeth are really sensitive and are constantly aching :( Been told i grind my teeth at night so i think i have chipped one a lil bit :growlmad: i also keep getting short spells of headaches and nausea!! I need putting in a bag and shaking :haha:
> 
> So when are you all testing?
> 
> :dust::dust:
> 
> xx
> 
> oh dear, may be a good thing tho u never know :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> No i dont think so :( it would be amazing if i was. I went drs n they said ive got a viral infection. Asked if they would blood test me for pregnancy n she said thats not an emergency i can get that done another time.....bitch :growlmad: so plenty of fluids to stock up with what ive lost n plenty of rest :wohoo: no :sex: for me though :( xxClick to expand...

i'd keep dtd, when the immune systems down sperm have more chance of reaching the fallopian tubes
hope u feel better soon xx:hugs:


----------



## clairmichael

Hispirits said:


> clairmichael said:
> 
> 
> hey my lovelys :) hows things goin xxx
> 
> Highspirit - from ur chart i kinda think u o'd cd12 that makes ur dip on cd5 which looks good if it was cd14 then ull b lookin 4 another dip in the morn or fri ooooh calm down clair tut tut sory bbe gettin all excited :)
> 
> Tallmom maybe ur readin was spot on then oooh fx then all mine were right cos just been readin panrosa and hers said u will be pregnant in the month of june 2011 so basically i am lol she didnt say i would get bfp or test in june so keep lookin at ur readings ladies n have a liiiiiitle bit of faith :) - get me all spiritual hehehe xxxx
> 
> i changed the settings o ff to fertility awareness and it change my o day back to day 12.
> i had a really odd tickley feeling down there today, went on for ages, started in my lower tummy then stoped then i had nother tickly sensation right up in my lady garden :blush:(actually flt quite nice lol) but it felt high up like were the cervix is, for a bit i thought 'this is it, i am i am i am'. but i'm pretending it didn't happen now .lol :haha:Click to expand...

oooh omg that sounds good whoop whoop :happydance: i can tell ur tryin 2 dismiss it tho which in a way is good like u said keep it all on a level :thumbup: ive stil got my fingers crossed 4 u tho xxx:hugs::kiss:


----------



## Hispirits

clairmichael said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clairmichael said:
> 
> 
> hey my lovelys :) hows things goin xxx
> 
> Highspirit - from ur chart i kinda think u o'd cd12 that makes ur dip on cd5 which looks good if it was cd14 then ull b lookin 4 another dip in the morn or fri ooooh calm down clair tut tut sory bbe gettin all excited :)
> 
> Tallmom maybe ur readin was spot on then oooh fx then all mine were right cos just been readin panrosa and hers said u will be pregnant in the month of june 2011 so basically i am lol she didnt say i would get bfp or test in june so keep lookin at ur readings ladies n have a liiiiiitle bit of faith :) - get me all spiritual hehehe xxxx
> 
> i changed the settings o ff to fertility awareness and it change my o day back to day 12.
> i had a really odd tickley feeling down there today, went on for ages, started in my lower tummy then stoped then i had nother tickly sensation right up in my lady garden :blush:(actually flt quite nice lol) but it felt high up like were the cervix is, for a bit i thought 'this is it, i am i am i am'. but i'm pretending it didn't happen now .lol :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> oooh omg that sounds good whoop whoop :happydance: i can tell ur tryin 2 dismiss it tho which in a way is good like u said keep it all on a level :thumbup: ive stil got my fingers crossed 4 u tho xxx:hugs::kiss:Click to expand...

thankyou

how r you feeling? :hugs:
i'm going to do my frer on monday so not long now


----------



## FrankieGirl16

Tallmom2b said:


> FrankieGirl16 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls,
> I got a new reading from Babylove. She predicts 3 children for me, 2 boys and 1 girl. My first boy is supposed to be concieved in July, OR a BFP in July. Hopefully she's right. Panrosa also said concieve in July and Gail said BFP in Aug/Sept, which makes sense if I concieve in July! So they're all on board with each other. I wonder if they talk!! lol
> 
> The funny thing is that my husband is supposed to work away again in July. I'm SO not letting him be away from me when I O. I will fly to where ever he is or make him come home!
> 
> Yaee, another July prediction! :happydance: I hope we both get knocked up in July!! :winkwink:Click to expand...

Me too! Babylove actually predicted June/July. I forgot to mention the June part before b/c I was suprised about the July part!


----------



## Hotpink

Her still no reply from shy get..


----------



## AriesMom07

I'm soooo booooreeeddd! I'm dying to temp in the morning hoping I get just a tiny glimmer of hope. I even temped today after my semi-nap. I know my temp doesn't count unless I've been asleep for 3 hrs. But anyways I'm probably going to test again in the morning because I'm weak and I can't help myself. Idk.


----------



## jennybobenny

FrankieGirl16 said:


> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FrankieGirl16 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls,
> I got a new reading from Babylove. She predicts 3 children for me, 2 boys and 1 girl. My first boy is supposed to be concieved in July, OR a BFP in July. Hopefully she's right. Panrosa also said concieve in July and Gail said BFP in Aug/Sept, which makes sense if I concieve in July! So they're all on board with each other. I wonder if they talk!! lol
> 
> The funny thing is that my husband is supposed to work away again in July. I'm SO not letting him be away from me when I O. I will fly to where ever he is or make him come home!
> 
> Yaee, another July prediction! :happydance: I hope we both get knocked up in July!! :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Me too! Babylove actually predicted June/July. I forgot to mention the June part before b/c I was suprised about the July part!Click to expand...

I guess there will be a few of us looking forward to July!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Hispirits

Hi girls, can any reading/prediction updates be sent to my page/private message so i don't have to sift back through. i'm updating the front page this afternoon.

wWell i had a bit of a temp rise today, no a huge shitft, but still the highest its ever been. when i overlay this months and last months they are really similar - except for todays so i'm a bit excited now, eeek. apart from that i'm tired, spotty, and haven't stop farting for the last two days, i farted all through the night, i kept waking myself up :rofl: like a bloody brass band under the sheets! lol
keeping my fx.
hope everyone is well today.
ariesmom, i hope you get a rise today my fx for you xxxxxx

hi jennybobenny, hi hotpink, hi frankie how you girls doing? xxxxx
:dust:


----------



## clairmichael

Hispirits said:


> clairmichael said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clairmichael said:
> 
> 
> hey my lovelys :) hows things goin xxx
> 
> Highspirit - from ur chart i kinda think u o'd cd12 that makes ur dip on cd5 which looks good if it was cd14 then ull b lookin 4 another dip in the morn or fri ooooh calm down clair tut tut sory bbe gettin all excited :)
> 
> Tallmom maybe ur readin was spot on then oooh fx then all mine were right cos just been readin panrosa and hers said u will be pregnant in the month of june 2011 so basically i am lol she didnt say i would get bfp or test in june so keep lookin at ur readings ladies n have a liiiiiitle bit of faith :) - get me all spiritual hehehe xxxx
> 
> i changed the settings o ff to fertility awareness and it change my o day back to day 12.
> i had a really odd tickley feeling down there today, went on for ages, started in my lower tummy then stoped then i had nother tickly sensation right up in my lady garden :blush:(actually flt quite nice lol) but it felt high up like were the cervix is, for a bit i thought 'this is it, i am i am i am'. but i'm pretending it didn't happen now .lol :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> oooh omg that sounds good whoop whoop :happydance: i can tell ur tryin 2 dismiss it tho which in a way is good like u said keep it all on a level :thumbup: ive stil got my fingers crossed 4 u tho xxx:hugs::kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> thankyou
> 
> how r you feeling? :hugs:
> i'm going to do my frer on monday so not long nowClick to expand...

good mornin huni lovin ur chart btw it looks diff now 2 ast month dont you think :happydance::happydance::thumbup:
Im ok thanks just feelin tired durin the day:sleep: but then i start 2 wake up at tea time:wacko: lol my bb's r very very heavy now but thats good cos i dont have much n they r lookin very full lol:haha: 
how r u feelin babes not long now till mon dont cave b4 tho stay on it till mon xxxxxxxx:hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## clairmichael

AriesMom07 said:


> I'm soooo booooreeeddd! I'm dying to temp in the morning hoping I get just a tiny glimmer of hope. I even temped today after my semi-nap. I know my temp doesn't count unless I've been asleep for 3 hrs. But anyways I'm probably going to test again in the morning because I'm weak and I can't help myself. Idk.

aww bless ya dont worry 2 much about your chart babes miy chart went completly against wot they call a preg chart lol i had soooo many dips it was untrue and most of them were below line lol fx fo your bfp hun :hugs:


----------



## clairmichael

Hispirits said:


> Hi girls, can any reading/prediction updates be sent to my page/private message so i don't have to sift back through. i'm updating the front page this afternoon.
> 
> wWell i had a bit of a temp rise today, no a huge shitft, but still the highest its ever been. when i overlay this months and last months they are really similar - except for todays so i'm a bit excited now, eeek. apart from that i'm tired, spotty, and haven't stop farting for the last two days, i farted all through the night, i kept waking myself up :rofl: like a bloody brass band under the sheets! lol
> keeping my fx.
> hope everyone is well today.
> ariesmom, i hope you get a rise today my fx for you xxxxxx
> 
> hi jennybobenny, hi hotpink, hi frankie how you girls doing? xxxxx
> :dust:

id say the last 2 days temps have been diff keep them comin bbe yaaaaay :happydance::happydance::happydance: oooh its better than mine wen i got my bfp cos i swore i was out didnt even count the day really so i can get all excited 4 u darl instead ive got like butterflies n bubbbly feelin yaaaaay - sorry calm down clair :blush: the trumpy pants its a mega thing from about 11dpo i was like that and tbh i still am :haha: especailly this mornin well every morn lol xxxx:hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## clairmichael

Hispirits said:


> Hi girls, can any reading/prediction updates be sent to my page/private message so i don't have to sift back through. i'm updating the front page this afternoon.
> 
> wWell i had a bit of a temp rise today, no a huge shitft, but still the highest its ever been. when i overlay this months and last months they are really similar - except for todays so i'm a bit excited now, eeek. apart from that i'm tired, spotty, and haven't stop farting for the last two days, i farted all through the night, i kept waking myself up :rofl: like a bloody brass band under the sheets! lol
> keeping my fx.
> hope everyone is well today.
> ariesmom, i hope you get a rise today my fx for you xxxxxx
> 
> hi jennybobenny, hi hotpink, hi frankie how you girls doing? xxxxx
> :dust:

well im off 2 work but b4 i go thought i would send u all some of my sticky sticky :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: loves ya xxxxx


----------



## Hispirits

clairmichael said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls, can any reading/prediction updates be sent to my page/private message so i don't have to sift back through. i'm updating the front page this afternoon.
> 
> wWell i had a bit of a temp rise today, no a huge shitft, but still the highest its ever been. when i overlay this months and last months they are really similar - except for todays so i'm a bit excited now, eeek. apart from that i'm tired, spotty, and haven't stop farting for the last two days, i farted all through the night, i kept waking myself up :rofl: like a bloody brass band under the sheets! lol
> keeping my fx.
> hope everyone is well today.
> ariesmom, i hope you get a rise today my fx for you xxxxxx
> 
> hi jennybobenny, hi hotpink, hi frankie how you girls doing? xxxxx
> :dust:
> 
> well im off 2 work but b4 i go thought i would send u all some of my sticky sticky :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dus
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: loves ya xxxxxClick to expand...

Clair you poppy seeds grown into an apple seed! Awwww :hugs:


----------



## Hispirits

clairmichael said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clairmichael said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clairmichael said:
> 
> 
> hey my lovelys :) hows things goin xxx
> 
> Highspirit - from ur chart i kinda think u o'd cd12 that makes ur dip on cd5 which looks good if it was cd14 then ull b lookin 4 another dip in the morn or fri ooooh calm down clair tut tut sory bbe gettin all excited :)
> 
> Tallmom maybe ur readin was spot on then oooh fx then all mine were right cos just been readin panrosa and hers said u will be pregnant in the month of june 2011 so basically i am lol she didnt say i would get bfp or test in june so keep lookin at ur readings ladies n have a liiiiiitle bit of faith :) - get me all spiritual hehehe xxxx
> 
> i changed the settings o ff to fertility awareness and it change my o day back
> to day 12.
> i had a really odd tickley feeling down there today, went on for ages, started in my lower tummy then stoped then i had nother tickly sensation right up in my lady garden :blush:(actually flt quite nice lol) but it felt high up like were the cervix is, for a bit i thought 'this is it, i am i am i am'. but i'm pretending
> it didn't happen now .lol :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> oooh omg that sounds good whoop whoop :happydance: i can tell ur tryin 2 dismiss it tho which in a way is good like u said keep it all on a level :thumbup: ive stil got my fingers crossed 4 u tho xxx:hugs::kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> thankyou
> 
> how r you feeling? :hugs:
> i'm going to do my frer on monday so not long now[/QUOTE
> 
> good mornin huni lovin ur chart btw it looks diff now 2 ast month dont you think :happydance::happydance::thumbup:
> Im ok thanks just feelin tired durin the day:sleep: but then i start 2 wake up at tea time:wacko: lol my bb's r very very heavy now but thats good cos i dont have much n they r lookin very full lol:haha:
> how r u feelin babes not long now till mon dont cave b4 tho stay on it till mon xxxxxxxx:hugs::kiss::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I was a bit like that yesterday, so tired from the minute I got up then after dinner I was awake
> I got small bbs to hun, last time they didn't start hurt and filling out til 5 weeks , I b looking forward to that ;)
> My frer I am definitely saving. Usually If I have preg tests I pee on them even when af is here, somethin made me save this one last month, Monday is the day. I got some Internet ones which depending what my temp does I may pee on sat/Sunday c how It goes .
> Xxxxxxx
> 
> XxxxxClick to expand...


----------



## Tallmom2b

Good morning ladies:)
Hispirits, your chart looks good:thumbup: I hope your temps keep rising! I've seen :bfp: charts that didn't have a rise until 14dpo or after. 

:dust: to everyone!


----------



## AriesMom07

I got a smaller rise this morning so I guess thats good. Hispirits your chart looks awesome!! Very exciting :)


----------



## AriesMom07

Tested BFN. I'm waiting until sunday to test now. Hopefully no AF before then lol.


----------



## Hispirits

AriesMom07 said:


> I got a smaller rise this morning so I guess thats good. Hispirits your chart looks awesome!! Very exciting :)

Thax Hun
U no, now ur temps ate back up it looks like u have had an implantation dip, I no 9dpo is the norm but it can be earlier so surly it can be later? I'm keeping my fx 4 u. 
I'm hoping mine foes up a bit tomorrow, I'll have a triphasic then! 
:dust:


----------



## Hispirits

Tallmom2b said:


> Good morning ladies:)
> Hispirits, your chart looks good:thumbup: I hope your temps keep rising! I've seen :bfp: charts that didn't have a rise until 14dpo or after.
> 
> :dust: to everyone!

Thanks hun I'm keeping everything crossed. 
:dust: to you Hun xxx


----------



## jennybobenny

I'm off to my second specialist appt! I also am going to see the counselor today (mandatory for everyone using donor sperm). I had to fill out a 2 page form with some very personal questions about my past and the awful things that have happened in my life and how I coped. ugh. Oh well, it's just one visit.

I've decided I'm going to have the hsg test done (my doctor left it up to me). Since each cycle will cost me around $1300 and after 3 failed cycles he'll do one anyway, I figured I might as well get it overwith now and go into this whole thing knowing my tubes are clear. It may hurt, but it's worth it. Imagine if I didn't get it done, had 3 failed cycles and then got it done anyway and found out I was blocked the whole time? That would not be okay!

Anyway, I'll let you know how it goes today. I'm hoping they have the results from my "redo" of my tsh levels from the other day. I'm kind of freaking out! I already have been told only 10-15% chance of success, I don't need my thyroid getting in the way too! *breathe*

Have a great day! xo


----------



## AriesMom07

Hispirits said:


> AriesMom07 said:
> 
> 
> I got a smaller rise this morning so I guess thats good. Hispirits your chart looks awesome!! Very exciting :)
> 
> Thax Hun
> U no, now ur temps ate back up it looks like u have had an implantation dip, I no 9dpo is the norm but it can be earlier so surly it can be later? I'm keeping my fx 4 u.
> I'm hoping mine foes up a bit tomorrow, I'll have a triphasic then!
> :dust:Click to expand...

Yeah thats why I've decided to wait until sunday to test again that way if by chance it WAS implantation that should give it time for my body to give a positive result. And so me and you both I hope my temps rise tomorrow as well I feel like I wait all day and all night just for 2 seconds of gratification in the AM.


----------



## Tallmom2b

jennybobenny said:


> I'm off to my second specialist appt! I also am going to see the counselor today (mandatory for everyone using donor sperm). I had to fill out a 2 page form with some very personal questions about my past and the awful things that have happened in my life and how I coped. ugh. Oh well, it's just one visit.
> 
> I've decided I'm going to have the hsg test done (my doctor left it up to me). Since each cycle will cost me around $1300 and after 3 failed cycles he'll do one anyway, I figured I might as well get it overwith now and go into this whole thing knowing my tubes are clear. It may hurt, but it's worth it. Imagine if I didn't get it done, had 3 failed cycles and then got it done anyway and found out I was blocked the whole time? That would not be okay!
> 
> Anyway, I'll let you know how it goes today. I'm hoping they have the results from my "redo" of my tsh levels from the other day. I'm kind of freaking out! I already have been told only 10-15% chance of success, I don't need my thyroid getting in the way too! *breathe*
> 
> Have a great day! xo

Good luck today! :hugs: :dust:


----------



## Tallmom2b

AriesMom07 said:


> I got a smaller rise this morning so I guess thats good. Hispirits your chart looks awesome!! Very exciting :)

Thats a very nice implantation dip you've got! :winkwink:

:dust:


----------



## Hotpink

jennybobenny said:


> I'm off to my second specialist appt! I also am going to see the counselor today (mandatory for everyone using donor sperm). I had to fill out a 2 page form with some very personal questions about my past and the awful things that have happened in my life and how I coped. ugh. Oh well, it's just one visit.
> 
> I've decided I'm going to have the hsg test done (my doctor left it up to me). Since each cycle will cost me around $1300 and after 3 failed cycles he'll do one anyway, I figured I might as well get it overwith now and go into this whole thing knowing my tubes are clear. It may hurt, but it's worth it. Imagine if I didn't get it done, had 3 failed cycles and then got it done anyway and found out I was blocked the whole time? That would not be okay!
> 
> Anyway, I'll let you know how it goes today. I'm hoping they have the results from my "redo" of my tsh levels from the other day. I'm kind of freaking out! I already have been told only 10-15% chance of success, I don't need my thyroid getting in the way too! *breathe*
> 
> Have a great day! xo

Good luck hunni hope everything goes well


----------



## Hotpink

Tallmom2b said:


> AriesMom07 said:
> 
> 
> I got a smaller rise this morning so I guess thats good. Hispirits your chart looks awesome!! Very exciting :)
> 
> Thats a very nice implantation dip you've got! :winkwink:
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

Ditto.. your chart looks amazing hun
:dust:


----------



## trixie79

hi girls just to let you know , i got a bfp yesterday.....in complete shock but very excited.
GL to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## AriesMom07

trixie79 said:


> hi girls just to let you know , i got a bfp yesterday.....in complete shock but very excited.
> GL to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Omg congrats!! How many dpo were you when you tested and did you get a bfn before your bfp?


----------



## trixie79

i started testing on 6 dpo!!!!! thought i got a faint on a cheapie 9 dpo and 10 dpo and when i say faint i mean it looked like an evap.......even the one on 11 dpo and then i got a frer and it came up straight away!

im still abit shell shocked as we only dtd once on my 2nd peak and the rest of the month dtd on non- fertile days!!! so either im really fertile or he has olympic swimmers.

i took 100mg soy for 3 days and 50 for 1 as i was chicken, but it must have given me a stronger ovulation!......but id say the cbfm was the key!

oh is in complete shock and can hardly talk.....i just hope when we find out at 7 weeks, that i dont have 3 babies in there, thats wat im scared about! i just want one please!!!!


----------



## Hispirits

Made u for you hun. You out smarted the psychics. ;)
I hope and prey that you have one baby and a perfect pregnancy. Xxxxx


----------



## clairmichael

Hispirits said:


> clairmichael said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls, can any reading/prediction updates be sent to my page/private message so i don't have to sift back through. i'm updating the front page this afternoon.
> 
> wWell i had a bit of a temp rise today, no a huge shitft, but still the highest its ever been. when i overlay this months and last months they are really similar - except for todays so i'm a bit excited now, eeek. apart from that i'm tired, spotty, and haven't stop farting for the last two days, i farted all through the night, i kept waking myself up :rofl: like a bloody brass band under the sheets! lol
> keeping my fx.
> hope everyone is well today.
> ariesmom, i hope you get a rise today my fx for you xxxxxx
> 
> hi jennybobenny, hi hotpink, hi frankie how you girls doing? xxxxx
> :dust:
> 
> well im off 2 work but b4 i go thought i would send u all some of my sticky sticky :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dus
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: loves ya xxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Clair you poppy seeds grown into an apple seed! Awwww :hugs:Click to expand...

:happydance: omg i just seen it awww bless it no wonder im always hungry cos of the seed in my tum lol xxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## clairmichael

Hispirits said:


> clairmichael said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clairmichael said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clairmichael said:
> 
> 
> hey my lovelys :) hows things goin xxx
> 
> Highspirit - from ur chart i kinda think u o'd cd12 that makes ur dip on cd5 which looks good if it was cd14 then ull b lookin 4 another dip in the morn or fri ooooh calm down clair tut tut sory bbe gettin all excited :)
> 
> Tallmom maybe ur readin was spot on then oooh fx then all mine were right cos just been readin panrosa and hers said u will be pregnant in the month of june 2011 so basically i am lol she didnt say i would get bfp or test in june so keep lookin at ur readings ladies n have a liiiiiitle bit of faith :) - get me all spiritual hehehe xxxx
> 
> i changed the settings o ff to fertility awareness and it change my o day back
> to day 12.
> i had a really odd tickley feeling down there today, went on for ages, started in my lower tummy then stoped then i had nother tickly sensation right up in my lady garden :blush:(actually flt quite nice lol) but it felt high up like were the cervix is, for a bit i thought 'this is it, i am i am i am'. but i'm pretending
> it didn't happen now .lol :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> oooh omg that sounds good whoop whoop :happydance: i can tell ur tryin 2 dismiss it tho which in a way is good like u said keep it all on a level :thumbup: ive stil got my fingers crossed 4 u tho xxx:hugs::kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> thankyou
> 
> how r you feeling? :hugs:
> i'm going to do my frer on monday so not long now[/QUOTE
> 
> good mornin huni lovin ur chart btw it looks diff now 2 ast month dont you think :happydance::happydance::thumbup:
> Im ok thanks just feelin tired durin the day:sleep: but then i start 2 wake up at tea time:wacko: lol my bb's r very very heavy now but thats good cos i dont have much n they r lookin very full lol:haha:
> how r u feelin babes not long now till mon dont cave b4 tho stay on it till mon xxxxxxxx:hugs::kiss::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I was a bit like that yesterday, so tired from the minute I got up then after dinner I was awake
> I got small bbs to hun, last time they didn't start hurt and filling out til 5 weeks , I b looking forward to that ;)
> My frer I am definitely saving. Usually If I have preg tests I pee on them even when af is here, somethin made me save this one last month, Monday is the day. I got some Internet ones which depending what my temp does I may pee on sat/Sunday c how It goes .
> Xxxxxxx
> 
> XxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> omg we r very much alike :thumbup: u c something tells u 2 save it ..... lol i thought i was a poas addict :blush::haha: xxxxClick to expand...


----------



## clairmichael

AriesMom07 said:


> Tested BFN. I'm waiting until sunday to test now. Hopefully no AF before then lol.

:thumbup: ur chart looks good babes looks like u dip could of been implantation xxx:happydance:


----------



## Hispirits

clairmichael said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clairmichael said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clairmichael said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clairmichael said:
> 
> 
> hey my lovelys :) hows things goin xxx
> 
> Highspirit - from ur chart i kinda think u o'd cd12 that makes ur dip on cd5 which looks good if it was cd14 then ull b lookin 4 another dip in the morn or fri ooooh calm down clair tut tut sory bbe gettin all excited :)
> 
> Tallmom maybe ur readin was spot on then oooh fx then all mine were right cos just been readin panrosa and hers said u will be pregnant in the month of june 2011 so basically i am lol she didnt say i would get bfp or test in june so keep lookin at ur readings ladies n have a liiiiiitle bit of faith :) - get me all spiritual hehehe xxxx
> 
> i changed the settings o ff to fertility awareness and it change my o day back
> to day 12.
> i had a really odd tickley feeling down there today, went on for ages, started in my lower tummy then stoped then i had nother tickly sensation right up in my lady garden :blush:(actually flt quite nice lol) but it felt high up like were the cervix is, for a bit i thought 'this is it, i am i am i am'. but i'm pretending
> it didn't happen now .lol :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> oooh omg that sounds good whoop whoop :happydance: i can tell ur tryin 2 dismiss it tho which in a way is good like u said keep it all on a level :thumbup: ive stil got my fingers crossed 4 u tho xxx:hugs::kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> thankyou
> 
> how r you feeling? :hugs:
> i'm going to do my frer on monday so not long now[/QUOTE
> 
> good mornin huni lovin ur chart btw it looks diff now 2 ast month dont you think :happydance::happydance::thumbup:
> Im ok thanks just feelin tired durin the day:sleep: but then i start 2 wake up at tea time:wacko: lol my bb's r very very heavy now but thats good cos i dont have much n they r lookin very full lol:haha:
> how r u feelin babes not long now till mon dont cave b4 tho stay on it till mon xxxxxxxx:hugs::kiss::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I was a bit like that yesterday, so tired from the minute I got up then after dinner I was awake
> I got small bbs to hun, last time they didn't start hurt and filling out til 5 weeks , I b looking forward to that ;)
> My frer I am definitely saving. Usually If I have preg tests I pee on them even when af is here, somethin made me save this one last month, Monday is the day. I got some Internet ones which depending what my temp does I may pee on sat/Sunday c how It goes .
> Xxxxxxx
> 
> XxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> omg we r very much alike :thumbup: u c something tells u 2 save it ..... lol i thought i was a poas addict :blush::haha: xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> i got through so many last month. lol
> i got home from uni and was ... well the only word i can think of is f****d
> i was home by 11, i was back in my pjs and in bed by 12. i only just got up. just been dozing all afternoon in the dark with a dvd on. i felt so rough earlier, i didn't know what to do with my self, but i'm feeling a tad better now, still shattered.
> i told matt to get mcdonalds on the way home from work, no way am i cooking tonight. lol
> :hugs:Click to expand...


----------



## clairmichael

Hispirits said:


> clairmichael said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clairmichael said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clairmichael said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clairmichael said:
> 
> 
> hey my lovelys :) hows things goin xxx
> 
> Highspirit - from ur chart i kinda think u o'd cd12 that makes ur dip on cd5 which looks good if it was cd14 then ull b lookin 4 another dip in the morn or fri ooooh calm down clair tut tut sory bbe gettin all excited :)
> 
> Tallmom maybe ur readin was spot on then oooh fx then all mine were right cos just been readin panrosa and hers said u will be pregnant in the month of june 2011 so basically i am lol she didnt say i would get bfp or test in june so keep lookin at ur readings ladies n have a liiiiiitle bit of faith :) - get me all spiritual hehehe xxxx
> 
> i changed the settings o ff to fertility awareness and it change my o day back
> to day 12.
> i had a really odd tickley feeling down there today, went on for ages, started in my lower tummy then stoped then i had nother tickly sensation right up in my lady garden :blush:(actually flt quite nice lol) but it felt high up like were the cervix is, for a bit i thought 'this is it, i am i am i am'. but i'm pretending
> it didn't happen now .lol :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> oooh omg that sounds good whoop whoop :happydance: i can tell ur tryin 2 dismiss it tho which in a way is good like u said keep it all on a level :thumbup: ive stil got my fingers crossed 4 u tho xxx:hugs::kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> thankyou
> 
> how r you feeling? :hugs:
> i'm going to do my frer on monday so not long now[/QUOTE
> 
> good mornin huni lovin ur chart btw it looks diff now 2 ast month dont you think :happydance::happydance::thumbup:
> Im ok thanks just feelin tired durin the day:sleep: but then i start 2 wake up at tea time:wacko: lol my bb's r very very heavy now but thats good cos i dont have much n they r lookin very full lol:haha:
> how r u feelin babes not long now till mon dont cave b4 tho stay on it till mon xxxxxxxx:hugs::kiss::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I was a bit like that yesterday, so tired from the minute I got up then after dinner I was awake
> I got small bbs to hun, last time they didn't start hurt and filling out til 5 weeks , I b looking forward to that ;)
> My frer I am definitely saving. Usually If I have preg tests I pee on them even when af is here, somethin made me save this one last month, Monday is the day. I got some Internet ones which depending what my temp does I may pee on sat/Sunday c how It goes .
> Xxxxxxx
> 
> XxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> omg we r very much alike :thumbup: u c something tells u 2 save it ..... lol i thought i was a poas addict :blush::haha: xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> i got through so many last month. lol
> i got home from uni and was ... well the only word i can think of is f****d
> i was home by 11, i was back in my pjs and in bed by 12. i only just got up. just been dozing all afternoon in the dark with a dvd on. i felt so rough earlier, i didn't know what to do with my self, but i'm feeling a tad better now, still shattered.
> i told matt to get mcdonalds on the way home from work, no way am i cooking tonight. lol
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :happydance: ooooh u just kep gettin me more n more excited :blush:
> tired is a good thing bbe :thumbup::thumbup: yep yep yep
> Ooooh macdonalds now i fancy 1 of them oooh yes i do kids want pasta tho so looks like ill have 2 wait till 2morrow :( xxxClick to expand...


----------



## Hispirits

clairmichael said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clairmichael said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clairmichael said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clairmichael said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clairmichael said:
> 
> 
> hey my lovelys :) hows things goin xxx
> 
> Highspirit - from ur chart i kinda think u o'd cd12 that makes ur dip on cd5 which looks good if it was cd14 then ull b lookin 4 another dip in the morn or fri ooooh calm down clair tut tut sory bbe gettin all excited :)
> 
> Tallmom maybe ur readin was spot on then oooh fx then all mine were right cos just been readin panrosa and hers said u will be pregnant in the month of june 2011 so basically i am lol she didnt say i would get bfp or test in june so keep lookin at ur readings ladies n have a liiiiiitle bit of faith :) - get me all spiritual hehehe xxxx
> 
> i changed the settings o ff to fertility awareness and it change my o day back
> to day 12.
> i had a really odd tickley feeling down there today, went on for ages, started in my lower tummy then stoped then i had nother tickly sensation right up in my lady garden :blush:(actually flt quite nice lol) but it felt high up like were the cervix is, for a bit i thought 'this is it, i am i am i am'. but i'm pretending
> it didn't happen now .lol :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> oooh omg that sounds good whoop whoop :happydance: i can tell ur tryin 2 dismiss it tho which in a way is good like u said keep it all on a level :thumbup: ive stil got my fingers crossed 4 u tho xxx:hugs::kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> thankyou
> 
> how r you feeling? :hugs:
> i'm going to do my frer on monday so not long now[/QUOTE
> 
> good mornin huni lovin ur chart btw it looks diff now 2 ast month dont you think :happydance::happydance::thumbup:
> Im ok thanks just feelin tired durin the day:sleep: but then i start 2 wake up at tea time:wacko: lol my bb's r very very heavy now but thats good cos i dont have much n they r lookin very full lol:haha:
> how r u feelin babes not long now till mon dont cave b4 tho stay on it till mon xxxxxxxx:hugs::kiss::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I was a bit like that yesterday, so tired from the minute I got up then after dinner I was awake
> I got small bbs to hun, last time they didn't start hurt and filling out til 5 weeks , I b looking forward to that ;)
> My frer I am definitely saving. Usually If I have preg tests I pee on them even when af is here, somethin made me save this one last month, Monday is the day. I got some Internet ones which depending what my temp does I may pee on sat/Sunday c how It goes .
> Xxxxxxx
> 
> XxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> omg we r very much alike :thumbup: u c something tells u 2 save it ..... lol i thought i was a poas addict :blush::haha: xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> i got through so many last month. lol
> i got home from uni and was ... well the only word i can think of is f****d
> i was home by 11, i was back in my pjs and in bed by 12. i only just got up. just been dozing all afternoon in the dark with a dvd on. i felt so rough earlier, i didn't know what to do with my self, but i'm feeling a tad better now, still shattered.
> i told matt to get mcdonalds on the way home from work, no way am i cooking tonight. lol
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :happydance: ooooh u just kep gettin me more n more excited :blush:
> tired is a good thing bbe :thumbup::thumbup: yep yep yep
> Ooooh macdonalds now i fancy 1 of them oooh yes i do kids want pasta tho so looks like ill have 2 wait till 2morrow :( xxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> ooo i love their cheeseburgers, they are my fave. we have mc'd's and kfc literally around the corner, its hard work! lolClick to expand...


----------



## clairmichael

Hispirits said:


> clairmichael said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clairmichael said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clairmichael said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clairmichael said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clairmichael said:
> 
> 
> hey my lovelys :) hows things goin xxx
> 
> Highspirit - from ur chart i kinda think u o'd cd12 that makes ur dip on cd5 which looks good if it was cd14 then ull b lookin 4 another dip in the morn or fri ooooh calm down clair tut tut sory bbe gettin all excited :)
> 
> Tallmom maybe ur readin was spot on then oooh fx then all mine were right cos just been readin panrosa and hers said u will be pregnant in the month of june 2011 so basically i am lol she didnt say i would get bfp or test in june so keep lookin at ur readings ladies n have a liiiiiitle bit of faith :) - get me all spiritual hehehe xxxx
> 
> i changed the settings o ff to fertility awareness and it change my o day back
> to day 12.
> i had a really odd tickley feeling down there today, went on for ages, started in my lower tummy then stoped then i had nother tickly sensation right up in my lady garden :blush:(actually flt quite nice lol) but it felt high up like were the cervix is, for a bit i thought 'this is it, i am i am i am'. but i'm pretending
> it didn't happen now .lol :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> oooh omg that sounds good whoop whoop :happydance: i can tell ur tryin 2 dismiss it tho which in a way is good like u said keep it all on a level :thumbup: ive stil got my fingers crossed 4 u tho xxx:hugs::kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> thankyou
> 
> how r you feeling? :hugs:
> i'm going to do my frer on monday so not long now[/QUOTE
> 
> good mornin huni lovin ur chart btw it looks diff now 2 ast month dont you think :happydance::happydance::thumbup:
> Im ok thanks just feelin tired durin the day:sleep: but then i start 2 wake up at tea time:wacko: lol my bb's r very very heavy now but thats good cos i dont have much n they r lookin very full lol:haha:
> how r u feelin babes not long now till mon dont cave b4 tho stay on it till mon xxxxxxxx:hugs::kiss::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I was a bit like that yesterday, so tired from the minute I got up then after dinner I was awake
> I got small bbs to hun, last time they didn't start hurt and filling out til 5 weeks , I b looking forward to that ;)
> My frer I am definitely saving. Usually If I have preg tests I pee on them even when af is here, somethin made me save this one last month, Monday is the day. I got some Internet ones which depending what my temp does I may pee on sat/Sunday c how It goes .
> Xxxxxxx
> 
> XxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> omg we r very much alike :thumbup: u c something tells u 2 save it ..... lol i thought i was a poas addict :blush::haha: xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> i got through so many last month. lol
> i got home from uni and was ... well the only word i can think of is f****d
> i was home by 11, i was back in my pjs and in bed by 12. i only just got up. just been dozing all afternoon in the dark with a dvd on. i felt so rough earlier, i didn't know what to do with my self, but i'm feeling a tad better now, still shattered.
> i told matt to get mcdonalds on the way home from work, no way am i cooking tonight. lol
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :happydance: ooooh u just kep gettin me more n more excited :blush:
> tired is a good thing bbe :thumbup::thumbup: yep yep yep
> Ooooh macdonalds now i fancy 1 of them oooh yes i do kids want pasta tho so looks like ill have 2 wait till 2morrow :( xxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> ooo i love their cheeseburgers, they are my fave. we have mc'd's and kfc literally around the corner, its hard work! lolClick to expand...
> 
> :cry: no way thats not fair i have 2 drive 20mins :( lol xxClick to expand...


----------



## Hispirits

clairmichael said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clairmichael said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clairmichael said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clairmichael said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clairmichael said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clairmichael said:
> 
> 
> hey my lovelys :) hows things goin xxx
> 
> Highspirit - from ur chart i kinda think u o'd cd12 that makes ur dip on cd5 which looks good if it was cd14 then ull b lookin 4 another dip in the morn or fri ooooh calm down clair tut tut sory bbe gettin all excited :)
> 
> Tallmom maybe ur readin was spot on then oooh fx then all mine were right cos just been readin panrosa and hers said u will be pregnant in the month of june 2011 so basically i am lol she didnt say i would get bfp or test in june so keep lookin at ur readings ladies n have a liiiiiitle bit of faith :) - get me all spiritual hehehe xxxx
> 
> i changed the settings o ff to fertility awareness and it change my o day back
> to day 12.
> i had a really odd tickley feeling down there today, went on for ages, started in my lower tummy then stoped then i had nother tickly sensation right up in my lady garden :blush:(actually flt quite nice lol) but it felt high up like were the cervix is, for a bit i thought 'this is it, i am i am i am'. but i'm pretending
> it didn't happen now .lol :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh thats bad lol :haha:
> Matt loves junk food, i think if we lived that far away he'd hyperventilate lol
> hows the tudors home work going? x:hugs:
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## clairmichael

Hispirits said:


> clairmichael said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clairmichael said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clairmichael said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clairmichael said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clairmichael said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clairmichael said:
> 
> 
> hey my lovelys :) hows things goin xxx
> 
> Highspirit - from ur chart i kinda think u o'd cd12 that makes ur dip on cd5 which looks good if it was cd14 then ull b lookin 4 another dip in the morn or fri ooooh calm down clair tut tut sory bbe gettin all excited :)
> 
> Tallmom maybe ur readin was spot on then oooh fx then all mine were right cos just been readin panrosa and hers said u will be pregnant in the month of june 2011 so basically i am lol she didnt say i would get bfp or test in june so keep lookin at ur readings ladies n have a liiiiiitle bit of faith :) - get me all spiritual hehehe xxxx
> 
> i changed the settings o ff to fertility awareness and it change my o day back
> to day 12.
> i had a really odd tickley feeling down there today, went on for ages, started in my lower tummy then stoped then i had nother tickly sensation right up in my lady garden :blush:(actually flt quite nice lol) but it felt high up like were the cervix is, for a bit i thought 'this is it, i am i am i am'. but i'm pretending
> it didn't happen now .lol :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh thats bad lol :haha:
> Matt loves junk food, i think if we lived that far away he'd hyperventilate lol
> hows the tudors home work going? x:hugs:
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> awww bless him lol :haha:
> the tudor homework is all written up and she is just adding bubble writing n a bit of colour bless her its got 2b handed in in the morn so ive band her 2 the kitchen table 2 make sure it gets done lol xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## Hispirits

aww bless.

i told Mat about it being a chronological whatever whatever, we both couldn't believe how complicated it sounded.

have you been given a date for you first scan yet? xxx


----------



## clairmichael

i know and she is only 9 lol ;) she is enjoying it she says HI btw she is readin this xxx
ive got midwife on the 1st june then will know more then my tummy is really really tight now im worried cos of all the adehsions from my previous op i had 2 have reconstructive surgery on my tummy ive got a scar from hip to hip harrison was 9lb12 n he litterally ripped my stomach muscles away from my wall so had them all sewn back 2gether ooooch xxxxxx


----------



## Tallmom2b

trixie79 said:


> hi girls just to let you know , i got a bfp yesterday.....in complete shock but very excited.
> GL to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

OMG! :happydance: Congrats! :thumbup: I have a feeling we'll be adding a few more to the list pretty soon here!! :winkwink:

May has been quite the :bfp: month!


----------



## Hispirits

clairmichael said:


> i know and she is only 9 lol ;) she is enjoying it she says HI btw she is readin this xxx
> ive got midwife on the 1st june then will know more then my tummy is really really tight now im worried cos of all the adehsions from my previous op i had 2 have reconstructive surgery on my tummy ive got a scar from hip to hip harrison was 9lb12 n he litterally ripped my stomach muscles away from my wall so had them all sewn back 2gether ooooch xxxxxx

say hi back :wave:

ouchie!!!
i'm surprised with your medical back ground you haven't been referred to the early pregnancy clinic.
because of my epilepsy, m/c and ectopic i have to go to them before i tell the doctor.
they will scan you at 6 wks.
if you've have any worries or concerns at al,l i'd ask your doc to refer you.
sounds like a nasty scar. :hugs:
and really painful. my mums friend had a 10.11 lb baby and gave birth to him naturally without even stitch, can you imagine pushing out a baby that weighs close to a stone! :cry: x


----------



## Hispirits

Tallmom2b said:


> trixie79 said:
> 
> 
> hi girls just to let you know , i got a bfp yesterday.....in complete shock but very excited.
> GL to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> OMG! :happydance: Congrats! :thumbup: I have a feeling we'll be adding a few more to the list pretty soon here!! :winkwink:
> 
> May has been quite the :bfp: month!Click to expand...

we had 5 in april on this thread and two so far this month, and we're over half way through the month, so hopefully we'll get a few more in before the end of the month :thumbup: xxx


----------



## clairmichael

Hispirits said:


> clairmichael said:
> 
> 
> i know and she is only 9 lol ;) she is enjoying it she says HI btw she is readin this xxx
> ive got midwife on the 1st june then will know more then my tummy is really really tight now im worried cos of all the adehsions from my previous op i had 2 have reconstructive surgery on my tummy ive got a scar from hip to hip harrison was 9lb12 n he litterally ripped my stomach muscles away from my wall so had them all sewn back 2gether ooooch xxxxxx
> 
> say hi back :wave:
> 
> ouchie!!!
> i'm surprised with your medical back ground you haven't been referred to the early pregnancy clinic.
> because of my epilepsy, m/c and ectopic i have to go to them before i tell the doctor.
> they will scan you at 6 wks.
> if you've have any worries or concerns at al,l i'd ask your doc to refer you.
> sounds like a nasty scar. :hugs:
> and really painful. my mums friend had a 10.11 lb baby and gave birth to him naturally without even stitch, can you imagine pushing out a baby that weighs close to a stone! :cry: xClick to expand...

i might mention this as i am a group b strep carrier harrison contracted it when he was left in my womb for over 24 hours with out any waters n e was really poorly had 2 b born emerg c sec i didnt think about that i think ill call the doc in the morn c what they say ooooh might get a early scan yaaaay :)
Omg courtney was 9.12 but long in size bless normal birth n harrison funnly enough was 9.12 but very chunky bum but via c section bless them oooh im gettin all excited now ive tried very hard not 2 think 2 much in2 it incase i jinx it xxx but 10.11 omg nope nope nope :wacko: xxxx


----------



## Hispirits

clairmichael said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clairmichael said:
> 
> 
> i know and she is only 9 lol ;) she is enjoying it she says HI btw she is readin this xxx
> ive got midwife on the 1st june then will know more then my tummy is really really tight now im worried cos of all the adehsions from my previous op i had 2 have reconstructive surgery on my tummy ive got a scar from hip to hip harrison was 9lb12 n he litterally ripped my stomach muscles away from my wall so had them all sewn back 2gether ooooch xxxxxx
> 
> say hi back :wave:
> 
> ouchie!!!
> i'm surprised with your medical back ground you haven't been referred to the early pregnancy clinic.
> because of my epilepsy, m/c and ectopic i have to go to them before i tell the doctor.
> they will scan you at 6 wks.
> if you've have any worries or concerns at al,l i'd ask your doc to refer you.
> sounds like a nasty scar. :hugs:
> and really painful. my mums friend had a 10.11 lb baby and gave birth to him naturally without even stitch, can you imagine pushing out a baby that weighs close to a stone! :cry: xClick to expand...
> 
> i might mention this as i am a group b strep carrier harrison contracted it when he was left in my womb for over 24 hours with out any waters n e was really poorly had 2 b born emerg c sec i didnt think about that i think ill call the doc in the morn c what they say ooooh might get a early scan yaaaay :)
> Omg courtney was 9.12 but long in size bless normal birth n harrison funnly enough was 9.12 but very chunky bum but via c section bless them oooh im gettin all excited now ive tried very hard not 2 think 2 much in2 it incase i jinx it xxx but 10.11 omg nope nope nope :wacko: xxxxClick to expand...

i definitely think you'll get an early one, i'd lay it on just for that reason:winkwink: lol
i was only 6.5lb Matt was only 6.9lb so i'm kinda hoping i'll have a small one too. , oh stop it kerry! don't think that far ahead :haha: xx


----------



## clairmichael

Hispirits said:


> clairmichael said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clairmichael said:
> 
> 
> i know and she is only 9 lol ;) she is enjoying it she says HI btw she is readin this xxx
> ive got midwife on the 1st june then will know more then my tummy is really really tight now im worried cos of all the adehsions from my previous op i had 2 have reconstructive surgery on my tummy ive got a scar from hip to hip harrison was 9lb12 n he litterally ripped my stomach muscles away from my wall so had them all sewn back 2gether ooooch xxxxxx
> 
> say hi back :wave:
> 
> ouchie!!!
> i'm surprised with your medical back ground you haven't been referred to the early pregnancy clinic.
> because of my epilepsy, m/c and ectopic i have to go to them before i tell the doctor.
> they will scan you at 6 wks.
> if you've have any worries or concerns at al,l i'd ask your doc to refer you.
> sounds like a nasty scar. :hugs:
> and really painful. my mums friend had a 10.11 lb baby and gave birth to him naturally without even stitch, can you imagine pushing out a baby that weighs close to a stone! :cry: xClick to expand...
> 
> i might mention this as i am a group b strep carrier harrison contracted it when he was left in my womb for over 24 hours with out any waters n e was really poorly had 2 b born emerg c sec i didnt think about that i think ill call the doc in the morn c what they say ooooh might get a early scan yaaaay :)
> Omg courtney was 9.12 but long in size bless normal birth n harrison funnly enough was 9.12 but very chunky bum but via c section bless them oooh im gettin all excited now ive tried very hard not 2 think 2 much in2 it incase i jinx it xxx but 10.11 omg nope nope nope :wacko: xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> i definitely think you'll get an early one, i'd lay it on just for that reason:winkwink: lol
> i was only 6.5lb Matt was only 6.9lb so i'm kinda hoping i'll have a small one too. , oh stop it kerry! don't think that far ahead :haha: xxClick to expand...

i think i will now lol :happydance: get me a early scan lol 
oooh ur allowed 2 look bbe not long now xxxx:hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## clairmichael

gonna get off 4 a while n make the kids some melted galaxy for our strawberrys n marshmellows oooooh im hungry xxxx


----------



## Hispirits

i no. i can't wait to go to bed ( if i can get to sleep as i've been snoozing all day!!!)
so i can see what my temp is tomorrow. i'm preying it goes up a teenie bit more [-o&lt;
:happydance::hugs::kiss::friends:


----------



## Hispirits

ok hun ba-bye

xxx


----------



## Want2bMum

*Each  = 1 correct prediction*

Gails :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
Panrosa's
Jenny Renny's :yipee::yipee:
Psychic Star's
BabyLove's :yipee::yipee::yipee:
Luna's :yipee:
Cherri
Sandra

:spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:

You can get readings here:

Gail is at https://www.psychic123ukreadings.net/
Panrosa is at https://myworld.ebay.co.uk/panrosa-readings/?_trksid=p4340.l2559
Star is at https://myworld.ebay.co.uk/psychic-star/?_trksid=p4340.l2559
Jenny Renny is at https://jennyrenny.jigsy.com/
Sandra is at https://www.psychicreadingsbysandragibbs.com/
Babylove is at https://www.ttcbabylovepredictions.com/

:spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:[/CENTER][/QUOTE]



hello :hi::hi::hi:

is it possible to see together with the right predictions :yipee: also the wrong ones :hissy:??

I think this will help us choose better... I mean, Gail has done many more predictions so it is more luckily that she gets more :yipee: but if together there was also written how many times she got it wrong :hissy: then I could make my maths and see for example that she was right 6 out of 7 times so far (up until April predictions) which is pretty good!!!

NOt sure if I explained well :blush:

just wondering whether I should get a reading, of course just for fun, so I wanted to know which of the psychic guessed the most.

thank you :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Hispirits

someone asked this a couple of pages back and i explained why i haven't charted the incorrect ones there.
xx


----------



## clairmichael

Hispirits said:


> i no. i can't wait to go to bed ( if i can get to sleep as i've been snoozing all day!!!)
> so i can see what my temp is tomorrow. i'm preying it goes up a teenie bit more [-o&lt;
> :happydance::hugs::kiss::friends:

:hugs::kiss::hugs: aww bbe thats sweet bless ya ull av 2 txt me 1st thing in the morn n let me know how ur temp was xxxx:hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## Hispirits

Yeah I will. Fx for a rise week! Xxxxx


----------



## AriesMom07

clairmichael said:


> AriesMom07 said:
> 
> 
> Tested BFN. I'm waiting until sunday to test now. Hopefully no AF before then lol.
> 
> :thumbup: ur chart looks good babes looks like u dip could of been implantation xxx:happydance:Click to expand...

Thanks yeah I'm really hoping thats what it was hopefully my tmp stays up now!


----------



## AriesMom07

UGHHH when I wiped earlier I thought It looked faintly pinkish so I did the ol qtip and it came back pink. I think AF is headed my way arggghhhh! How many more months of this? I'm sooo not good at being patient and optimistic.


----------



## Tallmom2b

AriesMom07 said:


> UGHHH when I wiped earlier I thought It looked faintly pinkish so I did the ol qtip and it came back pink. I think AF is headed my way arggghhhh! How many more months of this? I'm sooo not good at being patient and optimistic.

Sorry Ariesmom:hugs: 
Do you usually spot this soon before AF? I hope it's not the :witch: coming! Maybe it's just implantation spotting? Hopefully it will stop by tomorrow.
:dust:


----------



## Hispirits

ariesmom, if u had an implantation dip could it possible be a bit of implantation bleeding, i'm still keeping my hopes up for you hunny. xxxxx

tallmom how are you darling? i wish i could do something to to sort your cycle out. i'll keep hoping for you and i'm keeping my fingers crossed that you get that surprise panrosa was telling you about.

i had a tiny dip today, but i don't think its any thing to worry about. keping my fx xx


----------



## paula181

trixie79 said:


> hi girls just to let you know , i got a bfp yesterday.....in complete shock but very excited.
> GL to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

:wohoo: congratulations hunnie :happydance:

xx


----------



## paula181

How are you all ladies? :dust::dust:

Well ive just found out that my OH is away for a week from monday, so i have got a busy weekend if i am too get the 'predicted' :bfp: this month! So i am hoping i am ovulating this weekend and a lil bubba is made :wohoo:

Good luck to all :dust::dust:

xx


----------



## Hispirits

paula181 said:


> How are you all ladies? :dust::dust:
> 
> Well ive just found out that my OH is away for a week from monday, so i have got a busy weekend if i am too get the 'predicted' :bfp: this month! So i am hoping i am ovulating this weekend and a lil bubba is made :wohoo:
> 
> Good luck to all :dust::dust:
> 
> xx

i've got everything crossed for you xxxx gl:hugs:


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hi Hispirits, your chart is still looking good:thumbup:
How ya feeling today?


----------



## Hispirits

Tallmom2b said:


> Hi Hispirits, your chart is still looking good:thumbup:
> How ya feeling today?

i dunno i don't know if its in my head:-k
i really weren't good yesterday, i was so tired and achey, i spent nearly all day and night in bed. had a crazy night sleep, a bit up and down, dreaming, and i think i may have had a seizure ( i'm epileptic)
and i was fine this morning but i slowly feel like i'm running out a fuel again and ready to have a snooze, its only 12.30pm here, i've only been up 5 hrs.
but like i said not sure whats real or not
i haven't got much cm (unless i do a 2:blush:) bbs feel a bit fuller but no big change, had a few tugs and pulls and acheys in my tummy, i just don't know :shrug:
i keep feeling this tickling feeling up my you know wot :winkwink::haha:
ooow i just don't know :ignore::ban::help::sad1:


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hispirits said:


> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> Hi Hispirits, your chart is still looking good:thumbup:
> How ya feeling today?
> 
> i dunno i don't know if its in my head:-k
> i really weren't good yesterday, i was so tired and achey, i spent nearly all day and night in bed. had a crazy night sleep, a bit up and down, dreaming, and i think i may have had a seizure ( i'm epileptic)
> and i was fine this morning but i slowly feel like i'm running out a fuel again and ready to have a snooze, its only 12.30pm here, i've only been up 5 hrs.
> but like i said not sure whats real or not
> i haven't got much cm (unless i do a 2:blush:) bbs feel a bit fuller but no big change, had a few tugs and pulls and acheys in my tummy, i just don't know :shrug:
> i keep feeling this tickling feeling up my you know wot :winkwink::haha:
> ooow i just don't know :ignore::ban::help::sad1:Click to expand...

The TWW is enough to drive anyone nuts, it's am emotional rollercoaster!:wacko: 
I hope you get your :bfp:! When is AF due? 
Being tired and put of it can be a symptom, I've also heard of women having crazy dreams too.
Fingers crossed for you sweetie:hugs::kiss:


----------



## Hispirits

Tallmom2b said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> Hi Hispirits, your chart is still looking good:thumbup:
> How ya feeling today?
> 
> i dunno i don't know if its in my head:-k
> i really weren't good yesterday, i was so tired and achey, i spent nearly all day and night in bed. had a crazy night sleep, a bit up and down, dreaming, and i think i may have had a seizure ( i'm epileptic)
> and i was fine this morning but i slowly feel like i'm running out a fuel again and ready to have a snooze, its only 12.30pm here, i've only been up 5 hrs.
> but like i said not sure whats real or not
> i haven't got much cm (unless i do a 2:blush:) bbs feel a bit fuller but no big change, had a few tugs and pulls and acheys in my tummy, i just don't know :shrug:
> i keep feeling this tickling feeling up my you know wot :winkwink::haha:
> ooow i just don't know :ignore::ban::help::sad1:Click to expand...
> 
> The TWW is enough to drive anyone nuts, it's am emotional rollercoaster!:wacko:
> I hope you get your :bfp:! When is AF due?
> Being tired and put of it can be a symptom, I've also heard of women having crazy dreams too.
> Fingers crossed for you sweetie:hugs::kiss:Click to expand...

well af isn't really due til next weekend. but i think i o'd a couple of days early this month.

thanks hun xx x x


----------



## Hispirits

having said that when i put my ff settings back on advinced its still say cd14 as o day which means today i'm only 7dpo, not sure wether to leave it on advance of keep it on fertility awareness????


----------



## AriesMom07

My temp went a point down this morning so not much but still. I'm not experiancing anymore symptoms and last month when I was late for AF I did the qtip thing and it was pink and I thought oh she'll be here but then she ended up being a couple days late. So its apparently not uncommon for me to have this. Its not actual spotting I can't see it in my undies just barely when I wipe. I did not see any this morning. I've got a pad and a tampon in my purse just in case. I think I'm just waiting on AF this time I don't feel like I got lucky. Sucks!


----------



## Hispirits

AriesMom07 said:


> My temp went a point down this morning so not much but still. I'm not experiancing anymore symptoms and last month when I was late for AF I did the qtip thing and it was pink and I thought oh she'll be here but then she ended up being a couple days late. So its apparently not uncommon for me to have this. Its not actual spotting I can't see it in my undies just barely when I wipe. I did not see any this morning. I've got a pad and a tampon in my purse just in case. I think I'm just waiting on AF this time I don't feel like I got lucky. Sucks!

i don't think your out, i think you've had an implantation dip, in which case you won't get a bfp until at least 4 days later. see what happens it looks like your temp is going to plateaux out which i think is also good, keep your chin up and stay positive, your not out yet babe. xxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## AriesMom07

Hispirits said:


> AriesMom07 said:
> 
> 
> My temp went a point down this morning so not much but still. I'm not experiancing anymore symptoms and last month when I was late for AF I did the qtip thing and it was pink and I thought oh she'll be here but then she ended up being a couple days late. So its apparently not uncommon for me to have this. Its not actual spotting I can't see it in my undies just barely when I wipe. I did not see any this morning. I've got a pad and a tampon in my purse just in case. I think I'm just waiting on AF this time I don't feel like I got lucky. Sucks!
> 
> i don't think your out, i think you've had an implantation dip, in which case you won't get a bfp until at least 4 days later. see what happens it looks like your temp is going to plateaux out which i think is also good, keep your chin up and stay positive, your not out yet babe. xxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks hun I am absolutely the WORST when it comes to staying positive. Lol call me negative nancy.


----------



## Hispirits

AriesMom07 said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AriesMom07 said:
> 
> 
> My temp went a point down this morning so not much but still. I'm not experiancing anymore symptoms and last month when I was late for AF I did the qtip thing and it was pink and I thought oh she'll be here but then she ended up being a couple days late. So its apparently not uncommon for me to have this. Its not actual spotting I can't see it in my undies just barely when I wipe. I did not see any this morning. I've got a pad and a tampon in my purse just in case. I think I'm just waiting on AF this time I don't feel like I got lucky. Sucks!
> 
> i don't think your out, i think you've had an implantation dip, in which case you won't get a bfp until at least 4 days later. see what happens it looks like your temp is going to plateaux out which i think is also good, keep your chin up and stay positive, your not out yet babe. xxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun I am absolutely the WORST when it comes to staying positive. Lol call me negative nancy.Click to expand...

i know how you feel, i don't know whats real and whats in my imagination
i'm not stressing, surprisingly, last month i was like a cat on a hot tin roof, i feel really mellow this month, still concerned about it all, but in a really chillaxed way lol might be coz soo tired, but not sure if i'm imagining that either :haha:

xxx


----------



## Hispirits

girls can you have a look tell me what you think, i can't upload it again for some reason
i posted it in another thread

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...yone-else-see-am-seeing-please-take-peek.html
:shrug:

the pics not great

*DON'T WORRY I UPLOADED IT BELOW*


----------



## Hispirits

here you go i managed to upload it

what do u think?


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hispirits said:


> View attachment 209133
> 
> 
> here you go i managed to upload it
> 
> what do u think?

:nope: I can't see anything, but it could just be my computer screen:shrug:

Are you seeing a faint line? Have you tried doing the negative setting thingy on the photo? Sometimes that makes the line show up better. 
:hugs:


----------



## Tallmom2b

AriesMom07 said:


> My temp went a point down this morning so not much but still. I'm not experiancing anymore symptoms and last month when I was late for AF I did the qtip thing and it was pink and I thought oh she'll be here but then she ended up being a couple days late. So its apparently not uncommon for me to have this. Its not actual spotting I can't see it in my undies just barely when I wipe. I did not see any this morning. I've got a pad and a tampon in my purse just in case. I think I'm just waiting on AF this time I don't feel like I got lucky. Sucks!

I think your chart still looks promising. I hope AF doesn't get you!!! 

:dust:


----------



## Hispirits

Tallmom2b said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 209133
> 
> 
> here you go i managed to upload it
> 
> what do u think?
> 
> :nope: I can't see anything, but it could just be my computer screen:shrug:
> 
> Are you seeing a faint line? Have you tried doing the negative setting thingy on the photo? Sometimes that makes the line show up better.
> :hugs:Click to expand...

i can see a bit of something, lol


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hispirits said:


> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 209133
> 
> 
> here you go i managed to upload it
> 
> what do u think?
> 
> :nope: I can't see anything, but it could just be my computer screen:shrug:
> 
> Are you seeing a faint line? Have you tried doing the negative setting thingy on the photo? Sometimes that makes the line show up better.
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> i can see a bit of something, lolClick to expand...

Well, I think at this point it would only faintly show up:thumbup: I'd wait a couple days and poas again ;)


----------



## Hispirits

Tallmom2b said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 209133
> 
> 
> here you go i managed to upload it
> 
> what do u think?
> 
> :nope: I can't see anything, but it could just be my computer screen:shrug:
> 
> Are you seeing a faint line? Have you tried doing the negative setting thingy on the photo? Sometimes that makes the line show up better.
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> i can see a bit of something, lolClick to expand...
> 
> Well, I think at this point it would only faintly show up:thumbup: I'd wait a couple days and poas again ;)Click to expand...

oh god yeah, i totally agree. i didn't expect it to be in yer face. hopefully if i keep testing i will see it build up :thumbup:

xxx


----------



## paula181

Hispirits said:


> View attachment 209133
> 
> 
> here you go i managed to upload it
> 
> what do u think?

I am not sure :wacko: i think i see something then i dont :dohh: Sorry!

Hope its the start of your bfp hun :happydance::happydance:
xx


----------



## Hispirits

paula181 said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 209133
> 
> 
> here you go i managed to upload it
> 
> what do u think?
> 
> I am not sure :wacko: i think i see something then i dont :dohh: Sorry!
> 
> Hope its the start of your bfp hun :happydance::happydance:
> xxClick to expand...

yeah i know i'm a bit like that too, i hope it bulids up :winkwink:


----------



## JonsWife

Hi there ladies! 
Hope ya'll don't mind me joining in... 
I just got my prediction from Gail! (As you can see in my signature! lol) 

I sure hope she's right! PLEASE! 

I thought she was wonderful, she gave a lot of details! 

Hispirits, I hope you see that :bfp: soon!!!!!


----------



## AriesMom07

Hispirits: Its almost like I see something but I can't be sure! Its just torture waiting those extra days I really really hope its your bfp! 

As for me I felt like my ovaries were going to fall out of my twat earlier and I was sure AF had started but still nothing. I'll probably wake up to a mess in the morning so I'll put in a pantyliner just in case!


----------



## Hispirits

AriesMom07 said:


> Hispirits: Its almost like I see something but I can't be sure! Its just torture waiting those extra days I really really hope its your bfp!
> 
> As for me I felt like my ovaries were going to fall out of my twat earlier and I was sure AF had started but still nothing. I'll probably wake up to a mess in the morning so I'll put in a pantyliner just in case!

:rofl: that did make me laugh. i'm keeping my fx for you babe, your not out yetxxx


----------



## Hispirits

JonsWife said:


> Hi there ladies!
> Hope ya'll don't mind me joining in...
> I just got my prediction from Gail! (As you can see in my signature! lol)
> 
> I sure hope she's right! PLEASE!
> 
> I thought she was wonderful, she gave a lot of details!
> 
> Hispirits, I hope you see that :bfp: soon!!!!!

 welcome
fx crossed for you reading
i'll add you to the chart tomorrow xxx

xxxx


----------



## AriesMom07

AF is here. I'm gonna go pout in my room for the rest of the day and wish I had stopped by the store on the way home to pick up some form of alchoholic beverage. FX'd for the rest of you ladies I hope you get your BFPs this month :)


----------



## Hispirits

AriesMom07 said:


> AF is here. I'm gonna go pout in my room for the rest of the day and wish I had stopped by the store on the way home to pick up some form of alchoholic beverage. FX'd for the rest of you ladies I hope you get your BFPs this month :)

awww babe :hugs::hugs::hugs:
so sorry:kiss:
fx for you this month xxxxx


----------



## Tallmom2b

AriesMom07 said:


> AF is here. I'm gonna go pout in my room for the rest of the day and wish I had stopped by the store on the way home to pick up some form of alchoholic beverage. FX'd for the rest of you ladies I hope you get your BFPs this month :)

Sorry Ariesmom :hugs: stupid :witch:


----------



## FrankieGirl16

trixie79 said:


> hi girls just to let you know , i got a bfp yesterday.....in complete shock but very excited.
> GL to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

 Congrats!:happydance:


----------



## FrankieGirl16

Hispirits: I can't really see a line but it's hard to tell on the computer with the glare. I'm sure you can see it way better in person, and if u think you see something there, it's probably real! Good luck!!


----------



## Hispirits

FrankieGirl16 said:



> Hispirits: I can't really see a line but it's hard to tell on the computer with the glare. I'm sure you can see it way better in person, and if u think you see something there, it's probably real! Good luck!!

i think i can see it lol, i posted it in the test gallery and most of the girls can see it, but i know if its there its very faint, its still very early, i don't expect much at this stage. although today i'm 10dpo my af isn't actually due until friday, so still got a while to go yet, i o'd 2 days early this month.
i can see the the mark o the strip, its not a full formed line just a hint of mauve coming through in a couple of places on the strip. just keep my fx its really a start of a bfp and that it gets stronger over the next week.

my temp wnt up again today, the highest its ever been, not through the roof or anything, but still its highest gotta b a good sign :shrug:
xxxxx


----------



## Claire1

OMG, :bfp::bfp::bfp:

Its very faint, but its def there....omg!!!!

:headspin::wohoo::wohoo:

My accurate predictions were baby love and psychic mary!

Gail and Panrosa wrong x


----------



## Hispirits

congratulations!!! xxxx


----------



## paula181

Claire1 said:


> OMG, :bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> Its very faint, but its def there....omg!!!!
> 
> :headspin::wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> My accurate predictions were baby love and psychic mary!
> 
> Gail and Panrosa wrong x

:wohoo: congratulations hunnie :dance::dance:

xx


----------



## paula181

AriesMom07 said:


> AF is here. I'm gonna go pout in my room for the rest of the day and wish I had stopped by the store on the way home to pick up some form of alchoholic beverage. FX'd for the rest of you ladies I hope you get your BFPs this month :)

Im sorry to hear the :witch: got you hun :hugs:

xx


----------



## Hispirits

right girls get your glasses on, lol
i'm not sure what this is, i went to the shop and got a 2 pack of digis i peed on it not fmu and it came up not pregnant, but i popped out the stick and theres is definitly a second line there, i'm not sure if its a test line and the start of a bfp or what, what do you think? (you might need to clck on to see the enlarge image )xxx

normail pic


inverted



:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## clairmichael

Hispirits said:


> AriesMom07 said:
> 
> 
> Hispirits: Its almost like I see something but I can't be sure! Its just torture waiting those extra days I really really hope its your bfp!
> 
> As for me I felt like my ovaries were going to fall out of my twat earlier and I was sure AF had started but still nothing. I'll probably wake up to a mess in the morning so I'll put in a pantyliner just in case!
> 
> :rofl: that did make me laugh. i'm keeping my fx for you babe, your not out yetxxxClick to expand...

omg omg me 2 lol lol :haha::rofl::rofl::rofl: that made me laugh so hard my bum was wigglin lmao xxxx ur chart still looks good tho ariesmum xxxxx


----------



## clairmichael

AriesMom07 said:


> AF is here. I'm gonna go pout in my room for the rest of the day and wish I had stopped by the store on the way home to pick up some form of alchoholic beverage. FX'd for the rest of you ladies I hope you get your BFPs this month :)

:dohh: oh darlin im sorry that nasty biatch witch showed her ugly face xxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## clairmichael

Claire1 said:


> OMG, :bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> Its very faint, but its def there....omg!!!!
> 
> :headspin::wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> My accurate predictions were baby love and psychic mary!
> 
> Gail and Panrosa wrong x

:happydance: congrats huni xx


----------



## clairmichael

Hispirits said:


> right girls get your glasses on, lol
> i'm not sure what this is, i went to the shop and got a 2 pack of digis i peed on it not fmu and it came up not pregnant, but i popped out the stick and theres is definitly a second line there, i'm not sure if its a test line and the start of a bfp or what, what do you think? (you might need to clck on to see the enlarge image )xxx
> 
> normail pic
> View attachment 209429
> 
> 
> inverted
> View attachment 209427
> 
> 
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:

omg omg og i see a second line in pic1 very faint but its there n pic2 yep defo omg babes id say this is ur bfp building up xxxxxxxxxxxxxx:happydance::happydance:
:dance::yipee::wohoo:


----------



## AriesMom07

clairmichael said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> right girls get your glasses on, lol
> i'm not sure what this is, i went to the shop and got a 2 pack of digis i peed on it not fmu and it came up not pregnant, but i popped out the stick and theres is definitly a second line there, i'm not sure if its a test line and the start of a bfp or what, what do you think? (you might need to clck on to see the enlarge image )xxx
> 
> normail pic
> View attachment 209429
> 
> 
> inverted
> View attachment 209427
> 
> 
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> omg omg og i see a second line in pic1 very faint but its there n pic2 yep defo omg babes id say this is ur bfp building up xxxxxxxxxxxxxx:happydance::happydance:
> :dance::yipee::wohoo:Click to expand...

Yes that looks like the beginnings of a BFP! I definitely see the line! Congrats sweets! I am so happy for you :)


----------



## AriesMom07

clairmichael said:


> AriesMom07 said:
> 
> 
> AF is here. I'm gonna go pout in my room for the rest of the day and wish I had stopped by the store on the way home to pick up some form of alchoholic beverage. FX'd for the rest of you ladies I hope you get your BFPs this month :)
> 
> :dohh: oh darlin im sorry that nasty biatch witch showed her ugly face xxxxxx:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Me too. I'm trying not to be sad but I really am. I wanted to believe those predictions so bad and then this little voice says maybe they were supposed to happen BUT you screwed it up so now its just not happening. I have a hard time not being mad at my DF because theres no excuse for only 2 BD's last cycle. Its ridiculous! I wasn't really trying for my son and we bd'd every day usually and it was still a year after I was off the depo before I conceived. and My DF just isn't like my sons father he doesn't care about sex as much which is fine if your not trying to have a baby. I'm really beginning to worry my body is messed up and I just got lucky the first time around. Well its off to work...see you girls later.


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hispirits, omg! I see it! I see it! :happydance::yipee::wohoo:


----------



## paula181

I was told not to take any notice of a digi test having lines as they work different to other tests! I would take another test!! Fx for you hun xx


----------



## Hispirits

paula181 said:


> I was told not to take any notice of a digi test having lines as they work different to other tests! I would take another test!! Fx for you hun xx

yeah i know, it doesn't mean its a negative, its just not a definite positive, af not dues for ages yet, so i think the fact somethings is there is a positive sign.x

https://www.peeonastick.com/hpt/cbed.html


----------



## Hispirits

thanks ariesmom & tallmom hope your both ok today :hugs: xx


----------



## Tallmom2b

Claire1 said:


> OMG, :bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> Its very faint, but its def there....omg!!!!
> 
> :headspin::wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> My accurate predictions were baby love and psychic mary!
> 
> Gail and Panrosa wrong x

Congrats!! :hugs: now I REALLY want a baby love prediction!! :thumbup:




AriesMom07 said:


> Me too. I'm trying not to be sad but I really am. I wanted to believe those predictions so bad and then this little voice says maybe they were supposed to happen BUT you screwed it up so now its just not happening. I have a hard time not being mad at my DF because theres no excuse for only 2 BD's last cycle. Its ridiculous! I wasn't really trying for my son and we bd'd every day usually and it was still a year after I was off the depo before I conceived. and My DF just isn't like my sons father he doesn't care about sex as much which is fine if your not trying to have a baby. I'm really beginning to worry my body is messed up and I just got lucky the first time around. Well its off to work...see you girls later.


Maybe June will be your month!? Did Gail's say conception in June or :bfp: I think either way, Gail has a good track record so far:thumbup:
:dust: to you sweetie


----------



## FrankieGirl16

Hispirits said:


> FrankieGirl16 said:
> 
> 
> Hispirits: I can't really see a line but it's hard to tell on the computer with the glare. I'm sure you can see it way better in person, and if u think you see something there, it's probably real! Good luck!!
> 
> i think i can see it lol, i posted it in the test gallery and most of the girls can see it, but i know if its there its very faint, its still very early, i don't expect much at this stage. although today i'm 10dpo my af isn't actually due until friday, so still got a while to go yet, i o'd 2 days early this month.
> i can see the the mark o the strip, its not a full formed line just a hint of mauve coming through in a couple of places on the strip. just keep my fx its really a start of a bfp and that it gets stronger over the next week.
> 
> my temp wnt up again today, the highest its ever been, not through the roof or anything, but still its highest gotta b a good sign :shrug:
> xxxxxClick to expand...

 Good Luck!!! Keeping my fingers and toes crossed!


----------



## FrankieGirl16

Claire1 said:


> OMG, :bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> Its very faint, but its def there....omg!!!!
> 
> :headspin::wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> My accurate predictions were baby love and psychic mary!
> 
> Gail and Panrosa wrong x

Wow congrats!!!!


----------



## paula181

Hispirits said:


> paula181 said:
> 
> 
> I was told not to take any notice of a digi test having lines as they work different to other tests! I would take another test!! Fx for you hun xx
> 
> yeah i know, it doesn't mean its a negative, its just not a definite positive, af not dues for ages yet, so i think the fact somethings is there is a positive sign.x
> 
> https://www.peeonastick.com/hpt/cbed.htmlClick to expand...

I am not saying its a negative, i am just saying what i have been told. As i am speaking from experience after removing the casing of a test!! I am sure youll get your :bfp: the next time you test though!! :D


----------



## Claire1

Tallmom2b said:


> Claire1 said:
> 
> 
> OMG, :bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> Its very faint, but its def there....omg!!!!
> 
> :headspin::wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> My accurate predictions were baby love and psychic mary!
> 
> Gail and Panrosa wrong x
> 
> Congrats!! :hugs: now I REALLY want a baby love prediction!! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AriesMom07 said:
> 
> 
> Me too. I'm trying not to be sad but I really am. I wanted to believe those predictions so bad and then this little voice says maybe they were supposed to happen BUT you screwed it up so now its just not happening. I have a hard time not being mad at my DF because theres no excuse for only 2 BD's last cycle. Its ridiculous! I wasn't really trying for my son and we bd'd every day usually and it was still a year after I was off the depo before I conceived. and My DF just isn't like my sons father he doesn't care about sex as much which is fine if your not trying to have a baby. I'm really beginning to worry my body is messed up and I just got lucky the first time around. Well its off to work...see you girls later.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe June will be your month!? Did Gail's say conception in June or :bfp: I think either way, Gail has a good track record so far:thumbup:
> :dust: to you sweetieClick to expand...

Thank you!!! I Can recommend, it was short and sweet but to the point. The Mary one threw me as she said I can see it anythime now...I was certain I was in for July BFP as that what the others had said, but there we go!! :hugs:


----------



## paula181

Oooh Mary said 'Anytime now' to me too.......oooh i am a lil excited :wohoo::headspin::dance: Haha

xx


----------



## Claire1

paula181 said:


> Oooh Mary said 'Anytime now' to me too.......oooh i am a lil excited :wohoo::headspin::dance: Haha
> 
> xx

Oooh yay!!! Hope she gets it right for you, FX'D xxx :hugs:
:dust:


----------



## paula181

Claire1 said:


> paula181 said:
> 
> 
> Oooh Mary said 'Anytime now' to me too.......oooh i am a lil excited :wohoo::headspin::dance: Haha
> 
> xx
> 
> Oooh yay!!! Hope she gets it right for you, FX'D xxx :hugs:
> :dust:Click to expand...

I hope so too :friends::happydance::rain:

xx


----------



## Hispirits

no change for me today. i don't know what i expected to see, my af isn't due til sat/sunday, i got ages yet. my temp dipped today :( but i don't think its the end yet.i'm gonna test with the frer tomoz then leave it alone til the weekend.
i'm so tired i can barely carry my weight around, i ache so much. i had mild cramps all night yesterday i though my af was getting ready to start, but i never come on early its usually every 4th sunday she shows, sometimes a day early but never late.
:wacko:
i dunno
hope ur all well
see what tomorrow brings 
xxxx


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hispirits said:


> no change for me today. i don't know what i expected to see, my af isn't due til sat/sunday, i got ages yet. my temp dipped today :( but i don't think its the end yet.i'm gonna test with the frer tomoz then leave it alone til the weekend.
> i'm so tired i can barely carry my weight around, i ache so much. i had mild cramps all night yesterday i though my af was getting ready to start, but i never come on early its usually every 4th sunday she shows, sometimes a day early but never late.
> :wacko:
> i dunno
> hope ur all well
> see what tomorrow brings
> xxxx

Hang in there:hugs: being really tired is a good sign. I'd say you are either 10 or 12dpo. 

I haven't taken my temp the past two mornings, Its been super cloudy and drizzly here for like the past two weeks, it's starting to make me lazy! I need sun!! It's unusual for such a long stretch of crapy weather. :nope:
Oh well:shrug: 
I went to a get-together last nite and I had told my close girl friends a while ago that I had a reading and that it said July for getting pregnant. I had forgotten that I told them:blush: But they were all so positive last nite, and they were like, well you only have two more months or so, so drink up! :drunk: One friend was like, "I feel like you bought a plane ticket, and you ARE going." I really liked that attitude. I told them to keep putting that positive energy out there for me. It made me feel better:winkwink:
Sorry for rambling:haha:


----------



## Hispirits

Awwww that's sounds like it was just what you needed. Great attitude to have aswell. I think youve been really strong through this long cycle, i think you may recieve somE good soon to balance the situation out for you. I could do with getting out a bit I think. 
We went house hunting yesterday, can u remember when I said about the Inheritance, well we should get it soon, we were looking at ahouse locally but we live in an expensive area. A brand new 3 bed (small) house it £172,000.
So we went about 20miles down the road and the exact same house there was £140,000, huge difference, but while we were in the area we saw the most beautiful new build 3 storey town house, so we looked around, it was divine, built alot better than the others, really spacey and still cheaper than the house local to me. The town it's in is were my dh job is moving too so I makes sence to move there. I can't wait! Xxxx


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hispirits said:


> Awwww that's sounds like it was just what you needed. Great attitude to have aswell. I think youve been really strong through this long cycle, i think you may recieve somE good soon to balance the situation out for you. I could do with getting out a bit I think.
> We went house hunting yesterday, can u remember when I said about the Inheritance, well we should get it soon, we were looking at ahouse locally but we live in an expensive area. A brand new 3 bed (small) house it £172,000.
> So we went about 20miles down the road and the exact same house there was £140,000, huge difference, but while we were in the area we saw the most beautiful new build 3 storey town house, so we looked around, it was divine, built alot better than the others, really spacey and still cheaper than the house local to me. The town it's in is were my dh job is moving too so I makes sence to move there. I can't wait! Xxxx


That sounds perfect! I do remember you saying that. It really sounds like things are lining up for you:thumbup:
GL with the town house! Are you guys going to make an offer soon?


----------



## Hispirits

Well the house are still being built, so we got plenty of time. I gotta get a job to get a better mortgage but I got a couple of things in the pipeline. Got a bit of debt to pay off too. So well prob put the deposit down in august September time. Xxx


----------



## jen020185

Hey :) just an psychic update, Jenny renny was wrong with her April/may prediction for me :( af got me again :( good luck to all others waiting for their bfp's :) xxxx


----------



## Hispirits

jen020185 said:


> Hey :) just an psychic update, Jenny renny was wrong with her April/may prediction for me :( af got me again :( good luck to all others waiting for their bfp's :) xxxx

:hugs::hugs: oh dear! hope your ok. fx for you this cycle hun xxx


----------



## Hispirits

well my frer was a bfn
i put my ff back on advanced setting and it moved my cross hairs up two days so 10dpo today, which makes my chart look quite different to last month now, but hey-ho. and it had two small dips the last two days. so i'm leaving it alone now no more testing til the end of the week and not obsessing about ff, i'm putting my temp in in the morning and not looking at it until friday xxxx


----------



## paula181

Hispirits said:


> well my frer was a bfn
> i put my ff back on advanced setting and it moved my cross hairs up two days so 10dpo today, which makes my chart look quite different to last month now, but hey-ho. and it had two small dips the last two days. so i'm leaving it alone now no more testing til the end of the week and not obsessing about ff, i'm putting my temp in in the morning and not looking at it until friday xxxx

Aww sorry to hear that :hugs: it still is very early, i would retest like you said end of week. Ive got my fingers and toes crossed for you :dust::dust:

xx


----------



## wantingagirl

I am waiting for a reading from Sandra Gibbs tonight and Im thinking of having a reading with Gail, are either of these any good by experience?

xxx


----------



## paula181

wantingagirl said:


> I am waiting for a reading from Sandra Gibbs tonight and Im thinking of having a reading with Gail, are either of these any good by experience?
> 
> xxx

Hi i too am waiting for a reading from Sandra, its been over a week :growlmad: I like Sandras reading and also Gails. Even though Gail got my last reading wrong for me...i still went back for another one :dohh::haha: I like Marys readings also.

xx


----------



## bluebumble

Hey hispirits

What do you think of babyloves predictions?


----------



## ashley_gee89

*I got my bfp on 21st May.. Not Summer!! but who knows about the twins heh x*


----------



## jennybobenny

Congrats on all the BFPs! And so sorry for the BFNs this month, but I heard that predictions for BFPs in a certain month can sometimes result in a BFP from a cycle starting that month so don't count yourselves out completely! FX for this cycle!!

Hispirits, I agree that your chart looks more like you O'd on cd14 than 12. Nice to see your temps so high. FX for you! (I admire you abstaining from poas until the end of the week. I know myself, I wouldn't be able to!)

I've heard Mary's name thrown around a bit... where do you find her?


----------



## paula181

ashley_gee89 said:


> *I got my bfp on 21st May.. Not Summer!! but who knows about the twins heh x*

:wohoo::headspin: congratulations hun :) xx


----------



## Hispirits

bluebumble said:


> Hey hispirits
> 
> What do you think of babyloves predictions?

well they seem to be quite accurate. i don't think they are long or in depth. but she catching up to gail with accuracy and has probably done half as many so definitely worth ago.
i didn't particularly like Sandras reading, she took forever and only when i asked for my money back did she send me the reading and it felt, a bit rushed and there was nothing i could relate to at all, the same for the mary reading i had.
But i really like my sky and star on they were nice and i related to what they were saying.
xx


----------



## Hispirits

ashley_gee89 said:


> *I got my bfp on 21st May.. Not Summer!! but who knows about the twins heh x*

congratulations h&h 9 months to you x:hugs::hugs::hugs::happydance:


----------



## bluebumble

Thanks hispirits

I have ordered a babylove one do let's see what she says :)


----------



## Hispirits

goodluck i hope its good news for you xxx


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hispirits said:


> well my frer was a bfn
> i put my ff back on advanced setting and it moved my cross hairs up two days so 10dpo today, which makes my chart look quite different to last month now, but hey-ho. and it had two small dips the last two days. so i'm leaving it alone now no more testing til the end of the week and not obsessing about ff, i'm putting my temp in in the morning and not looking at it until friday xxxx

Don't worry, your still not out yet!!:hugs:

:dust:


----------



## Hispirits

Tallmom2b said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> well my frer was a bfn
> i put my ff back on advanced setting and it moved my cross hairs up two days so 10dpo today, which makes my chart look quite different to last month now, but hey-ho. and it had two small dips the last two days. so i'm leaving it alone now no more testing til the end of the week and not obsessing about ff, i'm putting my temp in in the morning and not looking at it until friday xxxx
> 
> Don't worry, your still not out yet!!:hugs:
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

yeah i know, i'm still hopefull, exhausted and cranky, but hopeful :winkwink:


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hispirits said:


> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> well my frer was a bfn
> i put my ff back on advanced setting and it moved my cross hairs up two days so 10dpo today, which makes my chart look quite different to last month now, but hey-ho. and it had two small dips the last two days. so i'm leaving it alone now no more testing til the end of the week and not obsessing about ff, i'm putting my temp in in the morning and not looking at it until friday xxxx
> 
> Don't worry, your still not out yet!!:hugs:
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> yeah i know, i'm still hopefull, exhausted and cranky, but hopeful :winkwink:Click to expand...

I still have a really good feeling about this cycle:thumbup:


----------



## Hispirits

Tallmom2b said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> well my frer was a bfn
> i put my ff back on advanced setting and it moved my cross hairs up two days so 10dpo today, which makes my chart look quite different to last month now, but hey-ho. and it had two small dips the last two days. so i'm leaving it alone now no more testing til the end of the week and not obsessing about ff, i'm putting my temp in in the morning and not looking at it until friday xxxx
> 
> Don't worry, your still not out yet!!:hugs:
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> yeah i know, i'm still hopefull, exhausted and cranky, but hopeful :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> I still have a really good feeling about this cycle:thumbup:Click to expand...

if i'm honest all my instincts (& symptoms) are telling me i am.i've thought about it, and its definitely not in my head, i keep telling myself are you sure your feeling this?, and me myself and i have come to the conclusion we are feeling it, it is not in our heads :winkwink:
My last two pregnancys i didn't get bfp til after af was due, so i maybe i thats the way it is with me.
And if its not and it is in my head i'll cry for a day:cry: and then start again :winkwink:
But for the time being, no more testing this week, i'm gonna assume i am, becasue i feel like i am and see what happens at the weekend:shrug:


----------



## bluebumble

Hi hispirits

Your not out until the :witch: shows. Just had an email from babylove to ask if I wanted to pay more money for a same day reading. A little off putting. 

:dust:


----------



## Hispirits

lol i think she did that to me too i said not your alright thanks,lol, i was a bit put off too
this is what i got from her


----------



## bluebumble

Hmmmmm that is short and sweet, let's see what she comes up with. She asked a lot of details in comparison to Gail. 

Ps your chart is looking good! Fingers and toes crossed for you :dust:


----------



## Hispirits

d'u think? i hope it goes up soon . if you want a nice reassuring one ge the more expensive star one or a sky one, sky told me about the daughter i would have and the way she describde her, she could have been descriding me, 

DELETED


i was blown away, because thats me to a tee, appart from the skinny bit ;) i loath myself most of the time, it made me think about it though because i don't want my kids to see me concerned with the way i look all the time and they pick up on it.

there was more, nice reassuring stuff to ;)


----------



## bluebumble

Yeah definately, your well above the coverline and still only 10dpo :) fingers crossed for the weekend for testing

Wow that's in-depth. How much did it cost?

X


----------



## Hispirits

bluebumble said:


> Yeah definately, your well above the coverline and still only 10dpo :) fingers crossed for the weekend for testing
> 
> Wow that's in-depth. How much did it cost?
> 
> X

i cant remember

i got it here, i think :dohh:
https://askpsychicsky.webs.com/conceptionandpregnancy.htm


----------



## Hispirits

i had the $14.50 one xx


----------



## bluebumble

Thanks hun I'm going to get one after pay day I think :)


----------



## bluebumble

Woo hoo hispirits your chart is looking good again today :) eeeeek exciting :)


----------



## paula181

Hispirits your chart is looking like a :bfp: is in the making :happydance:
:dust::dust:

xx


----------



## Hispirits

bluebumble said:


> Woo hoo hispirits your chart is looking good again today :) eeeeek exciting :)

aww thanks xxxxx


----------



## Hispirits

paula181 said:


> Hispirits your chart is looking like a :bfp: is in the making :happydance:
> :dust::dust:
> 
> xx

i hope so :happydance: xxx


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hi Hispirites:flower: glad to see your temp went up today:thumbup:

I'm going camping for the long weekend coming up, not sure if i'll have cell service. I hope I don't miss any good news with you:winkwink: But if I do, that's okay too, just as long as it's good news!! 
My DP will probably get annoyed with me if i'm staring at my phone all weekend :haha: hopefully I get to sneak a peak here and there:)


----------



## Hispirits

Tallmom2b said:


> Hi Hispirites:flower: glad to see your temp went up today:thumbup:
> 
> I'm going camping for the long weekend coming up, not sure if i'll have cell service. I hope I don't miss any good news with you:winkwink: But if I do, that's okay too, just as long as it's good news!!
> My DP will probably get annoyed with me if i'm staring at my phone all weekend :haha: hopefully I get to sneak a peak here and there:)


thanks darl'. ooh camping, just what you need, take your mind off all this for a few days.i hope you have a lovely time.
if i get any good news i'll message your home page so you don't have to route around for it. i'm starting to pannick now becasue i know i'm going to have to test again soon, and i'm dreading a :bfn: :argh:
any sign of :witch:?
xxxxxxx​


----------



## paula181

Ohh i have started getting twinges/shooting pains in my lower abdomen, i hope i am not releasing an egg as my OH isnt here :dohh:


----------



## Hispirits

Fx this is you month Paula xxx.


----------



## sarahbear731

i got a reading from gail ... predicting a conception in july, :pink: ... we'll see!!


----------



## Hispirits

sarahbear731 said:


> i got a reading from gail ... predicting a conception in july, :pink: ... we'll see!!

i'll keep my fx for you xx


----------



## paula181

Ohh i hope so. I dont know what it is cos i dont temp or anything as i have unsettled sleep so pretty pointless! Im hoping i have already ovulated as no fun if i am now with OH not here :haha: I have to say that end of last week i was losing alot of cm (sorry tmi) :blush: ive woke up today with headache n nausea, it wull not stop me from eating im ravenous. Im going to have buy a new holiday wardrobe at this rate :rofl:

How are things with you Hispirits?!

Sending tons if Babydust to you all xxxx


----------



## Hispirits

well, my temp went back down today. i had af cramps this morning too :(
she's not due til sat/sun. :(
i've got such contradicting signs, my boobs are so sore, not like they get a day or so before af, this is getting worse daily, they feel so big.getting more cm than normal. tired! i have never slept so much in my life.i went out from 9am til 11 am yesterday. i got home and collapsed on the sofa and did not move until 6pm, i then went to bed at 10pm and didn't get up til 8am today, the day before yesterday was the same. i've been getting strange pains, like in my veins up and down my leg. :wacko: i don't no i think my body is playing tricks on me. i'm to scared to test now, so i'm not going to unless my temp goes back up. x


----------



## Hispirits

paula181 said:


> Ohh i hope so. I dont know what it is cos i dont temp or anything as i have unsettled sleep so pretty pointless! Im hoping i have already ovulated as no fun if i am now with OH not here :haha: I have to say that end of last week i was losing alot of cm (sorry tmi) :blush: ive woke up today with headache n nausea, it wull not stop me from eating im ravenous. Im going to have buy a new holiday wardrobe at this rate :rofl:
> 
> How are things with you Hispirits?!
> 
> Sending tons if Babydust to you all xxxx


did you use any opks or anything? it all sounds good tho. when is af due? xx


----------



## paula181

Hispirits said:


> well, my temp went back down today. i had af cramps this morning too :(
> she's not due til sat/sun. :(
> i've got such contradicting signs, my boobs are so sore, not like they get a day or so before af, this is getting worse daily, they feel so big.getting more cm than normal. tired! i have never slept so much in my life.i went out from 9am til 11 am yesterday. i got home and collapsed on the sofa and did not move until 6pm, i then went to bed at 10pm and didn't get up til 8am today, the day before yesterday was the same. i've been getting strange pains, like in my veins up and down my leg. :wacko: i don't no i think my body is playing tricks on me. i'm to scared to test now, so i'm not going to unless my temp goes back up. x

Aww it sounds like your having a bad time with symptoms :hugs: I personally think you are and the cramps are the lil beanie burrowing away :happydance: Maybe your having twins thats why your uber tired. Have you had these symptoms before with pregnancy and before Af? Sending sticky :dust::dust: your way 

Urm i have pcos and my cycles are really erratic at min, i havent had a period since Jan 14 :nope: so its a waiting game for me to see what comes 1st :bfp: or :witch: :wacko: I dont use opks as i would get mixed signals

xx


----------



## paula181

I have to add that when i was pregnant with my daughter all i did do was sleep n feel really tired most of the way through 1st tri, i used to fall asleep at home whether people were there or not :haha: so all your symptoms sound very very promising 

xx


----------



## Hispirits

paula181 said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> well, my temp went back down today. i had af cramps this morning too :(
> she's not due til sat/sun. :(
> i've got such contradicting signs, my boobs are so sore, not like they get a day or so before af, this is getting worse daily, they feel so big.getting more cm than normal. tired! i have never slept so much in my life.i went out from 9am til 11 am yesterday. i got home and collapsed on the sofa and did not move until 6pm, i then went to bed at 10pm and didn't get up til 8am today, the day before yesterday was the same. i've been getting strange pains, like in my veins up and down my leg. :wacko: i don't no i think my body is playing tricks on me. i'm to scared to test now, so i'm not going to unless my temp goes back up. x
> 
> Aww it sounds like your having a bad time with symptoms :hugs: I personally think you are and the cramps are the lil beanie burrowing away :happydance: Maybe your having twins thats why your uber tired. Have you had these symptoms before with pregnancy and before Af? Sending sticky :dust::dust: your way
> 
> Urm i have pcos and my cycles are really erratic at min, i havent had a period since Jan 14 :nope: so its a waiting game for me to see what comes 1st :bfp: or :witch: :wacko: I dont use opks as i would get mixed signals
> 
> xxClick to expand...

usually then week before af i get grouchy for a few days, then nothing until the day before or the day of af when my boobs may hurt if prodded, just at the sides, and the breast tissue underneath feel really grisly if you squeeze them :haha: and tend to be constipated toward af, then on the day of af i get doubled over in pain.

my bbs hurt with out being prodded, the don't feel full grisly, they feel full and squishy like silicone.:winkwink: 
my bowels a regular, which is peculiar for me, and the cramps are mild, but feel like the beginning of an af one :wacko: i dunno. i think i may go get a some tests.

i bit thats a bummer waiting for one or the other, tallmoms in a similar situation. b back in a ec gotta go loo xx


----------



## Hispirits

paula181 said:


> I have to add that when i was pregnant with my daughter all i did do was sleep n feel really tired most of the way through 1st tri, i used to fall asleep at home whether people were there or not :haha: so all your symptoms sound very very promising
> 
> xx

thanks that so reassuring:hugs:
i wonder if i'm just ill :shrug:
i been to the :loo: twice this morning, like i said its really odd for me to go once every 2 days let alone twice in 2 hrs, might be y i'm having some cramping. :shrug:

i hope you get bfp soon hunny, you should see tallmoms chart, shes been on a long cycles to bless her. xx


----------



## paula181

The symptoms of very early pregnancy make you feel like you are run down and ill, and that is what yours sound like. Thats how my cousin found out she was pregnant cos she felt like poo! Anything out of the ordinary for you is a very good sign :thumbup:

I have got my high hopes for you that this will be your month :wohoo:

xx


----------



## paula181

The cramping could possibly be your intestines cramping, if your going more often. Is the cramps around belly button area? xx


----------



## Hispirits

paula181 said:


> The cramping could possibly be your intestines cramping, if your going more often. Is the cramps around belly button area? xx

i'm gonna og get a test, if its bfn i'm gonna leave it at that for now. i think i'm gonna call then a twing rather than a cramp they don't last long enough to be a cramp. through out this week ay twinges, poking pulling sensations have been over to the left a bit and round my belly button.. i'm gonna go to the sho. i be back shortly .
xxx


----------



## paula181

:wohoo: i am sooooo excited for you......fx its your :bfp:

xx


----------



## Hispirits

bfn on frer. i think i must be ill. xx


----------



## paula181

Aww hun i am soooo sorry :hugs::hugs: Maybe its a lil too early still

xx


----------



## Hispirits

Yeah I know, but I'm just gonna assume I'm not. Give my head a well deserved rest. Xxxx


----------



## paula181

Maybe youll get a surprise result when you take your mind off it hun....fx for you xx


----------



## wantingagirl

So sorry for your bfn :hugs:

Sandra gave me a reading gave me some info on my loss and said I would conceive may/june Im due to OV 28th May so FX but we shall see. 

So is pyshic star and gail the best? 

xx


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hispirits said:


> bfn on frer. i think i must be ill. xx

Still don't think your out yet sweetie:flower:
Got my fx for ya that :witch: stays away!
:dust:


----------



## Hispirits

Tallmom2b said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> bfn on frer. i think i must be ill. xx
> 
> Still don't think your out yet sweetie:flower:
> Got my fx for ya that :witch: stays away!
> :dust:Click to expand...

hey babe, well i've decided, i'm not testing again now unless af is late. 
i'm not gonna take no notice of ff, gonna assume i'm not til af is late. af is never late, i i have never got a bfp until after she is late.
i still have lots of symptoms, but i'm convincing myself they are in my head now, and i'm not preg. thats way i get to retain my sanity! lol 

if she does show nxt month as so as i have o'd i'm not temping the tww, coz its driving me nuts!! :dohh:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hispirits said:


> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> bfn on frer. i think i must be ill. xx
> 
> Still don't think your out yet sweetie:flower:
> Got my fx for ya that :witch: stays away!
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> hey babe, well i've decided, i'm not testing again now unless af is late.
> i'm not gonna take no notice of ff, gonna assume i'm not til af is late. af is never late, i i have never got a bfp until after she is late.
> i still have lots of symptoms, but i'm convincing myself they are in my head now, and i'm not preg. thats way i get to retain my sanity! lol
> 
> if she does show nxt month as so as i have o'd i'm not temping the tww, coz its driving me nuts!! :dohh:
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:Click to expand...


The TWW is definitely enough to make anyone mad! :wacko: 
I miss it though :cry: SOMEDAY, i'll get to be in the 2ww again! :thumbup:

I know you'll get you :bfp: when I'm gone camping!! I hope I get service where I'll be!! Fx for you!!! :dust:


----------



## Tallmom2b

paula181 said:


> Urm i have pcos and my cycles are really erratic at min, i havent had a period since Jan 14 :nope: so its a waiting game for me to see what comes 1st :bfp: or :witch: :wacko: I dont use opks as i would get mixed signals
> 
> xx

Hi paula:flower: I just realized you have irregular cycles too. I'll let you know if fertilaid starts working for me. It's supposed to be really effective. :shrug:
I'm on CD 50 and no sign of O or AF. My temps have leveled off though in the past few days, so maybe something will happen soon[-o&lt;

Are/have you taking anything to try to regulate your cycles?

LOTS of :dust: to you! :hugs:


----------



## Hispirits

Tallmom2b said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> bfn on frer. i think i must be ill. xx
> 
> Still don't think your out yet sweetie:flower:
> Got my fx for ya that :witch: stays away!
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> hey babe, well i've decided, i'm not testing again now unless af is late.
> i'm not gonna take no notice of ff, gonna assume i'm not til af is late. af is never late, i i have never got a bfp until after she is late.
> i still have lots of symptoms, but i'm convincing myself they are in my head now, and i'm not preg. thats way i get to retain my sanity! lol
> 
> if she does show nxt month as so as i have o'd i'm not temping the tww, coz its driving me nuts!! :dohh:
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The TWW is definitely enough to make anyone mad! :wacko:
> I miss it though :cry: SOMEDAY, i'll get to be in the 2ww again! :thumbup:
> 
> I know you'll get you :bfp: when I'm gone camping!! I hope I get service where I'll be!! Fx for you!!! :dust:Click to expand...

i know, you poor thing, i just looked at your chart, i don't think it knows what its doing, i would have had to go to the dr's by now, i don't know how your being so patient. i wish i could do something to help :hugs::hugs:


----------



## paula181

Tallmom2b said:


> paula181 said:
> 
> 
> Urm i have pcos and my cycles are really erratic at min, i havent had a period since Jan 14 :nope: so its a waiting game for me to see what comes 1st :bfp: or :witch: :wacko: I dont use opks as i would get mixed signals
> 
> xx
> 
> Hi paula:flower: I just realized you have irregular cycles too. I'll let you know if fertilaid starts working for me. It's supposed to be really effective. :shrug:
> I'm on CD 50 and no sign of O or AF. My temps have leveled off though in the past few days, so maybe something will happen soon[-o&lt;
> 
> Are/have you taking anything to try to regulate your cycles?
> 
> LOTS of :dust: to you! :hugs:Click to expand...

Hiya Tallmom yeah i too have irregular cycles. I am currently on 130+ :growlmad: What is Fertilaid, is it to regulate your cycles?

No i am not taking anything at min as dr said its normal not to have periods every month with pcos (no shit sherlock!) :haha: but he did say to go back in august if nothings happened and they will run tests?
Have you always had irregular cycles? 

Sending you lots of :dust::dust:

xx


----------



## FrankieGirl16

Hi Girls,
I just wanted to let you know that i also have pcos and irregular cycles. My last cycle was going on over 60 days with no signs of ovulation (I had a blood test) so that's when I started seeing the doctors at the fertility clinic. Luckily my insurance covers it. Do you girls have insurance/does it cover anything? That really sucks if it doesn't, it's so expensive. I'm on my third cycle of clomid/ovidrel which makes me ovulate every month. I know how frustrating it is ttc w/irregular cycles b/c you never know/if when your ovulating, when to babydance, if your preggo, etc! I really hope that the fertilaid works for you. I've never heard of it. How did you find out about it? Have any of you tried doing acupuncture? That's supposed to help too. I'm doing it now but I don't know if it's helping b/c I'm also using the meds. My 2 friends with pcos did acupuncture though, with no meds, and they both started getting regular periods every month. One girl was ttc for two years with pcos and after 3 months of acupuncture/herbs she got preg. That can add up in costs too, but no where as near as much as the doctors. Hopefully everyone will get preggo soon, baby dust to all!


----------



## Hispirits

thats really lovely, you three can support each other and can really relate to each other, hopefully you won't feel alone and can swap ideas that will help each other.
xxxxxx


----------



## Hispirits

well i can safely say i'm out now, temp dipped big time again this morning. my bbs arent as sore now so its just a case of waiting for af to show. never mind xxxx


----------



## bluebumble

Hispirits said:


> well i can safely say i'm out now, temp dipped big time again this morning. my bbs arent as sore now so its just a case of waiting for af to show. never mind xxxx

Ah hun! I really thought this was your month. Your temps looked great for a while! Join us in team June bfp's!

:dust:


----------



## paula181

Hispirits said:


> well i can safely say i'm out now, temp dipped big time again this morning. my bbs arent as sore now so its just a case of waiting for af to show. never mind xxxx

Hun your not out yet, so dont think that you are PMA PMA :hugs: Your temp could go back up in the next day or so
:dust::dust:

xx


----------



## paula181

FrankieGirl16 said:


> Hi Girls,
> I just wanted to let you know that i also have pcos and irregular cycles. My last cycle was going on over 60 days with no signs of ovulation (I had a blood test) so that's when I started seeing the doctors at the fertility clinic. Luckily my insurance covers it. Do you girls have insurance/does it cover anything? That really sucks if it doesn't, it's so expensive. I'm on my third cycle of clomid/ovidrel which makes me ovulate every month. I know how frustrating it is ttc w/irregular cycles b/c you never know/if when your ovulating, when to babydance, if your preggo, etc! I really hope that the fertilaid works for you. I've never heard of it. How did you find out about it? Have any of you tried doing acupuncture? That's supposed to help too. I'm doing it now but I don't know if it's helping b/c I'm also using the meds. My 2 friends with pcos did acupuncture though, with no meds, and they both started getting regular periods every month. One girl was ttc for two years with pcos and after 3 months of acupuncture/herbs she got preg. That can add up in costs too, but no where as near as much as the doctors. Hopefully everyone will get preggo soon, baby dust to all!

Hiya Frankiegirl pcos is a right pain in the ass isnt it :growlmad: How long have you been diagnosed with it for?
Fortunatly i am in the UK so medication is free (then again i havent had fertility drugs yet!) My cycles are really erratic at the mo i am n cycle day 130+, its driving me mad cos like you say you dont know when you Ov and when to :sex: Also doing opk doesnt apparently work either :nope:
I havent tried Acupuncture but i have looked into it and i think if i am not pregnant by the time i get back off hols i am going to try it!! What are you using to get your :bfp:?
:dust::dust:


----------



## Hispirits

paula defo do acupuncture, i did with last preg (ectopic, but hey ho) and i went to my gp and asked if they could refer me, got it for free, i start back there again next friday, it only took 2months for bfp last time xxxxx i highly recommend it along with a book by emma cannon the baby making bible i think its called, it completely backs up the acupuncture, gives you things to eat drink and avoid to help. my acupuncturists friend wrote the book and he highly recommends it! xxxxx


----------



## oliv

Hi girls, dunno if im too late to post in here but ill let you know anyway!!! 

Over a year ago i got a reading from Jenny Renny, i wast TTC at the time but my friend wanted me to get one with her. Well i found it yesterday in my email and this is what it said:

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of June 2011 from a cycle that begins in May. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the 29th of February 2012 and the 5th of March 2012. 

My AF is due around the 5th of June so she could be right :D


----------



## paula181

Hispirits said:


> paula defo do acupuncture, i did with last preg (ectopic, but hey ho) and i went to my gp and asked if they could refer me, got it for free, i start back there again next friday, it only took 2months for bfp last time xxxxx i highly recommend it along with a book by emma cannon the baby making bible i think its called, it completely backs up the acupuncture, gives you things to eat drink and avoid to help. my acupuncturists friend wrote the book and he highly recommends it! xxxxx

Oooh really i didnt know that i could get it free, i think il make an appointment when i get back in try it out :) 
Aww i am sorry that it ended in etopic hun that must of been awful :hugs:
I will have a look now on google for that book, il do anything to get a :bfp:
Thanks Hispirits :flower:

xx


----------



## paula181

oliv said:


> Hi girls, dunno if im too late to post in here but ill let you know anyway!!!
> 
> Over a year ago i got a reading from Jenny Renny, i wast TTC at the time but my friend wanted me to get one with her. Well i found it yesterday in my email and this is what it said:
> 
> Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of June 2011 from a cycle that begins in May. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the 29th of February 2012 and the 5th of March 2012.
> 
> My AF is due around the 5th of June so she could be right :D

Ooh fx Oliv :dust::dust:

xx


----------



## paula181

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hi Frankie, Paula :flower:

I've always had irregular periods. I think it maybe because I'm tall and thin, I'm 6'1" and am 140. So my BMI is a little low. I havent seen anyone yet. But I think if nothing happens by the end of June I'll bring it up at my annual appointment. 

Gotta run to work I'll chat later:)

Hi hispirits!!! :hugs:

:dust: to everyone!! 

www.fertilaid.com


----------



## Hispirits

Tallmom2b said:


> Hi Frankie, Paula :flower:
> 
> I've always had irregular periods. I think it maybe because I'm tall and thin, I'm 6'1" and am 140. So my BMI is a little low. I havent seen anyone yet. But I think if nothing happens by the end of June I'll bring it up at my annual appointment.
> 
> Gotta run to work I'll chat later:)
> 
> Hi hispirits!!! :hugs:
> 
> :dust: to everyone!!
> 
> www.fertilaid.com

i just looked, its def your low bmi, it completely correlates with all your symptoms, get eating girl!! xxx :winkwink:


----------



## BeautifulD

I havent read back but congrats to those that have got their bfps as for me bfn this crazy crazy cycle! Xxx


----------



## lolam15

Hispirits said:


> well i can safely say i'm out now, temp dipped big time again this morning. my bbs arent as sore now so its just a case of waiting for af to show. never mind xxxx

Hiya, just got back from hols, disappointed to see you haven't got your bfp yet, you're not out yet, so fx for you.
I see there are a few bfp this month, congrats to everyone that got one. 
Tallmom- hope your cycle rights itself soon- must be soo frustrating.

Had such a great time in Florida but left me so unsettled. So jealous of all you ladies who live in America. Guess outlets and Walgreens are amazing, spent a fortune in both of them lol.

Anyway, cd3 for me and this is the month for all my predictions so here's hoping.

Gl and babydust to all xxx


----------



## Hispirits

lolam15 said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> well i can safely say i'm out now, temp dipped big time again this morning. my bbs arent as sore now so its just a case of waiting for af to show. never mind xxxx
> 
> Hiya, just got back from hols, disappointed to see you haven't got your bfp yet, you're not out yet, so fx for you.
> I see there are a few bfp this month, congrats to everyone that got one.
> Tallmom- hope your cycle rights itself soon- must be soo frustrating.
> 
> Had such a great time in Florida but left me so unsettled. So jealous of all you ladies who live in America. Guess outlets and Walgreens are amazing, spent a fortune in both of them lol.
> 
> Anyway, cd3 for me and this is the month for all my predictions so here's hoping.
> 
> Gl and babydust to all xxxClick to expand...

hiya lolam!!! i'm so glad you had a lovely hol'
good to have you back!
i know totally bummed about thie month, up until today i really believed i was, been so wiped out the last week. but never mind. i think i'm gonna smep this month ..:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hispirits said:


> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> Hi Frankie, Paula :flower:
> 
> I've always had irregular periods. I think it maybe because I'm tall and thin, I'm 6'1" and am 140. So my BMI is a little low. I havent seen anyone yet. But I think if nothing happens by the end of June I'll bring it up at my annual appointment.
> 
> Gotta run to work I'll chat later:)
> 
> Hi hispirits!!! :hugs:
> 
> :dust: to everyone!!
> 
> www.fertilaid.com
> 
> i just looked, its def your low bmi, it completely correlates with all your symptoms, get eating girl!! xxx :winkwink:Click to expand...

I've always had a high metabolism, I eat like crazy! It doesn't help that I have a super active life style that's including work. :bodyb:



lolam15 said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> well i can safely say i'm out now, temp dipped big time again this morning. my bbs arent as sore now so its just a case of waiting for af to show. never mind xxxx
> 
> Hiya, just got back from hols, disappointed to see you haven't got your bfp yet, you're not out yet, so fx for you.
> I see there are a few bfp this month, congrats to everyone that got one.
> Tallmom- hope your cycle rights itself soon- must be soo frustrating.
> 
> Had such a great time in Florida but left me so unsettled. So jealous of all you ladies who live in America. Guess outlets and Walgreens are amazing, spent a fortune in both of them lol.
> 
> Anyway, cd3 for me and this is the month for all my predictions so here's hoping.
> 
> Gl and babydust to all xxxClick to expand...

Hey lolam! Glad you had fun in FL! How was the weather? 
Fx for you this cycle!! :dust:


----------



## paula181

Omg i havent moved most of the night i have been watching videos on youtube about a woman videoing from ttc to pregnancy and all through the weeks. Shes amazing cos she gives all her symptoms etc. Heres a link if anyone wants a watch https://www.youtube.com/user/xxxjoelpolexxx I am a lil addicted :blush::haha:

Oh and this woman who has pcos and her long time ttc and eventually getting her bfp! I actually cried watching it :( Made me think not to give up hope :dust::dust: https://www.youtube.com/user/thebubblelush

xx


----------



## Hispirits

CD1 for me today XXXX


----------



## Hispirits

i think that maybe next month it won't be my month either, but its ok because that means july will be and then my baby will be born in May next year so my readings could have had a bit of accuracy :)


----------



## paula181

Oh Hispirits i am soooo sorry :hugs: :hugs: 

xx


----------



## paula181

Think i am not far behind you, ive got period cramps!!

xx


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hispirits said:


> i think that maybe next month it won't be my month either, but its ok because that means july will be and then my baby will be born in May next year so my readings could have had a bit of accuracy :)

So sorry Hispirits!! :hugs: you and I will get our July :bfp:! Then we'll have spring babies :bunny:

We are in NH right now headed to VT today. :)


----------



## Hispirits

yeah thats what i thought, my birthdays decemeber 26th, its sucks having a winter birthday, so i'm quite happy for my little baby to be born a bit later on. xxxx whats NH and VT?

alot of people get cramps Paula with bfp or bfn. i have really learnt my lesson this month, bfp is af in disguise and visa versa, so you never really know until af diesn't show :) xx


----------



## paula181

Well im not going to get ny hopes up better that way then i dont get upset. If Af shows il pick myself up n tru again! I wont give up til i get my bfp :)
Hope your ok :flower:
xx


----------



## FrankieGirl16

Hispririts: I'm so sorry! Hopefully next month it will happen!

Has anyone ever had an IUI before? I'm having my first one tomorrow. I took an ovidrel shot tonight and the doctor said to have timed intercourse, and then again in the morning to provide a sample. We just babydanced last night too, so I asked the other doctor when I stopped in today and told her about the bd from last night and she said we should just skip today then so that tomorrow's sample is better. I hope that's the right decision! I am really excited about the IUI but I know I can't get my hopes up b/c it doesnt mean it's def. going to happen. This 2ww is going to be a VERY LONG one!


----------



## FrankieGirl16

paula181 said:


> FrankieGirl16 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Girls,
> I just wanted to let you know that i also have pcos and irregular cycles. My last cycle was going on over 60 days with no signs of ovulation (I had a blood test) so that's when I started seeing the doctors at the fertility clinic. Luckily my insurance covers it. Do you girls have insurance/does it cover anything? That really sucks if it doesn't, it's so expensive. I'm on my third cycle of clomid/ovidrel which makes me ovulate every month. I know how frustrating it is ttc w/irregular cycles b/c you never know/if when your ovulating, when to babydance, if your preggo, etc! I really hope that the fertilaid works for you. I've never heard of it. How did you find out about it? Have any of you tried doing acupuncture? That's supposed to help too. I'm doing it now but I don't know if it's helping b/c I'm also using the meds. My 2 friends with pcos did acupuncture though, with no meds, and they both started getting regular periods every month. One girl was ttc for two years with pcos and after 3 months of acupuncture/herbs she got preg. That can add up in costs too, but no where as near as much as the doctors. Hopefully everyone will get preggo soon, baby dust to all!
> 
> Hiya Frankiegirl pcos is a right pain in the ass isnt it :growlmad: How long have you been diagnosed with it for?
> Fortunatly i am in the UK so medication is free (then again i havent had fertility drugs yet!) My cycles are really erratic at the mo i am n cycle day 130+, its driving me mad cos like you say you dont know when you Ov and when to :sex: Also doing opk doesnt apparently work either :nope:
> I havent tried Acupuncture but i have looked into it and i think if i am not pregnant by the time i get back off hols i am going to try it!! What are you using to get your :bfp:?
> :dust::dust:Click to expand...

hi paula! I was diagnosed with PCOS when I was a teenager because of my irregular periods, so I was on the birth control pill for 10 years and I was very regular while on the pills. Once I came off my periods were irregular again.
I ttc for a year before going to the doctors. I am using clomid on days 3-7 of my cycle to help make follicles and then I take an HCG trigger shot called Ovidrel. I have to go in each week for bloodwork and ultrasounds to measure follicles and hormone levels, then they tell me when to take the shot. I just took it today. For acupucture I just take the herbs that she gives me but I have no idea what's in them! When I was on my really long cycles they gave me Provera to start my period. Maybe you can ask about getting that. It induces your period. You have to take it for about 5 days and then you get your period 2-3 days after your last dose.


----------



## Hispirits

I had iui about 4/5 years ago. Do as she says in regards to his sperm, but after youve had the iui get in as much bd as poss because your uterus will be in prime condition to accept the pregnancy.
The procedure is unconfortable, I really didn't like it all. But I was only 22 when I had it done, I think now perhaps I was to young and wish I had waited, I really didn't make the most of the opportunity, having said that, I now realise I was to young to have a baby despite how much I've always wanted one. I think maybe I jumped the gun a bit having fertilty treatment so young. But I learned from it. 
Just be relaxed, take it easy after and take care of your self during the tww.
Goodluck xxx:hugs:


----------



## Hispirits

I feel the same Paula, I think must woman who have trouble ttc are 10 x more resilient and strong than those who fall preg with no complications or hassles. But the resilience and strength we have to have will be rewarded in the end and we will know how much more our baby is worth because we had to fight hard for it, so we will appreciate it and make so much more of it. And our babies will reap the benefits of that X. :hugs:


----------



## FrankieGirl16

Hispirits said:


> I feel the same Paula, I think must woman who have trouble ttc are 10 x more resilient and strong than those who fall preg with no complications or hassles. But the resilience and strength we have to have will be rewarded in the end and we will know how much more our baby is worth because we had to fight hard for it, so we will appreciate it and make so much more of it. And our babies will reap the benefits of that X. :hugs:

I agree! I actually get annoyed sometimes with my one friend who literally fell preg. the first month trying b/c she is 2 years younger than me, and she always says things like, One day you'll see... when talking about her baby. I don't know why that annoys me, but it does! When I first started this ttc thing last year I was wary of if I was REALLY ready to be a mom. Now that it's been over a year of TTC I KNOW I'm ready and want it more than anything in the world. My DH also seemed a little wary last year when we started and now he wants it so bad too! I don't know if he wants to be a dad as much as I want to be a mom, or if he is just sick of ttc month after month with negative results! Either way I know when we do get preggo we will be all the more grateful and appreciative.


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hi ladies:) I'm in VT now (Vermont). We have cell service here so I'm sneaking a peak at my phone while my honey is asleep in the tent:haha:

Frankie, good luck with your IUI! :thumbup:
Your reading was really positive I felt for this cycle, I really think this could be the one! :dust:

I'm afraid that if/when I go to get fertiliy help they will find I have pcos. I wish I knew what I needed to do to my body work right. 
Ive read about all these drugs like provera and the side affects sound pretty scary. 
I've been haveing watery/eggwhite cm so maybe my body is gearing up to O again :shrug: fx!


----------



## FrankieGirl16

Tallmom, good luck with O, your cm is a great sign! I haven't had any side effects from the provera or clomid.. it's all been a breeze so far!

I had my IUI today, it was really easy and quick but I did have some cramping afterward. Fingers crossed it works! June 13th is my test date, unless AF shows up before then. Thats sooooooooo far away!


----------



## lolam15

FrankieGirl16 said:


> Tallmom, good luck with O, your cm is a great sign! I haven't had any side effects from the provera or clomid.. it's all been a breeze so far!
> 
> I had my IUI today, it was really easy and quick but I did have some cramping afterward. Fingers crossed it works! June 13th is my test date, unless AF shows up before then. Thats sooooooooo far away!

Good Luck with the IUI. Fxxd you get your :bfp: Hon xx


----------



## lolam15

Hi ladies. Have been trying to keep the post holiday positive vibe going, but today i am just thoroughly pi**ed off!! A very close friend has been waiting for me to get back to tell me that she has just found out she is four months pregnant!!! I am happy for her, but she wasnt trying, and although she has been with her partner for 8 years they dont live together (he still lives with his mum who she doesnt get on with, and has no intention of moving out), he doesnt work regularly and he wouldnt even buy her an engagement ring because he isnt financially secure. She told me about 6 years ago she would still be living like this when she is 30, so I worry that because her 30th is in a few weeks she has decided to force him in to some kind of action. I hope she know what she is doing!! But its made me so fed up. I really feel like giving up ttc. Its been two years now and im so sick of people popping out babies no problem, for all the wrong reasons, when i put so much time, effort and energy into this every month just for the bloody witch to get me every time. I just dont think i can keep doing it. Had a rant to my dh earlier and he thinks we should give it til the end of the year like we agreed but i just dont think i have the will to any more. Sorry for the doom and gloom mega rant, but AAAAAAAAAARRRRRGGGGHHHH. 

Hope you feel better hispirits, you and tallmom are so positive, how do you keep it up??

Hope you are having a great holiday Tallmom.

Babydust to everybody, maybe some will come my way too xxxx


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hi ladies:)

Haven't heard from you hispirits in a while, hope your okay sweetie.

Frankie, thanks for telling me you haven't had any side affects, that makes me feel better. I guess they have to tell you about all the possibilities so no one can sue them. Still it freaks me out.:haha:

If something doesn't happen by the end of June I'm going to go all hard core :winkwink: 
I'm missing tracking my temp this weekend! I hope when I temp Tuesday morn I find my temps are way up:thumbup: I've felt twingey in the ovary area a bit. [-o&lt;

I know what you mean lolam, I am finding it more difficult to deal with finding out yet another person is preggo. It makes me want to cry sometimes. My bosses wife is pregnant, she's all sweet and happy and sporting here cute baby bump. It hurts to see her, I know that sounds awful but it makes me sad. 
I'm trying so hard to be positive, have faith and to be happy, but it IS starting to consume me and I think it's something we all have to be careful to not let happen. 
I thought too that I wanted to go back to NTNP but considering my situation, I think I need to be persistent.

<3 you ladies, glad I have you all to share this with.
I'm really praying for all of us :dust:


----------



## paula181

FrankieGirl16 said:


> paula181 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FrankieGirl16 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Girls,
> I just wanted to let you know that i also have pcos and irregular cycles. My last cycle was going on over 60 days with no signs of ovulation (I had a blood test) so that's when I started seeing the doctors at the fertility clinic. Luckily my insurance covers it. Do you girls have insurance/does it cover anything? That really sucks if it doesn't, it's so expensive. I'm on my third cycle of clomid/ovidrel which makes me ovulate every month. I know how frustrating it is ttc w/irregular cycles b/c you never know/if when your ovulating, when to babydance, if your preggo, etc! I really hope that the fertilaid works for you. I've never heard of it. How did you find out about it? Have any of you tried doing acupuncture? That's supposed to help too. I'm doing it now but I don't know if it's helping b/c I'm also using the meds. My 2 friends with pcos did acupuncture though, with no meds, and they both started getting regular periods every month. One girl was ttc for two years with pcos and after 3 months of acupuncture/herbs she got preg. That can add up in costs too, but no where as near as much as the doctors. Hopefully everyone will get preggo soon, baby dust to all!
> 
> Hiya Frankiegirl pcos is a right pain in the ass isnt it :growlmad: How long have you been diagnosed with it for?
> Fortunatly i am in the UK so medication is free (then again i havent had fertility drugs yet!) My cycles are really erratic at the mo i am n cycle day 130+, its driving me mad cos like you say you dont know when you Ov and when to :sex: Also doing opk doesnt apparently work either :nope:
> I havent tried Acupuncture but i have looked into it and i think if i am not pregnant by the time i get back off hols i am going to try it!! What are you using to get your :bfp:?
> :dust::dust:Click to expand...
> 
> hi paula! I was diagnosed with PCOS when I was a teenager because of my irregular periods, so I was on the birth control pill for 10 years and I was very regular while on the pills. Once I came off my periods were irregular again.
> I ttc for a year before going to the doctors. I am using clomid on days 3-7 of my cycle to help make follicles and then I take an HCG trigger shot called Ovidrel. I have to go in each week for bloodwork and ultrasounds to measure follicles and hormone levels, then they tell me when to take the shot. I just took it today. For acupucture I just take the herbs that she gives me but I have no idea what's in them! When I was on my really long cycles they gave me Provera to start my period. Maybe you can ask about getting that. It induces your period. You have to take it for about 5 days and then you get your period 2-3 days after your last dose.Click to expand...

Wow you really have to do alot to get cycles sorted, so your pcos must be really bad. I am praying that you wont have to do that for much longer n get your :bfp:
xx


----------



## paula181

Hispirits i totally agree. People that try hard for their baby love n cherish their baby more. I tried for nearly 2years for my daughter and shes the best thing since sliced bread....shes hardwork at times but i wouldnt change her. I say i made her n shes perfect to me!! :)

xx


----------



## paula181

Helloooo ladies how are you all?!

Today i am grumpy has hell n starting petty fights with my poor partner. He doesnt know whats hit him:rofl: Also i am sleepy n a lil achy/crampy. I wish my body would make a move!!

Sending you all positive :bfp: vibes and plenty of :dust::dust:

xx


----------



## wantingagirl

I posted a couple of days ago but no-one seemed to reply :(


----------



## paula181

wantingagirl said:


> I posted a couple of days ago but no-one seemed to reply :(

Aww sorry hun, sometimes posts can be missed :wacko:
How are you? 

xx


----------



## lolam15

wantingagirl said:


> I posted a couple of days ago but no-one seemed to reply :(

Sorry petal. What did you post?? Sometimes when the boards are busy posts get missed. We all seem a bit down in the dumps just now. 
Hope everyone feels better soon. Babydust to everyone xx


----------



## mummy2one

Gail seems to be right for me with a May conception Ive just found out tonight that were expecting :happydance:


----------



## Claire1

mummy2one said:


> Gail seems to be right for me with a May conception Ive just found out tonight that were expecting :happydance:

Congratulations! H&H 9 months:flower:


----------



## Hispirits

wantingagirl said:


> I posted a couple of days ago but no-one seemed to reply :(

:flower: sorry hunny xxx
what did you post xxx
:hugs:


----------



## Hispirits

i'm here, i'm ok
i just gave myself the weekend off bnb, lol

lolam i'm with you
i completely feel like stopping now
i think i may keep doing bbt and my cbfm, but take a back seat for a couple of months.
i just had a really good job opportunity open up, but its 6 months temporary then they make you full time, i think if i'm pregnant i may not get the full time job. i only really need the job to get a mortgage. i don't have to keep it. so i think i may go a bit more chillaxed about it for the next few months.
had a lovely weekend, when i get a job, and we get a mortgage we are definitely moving to a new town, but its quite out of the way so i've finally relented and said i would learn to drive. i wasn't allowed when i was younger because of my epilepsy, but i've been seizure free since 2007 so don't really have an excuse anymore. so dh gave m my first driving lesson yesterday and promised me i can have a VW Beetle when i pass, awesome insentive

Frankie pleased your iui went well, keeping everything crossed for you.

hope your doing well paula

hope you have a lovely weekend camping tallmom 

xxxxxx


----------



## Tallmom2b

mummy2one said:


> Gail seems to be right for me with a May conception Ive just found out tonight that were expecting :happydance:

Congrats!!:happydance:


----------



## wantingagirl

Oh hey everyone thanks for the kind words and congrats to the BFP!

Yes it is easily done I just didnt want keep on posting something and being rude :haha:

Sandra Gibbs gave me a conception for may/june and looks like I should ovulate (hopefully) in the next couple of days, maybe even tomorrow. 

I did have a loss and she sed I was quite far along which was wrong lost my baby 5+4 so I dont know how much to believe of it anyway we shall see.

She said the baby I lost was a boy and the next one will be another boy. Said due date would be in February. 

xxx


----------



## Want2bMum

hello ladies,

cheri22 predicted a conception/find out/birth month in june with a girl...

of course I am hoping it is a conception/find out month... I am soooooo excited to see whether she is right..

How long does Gail take for the prediction?

baby dust to all


----------



## paula181

mummy2one said:


> Gail seems to be right for me with a May conception Ive just found out tonight that were expecting :happydance:

:wohoo: congratulations hunnie :happydance:

xx


----------



## paula181

wantingagirl said:


> Oh hey everyone thanks for the kind words and congrats to the BFP!
> 
> Yes it is easily done I just didnt want keep on posting something and being rude :haha:
> 
> Sandra Gibbs gave me a conception for may/june and looks like I should ovulate (hopefully) in the next couple of days, maybe even tomorrow.
> 
> I did have a loss and she sed I was quite far along which was wrong lost my baby 5+4 so I dont know how much to believe of it anyway we shall see.
> 
> She said the baby I lost was a boy and the next one will be another boy. Said due date would be in February.
> 
> xxx

I am sorry for your loss :hugs:
I like Sandras readings, things she said in my reading were spot on to how im feeling! I think with these readings its best not to get your hopes up too much!! :shrug:
Have you had any other readings or is it just Gails? 

xx


----------



## lolam15

mummy2one said:


> Gail seems to be right for me with a May conception Ive just found out tonight that were expecting :happydance:

Congratulations petal xxx :happydance:


----------



## lolam15

wantingagirl said:


> Oh hey everyone thanks for the kind words and congrats to the BFP!
> 
> Yes it is easily done I just didnt want keep on posting something and being rude :haha:
> 
> Sandra Gibbs gave me a conception for may/june and looks like I should ovulate (hopefully) in the next couple of days, maybe even tomorrow.
> 
> I did have a loss and she sed I was quite far along which was wrong lost my baby 5+4 so I dont know how much to believe of it anyway we shall see.
> 
> She said the baby I lost was a boy and the next one will be another boy. Said due date would be in February.
> 
> xxx

Sorry for your loss honey. Fxxd you get that eggy this cycle xx


----------



## Tallmom2b

wantingagirl said:


> Oh hey everyone thanks for the kind words and congrats to the BFP!
> 
> Yes it is easily done I just didnt want keep on posting something and being rude :haha:
> 
> Sandra Gibbs gave me a conception for may/june and looks like I should ovulate (hopefully) in the next couple of days, maybe even tomorrow.
> 
> I did have a loss and she sed I was quite far along which was wrong lost my baby 5+4 so I dont know how much to believe of it anyway we shall see.
> 
> She said the baby I lost was a boy and the next one will be another boy. Said due date would be in February.
> 
> xxx

Sorry for your loss :hugs: Fx for you this cycle! :dust: 




Want2bMum said:


> hello ladies,
> 
> cheri22 predicted a conception/find out/birth month in june with a girl...
> 
> of course I am hoping it is a conception/find out month... I am soooooo excited to see whether she is right..
> 
> How long does Gail take for the prediction?
> 
> baby dust to all

Hi Want2bmum :flower: I think it took Gail a few days to do mine at the time because she was having migraines. But I really liked her reading. :thumbup:
:dust:


----------



## FrankieGirl16

Wanting a girl: Sooo sorry for your loss, keeping everything crossed for you!

Lolam: I feel really bad that you are so frustrated you feel like giving up. I can't even imagine what its like ttc for 2 years. I'm only a little bit over 1 year and I feel like its been an eternity. Perhaps if you stop trying, that's when it will happen! It seems to work like that for so many others.. I'm at the age now where one friend after another is getting pregnant and although I am happy for them, its always a reminder of how I'm NOT pregnant. I even feel like now they will start to feel bad telling me they are preg. b/c of what I'm going through. Hopefully this month will be the one!

Tallmom: I'm glad you are having fun camping! I am so bad with temping, I was really trying to be good this cycle b/c my acupuncturist wants me to bring in the chart, and my dog literally ate the basal body thermometer I was using! Can't win!! Let me know when you try the yoga video if you like it, I hope you do. 

Hispirits: I thought my IUI went well but now I'm doubtful. They said that they need at least 5 million sperm to go through with it and that is the exact number my DH had, so he basically had the minimum. (After the wash). I also believe I only had 1 mature follicle and my lining was only 4.5 the day before IUI. I've read that the lining needs to be closer to an 8 for pregnancy to occur. I don't know how much it thickened after I took the ovidrel, perhaps it got up to a 6 the next day. Do you know anything about these numbers?

Mummy2one: CONGRATS!!!!!!!

Thanks and babydust to all!


----------



## Hotpink

Could you please add me to the list ?

I just got my reading from sky
July/August con. Girl


----------



## pambolina21

Gail was wrong...no BFP BEFORE June....on CD6 now....I'm still in for June though....been taking Clomid so FX!!!!


----------



## Hispirits

hi sorry i haven't been about, all my work has to be handed in for marking this week and i'm setting up the end of year exhibition. 
hope your all well
any updates/alterations that tneed to be done to the front page can you post on my wall and i'll do the lot on friday/saturday when everything is done.
xxxx


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hi everyone:)

Back from Vt and took my temp this morn. And had a major dip, so keeping my fx I'll o this time!!!!


----------



## paula181

:hi: Hellloooooooo ladies, how are you all??

I am buzzing today i have been offered another house (so got 2 to choose from) its rented unfortunately but cos im moving area from kn*bhead ex finger:) its the only way to do it. I am estatic its been a long time coming and its a fresh start for us all.....eeek!! :dance::yipee:

xx


----------



## Tallmom2b

paula181 said:


> :hi: Hellloooooooo ladies, how are you all??
> 
> I am buzzing today i have been offered another house (so got 2 to choose from) its rented unfortunately but cos im moving area from kn*bhead ex finger:) its the only way to do it. I am estatic its been a long time coming and its a fresh start for us all.....eeek!! :dance::yipee:
> 
> xx

Glad you get to move away from your ex, no doubt you are psyched!! :thumbup:

Gl with your move:)


----------



## LLbean

hello ladies...would like to add mine to your list and see what pans out

So far I got this
Cherri22...JUNE and BOY so this is either birth month, conceive month or the month you find out in.

Psychich Star...I feel that you will conceive in October 2011 and will give birth to a baby girl

Just ordered one from Gail...will report on what she says as soon as I know


----------



## Tallmom2b

LLbean said:


> hello ladies...would like to add mine to your list and see what pans out
> 
> So far I got this
> Cherri22...JUNE and BOY so this is either birth month, conceive month or the month you find out in.
> 
> Psychich Star...I feel that you will conceive in October 2011 and will give birth to a baby girl
> 
> Just ordered one from Gail...will report on what she says as soon as I know

Hi llbean:flower: I really liked my star one and gail's too:thumbup: Gail has been pretty accurate so far.

Fx for you, :dust:


----------



## LLbean

Thank you Tall Mom... yes I like my STAR one better than the Cherri one hehehe. It was more of a brief report but I like the outcome (girl) better hahaha

lets see what Gail says...may be a week before I hear back


----------



## FrankieGirl16

Thinking about getting a fourth prediction, even though I promised myself I wouldn't! I already have a gail, panrosa and babylove one. Who should I go to next?


----------



## FrankieGirl16

Hey tallmom, was everything okay with my addressing of the dvd or were rumors started in your small town? hoping it was alright!


----------



## Hotpink

Well ladies July conieve or get my :bfp: in July reading and not doubting it either... looking forward in finding out which one it would be either way ill be happy...


----------



## Tallmom2b

FrankieGirl16 said:


> Thinking about getting a fourth prediction, even though I promised myself I wouldn't! I already have a gail, panrosa and babylove one. Who should I go to next?

I liked my psychicstar one, it was a bit more but it was a long detailed reading, she was really nice :thumbup:
I've been itching to get a babylove one, just the 5 dollar, but I think i'll wait a bit longer. :winkwink:



FrankieGirl16 said:


> Hey tallmom, was everything okay with my addressing of the dvd or were rumors started in your small town? hoping it was alright!

Well no one has asked me yet... But that doesn't mean they aren't talking :haha:


Check out my smiley face everyone, isn't it awesome!! :happydance::wohoo:
 



Attached Files:







securedownload.jpg
File size: 40.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## lolam15

Tallmom2b said:


> FrankieGirl16 said:
> 
> 
> Thinking about getting a fourth prediction, even though I promised myself I wouldn't! I already have a gail, panrosa and babylove one. Who should I go to next?
> 
> I liked my psychicstar one, it was a bit more but it was a long detailed reading, she was really nice :thumbup:
> I've been itching to get a babylove one, just the 5 dollar, but I think i'll wait a bit longer. :winkwink:
> 
> 
> 
> FrankieGirl16 said:
> 
> 
> Hey tallmom, was everything okay with my addressing of the dvd or were rumors started in your small town? hoping it was alright!Click to expand...
> 
> Well no one has asked me yet... But that doesn't mean they aren't talking :haha:
> 
> 
> Check out my smiley face everyone, isn't it awesome!! :happydance::wohoo:Click to expand...

Congratulations!!! :wohoo: So pleased for you. Your holiday must have done the trick. Hope you get your :bfp: this month too. You really deserve it hon. Fxxd for you. Gl xx


----------



## Hispirits

Tallmom2b said:


> FrankieGirl16 said:
> 
> 
> Thinking about getting a fourth prediction, even though I promised myself I wouldn't! I already have a gail, panrosa and babylove one. Who should I go to next?
> 
> I liked my psychicstar one, it was a bit more but it was a long detailed reading, she was really nice :thumbup:
> I've been itching to get a babylove one, just the 5 dollar, but I think i'll wait a bit longer. :winkwink:
> 
> 
> 
> FrankieGirl16 said:
> 
> 
> Hey tallmom, was everything okay with my addressing of the dvd or were rumors started in your small town? hoping it was alright!Click to expand...
> 
> Well no one has asked me yet... But that doesn't mean they aren't talking
> :haha:
> 
> 
> Check out my smiley face everyone, isn't it awesome!! :happydance::wohoo:Click to expand...

Oh tallmom I'm so happy for you, I'm keeping everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hispirits said:


> Oh tallmom I'm so happy for you, I'm keeping everything crossed for you xxx

Thanks! :hugs: I'm hoping those temps will continue to go up and I get my cross hairs soon!!

Have a great last day at uni and I hope that everything goes well with getting your mortgage! I really hope we both get our :bfp: soon!!


----------



## wantingagirl

Thanks everyone for your kinds words :flower:

Ive been struggling a bit with my loss but think Im getting there. Can you add me down on the front page, was sandra and conception may/june boy :thumbup:

I think Im gonna get one from Gail when I get paid she seems spot on 

xx


----------



## LLbean

@Tallmom...congrats on the smiley..get to it ;-)

@Hispirits... how do I get added to the first page too? from what you have posted on it this far it looks like Gail had the most accuracy of them all... lets see what I get from her


----------



## Hispirits

LLbean said:


> @Tallmom...congrats on the smiley..get to it ;-)
> 
> @Hispirits... how do I get added to the first page too? from what you have posted on it this far it looks like Gail had the most accuracy of them all... lets see what I get from her

i'm updating the front tomorrow, sorry, i've been a been absent, but i've been really busy, btu if you post your prediction to my front page so i don't have to trace it back through the thread i'll add you on. xx
:hugs:


----------



## LLbean

ok done...thank you!


----------



## mummy2one

Could you update mine I got :bfp: 29/05 :happydance:
Thank you :thumbup:

:dust: to all


----------



## LLbean

wow Mummy2one...sound like Gail was very close...almost June! CONGRATS!


----------



## FrankieGirl16

Tallmom2b said:


> FrankieGirl16 said:
> 
> 
> Thinking about getting a fourth prediction, even though I promised myself I wouldn't! I already have a gail, panrosa and babylove one. Who should I go to next?
> 
> I liked my psychicstar one, it was a bit more but it was a long detailed reading, she was really nice :thumbup:
> I've been itching to get a babylove one, just the 5 dollar, but I think i'll wait a bit longer. :winkwink:
> 
> 
> 
> FrankieGirl16 said:
> 
> 
> Hey tallmom, was everything okay with my addressing of the dvd or were rumors started in your small town? hoping it was alright!Click to expand...
> 
> Well no one has asked me yet... But that doesn't mean they aren't talking :haha:
> 
> 
> Check out my smiley face everyone, isn't it awesome!! :happydance::wohoo:Click to expand...

Congrats and good luck! I hope soon they have something real to talk about! How did you know when to take the ovulation predictor kit, or have you been doing them all this time?


----------



## FrankieGirl16

mummy2one said:


> could you update mine i got :bfp: 29/05 :happydance:
> Thank you :thumbup:
> 
> :dust: To all

congrats!!


----------



## Hotpink

FrankieGirl16 said:


> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FrankieGirl16 said:
> 
> 
> Thinking about getting a fourth prediction, even though I promised myself I wouldn't! I already have a gail, panrosa and babylove one. Who should I go to next?
> 
> I liked my psychicstar one, it was a bit more but it was a long detailed reading, she was really nice :thumbup:
> I've been itching to get a babylove one, just the 5 dollar, but I think i'll wait a bit longer. :winkwink:
> 
> 
> 
> FrankieGirl16 said:
> 
> 
> Hey tallmom, was everything okay with my addressing of the dvd or were rumors started in your small town? hoping it was alright!Click to expand...
> 
> Well no one has asked me yet... But that doesn't mean they aren't talking :haha:
> 
> 
> Check out my smiley face everyone, isn't it awesome!! :happydance::wohoo:Click to expand...
> 
> Congrats and good luck! I hope soon they have something real to talk about! How did you know when to take the ovulation predictor kit, or have you been doing them all this time?Click to expand...

Tallmom takes OPKs allthe time cause of your crazt chart take a look at it you'll know why then lol...


----------



## LLbean

ok seriously becoming somewhat of an addict now...just ordered a reading from Babylove too! Ok, I must stop...may the predictions just start coming in and with the gender I prefer ;-)


----------



## lolam15

mummy2one said:


> Could you update mine I got :bfp: 29/05 :happydance:
> Thank you :thumbup:
> 
> :dust: to all

Congratulations. H&H 9 Months to you xx


----------



## Hotpink

lolam15 said:


> mummy2one said:
> 
> 
> Could you update mine I got :bfp: 29/05 :happydance:
> Thank you :thumbup:
> 
> :dust: to all
> 
> Congratulations. H&H 9 Months to you xxClick to expand...

Ditto


----------



## paula181

Tallmom2b said:


> Check out my smiley face everyone, isn't it awesome!! :happydance::wohoo:

:wohoo: maybe your :bfp: will come sooner :thumbup:

xx


----------



## paula181

mummy2one said:


> Could you update mine I got :bfp: 29/05 :happydance:
> Thank you :thumbup:
> 
> :dust: to all

:dance::dance: congratulations
xx


----------



## Tallmom2b

mummy2one said:


> Could you update mine I got :bfp: 29/05 :happydance:
> Thank you :thumbup:
> 
> :dust: to all

Congrats!! :hugs:



FrankieGirl16 said:


> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FrankieGirl16 said:
> 
> 
> Thinking about getting a fourth prediction, even though I promised myself I wouldn't! I already have a gail, panrosa and babylove one. Who should I go to next?
> 
> I liked my psychicstar one, it was a bit more but it was a long detailed reading, she was really nice :thumbup:
> I've been itching to get a babylove one, just the 5 dollar, but I think i'll wait a bit longer. :winkwink:
> 
> 
> 
> FrankieGirl16 said:
> 
> 
> Hey tallmom, was everything okay with my addressing of the dvd or were rumors started in your small town? hoping it was alright!Click to expand...
> 
> Well no one has asked me yet... But that doesn't mean they aren't talking :haha:
> 
> 
> Check out my smiley face everyone, isn't it awesome!! :happydance::wohoo:Click to expand...
> 
> Congrats and good luck! I hope soon they have something real to talk about! How did you know when to take the ovulation predictor kit, or have you been doing them all this time?Click to expand...

I have been doing them all along. I had a feeling I should definitely test on that day because I had so much cm:)
I use the cheapies until I get one that comes out looking positive, then I double check with a cbdigital OPK, because there is no guessing with those, it's either smiley or no smiley.
I also take one the day after to see if LH has stopped surging.


----------



## Tallmom2b

So get this, the past two mornings, at around the same time our meditation room door has swung open on it's own. This door does not have a history of doing this all the time. 
Yesterday morning was the morning after we :sex: when I got my smiley OPK.
I got up left the room, then came back up and noticed it was open! Same senario this morning too! 
The only other time it's done this is after my cat died. We put her in there because it was winter time and we were deciding what we should do, the day after we put her in there the door opened 4 different times in one day and hasn't done it since until yesterday.:shrug:
I don't know it just makes me wonder. I'm sure that room has strong energy because that's where we meditate and it's been blessed by a Tibetan Buddhist monk. 
What are your thoughts? I'm hoping it's a sign we caught the eggy:winkwink:
Although my temp hasn't gone up yet:(


----------



## LLbean

Tallmom2b said:


> So get this, the past two mornings, at around the same time our meditation room door has swung open on it's own. This door does not have a history of doing this all the time.
> Yesterday morning was the morning after we :sex: when I got my smiley OPK.
> I got up left the room, then came back up and noticed it was open! Same senario this morning too!
> The only other time it's done this is after my cat died. We put her in there because it was winter time and we were deciding what we should do, the day after we put her in there the door opened 4 different times in one day and hasn't done it since until yesterday.:shrug:
> I don't know it just makes me wonder. I'm sure that room has strong energy because that's where we meditate and it's been blessed by a Tibetan Buddhist monk.
> What are your thoughts? I'm hoping it's a sign we caught the eggy:winkwink:
> Although my temp hasn't gone up yet:(

WOW...well in my humble opinion some one is trying to tell you something indeed... The temp probably has not gone up yet as your OPK shows + from 12 to 36 hours before ovulation... so the egg may still be on it's journey to the right place...it is good to have the spermies there waiting for her :flower:


----------



## Hotpink

LLbean said:


> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> So get this, the past two mornings, at around the same time our meditation room door has swung open on it's own. This door does not have a history of doing this all the time.
> Yesterday morning was the morning after we :sex: when I got my smiley OPK.
> I got up left the room, then came back up and noticed it was open! Same senario this morning too!
> The only other time it's done this is after my cat died. We put her in there because it was winter time and we were deciding what we should do, the day after we put her in there the door opened 4 different times in one day and hasn't done it since until yesterday.:shrug:
> I don't know it just makes me wonder. I'm sure that room has strong energy because that's where we meditate and it's been blessed by a Tibetan Buddhist monk.
> What are your thoughts? I'm hoping it's a sign we caught the eggy:winkwink:
> Although my temp hasn't gone up yet:(
> 
> WOW...well in my humble opinion some one is trying to tell you something indeed... The temp probably has not gone up yet as your OPK shows + from 12 to 36 hours before ovulation... so the egg may still be on it's journey to the right place...it is good to have the spermies there waiting for her :flower:Click to expand...

Ditto


----------



## Hispirits

mummy2one said:


> Gail seems to be right for me with a May conception Ive just found out tonight that were expecting :happydance:

congratulations xx


----------



## Hispirits

O.k girlies the front page is all updated... i think, anything need adjusting, give me a shout.
hope everyone is good
i had my 1st acupuncture yesterday, my acupuncturist thinks i've improved since we met last year which is nice to know, i took my fertility friend charts too which helped him in what ever it is he does. keeping my fingers crossed.
xxx


----------



## FrankieGirl16

hi girls,
Good luck to everyone this month! Hispirits: GL with the acupuncture. I know they say it takes about 3 months of doing it for it to really kick in.. I did in in feb/april, may and now june. This is going to be my last month doing it b/c I don't get paid over the summer so I won't be able to keep up with it. I don't know if its helping bc im also on meds, but my few friends who did it without meds had success.
Tallmom: that's really crazy! Hopefully the door is a sign, sounds like it is to me 

I'm currently 7dpo, 7dpiui and yesterday I thought i was developing allergies, and today i feel even worse (cold or allergies, not sure). Could this be an early symptom? I don't want to get my hopes up. My left side has also had some mild cramps/twinges off and on. AF is due next Friday, 6/11. I really hope she doesn't show. Half way through the 2ww!


----------



## LLbean

Hispirits...thanks for updating that and best of luck with your "needles" ;-)

Fingers crossed for you Frankie!


----------



## FrankieGirl16

Psychic Star is no longer on ebay, and I was just going to order one! :-(
Just ordered a Jenny Renny one... can't wait to see it!!! Does anyone know how long she takes to get back to you?


----------



## LLbean

I believe she is on vacation... her father in law got ill and she had to go to Greece.

UPDATE...wow just checked and indeed she is no longer there! WEIRD!


----------



## Hispirits

FrankieGirl16 said:


> hi girls,
> Good luck to everyone this month! Hispirits: GL with the acupuncture. I know they say it takes about 3 months of doing it for it to really kick in.. I did in in feb/april, may and now june. This is going to be my last month doing it b/c I don't get paid over the summer so I won't be able to keep up with it. I don't know if its helping bc im also on meds, but my few friends who did it without meds had success.
> Tallmom: that's really crazy! Hopefully the door is a sign, sounds like it is to me
> 
> I'm currently 7dpo, 7dpiui and yesterday I thought i was developing allergies, and today i feel even worse (cold or allergies, not sure). Could this be an early symptom? I don't want to get my hopes up. My left side has also had some mild cramps/twinges off and on. AF is due next Friday, 6/11. I really hope she doesn't show. Half way through the 2ww!

Hiya, I worked fir me in the 2nd month last time, so I'm very hopefull.


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hispirits said:


> O.k girlies the front page is all updated... i think, anything need adjusting, give me a shout.
> hope everyone is good
> i had my 1st acupuncture yesterday, my acupuncturist thinks i've improved since we met last year which is nice to know, i took my fertility friend charts too which helped him in what ever it is he does. keeping my fingers crossed.
> xxx

Hope acupuncture does the trick for you!! :hugs: another 2ww coming right up for you;)


FrankieGirl16 said:


> hi girls,
> Good luck to everyone this month! Hispirits: GL with the acupuncture. I know they say it takes about 3 months of doing it for it to really kick in.. I did in in feb/april, may and now june. This is going to be my last month doing it b/c I don't get paid over the summer so I won't be able to keep up with it. I don't know if its helping bc im also on meds, but my few friends who did it without meds had success.
> Tallmom: that's really crazy! Hopefully the door is a sign, sounds like it is to me
> 
> I'm currently 7dpo, 7dpiui and yesterday I thought i was developing allergies, and today i feel even worse (cold or allergies, not sure). Could this be an early symptom? I don't want to get my hopes up. My left side has also had some mild cramps/twinges off and on. AF is due next Friday, 6/11. I really hope she doesn't show. Half way through the 2ww!

Your symptoms sound really good!:thumbup: lots of :dust: to you!

Ya, the meditation room door opened again in the middle of the night! I got up at 1:30am to let my dp in cuz he got home late and didn't have his key:dohh:
When we went back upstairs it was open! It seems like it likes to open when we first get up! Weird.


----------



## Tallmom2b

Frankie, I just peaked at your chart and it looks like an id on cd6!:happydance: Did your symptoms start after that day?


----------



## LLbean

ON PSYCHIC STAR

I wrote to her and she just replied

Hi Elizabeth , yes I am still on but with all with what has been going on I
fell behind with a few disputes but all well now and should be back on
within 24 hours I think , hope you well and enjoying the sunshine , love and
light to you x Star x


----------



## lolam15

LLbean said:


> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> So get this, the past two mornings, at around the same time our meditation room door has swung open on it's own. This door does not have a history of doing this all the time.
> Yesterday morning was the morning after we :sex: when I got my smiley OPK.
> I got up left the room, then came back up and noticed it was open! Same senario this morning too!
> The only other time it's done this is after my cat died. We put her in there because it was winter time and we were deciding what we should do, the day after we put her in there the door opened 4 different times in one day and hasn't done it since until yesterday.:shrug:
> I don't know it just makes me wonder. I'm sure that room has strong energy because that's where we meditate and it's been blessed by a Tibetan Buddhist monk.
> What are your thoughts? I'm hoping it's a sign we caught the eggy:winkwink:
> Although my temp hasn't gone up yet:(
> 
> WOW...well in my humble opinion some one is trying to tell you something indeed... The temp probably has not gone up yet as your OPK shows + from 12 to 36 hours before ovulation... so the egg may still be on it's journey to the right place...it is good to have the spermies there waiting for her :flower:Click to expand...

I definately agree. Lots of babydust to you petal. Gl xxx


----------



## lolam15

Hispirits said:


> O.k girlies the front page is all updated... i think, anything need adjusting, give me a shout.
> hope everyone is good
> i had my 1st acupuncture yesterday, my acupuncturist thinks i've improved since we met last year which is nice to know, i took my fertility friend charts too which helped him in what ever it is he does. keeping my fingers crossed.
> xxx

Good luck with the acupuncture hon xx


----------



## FrankieGirl16

Tallmom2b said:


> Frankie, I just peaked at your chart and it looks like an id on cd6!:happydance: Did your symptoms start after that day?

Hi! My chart is really messed up b/c my dog frankie ate my thermometer that I was using! Lol, so I had to use another one.. which reads completely differently. So I sort of gave up temping this month!

Hispirits, would you mind adding my Jenny Renny prediction the next time you update the first page? She predicted June conception, BFP July. Fingers crossed she is right! (Or that I get it next week even! Although I don't feel like I am preggo yet...)


----------



## lolam15

Well my o has disappeared again!! Always o on cd12. Had a neg opk with a faint line when i tested in the morning, but when i tested on cd13 there wasnt any line at all. I know i usually o within a few hours of my opk, but i usually catch the surge. This is my prediction month but to be honest im not very hopeful now. All i can do is keep my fxxd and hope i caught it xxx


----------



## Hotpink

Could you ladies and be so kind of some advice
https://www.babyandbump.com/baby-names/633859-hotpinks-baby-name-list-help.html


----------



## Hispirits

lolam15 said:


> Well my o has disappeared again!! Always o on cd12. Had a neg opk with a faint line when i tested in the morning, but when i tested on cd13 there wasnt any line at all. I know i usually o within a few hours of my opk, but i usually catch the surge. This is my prediction month but to be honest im not very hopeful now. All i can do is keep my fxxd and hope i caught it xxx

:hugs:
your not out love, i always o on different days. forget the prediction too, it adds so much pressure, and is so disappointing if you don't get your bfp this month. 
i'm still hopeful for you 
perhaps if you don't catch it this month, next month you should try bbt or perhaps indulge in the cbfm you'll be able to pinpoint exactly when you o then.

how are you anyway?
i haven't been n much lately, i decided to take a chill pill from it, i find this site makes me even more anxious, and i put on a stone since ttc! :dohh: so i'm not sitting on the computer no more, i'm getting my ass down the gym.
i found myself sitting waiting for it to happing every day on bnb, and nothing changed, nothing happened, just two months wizzed by, still no bfp, so i'm checking in once a day, and thats it. i'm ttc but i gotta live my life too. i had so many restrictions "just incase", i can't live like that anymore, it could go on for months.so i'm just gonna carry on as normal and not make any restrictions or changes until the day i get a bfp. 
:hugs::kiss:


----------



## lolam15

Hispirits said:


> lolam15 said:
> 
> 
> Well my o has disappeared again!! Always o on cd12. Had a neg opk with a faint line when i tested in the morning, but when i tested on cd13 there wasnt any line at all. I know i usually o within a few hours of my opk, but i usually catch the surge. This is my prediction month but to be honest im not very hopeful now. All i can do is keep my fxxd and hope i caught it xxx
> 
> :hugs:
> your not out love, i always o on different days. forget the prediction too, it adds so much pressure, and is so disappointing if you don't get your bfp this month.
> i'm still hopeful for you
> perhaps if you don't catch it this month, next month you should try bbt or perhaps indulge in the cbfm you'll be able to pinpoint exactly when you o then.
> 
> how are you anyway?
> i haven't been n much lately, i decided to take a chill pill from it, i find this site makes me even more anxious, and i put on a stone since ttc! :dohh: so i'm not sitting on the computer no more, i'm getting my ass down the gym.
> i found myself sitting waiting for it to happing every day on bnb, and nothing changed, nothing happened, just two months wizzed by, still no bfp, so i'm checking in once a day, and thats it. i'm ttc but i gotta live my life too. i had so many restrictions "just incase", i can't live like that anymore, it could go on for months.so i'm just gonna carry on as normal and not make any restrictions or changes until the day i get a bfp.
> :hugs::kiss:Click to expand...

I know what you mean about taking a break hon. Ive been so fed up this month ive wanted to give it all up. Dh wants to keep going til the end of the year so im hanging in there. Was doing the charting and temping for months but felt so stressed out with it all i stopped. O is pretty constany at cd 12 but every few months it doesnt appear til cd 14, not sure why. Feel like i have guven up on it already tbh, booked a little hol in cornwall next may. Feel like i cant put my life on hold for a maybe any more. Feel pretty bummed for both of us hispirits (and tallmom). Think we deserve a bfp just as much as anybody. I really, really hope we get them. I still want to believe lol.
Trying to keep the dream alive. Dont know where i would be without you ladies sometimes.
Babydust and big fat hugs to you all xx


----------



## lolam15

That should be cd 12 i usually o, not cd 13 xx


----------



## lolam15

That should be cd 12 i usually o, not cf 13 xx


----------



## Hispirits

lolam15 said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lolam15 said:
> 
> 
> Well my o has disappeared again!! Always o on cd12. Had a neg opk with a faint line when i tested in the morning, but when i tested on cd13 there wasnt any line at all. I know i usually o within a few hours of my opk, but i usually catch the surge. This is my prediction month but to be honest im not very hopeful now. All i can do is keep my fxxd and hope i caught it xxx
> 
> :hugs:
> your not out love, i always o on different days. forget the prediction too, it adds so much pressure, and is so disappointing if you don't get your bfp this month.
> i'm still hopeful for you
> perhaps if you don't catch it this month, next month you should try bbt or perhaps indulge in the cbfm you'll be able to pinpoint exactly when you o then.
> 
> how are you anyway?
> i haven't been n much lately, i decided to take a chill pill from it, i find this site makes me even more anxious, and i put on a stone since ttc! :dohh: so i'm not sitting on the computer no more, i'm getting my ass down the gym.
> i found myself sitting waiting for it to happing every day on bnb, and nothing changed, nothing happened, just two months wizzed by, still no bfp, so i'm checking in once a day, and thats it. i'm ttc but i gotta live my life too. i had so many restrictions "just incase", i can't live like that anymore, it could go on for months.so i'm just gonna carry on as normal and not make any restrictions or changes until the day i get a bfp.
> :hugs::kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> I know what you mean about taking a break hon. Ive been so fed up this month ive wanted to give it all up. Dh wants to keep going til the end of the year so im hanging in there. Was doing the charting and temping for months but felt so stressed out with it all i stopped. O is pretty constany at cd 12 but every few months it doesnt appear til cd 14, not sure why. Feel like i have guven up on it already tbh, booked a little hol in cornwall next may. Feel like i cant put my life on hold for a maybe any more. Feel pretty bummed for both of us hispirits (and tallmom). Think we deserve a bfp just as much as anybody. I really, really hope we get them. I still want to believe lol.
> Trying to keep the dream alive. Dont know where i would be without you ladies sometimes.
> Babydust and big fat hugs to you all xxClick to expand...

this month i'm just pretending i'm not ttc, i take my temp in the morning, pee on my cbfm stick take my vitamins and thats it the rest of the day is mine to do what i want.
(hopefully i can keep it up in the tww) and i'm not thinking of peeing on any other kind of stick until af is late. i'm going to be a rebel :finger: if i want a drink i'm going to have one (i don't drink anyway, but if i fancy one i won't say no) if i fancy doing some hard core exercise i will, if i want to put my slender tone on i will and if i want to go on my power plate i will. 
usually these are the things i won't even consider doing while ttc. i've been such a hermit. which make the process of ttc so much more dark and dreary. i am going to aim to do the smep so we can just dtd every other day, no preassure. fx this relaxed approach will work :)

i'm with you love, i know exactly how you feel. 
i'm keeping everything crossed for you xx
:hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss:


----------



## LLbean

Hispirits said:


> this month i'm just pretending i'm not ttc, i take my temp in the morning, pee on my cbfm stick take my vitamins and thats it the rest of the day is mine to do what i want.
> (hopefully i can keep it up in the tww) and i'm not thinking of peeing on any other kind of stick until af is late. i'm going to be a rebel :finger: if i want a drink i'm going to have one (i don't drink anyway, but if i fancy one i won't say no) if i fancy doing some hard core exercise i will, if i want to put my slender tone on i will and if i want to go on my power plate i will.
> usually these are the things i won't even consider doing while ttc. i've been such a hermit. which make the process of ttc so much more dark and dreary. i am going to aim to do the smep so we can just dtd every other day, no preassure. fx this relaxed approach will work :)
> 
> i'm with you love, i know exactly how you feel.
> i'm keeping everything crossed for you xx
> :hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss:

OMG if I had a Power Plate I would be on it every day too... I miss it from when we had them at the gym (I am a personal trainer)

I agree with your approach... you have to live your life and just be... the rest will come

OH BTW, I sent you another prediction I got, not sure if you saw it on your wall

Thanks!


----------



## Hispirits

LLbean said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> this month i'm just pretending i'm not ttc, i take my temp in the morning, pee on my cbfm stick take my vitamins and thats it the rest of the day is mine to do what i want.
> (hopefully i can keep it up in the tww) and i'm not thinking of peeing on any other kind of stick until af is late. i'm going to be a rebel :finger: if i want a drink i'm going to have one (i don't drink anyway, but if i fancy one i won't say no) if i fancy doing some hard core exercise i will, if i want to put my slender tone on i will and if i want to go on my power plate i will.
> usually these are the things i won't even consider doing while ttc. i've been such a hermit. which make the process of ttc so much more dark and dreary. i am going to aim to do the smep so we can just dtd every other day, no preassure. fx this relaxed approach will work :)
> 
> i'm with you love, i know exactly how you feel.
> i'm keeping everything crossed for you xx
> :hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss:
> 
> OMG if I had a Power Plate I would be on it every day too... I miss it from when we had them at the gym (I am a personal trainer)
> 
> I agree with your approach... you have to live your life and just be... the rest will come
> 
> OH BTW, I sent you another prediction I got, not sure if you saw it on your wall
> 
> Thanks!Click to expand...

yeah i got it i'll add it on later.
i love my power plate so much.
i weighed myself yesterday and had a heart attack how much weight i put on, so i sat on the platform for an hour yesterday,well more like straddled it, lol never done it before, i usually do some resistant exercises on it for 10/15 minutes, but i felt quite satisfied blasting my butt and thighs on it while i sat and watched jackass2! lol 
i brought mine from amazon, they have good deals on there. xxxx
xxxx


----------



## Tallmom2b

FrankieGirl16 said:


> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> Frankie, I just peaked at your chart and it looks like an id on cd6!:happydance: Did your symptoms start after that day?
> 
> Hi! My chart is really messed up b/c my dog frankie ate my thermometer that I was using! Lol, so I had to use another one.. which reads completely differently. So I sort of gave up temping this month!
> 
> Hispirits, would you mind adding my Jenny Renny prediction the next time you update the first page? She predicted June conception, BFP July. Fingers crossed she is right! (Or that I get it next week even! Although I don't feel like I am preggo yet...)Click to expand...

I think that might be a blessing:haha: Now you won't be obsessing over your chart. If AF doesn't show than you can poas:thumbup:
fx for you:winkwink:


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hi Hispirits:flower: Glad you are well:) I think you and lolam have the right idea. 
I need to relax. Last time DP and I got our :bfp: when we were ntnp so far that's the only thing that has REALLY worked! :shrug:

:dust:


----------



## Hispirits

Tallmom2b said:


> Hi Hispirits:flower: Glad you are well:) I think you and lolam have the right idea.
> I need to relax. Last time DP and I got our :bfp: when we were ntnp so far that's the only thing that has REALLY worked! :shrug:
> 
> :dust:

me too, both my pregnancys were ntnp. its hard to let go, but its gotta be done. 
like i said early tho, i may not be practicing what i preach in the tww, hopefully it won't get the better of me :haha: i'm keeping busy with new stuff, especially learning to drive, i'm determined to be on the road by the end of September, and determined to shift this weight i've gained too so that my two main focuses through the summer. and hopefully a little bean will come along and surprise while i'm doing it :winkwink:
your charts looking better, you have to keep singing that old Yazz song "from the 80's, "the only way is up, baby, for you and me now" lol words of encouragement to your temps
me and clair used to do Dori from Finding Nemo too, for spermies it was, just keep swimming just keep swimming. for for temps it can be, just keep rising just keep rising :haha: xxxx:kiss:


----------



## Tallmom2b

Ya, I'm trying not to give it too much attention. I was glad to see it went up a LITTLE bit. But im not holding my breath :winkwink:

Something is going on, the door is still popping open once a day. Last night it came open when I was walking by. The crazy hong is I HEARD the latch and it made me jump, then the door swung open! Its either my cat that passed away this past winter or I've attracted something by doing all those TTC readings I've been doing for people lately...
:wacko:


----------



## Tallmom2b

"hong" :haha: crazy auto correct! I ment "thing"


----------



## Hispirits

Tallmom2b said:


> Ya, I'm trying not to give it too much attention. I was glad to see it went up a LITTLE bit. But im not holding my breath :winkwink:
> 
> Something is going on, the door is still popping open once a day. Last night it came open when I was walking by. The crazy hong is I HEARD the latch and it made me jump, then the door swung open! Its either my cat that passed away this past winter or I've attracted something by doing all those TTC readings I've been doing for people lately...
> :wacko:

clair had some weird stuff like that happen before he got her bfp,remember when she said about the wine glasses smashing? i text her earlier, she's 8wks wednesday, can you believe it!
gone by so quickly.
me, you and lolam next girl, i know it! i think you'll be getting yours before me tho ;)

xxxxx


----------



## LLbean

Tallmom2b said:


> Ya, I'm trying not to give it too much attention. I was glad to see it went up a LITTLE bit. But im not holding my breath :winkwink:
> 
> Something is going on, the door is still popping open once a day. Last night it came open when I was walking by. The crazy hong is I HEARD the latch and it made me jump, then the door swung open! Its either my cat that passed away this past winter or I've attracted something by doing all those TTC readings I've been doing for people lately...
> :wacko:

You do readings too? Cool what do you see for me? Hehehe

I suggest you go in the room to meditate and ask your spirit guides to show you what is going on, or tell you.


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hispirits said:


> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> Ya, I'm trying not to give it too much attention. I was glad to see it went up a LITTLE bit. But im not holding my breath :winkwink:
> 
> Something is going on, the door is still popping open once a day. Last night it came open when I was walking by. The crazy hong is I HEARD the latch and it made me jump, then the door swung open! Its either my cat that passed away this past winter or I've attracted something by doing all those TTC readings I've been doing for people lately...
> :wacko:
> 
> clair had some weird stuff like that happen before he got her bfp,remember when she said about the wine glasses smashing? i text her earlier, she's 8wks wednesday, can you believe it!
> gone by so quickly.
> me, you and lolam next girl, i know it! i think you'll be getting yours before me tho ;)
> 
> xxxxxClick to expand...

I'd be really surprised if I was! But I guess ya never know:)
I hope we all get our :bfp: soon!

I tried the fertility yoga video that Frankie gave me, I really like it!! I did the ovulation session twice yesterday, I'm going to try and do it once a day at least. 



LLbean said:


> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> Ya, I'm trying not to give it too much attention. I was glad to see it went up a LITTLE bit. But im not holding my breath :winkwink:
> 
> Something is going on, the door is still popping open once a day. Last night it came open when I was walking by. The crazy hong is I HEARD the latch and it made me jump, then the door swung open! Its either my cat that passed away this past winter or I've attracted something by doing all those TTC readings I've been doing for people lately...
> :wacko:
> 
> You do readings too? Cool what do you see for me? Hehehe
> 
> I suggest you go in the room to meditate and ask your spirit guides to show you what is going on, or tell you.Click to expand...

I think I'll do that. I'm going to do a reading in that room after a meditation. I need to or I might get too freaked out if I don't, and that's no good:wacko:


----------



## Hispirits

dvd sounds awesome let me know how it goes! xxxx


----------



## FrankieGirl16

Oh good I'm glad you like the DVD! I need to start exercising!


----------



## lolam15

Hispirits said:


> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> Ya, I'm trying not to give it too much attention. I was glad to see it went up a LITTLE bit. But im not holding my breath :winkwink:
> 
> Something is going on, the door is still popping open once a day. Last night it came open when I was walking by. The crazy hong is I HEARD the latch and it made me jump, then the door swung open! Its either my cat that passed away this past winter or I've attracted something by doing all those TTC readings I've been doing for people lately...
> :wacko:
> 
> clair had some weird stuff like that happen before he got her bfp,remember when she said about the wine glasses smashing? i text her earlier, she's 8wks wednesday, can you believe it!
> gone by so quickly.
> me, you and lolam next girl, i know it! i think you'll be getting yours before me tho ;)
> 
> xxxxxClick to expand...

Ooh i forgot about clair and the wine glass before her bfp. Hopefully this is a good sign for you tallmom. 
Im following your lead on the weightloss hispirits. Put on sooo much between my holiday and sitting about waiting for my bfp. Used to be a real gym buddy before i had my dd, but with trying to find childcare to work full time etc ive used it as an excuse for being lazy tbh. Ive put on loads this past few years and im not happy about it. So, now that i only work two days a week and im not preggo im out of excuses. Still got my gym membership so im back at it this week. Im doing a 13 mile midnight walk for charity a week on sat (done it last year too) so i better get my fat ass in gear and start getting in shape lol. Got a zumba class tomorrow morning to start me off. 
They have a power plate at my gym but i never use it cos it faces the wall and the thought of the whole gym seeing my flabby ass shaking about puts me off!! If you think its good though hispirits i might just suck it up and give it a try lol.
Anyway, getting in shape might be just the change i need to get my bfp, and if not, at least my clothes will fit again.
This waiting is hard. Hope its not much longer for us ladies. Happy thoughts and baby dust to you xxx


----------



## LLbean

lolam15 said:


> Ooh i forgot about clair and the wine glass before her bfp. Hopefully this is a good sign for you tallmom.
> Im following your lead on the weightloss hispirits. Put on sooo much between my holiday and sitting about waiting for my bfp. Used to be a real gym buddy before i had my dd, but with trying to find childcare to work full time etc ive used it as an excuse for being lazy tbh. Ive put on loads this past few years and im not happy about it. So, now that i only work two days a week and im not preggo im out of excuses. Still got my gym membership so im back at it this week. Im doing a 13 mile midnight walk for charity a week on sat (done it last year too) so i better get my fat ass in gear and start getting in shape lol. Got a zumba class tomorrow morning to start me off.
> They have a power plate at my gym but i never use it cos it faces the wall and the thought of the whole gym seeing my flabby ass shaking about puts me off!! If you think its good though hispirits i might just suck it up and give it a try lol.
> Anyway, getting in shape might be just the change i need to get my bfp, and if not, at least my clothes will fit again.
> This waiting is hard. Hope its not much longer for us ladies. Happy thoughts and baby dust to you xxx

IF you have never used a power plate I suggest you get a trainer at your gym to show you how to use it properly... The gym I worked at would not allow people to just jump on it as you can injure yourself if you don't know what you are doing. Just remember to never lock your knees!


----------



## lolam15

LLbean said:


> lolam15 said:
> 
> 
> Ooh i forgot about clair and the wine glass before her bfp. Hopefully this is a good sign for you tallmom.
> Im following your lead on the weightloss hispirits. Put on sooo much between my holiday and sitting about waiting for my bfp. Used to be a real gym buddy before i had my dd, but with trying to find childcare to work full time etc ive used it as an excuse for being lazy tbh. Ive put on loads this past few years and im not happy about it. So, now that i only work two days a week and im not preggo im out of excuses. Still got my gym membership so im back at it this week. Im doing a 13 mile midnight walk for charity a week on sat (done it last year too) so i better get my fat ass in gear and start getting in shape lol. Got a zumba class tomorrow morning to start me off.
> They have a power plate at my gym but i never use it cos it faces the wall and the thought of the whole gym seeing my flabby ass shaking about puts me off!! If you think its good though hispirits i might just suck it up and give it a try lol.
> Anyway, getting in shape might be just the change i need to get my bfp, and if not, at least my clothes will fit again.
> This waiting is hard. Hope its not much longer for us ladies. Happy thoughts and baby dust to you xxx
> 
> IF you have never used a power plate I suggest you get a trainer at your gym to show you how to use it properly... The gym I worked at would not allow people to just jump on it as you can injure yourself if you don't know what you are doing. Just remember to never lock your knees!Click to expand...

Thanks for the advice. I did use it before i had my dd when i was a lot thinner. Usually had a blast on it after my workout cos i felt it loosened up my leg muscles and avoided any stiffness the next day, but i didnt do the individual exercises on the program. Prefer more of a cardio workout. Like to put on my ipod and run a few miles while im tuning out the world.


----------



## LLbean

oh ok great... yes we used it for training and the massage afterward. Dying to get one for myself honestly... thought it was an amazing machine!


----------



## Tallmom2b

FrankieGirl16 said:


> Oh good I'm glad you like the DVD! I need to start exercising!

I highly recommend yoga in a weekly basis at least! Is there any yoga classes you could join in your area? :thumbup:


----------



## MrandMrs

Hello Ladies...
It's nice to read your updates and see what ya'll are doing. I was so sure everyone but me was going to get their BFP in May. As you know, I got a BFN and was told I didn't even ovulate again.
I'm being tested for PCOS, hopefully things will be better this month. The dr is upping my clomid to 100 mg this month, we shall see if that helps.

I got two more readings done:

Babylove: said BFP test or conceive in July or give birth in July 2012
Gail: July 2011


----------



## lolam15

MrandMrs said:


> Hello Ladies...
> It's nice to read your updates and see what ya'll are doing. I was so sure everyone but me was going to get their BFP in May. As you know, I got a BFN and was told I didn't even ovulate again.
> I'm being tested for PCOS, hopefully things will be better this month. The dr is upping my clomid to 100 mg this month, we shall see if that helps.
> 
> I got two more readings done:
> 
> Babylove: said BFP test or conceive in July or give birth in July 2012
> Gail: July 2011

Gail has been pretty accurate so far. Hopefully upping the clomid will do the trick. Im still waiting for my bfp too. June was my prediction month and im currently in the tww, so fxxd xx


----------



## jenniferttc1

My reading was true! Psychic star said june BFP and I got my positive this morning at 13 dpo, a nice dark line!


----------



## LLbean

Congrats Jennifer!!!!!!!!!!!!

now lets wait and see if it is a girl:flower:


----------



## Hispirits

jenniferttc1 said:


> My reading was true! Psychic star said june BFP and I got my positive this morning at 13 dpo, a nice dark line!

oh! thats lovely congratulations xxx:hugs:


----------



## jenniferttc1

Thank you!


----------



## jenniferttc1

LLbean said:


> Congrats Jennifer!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> now lets wait and see if it is a girl:flower:

I honestly believe its a girl! I was away for ovulation, so we did it 2 days before, and they say if you want girl have sex days before ovulation. I thought I was out this month cause of it! I had an HSG test this month, and was waiting for AF so I could start clomid!


----------



## LLbean

well I hope she is right for me too :D


----------



## lolam15

jenniferttc1 said:


> My reading was true! Psychic star said june BFP and I got my positive this morning at 13 dpo, a nice dark line!

Congratulations xx


----------



## Hotpink

Congrats hope she's right with the girl aswell...


----------



## LLbean

well I just got a deeper reading from Star and she says:

I feel your little girl to be conceived in October 2011 as was shown to me in your previous reading I feel a weight at birth to be 6 pounds 9 ounces and she will be a bundle of joy ...she will be a mixture of both her mum and dad in looks , having her dads eyes but your lips and nose , she will be a pleasure to nurse and will settle for you very well .

I do feel that this little girl is a gift sent from a grandmother spirit


----------



## Want2bMum

hi ladies,
last saturday i ordered a reading from gail. on her web page she says she'll delive all readings within 3 working days which is tomorrow....cant wait!!!
what i wanted to ask you is whether she usually gets in touch beforehand to acknowledge the fact that she received all details and payment. She didn't with me, i am sure she received my payment...just wondering...

thank you


----------



## LLbean

How did you pay Gail? if you did an e-cheque through paypal it takes longer...this is what she said to me
"as you paid by echeque paypal will take around a week to cash this for you, once done I will then carry out your reading"
that cleared today so from now I have to wait 3 days


----------



## FrankieGirl16

Tallmom2b said:


> FrankieGirl16 said:
> 
> 
> Oh good I'm glad you like the DVD! I need to start exercising!
> 
> I highly recommend yoga in a weekly basis at least! Is there any yoga classes you could join in your area? :thumbup:Click to expand...

Hi
Honestly I've tried yoga classes and just can't get into them. I prefer kickboxing or step classes. I'm not calm enough for yoga! But we have classes at my gym so maybe this summer i'll try some... I was running a few times a week for a 5k but that's over now so I've been a bum!


----------



## FrankieGirl16

Jennifer:

WooHoo Congrats!!!


----------



## lolam15

lolam15 said:


> Well my o has disappeared again!! Always o on cd12. Had a neg opk with a faint line when i tested in the morning, but when i tested on cd13 there wasnt any line at all. I know i usually o within a few hours of my opk, but i usually catch the surge. This is my prediction month but to be honest im not very hopeful now. All i can do is keep my fxxd and hope i caught it xxx

Well. i have no idea whats going on with my cycle this month. Stopped doing the opks because they were all coming up negative. Just assumed i had o'd om cd 12 as usual but missed the surge. Figured we were covered cos we :sex: every day over the weekend. Tonight though ive got ewcm!! This is cd16!! I never o as late as this. I've been laid up since sunday with an ear infection, and started taking antibiotics for it yesterday. Could the ear infection have delayed my O, or the antibiotice cause the ewcm?? Or is this just some random patch?? Sorry if thats a dumb question, but im so confused now.
Not too worried about the timing if i am only just o'ing now because we dtd yesterday (just for fun) and when i got the ewcm tonight i dragged poor dh off to :sex: even though he was only going to get four hours sleep before work. It would just be nice to know what is going on!!
If we dont get our :bfp: this month im going back to temping!!!


----------



## Want2bMum

LLbean said:


> How did you pay Gail? if you did an e-cheque through paypal it takes longer...this is what she said to me
> "as you paid by echeque paypal will take around a week to cash this for you, once done I will then carry out your reading"
> that cleared today so from now I have to wait 3 days

Hi llbean,

I paid with paypal, i thought it was the only way. I am not sure what is the paypal e-cheque, i just followed the steps as if i was paying something in ebay. every time i pay something with paypal, it clears immediately and the seller ships the goods, so i don't know why it would take so long for her to clear paypal payments :shrug:

there is the option to add a speedy service for 10 pounds, also payable with paypal. she says the reading is delivered within an hour... she doesn't wait to clear payment for that? :shrug:

a week is quite long.... i was hoping i could have something to entertain me during the tww :haha:

will let you know what she says :hugs:


----------



## lolam15

-Opk!!!!


----------



## Want2bMum

well ladies,

just received a prediction from gail and i am less than impressed... ok, i only spent 5 pounds... but at least she could put a bit more effort in it...

so she said i will conceive soon a baby boy... but she didn't say when... she said i am worried that i will have no more children... well this isn't true at all as i never had one or a mc... not sure what she meant...

cheri22 was much more detailed, i don't know yet if she was right or not but she described the personality of my kids and at least she tried to guess the month...

so here are my predictions: cheri22 june (conceive/find out/birth month) with a baby girl, gail "soon" with baby boy

we'll see in a few days...


----------



## LLbean

I just got mine from Gail...July to August conception here and a 2012 birth and I see a baby girl


----------



## Tallmom2b

jenniferttc1 said:


> My reading was true! Psychic star said june BFP and I got my positive this morning at 13 dpo, a nice dark line!

Congrats!!!:happydance::happydance:



FrankieGirl16 said:


> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FrankieGirl16 said:
> 
> 
> Oh good I'm glad you like the DVD! I need to start exercising!
> 
> I highly recommend yoga in a weekly basis at least! Is there any yoga classes you could join in your area? :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi
> Honestly I've tried yoga classes and just can't get into them. I prefer kickboxing or step classes. I'm not calm enough for yoga! But we have classes at my gym so maybe this summer i'll try some... I was running a few times a week for a 5k but that's over now so I've been a bum!Click to expand...

There is a lot of different kinds of yoga, some can be really active and cardio. I'll try to find out what it's called for you so you can keep an eye out;)


----------



## Hotpink

Tallmom2b said:


> jenniferttc1 said:
> 
> 
> My reading was true! Psychic star said june BFP and I got my positive this morning at 13 dpo, a nice dark line!
> 
> Congrats!!!:happydance::happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> FrankieGirl16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FrankieGirl16 said:
> 
> 
> Oh good I'm glad you like the DVD! I need to start exercising!Click to expand...
> 
> I highly recommend yoga in a weekly basis at least! Is there any yoga classes you could join in your area? :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi
> Honestly I've tried yoga classes and just can't get into them. I prefer kickboxing or step classes. I'm not calm enough for yoga! But we have classes at my gym so maybe this summer i'll try some... I was running a few times a week for a 5k but that's over now so I've been a bum!Click to expand...
> 
> There is a lot of different kinds of yoga, some can be really active and cardio. I'll try to find out what it's called for you so you can keep an eye out;)Click to expand...

I am doing Zumba and the music is so wonderful so relaxing....


----------



## FrankieGirl16

lolam15 said:


> lolam15 said:
> 
> 
> Well my o has disappeared again!! Always o on cd12. Had a neg opk with a faint line when i tested in the morning, but when i tested on cd13 there wasnt any line at all. I know i usually o within a few hours of my opk, but i usually catch the surge. This is my prediction month but to be honest im not very hopeful now. All i can do is keep my fxxd and hope i caught it xxx
> 
> Well. i have no idea whats going on with my cycle this month. Stopped doing the opks because they were all coming up negative. Just assumed i had o'd om cd 12 as usual but missed the surge. Figured we were covered cos we :sex: every day over the weekend. Tonight though ive got ewcm!! This is cd16!! I never o as late as this. I've been laid up since sunday with an ear infection, and started taking antibiotics for it yesterday. Could the ear infection have delayed my O, or the antibiotice cause the ewcm?? Or is this just some random patch?? Sorry if thats a dumb question, but im so confused now.
> Not too worried about the timing if i am only just o'ing now because we dtd yesterday (just for fun) and when i got the ewcm tonight i dragged poor dh off to :sex: even though he was only going to get four hours sleep before work. It would just be nice to know what is going on!!
> If we dont get our :bfp: this month im going back to temping!!!Click to expand...

I'm not sure if this is accurate, but I"ve heard that ewcm can last up to 5 days after ovulation. Good luck!


----------



## FrankieGirl16

I think I'm out this month :-( 
Took a test this morning and it was negative. Not even a hint of a faint line. 11dpo when I tested. I'm due in 3 days for AF and I used FRER, 6 days early. I'm going to switch brands since I never have luck with those!


----------



## FrankieGirl16

Want2bMum said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> How did you pay Gail? if you did an e-cheque through paypal it takes longer...this is what she said to me
> "as you paid by echeque paypal will take around a week to cash this for you, once done I will then carry out your reading"
> that cleared today so from now I have to wait 3 days
> 
> Hi llbean,
> 
> I paid with paypal, i thought it was the only way. I am not sure what is the paypal e-cheque, i just followed the steps as if i was paying something in ebay. every time i pay something with paypal, it clears immediately and the seller ships the goods, so i don't know why it would take so long for her to clear paypal payments :shrug:
> 
> there is the option to add a speedy service for 10 pounds, also payable with paypal. she says the reading is delivered within an hour... she doesn't wait to clear payment for that? :shrug:
> 
> a week is quite long.... i was hoping i could have something to entertain me during the tww :haha:
> 
> will let you know what she says :hugs:Click to expand...

Sounds like she is slacking. I can't believe she didn't even give you any indication of a month.


----------



## DVSVXN

hey ladies how are we all?
ssorry i have been uber slack lol had a bit to deal with the last few weeks :( xx


----------



## Hispirits

uuurgh i am so hung over. 
i had the private view at my exhibition last night and got really drunk. i had a lovely night tho.
definitely a sofa day today.
when my head feels better i'll update the chart later girls.

DVSVXN

Hello stranger!! good to hear from you. i've been slacking too luv, the novelty has kinda worn off. lol 
hows it going? xxxx

Tallmom
your charts looking better i'm keeping my fingers crossed you get a rise today :)


----------



## Hispirits

Lolam how your feeling luv? xxxxxx


----------



## DVSVXN

i been in and out of hospital :( they are pretty sure i have endo been getting worse and worse pains. Got a gyne appointment next week to find out if its anything else then go on the waiting list for the op.I broke down when they said they said it can effect my fertility :( so glad i had my darling.been bleeding for 11 days now as well


----------



## Want2bMum

FrankieGirl16 said:


> Want2bMum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> How did you pay Gail? if you did an e-cheque through paypal it takes longer...this is what she said to me
> "as you paid by echeque paypal will take around a week to cash this for you, once done I will then carry out your reading"
> that cleared today so from now I have to wait 3 days
> 
> Hi llbean,
> 
> I paid with paypal, i thought it was the only way. I am not sure what is the paypal e-cheque, i just followed the steps as if i was paying something in ebay. every time i pay something with paypal, it clears immediately and the seller ships the goods, so i don't know why it would take so long for her to clear paypal payments :shrug:
> 
> there is the option to add a speedy service for 10 pounds, also payable with paypal. she says the reading is delivered within an hour... she doesn't wait to clear payment for that? :shrug:
> 
> a week is quite long.... i was hoping i could have something to entertain me during the tww :haha:
> 
> will let you know what she says :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like she is slacking. I can't believe she didn't even give you any indication of a month.Click to expand...



yes! I am really not impressed at all... and I am also a bit freaking out...

so here is the thing: she usually says something like conception or BFP june 2011 with a baby girl/boy and then she goes on about pregnancy and delivery. Looking at many of her readings here in BB I saw that she usually says everything is well with pregnancy and delivery...

she was a little vague with me though, she said that I am worried as I think I am not going to have more children... this isn't true as I have never been pregnant and it was clearly stated in the details I sent her...
then she goes on saying: ...but I see a BFP very soon with a baby boy and all is well with pregnancy and delivery... (very soon? why didn't she give me a month like everybody else? and why did she write BUT?)

I know this is so not reliable, I mean she is a psychic whatever this means, but I can't help but worrying that maybe I'll get my BFP and I'll loose the pregnancy, this is why then I will worry that I won't have any more children...

I have also seen many girls here for whom she was accurate but they ended up loosing the pregnancy... I wonder if she stated the gender and if she said everything was going to be well with pregnancy and delivery or whether she was vague like she has been with me...

is there anybody with this experience that wouldn't mind sharing with me?
sorry.... just a little freaked out...:blush:

thank you:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Hispirits, try coconut water for that hangover :winkwink:

Also I have received all of my readings now so when you update the front page do you mind updating my info as well? Greatly appreciated :flower:

hugs and :dust:to all!


----------



## bluebumble

Hi all

well gail was wrong for me - no conception or bfp in June - the :witch: arrived today full force :( and due to my cycle lengths it means that conception and bfp is now not possible until July at the earliest.

Hispirits - how are you doing? your chart is looking good again :)


----------



## Hispirits

bluebumble said:


> Hi all
> 
> well gail was wrong for me - no conception or bfp in June - the :witch: arrived today full force :( and due to my cycle lengths it means that conception and bfp is now not possible until July at the earliest.
> 
> Hispirits - how are you doing? your chart is looking good again :)

:hugs:
so sorry. none of my readings were right either. 

my chart has been really different the last few days, not following the usual o pattern, i think its the acupuncture i've been having. its the best o dip and rise i ever had, quite proud of it :)not getting my hopes up tho, they were shattered too much last month! lol 

xxxx


----------



## bluebumble

Ah hun I know that feeling well. My dh found me sobbing on the bathroom floor on Monday holding a bfn in one hand and my phone with a scan picture from someone I can't stand in the other. this ttc journey is souls destroying.

I have thought about acupuncture, does it hurt? A friend of mine swears by it. She got her Bfp the first month of having it.

Fxd


----------



## Tallmom2b

Want2bmom, your chart looks awesome right now, maybe your pregnant now?!:thumbup:


----------



## Want2bMum

Tallmom2b said:


> Want2bmom, your chart looks awesome right now, maybe your pregnant now?!:thumbup:

ohhhh thank you tallmum!!!

I really needed some encouragement after freaking out the whole day about the prediction.... I am so so silly :wacko::wacko:

To keep a foot into reality, I have to say that this cycle is my first on clomid, so maybe for the first time I produced a mature egg, this is why the DPO temps look good, but may well end up with a good LP but not BFP...

...anyways, after repeating myself that I shouldnt, I have decided to test tomorrow morning.... I know it is early... but this TWW is killing me :rofl:

will test tomorrow around 11-12 UK time, just to give few more hours to my FMU to gather some hCg if any...

will keep you posted :winkwink:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## FrankieGirl16

Want2bMum said:


> FrankieGirl16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Want2bMum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> How did you pay Gail? if you did an e-cheque through paypal it takes longer...this is what she said to me
> "as you paid by echeque paypal will take around a week to cash this for you, once done I will then carry out your reading"
> that cleared today so from now I have to wait 3 days
> 
> Hi llbean,
> 
> I paid with paypal, i thought it was the only way. I am not sure what is the paypal e-cheque, i just followed the steps as if i was paying something in ebay. every time i pay something with paypal, it clears immediately and the seller ships the goods, so i don't know why it would take so long for her to clear paypal payments :shrug:
> 
> there is the option to add a speedy service for 10 pounds, also payable with paypal. she says the reading is delivered within an hour... she doesn't wait to clear payment for that? :shrug:
> 
> a week is quite long.... i was hoping i could have something to entertain me during the tww :haha:
> 
> will let you know what she says :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like she is slacking. I can't believe she didn't even give you any indication of a month.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yes! I am really not impressed at all... and I am also a bit freaking out...
> 
> so here is the thing: she usually says something like conception or BFP june 2011 with a baby girl/boy and then she goes on about pregnancy and delivery. Looking at many of her readings here in BB I saw that she usually says everything is well with pregnancy and delivery...
> 
> she was a little vague with me though, she said that I am worried as I think I am not going to have more children... this isn't true as I have never been pregnant and it was clearly stated in the details I sent her...
> then she goes on saying: ...but I see a BFP very soon with a baby boy and all is well with pregnancy and delivery... (very soon? why didn't she give me a month like everybody else? and why did she write BUT?)
> 
> I know this is so not reliable, I mean she is a psychic whatever this means, but I can't help but worrying that maybe I'll get my BFP and I'll loose the pregnancy, this is why then I will worry that I won't have any more children...
> 
> I have also seen many girls here for whom she was accurate but they ended up loosing the pregnancy... I wonder if she stated the gender and if she said everything was going to be well with pregnancy and delivery or whether she was vague like she has been with me...
> 
> is there anybody with this experience that wouldn't mind sharing with me?
> sorry.... just a little freaked out...:blush:
> 
> thank you:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

I wouldn't put too much thought into it. Just try to think of it as for fun. Maybe sometimes when she does readings she sees a specific time frames and other times she just doesn't see the time frame in months. I also think that we have to take it with a grain of salt because I find it interesting that we are all getting these predictions that we're all going to get our BFP within the next few months. It's not likely that the majority of the people on this forum are suddenly all going to fall pregnant within a few months. I think that they are probably just doing this as a side gig, considering that they only charge like 5-10 dollars. If it were a renowned psychic then it would probably be a lot more money, so don't stress about what she said. The end result was good and that's all that matters! Stay positive


----------



## Tallmom2b

Want2bMum said:


> will test tomorrow around 11-12 UK time, just to give few more hours to my FMU to gather some hCg if any...

Ohhh, I can't wait to here the results!! Don't be discouraged if it's neg though. It's still pretty early;)

:hugs: :dust:


----------



## Want2bMum

didn't test today as my bbt went way down, exactly when expected. this means that AF is going to show tomorrow or the day after... I am so so sad!!!

I'll take a couple days break from all baby stuff, bbt charting, baby tv programs and BB... I need to think about the whole situation...

Thank you for supporting me girls...

I wish you the best of luck


----------



## Hispirits

Want2bMum said:


> didn't test today as my bbt went way down, exactly when expected. this means that AF is going to show tomorrow or the day after... I am so so sad!!!
> 
> I'll take a couple days break from all baby stuff, bbt charting, baby tv programs and BB... I need to think about the whole situation...
> 
> Thank you for supporting me girls...
> 
> I wish you the best of luck

:hugs: hope your ok hunny xxx


----------



## LLbean

Want2bMum...your temp went back up today!!!!!


----------



## FrankieGirl16

11 DPO, BFN :cry:
13 DPO, BFN :growlmad:
AF hurry up so we can start this awful thing all over again!!

Hispirits, I'm not sure if you've updated the front page yet but when you do can you add my Jenny Renny prediction? Conceive from a June cycle, BFP in July. Thanks!!!


----------



## lolam15

Hispirits said:


> Lolam how your feeling luv? xxxxxx

I've been taking a bit of a break from bnb, was in a very negative frame of mind for a bit there, but i feel a bit better now. Still in the 2ww. though not too sure when af is due, maybe in about another 7 days or so. 
What are your plans now you have finished your course? Hope you are taking a well deserved break over the summer?


----------



## lolam15

DVSVXN said:


> i been in and out of hospital :( they are pretty sure i have endo been getting worse and worse pains. Got a gyne appointment next week to find out if its anything else then go on the waiting list for the op.I broke down when they said they said it can effect my fertility :( so glad i had my darling.been bleeding for 11 days now as well

Hello stranger. Sorry to hear you have been unwell. Hope they get to the bottom of it soon. Keep your chin up honey xx


----------



## lolam15

Want2bMum said:


> didn't test today as my bbt went way down, exactly when expected. this means that AF is going to show tomorrow or the day after... I am so so sad!!!
> 
> I'll take a couple days break from all baby stuff, bbt charting, baby tv programs and BB... I need to think about the whole situation...
> 
> Thank you for supporting me girls...
> 
> I wish you the best of luck

Hope the :witch: didn't get you. :dust: to you xx


----------



## lolam15

bluebumble said:


> Ah hun I know that feeling well. My dh found me sobbing on the bathroom floor on Monday holding a bfn in one hand and my phone with a scan picture from someone I can't stand in the other. this ttc journey is souls destroying.
> 
> Fxd

Sorry to hear you didnt get your :bfp: when your prediction said, but that doesn't mean you won't get it soon.
Keep your chin up honey and don't let it get you down xx:dust:


----------



## lolam15

Hope all you ladies are doing well. It's hard to stay positive with all the ups and downs of ttc, especially when it takes a while to happen. Stay stong xx

Tallmom- How are you coping with the 2ww? Fxxd for you xx


----------



## Tallmom2b

lolam15 said:


> Hope all you ladies are doing well. It's hard to stay positive with all the ups and downs of ttc, especially when it takes a while to happen. Stay stong xx
> 
> Tallmom- How are you coping with the 2ww? Fxxd for you xx

 Hi lolam:flower: I'm good, in limbo a bit though. Wasn't sure if I was in the 2ww for awhile because my post O temps were so low. But Im thinking I did now...maybe. I had a few drinks last night :blush: I'm feeling guilty about it now. But I think staying up late made my temp rise... I'll see tomorrow morn:shrug:

How are you? I hope your feeling better. Fx for you too :dust:


----------



## lolam15

Tallmom2b said:


> lolam15 said:
> 
> 
> Hope all you ladies are doing well. It's hard to stay positive with all the ups and downs of ttc, especially when it takes a while to happen. Stay stong xx
> 
> Tallmom- How are you coping with the 2ww? Fxxd for you xx
> 
> Hi lolam:flower: I'm good, in limbo a bit though. Wasn't sure if I was in the 2ww for awhile because my post O temps were so low. But Im thinking I did now...maybe. I had a few drinks last night :blush: I'm feeling guilty about it now. But I think staying up late made my temp rise... I'll see tomorrow morn:shrug:
> 
> How are you? I hope your feeling better. Fx for you too :dust:Click to expand...

Dont feel guilty petal, we all need to chill out now and again. Had a few drinks myself last night, feel like just having a lazy day today.
Not too sure when my o was this month either, but im def in the 2ww now so heres hoping. Really hope this is our month. Gl xx


----------



## ashley_gee89

*I've just noticed someone has about predicting first scan in their sigs etc. I didn't realise we went by that at all heh. When I got my Summer prediction of Twins she was talking about the scan, so I guess she was right, I have my first scan on 21st June, which is Summer lol. Still to see about the twins though.. Hey how comes I don't have a lovely glittery thing announcin my bfp like everyone else lmao  bahah. How you all doin' ?*


----------



## LLbean

ashley_gee89 said:


> *I've just noticed someone has about predicting first scan in their sigs etc. I didn't realise we went by that at all heh. When I got my Summer prediction of Twins she was talking about the scan, so I guess she was right, I have my first scan on 21st June, which is Summer lol. Still to see about the twins though.. Hey how comes I don't have a lovely glittery thing announcin my bfp like everyone else lmao  bahah. How you all doin' ?*

Congrats!!! oh now we need to know if they got the twin part right... who predicted that for you?


----------



## ashley_gee89

*It was a psychic on LivePerson, called Jeanie  - I sure hope your earliest prediction is right hun *


----------



## LLbean

ashley_gee89 said:


> *It was a psychic on LivePerson, called Jeanie  - I sure hope your earliest prediction is right hun *

well I want a GIRL so I am willing to wait till October if that is what it takes HAHAHA


----------



## lolam15

Think my predictions are wrong!! Bfn on a frer. Know its still early especially as im not sure when i o'd, but it's not looking good for this month!!


----------



## ashley_gee89

*Well it's not over till the witch rears her ugly head, hope you get bfp hun!*


----------



## ashley_gee89

*LLbean I'm no expert on charts but yours looks promisin to me *


----------



## Want2bMum

hello girls,

i had a little break from all baby stuff because of a huge disappointment... my temp dropped at 9DPO :haha:

i was devastated...then i had few days to think about it and realised that my chart has been going up and down since the beginning of this month and the drop at 9dpo was just 1 of the drops :dohh:

this isn't to say that i think i am pregnant because i don't think so at all... just to say thank you girls for having sent me hugs when i was feeling so down...

so here are my hugs for all of you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

and lots of good luck for all predictions to become true.... the earliest ones of course :winkwink:


----------



## LLbean

ashley_gee89 said:


> *LLbean I'm no expert on charts but yours looks promisin to me *

thanks...well lets see... I don't think this was the month but maybe next ;-)


----------



## lolam15

ashley_gee89 said:


> *Well it's not over till the witch rears her ugly head, hope you get bfp hun!*

Thanks so much chick xx


----------



## Grumblebea

Gail predicts a July Conception with a baby girl. At 1st I laughed because 3 days later (06/11) I got a BFP but sadly it grew wings. So maybe July but I sure hope June!


----------



## Want2bMum

oh grumblebea... i am so sorry for your loss, i didn't know it!!!

i remember when you posted about gail and that you were already pregnant while waiting her prediction and she didn't pick up on it.... 

i really hope june is your month!!!!!

good luck


----------



## ashley_gee89

*I've just been looking through some old emails. Before I got pregnant with my son I got a reading from Cheri22.. Here's what she had...

To make up for it, November and boy is what comes your way, and I really feel that the 26-30th is where they focus more on.. so not sure if you can look ahead and see if this lines up with testing or ovulation time? This can line up with either birth month, conceive month or the month you find out in.

I also see a girl coming after him, they show her right around the two year mark apart. They show her linked to January and they show her linked to closer to the end of that month.

Now I was pretty taken aback after reading that again, I totally forgot about it tbh. My son was born on 30th November, so she was right there. This bub will be born when Kyle is 2 years and 2 months, right about that. I'm due on 28th Jan *


----------



## lolam15

Grumblebea said:


> Gail predicts a July Conception with a baby girl. At 1st I laughed because 3 days later (06/11) I got a BFP but sadly it grew wings. So maybe July but I sure hope June!

Oh honey, so sorry for your loss. Hope you get a very sticky bean soon xx


----------



## lolam15

ashley_gee89 said:


> *I've just been looking through some old emails. Before I got pregnant with my son I got a reading from Cheri22.. Here's what she had...
> 
> To make up for it, November and boy is what comes your way, and I really feel that the 26-30th is where they focus more on.. so not sure if you can look ahead and see if this lines up with testing or ovulation time? This can line up with either birth month, conceive month or the month you find out in.
> 
> I also see a girl coming after him, they show her right around the two year mark apart. They show her linked to January and they show her linked to closer to the end of that month.
> 
> Now I was pretty taken aback after reading that again, I totally forgot about it tbh. My son was born on 30th November, so she was right there. This bub will be born when Kyle is 2 years and 2 months, right about that. I'm due on 28th Jan *

conrats on the bfp. A happy and healthy 9 months to you xx


----------



## Hotpink

ashley_gee89 said:


> *I've just been looking through some old emails. Before I got pregnant with my son I got a reading from Cheri22.. Here's what she had...
> 
> To make up for it, November and boy is what comes your way, and I really feel that the 26-30th is where they focus more on.. so not sure if you can look ahead and see if this lines up with testing or ovulation time? This can line up with either birth month, conceive month or the month you find out in.
> 
> I also see a girl coming after him, they show her right around the two year mark apart. They show her linked to January and they show her linked to closer to the end of that month.
> 
> Now I was pretty taken aback after reading that again, I totally forgot about it tbh. My son was born on 30th November, so she was right there. This bub will be born when Kyle is 2 years and 2 months, right about that. I'm due on 28th Jan *

Now let's see if the girl part is right..


----------



## wantingagirl

I dont know who an earth I purchased a reading from, Im sure I got it from a certain person but it says Keira Wilson on my paypal receipt and I dont have a clue who that is?

xx


----------



## Tallmom2b

Want2bMum said:


> hello girls,
> 
> i had a little break from all baby stuff because of a huge disappointment... my temp dropped at 9DPO :haha:
> 
> i was devastated...then i had few days to think about it and realised that my chart has been going up and down since the beginning of this month and the drop at 9dpo was just 1 of the drops :dohh:
> 
> this isn't to say that i think i am pregnant because i don't think so at all... just to say thank you girls for having sent me hugs when i was feeling so down...
> 
> so here are my hugs for all of you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> and lots of good luck for all predictions to become true.... the earliest ones of course :winkwink:

I'm glad you are feeling better;). Gl to you too, fx you will get your :bfp: very soon! :dust:


----------



## Want2bMum

hi tallmum,
your chart looks pretty good...

hope this is a bfp for you!

x


----------



## Tallmom2b

Want2bMum said:


> hi tallmum,
> your chart looks pretty good...
> 
> hope this is a bfp for you!
> 
> x


Thanks :) it's been a crazy long cycle! I don't quite know what tonthink about those flat temps, I was worried my therm. is dying? 
I'll be curious to see what my temp does tomorrow.
POAS this morn. and it was a :bfn: :nope:
I have an ultrasound Thurs. To make sure everything is ok, had some bad cramps a few days ago :shrug: I'll def. Know if I'm preggers after the ultrasound:thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

Fingers crossed for you Tallmom!


----------



## Hispirits

Tallmom2b said:


> Want2bMum said:
> 
> 
> hi tallmum,
> your chart looks pretty good...
> 
> hope this is a bfp for you!
> 
> x
> 
> 
> Thanks :) it's been a crazy long cycle! I don't quite know what tonthink about those flat temps, I was worried my therm. is dying?
> I'll be curious to see what my temp does tomorrow.
> POAS this morn. and it was a :bfn: :nope:
> I have an ultrasound Thurs. To make sure everything is ok, had some bad cramps a few days ago :shrug: I'll def. Know if I'm preggers after the ultrasound:thumbup:Click to expand...

charts looking go now, nice a steady, i'm keeping everything crossed for you.
it could be those tablets starting to make a difference? finally settling into your system:shrug:
be awesome if you were preggo tho, you out of all people deserve it. xxx

i got a job interview in the morning. i'm so nervous, not usually bothered by things like that, but i'm depending on it sooo much! i used to work for them before i got sick and really enjoyed it, the moneys good for the job, which is easy peasy. keeping everything crossed!

and the man i rent my house off is thinking of letting me buy it. it needs a lot of work, but i quite like that, and its got so much potential, and a huge garden i can extend into :happydance: i'll be getting my steel toe caps out. lol xx


----------



## LLbean

HiSpirits...good luck on the job interview! I am sure you will get it!

The house sounds fun too...you already know it well and making improvements on it would be a fun project!


----------



## Tallmom2b

lolam, how are you doing? Hope the :witch: is staying away! 

llbean, your chart is looking good!! Those temps keep climbing :happydance:

Hispirits, I hope your interview goes well!! FX for you!! Very exciting about the house! If bought the one you are already in you wouldn't have to go through the bother of moving :thumbup: 

Has anyone heard from Frankiegirl? I'm curious how this last cycle went for her, (I might of missed something on this thread though)


----------



## LLbean

LOL I am taking Niacin too so I have a feeling that accounts for some of the temp rise LOL


----------



## FrankieGirl16

Good luck on your interview hispirits!

Tallmom, fingers crossed for you, I hope you get your bfp!

AF is pretty much here for me :-( I guess IUI number one didn't work. Maybe June will be my month. I think we'll be on vacation in Mexico when I ovulate next.

Good luck to all of you girlies, sending lots of baby dust to us all!


----------



## guest2003

Hey can i join this thread???? just had a reading done from gail :)


----------



## Tallmom2b

guest2003 said:


> Hey can i join this thread???? just had a reading done from gail :)

Hi guest:flower: what did your reading say?


----------



## guest2003

Hey Tallmom

Heres what gail said and im hoping shes right!!!

Linking in around you spirit show me that youve made some positive changes and decisions on your path, and I feel a very new and happy cycle coming up around you, part of that will be around pregnancy

I am shown you are doing all you can to conceive and Im not sensing any problems around this

I feel a male spirit side J initial around you

Spirit show me a July conception here, I see a healthy baby girl born and all is well, and healthy around your pregnancy and birth

I see a very beautiful baby girl, people will often comment on just how angelic she looks, she will bring you alot of joy in your life

Im then seeing a further pregnancy for October 2013, perhaps not as planned but you still very happy with this news and a healthy baby boy born 2014, again all well around pregnancy, labour and birth

So to clarify I see 2 children ahead for you and wish you all the best for the future


----------



## Tallmom2b

That's a wonderful reading! I hope she's right for the both of us! There are quite a few July predictions :thumbup: 

:dust:


----------



## guest2003

TallMom i just got my Panrosa reading

Here is is, somthing similar!!!!!!!

Tuning in around you at this time and through my spirit guide i sense a lady who is so ready to add to her family , you feel the time is so right and want this to happen asap , you have always wanted to have more than one child and i sense you would love to know when and if you will conceive a gain . Spirit are showing me that you will fall pregnant in the month of August 2011 , i see no problems around your pregnancy or birth and in April 2012 you will give birth to a baby girl , she will weigh around 8lb in weight and all will be well , spirit are also showing me two more children for you Laura and are giving me very clearly the year 2016 ,i dont know if twins are in your family history Laura but spirit are showing that these babies will be twin boys coming to you and they will complete your family good luck Laura , sending you and your family my love and best wishes for the future.


----------



## lolam15

guest2003 said:


> Hey can i join this thread???? just had a reading done from gail :)

Hello guest2003, welcome to the thread. Both predictions are for your :bfp: very soon. Hope they are right. Gl petal and fxxxd for you xx


----------



## lolam15

FrankieGirl16 said:


> Good luck on your interview hispirits!
> 
> Tallmom, fingers crossed for you, I hope you get your bfp!
> 
> AF is pretty much here for me :-( I guess IUI number one didn't work. Maybe June will be my month. I think we'll be on vacation in Mexico when I ovulate next.
> 
> :hug: Sorry the :witch: got you frankiegirl. Maybe your holiday will do the trick honey xx
> 
> Hi tallmom, hope things are going good for you and the :witch: is staying away xx
> 
> Hispirits, hope the interview went well. Let us know if you get the job xx


----------



## guest2003

Hi lolam. Thanks!!!!!!!! Im hoping too. Was june predicted for you with all the readings????? I was thinking it was all just for fun but after reading this thread its kinda got my hopes up. 

Maybe mexico might be for you?????


----------



## Hispirits

Tallmom2b said:


> That's a wonderful reading! I hope she's right for the both of us! There are quite a few July predictions :thumbup:
> 
> :dust:

your charts looking so much better, good luck with the scan tomorrow, keep us posted xxxx
:hugs:


----------



## guest2003

Hispirits, can i join the thread????? Do i have to mail you my predictions???


----------



## LLbean

Hispirits...how did the interview go?

And I also sent you my latest predictions, all on your main wall now, for when you have a sec to update the 1st page


----------



## lolam15

guest2003 said:


> Hi lolam. Thanks!!!!!!!! Im hoping too. Was june predicted for you with all the readings????? I was thinking it was all just for fun but after reading this thread its kinda got my hopes up.
> 
> Maybe mexico might be for you?????

Yes all four predicted June but tbh i don't think its happening. Keeping my fxxd though, you never know xx


----------



## LLbean

fingers crossed Lolam15!!!


----------



## FrankieGirl16

Guest, good luck hopefully your predictions will come true! This is the best thread to join ... (the Mexico thing was Lolam quoting me, I'll be going there on the the 27th)

Lolam, I can't believe you got all FOUR predictions to say June! Crazy! This must be it!! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Tallmom2b

guest2003 said:


> TallMom i just got my Panrosa reading

Another great reading! That would be something to have twins!


----------



## Tallmom2b

FrankieGirl16 said:


> Guest, good luck hopefully your predictions will come true! This is the best thread to join ... (the Mexico thing was Lolam quoting me, I'll be going there on the the 27th)
> 
> Lolam, I can't believe you got all FOUR predictions to say June! Crazy! This must be it!! Fingers crossed for you!

Have a great time in Mexico! That may do the trick for ya :winkwink:


----------



## FrankieGirl16

TM2B: Thanks! I hope so. A lot of people say the conceive on vacation b/c your all stress free 
What's your ultrasound for? To find out why your cycles are so irregular? Hopefully they'll have good news for you!!


----------



## Tallmom2b

FrankieGirl16 said:


> TM2B: Thanks! I hope so. A lot of people say the conceive on vacation b/c your all stress free
> What's your ultrasound for? To find out why your cycles are so irregular? Hopefully they'll have good news for you!!

Yeah, I was having bad cramping after I had my positive OPK so I was like, okay, that's it, i'm going to the doctors and finding out what the f is going on! :haha:

It would be great if they found a little bean growing in there :winkwink:

At least i'll know for sure :thumbup: wish me luck...

:dust:


----------



## LLbean

Tall mom... it just may be..I told you, I had that thought about you so... let me know

OH and how has the door in the room been? I got woken up this morning by a doorbell! at exactly 7am...weirdest thing! any thoughts on that?


----------



## Tallmom2b

LLbean said:


> Tall mom... it just may be..I told you, I had that thought about you so... let me know
> 
> OH and how has the door in the room been? I got woken up this morning by a doorbell! at exactly 7am...weirdest thing! any thoughts on that?

I'll give an update after i get out of my appointment. Also I'll give results of testing in the morn. 

Hmmm, I've heard doorbells as being a common thing to be set off, because it's electrical. 7am-7dpo :thumbup: You had a dip today too right?

The door stopped opening when I readjusted the latch. :shrug: I still found the timing weird though...


----------



## LLbean

Tallmom2b said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> Tall mom... it just may be..I told you, I had that thought about you so... let me know
> 
> OH and how has the door in the room been? I got woken up this morning by a doorbell! at exactly 7am...weirdest thing! any thoughts on that?
> 
> I'll give an update after i get out of my appointment. Also I'll give results of testing in the morn.
> 
> Hmmm, I've heard doorbells as being a common thing to be set off, because it's electrical. 7am-7dpo :thumbup: You had a dip today too right?
> 
> The door stopped opening when I readjusted the latch. :shrug: I still found the timing weird though...Click to expand...

So what are you thinking set the bell off?


----------



## Hispirits

hi girls, i WILL update the front page, i promise, i got alot on at the moment.

i went to the 'interview' yesterday. two others were there. it was actually a more intense and advanced assessment. i had already done two online and had a telephone interview!!!

any way it was about an hour long i did it and i was the only one who got through! :D
so back again today for a face to face interview, hopefully i'll nail that and start work monday.
stupidly the tuesday i did aload of sit ups and woke up yesterday and had strained all the muscles in my neck, it is so stiff, everyone at the job were looking at me like i was a right weirdo because i couldn't turn my head. i put heels on, which by the time i got there were killing so i was hobbling about like ouch ouch ouch, lol
i went to bed early hoping it would have eased of by today, no such luck! i will have to try my best to mask it in the interview, bit its so stiff and painful.

Tallmom

i'm thinking of you today love. goodluck, i'll pop on later to see the update. keeping everything crossed for you hunny. xxxxx


----------



## wantingagirl

Hispirits said:


> 2011 Prediction Chart
> https://www.smiley-faces.org/smiley-faces/smiley-face-sun-clouds.gif​:bfp::dust::bfp::dust::bfp::dust::bfp::dust::bfp:
> https://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-bounce016.gif
> Lets see who is the most accurate.Message me with your predictions, i'll add the to them chart. Just update me when you got your bfp, which i am sure will be very soon! i think we are going to be a lucky group
> https://www.smiley-faces.org/smiley-faces/smiley-face-groupwave.gif
> :dust::dust::dust:​
> *Hispirits*
> ElainClaire::bfp:November 2010:blue: ......:nope::bfn:
> Melanie::bfp:March 2011 :blue:...... :nope::bfn:
> Gail::bfp: May 2011 :blue::nope:
> Panrosa::bfp: May 2011:blue::nope:
> JennyRenny::bfp: May 2011 :pink::nope:
> Babylove::bfp:/conception/birth May :pink:
> Psychic Star::bfp:/conception/1st scan May:pink:
> Sky :bfp: July :pink:
> Luna :bfp: 2011 :pink:
> JennyRenny :bfp: August :blue:
> Mary :bfp: September :pink:
> Sandra::bfp: October :blue:
> :spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:
> 
> *Nibeley*
> Jenny Renny::bfp: May 2011 :blue:
> Babylove::bfp:/Conception/Delivery April :blue:
> Gail: :bfp:July :blue:
> 
> 
> :spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:
> *HayleyJJ*
> Babylove::bfp:/conception; March/April :blue::thumbup:
> Jenny::bfp:April :blue::thumbup:
> Gail::bfp: 2011:blue::thumbup:
> :wohoo::bfp::wohoo:
> https://glitter.creationsbyrichie.com/holdz/z4da87b11ade0c.gif
> 
> 
> :spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:
> *lolam15*
> Luna::bfp:June:pink:
> Gail::bfp:June:pink:
> Panrosa::bfp: June :blue:
> Babylove: :bfp:/concieve/birth; June/July :blue:.
> 
> :spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:
> *SUGARANGEL209*
> Gail::bfp: March :blue:.:thumbup:
> :wohoo::bfp::wohoo:
> https://glitter.creationsbyrichie.com/holdz/z4d9c653ebb6f2.gif
> 
> :spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:​*bluelilly72*
> Gail::bfp: March/April :blue: :thumbup:
> Panrosa::bfp:May:blue:::nope:
> Luna::bfp: April :pink::thumbup:
> Babylove::bfp:April/May :blue::thumbup:
> Star::bfp: May :blue::nope:
> :wohoo::bfp::wohoo:​
> https://glitter.creationsbyrichie.com/holdz/z4d9c65d147c88.gif
> 
> :spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:​
> *ashley_gee89*
> Jeanie:bfp: Summer 2011 Twins! :blue::pink:
> :spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:
> ​
> *jenniferttc1*
> Psychic Star::bfp:June:pink:
> 
> :spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:​*DVSVXN*
> Gail: :bfp:May :blue:
> Jenny:Conception early 2011 :blue:
> Zanneta:Conception/Birth November 2011:blue:
> Jenny Renny::bfp:April :blue::nope: :bfn:
> Panrosa::bfp: June :blue:
> :spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:​
> 
> *mummy2one*
> Gail Conceive May :pink: :thumbup:
> :wohoo::bfp::wohoo:
> https://glitter.creationsbyrichie.com/holdz/z4dea290f7dab4.gif
> 
> :spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:​
> 
> *Paula181*
> Cheri:Concieve/Give Birth February:blue:
> Brooke: :bfp:March/April :blue::nope:
> Mary: :bfp:May:blue:
> Luna: :bfp:April :blue::nope:
> Gail: :bfp:June/july :pink:
> Panrosa: :bfp:May
> Sandra: :bfp:May:blue:
> Babylove :bfp:May:blue:
> :spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:
> 
> *Tallmom2b*
> Panrosa::bfp: July :pink:
> Gail: :bfp: July :pink:
> Tracey: :bfp:/birth May :blue:
> :spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:
> 
> *Zodiac*
> Gail::bfp: May :blue::nope:
> Panrosa::bfp:June :blue: :nope:
> Cherri22 :bfp: July :pink::nope:
> :wohoo::bfp::wohoo:
> https://glitter.creationsbyrichie.com/holdz/z4d9f1ef6c0ec6.gif
> 
> :spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:​:
> 
> *Future Mama*
> Gail: :bfp: June :blue:
> :spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:​
> 
> *Rebel_Jedi​*Cheri22: :bfp: April :pink:
> :spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:​
> 
> *clairmichael*
> Gail: :bfp: May :pink::thumbup:
> Panrosa::bfp: June :blue::nope:
> Babylove::bfp:/concieve/birth May :pink::thumbup:
> Jenny Renny::bfp:May :blue::thumbup:
> :wohoo::bfp::wohoo:
> https://glitter.creationsbyrichie.com/holdz/z4dc9651411aee.gif
> :spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:​:
> 
> *live_in_hope*
> Gail::bfp:Jan 2011 :pink::thumbup:​​
> :wohoo::bfp::wohoo:
> _Against the odds_
> https://glitter.creationsbyrichie.com/holdz/z4da555bd435d1.gif
> :spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:
> 
> *BlueBumble*
> Gail: :bfp:/concieve June :pink:
> :spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:
> 
> *misslissa*
> Gail: :bfp:May:blue:
> :spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:
> 
> *bump4mepleez*
> Mary: :bfp:May :pink:
> PsychicSky :bfp: May :pink:
> :spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:
> 
> 
> *Jen020185*
> Gail :bfp: May/June :pink:
> Jenny Renny :bfp: April/May :blue::nope:
> :spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:
> 
> *Frankiegirl16*
> Gail :bfp: Aug/Sept :pink:
> Panrosa:ConceIve July:pink:
> Babylove conceive June/july
> :spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:
> 
> *Strawberrie*
> Gail :bfp: April :pink: :thumbup:
> :wohoo::bfp::wohoo:
> https://glitter.creationsbyrichie.com/holdz/z4da95d933de90.gif
> :spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:
> 
> *trixie79*
> Gail :BFP:/Concieve July :pink::nope:
> Suzy:BFP: August :blue::nope:
> :wohoo::bfp::wohoo:
> https://glitter.creationsbyrichie.com/holdz/z4dd528af36b0b.gif
> :spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:
> 
> *Claire1*
> Gail :bfp: June/July :pink::nope:
> Panrosa :BFP: July :blue::nope:
> babylove :bfp: May :thumbup:
> Mary :bfp: May :thumbup:
> :wohoo::bfp::wohoo:
> https://glitter.creationsbyrichie.com/holdz/z4dd785020bbd6.gif
> :spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:
> 
> *Damita*
> Gail :bfp:June/July :blue:
> :spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:
> 
> *AriesMom07*
> JennyRenny :bfp:May :pink::nope:
> Cherri22 :bfp:APRIL/May :pink::nope:
> Babylove :bfp:/conceive April/May :blue::nope:
> :spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:
> 
> *Iglick*
> Cherri22 :bfp:/concieve APRIL:pink: :nope:
> :spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:
> 
> *Pambolina21*
> Gail :bfp: july :blue:
> JennyRenny:bfp: July :blue:
> Sandra :bfp: July :blue:
> :spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:
> 
> *MintChocChip*
> Gail :bfp: September :pink:
> :spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:
> 
> *Mommy2be20*
> Gail :bfp: June :pink:
> :spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:
> 
> *Sarahlou1985*​Gail :bfp: June :blue:
> :spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:
> 
> *Angelgirl86*
> Gail :bfp: August :pink:
> :spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:
> 
> *BeautifulD*
> Elaine Claire :bfp: May:pink:
> Tess :bfp: November :pink:
> Gail :bfp: june :blue:
> :spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:
> 
> *Jennybobenny*
> 
> Jenny Renny :bfp: Nov :pink:
> Gail :bfp: July :blue:
> BabyLove :bfp: June/July :pink:
> 
> :spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:
> *Wantingagirl*
> 
> Sandra :bfp: May/June :blue:
> 
> :spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:
> *Wanting2bmum*
> 
> Cherri22 :bfp:/Conceive :blue:
> 
> :spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:
> *Oliv*
> 
> JennyRenny :bfp: June :blue:
> 
> :spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:
> *LLBean*
> 
> Cherri22 :bfp:/Conceive June :blue:
> Star :bfp: November :pink:
> 
> :spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:
> *HotPink*
> 
> Sky :bfp: July/Aug :pink:
> Noah :bfp: Sept/Oct :blue:
> Gail :bfp:/conceive/scan March/April 2012
> :spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:
> 
> https://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-bounce016.gif​
> 
> *Each  = 1 correct prediction*
> 
> Gails :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
> Panrosa's
> Jenny Renny's :yipee::yipee:
> Psychic Star's
> BabyLove's :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
> Luna's :yipee:
> Cherri
> Sandra
> 
> :spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:
> 
> You can get readings here:
> 
> Gail is at https://www.psychic123ukreadings.net/
> Panrosa is at https://myworld.ebay.co.uk/panrosa-readings/?_trksid=p4340.l2559
> Star is at https://myworld.ebay.co.uk/psychic-star/?_trksid=p4340.l2559
> Jenny Renny is at https://jennyrenny.jigsy.com/
> Sandra is at https://www.psychicreadingsbysandragibbs.com/
> Babylove is at https://www.ttcbabylovepredictions.com/
> 
> :spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:​

Ok so I got a prediction from Gail for conception in September I woud prefer Sandras to be right but hers wasnt before and heard Gail is quite good? Prediction for a gir (I do hope so) she also told me that the focus soon is going to be on money and property and we are moving soon! 

xx


----------



## guest2003

@Hispirits, take you time, i can see your really busy, good luck with the job........

@Tallmom, imagine twins!!! id love it!!!!! and goodluck with your scan, let us know how you get on xxxxx

@Lolam15, FXd for you for BFP in June!!!!!!!!!!

@Frankiegirl, have a great time in Mexico!!!!! ya never no it could happen there????

Thanks for letting me join the thread girls xxxxx


----------



## guest2003

@wantingagirl, i hope you predictions come true xxxx


----------



## faith2bmum

Hiya I love this thread can I please join :thumbup:

I've been predicted the following;
Gail - June 2011 :pink:
Yona (ebay - love her!) - Summer 2011 :pink:
Luna - December 2011 :pink:
Interestingly they all predict twin boys Feb/March 2013!!!!!! :blue::blue:

Either way I hope to be a mum in 2012 :happydance::happydance:


----------



## LLbean

faith2bmum said:


> Hiya I love this thread can I please join :thumbup:
> 
> I've been predicted the following;
> Gail - June 2011 :pink:
> Yona (ebay - love her!) - Summer 2011 :pink:
> Luna - December 2011 :pink:
> Interestingly they all predict twin boys Feb/March 2013!!!!!! :blue::blue:
> 
> Either way I hope to be a mum in 2012 :happydance::happydance:

oh WOW... I wish I had twin girls!

the closest I got was this after asking "... not sure if you could tell from this reading or not but was there any more kids? Or just the one? Again...only curious"

from Psychic Star: I did only pick up on the one child but was shown others around you from 45 years onwards now this could mean others peoples children that you take under your wing or a surprise pregnancy but it wasn&#8217;t shown too clearly but I did see other little ones around you and was being shown two looking very much alike, so could be a twin connection somewhere around you on your pathway x

...I have had dreams where I see twin girls with me so I wonder


BTW...where can we find YONA and LUNA?


----------



## Tallmom2b

LLbean said:


> faith2bmum said:
> 
> 
> Hiya I love this thread can I please join :thumbup:
> 
> I've been predicted the following;
> Gail - June 2011 :pink:
> Yona (ebay - love her!) - Summer 2011 :pink:
> Luna - December 2011 :pink:
> Interestingly they all predict twin boys Feb/March 2013!!!!!! :blue::blue:
> 
> Either way I hope to be a mum in 2012 :happydance::happydance:
> 
> oh WOW... I wish I had twin girls!
> 
> the closest I got was this after asking "... not sure if you could tell from this reading or not but was there any more kids? Or just the one? Again...only curious"
> 
> from Psychic Star: I did only pick up on the one child but was shown others around you from 45 years onwards now this could mean others peoples children that you take under your wing or a surprise pregnancy but it wasnt shown too clearly but I did see other little ones around you and was being shown two looking very much alike, so could be a twin connection somewhere around you on your pathway x
> 
> ...I have had dreams where I see twin girls with me so I wonder
> 
> 
> BTW...where can we find YONA and LUNA?Click to expand...

Holy crap WOW! Two readings with twins being mentioned!! :baby::baby:

:dust: :dust:


----------



## Tallmom2b

Ultrasound went good, I'll know more when my doc. get's in touch with me. Looks like there was a cyst on my right ovary. I guess it could have been worse.

Still no AF, thinking maybe i'm not that many dpo?


----------



## faith2bmum

LLbean said:


> faith2bmum said:
> 
> 
> Hiya I love this thread can I please join :thumbup:
> 
> I've been predicted the following;
> Gail - June 2011 :pink:
> Yona (ebay - love her!) - Summer 2011 :pink:
> Luna - December 2011 :pink:
> Interestingly they all predict twin boys Feb/March 2013!!!!!! :blue::blue:
> 
> Either way I hope to be a mum in 2012 :happydance::happydance:
> 
> oh WOW... I wish I had twin girls!
> 
> the closest I got was this after asking "... not sure if you could tell from this reading or not but was there any more kids? Or just the one? Again...only curious"
> 
> from Psychic Star: I did only pick up on the one child but was shown others around you from 45 years onwards now this could mean others peoples children that you take under your wing or a surprise pregnancy but it wasnt shown too clearly but I did see other little ones around you and was being shown two looking very much alike, so could be a twin connection somewhere around you on your pathway x
> 
> ...I have had dreams where I see twin girls with me so I wonder
> 
> 
> BTW...where can we find YONA and LUNA?Click to expand...

Twin girls would be great - twin boys - argg a complete nightmare me and DP are getting on a bit :haha:

Luna was from ebay - I can't remember her name on there it could have just been Luna? But I just searched pregnancy psychic reading.

Yona is fantastic I use her a lot for many different kinds of readings and I find her very accurate and positive. She does general readings but only by telephone and they are a bit more expensive then the specific pregnancy ones although she can be on the phone for over an hour (she calls you). Her name is Yonakath and you can search for her on ebay.

Hope that helps.......


----------



## Hispirits

Tallmom2b said:


> Ultrasound went good, I'll know more when my doc. get's in touch with me. Looks like there was a cyst on my right ovary. I guess it could have been worse.
> 
> Still no AF, thinking maybe i'm not that many dpo?

i'm so pleased its nothing serious. i bet its put your mind at ease hun xxxx:hugs:


----------



## Hispirits

welcome newladies :flower:
i officially have nothing to do saturday so i plan to do the front page then.

I GOT THE JOB!!!! woohoo!!!
the interview went really well, at the end of it the guy said, "we'll let you know in a couple of hours".he then said, "actually i won't, i'm offering you the job now".
:happydance:
i was so pleased i wanted to yell!! 

so i now work for BT sales department, anyone ned a new phone line?? lol xxxxx


----------



## ashley_gee89

*Yoohoo. Hey Hispirits, any chance I can get a nice BFP sparkly ?  - Have a scan in 5 days so can let you all know if the twins prediction was right or not *


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hispirits said:


> welcome newladies :flower:
> i officially have nothing to do saturday so i plan to do the front page then.
> 
> I GOT THE JOB!!!! woohoo!!!
> the interview went really well, at the end of it the guy said, "we'll let you know in a couple of hours".he then said, "actually i won't, i'm offering you the job now".
> :happydance:
> i was so pleased i wanted to yell!!
> 
> so i now work for BT sales department, anyone ned a new phone line?? lol xxxxx


Yeah!!:happydance: congrats on the new job!!!


----------



## Tallmom2b

faith2bmum said:


> Yona is fantastic I use her a lot for many different kinds of readings and I find her very accurate and positive. She does general readings but only by telephone and they are a bit more expensive then the specific pregnancy ones although she can be on the phone for over an hour (she calls you). Her name is Yonakath and you can search for her on ebay.
> 
> Hope that helps.......

Oh, Yona sounds cool! I couldn't find her on eBay though, is there a link?


----------



## LLbean

Alright Hispirits WOOO HOOO!!!!! Congrats lady!!!!!!!!


----------



## FrankieGirl16

Congrats Hispirits!!!!! I'm so happy for you!
TM2B: Glad you found out what's going on... what can they do about the cyst?


----------



## FrankieGirl16

faith2bmum said:


> Hiya I love this thread can I please join :thumbup:
> 
> I've been predicted the following;
> Gail - June 2011 :pink:
> Yona (ebay - love her!) - Summer 2011 :pink:
> Luna - December 2011 :pink:
> Interestingly they all predict twin boys Feb/March 2013!!!!!! :blue::blue:
> 
> Either way I hope to be a mum in 2012 :happydance::happydance:

I can't believe the all predict twin boys, that's crazy!!


----------



## LLbean

Tallmom2b said:


> Ultrasound went good, I'll know more when my doc. get's in touch with me. Looks like there was a cyst on my right ovary. I guess it could have been worse.
> 
> Still no AF, thinking maybe i'm not that many dpo?

so....any chance still you may already be pregnant though? Glad they know what the issue was


----------



## Tallmom2b

LLbean said:


> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> Ultrasound went good, I'll know more when my doc. get's in touch with me. Looks like there was a cyst on my right ovary. I guess it could have been worse.
> 
> Still no AF, thinking maybe i'm not that many dpo?
> 
> so....any chance still you may already be pregnant though? Glad they know what the issue wasClick to expand...

I don't know. Maybe? But I don't think I am. From what I've read cysts occur when your body gears up and fails to O. It all kinda makes sense. It explains my long cycle, the pain, no AF. Pregnancy like symptoms. Those are all text book symptoms of ovarian cysts. I'm cutting out, okay, severly cutting down on sugars. Increasing leafy greens, veggies, water intake. 
Everyday for the next week I'm going to take boiled tumeric in milk about 1/4 cup (I tell you what it's NOT easy on the palate) but my boyfriend says my breath smells like incense now :haha: 
Im ordering aloe vera juice and coconut water. All recommended to get rid of cysts. And all that stuff is generally great for you anyway :thumbup:
Wish me luck ;) 
Sheesh, I really need another reading!


----------



## LLbean

Best of luck and yes, I want another one too LOL


----------



## guest2003

Hispirits said:


> welcome newladies :flower:
> i officially have nothing to do saturday so i plan to do the front page then.
> 
> I GOT THE JOB!!!! woohoo!!!
> the interview went really well, at the end of it the guy said, "we'll let you know in a couple of hours".he then said, "actually i won't, i'm offering you the job now".
> :happydance:
> i was so pleased i wanted to yell!!
> 
> so i now work for BT sales department, anyone ned a new phone line?? lol xxxxx

Thanks Hispirits!!!!

Congrats on the new job


----------



## annmariecrisp

Hello girls.....how do I get a prediction and be added to the list?? I love this type of thing and haven't seen it before xxx :flower::flower:


----------



## guest2003

Hi annmariecrisp,

On the first page Hispirits has given a website for all the psychic readers, most of them are through ebay, you buy the reading then mail them your name and date of birth or whatever they ask for and they email you back the reading! Gail took 2 days and Panrosa took a couple of hours (their the ones i bought)

GL and post up what the predictions are x


----------



## annmariecrisp

guest2003 said:


> Hi annmariecrisp,
> 
> On the first page Hispirits has given a website for all the psychic readers, most of them are through ebay, you buy the reading then mail them your name and date of birth or whatever they ask for and they email you back the reading! Gail took 2 days and Panrosa took a couple of hours (their the ones i bought)
> 
> GL and post up what the predictions are x

Thanks I will do it tomorrow and then post!! hopefully they'll say this month!! lol xxx


----------



## faith2bmum

Tallmom2b said:
 

> faith2bmum said:
> 
> 
> Yona is fantastic I use her a lot for many different kinds of readings and I find her very accurate and positive. She does general readings but only by telephone and they are a bit more expensive then the specific pregnancy ones although she can be on the phone for over an hour (she calls you). Her name is Yonakath and you can search for her on ebay.
> 
> Hope that helps.......
> 
> Oh, Yona sounds cool! I couldn't find her on eBay though, is there a link?Click to expand...

Hiya Tallmom, this is the link to her page;

https://myworld.ebay.co.uk/yonakath

Like I say she is expensive but worth it I think :hugs:


----------



## paula181

:hi: ladies im back from a wicked holiday how are you all??

What have i missed? :coffee:

xx


----------



## Tallmom2b

paula181 said:


> :hi: ladies im back from a wicked holiday how are you all??
> 
> What have i missed? :coffee:
> 
> xx

Hi Paula!! :hugs: Hope you had a good holiday! Well, we have a bunch of new predictions:thumbup: And Hispirits has a new job:happydance:

I'm finally on a new cycle after a crazy long one:thumbup:

How are you?


----------



## jen020185

Hey just an update Gail's prediction was wrong for me :( now on cycle 14 of ttc :( good luck to everyone else hope you get those bfp's soon :) xxxx


----------



## FrankieGirl16

Hi girls,
Did anyone purchase a psychic star reading and have it take longer than 2 days. I purchased it on the 16th (today's the 20th) and I haven't heard from her yet. It says on the website within two days. 

Thanks!


----------



## LLbean

FrankieGirl16 said:


> Hi girls,
> Did anyone purchase a psychic star reading and have it take longer than 2 days. I purchased it on the 16th (today's the 20th) and I haven't heard from her yet. It says on the website within two days.
> 
> Thanks!

yes...it took mine a bit cause she was dealing with family issues...first it took longer cause I paid via paypal but using my bank account so it takes a few days to clear, then she was out of town. Send her an email and ask her the status, she is really nice about it


----------



## LLbean

ok, I am getting an in depth reading from Yona tomorrow too...lets see what she has to say...thanks faith2bmum for the info


----------



## Tallmom2b

FrankieGirl16 said:


> Hi girls,
> Did anyone purchase a psychic star reading and have it take longer than 2 days. I purchased it on the 16th (today's the 20th) and I haven't heard from her yet. It says on the website within two days.
> 
> Thanks!

I think it took about a week for mine, but she let me know. It was SO worth the wait too. :thumbup:



LLbean said:


> ok, I am getting an in depth reading from Yona tomorrow too...lets see what she has to say...thanks faith2bmum for the info

Ohhh, i'm excited for you!! Is it over the phone? I can't wait to hear what she says!:D I want one!!!


----------



## LLbean

yes I will let you know...I will attempt to record it somehow


----------



## guest2003

LLbean said:


> ok, I am getting an in depth reading from Yona tomorrow too...lets see what she has to say...thanks faith2bmum for the info

Ohhhhhh sounds good, keep us informed! 

Where is Yona from?


----------



## LLbean

guest2003 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> ok, I am getting an in depth reading from Yona tomorrow too...lets see what she has to say...thanks faith2bmum for the info
> 
> Ohhhhhh sounds good, keep us informed!
> 
> Where is Yona from?Click to expand...

Brittain but she calls the US too

here is her direct website https://yonafarrell.co.uk/index.html


----------



## guest2003

llbean said:


> guest2003 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> llbean said:
> 
> 
> ok, i am getting an in depth reading from yona tomorrow too...lets see what she has to say...thanks faith2bmum for the info
> 
> ohhhhhh sounds good, keep us informed!
> 
> Where is yona from?Click to expand...
> 
> brittain but she calls the us too
> 
> here is her direct website https://yonafarrell.co.uk/index.htmlClick to expand...

will have a look at that xxx


----------



## LLbean

Had to postpone Yona's till next week, for some reason she was not getting a connection... she was really good about it though...instead of just giving me nonsense and just "read" anything she was willing to refund me but I asked if it would be better to just do it another time when perhaps she would connect.

Seems really good!


----------



## guest2003

LLbean said:


> Had to postpone Yona's till next week, for some reason she was not getting a connection... she was really good about it though...instead of just giving me nonsense and just "read" anything she was willing to refund me but I asked if it would be better to just do it another time when perhaps she would connect.
> 
> Seems really good!

at least you know shes not a con artist!!!!


----------



## LLbean

guest2003 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> Had to postpone Yona's till next week, for some reason she was not getting a connection... she was really good about it though...instead of just giving me nonsense and just "read" anything she was willing to refund me but I asked if it would be better to just do it another time when perhaps she would connect.
> 
> Seems really good!
> 
> at least you know shes not a con artist!!!!Click to expand...

Exactly! I thought she was really nice and honest...I like that. So looking forward to next week...lets see what she has to say


----------



## guest2003

oh keep us informed :)


----------



## SpudsMama

Hi everyone :flower:

I had a basic reading a few months ago from Gail who said that I'd conceive in April 2011 with a girl, which was obviously wrong. But then, because she'd gotten other things spot on with me I ordered another one from her, but this time I went for the more expensive in-depth reading which was *amazing!!* I had to use a different email address with the second because my old one got closed down. I'm now aware that she probably didn't realise that I'm the same person who had had another reading from her before which makes it even more amazing! 

She talked in great detail about a man in spirit (my late Grandad) and it was all very accurate, she predicted things non ttc related and got them all right. For example, she said there would be a financial improvement very soon and, just before I logged into my email account to see the reading, my boss had confirmed a small pay rise! 

Anyway, she's predicted a girl to be conceived in June 2011 and a boy conceived in December 2012. 

I also had a Jenny Renny reading done _ages_ ago and she predicted a boy conceived/BFP in September 2011. 

Can you tell I love Gail?! :rofl: xx


----------



## faith2bmum

TTC Sept 2010 said:


> Anyway, she's predicted a girl to be conceived in June 2011 and a boy conceived in December 2012.
> 
> I also had a Jenny Renny reading done _ages_ ago and she predicted a boy conceived/BFP in September 2011.
> 
> Can you tell I love Gail?! :rofl: xx

Wow hope Gail is correct she predicted this month for me too! I just got a reading from Sandra as not had a reading for a few months and was hoping it would say 'You are pregnant now!' :haha: 

Anyway it didn't, prediction was for a girl conceived in July/August - but she said baby would have very, fair hair. I had to send her a photo of me and I have very fair hair but DP is mixed race (Irish/Singaporean) so thinking that may not come true??


----------



## ashley_gee89

*Prediction was wrong, I am not havin' twins - but I am having a healthy baby - scan today showed lovely strong heartbeat *


----------



## LLbean

Congrats Ashley!


----------



## paula181

Well all my May predictions are wrong. Ive tested n got :bfn:

xx


----------



## guest2003

paula181 said:


> Well all my May predictions are wrong. Ive tested n got :bfn:
> 
> xx

So sorry Paula :(

Just ordered my reading with Sandra!!!!! wonder what she will say?


----------



## Hotpink

All my predictions was wrong :bfp:19thjune


----------



## SpudsMama

So my Gail reading was wrong, she predicted conception this month but I've not been able to get a donation. Unless it's an immaculate conception... :haha: xx


----------



## LLbean

congrats Hotpink!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## paula181

Congrats Hotpink :wohoo:
xx


----------



## Hotpink

Thanks ladies


----------



## guest2003

Congrats Hotpink :)


----------



## lolam15

Hotpink said:


> All my predictions was wrong :bfp:19thjune

Congratulations hotpink.

All my predictions were wrong. No bfp for me x


----------



## LLbean

I am praying and hoping with all my might that they were right on July for me!

Talking to Yona on Tuesday, lets see what she has to say about the baby deal


----------



## faith2bmum

LLbean said:


> I am praying and hoping with all my might that they were right on July for me!
> 
> Talking to Yona on Tuesday, lets see what she has to say about the baby deal

Hope all goes well with Yona tomorrow! Just bringing happy news today got my BFP! Gail was correct - funny thing is when I got this reading in Feb I wasn't even contemplating trying and I thought it was mad :happydance:


----------



## LLbean

OMG Congrats faith2bmum!!!! That is wonderful!!!

What sex did Gail predict? That is the next one to check 

Oh I hope she is right for me too!!!!!!!!!!!! Well her and Baby love coincide on the July things so ...come on BFP!!!!


----------



## faith2bmum

LLbean said:


> OMG Congrats faith2bmum!!!! That is wonderful!!!
> 
> What sex did Gail predict? That is the next one to check
> 
> Oh I hope she is right for me too!!!!!!!!!!!! Well her and Baby love coincide on the July things so ...come on BFP!!!!

All month all I thought was.......well Gail says its gonna happen this month so it is! Just think this everyday next month until you see your BFP.......Fx'd for you! She predicts a girl, I think a girl too :flower:


----------



## paula181

:wohoo::dance: congratulations faith2bemum :)

Fx she is right for me, shes ace isnt she :thumbup:
She did a photo reading for me and she was spot on, it was amazing!! :happydance:

xx


----------



## KellyC75

Hi Ladies :wave:

How do we go about getting a 'reading'? :shrug:


----------



## paula181

KellyC75 said:


> Hi Ladies :wave:
> 
> How do we go about getting a 'reading'? :shrug:


:hi: hun theres links for the readings on the first page :thumbup:

xx


----------



## KellyC75

paula181 said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies :wave:
> 
> How do we go about getting a 'reading'? :shrug:
> 
> 
> :hi: hun theres links for the readings on the first page :thumbup:
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Thanks so much for your reply, I have purchased a reading from Gail ~ Looking forward to what she has to say :flower:


----------



## paula181

Oh youll love it, she is amazing!!

She did a photo reading for me n told me sooo much about myself that i have got high hopes for a accurate reading on pregnancy too :dance:

xx


----------



## KellyC75

paula181 said:


> Oh youll love it, she is amazing!!
> 
> She did a photo reading for me n told me sooo much about myself that i have got high hopes for a accurate reading on pregnancy too :dance:
> 
> xx

Ohhh, a photo reading, sounds interesting :thumbup:

I bought a 'special offer package': Psychic reading, July full moon spell & pregnancy outlook reading

Good luck to you :flower:


----------



## LLbean

Ok Yona says a girl too LOL...was not specific about when but said real soon...we will talk again on July 14th, hopefully then she can be more exact


----------



## Tallmom2b

faith2bmum said:


> Just bringing happy news today got my BFP! Gail was correct - funny thing is when I got this reading in Feb I wasn't even contemplating trying and I thought it was mad :happydance:

That's awesome!!! :happydance::yipee::dance::wohoo: Congrats!! :hugs:



LLbean said:


> Ok Yona says a girl too LOL...was not specific about when but said real soon...we will talk again on July 14th, hopefully then she can be more exact

Oh cool, how was talking to her over the phone? Fx for you to get your :bfp: soon!! 

I'll need another prediction if I don't get my :bfp: in July... Hopefully I wont need another one :winkwink:


----------



## LLbean

Tallmom2b said:


> Oh cool, how was talking to her over the phone? Fx for you to get your :bfp: soon!!
> 
> I'll need another prediction if I don't get my :bfp: in July... Hopefully I wont need another one :winkwink:

She really is a nice lady and honest. Hopefully you won't need another reading :thumbup:

If you chose to get one from her make sure to not use bluetooth or speaker phone as it does interfere with her connection to you


----------



## faith2bmum

LLbean said:


> Ok Yona says a girl too LOL...was not specific about when but said real soon...we will talk again on July 14th, hopefully then she can be more exact

Yeh she doesn't really give dates - she told me summertime conception....think her readings only look into the next few weeks and months so hope she is right for you :thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

well she told me this year...said it is coming up soon. She said there may be a tiny set back but that I would see Doctors and things would go fine...we are already dealing with my hubby's Sperm Analysis...we may go see a Fertility Specialist after talking to his Urologist...perhaps that is what she meant


----------



## paula181

KellyC75 said:


> paula181 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies :wave:
> 
> How do we go about getting a 'reading'? :shrug:
> 
> 
> :hi: hun theres links for the readings on the first page :thumbup:
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks so much for your reply, I have purchased a reading from Gail ~ Looking forward to what she has to say :flower:Click to expand...

Did you get your Gail reading?

xx


----------



## KellyC75

paula181 said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paula181 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies :wave:
> 
> How do we go about getting a 'reading'? :shrug:
> 
> 
> :hi: hun theres links for the readings on the first page :thumbup:
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks so much for your reply, I have purchased a reading from Gail ~ Looking forward to what she has to say :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Did you get your Gail reading?
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Not heard a thing! :nope:


----------



## paula181

Have you messaged her?? 

xx


----------



## KellyC75

paula181 said:


> Have you messaged her??
> 
> xx

Just emailed her again to this address:
[email protected]


----------



## faith2bmum

Hey everyone hope you are all well. Sadly I had a miscarriage yesterday it was very early days though. Please send me some positive energies :nope: 

I will have to get some more readings done to lift my spirits!


----------



## KellyC75

faith2bmum said:


> Hey everyone hope you are all well. Sadly I had a miscarriage yesterday it was very early days though. Please send me some positive energies :nope:
> 
> I will have to get some more readings done to lift my spirits!

So very sorry :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

faith2bmum said:


> Hey everyone hope you are all well. Sadly I had a miscarriage yesterday it was very early days though. Please send me some positive energies :nope:
> 
> I will have to get some more readings done to lift my spirits!

Oh no.... :nope: I am so sorry to hear that. Sending you lots of positive energy that your bean comes back soon and lots of :hug:


----------



## paula181

faith2bmum said:


> Hey everyone hope you are all well. Sadly I had a miscarriage yesterday it was very early days though. Please send me some positive energies :nope:
> 
> I will have to get some more readings done to lift my spirits!

Aww hun :hugs::hugs::hugs: i am sooooo sorry to hear that! I am sending you some Positive vibes and a ton of :dust::dust:

xx


----------



## ButterflyK

I just got my prediction from Gail: 

I see that pregnancy is very much on your mind at the moment, and I do see a very highlighted area around this for September 2011, I feel this is when you will conceive, I sense your overjoyed with this, and perhaps test many times as I see you cant quite believe it, when it shows positive

Spirit show me a healthy baby girl born 2012, and I see all is well around pregnancy, birth and labour for you, I also feel this child will kind of balance alot of other areas within your path, making life seem alot calmer and happier for you

I then see a further pregnancy, October 2014, I see a boy here from this pregnancy and all is showing well and healthy around pregnancy, birth and labour for you 

So is it strange that I have a little hope about September and that I don't feel like I am now never going to have a baby? lol. I just wonder if any of you other ladies felt a little relief about having a baby after your reading? I know it's not set in stone but it does make me feel better.


----------



## Tallmom2b

faith2bmum said:


> Hey everyone hope you are all well. Sadly I had a miscarriage yesterday it was very early days though. Please send me some positive energies :nope:
> 
> I will have to get some more readings done to lift my spirits!

So sorry faith2bmum :hugs: Sending you 'lots of positive energy!! 
:dust: :dust:


----------



## paula181

Wow its gone quiet on here :shock:

xx


----------



## choc button

Hi 
I've had a prediction from Gail for conceiving in July, find out August-boy
i've had a reading from Jenny Renny, conceive June find out July-girl

and a reading from a gypsy, July and for a boy!

Fingers crossed... any will do


----------



## LLbean

quiet only cause I am waiting to see LOL

in my 2ww now...takes FOREVER lol


----------



## Tanzibar83

UPDATE ON MY PREDICTION BY GAIL:

it was wrong!


----------



## KellyC75

I have recieved my prediction for Gail & she said:

*Pregnancy Outlook*

Linking in around you concerning pregnancy and children,I sense a content path although sense your in two minds around adding to your family at this time

Within 2012,I see that pregnancy is very much on your mind, and this is something you want very much at that time, and feel alot of focus around this, and feel with financial improvements this becomes more of an option within 2012

Spirit show me no problems around pregnancies and conceptions for you, I feel it is just a matter of timing within your path, when you feel the time is right

I feel late May for your conception, and I am shown a baby girl from this pregnancy and her birth shows as healthy and well around pregnancy, birth and labour and this child will complete your family

Well, about a week ago I found out I was pregnant :baby: So if she meant conception was to be late this May 2011 ~ Then she was correct :thumbup: (Have a feeling she meant 2012 though??:shrug:)


----------



## ButterflyK

I got another prediction this time from Sandra 

She says I could be expecting now ( in the ttw at the moment, af due Friday) also she said she feels if not now next month and she sees multiples


----------



## LLbean

Oh wow Butterfly, that would be so neat!!!!


----------



## LLbean

Congrats KellyC75!!!! Let us know if it is a girl!!!


----------



## LLbean

ok just ordered one from Sandra...anyone know how long she takes to respond?


----------



## LLbean

still no word from Sandra...she wrote this on July 6th:
Thankyou , will be with you as soon as i can hunni , just running slightly behind at the moment due to sme issues
sandra

...but nothing else since. I asked when I should expect it but not a word :-(
I so want to know what she has to tell me


----------



## LLbean

I had to share this here since it is the PREDICTION thread ;-) 

So my hubby and I had lunch with my MIL today at a buffet place and we all got fortune cookies... maybe I'm the only one that found this interesting but here goes...

This was MY fortune


and this was my husbands LOL


It was funny cause he started teasing me BEFORE we each opened ours "are you sure that is the one you want? you picked it so you are stuck with whatever it is" LOL

Can I take this as a sign? LOL


----------



## ButterflyK

Well Sandra prediction of expecting now isn't right AF should up on Friday on schedule and has left today a normal 2-3 day AF for me. So perhaps next month. 

Sandra did say expecting now or in August so the next time I would test would be August.


----------



## LLbean

Best of luck Butterfly...I still have not heard back from her :-(


----------



## paula181

LLbean said:


> I had to share this here since it is the PREDICTION thread ;-)
> 
> So my hubby and I had lunch with my MIL today at a buffet place and we all got fortune cookies... maybe I'm the only one that found this interesting but here goes...
> 
> This was MY fortune
> 
> 
> and this was my husbands LOL
> 
> 
> It was funny cause he started teasing me BEFORE we each opened ours "are you sure that is the one you want? you picked it so you are stuck with whatever it is" LOL
> 
> Can I take this as a sign? LOL

Oooh that is weird isnt it, maybe it is a sign :happydance:

xx


----------



## paula181

:yipee: congrats kelly :)

xx


----------



## LLbean

heard back from Sandra!

as i tune in i want to say where im being drawn to the month of September for a conception around you , i wan to mention where i feel that this is going to be a baby girl , im being drawn to dark hair with her , and also a small birth sort of mark on her shoulder towards her back.I want to mention where i feel she will be around 6 lbs and 8 ounces.I feel that this will be a natural birth for you or as natural as possible. I want to say where im being drawn to her being born around the month of May of next year , and im drawn to the very end as they keep telling me the 31st.


----------



## LLbean

WHOA I just realized something!!!!

From Psychic Star:I do also see a small birthmark on the top of her left shoulder one that they call a strawberry and I see her has having dark blond highlights to her hair 

From Sandra: dark hair with her , and also a small birth sort of mark on her shoulder towards her back.

....now you gotta admit that one coincidence is a tad bit specific, right?...LOL


----------



## BeautifulD

Gale was wrong for conception in June.... CD37 and I haven't even ovulated :(


----------



## paula181

BeautifulD said:


> Gale was wrong for conception in June.... CD37 and I haven't even ovulated :(

:hi: hun have you messaged Gail to tell her prediction was wrong?!

She has predicted June for me but said she saw it more as a :bfp: July! So maybe thats what she meant with you too :shrug:

:dust:

xx


----------



## paula181

I have just ordered a Fertility moon spell with Gail......eeek i am soooo excited as i have heard some really good things with her spells :headspin:

xx


----------



## Want2bMum

hi girls,
i'd like to have a reading from sandra. went through her website and saw that conception reading is 5 pounds and that she needs a picture.
did any of you send a picture? and doesn't she need any other detail like name and/or surname? also, where do you send the picture? i didn't find any e-mail address. 

thank you

xxx


----------



## mummy2one

Hi hun could you remove me please, had a miscarriage :cry: :dust: to you all and H&H 9months to those expecting xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LLbean

oh no....so sorry to hear mummy2one :-(

@Want2bMum her email is on her site but it did take me a bit to find it too... here it is [email protected]


----------



## Want2bMum

LLbean said:


> oh no....so sorry to hear mummy2one :-(
> 
> @Want2bMum her email is on her site but it did take me a bit to find it too... here it is [email protected]


so very sorry to hear mummy2one, my thoughts are with you :hugs::hugs:

llbean, did you send a picture and other details? and how long did she take?

thank you


----------



## LLbean

I sent pic, no other details were required for my reading. She was back logged so it took her about a week


----------



## KellyC75

mummy2one said:


> Hi hun could you remove me please, had a miscarriage :cry: :dust: to you all and H&H 9months to those expecting xxxxxxxxxxxxx

So sorry for your tragic news :hugs:


----------



## paula181

mummy2one said:


> Hi hun could you remove me please, had a miscarriage :cry: :dust: to you all and H&H 9months to those expecting xxxxxxxxxxxxx

Im so sorry hun :hugs::hugs:
xx


----------



## LLbean

kind of Sad...was supposed to finally get my full reading from Yona today and got this instead
"Hello Elizabeth,
I really am so sorry, I am going to have to cancel todays reading. I have to have an emergency appt at the dentist - and the only time that he can fit me in is at 3pm. It really does seem as if this reading is not meant to happen, so I am going to refund your payment in full , with sincere apologies. Wishing you all the best for the future and hoping that you dont have to wait long for the desired baby news
Yona x" :shrug:


----------



## paula181

Oh no what a shame, at least she was good enough to message you n not just do any read for you....she sounds lovely! :)
maybe try again in 6/8 weeks n then maybe she can read for you

xx


----------



## LLbean

:shock:


Well it looks like Gail and Babylove were right!

Going to my GYN in 2 hours to confirm and check Beta levels...hope it is a sticky one!!!!


----------



## KellyC75

LLbean said:


> :shock:
> 
> 
> Well it looks like Gail and Babylove were right!
> 
> Going to my GYN in 2 hours to confirm and check Beta levels...hope it is a sticky one!!!!

:wohoo: Fingers crossed for a real sticky bubba :yipee:


----------



## LLbean

Thanks

So my test at the doctor's office puts me at 3 weeks and one day...gotta go in for Beta follow up on Wednesday. If all goes well the Ultrasound will be on August 3rd where they can hopefully see the baby and heartbeat.


----------



## Tallmom2b

Congrats LLbean!!! :hugs: h&h 9mo. to you! :happydance:


----------



## LLbean

Thank you:winkwink:

Not too excited yet....waiting to see how the BETAs are doing...if that is moving smoothly then I can :happydance:


----------



## paula181

:wohoo: congrats Llbean :)
xx


----------



## lglick

congrats!!!!! H&H 9 mos to you!!! gail also predicted july/august for me im praying to god that shes right!!!


----------



## paula181

lglick said:


> congrats!!!!! H&H 9 mos to you!!! gail also predicted july/august for me im praying to god that shes right!!!

She predicted june/july for me too!! when you testing?

GL hun

xx


----------



## babyhopes2010

congrats LLBean :wohoo:

JennyRen was spot on with my bfp :)


----------



## beckiieboo

hey hispirit, could you add my predicitons p[lease.. - Gail has predicted AUG/SEPT.. 
thnkx..
x


----------



## lglick

Hi paula! Ive gotten positive opks yesterday and today so I'm looking to test august 3rd...if I can hold out that long...gl to you, when are you testing?


----------



## LLbean

I hope you both can join me soon!!!


----------



## paula181

lglick said:


> Hi paula! Ive gotten positive opks yesterday and today so I'm looking to test august 3rd...if I can hold out that long...gl to you, when are you testing?

Aww goodluck hun :dust::dust:

I am testing August 1st :) 

xx


----------



## paula181

Ive started spotting :cry: so looks like :witch: is on her way.....im gutted :( 

xx


----------



## LLbean

paula181 said:


> Ive started spotting :cry: so looks like :witch: is on her way.....im gutted :(
> 
> xx

don't give up...I spotted for over a week!...look at my chart!

its not over until you get full flow


----------



## paula181

Well the :witch: is playing tricks :grr: shes not come into full force and its been 3 days :wacko:
It seems to be tinged cm and only a small amount of pink cm when i have a bm :blush:
I havent got a clue what my body is upto :(
xx


----------



## paula181

Well Gail was wrong for me :( 

xx


----------



## LLbean

well mine seems to be going as a MC too so back to the drawing boards as they say


----------



## KellyC75

LLbean said:


> well mine seems to be going as a MC too so back to the drawing boards as they say

So sorry to hear this :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

I'm fine and VERY optimistic since it seems one seems to be so much more fertile immediately after a MC. All we can do is try again


----------



## KellyC75

LLbean said:


> I'm fine and VERY optimistic since it seems one seems to be so much more fertile immediately after a MC. All we can do is try again

Good luck & plenty of sticky baby dust your way :dust:


----------



## Tallmom2b

LLbean said:


> well mine seems to be going as a MC too so back to the drawing boards as they say

So sorry to hear this llbean! I hope you're feeling okay. :hugs:
:dust:


----------



## LLbean

Thanks Tallmom2b..we are ok and very optimistic for the next cycle 

How are you doing?


----------



## Tallmom2b

Glad you are doing okay:) 
I'm doing good. The summer's busy times have distracted me a bit from TTC...not much though :winkwink:
It's not looking like July is going to be my month. Not unless I O in the next week. I'm still really hoping that I'll be having a 2012 baby! It seems like all my friends that are of child bearing age has recently had a baby or is pregnant. I'm surrounded by babies and pregnant women! Emotionally I feel like I'm in a better head space than I was a few months ago. All this sunshine and warm weather is making me feel better. I'm determined not to feel sorry for myself!


----------



## LLbean

well I am sending you lots of baby dust and positive sticky thoughts and hope it happens for you soon too... I am also surrounded by pregnancies and babies now LOL...crazy baby boom it seems


----------



## lisap2008

Can I join in the fun?.

I got a Suzy reading 
she says she sees a BFP in January from a cycle that starts in December. 
I hope she is wrong and I get a BFP soon.we have been TTC sence 2008.

LLbean so sorry about the M/C.:hugs:


----------



## Baby12

Hello Hispirits,

can u please add me in the chart, I am new here.

Babylove - positive test/conceive/birth 2012 - Oct - Boy
Suzzane - Late August/early September - Boy
JennyRenny - BFP in December - Boy
Gail - Conception in August - Boy
Cheri22 - December/Early January - Boy

Thank you.


----------



## LLbean

well remember the Fortune cookie thing last time? So we went again today and check this out! LOL

Hey if pregnant women don't get attention then I don't know who does!
 



Attached Files:







fortune cookies.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Tallmom2b

LLbean said:


> well remember the Fortune cookie thing last time? So we went again today and check this out! LOL
> 
> Hey if pregnant women don't get attention then I don't know who does!

Awesome! Definitely a good sign! 

I'm still hoping July will be my month, the predictions did say conception in July and July isn't over yet! :winkwink:

Maybe I Od already and missed my peak? I did skip an OPK a few days ago. Wel if my temp keeps climbing then maybe I'm in luck! The predictions also said I'd be surprised, so maybe it will be this month:shrug:

I really don't think so though :p


----------



## LLbean

FXd for you Tallmom2b


----------



## kjv

Hi there everyone,

I was wondering if I could join?

My name is Kim, been wiv hubby for 10 yrs, married for 6. Have 3 boys together age 8,7 and 5. 

I have had a reading off Gail, it confused me slighty, :dohh:

I feel stupid lol. Any way here it is:



Dated August 2011
Below is your pregnancy outlook:

Linking in around you I sense a nice and very content path, although I do feel you to be worrying conception has not yet come in for you, spirit can show times just before or after, and I am sensing today yours will really be any time now

You have a lovely lady spirit side coming in around you, and this lady shows a clear vision of a baby girl being born within 2012, she mainly says conception will be anytime from now today to the end of September and you will be pregnancy before the start of October 2011

With your baby all is well and healthy around both pregnancy and birth

I then see a further pregnancy for you, and spirit show April 2013, I feel this will be a healthy baby girl, and life by this time is very improved for you in many ways, around property, finance and just a very overall balanced feeling shows on your path, you do have a lovely path awaiting you and a very strong relationship line which is lasting

So to clarify I see 2 children ahead for you and wish you every happiness :) x

I loved the reading, 5 altogether???:headspin: 
I have from now to october to conceive? is that right or am I reading it wrong? see what I mean by confused :winkwink:

soz for long post, just wanted to join and share 
xxxxx


----------



## LLbean

I believe she meant conception is between now and end of September...you find out in October.


----------



## kjv

hiya, 

Thanks for replying

yeah thats what I thought, but thats like 3 cycles for me :brat:

I guess I will have to wait :coffee:


----------



## LLbean

3 cycles is nothing...You will be great!


----------



## kjv

You are right, I'm just impatient. 

Can't believe she got me down as having 5 children. I wanted a nice even 4 lol. 

well, here to the next three cycles, although it could happen any time from now onwards to october :winkwink:

Thanks once again
xx


----------



## lemondrops

Where do you go to get predictions?


----------



## Indigo77

Gail's reading for me.....

Oct conception................girl.....born in 2012
April 2013 conception......boy


----------



## LLbean

that's funny Indigo cause Gail had also told me of a second baby conceived June 2013, and a 2014 birth...boy

Predictions for baby GIRL (5):

1. Psychic Star:conceive October 2011,
2. BabyLove:find out/conceive THIS JULY OR GIVE BIRTH JULY OF 2012,
3. Gail/Psychic123: July/August conception 2012 birth ...
4. Yona: Happening soon but did not give specific month
5. Sandra: September for a conception, born around the month of May of next year , and im drawn to the very end as they keep telling me the 31st.



Predictions for baby baby BOY (1)

1. Cherri22:JUNE birth/conceive/find out in
2. Gail/Psychic123: But this is for a second baby! conceived June 2013, and a 2014 birth


Now I got Suzanne predicting twins for November 2011 conception


----------



## Indigo77

I wonder if u will have another conception in August....or if she meant the chemical?


----------



## LLbean

Indigo77 said:


> I wonder if u will have another conception in August....or if she meant the chemical?

Hoping that it means a conception...I wrote to her but she has not responded yet


----------



## Indigo77

Did any of them say it will be an assisted conception?


----------



## LLbean

Indigo77 said:


> Did any of them say it will be an assisted conception?

Only the one that said Twins LOL oh and Yona...she had told me there would be a minor set back and that I would have to see doctors but all would be ok...she did not give me specific but when I wrote to her and told her what happened she said:

Hello Elizabeth,
Thank you for updating me, I am so sorry to hear about the miscarriage. I too believe that was the setback (you had the Tower - which is always an "unpleasant twist of fate" card).Good luck with the IVF, I believe that you will be blessed in time

Psychic star writes this but now I am wondering if the "fertilized egg" part meant IVF???
...I also connect with sprit whilst I meditate and they show me visions of
the children I have been shown around you with *a clear vision of a
fertilized egg* or not if I did not see any other children. I am then shown
colours and initials of the month that I see positive results around you and
at times dates are also shown , when I say positive this can be Conception ,
birth , or first scan date...I feel your little girl to be conceived in October 2011 as was shown to me
in your previous reading I feel a weight at birth to be 6 pounds 9 ounces
and she will be a bundle of joy , I do also see a small birthmark on the top
of her left shoulder one that they call a strawberry and I see her has
having dark blond highlights to her hair , I feel that she will be a mixture
of both her mum and dad in looks , having her dads eyes but your lips and
nose , she will be a pleasure to nurse and will settle for you very well .

...Sandra had said this :The first card is Judgment
I want to say where i feel that i am seeing a successful pregnancy and birth and i feel that this is to reassure you , i feel that miscarriage or losing baby is something that you worry about , as i feel that you do over worry at times, you are being told to take this pregnancy in your stride, and spirit are reassuring you that all will be well.

....

So there you have it ;-)


----------



## LLbean

Got a new one... from Katrina...again a baby girl  October/November conception


----------



## LLbean

Btw...HIGHLY recommend Katrina...one of the most in depth readings I have gotten and she is really nice...if you get a reading from her tell her Elizabeth sent you
https://secondsights.com/


----------



## LLbean

Ooooops! Double post


----------



## guest2003

Hi gals, just a quick update, im currently 2 days late......
Psychicstar and gail both predicted i would get pregnant august.......

Gonna do a test later, fingers crossed


----------



## Indigo77

Good luck!


----------



## LLbean

Oh sweet! Fingers crossed for BFP!!! Keep us posted!!!


----------



## guest2003

Hey guys!!!!! BFN on the FRER yesterday, still no AF....... Wat the hell is goin on?


----------



## whigfield

Oooh ooh ooh! Add me add me!

Jenny predicts :blue: BFP this month!

Gail predicts :pink: BFP before October 2011!

:D xxx


----------



## skeet9924

Can u add me please!! Both Jenny and Gail predict a girl concieved this month!! Only another few days until testing!!


----------



## DVSVXN

fingers crossed for you both, hope they are right for u xxx


----------



## guest2003

just went to the loo, tissue was slightly pink, i reckon AF was just being a cow and came late :(


----------



## LLbean

guest2003...not necessarily, that happened to me when I was pregnant... it wasn't red. You are not out until full flow. Spotting is perfectly normal at the begining


----------



## guest2003

LLbean said:


> guest2003...not necessarily, that happened to me when I was pregnant... it wasn't red. You are not out until full flow. Spotting is perfectly normal at the begining

Really????? See thats how AF usually starts for me!!!! I had myself convinced it was this month for me!


----------



## jennybobenny

Elizabeth I got a Katrina reading yesterday and she was very good and SO FAST! I was impressed and will use her services again!

I see in your siggie that Suzanne told you twins! She told me the same thing even though I argued with her that I don't want twins... she pulled more cards and said "nope, I definitely see twins for you". Happy with that but freaked out since I'm single! LOL


----------



## LLbean

when I was pregnant with my daughter (and didn't know it) I kept thinking "it's coming" cause I was spotting and even had mild cramps here and there

This last month I had a MC but before that I also spotted pink...instead of brown...thought it was peculiar...I kept spotting a tad on and off... it did not work out in the end but because of low progesterone I believe...but everyone (doctors included) told me it was normal to spot a little even for the full first trimester.


----------



## guest2003

LLbean said:


> when I was pregnant with my daughter (and didn't know it) I kept thinking "it's coming" cause I was spotting and even had mild cramps here and there
> 
> This last month I had a MC but before that I also spotted pink...instead of brown...thought it was peculiar...I kept spotting a tad on and off... it did not work out in the end but because of low progesterone I believe...but everyone (doctors included) told me it was normal to spot a little even for the full first trimester.

Thanks Elizabeth, that gives me a bit of hope! I will know by tomorrow tho if the witch is arriving!

Oh it would be great as ive had 2 readings, oNE BY Gail and one by Psychicstar and both said Aug with a girl!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LLbean

jennybobenny said:


> Elizabeth I got a Katrina reading yesterday and she was very good and SO FAST! I was impressed and will use her services again!
> 
> I see in your siggie that Suzanne told you twins! She told me the same thing even though I argued with her that I don't want twins... she pulled more cards and said "nope, I definitely see twins for you". Happy with that but freaked out since I'm single! LOL

That's great, she is fun, isn't she? Did you tell her I sent you? hehehe

I liked her a lot

so you got twins too...hmmm...well lets see who had it right!

I want twins and I don't if that makes sense...kind of worried about the work but also think twins would be cute but most importantly I want this child to have a sibling and twins would be a way of doing it without getting older and having more issues LOL


----------



## skeet9924

how do you get a suzane prediction? How much are katrina;s readings?


----------



## LLbean

For Suzanne go here https://www.healingmessagesfromspirit.com/home/Welcome.html

Katrina is a bit more but she gives you a good in-depth reading...I believe it was $25 for a full E-mail reading...you can also ask just one question ...I believe that is $2 per question


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks!!!


----------



## jennybobenny

Guest - I really hope that AF stays away and you get your BFP this month!

Elizabeth I'm sorry I didn't say you sent me. There was confusion at first because she didn't get my original email so we were emailing back and forth via my blackberry and I finally (after 3 emails) got my question through. I need to email her back and thank her though. It was a very thorough reading - she used a pendulum and the cards and went through each and every card in her email and even sent me links to two of them so I could see the pictures and understand what she was talking about when comparing them. She said there were a lot of 2's in my reading and the 2 of swords jumped out when she shuffled and then after she put it back and shuffled more, it wound up being the first card drawn! It needed attention! LOL So anyway, she figures my "second try" will be the one to work - in October she said.... but what if the TWO's mean TWO BABIES? LOL Oh boy!

I would welcome twins, but I just worry about money and energy. I know you give 100% into one and 100% into more than one, but I'm SINGLE!!! Lord help me hold it together if I get twins. LOL It would truly be a miracle though because I'm not using drugs of any kind and I'm not exactly a young chick. :haha:

EDT: by drugs I mean meds. LOL


----------



## LLbean

Jenny, any twins in your family? You don't need to be on meds to get twins LOL

I knew you would like her. She is great!

And IF you do get twins you will manage...people always do so don't worry


----------



## guest2003

Thanks Jenny!!!!!!!!!!

Still no AF, i dont know what to think at all :(


----------



## jennybobenny

Do you temp? I know AF is coming (probably today) because my temps dropped yesterday and dropped again today. Sure sign. I welcome her though because it means the start of my first IUI cycle!

And E: no twins in my family. And ya, I will manage! Thanks!


----------



## guest2003

No Jenny i dont temp or use opks, my cycles vary between 25 and 30 days. i no im late but im not sure how late or if this is a late cycle...... its so confusing!

I did have a pinky cm yesterday morning so i dont no what that is?


----------



## LLbean

jennybobenny said:


> Do you temp? I know AF is coming (probably today) because my temps dropped yesterday and dropped again today. Sure sign. I welcome her though because it means the start of my first IUI cycle!
> 
> And E: no twins in my family. And ya, I will manage! Thanks!

I am sure you will do great either way. I see people with so many kids and all ages, on their own and all, no income....believe me...we learn to make it work.

I was a single mom too...and I mean ZERO support from her dad...and I did the best I could...she is now very successful, got into college with scholarships cause of her good grades and all, she is at UC Santa Barbara and still getting good grades. It is very heartwarming to see that she has become a wonderful young woman with a good heard on her shoulders.

You can do it!


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hi all! :hi: so gail's and Panrosas prediction that I would conceive in July didn't come true :cry:

Still on same cycle that started in june!


----------



## LLbean

Tallmom2b said:


> Hi all! :hi: so gail's and Panrosas prediction that I would conceive in July didn't come true :cry:
> 
> Still on same cycle that started in june!

wow...good grief! that is one long cycle!!!!!!!!!!!

Have you gone to see a specialist yet?

Sorry nothing yet for you :-(


----------



## bexsy

i have just had a reading from gail

she said a few things that was true and just hoping that the conception part is true hehe

Spirit do keep showing me October as very highlighted around conception for you, so I do feel you will conceive and test within October, early November, and Im shown a baby girl born 2012, everything shows healthy and well around pregnancy itself, labour and birth, with no problems at all

she also said that i would get pregnant again in june 2013 and a baby boy will b born in 2014

would b nice if i did have a little girl as i allready have 3 boys 

does anyone recomend any others to get a good reading from...thanks


----------



## LLbean

yes...Katrina...on my signature is her link...


----------



## Tallmom2b

LLbean said:


> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> Hi all! :hi: so gail's and Panrosas prediction that I would conceive in July didn't come true :cry:
> 
> Still on same cycle that started in june!
> 
> wow...good grief! that is one long cycle!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Have you gone to see a specialist yet?
> 
> Sorry nothing yet for you :-(Click to expand...

I know it sucks! But it does seem like my body is gearing up to O soon, FX!! :thumbup:

I went for an ultrasound and I had a cyst on my right ovary. I'm going back the 22nd to make sure it went away on it's own. I still O'd last cycle. If you look at my most recent chart and my last cycle's chart they are similar and I'm thinking i'll be Oing soon, Sheesh I hope so anyway!! I could go on clomid to make my cycles shorter but I really wish I could just conceive naturally! We'll see what happens after my next ultrasound... sigh...


----------



## LLbean

Tallmom2b said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> Hi all! :hi: so gail's and Panrosas prediction that I would conceive in July didn't come true :cry:
> 
> Still on same cycle that started in june!
> 
> wow...good grief! that is one long cycle!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Have you gone to see a specialist yet?
> 
> Sorry nothing yet for you :-(Click to expand...
> 
> I know it sucks! But it does seem like my body is gearing up to O soon, FX!! :thumbup:
> 
> I went for an ultrasound and I had a cyst on my right ovary. I'm going back the 22nd to make sure it went away on it's own. I still O'd last cycle. If you look at my most recent chart and my last cycle's chart they are similar and I'm thinking i'll be Oing soon, Sheesh I hope so anyway!! I could go on clomid to make my cycles shorter but I really wish I could just conceive naturally! We'll see what happens after my next ultrasound... sigh...Click to expand...

wow...seems intense...although when I was younger God knows I wished for cycles like that LOL...meant no period and the ability to be in the pool as long as I wanted! :haha:


----------



## Tallmom2b

Yea, I never was really bothered by my long cycles, except that I knew it wasn't normal. But I'm 6'2" so I'm kinda used to the not normal thing :haha:

But now I so wish I had normal cycles!


----------



## airotciv

Has anyone ever had a reading by this lady:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pregnanc...t=UK_Metaphysical_New_Age&hash=item3a69315897

I had one, although it was only £2 when I had it. I don't think she's correct at all - she predicted 2 boys, 1 conceived in May next year, and then one in 2014 I think it was, a red haired and a blonde haired...mmm, I have dark brown hair and hubby has black hair!

Of the other three readings I've had:

Panrosa - September 2011 conception, girl, born May 2012, another girl born in 2015 and a boy in 2017.
Psychic Penny - October 2011 conception, girl, only child

Then I had a more general reading from someone near me over the phone and she said September/October, but possibly before if I could relax! That reading was in May and I remember thinking how far away that seemed :(, now I'm soooooooo hoping September is my month!!! Although I'm not ruling out being pregnant this month lol :) xxx


----------



## paula181

:hi: ladies how are you all?

Anymore :bfp:

I am waiting to be referred to a fertility specialist after having a very long period! 
:wacko:

:dust::dust:
xx


----------



## skeet9924

I'm an 2 days late.. No af and no bfp but I've got bad cramps this morning so she will be here soon.. 

I got a reading by Sandra and she said I would conceive in august with a boy..


----------



## Tallmom2b

Well if I get a bfp this month then I can say psychic star and Tracey M were right. Im not getting my hopes up yet, but how I do wish I will get my bfp this month!!!
I hope you all are doing well, fx for all of you :)


----------



## LLbean

fingers crossed for you tall mom!!!


----------



## DVSVXN

well im 2 weeks late but im always late :( had my endo removed last month.Although i have amassive increase in CM over the last 2 weeks but had negative bloods.i have no idea


----------



## BeautifulD

Sorry posted in wrong thread lol


----------



## airotciv

I just requested a reading from Gail...that'll be my 5th!!! xxx


----------



## jennwith2ns

Hi I just found this forum by googling, because I am getting all anxious and worried. We have been TTC for a long time, about 9 years total and I just found out about all these psychics and their success a few days ago. I ordered one from Ruby (babylove) and should be receiving it tomorrow and I am literally freaking out. I am so afraid of her saying she couldnt see anything, like I would never get PG.

Has that happened to anyone? Gotten bad/negative results from a reading?


----------



## DVSVXN

I had negative results from all my readings :( I was trying with my ex for over 2 years but i have very irregular cycles which messeseverything up. All of mine said i would concieve before august this year and i can say I have nothing :(


----------



## airotciv

Has anyone had any delay with Gail? I paid £10 for a reading within 48 hours and it's now almost 72 hours since I requested and paid and I could have just paid £5.50 or something for the pregnancy one :( xxx


----------



## Damita

Gail was wrong for me..


----------



## LLbean

airotciv said:


> Has anyone had any delay with Gail? I paid £10 for a reading within 48 hours and it's now almost 72 hours since I requested and paid and I could have just paid £5.50 or something for the pregnancy one :( xxx

if you paid with paypal it takes a few days to clear...


----------



## airotciv

LLbean said:


> airotciv said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone had any delay with Gail? I paid £10 for a reading within 48 hours and it's now almost 72 hours since I requested and paid and I could have just paid £5.50 or something for the pregnancy one :( xxx
> 
> if you paid with paypal it takes a few days to clear...Click to expand...

Thank you - I got my reading today but it was different to all the others - they've all been pretty different though :( xxx


----------



## LLbean

airotciv said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airotciv said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone had any delay with Gail? I paid £10 for a reading within 48 hours and it's now almost 72 hours since I requested and paid and I could have just paid £5.50 or something for the pregnancy one :( xxx
> 
> if you paid with paypal it takes a few days to clear...Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you - I got my reading today but it was different to all the others - they've all been pretty different though :( xxxClick to expand...

what happened?


----------



## airotciv

LLbean said:


> airotciv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airotciv said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone had any delay with Gail? I paid £10 for a reading within 48 hours and it's now almost 72 hours since I requested and paid and I could have just paid £5.50 or something for the pregnancy one :( xxx
> 
> if you paid with paypal it takes a few days to clear...Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you - I got my reading today but it was different to all the others - they've all been pretty different though :( xxxClick to expand...
> 
> what happened?Click to expand...

Well I've had 5 different, 4 solely on pregnancy. They've gone like this:
September/October conception (possibly before if I can relax!)
September conception - girl, then another girl, then a boy
October conception - girl, only child
November conception - Gail - girl, then a boy conceived July 2013
May 2012 conception - boy and then another boy

I feel a bit disheartened cos they're all different! xxx


----------



## LLbean

well remember the readings are no guarantee of anything...it is "for entertainment purposes only" they say LOL

look at it this way...3 out of 5 say girl first...as well as a September/October conception...so more than likely that is September conception/October find out

breathe deep...it WILL happen...but just like the first one told you...RELAX ;-)


----------



## airotciv

LLbean said:


> well remember the readings are no guarantee of anything...it is "for entertainment purposes only" they say LOL
> 
> look at it this way...3 out of 5 say girl first...as well as a September/October conception...so more than likely that is September conception/October find out
> 
> breathe deep...it WILL happen...but just like the first one told you...RELAX ;-)

Hahaha, I know they're for entertainment, but I do believe in psychic powers and also just really want/need some reassurance that we will get our BFP sooner rather than later!

I'm not worried about the gender really, I'd like one of each in an ideal world but I just want a healthy baby :)!

But I do so want September to be our month or actually asap to be our month lol!

Thanks again hun. Have you had any readings done? xxx


----------



## jennwith2ns

Still waiting on mine! Its early so I suspect an afternoon reading. I ordered it from babylove on the 15th, so today would be 3 days. I think next I will order from Gail since she has the most accuracies as far as this thread goes.


----------



## LLbean

airotciv said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> well remember the readings are no guarantee of anything...it is "for entertainment purposes only" they say LOL
> 
> look at it this way...3 out of 5 say girl first...as well as a September/October conception...so more than likely that is September conception/October find out
> 
> breathe deep...it WILL happen...but just like the first one told you...RELAX ;-)
> 
> Hahaha, I know they're for entertainment, but I do believe in psychic powers and also just really want/need some reassurance that we will get our BFP sooner rather than later!
> 
> I'm not worried about the gender really, I'd like one of each in an ideal world but I just want a healthy baby :)!
> 
> But I do so want September to be our month or actually asap to be our month lol!
> 
> Thanks again hun. Have you had any readings done? xxxClick to expand...

LOL many...look at my signature HAHAHA


----------



## airotciv

LLbean said:


> airotciv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> well remember the readings are no guarantee of anything...it is "for entertainment purposes only" they say LOL
> 
> look at it this way...3 out of 5 say girl first...as well as a September/October conception...so more than likely that is September conception/October find out
> 
> breathe deep...it WILL happen...but just like the first one told you...RELAX ;-)
> 
> Hahaha, I know they're for entertainment, but I do believe in psychic powers and also just really want/need some reassurance that we will get our BFP sooner rather than later!
> 
> I'm not worried about the gender really, I'd like one of each in an ideal world but I just want a healthy baby :)!
> 
> But I do so want September to be our month or actually asap to be our month lol!
> 
> Thanks again hun. Have you had any readings done? xxxClick to expand...
> 
> LOL many...look at my signature HAHAHAClick to expand...

Oh yeah lol :dohh:! I wonder if Gail will be right for you this month?! xxx


----------



## airotciv

jennwith2ns said:


> Still waiting on mine! Its early so I suspect an afternoon reading. I ordered it from babylove on the 15th, so today would be 3 days. I think next I will order from Gail since she has the most accuracies as far as this thread goes.

Let us know what she says! I had one from Gail today xxx


----------



## jennwith2ns

Babylove: Conceive or get a BFP in October, or give birth in October 2012 to a BOY.

We have always wanted a boy so if that part were true, awesome! I think giving birth in October next year would be conceiving in Jan or Feb, right? 

I plan on getting one from Gail and Jenny next week to see if anyone comes up with the same thing.


----------



## DVSVXN

im tempted to get another one but dont know whos been the most acurate


----------



## jennwith2ns

Is the first page of this thread currently updated with who gave the most accuracies?


----------



## LLbean

No I don't belive it has been updated in a while


----------



## camerashy

Came across this thread so thought id share my reading from Sandra.....

She said she saw conception of a girl in October(2010).......I got my bfp in the July of 2010 but did conceive a girl :) ......so was wrong for me as in month of conception

I just got one done from Gail today..... sees a conception of a girl in nov 2011 ......
We shall see lol......I've a very good feeling I'll get my bfp this month + it will be. Boy as of timing of conception......ie we've dtd around ov only.......hope I'm right 
I've also sent off for a cheri reading so will be interested to see what she says :)

Best of luck to us all xxx


----------



## jennwith2ns

Has anyone gotten a prediction from Suzanne? Curious about accuracy, estimated time for prediction, etc. I am trying to compile a list of which to get so I can compare them :)


----------



## LLbean

I got one from Suzanne...look at my signature...so dont know yet lol


----------



## Mrzmlm

I got a prediction from Gail because of how accurate she seems based on the predictions I saw here. According to her, I will conceive a boy in Oct. 2011, BFP will come in Nov. and he will be born in Aug. 2012. She also said I will conceive a little girl in Aug. 2013 and she will be born in 2014. She said a couple other things that spoke to me. Here's hoping she's right :cloud9:


----------



## ashley_gee89

Hi its not on the op but on my sig cheri22 was right by sayin a girl linked to Jan, found out yest im havin a girl due in Jan :D she was right with my son too!


----------



## airotciv

camerashy said:


> Came across this thread so thought id share my reading from Sandra.....
> 
> She said she saw conception of a girl in October(2010).......I got my bfp in the July of 2010 but did conceive a girl :) ......so was wrong for me as in month of conception
> 
> I just got one done from Gail today..... sees a conception of a girl in nov 2011 ......
> We shall see lol......I've a very good feeling I'll get my bfp this month + it will be. Boy as of timing of conception......ie we've dtd around ov only.......hope I'm right
> I've also sent off for a cheri reading so will be interested to see what she says :)
> 
> Best of luck to us all xxx

Gail predicted a conception of a girl for me in November 2011 too! xxx


----------



## Iwant2beamum

Gail predicted a bfp for me in spetember this year! We will see if she's right! I'll update!


----------



## LLbean

well Gail gave me a July/August reading...I did get a BFP in July but it ended up in a CMC a week later...kind of thinking I may need another reading from her now...thoughts?


----------



## Iwant2beamum

LLbean said:


> well Gail gave me a July/August reading...I did get a BFP in July but it ended up in a CMC a week later...kind of thinking I may need another reading from her now...thoughts?

She does the free three month review thing doesn't she! Have u used that? I thanked ur post by accident sorry haha x


----------



## Iwant2beamum

Oh and I'm sorry to hear about ur chemical :( not good xxx


----------



## LLbean

ok well I just wrote to her again, lets see what she says...if anything


----------



## Iwant2beamum

I just thanked u again! Stupid IPhone! Now I look like the crazy person who thanks everyone! Ha sorry! Im gonna see if I get a bfp in sept then get my update I reckon x


----------



## LLbean

I use the thanks as "like"...think Facebook... so I don't mind them LOL


----------



## airotciv

So sorry to hear about your CMC LLbean! Let us know what she says :) xxx


----------



## LLbean

Will do ;-)


----------



## jennybobenny

Hey everybody! Well wouldn't you know it... after a year of charting and ovulating anywhere from 16-18 every month... THIS month I am ovulating early (cd13)! I'm so happy I caught it on an opk yesterday! I wasn't even going to start testing until today! But I had lots of EWCM so I figured I would test just to see and I got my smiley face! So I go in today for my first attempt at IUI! Wish me luck!

I reviewed all my readings yesterday and I realized that my reading with Brooke said Sept/Oct BFP (if it works today I'll find out in Sept!) and my most recent reading with Katrina said October because she was insistant that it is going to work the second time because she had so many two's come up in her reading! But what I'm now wondering is... maybe all the two's means 22? Since today is Aug 22? LOL I know I may be grasping here but you know... Oh and since Suzanne saw me pregnant with twins (right away) maybe Katrina's twos have something to do with that? LOL omg ok I'll stop.

Anyway, at 11am central time, please send me your baby dust! :happydance:


----------



## LLbean

jennybobenny said:


> Hey everybody! Well wouldn't you know it... after a year of charting and ovulating anywhere from 16-18 every month... THIS month I am ovulating early (cd13)! I'm so happy I caught it on an opk yesterday! I wasn't even going to start testing until today! But I had lots of EWCM so I figured I would test just to see and I got my smiley face! So I go in today for my first attempt at IUI! Wish me luck!
> 
> I reviewed all my readings yesterday and I realized that my reading with Brooke said Sept/Oct BFP (if it works today I'll find out in Sept!) and my most recent reading with Katrina said October because she was insistant that it is going to work the second time because she had so many two's come up in her reading! But what I'm now wondering is... maybe all the two's means 22? Since today is Aug 22? LOL I know I may be grasping here but you know... Oh and since Suzanne saw me pregnant with twins (right away) maybe Katrina's twos have something to do with that? LOL omg ok I'll stop.
> 
> Anyway, at 11am central time, please send me your baby dust! :happydance:

I'm thinking the 2s were twins as well ;-)

Best of luck!!!! :flower:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## LLbean

Wow, already heard from Gail :)
From Gail:
I link around conception and more children, and spirit show me here November conception, and a baby girl born 2012, all is showing well and healthy around pregnancy labour and birth

I am then shown another conception,a baby boy,conceived May to June 2013, and a 2014 birth of a baby boy I do see a happy path.


----------



## Glowstar

I'll add mine if they help....My EDD is March 29th 2012. Most of them said June conception but it was actually July as I ovulated a week later than normal due to a D&C/Miscarriage, otherwise it would have been June :winkwink:

CHERI22 - Baby boy born March 2012

GAIL - Baby boy born early Spring 2012

LUNA - Baby boy born March 2012 (she was specific with dates 20th-28th)

OSIRIS - was told to wait until end of July (mid july reading) but didn't need to as got BFP same day...she also predicted a baby boy 2012.


----------



## airotciv

LLbean said:


> Wow, already heard from Gail :)
> From Gail:
> I link around conception and more children, and spirit show me here November conception, and a baby girl born 2012, all is showing well and healthy around pregnancy labour and birth
> 
> I am then shown another conception,a baby boy,conceived May to June 2013, and a 2014 birth of a baby boy I do see a happy path.

That's very, very similar to mine...

*I dont see anything preventing pregnancy and no health problems show, spirit give me November 2011 for your conception, I see a healthy baby girl born 2012 and everything around pregnancy itself, labour and birth show very well for you

she then shows a further pregnancy for July 2013, and a baby boy born 2014*

Mmm, interesting... xxx


----------



## airotciv

Glowstar said:


> I'll add mine if they help....My EDD is March 29th 2012. Most of them said June conception but it was actually July as I ovulated a week later than normal due to a D&C/Miscarriage, otherwise it would have been June :winkwink:
> 
> CHERI22 - Baby boy born March 2012
> 
> GAIL - Baby boy born early Spring 2012
> 
> LUNA - Baby boy born March 2012 (she was specific with dates 20th-28th)
> 
> OSIRIS - was told to wait until end of July (mid july reading) but didn't need to as got BFP same day...she also predicted a baby boy 2012.

How did you find Osiris? Her prediction doesn't match a single other of mine and although they're all a bit different - they're all fairly close together! Hers is way out though xxx


----------



## camerashy

Wow, already heard from Gail 
From Gail:
I link around conception and more children, and spirit show me here November conception, and a baby girl born 2012, all is showing well and healthy around pregnancy labour and birth
*
THIS IS WHAT SHE SAID TO ME TOO,!!!.........hmmmmmmm*


----------



## LLbean

hmmm...wondering if its standard now ...oh well


----------



## camerashy

Sounds a bit dodge doesn't it!! Looking forward to my cheri reading she said I should get it within a week as she's so busy with readings..........hopefully I'll get my bfp by the time it arrives lol


----------



## Glowstar

airotciv said:


> Glowstar said:
> 
> 
> I'll add mine if they help....My EDD is March 29th 2012. Most of them said June conception but it was actually July as I ovulated a week later than normal due to a D&C/Miscarriage, otherwise it would have been June :winkwink:
> 
> CHERI22 - Baby boy born March 2012
> 
> GAIL - Baby boy born early Spring 2012
> 
> LUNA - Baby boy born March 2012 (she was specific with dates 20th-28th)
> 
> OSIRIS - was told to wait until end of July (mid july reading) but didn't need to as got BFP same day...she also predicted a baby boy 2012.
> 
> How did you find Osiris? Her prediction doesn't match a single other of mine and although they're all a bit different - they're all fairly close together! Hers is way out though xxxClick to expand...

I actually thought hers was ok. She started by saying that before she opened my email she sensed a loss of a baby boy, I had just had a miscarriage. I'll need to dig it out to remember it all exactly but she said she could see pregnancy within next couple of months but spirits wouldn't give exact month, she then said.....wait until the end of this month, which was July. I got my bfp later on that afternoon. Had I waited till end of month af would have been late so she was kind of right really xx


----------



## airotciv

Glowstar said:


> airotciv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glowstar said:
> 
> 
> I'll add mine if they help....My EDD is March 29th 2012. Most of them said June conception but it was actually July as I ovulated a week later than normal due to a D&C/Miscarriage, otherwise it would have been June :winkwink:
> 
> CHERI22 - Baby boy born March 2012
> 
> GAIL - Baby boy born early Spring 2012
> 
> LUNA - Baby boy born March 2012 (she was specific with dates 20th-28th)
> 
> OSIRIS - was told to wait until end of July (mid july reading) but didn't need to as got BFP same day...she also predicted a baby boy 2012.
> 
> How did you find Osiris? Her prediction doesn't match a single other of mine and although they're all a bit different - they're all fairly close together! Hers is way out though xxxClick to expand...
> 
> I actually thought hers was ok. She started by saying that before she opened my email she sensed a loss of a baby boy, I had just had a miscarriage. I'll need to dig it out to remember it all exactly but she said she could see pregnancy within next couple of months but spirits wouldn't give exact month, she then said.....wait until the end of this month, which was July. I got my bfp later on that afternoon. Had I waited till end of month af would have been late so she was kind of right really xxClick to expand...

She wasn't horrible or anything, but her prediction just seems really inaccurate for me, the way she described my two sons looking and everything really...I do hope she's wrong for me though in any case cos waiting til May next year would be soooooooo long! xxx


----------



## airotciv

LLbean said:


> hmmm...wondering if its standard now ...oh well

Yeah me too...waste of a tenner perhaps...we'll see! It would be very odd if we all fell pregnant with girls in November lol. Mind you then we could all be bump buddies :) lol xxx


----------



## LLbean

well we shall see ;-)


----------



## Bump4MePleez

*I didn't know this forum still existed! I looked fir it the other day before I made another one.*
*I'm waiting on Sky and Suzanne right now. Sky was right for me the first time but I miscarried so I'm ttc again. I wanna get one more reading but I'm not sure who. *


----------



## Bump4MePleez

*I didn't know this forum still existed! I looked fir it the other day before I made another one.*
*I'm waiting on Sky and Suzanne right now. Sky was right for me the first time but I miscarried so I'm ttc again. I wanna get one more reading but I'm not sure who. *


----------



## airotciv

Has anyone had any luck with Panrosa readings? She gave me the best reading before in June...a girl conceived in September 2011, born May 2012. Then another girl born in 2015 and a boy in 2017. If I could pick my ideal family - that would be it! 3 children, 2 girls, 1 boy. I'd be happy with anything but if we were allowed to choose, that'd be ideal.

I came on this morning so I emailed Panrosa and asked if I could pay for a follow up reading to see whether she still stands by her original prediction and I got this reply within about 10 minutes:

*hello hope you are well , you do not have to purchase another reading to find out what you have asked me , i have just read through your reading again and yes i do stick by September2011 as the month of conception for your first child this is what spirit gave to me and i gave it to you , do bear in mind that spirit can be a couple of weeks either side of the dates i am given so this will be the only thing that may be different , best wishes .x*

She is so lovely, I so hope her reading comes true! xxx


----------



## AJbabybump

cherri- august 2011 with a girl
psychic star- august 2011 with a boy
psychic123uk - august 2011 with a boy
waiting to test this weekend!!!


----------



## whigfield

Just wanted to drop in and say that Gail predicted my neighbour would fall pregnant this month with a boy and 4 days ago she got her BFP! :happydance:


----------



## camerashy

AJbabybump said:


> cherri- august 2011 with a girl
> psychic star- august 2011 with a boy
> psychic123uk - august 2011 with a boy
> waiting to test this weekend!!!

Oh best of luck Hun sounds promising!


----------



## AJbabybump

camerashy said:


> AJbabybump said:
> 
> 
> cherri- august 2011 with a girl
> psychic star- august 2011 with a boy
> psychic123uk - august 2011 with a boy
> waiting to test this weekend!!!
> 
> Oh best of luck Hun sounds promising!Click to expand...

i hope so!!! x


----------



## Bump4MePleez

*I got my reading from Suzanne today. She says conceive or find out in September, which is awesome! She sensed that the baby would be born in June so that mean conceive in sept. So that could mean I should be getting ready for AF next week but I hope not.
I'm ordered a reading from Katrina this morning so I'm waiting on that. Then I'll try to not get any more until or if AF shows. *


----------



## camerashy

Have just ordered one from panrosa was only 4.99


----------



## airotciv

camerashy said:


> Have just ordered one from panrosa was only 4.99

Yeah mine was about that, she's lovely! I so hope she's right for me :), she gave me the best future :) xxx


----------



## DVSVXN

can you guys post me up some links for gail,panrose and anyother good ones?
I cant find my links and want to get a new lot done


----------



## Mrzmlm

Here is a link for Gail, I just got a reading from her last week: https://psychic123ukreadings.net


----------



## LLbean

most of the links can be found on the very first post of this thread...page 1


----------



## Bump4MePleez

*Which one did you guys did from Panrosa? I think I'll get one. TWW is driving me insane!!*

*I broke down and ordered readings from Sandra and Mary (haven't come back yet), I got another from Ruby she says conceive or bfp this month OR october. Kinda tripped me up because she gave me two different months but I'm happy that she gave me this month especially because it might be meaning that I'm already pregnant!*

*I wish I hadn't gotten one from Katrina it was a little high priced for my liking and a complete miss*


----------



## camerashy

Ok I got my reading from panrosa........
Very quick reply :)

She sees conception of a baby boy in oct 2011, he will be born healthy around 8lb 
I wrote to her saying I've a good feeling about this month.....well it could be sept as due af next week sept 1st......... + she said not to rule out this as the spirits can be off by a few weeks either side......

Gail said girl, nov 2011 conception so totally diff lol

But both said would be last baby........perhaps coz it's my 4th haha

Still waiting on cheri's reading + I just ordered psychic star's one lol........I got totally sucked in this month didn't I lol


Oh + I had visited a psychic local to me and he predicts a preg around aug/sept!! Girl he sensed


----------



## jennwith2ns

All my readings so far in my signature! I got 2 more this week, Suzanne and PsychicStar and have ordered one from Panrosa. They were all different, but it is possible that Ruby and Psychic Star are similar except the gender. If I conceive in January, have my first scan in March and deliver in October then they would both be right.

Okay just kidding, my signature didnt save, lol.

Ruby (babylove) - BFP/Conception/Birth in October 2011/2012 - BOY
Suzanne - BFP/Conception/Birth in September 2012 - TWIN GIRLS
PsychicStar - BFP/Conception/First Scan in March 2012 - GIRL


----------



## DVSVXN

I got a follow up reading from gail and she has def touched on some points that are very meaning to me personaly. She said conception jan 2012 with a boy :D


----------



## camerashy

Girls bought reading off eBay ......was only 3.33 :) ......from psychic star.......how long b4 u got a response?? I've heard nuthin yet


----------



## Bump4MePleez

I can't find Star can somebody give me a link to her please.


----------



## camerashy

Is it the one I got off easy,psychic star?


----------



## LLbean

Star is at https://cgi.ebay.ie/Psychic-Baby-Ge...t=UK_Metaphysical_New_Age&hash=item19c64b7bd6


----------



## camerashy

Yeh that's the one


----------



## skeet9924

So ladies...all of the readings I have had have been for either a bfp or conception in August...all except one has said with a girl...lets see if it comes true!!


----------



## paula181

I have purchased another reading off Gail and a spell, but its been a week n i still havent recieved it :wacko: i messaged her n she said shes busy.....im sooooo impatient :rofl:

xx


----------



## Bump4MePleez

How long does Star usually take? I'm still waiting in her, Suzy, and Sandra.


----------



## paula181

I cant remember with Star but Sandra youll be waiting forever....you end up messaging alot and asking about reading!! :grr: Have you messaged her?

xx


----------



## Bump4MePleez

Not yet. I ordered from her (Sandra) 3 days ago.


----------



## Bump4MePleez

Not yet. I ordered from her (Sandra) 3 days ago.


----------



## paula181

She can be shocking with getting them out, she took almost a fortnight to get a reading from her and thats cos i said i wanted money back.......she said she would give me a free reading and 2 months later i havent had it! 

xx


----------



## DVSVXN

i ordered my reading from sandra on the 24th and im still waiting


----------



## camerashy

Ok I got psychic stars reading......she also sees conception in oct .....a baby boy

I'm happy with the readings but sad it won't be sooner

I'm 10dpo and still getting bfn :( 
Am gonna be strong and not test till af late
Af due thurs,wish me luck


----------



## Bump4MePleez

Wow. I wish I would've looked up feedback for Sandra because I most definitely would've saved my money. She seems really inconsiderate. I got my reading from Star back yesterday. I'll have to check my email, I have like 3 readings to add to my signature.


----------



## LLbean

OK ladies, I wrote to SANDRA on her Facebook page and she said this

Psychic Readings By Sandra Gibbs Hi elizabeth will get back to them all soon , if you could just tell them to send a photo and any qs in the meantime xxxxx help speed things up x


----------



## Coopers_mummy

I just got one from Gail can't wait x


----------



## DVSVXN

LLbean said:


> OK ladies, I wrote to SANDRA on her Facebook page and she said this
> 
> Psychic Readings By Sandra Gibbs Hi elizabeth will get back to them all soon , if you could just tell them to send a photo and any qs in the meantime xxxxx help speed things up x

i sent my photo and questions to her last week :coffee: she said itl be here soon.........:shrug:


----------



## LLbean

maybe re-send them...who knows


----------



## DVSVXN

i dont think i will recommend her to people gail had mine to me within 24hrs


----------



## paula181

Coopers_mummy said:


> I just got one from Gail can't wait x

How long did you have to wait?
xx


----------



## Coopers_mummy

paula181 said:


> Coopers_mummy said:
> 
> 
> I just got one from Gail can't wait x
> 
> How long did you have to wait?
> xxClick to expand...

I haven't got it yet. But will keep you posted only ordered it yesterday.


----------



## paula181

Coopers_mummy said:


> paula181 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coopers_mummy said:
> 
> 
> I just got one from Gail can't wait x
> 
> How long did you have to wait?
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> I haven't got it yet. But will keep you posted only ordered it yesterday.Click to expand...

Oh i read it wrong :dohh::haha::haha:

xx


----------



## RachelS

Hi! 

I bought one from Gail yesterday and she sent me the reading today. She said that I would conceive a boy in October and then another boy in 2013. I don't think this could be accurate given I can't conceive without fertility treatment and we are done after our next.... hmmmm...

I bought one from panrosa... haven't got it back yet... soon...

Who else is mostly accurate please???? The most popular?? Thank you!!! :)


----------



## guest2003

Hi,

Just to keep you all updated. I got 3 readings so far and this is what they say....

Panrosa: Conceive Aug with a baby girl and twin boys in 2016.
Sandra Gibbs: Conceive Sept with a baby girl
Psychic Star: Conceive Aug with baby girl

Lets hope one of them is right!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Coopers_mummy

Just received mine from Gail :) she sees a baby boy conceived before November and will weigh a petite 6lb. My son was 5lb 12oz when born. And she sees a little girl born in 2013 ;) xx


----------



## StephieB

Just got my reading from Gail :happydance:

She sees :bfp: in November with a girl and another :bfp: August 2013 with a boy :thumbup:


----------



## camerashy

That's another bfp girl in nov??? Hmmmmmm. Awww she's right for one of us


----------



## Bump4MePleez

Well AFs due for me today and so far she's a no show! It's only 10:50 right now though so we have all day. I guess I'll just wait to test until the end of the week.


----------



## camerashy

Bump4MePleez said:


> Well AFs due for me today and so far she's a no show! It's only 10:50 right now though so we have all day. I guess I'll just wait to test until the end of the week.

Oh hope af stays away 4u x


----------



## paula181

My Gail reading arrived and she didnt give me a month she said that i will concieve before xmas with a girl and she will weigh around 6lb with lots of dark hair (my daughter was small with dark hair, even though i have blonde hair) She also said an 8lb boy concieved in 2013!

Mary said she was 90% certain i will have a baby bump by xmas

I had a reading off Misty and she said september and a girl 

And Katrina said il concieve end of september

I think psychics are now just saying within next couple of months because they cant pinpoint a month anymore because my cycles are up the wall :(

xx


----------



## pink23

i got a boy for next year with a bfp in november fx'd she's right xx


----------



## airotciv

About 4/5 of us have now been told by Gail that we'll conceive a girl in November 2011. I also got told I'd have a boy in 2014, conceived in 2013.

I suppose we could all conceive girls in November, but it just seems a bit odd, that we're all getting such similar predictions?? xxx


----------



## Coopers_mummy

airotciv said:


> About 4/5 of us have now been told by Gail that we'll conceive a girl in November 2011. I also got told I'd have a boy in 2014, conceived in 2013.
> 
> I suppose we could all conceive girls in November, but it just seems a bit odd, that we're all getting such similar predictions?? xxx

Seems I'm the only one with a boy. Would be nice to all conceive at the same time tho lol. Does seems odd but she has the highest success rate on this group so far. I also saw two women with readings from her saying the baby would be 8lb so thought maybe she was just going with an average weight but she told me a boy at 6 lb which is weird coz have been told I carry small babies. Only one in my family. My son was 5lb 12oz full term. My mums smallest was 7lb 8. I was her biggest at 9lb xx


----------



## whigfield

Just wanted to update and say that my Jenny prediction was wrong - September tomorrow and no BFP!! 

(Still hope for next week though :winkwink:)


----------



## camerashy

Ok got my cheri reading........sees a girl + the month of sept. Be that the moth I find out,conceive or birth month.........I'm hoping it's conception + monthbi find out :) :) :)


----------



## Bump4MePleez

Well I spoke too soon a couple of days ago. Af showed right on time. Im cd 3 today but im feeling confident about this cycle


----------



## tryingforange

DVSVXN said:


> i dont think i will recommend her to people gail had mine to me within 24hrs

Hi hope you dont mind but i also purchased a reading from sandra gibbs, and was waiting over 3 weeks, it was only when I decided enough was enough of waiting, I sent her emails etc and never got a reply, So I looked her up on the social networking site not sure i can say the site name on here, (but sure you all know the one) I sent her a message saying i was disapointed and that i wanted refund, she sen my reading next day. And to be honest it had no relevance to me, it read like she was completely guessing. said that I would concieve december with my first child, (already have 2) said she thought i was unhappy in my relationship (17 yrs together and still as strong as ever) she said alot of rubbish to be honest. and to top it off she sent me a further email reading last week stating I would concieve in 2013 but rather than address the email with my name this time, she used my email address as my name??? although she had all my details and pic so knew i was same person, yet two different readings surprise surprise no reply to my emails asking what is going on.
I had others which I found good see below
Gail psychic123 concieve oct 2011 find out oct 2011 - boy
Panrosa concieve sept 2011 find out oct 2011 - girl
Psychic star concieve sept 2011 find out oct 2011-boy

Just thought I would mention the sandra gibbs experience as I along with many others were completely disapointed with our readings and 3 ladies all had the same reading cut and pasted.


----------



## renea&paul

I would like to join, I had a reading done by Cheri she predicited a girl due or conceived in september I have done both, I have had 6 miscarriges the 5th one was a girl due in september, I sent her a message back and she said that was not the girl she saw, but then said I will have a boy befor the girl due or conceive in march. My last pregnancy was an ectopic due in march. I had a reading by Gail and she said girl in November, which is funny. So now Im suspose to be on a trying break but I could possibly conceive in Sept, Nov, or Dec. Gail did say this will be my last child. Jenny predicted 2 of my miscarriges, and Brook was wrong as hell she said I would conceive in march.


----------



## airotciv

I got my reading back from Cherri - it was sooooooooo worth the wait! She says girl, birth month/conceive/find out in September. I SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO hope it's conceive and find out!

The weirdest thing is, the way she described the little girl is me to a T!!!! She said she will be good at languages and will speak three languages - I am a languages teacher and speak French and German! She also said she won't watch films unless it's from the start - that is also me!!! If hubby puts a film on that's already 20 minutes in, I say I don't want to watch it cos I like to watch a film from the beginning!!! She also said she'll love to read - I love to read too, I am a complete bookworm!

I think it was the languages bit that got me though...so so bizarre!!!

I am SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO excited, especially since September has come up a couple of times in my readings now :) :) :) :) :) :happydance: xxx


----------



## LLbean

airotciv

Sounds GREAT! Keeping FXd for you!


----------



## renea&paul

tryingforange said:


> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> i dont think i will recommend her to people gail had mine to me within 24hrs
> 
> Hi hope you dont mind but i also purchased a reading from sandra gibbs, and was waiting over 3 weeks, it was only when I decided enough was enough of waiting, I sent her emails etc and never got a reply, So I looked her up on the social networking site not sure i can say the site name on here, (but sure you all know the one) I sent her a message saying i was disapointed and that i wanted refund, she sen my reading next day. And to be honest it had no relevance to me, it read like she was completely guessing. said that I would concieve december with my first child, (already have 2) said she thought i was unhappy in my relationship (17 yrs together and still as strong as ever) she said alot of rubbish to be honest. and to top it off she sent me a further email reading last week stating I would concieve in 2013 but rather than address the email with my name this time, she used my email address as my name??? although she had all my details and pic so knew i was same person, yet two different readings surprise surprise no reply to my emails asking what is going on.
> I had others which I found good see below
> Gail psychic123 concieve oct 2011 find out oct 2011 - boy
> Panrosa concieve sept 2011 find out oct 2011 - girl
> Psychic star concieve sept 2011 find out oct 2011-boy
> 
> Just thought I would mention the sandra gibbs experience as I along with many others were completely disapointed with our readings and 3 ladies all had the same reading cut and pasted.Click to expand...

I read on another blog how Sandra was a fake and that she come on these boards as different people to fake a predicition seeing what other people said, Cheri blasted her on it and she was like Im sorry but I dont do that anymore I have real abilities now and that she can now heal people. So beware of her.


----------



## paula181

tryingforange said:


> DVSVXN said:
> 
> 
> i dont think i will recommend her to people gail had mine to me within 24hrs
> 
> Hi hope you dont mind but i also purchased a reading from sandra gibbs, and was waiting over 3 weeks, it was only when I decided enough was enough of waiting, I sent her emails etc and never got a reply, So I looked her up on the social networking site not sure i can say the site name on here, (but sure you all know the one) I sent her a message saying i was disapointed and that i wanted refund, she sen my reading next day. And to be honest it had no relevance to me, it read like she was completely guessing. said that I would concieve december with my first child, (already have 2) said she thought i was unhappy in my relationship (17 yrs together and still as strong as ever) she said alot of rubbish to be honest. and to top it off she sent me a further email reading last week stating I would concieve in 2013 but rather than address the email with my name this time, she used my email address as my name??? although she had all my details and pic so knew i was same person, yet two different readings surprise surprise no reply to my emails asking what is going on.
> I had others which I found good see below
> Gail psychic123 concieve oct 2011 find out oct 2011 - boy
> Panrosa concieve sept 2011 find out oct 2011 - girl
> Psychic star concieve sept 2011 find out oct 2011-boy
> 
> Just thought I would mention the sandra gibbs experience as I along with many others were completely disapointed with our readings and 3 ladies all had the same reading cut and pasted.Click to expand...

 I know what you mean i kept messaging her and put it nicely that i was getting pissed with her for me wanting a reading, and if she couldnt get it to me then give me my money back :growlmad: within 15 mins she messaged me my reading and it didnt link in with me at all, at the worst thing is that i was friends with her on fb and she was talking to her mates on there while she was 'apparently' doing my reading!! From experience when doing readings you need peace and quiet to link in cards, spirits etc......so god knows whose reading she had copied and pasted and pretended it was mine!!:grr:

I think Gail is amazing, i had 2 readings recently off her and she was amazingly accurate :dance:

xx


----------



## paula181

I have just purchased a reading from Panrosa.......OMG i have more money then sense :rofl: 

xx


----------



## airotciv

paula181 said:


> I have just purchased a reading from Panrosa.......OMG i have more money then sense :rofl:
> 
> xx

Hahaha, me too!!! I loved her reading though, hers and Cheri22's have been my favourite.

I know loads of people like Gail but I wasn't keen on her, but I can't really pinpoint why. Maybe cos her prediction is further away than I would like lol :haha: xxx


----------



## paula181

Well Panrosa said il be pregnant in October or before with a :pink: she will be born around June 2012.......she didnt see anymore after this baby :cry:

xx


----------



## RachelS

camerashy said:


> Ok got my cheri reading........sees a girl + the month of sept. Be that the moth I find out,conceive or birth month.........I'm hoping it's conception + monthbi find out :) :) :)

Awesome!! :)

How do I contact her? Was the wait very long for her??

Thank you! :)


----------



## Hispirits

Big Hello Ladies! :hi:
I can't believe this thread is still going, lol.
sorry i had to come away from BnB for a while.
i've got a week off work, so post me any updates you want doing.
post them on my the wall for me. 
if your already on the front page also add if you've had some that haven't been correct.
I've given up with the readings myself. fun while it lasted, but too addictive, and in the end cost way to much money, for a bit of false hope.
but i'll update the chart for you guys this week. 
Hope your all well! I hope i hear some of you have now had your :bfp:

:kiss:


----------



## airotciv

RachelS said:


> camerashy said:
> 
> 
> Ok got my cheri reading........sees a girl + the month of sept. Be that the moth I find out,conceive or birth month.........I'm hoping it's conception + monthbi find out :) :) :)
> 
> Awesome!! :)
> 
> How do I contact her? Was the wait very long for her??
> 
> Thank you! :)Click to expand...

Cheri's website is https://cheri22.com/index/Cheri22.html

If you have a free one, she can take a while to get back to you apparently. If you pay, like I did, she tries to get it back to you quickly, but she's very busy! I paid on the 21st August and got mine back on the 2nd September BUT it was worth the wait as it was a fantastic reading!!! xxx


----------



## airotciv

Hispirits said:


> Big Hello Ladies! :hi:
> I can't believe this thread is still going, lol.
> sorry i had to come away from BnB for a while.
> i've got a week off work, so post me any updates you want doing.
> post them on my the wall for me.
> if your already on the front page also add if you've had some that haven't been correct.
> I've given up with the readings myself. fun while it lasted, but too addictive, and in the end cost way to much money, for a bit of false hope.
> but i'll update the chart for you guys this week.
> Hope your all well! I hope i hear some of you have now had your :bfp:
> 
> :kiss:

Hey :), I love this thread!!!

I have had the following readings if you would like to add them?

Panrosa: conceive a :pink: September 2011, born May 2012. (She also predicted another :pink: and one :blue:.)

Cherri22: have a :pink:, September being either the month of conception, finding out I'm pregnant or birth month - SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO hoping it's this month for conception!!

Psychicpenny: conceive a :pink: October. Only child :cry:.

Gail: conceive a :pink: in November. A :blue: afterwards.

I also had a reading from Osiris who said a :blue: conceived in May 2012, born February 2013 and then another :blue: afterwards!

We shall see :) xxx


----------



## renea&paul

Do anyone know why I just sent Cheri a message last night and the panrosa reading I ordered came in that message as if I message both at the same time. I didnt of course, I sent Cheri a message 4 this morning and Panrosa a message yesterday in the afternoon. I know Cheri is in the US but Panrosa is suspose to be in the UK.

Cheri, Jenny and Panrosa are the same people. I just went back through all my paypals and emails. These susposed pyschics are scams


----------



## paula181

renea&paul said:


> Do anyone know why I just sent Cheri a message last night and the panrosa reading I ordered came in that message as if I message both at the same time. I didnt of course, I sent Cheri a message 4 this morning and Panrosa a message yesterday in the afternoon. I know Cheri is in the US but Panrosa is suspose to be in the UK.
> 
> Cheri, Jenny and Panrosa are the same people. I just went back through all my paypals and emails. These susposed pyschics are scams

OMG are you being serious :trouble: thats bad if true as i have spent a small fortune having readings off all of these :blush:


xx


----------



## camerashy

Oh!!!


----------



## airotciv

renea&paul said:


> Do anyone know why I just sent Cheri a message last night and the panrosa reading I ordered came in that message as if I message both at the same time. I didnt of course, I sent Cheri a message 4 this morning and Panrosa a message yesterday in the afternoon. I know Cheri is in the US but Panrosa is suspose to be in the UK.
> 
> Cheri, Jenny and Panrosa are the same people. I just went back through all my paypals and emails. These susposed pyschics are scams

I don't know though, cos Panrosa told me she saw me conceiving in September and giving birth in May 2012. When I asked Cheri why she didn't predict a specific conception month and why the months given were for either conception/birth/finding out, she said she doesn't like to give a specific month cos people can put too much pressure on themselves in that month and it doesn't then always happen?

I really hope they're not the same person, but now my readings from them both say the same month, I'm a bit worried!! xxx


----------



## Coopers_mummy

Penny predicted right for me :) xx


----------



## LLbean

coopers_mummy said:


> penny predicted right for me :) xx

congrats!!!!


----------



## Coopers_mummy

Thanks. Thought that one was gonna be the most likely to be wrong coz was so soon xx


----------



## paula181

Congratulations coopers_mummy :dance:

Where can i find this Penny woman as i would like a reading?

xx


----------



## airotciv

Congratulations coopers_mummy!! Which one is Penny? Is it a cheap reading from eBay? xxx


----------



## renea&paul

I have been writing Cheri back and forth for almost 2 years I have never had a reading sent that was from someone else attatched to any email she has sent. When I went back to look at the paypal reciever number they are the same from Cheri, Panrosa and Jenny Renny the number was PP1470, Look all the way at the bottom of your paypal and see what number is there, The reading I got from Psychic Star is a different number. And when I called Cheri on it she wont write back.


----------



## camerashy

Hi my paypal account shows diff. No.'s for cheri + panrosa


Congrats coppers mummy


----------



## jennybobenny

I'm at work so no time to review the most recent posts but congrats to any BFPs out there and baby dust to all of us still plugging away!

Just wanted to say that Suzanne was wrong with the BFP in August (with Twins) as I got AF yesterday. :cry: 

I'm looking forward to my next IUI attempt in October though because both Jenny And Katrina said BFP Oct/Nov and along with BabyLove said born in July '12. Maybe that will be the lucky one for me?! How can 3 psychics be wrong? LOL


----------



## airotciv

renea&paul said:


> I have been writing Cheri back and forth for almost 2 years I have never had a reading sent that was from someone else attatched to any email she has sent. When I went back to look at the paypal reciever number they are the same from Cheri, Panrosa and Jenny Renny the number was PP1470, Look all the way at the bottom of your paypal and see what number is there, The reading I got from Psychic Star is a different number. And when I called Cheri on it she wont write back.

Neither Panrosa nor Cheri are the number you've given...

I soooooooo hope it's not a scam :( xxx


----------



## renea&paul

I dont know whats going on, Cheri wont respond to my email. I have never had this happen before. 
Congrats Coopers mummy


----------



## paula181

OMG i am really needing a good psychic reading...........i have had a reading off everyone listed on here as it is :dohh::haha:
Can anyone recommend anyone new :flower:

xx


----------



## LLbean

paula181 said:


> OMG i am really needing a good psychic reading...........i have had a reading off everyone listed on here as it is :dohh::haha:
> Can anyone recommend anyone new :flower:
> 
> xx

I liked PsychicStar too


----------



## paula181

I have had a Psychicstar reading and she said October with a :blue: she said she sees him here before my 31st birthday and that is 1st of July :happydance:

xx


----------



## lisap2008

I Loved my psychic star reading she said I will have a october 2011 BFP ,and give birth to a baby boy on a tuesday evening followed by a short labor ,which makes since because my last two labors were like 30 minutes long.


----------



## paula181

30 mins :shock: i thought my labour was quick at 6 hours :haha:

xx


----------



## paula181

I messaged Katrina as i have been spotting and this was he reply 

'If you don&#8217;t mind, keep me posted on your tests as they progress. Most of all, don&#8217;t give up yet.'

Do you think she knows something i dont :shrug: im grasping :haha:

xx


----------



## kjv

Hiya ladies

I have had readings off osiris, penny, suzy, panrosa and gail. All said I would get my BFP in september. penny said boy and the rest say a girl. Well here I am staring at my positive test. I just wanted to say they were right for me. Now I gotta wait and see if the boy or girl bit is right. Fingers crossed and babydust to you all x x x 
Kim


----------



## LLbean

Congrats kjv!!!!


----------



## kjv

Also I did have a telephone psychic tell me I would have a may baby, but she reckoned it was twins. Lol yeah right.


----------



## LLbean

kjv said:


> Also I did have a telephone psychic tell me I would have a may baby, but she reckoned it was twins. Lol yeah right.

OMG twins are so cute!!!!!


----------



## kjv

LLbean said:


> kjv said:
> 
> 
> Also I did have a telephone psychic tell me I would have a may baby, but she reckoned it was twins. Lol yeah right.
> 
> OMG twins are so cute!!!!!Click to expand...

Yeah they are, I don't think I could cope tho. :sleep:


----------



## LLbean

kjv said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kjv said:
> 
> 
> Also I did have a telephone psychic tell me I would have a may baby, but she reckoned it was twins. Lol yeah right.
> 
> OMG twins are so cute!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah they are, I don't think I could cope tho. :sleep:Click to expand...

hehehe I am sure you would manage just fine


----------



## airotciv

Congratulations kjv! That's what I don't get about mine - they're all bloody different!!! I really want panrosa to be right! :( xxx


----------



## paula181

Congratulations Kjv :happydance:

xx


----------



## paula181

Just email Cheri about a reading she did last year about it not coming true and if she sees another conception month instead. She predicted Feb and she still sticks with it :nope: not good!!

xx


----------



## beckiieboo

hi hi spiritis,

well gail was right! she predicted late august early sept and i fell preg this cycle :) just got my BFP at 11 DPO...still in shock and hasn't sunk in!! x


----------



## camerashy

Congrats Hun :)


----------



## airotciv

beckiieboo said:


> hi hi spiritis,
> 
> well gail was right! she predicted late august early sept and i fell preg this cycle :) just got my BFP at 11 DPO...still in shock and hasn't sunk in!! x

Congratulations!! H & H 9 months!

I have to say I'm hoping Gail will be wrong for me and that Panrosa will be right :) xxx


----------



## paula181

Congratulations Beckiieboo :dance:

xx


----------



## SkippinStones

I've had 4 predictions

First was Jenny Renny who said Dec. 2011 GIVE BIRTH (and specified a date) and I know that this won't be happening! (I'm not pg)

Cheri22 told me conceive/find out/give birth in April. and GIRL.
April has passed for all accounts except I suppose there always is April of 2012 (BUT DO I REALLY HAVE TO WAIT THAT LONG??) But, I suppose she was right if having a m/c is the same as GIVING BIRTH - since I essentially did that this past April. :(

Brooke777 - Told me conceive/find out in July/August 2011. That's passed, so, WRONG.

Ruby predicted conceive/findout in September 2011 or Give birth Sept. 2012. I suppose I can only wait and see! It's a close one, since my ovulation day this month is on the 29th! I suppose it is possible!


----------



## airotciv

Panrosa was wrong, which I am gutted about as I loved her reading. But I've just come on, so I'm out.

The general reading said September/October so I guess that could still be right but I am feeling like it's never gonna happen.

Cheri said the baby she could see was related to September, in which case now only leaves her with birth. I hope I don't have to wait that long but at the moment I just feel heartbroken and upset really! xxx


----------



## camerashy

So sorry Hun :(


----------



## chattyB

I've had 5 readings so far -

Psychic Star - DECEMBER 2011 BFP with GIRL
Osiris - DECEMBER 2011 BFP with GIRL
Gail. - DECEMBER 2011 BFP with BOY

2 other psychics from other demonstrations / psychic events

Natalie - DECEMBER 2011 with GIRL
Robert - Conception towards end of 2011, no gender specified.


I have everything crossed that December will be my month!


----------



## Damita

Wasn't right for me - turns out I have PCOS and no one picked up that..


----------



## paula181

*Anyone had a reading off Penny Braidley???

xx*


----------



## lisap2008

paula181 said:


> 30 mins :shock: i thought my labour was quick at 6 hours :haha:
> 
> xx

I was given pitocin to speed up the labor after my water broke and 30 minutes later the nurse checked me and said "oh baby" she saw the head , my last baby was premature born at 35 weeks. oh and she was my 3rd premature baby my 4th child so it makes since that the next might be as well.

anyway I am still hoping my October BFP predictions come true. I just ordered one from ruby so I am waiting to hear what she says.


----------



## AJbabybump

i was given 3 predictions, psychicstar cherri22 and psychic123uk and they all said august conception which is when i did concieve, but ended in 9wk miscarrage x


----------



## camerashy

AJbabybump said:


> i was given 3 predictions, psychicstar cherri22 and psychic123uk and they all said august conception which is when i did concieve, but ended in 9wk miscarrage x

Am so sorry hun:hugs:


----------



## happybeany

Newbie question... how do you get a reading? xx


----------



## Hotpink

happybeany said:


> Newbie question... how do you get a reading? xx

on the first post there are some links you can use hun...


----------



## rajnin

Hello All,

I have had the following readings in 2011:

TTC love predictions
I see a find out with a positive test OR conceive OR give birth in JUNE. So either find out with a positive test OR conceive THIS JUNE OR GIVE BIRTH JUNE OF 2012. I see a girl. 

I see a find out with a positive test OR conceive OR give birth in JAN. So either find out with a positive test OR conceive in JAN OF 2013 OR give birth JAN OF 2014. I see a boy. 

RUBY

Cherri 22

They show me a GIRL and they relate her to JULY so this is either birth month, conceive month or the month you find out in.

Psychic123uk
I see here you will be pregnant before the end of June,and I am shown a baby girl from this conception all will be well around pregnancy, labour and birth for you and alot of happiness is around this for you and your partner

I also see another girl conceived within 2012, November and December is highlighted around conception and I see all is well with all aspects of pregnancy, and see a healthy baby girl born 2013, both girls show with quite dark hair, and very similar looking, I see no problems with conception, and see a lovely path ahead for you 

S&Z predictions
positive pregnancy test with your first child and I was given november 2011 Girl

I hope its TRUE !!!! keeping faith ;-) will update if I get a BFP in November because then they all kinda make sense....

I have had an astrologer look at my birth chart too, and I have been told July 2011 to Feb 2013 I have a good chance.....but will try and relax and let it be too...

Good luck everyone!


----------



## happybeany

lisap2008 said:


> paula181 said:
> 
> 
> 30 mins :shock: i thought my labour was quick at 6 hours :haha:
> 
> xx
> 
> I was given pitocin to speed up the labor after my water broke and 30 minutes later the nurse checked me and said "oh baby" she saw the head , my last baby was premature born at 35 weeks. oh and she was my 3rd premature baby my 4th child so it makes since that the next might be as well.
> 
> anyway I am still hoping my October BFP predictions come true. I just ordered one from ruby so I am waiting to hear what she says.Click to expand...


I thought mine was quick at 64 minutes!!!


----------



## happybeany

Just ordered a reading from panrosa and from gail.. eek! I'm excited :)


----------



## happybeany

Panrosa predicts :bfp: December 2011 and a girl weighing about 7lb :D xx


----------



## lisap2008

Panrosa said I will conceive within the month of December 2011, and find out by the end of the month ,8 pound baby boy born in september 2012.
Brenda on ebay says she see's a conception around Dec/Jan upcoming , with a boy.
Ruby says : Conceive in October 2011 or give birth October 2012.

done buying readings now!.:lol:


----------



## happybeany

I just got my response from Gail who says that I will conceive within 6 weeks if I haven't already, and that I will have a baby girl in 2012. Ohhhhhh I hope she is right!!! I have all of my crossables crossed :) xx


----------



## rajnin

This will be my last reading!!!
I got a reading from panrosa - she said I will concieve by the end of this Year - will find out im preggi Jan 2012 and give birth Oct 2012 - with a boy.

Will have a baby girl in 2014 

All my other readings relate to me giving birth july 2012! but Jan 2012 is not too far...I hope one of them is right! good luck ladies


----------



## Bump4MePleez

Hey ladies! I've been gone a minute trying not to obsess too much over ttc but I feel really hopeful this month! All my readings are saying November (have to update my signature) so this could be when I test first week of November if AF doesn't show or it could be my Oct-November cycle. 

Sky even emailed me and said she's almost positive I'll get my bfp when I test (originally she said this month or next)


----------



## happybeany

Bump4MePleez said:


> Hey ladies! I've been gone a minute trying not to obsess too much over ttc but I feel really hopeful this month! All my readings are saying November (have to update my signature) so this could be when I test first week of November if AF doesn't show or it could be my Oct-November cycle.
> 
> Sky even emailed me and said she's almost positive I'll get my bfp when I test (originally she said this month or next)

Ahh! When is :af: due? Good luck :D xx


----------



## Bump4MePleez

@happybeany AFs due anywhere from 10/27-10/30


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Psychic star predicted oct 2011 boy and I'm not pregnant


----------



## Hotpink

I believe conception will be April, around the 13th. Expect to be buying pink things. I see you going 38+5, and no later than 39+2. I'm only seeing one, and i believe this little girl will be 7lbs 4oz when born. I can see something flower like, perhaps a lily or rose or a variation. However I'm also seeing the letters H and M. is born. Brown haired princess for you, and be warned; stock up on hairbrushes and hair ties as it promises to grow quite long from an early age! I'm also seeing hazel eyes. Quite mixed, with blue, grey, green and brown, and often in the sunlight they will seem to be almost gold. I also think she will be above average height, but not a giant. 

Well, I'm not getting my hopes up, but I would love to have a baby girl that is named Iris Anna Marie.


----------



## Bump4MePleez

GdaneMom4now said:


> Psychic star predicted oct 2011 boy and I'm not pregnant

Yea star predicted late sept for me. AF started late sept so if this is my month she could be some what right but not really. Sky hit on a lot of things for me so I'm hopeful she picked up correctly for pregnancy too!


----------



## camerashy

Well af due today no sign hoping they were right for bfp in oct


----------



## Hotpink

camerashy said:


> Well af due today no sign hoping they were right for bfp in oct

:test: :test::haha:


----------



## camerashy

Oh I did today but was neg :(


----------



## Hotpink

camerashy said:


> Oh I did today but was neg :(

how many dpo are you?


----------



## camerashy

Well af arrived,predictions were wrong ,yesterday was 12dpo


----------



## happybeany

Ahh sorry hun :hugs: how old is your youngest? xxx


----------



## Hotpink

camerashy said:


> Well af arrived,predictions were wrong ,yesterday was 12dpo

I'm sorry to hear that hun, :hugs:


----------



## camerashy

happybeany said:


> Ahh sorry hun :hugs: how old is your youngest? xxx

She's 6months now :cloud9:


----------



## rajnin

rajnin said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have had the following readings in 2011:
> 
> TTC love predictions
> I see a find out with a positive test OR conceive OR give birth in JUNE. So either find out with a positive test OR conceive THIS JUNE OR GIVE BIRTH JUNE OF 2012. I see a girl.
> 
> I see a find out with a positive test OR conceive OR give birth in JAN. So either find out with a positive test OR conceive in JAN OF 2013 OR give birth JAN OF 2014. I see a boy.
> 
> RUBY
> 
> Cherri 22
> 
> They show me a GIRL and they relate her to JULY so this is either birth month, conceive month or the month you find out in.
> 
> Psychic123uk
> I see here you will be pregnant before the end of June,and I am shown a baby girl from this conception all will be well around pregnancy, labour and birth for you and alot of happiness is around this for you and your partner
> 
> I also see another girl conceived within 2012, November and December is highlighted around conception and I see all is well with all aspects of pregnancy, and see a healthy baby girl born 2013, both girls show with quite dark hair, and very similar looking, I see no problems with conception, and see a lovely path ahead for you
> 
> S&Z predictions
> positive pregnancy test with your first child and I was given november 2011 Girl
> 
> I hope its TRUE !!!! keeping faith ;-) will update if I get a BFP in November because then they all kinda make sense....
> 
> I have had an astrologer look at my birth chart too, and I have been told July 2011 to Feb 2013 I have a good chance.....but will try and relax and let it be too...
> 
> Good luck everyone!

All wrong for me ....just waiting on Panrosa now - :-(

AF started on the 31st so back to trying!


----------



## happybeany

camerashy said:


> happybeany said:
> 
> 
> Ahh sorry hun :hugs: how old is your youngest? xxx
> 
> She's 6months now :cloud9:Click to expand...

My LO is too :)


----------



## LLbean

To all of you ladies PLEASE BEWARE about the SANDRA readings

She has been ignoring many orders and not refunding money to people. 

We posted on her FB page now too 

example:

Sandra, I have written to you about this before and I am very upset that I have to write AGAIN! I recommended you to a friend and she never got her reading from you and now wants her money back...you have STILL not refunded her...what is the deal? PLEASE give Brooke Snyder her refund. I feel badly as I was the one that sent her your way so PLEASE do the right thing and refund her money today...yes mid August it was ordered and on September 18th you told her "I will get back to you tomorrow at the latest"...that is a VERY LONG DAY...still NOTHING! you received payment August 22nd... Please give her her money back


----------



## paula181

Well my *Panrosa, Mary, Psychic Star, and Psychic Sky* readings were all *wrong!!!*:sad1:

xx


----------



## paula181

LLbean said:


> To all of you ladies PLEASE BEWARE about the SANDRA readings
> 
> She has been ignoring many orders and not refunding money to people.
> 
> We posted on her FB page now too
> 
> example:
> 
> Sandra, I have written to you about this before and I am very upset that I have to write AGAIN! I recommended you to a friend and she never got her reading from you and now wants her money back...you have STILL not refunded her...what is the deal? PLEASE give Brooke Snyder her refund. I feel badly as I was the one that sent her your way so PLEASE do the right thing and refund her money today...yes mid August it was ordered and on September 18th you told her "I will get back to you tomorrow at the latest"...that is a VERY LONG DAY...still NOTHING! you received payment August 22nd... Please give her her money back

Hi hun i have had this trouble with Sandra and i too kept messaging her and writing on her numerous facebook pages but she never got back in touch! In the end i opened a dispute through paypal and i got my money back!! They resolved it quick so she must be known for it! I hope you and your friend get your money back

xx


----------



## LLbean

well after bombarding her FB page she paid attention and is asking people to email her again LOL


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hi ladies:flower:

It's been awhile since I've been on this thread:) 
Who's the best psychic lately?

I'm going for a private one on one session with a medium on Tuesday morning! I can't wait! You all know what my number one question will be! She specializes in spirit guides so I'm really interested to see how many I have, who they are and what they have to say.

Hope everyone is well:dust:


----------



## LLbean

Tallmom2b said:


> Hi ladies:flower:
> 
> It's been awhile since I've been on this thread:)
> Who's the best psychic lately?
> 
> I'm going for a private one on one session with a medium on Tuesday morning! I can't wait! You all know what my number one question will be! She specializes in spirit guides so I'm really interested to see how many I have, who they are and what they have to say.
> 
> Hope everyone is well:dust:

how cool! let us know how it goes please!!!


----------



## happybeany

Tallmom2b said:


> Hi ladies:flower:
> 
> It's been awhile since I've been on this thread:)
> Who's the best psychic lately?
> 
> I'm going for a private one on one session with a medium on Tuesday morning! I can't wait! You all know what my number one question will be! She specializes in spirit guides so I'm really interested to see how many I have, who they are and what they have to say.
> 
> Hope everyone is well:dust:

That sounds awesome, I was thinking of doing something like that myself - how did you find your medium? How much is it costing?

Let us know how it goes :flower:


----------



## Tallmom2b

I think it was meant to be. A friend went to her and then got me a free gift cert. for a 60 min session. It was very nice of her to do that:)


----------



## lisap2008

Well Psychic star , Ruby and Suzanne were wrong about my October BFP prediction. AF is here.


----------



## lizlovelust

I bought a prediction from Gail, waiting for it in my email now...


----------



## AriesMom07

Haven't been here in awhile but I wanted to update. All my predictions were wrong. earlier this year obviously and I JUST had one from ruby and hers said feb 2011 but I got my BFP yesterday!


----------



## lizlovelust

I got my prediction!!

gail: BFP feb. 2012 boy
gail: BFP oct. 2013/2014 girl


----------



## lisap2008

AriesMom07 said:


> Haven't been here in awhile but I wanted to update. All my predictions were wrong. earlier this year obviously and I JUST had one from ruby and hers said feb 2011 but I got my BFP yesterday!

Congratulations!!.


----------



## camerashy

Congrats girl well done + glad ur feb prediction was wrong ;)


----------



## lisap2008

My updated readings list:

Brenda : conception around dec/jan with a baby boy
Panrosa ; December BFP with baby boy
Suzy : December conception/January BFP with baby boy, see's the 24th being important .
Gail : February conception with baby boy 
Brooke : Feb/march BFP with baby girl
Leopard : Feb/July BFP with baby girl
Mesina : August conception with baby girl


----------



## paula181

:wohoo: congratulations Ariesmom

Xx


----------



## JJsMumma

How do you get these readings?? Im just new at this :D


----------



## calebsmom06

Wondering if you can predict if I am really going to have a girl as the Chinese calender says I will. :) And any other info would be great


----------



## happybeany

JJsMumma said:


> How do you get these readings?? Im just new at this :D

There are a pile of links on the first page :flower: good luck let us know what you get :D xx


----------



## ButterflyK

I previously had two predictions from Sandra and Gail, both were wrong, the timing was off. I went back to both recently and had other predictions done and Sandra said surging the next four weeks and Gail said sometime within the next 8 weeks. I got my BFP today! Both predicted a girl so we shall see.


----------



## LLbean

butterflyk said:


> i previously had two predictions from sandra and gail, both were wrong, the timing was off. I went back to both recently and had other predictions done and sandra said surging the next four weeks and gail said sometime within the next 8 weeks. I got my bfp today! Both predicted a girl so we shall see.

congrats!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lisap2008

ButterflyK said:


> I previously had two predictions from Sandra and Gail, both were wrong, the timing was off. I went back to both recently and had other predictions done and Sandra said surging the next four weeks and Gail said sometime within the next 8 weeks. I got my BFP today! Both predicted a girl so we shall see.

Congratulations!.


----------



## ferens06

I got a reading from Gail who said March 2012!x


----------



## paula181

*Congratulations 

xx*


----------



## Dawnlouise30

I have had two readings one from gail and one from Sandra, they are below.

Gail said 

*Linking in around you, I do feel a little pressure around because a pregnancy has not come in as yet for you, and I sense that you felt you would indeed be pregnant by now, however I am not sensing anything preventing pregnancy for you, although I am feeling a little bit of a situation around your monthly cycle, that will even out soon

I feel everything else within your path to be quite on track and a very happy and bright 2012 is showing around you

Spirit show me a clear vision here of a baby girl born 2012, and I feel your conception month will be February, I see all is well around your pregnancy itself,labour and birth

I then see a further pregnancy for September 2013, and a 2014 birth, and a baby boy, again all areas well and healthy and this child will complete your family for you  x*

Sandra said 

*Hi there dawn and sorry about the delay , ok as i tune in i want to say where i feel that im being drawn to march of next year , this is regarding a conception around you , i want to say where i feel that im drawn to the 12th as a date that i feel will be significant to conception as well, i want to say where i feel that this baby will be born around the month of december of next year and im being drawn to the early weeks in december.I want to say where i feel that the baby is going be a girl , and show will weigh in at around 8lbs , i want to say that i feel your pregnancy will go well, and i feel that you wont have any major issues , iam drawn to some pain in your ankles though , but that's about the worst of it which you will be happy to know  
*

Now the 12th March will be our wedding anniversary, (first one), but sandra did ask for a photo and although i did not send her a wedding photo (as in me in my dress) i sent her a photo of me taken on the wedding day in my jeans and top just after i had my make up done. When i rechecked the file i sent her it does have the date 12th march on it but no reference to it being a wedding (or a special day to us!).... Maybe she is right or maybe she has just been clever and put two and two together to get that date. 
I know the readings are only fun, i am kind of gutted we may have to wait till March though.

Dawn


----------



## Dawnlouise30

I have had two readings one from gail and one from Sandra, they are below.

Gail said 

*Linking in around you, I do feel a little pressure around because a pregnancy has not come in as yet for you, and I sense that you felt you would indeed be pregnant by now, however I am not sensing anything preventing pregnancy for you, although I am feeling a little bit of a situation around your monthly cycle, that will even out soon

I feel everything else within your path to be quite on track and a very happy and bright 2012 is showing around you

Spirit show me a clear vision here of a baby girl born 2012, and I feel your conception month will be February, I see all is well around your pregnancy itself,labour and birth

I then see a further pregnancy for September 2013, and a 2014 birth, and a baby boy, again all areas well and healthy and this child will complete your family for you  x*

Sandra said 

*Hi there dawn and sorry about the delay , ok as i tune in i want to say where i feel that im being drawn to march of next year , this is regarding a conception around you , i want to say where i feel that im drawn to the 12th as a date that i feel will be significant to conception as well, i want to say where i feel that this baby will be born around the month of december of next year and im being drawn to the early weeks in december.I want to say where i feel that the baby is going be a girl , and show will weigh in at around 8lbs , i want to say that i feel your pregnancy will go well, and i feel that you wont have any major issues , iam drawn to some pain in your ankles though , but that's about the worst of it which you will be happy to know  
*

Now my monthly cycles have been odd recently so gail is right there and for Sandra's reading the 12th March will be our wedding anniversary, (first one), but sandra did ask for a photo and although i did not send her a wedding photo (as in me in my dress) i sent her a photo of me taken on the wedding day in my jeans and top just after i had my make up done. When i rechecked the file i sent her it does have the date 12th march on it but no reference to it being a wedding (or a special day to us!).... Maybe she is right or maybe she has just been clever and put two and two together to get that date. 
I know the readings are only fun, i am kind of gutted we may have to wait till March though.

Dawn


----------



## Dawnlouise30

sorry about duplicate post


----------



## manduh726

Is there a 2012 thread? I have predictions!


----------



## LLbean

If anyone starts the 2012 one let us know


----------



## paula181

I have started a 2011/2012 psychic prediction thread in TTC groups and discussions!

xx


----------



## paula181

*https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/818615-2011-2012-psychic-predictions.html*


----------



## Teenymac

hi girls, how do i get a suzy rayne baby reading?


----------

